#ubuntu-es 2011-01-17
<gonzo> hola,soy usuario de ubuntu desde hace un tiempo
<gonzo> a veces me cambio a windows por un unico juego
<george2002> ????????????
<gonzo> es que no soy capaz de ejecutarlo en condiciones con wine
<gonzo> me podrian orientar?
<george2002> gonzo: que juego?
<tottiq> gonzo, de que juego hablas?
<gonzo> counter strike source
<gonzo> se supone que se puede,incluso jugue,pero muy ralentizado
<m4v> no creo que ande mejor
<gonzo> sabrian de una url con una buena guia para instalar-configurar wine(para torpes vaya)jaja
<gonzo> la web oficial d wine es en ingles jaja
<gonzo> voy a probar cn el beta que hay en el centro de software de ubuntu 10.10
<tottiq> quieres instalar o configurar?
<gonzo> las 2
<EGCdigital> TNT
<gonzo> instalar se hacerlo,vaya,por el centro de software
<gonzo> pero configurarlo ya si k no se
<tottiq> pero en teoría el counter strike corre sin mayores problemas
<tottiq> cuando lo instalas con wine
<tottiq> que pc tienes?
<gonzo> el k uso ahora
<gonzo> un amd athlon dual core 4600
<gonzo> bueno ahora le amplie ram,6 gb de ram
<tottiq> por que segun la pagina de wine no tiene problemas para correr con wine
<tottiq> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<gonzo> ya,el problema soy yo
<tottiq> y la tarjeta de video?
<george2002> gonzo: y tu maquina es una que?
<gonzo> al configurarlo
<m4v> usar wine es en general más lento que en windows, aunque depende también de los drivers de vídeo.
<gonzo> ya,pero por un solo juego,no quiero usar windows mas
<gonzo> y juego poco
<gonzo> y pague por el hace años
<m4v> yo nunca logré hacer andar el CS en wine a una velocidad aceptable, no creo que te puedas desprender del windows.
<gonzo> pues me olvidare de ese juego jaja,tambien juego a dofus 2.0,pero esta para linux tambien
<m4v> usa dualboot, no es pecado tener un windows en otra partición.
<gonzo> si de los tutoriales que segui para instalarlo hice uno en web oficial
<gonzo> ya,podria
<gonzo> pero si pudiera unicamente ubuntu,pues mejor k mejor
<gonzo> voy a probar,estoy instalando steam
<precubcr> gente please
<precubcr> he instalado mi kubuntu 10.10 pero cuando kiero iniciarlo, despues de actualizarlo con kpackage, sale esto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr-853V83r8
<EGCdigital> veamos!
<precubcr> el video es mejor jejejeje
<mas> hola
<precubcr> hola
<precubcr> mas
<mas> jajaj hola precubcr
<mas> solucionaste tu problema?
<precubcr> no :(
<mas> :(
<mas> pero probaste con lo q te dije?
<precubcr> borrand o los ocultos ?
<mas> si
<precubcr> si
<precubcr> y nada :(
<mas> es kubuntu recien instalado?
<precubcr> pero mirate el video .. no se xk no kiere ... sale tty1 y luego eso :(
<precubcr> si si
<mas> que video?
<precubcr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr-853V83r8
<mas> espera un rato mientras carga q mi conexion es una bosta jajaja (entel)
<precubcr> jajjaaja
<precubcr> ok
<mas> todavia esta cargando :S
<mas> ODIO a entel
<mas> jajaja
<precubcr> jajajaaj ok ;9 no problem o;)
<precubcr> gracias por el interes
<mas> ;)
<mas> solo piensa que me va de 8 a 10kbps
<precubcr> uf
<precubcr> y esa mierda ?
<mas> en ENTEL
<precubcr> k pais ?
<mas> viva entel carajo
<mas> chile
<precubcr> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<precubcr> :( lo siento amigo :(
<precubcr> todas son la misma compañia ?
<precubcr>  o las hay mejores ?
<mas> pero movistar y vtr son rapidisimos
<mas> sii
<precubcr> pues xk no coges alguno de esos ?
<mas> vtr 2 mbps
<mas> pq no soy yo qn decide eso
<mas> jajaja
<precubcr> jajajajajajaaj yo con telefomica (movistar) 10 mbps
<mas> 10 mbps reales?
<mas> o de navegacion?
<precubcr> reales 8
<m4v> el canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mas> osea que bajas ubuntu en 1 mimnuto y medio
<mas> ok m4v
<mas> precubcr a offtopic
<precubcr> ok
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> Alguien puede ayudarme a configurar internet en Ubuntu 8.10? He puesto lo debido en /etc/network/interfaces y en resolv.conf y me da ping al router, pero no me abre ninguna página de internet
<precubcr> alberto
<precubcr> en consola pon ahota
<precubcr> cd /etc/init.d/networking start
<alberto> precubcr Lo he hecho, y no me carga ninguna página
<alberto> es extrañísimo
<precubcr> alberto no tiene que cargar nada
<precubcr> ahora
<precubcr> a ver pones en consola todo esto ok ?
<alberto> Tampoco me devuelve nada un ping www.google.com
<alberto> ok
<precubcr> cd /etc/init.d/networking start
<precubcr> luego
<precubcr> sudo apt-get install dhcpcd
<alberto> Pero mi conexión no es por dhcp
<alberto> Es con ip estática
<precubcr> dhcpcd eth --> solo si te coectas por cable sino wlan0 o el k sea
<precubcr> añberto no importa
<alberto> ah, ok
<alberto> Estoy en otro ordenador, lo que comento es para un portátil que tengo aquí al lado.
<precubcr> si si
<precubcr> fuinciona iwal para todos
<alberto> ¿Qué es el paquete dhcpcd?
<dabor> alberto mejor sería que configures la red desde network manager
<alberto> dabor No funciona
<precubcr> m4v es recomendable hacer sudo apt-get check ?
<dabor> alberto, deberia
<alberto> dabor Me guarda el netmask 24
<alberto> Cuando le pongo 255.255.255.0
<alberto> Y la puerta de enlace, 0.0.0.0
<alberto> Cuando le pongo 192.168.1.1
<alberto> Que es la de mi router
<precubcr> alberto con los comandos que te he dicho se pone eso solo ;)
<precubcr> en que pais estas ¿?
<alberto> precubcr En España
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> pues, conectale un cable ethernet tienes ?
<alberto> Ok, voy a probarlo
<alberto> precubcr No tengo. Lo que hago es quitarlo de este ordenador y conectárselo al otro
<precubcr> ok hazlo
<precubcr> pero cuando lo hayas conectado,
<precubcr> k sistema dices k tienes '
<precubcr> en el otro
<alberto> precubcr En el sobremesa tengo Ubuntu 10.10, y en el portátil 8.10
<precubcr> alberto ok conectas el cable de la torre al portatil, abres consola en el pportatil, pobnes esos comandos por orde ok ? todo eso con el cable enchufado
<precubcr> ya tienes internet
<alberto> precubcr, Ok, muchas gracias.
<precubcr> ahora descargas un wifi manager como wi-cd o algo asi y conectas por wifi ;9
<precubcr> de nada espero k te sirva si no, me lo dices k toy aki ok ?
<alberto> precubcr Lo que pasa es que no tengo internet, y no me va a funcionar sudo apt-get install dhcpcd
<precubcr> alberto como k no tienes internet ?
<precubcr> de donde estas ahora ? desde la luna ? jajajaj
<alberto> precubcr Me refiero en el portátil.
<precubcr> ya lo se ..
<precubcr> a ver u pones el cable en el portatil y pruebas esos comandos que te di ok ?
<precubcr> si no va, lo enchufas de nuevo ala torre
<precubcr> y me cuentas ok ?
<alberto> precubcr Ok, ahora vuelvo y te digo.
<alberto> Ok, muchas gracias.
<alberto> precubcr Efectivamente, no funcionó.
<precubcr> ?
<precubcr> ..
<precubcr> espera
<alberto> precubcr Es lo que trataba de decirte, si no tengo internet configurado en el portátil, no me puede bajar ningún paquete.
<precubcr> buscamos otra solucion
<precubcr> alberto
<precubcr> el sistema ces recien instaldo ?
<alberto> sí
<precubcr> o antes tenias internet ?
<precubcr> ok
<alberto> No, lo acabo de instalar.
<precubcr> si es recien instalado, mira en el menu
<precubcr> en utilidades
<precubcr>  a ver que utilidad de internet encuentras
<alberto> ok
<precubcr> y dimelas
<alberto> Cliente Bittorrent
<precubcr> no
<alberto> Mensajería PidGin
<alberto> Cliente de terminal server
<alberto> Correo de Evolution
<alberto> Navegador Firefox
<alberto> SoftPhone Ekiga
<alberto> Visor de escritorios remotos
<precubcr> no ... espera. .
<precubcr> espera k busco otra manera
<precubcr> dame un momento ok ?
<alberto> ok
<precubcr> alberto
<precubcr> dime que te devuelve este comando en consola
<precubcr>  lspci | grep Eth
<alberto> Ethernet Controller Realtek Semiconductors
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> o sea k los drivers los tienes .... pues ..
<precubcr> espera ...
<precubcr> alberto en el portatil
<precubcr> sin cable
<precubcr> en la parte derecha abajo te sale el iconito de la red verdad ?
<alberto> Derecha arriba
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> eso
<precubcr> lo tienes no ?
<precubcr> haz click y dime que pone ahi
<precubcr> sincable
<alberto> No conectado a la red
<precubcr> ok y tiees k redes ahi ?
<precubcr> en interfaces
<precubcr> k tienes ¿?
<alberto> eth0
<precubcr> nada mas ¿?
<alberto> nada más
<precubcr> se supone k tienes eifi en el portatil no ?
<alberto> Sí, tengo wlan0, pero por wi-fi sí me va, con wicd
<precubcr> wifi perdon
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> y k  kieres ?
<precubcr> k vaya por cable ?
<alberto> Sí, porque el wi-fi es lentísimo.
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> pues...
<precubcr> tiene k funcionarte eso
<precubcr> pero
<precubcr> modificado
<alberto> Y el dueño del ordenador lo quiere por cable.
<precubcr> en consola con cable pones:
<precubcr> apt-get install dhcpcd
<precubcr> y si te da error
<precubcr> proeba a poner
<precubcr> dhcpcd eth0
<precubcr> ok ?
<precubcr> y me cuentas
<alberto> sudo apt-get install dhcpcd eth0?
<precubcr> no
<precubcr> sudo apt-get install dhcpcd
<alberto> Vale, pero no me va a funcionar, porque si no tengo internet, no puedo bajar paquetes...
<alberto> Ya lo he hecho antes...
<precubcr> no
<precubcr> ese pakete
<precubcr> no esta solo en ointernet
<precubcr> sino en u sistema
<precubcr> o deberia de estarç
<alberto> No está, pero si lo saco del cd-rom, quizá...
<precubcr> no
<precubcr> esta seguro
<alberto> Es que apt-get es para obtener por aptitude.
<precubcr> creem
<precubcr> y mira
<precubcr> prueba eso
<precubcr> y me cuentas
<precubcr> sino es eso
<alberto> No sería dpkg?
<precubcr> solo hay una solicuion mas
<alberto> Ok, voy a probar.
<precubcr> !admin
<kubot> kubot es mantenido por m4v, ver !kubot | ver !admins
<precubcr> ver !admins
<m4v> precubcr: que necesitas?
<precubcr> curiosidad por saver quien es admin aqui jejeej
<precubcr> m4v alguna manera de usar megamanager en linux ?
<precubcr> sin wine ?
<m4v> con magia.
<precubcr> jajajaaj
<precubcr> o sea k no no ?
<m4v> si no tiene una versión para linux no
<precubcr> :( gracias
<precubcr> alguna manera de cargar a MU k no sea por la web ?
<m4v> MU?
<precubcr> Megaupload
<precubcr> what do you know about megambasup
<precubcr> perdon
<precubcr> k sabes de megambasup
<precubcr> es estable ?
<m4v> es como si me preguntaras como usar Linux sin una PC
<m4v> no se que es
<alberto> Hola
<precubcr> jajaja Gracias
<precubcr> alberto
<precubcr> funciono
<precubcr> ??
<alberto> Me temo que no.
<alberto> Lo siento.
<precubcr> :(
<precubcr> m4v ayda
<alberto> No encuentra ese paquete
<alberto> dhcpcd
<precubcr> como iniciar red en ubuntu 8.10 lapptop ¿
<alberto> No lo encuentra.
<precubcr> te dice que no encontrado ?
<alberto> De hecho vengo también a preguntar si siguen existiendo repositorios en versiones anteriores de Ubuntu...
<m4v> pensé que la red funcionaba
<precubcr> y yp
<precubcr> la red va
<m4v> alberto: que version?
<precubcr> pero solo le va x wifi
<alberto> 8.10
<m4v> !8.10
<kubot> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) es la novena serie de Ubuntu. Soportado hasta Abril del 2010. Descargas en http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<m4v> nop, ya no es más soportada
<alberto> Increíble.
<m4v> ?
<alberto> Entonces ya no podemos descargar nada...
<alberto> :(
<m4v> 8.10 es 2 años vieja
<alberto> Es la única versión en la que me funcionaba la tarjeta gráfica.
<m4v> cuál?
<precubcr> kk grafica tienes ¿?
<alberto> Ati Mobility Radeon 9700
<precubcr> el lucid la acepta
<precubcr> 10.04
<alberto> precubr He leído en internet que no la acepta desde esa versión precisamente
<alberto> Lucid
<precubcr> si la acepta te lo puedo casi asegurar
<precubcr> xk un amigo mio lo tiene
<precubcr> espera
<precubcr> le pregunto
<m4v> AMD no soporta más esa placa tampoco, solo puedes usar el driver libre que viene por defecto en ubuntu
<m4v> que probablemente no funcione muy bien
<alberto> Entonces, la "trampa" de Ubuntu es que el hardware lo tienes que ir cambiando para poder seguir usándolo.
<precubcr> jajajajaj
<precubcr> algo asi pero no
<precubcr> solo buscan lo mejor
<precubcr> alberto
<alberto> ¿Y no hay ningún sitio desde donde pueda bajar paquetes para Intrepid?
<precubcr> el sistema es de 32 o 64 bits ?
<alberto> De 32 bits
<m4v> alberto: no hay ninguna trampa, AMD dejó de soportar esa placa hace mucho tiempo
<precubcr> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<m4v> si el fabricante de la placa deja de soportarlo solo que queda el driver libre
<m4v> alberto: probaste en usa un live cd del 10.10?
<alberto> m4v El driver libre tampoco funciona en 10.10
<alberto> m4v Sí, incluso lo instalé.
<precubcr> alberto
<precubcr> has probado a instalar y no funciona instalarlo o k ¿?
<precubcr> k no funciona ?
<alberto> No no, ya lo instalé, y tuve que bajar a la versión 8.10 porque no me funcionaba el driver libre en 10.10
<alberto> Al final, tendré que volver al ventanitas.
<precubcr> lo instalaste bien ?
<alberto> Sí, lo instalé y lo actualicé.
<precubcr> alberto
<precubcr> la raedon 9700 es de ordenador de sobremesa ..
<precubcr> como acabo en un portatil ?
<alberto> No, es una MOBILITY Radeon 9700
<precubcr> aaaaa
<precubcr> perdon
<precubcr> jejeje
<alberto> nada hombre, tranquilo
<precubcr> pues ... sinceramente ... a ver cuando instalaste el 10.10
<precubcr> has probado la herramienta de aditional drivers ?
<precubcr> para meterle el driver ?
<precubcr> normalmente funciona
<alberto> Sí, lo probé.
<alberto> Y leí manuales en internet.
<alberto> Pero no está soportada en la versión 10.10, lo pone en su página.
<alberto> He encontrado paquetes para la versión 8.10 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/
<precubcr> me hablas de Ubuntu no ?
<precubcr> xk no preuebas Kubuntu ?
<alberto> Sí
<alberto> ¿Qué diferencia hay?
<chilicuil> kubuntu usa kde y ubuntu gnome, alberto
<alberto> ¿Y es mejor KDE?
<precubcr> si
<precubcr> yo lo toy usando aora mismo
<precubcr> con una nvidia 9800 GT
<precubcr> va de lujo
<george2002_> kde4 es bueno
<alberto> Pues vaya tela, si sabía yo que gratis...
<m4v> es un tema de gustos
<alberto> Ahora resulta que tengo que actualizar cada año, para no quedarme atrás...
<precubcr> alberto linux tiene sus parte wenas y malas como todo
<m4v> pero si el video no anda en Ubuntu tampoco lo va a hacer en Kubuntu
<precubcr> alberto
<precubcr> no tiene xk
<george2002_> m4v: cada escritorio tiene sus ventajas
<precubcr> con k te guardes driver s importantes como grafica en un usb basta
<alberto> precubcr Ya, pero instalar programas ya no se puede...
<precubcr> alberto, imposible
<alberto> precubcr Cuando dejan de soportarlo...
<precubcr> solo tendrias que cambiar los repositorios
<precubcr> cambia a los paketes del siguente .a ver k pasa
<m4v> precubcr: ya no tiene soporte, los paquetes no estan para bajarse
<precubcr> de todas formas lo vas a borrar
<precubcr> m4v y la version siguente ?
<alberto> Exacto, ya no están.
<alberto> La versión siguiente supongo que será incompatible.
<m4v> precubcr: no sugieras eso, va a error de dependencias si usa los repositorios de otra version
<m4v> va a haber*
<precubcr> m4v de todas formas lo va a borrar .. por intentarlo ...
<precubcr> era una opinion
<precubcr> yo tampoco soy experto en linux
<alberto> Supongo que siempre puedes bajarte el programa que quieras y compilar, no?
<m4v> va a perder el tiempo, es como hacer una actulizacion a la version siguiente, pero mal
<m4v> para eso instalas la version siguiente y bien
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> perdon
<precubcr> :(
<m4v> si cambias los repos, te llegan las actulizaciones del esa version, y seguramente le va a dejar de andar la placa
<alberto> Nah, volveré a Windows, porque si no funciona el driver libre... De nada me sirve...
<m4v> que era la razón para no cambiar de version
<precubcr> si ....
<precubcr> alberto .. win7 y ya esta
<alberto> Puede funcionar un tiempo más en Lucid, pero al final la tendré que cambiar.
<m4v> alberto: suerte, prueba nuevamente cuando salga Ubuntu 11.04 a ver si algo cambia
<alberto> m4v Ese es natty?
<m4v> si
<precubcr> m4v cuando saldra ?
<m4v> en abril
<precubcr> oooooooooo
<precubcr> jejeje
<m4v> !11.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu. Soporte solo en #ubuntu+1 (Inglés)
<m4v> eh, no hay fecha?
<m4v> !11.04@en
<kubot> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<m4v> Abril 28
<alberto> m4v De todas maneras no suelen cambiar las cosas hacia atrás... No creo que vuelva a existir un driver libre que funcione en una versión de Ubuntu más actual...
<precubcr> alberto puede k si xk la tarjeta no es vieja
<alberto> ok
<m4v> alberto: ? el driver libre está en desarrollo, es puede que ande mejor.
<alberto> ¿El driver libre de mi tarjeta o de cualquier hardware?
<alberto> ¿A qué te refieres?
<m4v> el driver libre para placas ATI
<alberto> m4v Entonces... Normalmente se puede actualizar la versión sin problemas de hardware (de ningún tipo), ¿no?
<precubcr> m4v he conseguido subir a megauload con premium jejeje
<precubcr> con megajc[Reloaded]
<m4v> precubcr: eso no concierne a este canal.
<m4v> alberto: no
<precubcr> ok perdon
<m4v> alberto: no se que entendiste, estoy diciendo que el único driver que puede funcionar para tu placa es el libre, que ahora no funciona, pero capaz que anda en 11.04
<m4v> el driver propietario no soporta ni va a soportar esa placa
<alberto> m4v Ya, y yo me he ido a un tema un poco más global, hablando de las ventajas de Ubuntu. Porque si te va a durar dos años la compatibilidad y el soporte, no merece la pena.
<m4v> tienes una placa que el fabricante dejó de soportar, que tiene que ver Ubuntu? o Linux en todo caso?
<alberto> No hablo del fabricante, sino de la COMUNIDAD, el controlador LIBRE.
<m4v> AMD soporta la placa en Windows, pero no en Linux. Cambiá de fabricante
<alberto> Los controladores en general.
<alberto> El hardware en general...
<alberto> Supongamos que tengo una tarjeta de sonido que me funciona en Maverick con el controlador libre, y en Natty no me funcionará... Ya me "obligan" a comprar otra cada cuantos meses que sale la nueva versión de Ubuntu. Y quedarme en la misma no puedo, porque sencillamente no podría seguir instalando programas que me interesasen, ¿entiendes?
<m4v> los drivers libres para placas de vídeo siempre fueron malos por X o por Y. Ahora creo que están repuntando los drivers para ATI
<m4v> alberto: en 8.10 usabas el driver libre?
<m4v> o el privativo?
<alexanderunifiis> que placa es? #por curiosidad
<m4v> ati mobility 9000 y pico
<alberto> m4v No lo usaba, he tenido que instalar esa versión de Ubuntu porque en Maverick no me funciona ni el libre ni el privativo.
<alberto> 9700
<m4v> alberto: pero cual usabas en 8.10?
<alberto> Si es que no me ha dado tiempo de usarla
<m4v> dijiste que en 8.10 la placa andaba, pero con que driver?
<alberto> Lo acabo de instalar...
<alberto> Con el driver libre.
<alberto> Funciona glxgears.
<alberto> Supongo que eso significa que funciona la aceleración 3d
<m4v> es buena señak
<m4v> señal*
<alberto> Por cierto... ¿Sabéis algún programa para Ubuntu que me diga el chipset del ordenador?
<m4v> mmmh
<m4v> alberto: que chipset? lspci?
<m4v> prueba con lspci en un consola
<m4v> por el cpu, es "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<alberto> m4v Muchas gracias
<m4v> alberto: por lo que leo en internet el driver libre anda con tu placa, pero no veo nada definitivo
<alexanderunifiis> el hardinfo es un programa tipo everest que muestra informacion muy completa, puede que te sea util, se instala facil: sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<alberto> m4v Sí, pero no acelera 3d
<alberto> alexanderunifiis Muchas gracias.
<m4v> bueno, a mi tampoco me anda bien el 3d
<m4v> es algo de siempre con las placas ati
<m4v> bah, me anda, pero super lento
<alberto> Hay algo que me molesta bastante de Ubuntu también. (Aunque no me debería quejar porque es gratuito). Y es que cuando actualizas desde Gestor de actualizaciones, la nueva versión siempre te defrauda, siempre hay algo que no te anda bien.
<alberto> Y tienes que bajar la imagen en cd, e instalar desde cero, arriesgándote a perder información importante.
<alberto> Yo, por ejemplo, soy músico, y trabajo con Ubuntu. No puedo arriesgarme a perder mis trabajos borrando el disco duro cada vez que hay que actualizar... ¿Me explico?
<alexanderunifiis> Por ello nunca esta de más, tener el directorio home en una particion aparte. Asi es mas comodo al actualizar.
<alberto> alexanderunifiis Tienes razón, algo oí sobre eso.
<alberto> alexanderunifiis Eso no se puede hacer teniendo el sistema ya instalado, verdad?
<alexanderunifiis> alberto yo antes tenia todo junto, solo tuve que copiar todo el directorio home a otro disco, formatee y reinstale ubuntu particionando y reemplaze home con mi copia, claro, el nombre de usuario seguia siendo el mismo.
<alberto> alexanderunifiis Y de esa manera también conservas toda la disposición de iconos, temas, aplicaciones en el panel... (Monitor del sistema, reloj...etc), ¿verdad?
<alberto> Es que siendo así... Es mucho mejor.
<alberto> alexanderunifiis ¿Cuánto espacio habría que dejar para el directorio /home/?
<m4v> alberto: es donde vas a guardar tus archivos personales, lo más que puedas
<alexanderunifiis> alberto , depende de tus necsidades
<alberto> m4v Pero luego también se puede redimensionar?
<alberto> El espacio grande lo tiene que tener "/", ¿no? Lo digo por los programas y eso, por si quieres instalar muchos...
<m4v> alberto: si, pero redimensionar particiones es una operación riesgosa y se debe evitar todo lo posible
<m4v> alberto: a la raiz con 5gb alcanza, pero yo normalmente lo hago de 10gb
<alberto> ¿Y cómo se haría la partición home? ¿Como ext4 transaccional también?
<alexanderunifiis> Si
<arp-off> ext4
<alberto> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, estoy aprendiendo y oyendo unos consejos muy buenos por vuestra parte.
<alberto> Me vuelve a gustar Linux.
<alberto> :)
<arp-off> xD
<m4v> si, ext3 es menos eficiente con archivos grandes (de varios gb) pero tiene como ventaja que hay programas que lo pueden montar desde windows, por si usas dualboot
<m4v> hacer un fsck en ext3 es super lento tamién
<arp-off> ext4 se pùede ver desde windows sin problemas
<m4v> también*
<m4v> arp-off: dije montar, no es lo mismo
<alexanderunifiis> ext4  se puede ver con el ext2explore en windows
<arp-off> claro
<alexanderunifiis> ah
<arp-off> y se puede montar tb
<arp-off> como una unidad mas transparente el aistema
<arp-off> con otro software
<arp-off> que no recuerdo...
<m4v> arp-off: si querés ver un archivo de varios gigas en ext4 poder montar la particion es más atractivo que copiar el archivo a algún lugar en el ntfs para verlo
<arp-off> se
<arp-off> igual...
<arp-off> hoy dia hay que usar ext4
<m4v> arp-off: montar ext4 en windows? pasá el link, porque hasta hace poco no era posible
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> hay un software que monta varios tipos de FS
<m4v> solo podías montar ext4 como ext3 si el ext4 no estaba usando extends
<arp-off> y te aprece luego la unidad con una letra mas en el sistema
<m4v> los 2 conocidos no soportan ext4
<arp-off> capas lei mal
<arp-off> pero decia algo de ext4 si no mal recuerdo
<alberto> ¿Vosotros cómo soléis actualizar el sistema? ¿Con Gestor de actualizaciones o descargándolo y partiendo de cero?
<arp-off> ahora no recuerdo el nobmre...
<arp-off> alberto te referis a la version de Ubuntu o a las actualizaciones
<arp-off> ?
<m4v> alberto: yo actualizo
<alberto> A la versión de Ubuntu
<m4v> arp-off: si hablás de ext2fsd, ese solo soporta montar ext4 como ext3, que no tiene sentido
<arp-off> claro que no m4v
<arp-off> no soportaria las propieades de xt4
<alberto> ¿Alguna herramienta para redimensionar particiones?
<arp-off> gparted
<m4v> sep
<m4v> hace backups antes de redimensionar nada
<arp-off> jeje
<arp-off> y si es una particion NTFS, pasale un chkdsk
<alberto> Ok, lo haré.
<alberto> ¿Se puede incrementar el espacio de una partición ya hecha?
<arp-off> sep
<alberto> Es decir, por ejemplo, reducir el espacio de la partición Swap, y otorgárselo a /home
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> se puede...
<arp-off> pero si la Swap tiene el tamaño correcto, no la toques
<alberto> Es que tampoco lo sé, porque en unos sitios leo que debe ser el doble de la RAM, y en otros que si tienes más de 3GB tiene que ser la mitad...
<arp-off> cuanta ram tenes
<arp-off> ?
<alberto> 1'7GB
<arp-> 1.7gb de ram?
<m4v> menos de 1gb de ram, usa el doble de swap, más de 1gb de ram usá 1gb de swap
<arp-> ponele 1GB de Swap
<m4v> (es la regla que yo uso :P)
<alberto> Ok, lo haré.
<alberto> O lo intentaré, mejor dicho.
<alberto> Ya lo intenté una vez con Gparted, pero no encontré la manera.
<arp-> depende el orden de las particiones
<arp-> cuantas tenes?
<alberto> Tengo una de Linux native, una Swap, y una de Windows 7
<arp-> ah
<arp-> bueno borra la Swap
<arp-> volvela a crear
<arp-> de cuanto es la swap ahora
<arp-> ?
<alberto> Ah, y otra más de 1,6GB que me creó la instalación de Ubuntu 10.10
<alberto> La instalación de Ubuntu me creó una partición de 1,6GB (Swap) y otra de 1'6GB (Que no recuerdo para qué)
<alexanderunifiis> yo por ejemplo tengo 2 gigas de ram, uso kubuntu que es un poco mas pesado que ubuntu y tranquilo con 512MB de swap.
<alberto> ¿Os gusta más a todos KDE que Gnome?
<arp-> a mi siempre me tiro mas por KDE
<arp-> pero ahora uso Gnome
<arp-> pero KDE es hermoso xD
<alberto> Yo empecé usando KDE en la distro Mandrake
<alexanderunifiis> cada uno tiene lo suyo, pero si KDE se ve bien. xD
<alberto> alexanderunifiis ¿Es más vistoso KDE?
<arp-> yo usaba KDE ahce 12 años atras
<alberto> ¿Más atractivo?
<arp-> con Mandrake
<alberto> Yo también, hace 10 años.
<arp-> se
<arp-> ahaha
<alexanderunifiis> alberto ,este por ejemplo es mi escritorio con KDE: http://goo.gl/weJl1
<arp-> igual es relativo todo eso
<arp-> por que podes dejar tan lindo un KDE, como un Gnome, etc
<arp-> no hay que guiarse por como un usuario dejo su escritorio
<alexanderunifiis> eso es cierto.
<arp-> lo mas importante es el Gusto y la Imaginacion del usuario
<arp-> ahaha
<alberto> Es bonito.
<alberto> !Jaunty
<kubot> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) es la décima serie de Ubuntu. Soportado hasta Octubre del 2010. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<alberto> !Lucid
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la doceava serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<alberto> !Karmic
<kubot> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) es la onceava serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<george2002_> como sera con un xbox O_o
<alexanderunifiis> sino me equivoco el modo correcto es decimoprimero en vez de onceavo. #nunca esta de mas
<alexanderunifiis> * Si no
<alberto> alexanderunifiis Tienes razón.
<diabliyo> buenas gente xD
<alexanderunifiis> :o
<m4v> !sed karmic s/onceava/undécima/
<kubot> 'karmic' cambió, lo recordaré.
<m4v> !sed 10.04 s/doceava/duodécima/
<kubot> '10.04' cambió, lo recordaré.
<alberto> !Feisty
<kubot> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) fué el sexto lanzamiento de Ubuntu. Fin de vida: Octubre 19 del 2008. Feisty Fawn ya no está soportado. Ver !eol.
<alberto> !Dapper
<kubot> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) es la cuarta serie de Ubuntu. El soporte para pcs de escritorio terminó el 14 de Julio del 2009, soporte para servidores termina en Junio del 2011. Descargas: http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<alberto> !Primera
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'Primera'.
<alberto> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<alberto> !versiones
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'versiones'.
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> al grano, entro en live cd , como monto la particion de ubuntu ?
<NipSarm> quiero recuperar el grub , solo aparece unknown system
<NipSarm> alguien que me ayude?
<arp-> ?
<NipSarm> =O sospecho que no me entendieron...
<arp-> que has hecho para que falle?
<NipSarm> borré la particion de ubuntu
<NipSarm> no fui yo xD
<NipSarm> y ahora no aparece el grub solo: grub rescue> unknown system
<NipSarm> alguna solucion?
<arp-> y si
<arp-> borraste el /boot
<arp-> y que Sistema Operaivo tenes?
<arp-> o solo era Linux?
<NipSarm> era ubuntu y win 7
<arp-> y no queres mas ubuntu
<arp-> ?
<NipSarm> desde win 7 borraron ubuntu
<arp-> te pregunto esto
<arp-> para saber que responderte
<NipSarm> no fui yo hermano, estoy a punto de convertirme en homicida
<arp-> esta bien
<NipSarm> ahora debo entrar a win 7 para recuperar unos datos
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> tenes un CD de Windows 7
<arp-> ?
<juan34> holaaa
<juan34> alguien q me ayude
<NipSarm> lo de reparar el boot de win ya lo hize, sigue en lo mismo
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> NipSarm
<arp-> tenes un CD de ubuntu?
<NipSarm> lo estoy buscando =/  tengo, tenia ... varias isos en la particion de ubuntu
<arp-> je
<george2002_> NipSarm: como es el chiste que te paso?
<EGCdigital> http://twitpic.com/3q45dq
<EGCdigital> interneeeeee
<Aleiex> hola, alguna forma de que cadavez que inicio empathy no me pida la conmtraseña?
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Día del Usuario Ubuntu este 29 de Enero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/
<Aleiex> hola, alguna forma de que cada vez que inicio empathy no me pida la contraseña?
<NipSarm> el chiste es que un futuro cadaver tomo mi laptop, entra a win 7 y "sin querer" borro una particion extraña >_<
<NipSarm> borro la particion de ubuntu, y ahroa no arranca para nada, se keda en grub> rescue
<Aleiex> NipSarm y que quieres hacer, ya perdiste todo
<m4v> NipSarm: si borró la partición no te queda otra que reinstalar...
<george2002_> mira si con esto te ayudas NipSarm http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/3830777/Quitar-ubuntu-y-dejar-solo-windows_.html
<NipSarm> tengo que sacar datos de win 7
<NipSarm> quiero iniciar en win para sacar daros, eso es lo mas urgente
 * george2002_ no es que le este diciendo que quite ubuntu
<m4v> NipSarm: se que se puede bootear desde esa consola grub, pero no me sé los comandos :/
<NipSarm> necesito iniciar win 7
<Aleiex> Nipsarm, si al momento de instalar, seleccionaste cresarparticiones d eforma manual
<Aleiex> y si creaste 3 particiones distintas
<Aleiex> entonces deberías checar ue particion te borró
<NipSarm> si, eso lo tengo claro, quiero que cargue win 7..
<Aleiex> si te borró /
<m4v> NipSarm: creo que tenés que hacer
<NipSarm> borro la de ext3
<Aleiex> todavía puedes acceder a tu /home
<m4v> NipSarm: root (hd0,0) (o donde esté windows)
<m4v> NipSarm: makeactive
<m4v> NipSarm: chainloader +1
<NipSarm> desde el grub rescue?
<m4v> NipSarm: y "boot"
<m4v> NipSarm: si
<m4v> NipSarm: es una consola, no?
<m4v> es la consola de grub
<NipSarm> grub rescue> ahi se queda
<NipSarm> escribo ahi ?
<m4v> probá
<m4v> NipSarm: http://maxolasersquad.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-boot-from-grub-console-in-linux.html
<NipSarm> voy a intentar
<NipSarm> no pasa nada :s
<NipSarm> unknown command 'root'
<m4v> uh..
<m4v> NipSarm: lo único que se me ocurre es usar un livecd (para montar la particion de windows) o instalar Ubuntu en la particion que tenía antes (sin formatear la de win claro), seguramente recuperará grub.
<NipSarm> estoy bajando un iso, aun tengo esperanza
<arp-> NipSarm
<arp-> lo que debes hacer es
<arp-> bootear con un Cd de Ubuntu y correr Gparted
<m4v> ahora veo que el grub-rescue es una shell más limitada que el shell grub normal
<arp-> pones como particiones ACTIVA la de Windows
<arp-> y luego bootear con el CD de WIndows y recuperar el Booteo
<NipSarm> ok, entiendo, esperaré a que baje primero...
<arp-> ok
<NipSarm> el gparted, selecciono la particion y clic derecho ?
<arp-> ese es el problema por el cual no te anda recuperar el booteo
<arp-> en gparted, seleccionas la particion de Windows y pones
<arp-> que la setee como particion Activa
<arp-> luego salval os cambios, y reinicia
<arp-> fijate si arranca Windows
<arp-> en caso de no arrancar, booteas con el CD de Windows 7 y recuepras el booteo
<arp-> eso es todo
<NipSarm> chevere, ya veo la luz al final del tunel..
<arp-> xD
<NipSarm> aviso como me va en un rato (Y)
<arp-> dale
<novalettre> buenassss
<spreelanka> HOLA
<novalettre> tengo problemas con virtualbox, he instalado virtualbox-4.0, pero ahora no inicia, me pone EOF inesperado mientras se buscaba un ``' coincidente
<novalettre> luego un : /usr/bin/virtualbox: línea 83: error sintáctico: no se esperaba el final del fichero
<novalettre> y no pone mas (en la terminal)
<novalettre> hola spreelanka
<spreelanka> no fueron mas errores?
<novalettre> no
<novalettre> nada mas
<novalettre> con synaptic me da el mismo error
<novalettre> que es inconsistente
<novalettre> si lo reinstalo me da lo mismo
<novalettre> desinstalo =
<novalettre> desinstalar completamente, desde synaptic =
<novalettre> en todas me pide que debo reinstalar para poder desisntalar
<spreelanka> hmm, pienso...
<novalettre> installArchives() failed: dpkg: error al procesar virtualbox-4.0 (--remove): El paquete está en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo
<novalettre> eso pone desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<novalettre> uso ubuntu 10.04 de 64
<novalettre> lo instale siguiendo esta pagina: http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2010/12/22/virtualbox-4-0-estable-instalar-en-ubuntu-y-derivados/
<spreelanka> mmm, no se exactamente. veo que dice en esta vincul, pero usualmente usar dpkg y apt-get en lo mismo momento es mal
<spreelanka> intentas tu en dpkg --force?
<novalettre> a ver
<novalettre> asi como lo pusiste? o sea, seria "sudo dpkg --force virtualvox"? o es "sudo dpkg --force -r virtualvox"
<novalettre> nop
<novalettre> no sucede nada
<spreelanka> tienes el .deb?
<spreelanka> quizas asi "sudo dpkg -i --force virtualbox*.deb"
<novalettre> me dice dpkg: opción «force/refuse» desconocida
<spreelanka> perdoneme, sudo dpkg -i --force-all virtualbox*.deb
<novalettre> dpkg: error al procesar virtualbox*.deb (--install):
<novalettre>  no se puede acceder al archivo: No existe el archivo o directorio
<novalettre> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<novalettre>  virtualbox*.deb
<novalettre> eso me dio
<spreelanka> pues, no tienes el .deb
<novalettre> lo instale mediante repositorio, eso no deberia afectar (creo)
<spreelanka> que ocurre cuando intentes /usr/bin/virtualbox ?
<spreelanka> el error in linea 83 otra vez?
<novalettre> antes tenia real time sunlight paper, pero lo desinstale (es para poner fondos de pantalla de la tierra
<novalettre> lo mismo: EOF inesperado mientras se buscaba un ``' coincidente
<novalettre> error sintáctico: no se esperaba el final del fichero
<novalettre> o sea, dice que no esta
<novalettre> pero desde synaptic lo puedo ver
<spreelanka> descargaste http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.0/virtualbox-4.0_4.0.0-69151~Ubuntu~lucid_amd64.deb ?
<novalettre> ¿?
<PalinT> alguien me ayuda ?
<novalettre> no, solo hice un sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.0
<novalettre> que necesitas palint
<PalinT> mira
<PalinT> yo
<PalinT> tengo problemas
<PalinT> con el ubuntu
<PalinT> intalo el wibu
<novalettre> si trata de ponerlo todo en una linea
<novalettre> plis
<PalinT> wubi o
<PalinT> entonces
<PalinT> cuando lo instalo desdel windows7
<PalinT> instala perfecto
<PalinT> al reiniciar y
<PalinT> iniciar con ubuntu
<PalinT> se congela
<PalinT> la pantalla
<PalinT> saliento widows 7 distorcionado
<PalinT> sabes que sera ese problema ?
<xangua> una palabra por renglón, símbolo del Apocalipsis :S mejor me voy
<PalinT> :S
<xangua> PalinT: prueba hace una instalación real
<PalinT> ya probe
<PalinT> igual me da lo mismos e conjela
<PalinT> entonces ise lo siguiente
<PalinT> intale
<PalinT> ubuntu 10.04
<PalinT> que es no me da problemas
<PalinT> y ahora mismo lo actualize
<novalettre> PalinT: usa la barra espaciadora plissssssssssss
<PalinT> al 10.10
<novalettre> o sea, cuando actualizaste fue el problema?
<PalinT> cuando termine me pide que instale un grub, y no se yo lo instalo peor me borra el grub de ubuntu y tengo que formatiar todo
<PalinT> no se cual de los disco escojer para instslar ese grub que dice que instale
<PalinT> o escojo no instalar ?
<novalettre> sin el grub no inicia, tienes 2 o mas discos?
<PalinT> tengo
<PalinT> 1 disco partido en por la mitad que es de 500 gb y uno que es de 70 gb
<novalettre> cual es donde tienes instalado el w7
<PalinT> en el de 500
<PalinT> es la particion C
<PalinT> y la parcision D
<PalinT> es donde instale ubuntu
<PalinT> que es la mitad de la percision del disco de 500 gb
<PalinT> Disco C:/ y Disco D:/ ---> 500gb      Disco Z:/--->> 70gb
<camus_wilmer> hola
<PalinT> hola camus
<camus_wilmer> buenas noches
<camus_wilmer> :p
<PalinT> beunas noches ^
<PalinT> ^^
<novalettre> hola
<camus_wilmer> aca viendo que pex... pienso instalar linux en mi pc
<camus_wilmer> solo tengo una duda
<camus_wilmer> con los drivers
<PalinT> ?
<PalinT> y cual es tu duda
<camus_wilmer> donde consigo los drivers..
<camus_wilmer> o automaticamente los instala?
<novalettre> PalinT: solamente instala dentro del disco de 500
<PalinT> automatica mente se instala
<PalinT> todo
<novalettre> probaste con un livecd camus_wilmer
<PalinT> pero
<novalettre> bajate uno de ubuntu y probalo
<PalinT> si lo instalo en el de  500
<PalinT> se borra
<PalinT> el de windows7
<PalinT> y no inica windows7 :S
<PalinT> ya me a pasado 3 beces
<PalinT> y no se cual escojer
<novalettre> es que primero tienes que hacerle lugar al ubuntito
<novalettre> o sea te eplico
<camus_wilmer> pues
<novalettre> primero inicia con el live cd
<camus_wilmer> solo pienso ener
<camus_wilmer> linux
<camus_wilmer> no pienso poner
<camus_wilmer> windows
<camus_wilmer> y ya probe
<camus_wilmer> un livecd
<camus_wilmer> y todo bien
<PalinT> yo tengo windows
<PalinT> es por mis juegos
<PalinT> nada mas
<camus_wilmer> jejejejjee no me agrada la idea
<PalinT> por que
<PalinT> linux
<camus_wilmer> de tener
<PalinT> nucna tendra
<PalinT> cosas buenas de juegos
<novalettre> entonces solo instalalo camus_wilmer, no habra problemas para ti
<camus_wilmer> 2 sistemas en una pc
<camus_wilmer> ok soy novato, recien estoy bajando ubuntu
<novalettre> el drama es que cuando instalas con otro so, primero tienes que hacer espacio
<novalettre> no hay problema
<novalettre> para eso estamos, para ayudar
<camus_wilmer> osea por los drivers no me preocupo porque solo los instala no?
<PalinT> ya le di
<PalinT> donde esta instalado
<PalinT> el de ubuntu
<novalettre> noo, ningun drama
<PalinT> que nos e em borre donde esta instalado
<PalinT> espero
<PalinT> le di a D
<PalinT> windows 7
<novalettre> Palint: seguimos con lo tuyo
<novalettre> primero instala el w7
<PalinT> aja
<novalettre> en una particion mas pequeña que tu disco actual
<camus_wilmer> algun guatemalteco aca?
<novalettre> yo generalmente le doy la mitad a cada uno
<novalettre> tengo uno de 500 tambien
<novalettre> ni idea camus_wilmer
<PalinT> o tengo el windows 7 en C:/
<PalinT> y ubuntu en D:/
<novalettre> ese es el drama
<novalettre> lo pones en discos diferentes
<novalettre> ponelo todo en un disco
<camus_wilmer> haber que me parece ubuntu tengo muchas ganas ya de instalarlo.. ahora uso mac
<novalettre> y ya
<novalettre> es mas facil
<camus_wilmer> quiero probar ubuntu
<PalinT> nunca usado mac xD
<novalettre> es muy bueno, yo lo uso desde la version de 2008
<PalinT> ubuntu es bacan
<PalinT> pero linux
<PalinT> aun no sirve para juegos
<novalettre> el unico drama para mi
<camus_wilmer> siempre he tenido esta duda perdon por la ignorancia... ubuntu es lo mismo que linux?
<PalinT> linux
<PalinT> crea a distribuciones
<PalinT> que son ubuntu
<PalinT> etc
<PalinT> debian
<PalinT> et
<PalinT> mandriva
<PalinT> es como microsoft
<novalettre> mas o menos camus, linux es solo el centro se diria
<novalettre> ubuntu es una derivada
<novalettre> de debian
<camus_wilmer> aaa entonces ahora yo instalare ubuntu... lo correcto es decir ubuntu
<camus_wilmer> no linux verdad?
<novalettre> o sea, es un Debian con bastantes retoques y repositorios mas nuevos
<novalettre> esta bien de las dos maneras
<novalettre> su filisofia y su kernel es linux
<novalettre> lo demas solo son capas
<camus_wilmer> aaa ok.. osea lo recomendable es empesar co ubuntu luego probar debian
<camus_wilmer> entre otros
<novalettre> podria decirse
<PalinT> nova
<novalettre> yo ya he instalado mas de 80, pero ubuntu me gusta por la simplicidad
<novalettre> debian por la estabilidad
<novalettre> si PalinT
<PalinT> entonces tu dices que instale ubuntu en la particion de windows7 junto
<PalinT> no separados ?
<novalettre> sip
<PalinT> pero
<novalettre> o sea ocupa la mitad del disco para w7 y la otra para ubuntu
<PalinT> eso no borrara el grub de windows 7 cuando instale ?
<camus_wilmer> uy ya me desanime enonces  que instalo ubuntu  o debian? si dices que debian tiene mejor estabilidad :'(
<novalettre> ubuntu
<PalinT> ubuntu
<novalettre> Debien sera estable, pero esa estabilidad es mas buscada para servidores
<PalinT> sip
<camus_wilmer> aaa ok ok gracias... oie nova muchas gracias estoy aprendiendo contigo
<camus_wilmer> jejeje xD
<novalettre> no problem
<novalettre> cualquier problema solo entra aca y siempre alguien te ayudara
<PalinT> espero que me inicie
<PalinT> windows7 que no se borre
<PalinT> voy a riniciar
<PalinT> ya vengo
<camus_wilmer> gracias nova
<camus_wilmer> oie no te molesta que diga nova verdad jajaja
<camus_wilmer> y cuales son los requisitos que necesita una pc para instalarle ubuntu?
<novalettre> dice en la pagina que con 64mb anda bien, pero yo recomiendo un minimo de 256 y una targeta grafica separada (no integrada)
<novalettre> es para que no coma ram y ayude al procesamiento, no para ponerle efectos
<novalettre> no problem con el nombre
<novalettre> mientras yo entienda que es para mi
<novalettre> ^^
<camus_wilmer> jajajaja orale pero en mi pc es dual core con 2 gb de ram
<camus_wilmer> pero no tengo tarjeta de video
<camus_wilmer> nomas la integrada
<camus_wilmer> habra problemas?
<novalettre> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, en mi vieja uso una pentium4 con 512, sin targeta grafica
<novalettre> y anda de maravillas
<novalettre> asi que tu ni un drama
<camus_wilmer> muchas gracias... :p
<camus_wilmer> decidido me paso a ubuntu :p
<novalettre> bieeeen
<camus_wilmer> un saludo desde Guatemala
<camus_wilmer> muchas gracias
<camus_wilmer> los estare molestando pronto cuando ya tenga ubuntu :p
<novalettre> ningun problemo shico
<novalettre> (ameringlish)
<camus_wilmer> jejejeje saludos
<camus_wilmer> bye
<Toni_64> hola, buenos días a todos
<Toni_64> alguien puede decirme como puedo visionar los videos swf (por ejemplo de la página de telecinco.es). Los de Youtube los veo sin problema
<Toni_64> aclarar que me sucede solamente con FireFox, con Goolgle Chrome los veo perfectamente
<Toni_64> nadie me ayuda?
<Toni_64> :(
<Toni_64> No hay nadie que pueda ayudarme...?
<Toni_64> pues nada tios, seguir pelándoosla frente a la pantalla
<lanber> alguien sabe si se puede tener la barra  de "accesos directos" en ubuntu 10.10 gnome do?
<fosco_> lanber: si
<lanber> como?
<fosco_> como todo
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<lanber> llevo un rato y no lo consigo
<lanber> ya
<lanber> pero instala la version de 10.10 y no se puede utilizar los docklets
<lanber> o como se llame
<fosco_> no se a q te refieres
<lanber> se ve que gnome do y docklets se han separado
<lanber> y la nueva version de gnome do no tiene la opcion de docklets
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> lo que se ha separado es gnome-do y docky
<fosco_> pero eso lleva ya mucho tiempo separado
<lanber> pero no aparece la opcion de  docklets
<fosco_> si solamente lo quieres usar como barra de iconos es mejor usar docky
<fosco_> no se que es eso de docklets
<lanber> y docky esta en los repositorios oficiales?
<fosco_> si, sudo apt-get install docky
<fosco_> como todo
<lanber> voy a ver
<lanber> ya esta cuanto tiempo perdido por una tonteria
<lanber> gracias
<lanber> y ahora para que sirve gnome do?
<fosco_> principalmente es un lanzador
<fosco_> aunque tiene plugins para otras cosas
<lanber> vale
<lanber> fosco_, sabes como funciona los dockys
<fosco_> a que te refieres
<lanber> me salen solo 6 iconos
<lanber> se pueden añadir mas?
<lanber> como por ejemplo evolution
<fosco_> si, arrastralos desde el menu de gnome hasta la barra
<lanber> a ver?
<fosco_> o desde el menu de la barra, pestaña lanzadores
<fosco_> ahi los puedes crear manualmente o arrastrarlos desde el menu
<lanber> voy a intentarlo
<lanber> si si funciona que bien
<lanber> gracias
<pc102> ola
<profesor> ¿Donde podemos encontrar la ultima version de Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> www.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> profesor: un link algo mas directo http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<profesor> gracias, anira lo pruebo
<edu> hola estoy intentando instalar wifislax pero me da error 1 y error 2
<edu> alguien puede ayudarme?
<edu> make[3]: *** [/home/edu/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/if_ath.o] Error 1
<edu> make[2]: *** [/home/edu/madwifi-0.9.4/ath] Error 2
<edu> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/edu/madwifi-0.9.4] Error 2
<edu> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-27-generic'
<edu> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe porque ubuntu es tan lento al copiar archivos grandes a memorias usb, o sd o mspro
 * alexneb pira a comer... hambreee!!!
<alexneb> TrueNhero,  en que formato esta formateado el pen?
<TrueNhero> fat32 el mas usado
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene las droid fonts ttf como las descargo?
<fosco_> buenas
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: estan en un paquete, busca en synaptic
<gaby> hola soy nuevo de ubuntu  tengo un d-link di-524  me dice que la red wifi esta desactivada pero el dispositivo es activado como puedo conectarlo? gracias
<gaby> tengo ubuntu 10.10 32bit
<erUSUL> gaby: que chip lleva la wifi? haz « lsusb »
<TrueNhero> gracias erUSUL
<TrueNhero> gaby: al icono de red dale click derecho activar red
<gaby> ok
<gaby> no hace nada
<erUSUL> y si haces click wen el icono no sale ninguna red?
<gaby> me dice que sta deconectado
<erUSUL> gaby: en un terminal « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan » muestra alguna red?
<gaby> voy intentar
<gaby> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning me dice esto
<erUSUL> intenta esto « sudo ifconfig wlan0 up »
<gaby> ok
<gaby> wlan0: ERROR mientras se obtenían las banderas de interfaz: No existe el dispositivo
<erUSUL> gaby: si haces « iwconfig » a secas aparece wlan0 ?
<mrfox> hola   aLguien sabe como instalar o cambiar los iconos de mi escritorio o carpetas   a  3d
<Lancro> a 3d?
<Lancro> yo te cuento lo que se
<gaby> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555109/
<Lancro> hay sets de iconos ya hechos
<gaby> esto es lo que salio de iwconfig
<Lancro> copias la carpeta del set a usr/share/icons y ya salen en las opciones de personalizacion
<Lancro> y poco mas
<erUSUL> gaby: o sea que es eth1 no wlan0
<erUSUL> gaby: haz « sudo iwlist eth1 scan »
<gaby> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<gaby> :(
<erUSUL> gaby: sudo ifconfig eth1 scan
<gaby> scan: `Host' desconocido ifconfig: `--help' le da información de como usar la orden.
<erUSUL> gaby: perdon « sudo ifconfig eth1 up »
<mrfox> ?
<gaby> non a hecho nada
<erUSUL> gaby: « sudo iwlist eth1 scan » otra vez a ver que pasa
<gaby> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<erUSUL> vamos a ver si actualizando los drivers
<erUSUL> haz esto y reinicia « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<gaby> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555111/
<erUSUL> gaby: ve a synaptic he intenta reparar los paquetes rotos ...
<gaby> ok
<gaby> no esta nada de roto
<gaby> :(
<erUSUL> gaby: como no? « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-25-generic »
<gaby> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555114/
<erUSUL> gaby: algo tienes mal en tus sources. abre el centro de software ubuntu y ve a editar>origenes del software
<erUSUL> gaby: estas?
<gaby> un momento
<phillipe> buen día
<phillipe> tengo un problema con la resolucción de pantalla
<phillipe> estaba trabajandop normal y de un momento a otro quedo peueña
<phillipe> *pequeña
<erUSUL> phillipe: Sistema>Preferencias>monitores
<phillipe> si, voy allí, pero no puedo cambiarlo
<phillipe> s{olo salen dos opciones
<phillipe> 640x480
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> ola
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> oigan para compilar que necesito tener instalado?
<erUSUL> sh4dow_lucyf3r: build-essential y las librerias necesarias
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> oigan puedo tener kde y gnome ?? en ubuntu con la opcion de poder iniciar con 1 o con otro
<EGCdigital> si
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> como se hace
<EGCdigital> tienes que instalar el entorno de kde
<EGCdigital> al instalar el entorno al momento de loguearte en el GDM puedes elejir como deseas iniciasr tu sesion
<EGCdigital> y ahi elijes KDE
<esmirlin> chicos creéis que mac os x iría mejor de rendimiento en un netbook que ubuntu¿?
<erUSUL> esmirlin: no puedes instalarlo asi que; que mas da?
<esmirlin> erusul sí que se puede :S
<erUSUL> me parece que no te leiste bien la licencia de MacOSX
<esmirlin> erUSUL, existen versiones para pc no?
<erUSUL> no; MacOSX solo se puede usar en maquinas apple. sin excepción
<EGCdigital> nop
<EGCdigital> tambien existe el hackintosh
<EGCdigital> yo lo uso en mi vaio.
<EGCdigital> estoy con fedora y snow leopard
<erUSUL> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<EGCdigital> lulwut!
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> como instalo kde?
<esmirlin> sh4dow_lucyf3r, sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> y con eso podre elegir cual usar al inicio?
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> al tratar de instalarlo dice que no se a encontrado el paquete?
<erUSUL> sh4dow_lucyf3r: kubuntu-desktop
<esmirlin> sh4dow_lucyf3r, hay unas aplicaciones geniales para que no se mezclen las aplicaciones de kde y gnome
<esmirlin> voy a buscarte el link
<vulgarcito> i have a server with two hard disks, first one have openSUSE 11.1 and in second and new (1TB) i has installed Ubuntu 10.10....    ....first it's was booting well but after instalation of Ubuntu just boot by GRUB; How i can't fix it for boot from first HD (OpenSUSE) again?
<esmirlin> sh4dow_lucyf3r, http://sudokill.blogspot.com/2010/11/instalar-kde-en-ubuntu-1010.html
<esmirlin> vulgarcito, hablas español?
<fosco_> vulgarcito, en este canal se usa el español, para soporte en inglés visita #ubuntu gracias
<bvh_wrc> hola como estan amigos
<fosco_> bien
<bvh_wrc> al intentar abrir una pagina de internet tal como facebook me produce un error el midori
<fosco_> tienes el error?
<bvh_wrc> sisi
<bvh_wrc> me esperas dos segundos hay te lo paso bien detallado
<fosco_> ok, si es una captura usa imageshack.us
<fosco_> si es texto usa pastebin.com
<bvh_wrc> pero no es tan lartgo el codigo
<bvh_wrc> lo pego aca
<bvh_wrc> error on line 3 at column 4013: Entity 'nbsp' not defined
<bvh_wrc> no tengo mucha idea de lo que me pueda causar ese error pero me imposiblita usar comodamente facebook
<fosco_> no uso midori, pero deberia funcionar bien con la mayoría de webs
<fosco_> mirate la FAQ: http://wiki.xfce.org/midori/faq
<bvh_wrc> ok hay la estoy mirando fosco. mira aca te paso un screen del error que me aparece eberia funcionar bien con la mayoría de webs
<bvh_wrc> <fosco_> mirate la FAQ: http://wiki.xfce.org/midori/faq
<bvh_wrc> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/4601/201101171345561024x768s.png
<vulgarcito> Tengo un servidor openSUSE 11.1 y al colocarle otro disco duro opte por instalar Ubuntu 10.10, el disco inicial arrancaba perfectamente pero despues de la instalacion de Ubuntu, solo puedo arrancar por el segundo disco! que debo hacer para volver a arrancar desde el primer disco con OpenSUSE?
<vulgarcito> Tengo un servidor openSUSE 11.1 y al colocarle otro disco duro opte por instalar Ubuntu 10.10, el disco inicial arrancaba perfectamente pero despues de la instalacion de Ubuntu, solo puedo arrancar por el segundo disco! que debo hacer para volver a arrancar desde el primer disco con OpenSUSE?
<vulgarcito> Alguien me podria ayudar?
<fosco_> vulgarcito, solo puede haber un gestor de arranque en el sistema, te recomiendo que uses el de ubuntu
<fosco_> prueba el comando sudo update-grub a ver si añade automaticamente la entrada para suse
<fosco_> bvh_wrc, parece un error del motor webkit de midori al interpretar el codigo XHTML
<fosco_> no veo una manera facil de solucionarlo
<bvh_wrc> aaa entiendo-
<fosco_> aqui tienes algo mas de informacion http://www.stylusstudio.com/xsllist/200209/post51040.html
<bvh_wrc> quisas reinstalandolo de vuelta?? que dices fosco
<fosco_> yo probaria con otro navegador
<fosco_> quizá chromium
<bvh_wrc> tenia crhomiun innstalado pero la pc se ralentizaba muy poco
<bvh_wrc> porque es una pc muy muy basica
<bvh_wrc> y digamos que midori andaba mas fluido pero muy posible que vuelva a chromiun ya que midori es demasiado basico
<cousteau> bvh_wrc, y epiphany-browser?
<bvh_wrc> es como midori?? o mas liviano???
<vulgarcito> acaso el gestor de arranque de OpenSuse no es Lilo?
<fosco_> hay más navegadores ligeros
<fosco_> vulgarcito, no lo se, en este canal se da soporte de Ubuntu, para dudas sobre opensuse deberás dirigirte al canal correspondiente
<bvh_wrc> calro pero aclaro por las dudas. quiero un navegador grafico
<bvh_wrc> no uno para usar en terminal
<fosco_> epiphany lo es
<cousteau> bvh_wrc, más o menos... creo que midori es más ligero, pero epiphany es más estable
<cousteau> links2 -g
<bvh_wrc> aaa entiendo lo voy a probar
<vulgarcito> intente repararlo con el CD de instalacion de OpenSuse, pero me lanza un error que dice que el dispositivo /dev/sda2 esta siendo utilizado por otro programa!
<bvh_wrc> porque estaba buscando el navegador mas ligero pero en version grafica
<fosco_> bvh_wrc, tambien tienes dillo, y algunos otros
<cousteau> vulgarcito, me suena que sí. Pero uno de los problemas de LILO es que (me parece que) sólo vale para Linux, así que en el hipotético caso de que quisieras poner también Windows, no te serviría.
<bvh_wrc> siempre hablam,os de navegadores graficos no es asi??
<bvh_wrc> o esos que nombras ya son para usar como el terminal?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> graficos
<cousteau> bvh_wrc, sí... bueno, links2 -g cuenta como gráfico, pero como si no
<fosco_> kazehakase, dillo, galeon, epiphany...
<bvh_wrc> y de esos cuatro que no,bras
<cousteau> también está Conkeror. Basado en gecko (como Firefox), pero con interfaz minimalista (estilo links2, o emacs, o algo así)
<bvh_wrc> nombras cuales son los mas relevantes
<fosco_> nadie usa esos a menos que tenga algun problema especial, como tú
<bvh_wrc> claro
<bvh_wrc> dillo que tal es??
<fosco_> pruebalo
<fosco_> yo nunca he necesitado otra cosa que no fuese firefox/chromium
<cousteau> yo en mi netbook estoy pensando en cambiarme a Epiphany, el Chromium me asquea un poqito
<cousteau> y el Epiphany parece bastante bueno
<fosco_> yo es que sin extensiones ya no se vivir
<fosco_> :)
<cousteau> epiphany también tiene extensiones y tal...
<cousteau> (y yo en chromium tengo el adblock porque era imprescindible, pero está tan simplificado que cuando instalas cosas es como por "magia", y desanima un poco usarlo)
<fosco_> yo uso flashblock y extensiones "sociales"
<bvh_wrc> descargando epiphany
<bvh_wrc> ya les cuenta que tal corre ja
<bvh_wrc> saben lo unico malo que le veia a midori?? pero realmente malo
<bvh_wrc> es que cuando se cortaba la pc o se apaga o algo la descarga no queda guardada y hay que empezarla de nuevo
<bvh_wrc> midori no trabaja con archivos .part como chromium
<fosco_> que tal, funciona con facebook?
<EGCdigital> fosco_,
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<EGCdigital> plz
<EGCdigital> si quieren conversar de otros asuntos vayan al offtopic
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> ola
<fosco_> buenas
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> saben que al tratar de instalar cualquier sofware me sale esto Failed to fetch http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<fosco_> sh4dow_lucyf3r, debes teenr algun problema con los repositorios .cl
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> y que hago
<fosco_> abre el centro de software, ve a editar - origenes del software
<fosco_> y cambialo por el servidor principal
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> ola ustedes conocen alguna buena pagina para apreder ingles o algun curso?
<TrueNhero> tengo un apt duplicado q hago
<TrueNhero> digo un pp
<TrueNhero> PPA
<cousteau> en el sources.lsit?
<cousteau> (se ve que la S tenía prisa, y ha adelantado a la I de muy malos modales)
 * alexneb ara vengo
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> oigan para compilar es build-essentials?
<mimecar> entre otras cosas
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> es que quiero compilar el concky colors
<mimecar> descarga el código y lee las dependencias que tiene
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> al poner sudo apt-get install build-essentials me sale no se a podido localisar el paquete
<mimecar> lo puedes instalar desde el centro de software
<mimecar> si no pones el nombre bien no lo encontrará
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> con que programa convierto formatos de audio?
<mimecar> puedes usar audacity
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> emerald es para instalar los themas ?
<mimecar> emerald es un gestor de ventanas
<juanito1> saben donde estan mis carpetas  de guindows particionado en mi ubuntu ?
<Tarrasquero> juanito1: abre la terminal
<juanito1> ok
<Tarrasquero> y pon mount
<Tarrasquero> y haz paste para que lo veamos
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<juanito1> ya encontre gracias
<Tarrasquero> ok
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> me muetran algun escritorio de ustedes  , quiero ver que le pusieron
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> como instalo cursores?
<mimecar> arrastrandolos encima de las opciones de apariencia de gnome
<julian_> alguien a instalado GrooveWalrus?
<pipo65> buenas
<fosco_> sh4dow_lucyf3r, mi escritorio http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/5276337663/lightbox/
<Lancro> mola el conky
<Lancro> yo no uso conky, el mio http://ompldr.org/vNzEzZQ
<julian_> como arreglo los paquetes rotos?
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> genail me das envidia
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> genial
<fosco_> julian_, sudo apt-get -f install
<fosco_> Lancro, ese tema de avnt está wapo, lucido, no?
<Lancro> si lucido
<Lancro> con negro semitransparente
<julian_> fosco_, mmmm no no hizo nada como raro...
<fosco_> julian_, será que no hay nada roto
<julian_> entonces el synaptics esta loko?
<julian_> xD
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> gracias x la ayuda nos vemos
<puppetmaster> Buenas, quiero analizar el tráfico que existe en mi PC para saber si una aplicación sigue trabajando o esta colgada. Me refiero a algo similar a lo que realiza wireshark en red (no sé si de hecho puedo utilizarlo o hay algo más especifico). Utilizó ubuntu 10.10 y accedo a un programa local mediante nfs. Gracias.
<fosco_> puppetmaster, tienes una herramienta muy potente que es lsof
<fosco_> lista todos los ficheros "en uso"
<puppetmaster> fosco_, ahí la miro gracias. Pero para darme un poco "más" de cuenta quiero ver por ejemplo si este programa quiso abrir un archivo y se quedo esperando o qué.
<fosco_> entre ps que lista procesos y lsof deberías tener más q suficiente
<mimecar> puppetmaster: no puedes saber si un programa ha querido abrir un archivo
<mvisions>  irc.dark-alek.org
<puppetmaster> fosco_, gracias miro de paso a ver qué aprendo.
<puppetmaster> mimecar, no puedo saber si por ejemplo el bat quiso hacer "x" cosa y no obtiene respuesta del servidor?
<mimecar> no, eso ya es el funcionamiento interno del programa
<puppetmaster> mimecar, yo puntualmente genero dentro un programa de facturación una liquidación y venia funcionando bien día por día, ahora tengo que sacar 15 días juntos y se queda "generando"
<mimecar> es el propio programa el que lo tiene que tener en cuenta
<puppetmaster> mimecar, ah perfecto, al horno entonces
<puppetmaster> gracias por sus respuestas.
<mimecar> a depurar
<fosco_> hora de irse
<fosco_> nos vemo
<fosco_> s
<julian_> fosco... una pregunta. por lo visto el paquete roto.. es python-mmm algo..
<julian_> fosco_,
<julian_> :S
<mimecar> abre synaptic y selecciona 'reparar paquetes rotos'
<julian_> mimecar, me saca el siguiente error.
<julian_> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generó cortes, esto puede haber sido causado por paquetes retenidos.
<julian_> E: No se pueden corregir las dependencias
<julian_> mimecar, que podria ser? o que otra cosa hay por hacer?
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<julian_> mimecar, filtro el supuesto paquete roto y el tomo el screen o que dices? por que aparte, vi otros rotos y no estan en ese filtro...
<Burro1> julian_, sudo aptitude -f install xxxxx
<julian_> Burro1,  ? forzar la instalacion de X paquete?
<Burro1> del paquete que te de el problema
<Burro1> que paquetes estan corruptos ?
<Burro1> habran varios no ?
<Burro1> pues esos los instalas
<Burro1> con sudo aptitude -f install xxx
<mimecar> ponlo con el primero que te de error y pega el resultado en pastbein
<Burro1> tienes instalado pastebin ??
<flypp_> pastebinit
<Burro1> es lo mismo flypp_
<julian_> Burro1, no me sirve el comando que dices..
<julian_> por que para isntalar uno de los paquetes rotos
<julian_> quiere borrar medio sistema
<mimecar> julian_: pega el texto en pastebin
<Burro1> copia manualmente y pega en pastebin la salida
<Burro1> estara corrupto tu ubuntu
<julian_> corrupto? todo el sistema? no,no ,noooo que tal... ojala que no..!!! (callate no me asuste.. xD)
<Burro1> por toda la pinta sin que pastees la salida del error parece que si
<Burro1> julian_, pastea y se mira mejor
<Burro1> la conexion a bola de cristal no la he podido pagar, es cara de cojones
<Burro1> XDDD
<julian_> Burro1, dame un segundo estoy terminado de probar algo...
<Burro1> ok
<julian_> PREGUNTA...
<julian_> alguien sabe sobre apache, mysql, sobre performance?
<mimecar> ¿no deberías arreglar primero el ordenador?
<julian_> mimecar, ya lo arregle.
<mimecar> gracias por decirlo...
<julian_> pero estoy pensando en cambiar el sistema operativo.. segun, algunas respuestas..
<julian_> mimecar, no lo dije. por que acabo de terminar.
<julian_> xD
<Burro1> julian_, cambiar de SO ??
<julian_> Burro1, toy pensado.
<julian_> para servir web. con php.. y mysql
<Burro1> cualquier sistema te vale para eso,,,,
<julian_> Burro1, no exactamente.
<julian_> segun el performance.. que se necesite.
<mimecar> y cual es el que necesitas?
<cousteau> se suele usar Ubuntu Server (u otras distros, normalmente RedHat, SuSE, Fedora... pero en Ubuntu tienes Ubuntu Server)
<cousteau> y hay incluso quienes usan Windows para servidores
<Burro1> cousteau, diria muchos usan windows para servidores por vagancia,,,,
 * alexneb se despide... 
<EGCdigital> http://twitpic.com/3qys2y
<EGCdigital> corriendo con normalidad en Ubuntu.
<z3r0-f15h> http://ubunlog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Facundo-F.jpg como puedo tener esos efectos en mi escritorio?
<pecoso> z3r0-f15h, Cual en especifico?
<pecoso> El efecto de rhythmbox
<z3r0-f15h> los 2 el de RB y el de las plasmoides
<EGCdigital> el cover solo tienes que activarlo
<EGCdigital> el del plasmoide ni idea
<pecoso> Podra ser cocoa?
<pecoso> yo tampoco conosco ese efecto de plasmoide
<seyacat> HOLA UBUNTUES
<mimecar> solo kde tiene plasmoides
<seyacat> que son plasmoides
<pecoso> entonces es kde?
<mimecar> los widgets de kde
<mimecar> pecoso: otro entorno de escritorio
<mefistofeles_> pecoso: no, eso es gnome... pero tiene algo similar a los plasmoids de kde
<seyacat> mmm/
<pecoso> mimecar, mefistofeles_ ok.
<seyacat> joins #kubuntu-ec
<pecoso> Si es gnome, aun que el efecto lo pueden dar varios apis
<pecoso> glade
<z3r0-f15h> claro eso es gnome, pero sera que si puedo tener esas transparencias en las carpetas?
<z3r0-f15h> o solo seran efectos de compiz?
<pecoso> z3r0-f15h, no
<mimecar> efectos de compiz
<seyacat> jeje np existe ese canal
<cousteau> a lo mejor es algo de gnome-do, screenlets, awn...
<cousteau> voto por screenlets
<crisyelit> quiero convertir videos .vob a avi o mp3 en ubuntu 10
<erUSUL> winff ?
<cousteau> ffmpeg, mencoder...
<z3r0-f15h> http://ubunlog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/David-H1.jpg como puedo tener los menues con esa clase de transparencia?
<mimecar> eso parece compiz
<ivedci89-desktop> hola chicos.. asi de la nada... enciendo ubuntu y no anda bien la resolucion de pantalla. tengo nVidia.
<ivedci89-desktop> siempre funciono bien
<cousteau> z3r0-f15h, sip, compiz... o la decoración de turno (en XFCE hay algo similar, y Knoppix, que me parece que usa KDE, también tiene lo mismo)
<EGCdigital> eso compiz
<EGCdigital> z3r0-f15h,
<erUSUL> ivedci89-desktop: como instalaste los drivers de nvidia?
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, cómo de antigua es la tarjeta?
<ivedci89-desktop> por el sistema automatico de ubuntu...
<z3r0-f15h> si gracias ya estoy leyendo acerca de
<ivedci89-desktop> el modelo 4800 si no recuerdo mal
<ivedci89-desktop> geforce
<cousteau> si es antigua, usará el driver 96, que funciona fatal
<erUSUL> ivedci89-desktop: mira si hay errores en /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno, les comento que intente volver a los efectos de compiz y ahora no me deja...
<ivedci89-desktop> pero siempre funciono bien esta compu, no se que le pasó...
<cousteau> Ti 4800 SE?
<cousteau> me parece que esa usa el driver antiguo... la versión que hay en repos no funciona
<EGCdigital> yo tuve algo parecido
<ivedci89-desktop> nono... no se como es, no recuerdo bien... pero habia un comando con el que te sale todos los datos del hardware os recordais?
<EGCdigital> un problema cuando no me dejaba elejir los efectos
<EGCdigital> ni bien actualize al ultimo compiz y al ultimo driver
<EGCdigital> mi solucion fue volver a los anteriores y volvio compiz
<fosco_> ivedci89-desktop: para saber tu modelo de grafica usa lspci | grep -i vga
<erUSUL> ivedci89-desktop: otra vez; deja de hacer conjeturas y mira el log
<erUSUL> ivedci89-desktop: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, sudo lshw | less
<erUSUL> ivedci89-desktop: tb puedes pegarlo en pastebin para que lo miremos nosotros
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, si tienes la mala suerte de que usa el driver 96 (compruébalo antes), se me ocurre bajar el .deb de aquí: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nvidia-96
<cousteau> es la versión de ubuntu natty, la 96.43.19, que esa sí que parece funcionar
<ivedci89-desktop> como se los paso al archivo? xorg.0.log?
<fosco_> pegalo entero en pastebin.com
<erUSUL> !paste | ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ivedci89-desktop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555220/plain/
<erUSUL> ivedci89-desktop: [    92.111] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<erUSUL> reinstala el driver
<ivedci89-desktop> okok
<erUSUL> usa synaptic busca nvidia-glx y reinetala la version que ya está instalada ( tendra un cuadero verde )
<ivedci89-desktop> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ivedci89-desktop> -
<ivedci89-desktop> -
<ivedci89-desktop> eso es lo que me dice el settings administrador de nVidia al querer abrirlo
<erUSUL> logico; el driver no está/no carga por eso tienes los problemas
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno ahí actualizó varias cosas entre ellas habia algo de nvidia asi que en un rato volvere, voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa.
<ivedci89-desktop> nvidia 173 es lo que esta activo en teoria
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora estoy "descargando e instalando el controlador"  el que es el recomendado..
<z3r0-f15h> http://pastebin.com/8JY9pN9H como instalo eso? alguien me explica?
<z3r0-f15h> hola, alguien con vida?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> buenas tardes
<Nuevo_en_Linux> necesito hacer una consulta, y es como instalar windows xp en virtual box
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ya tengo instalado el virtual box
<Nuevo_en_Linux> solo me falta añadirle el win xp
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero no puedo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> tengo 2 DVD con win xp serv pack III
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero no toma ninguno
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ??
<flypp> Nuevo_en_Linux, cómo lo estás intentando instalar?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pues solo insertando el disco
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no c como se hace
<Nuevo_en_Linux> o sea abro la sesion virtual q cree
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero luego no carga el disco de windows para instalarlo
<flypp> Selecciona la máquina virtual y vete a "Configuración"
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ahi se clava la pantalla en negro
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ahi voy
<z3r0-f15h> [Nuevo_en_Linux] el w xo sp 3 es una actualisacion inasistida de mocosoft asi que para poderlo instalar debes de tener preinstalados los sp2 o sp1
<Nuevo_en_Linux> flypp ya estoy en configuracion
<flypp> En la sección "almacenamiento", seleccionas el cd virtual y a la derecha le dices que use la lectora del ordenador anfitrion
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no sale cd virtual
<Nuevo_en_Linux> me sale controlador IDE, windows xp.vdi
<flypp> claro que no, pero verás un icono de cd
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y otro unidad anfitrion
<Nuevo_en_Linux> sera ese?=
<z3r0-f15h> si
<flypp> sí, pues si pone "unidad anfitrion" es que la máquina virtual leerá el cd que tengas en la bandeja de tu ordenador
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ya esta
<flypp> pues metes el cd y arrancas la máquina virtual
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el cd esta puesto
<Nuevo_en_Linux> arranco la maquina
<Nuevo_en_Linux> joya!
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ahi esta cargando
<Nuevo_en_Linux> a ver si ahora lo puedo instalar
<Nuevo_en_Linux> muchas gracias!
 * alexneb ta mañana... piro a MIMIR
<ivedci89-desktop> arreglado mi problema, solo que ahora estoy con una resolucion tan grande que no puedo ver nada de tan chiquito casi...
<Aleiex> hola, necesito saber como hacer para que no se bloquee la pantalla
<Aleiex> alguna idea?
<fosco_> Aleiex: eso está en sistema - preferencias - salvapantallas
<magu42> Aleiex» sistema>>preferencias>>salvapantallas    destildar (bloquear pantalla cuando el salvapantallas este activo)
<magu42> pufff.....   tarde
<Ramir00> h
<Ramir00> hola, alguien me pasa los comando para instalar opera en ubuntu 10.10
<Ramir00> anda opera en ubuntu 10.10?
<dannyLopez> si
<erUSUL> Ramir00: supongo ; ve a la pagina oficila de opera y busca una version para ubuntu 10.10
<Ramir00> pero los comandos los sabes?
<Ramir00> lo voy a hacer por consola
<Ramir00> ya fui a la pagina , y se instala mal
<Ramir00> no esta en español
<Ramir00> y no se configura
<Ramir00> si le cambio la pagina de inicio, y reinicio, noo pasa nada segui iniciando de la pagina por defecto
<Ramir00> es lo mismo para xubuntu no?
<george2002> Ramir00: para todos
<dannyLopez> Ramir00: http://pastebin.com/i68vwFRq
<george2002> Ramir00: pero puedes meter los repos a ver si te sale en es
<george2002> Ramir00: http://deb.opera.com/
<Ramir00> wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add - que hace este comando????
<gor>  la clave
<gor> del repo de opera
<gor> no?
<Ramir00> no tengo idea,
<george2002> si
<gor> george2002
<gor> te acuerdas el otro dia sobre el web server con php, apache2 y mysql
<george2002> gor: si
<gor> me va el php info pero cargo mi pagina y no va
<gor> cargue la BD por consola
<gor> desde mysql> USE DB y el source
<george2002> gor: pero instalastes xampp?
<george2002> o desde repos
<gor> es que no lo quiero hacer con xampp, lo quiero a pelo
<Ramir00> esa linea que puse no hace nada, no ?
<Ramir00> osea no baja nada
<gor> al final purgo apache2 e instalo xampp
<george2002> gor: tu pagina es en html?
<gor> sera lo más rapido, porque eso me iba bien
<gor> no
<gor> php
<Ramir00> dice escrito en la salida estandar y se quedad ahi
<gor> con enlace a base de datos en mysql
<gor> yo creo que falla ahi porque carga la info
<george2002> gor: y lo colocastes en el directorio www?
<Ramir00> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<gor> claro
<gor> con permisos
<gor> todos
<gor> sudo chmod -R 777 *
<gor> y en el directorio
<Cibort> Hola tengo una duda, con "Vinagre" donde dice anfitrion
<Cibort> Debo poner
<gor> si va el index.php
<Cibort> La IP
<Cibort> De la persona en cuestion?
<gor> yo creo que es la base de datos
<Ramir00> si lo quiero instalar de sysmatic como tengo que hacer?
<george2002> pero te abre gor? o no
<gor> me abre en consola
<george2002> Ramir00: sudo apt-get install opera
<gor> el archivo connection.php que es donde tengo el user y la pass estan bien
<gor> no se que puede ser
<george2002> pero primero sudo apt-get update
<gor> ademas tengo acceso con facebook y eso me daba problemas, es que es muy raro
<Ramir00> con esos dos comandos solamente?
<Ramir00> ya los use y se instala mal
<george2002> gor: a ver que me perdi, en localhost te abre tu pagina?
<gor> pero con el xampp me corria bien
<gor> no
<gor> me abre el index.php con el script de info
<gor> y en html It's works
<gor> osease que tiene que ser el mysql si o si
<Ramir00> pongo opera en el buscador de synaptic y no aparece
<george2002> y tenias antes xampp y ahora otro, el de repos?
<gor> el xampp lo tenia
<gor> pero esta maquina estaba nueva con la 10.10
<gor> y queria hacerlo sin xampp
<gor> pero me voy a rendir
<gor> :)
<cousteau> los de Opera dan (o en su día daban) un .deb
<Cibort> Hola!!!!
<george2002> aun lo dan
<Cibort> Como conecto a VNC?
<cousteau> ese .deb te añade además los repositorios de Opera, así cuando hay actualizaciones, se te actualiza
<Cibort> Con Vinagre?
<Cibort> Alguien me puede explicar
<Cibort> Por favor :)
<cousteau> Cibort, pues sí, me parece que es poner la IP y listo
<cousteau> siempre y cuando el equipo destino esté configurado
<Ramir00> instalando......
<cousteau> la IP o el nombre del equipo
<Cibort> Y como configuro el otro
<Cibort> Equipo?
<george2002> gor: y aparte que instalastes, wordpress, drupal o que?
<cousteau> Ramir00, a mí no me convenció mucho el Opera
<cousteau> Cibort, tiene Ubuntu?
<gor> ein?
<Cibort> Windows XP
<gor> no conozco nada de eso
<Cibort> Yo tengo Ubuntu
<Ramir00> me pone reconstruyendo catalogo de software eso es normal???
<Cibort> 10.04
<gor> si ramiro
<cousteau> Cibort, ah, pues ni idea... habrá que configurar el cliente VNC de Windows
<gor> esta actualizando las fuentes
<Ramir00> ok
<cousteau> pero suponiendo que ya esté configurado, sería poner la IP y listo
<george2002> gor: si instalaste apache. php y base de datos fue para correr que?
<Cibort> Okey!
<Cibort> Gracias!!!
<gor> george2002 que es eso de drupal y eso?
<cousteau> si tienes que acceder a un puerto distinto al que viene por defecto (me parece que es el 5800), creo que era IP::5900
<Ramir00> zzzzz
<george2002> gor: www.george2002.tk eso que abre hay es drupal
<gor> un portal en php de venta de propiedades con acceso a bd en mysql
<cousteau> (dirección IP, 2 dos-puntos, puerto)
<gor> online corre y con xampp tb porque no con php5, mysql y apache2 con sus correspondientes progrmas?
<gor> desde repos y a pelo
<gor> falla la bd
<gor> anda!!
<gor> ahora me carga pero no carga estilos ni scripts en php, salen en texto
<Ramir00> que es speed dial???
<george2002> gor: drupal agrupa muchas cosas, blog, forum, portal y otras cosas ,as
<george2002> ,mas
<esmirlin> gente, se pueden instalar dos distros distintas y que compartan partición /home (montada en cada distro) sin joder nada¿?
<george2002> gor: crea otra base de datos
<gor> voy a probar
<george2002> ha gor yo para los permisos uso konqueror como root
<george2002> ose abro konqueror como root y quito, agrego etc etc
<cousteau> esmirlin, sé que se puede, pero no sé hasta qué punto es arriesgado... me parece que en principio se puede compartir /home (pero no /root)
<gor> konkeror?
<gor> el navegador
<gor> en gnome imagino
<george2002> si gor
<estacion03> como se llama el paquete para español para openoffice_
<gor> voy a abrirlo ahi
<cousteau> esmirlin, lo único, algunos programas guardan su configuración de forma distinta según la versión, y no sería bueno mezclar configs de versiones distintas
<Ramir00> voy preferencias le cambio la pagina de inicio,  y sigue iniciando desde la pagina por defecto
<esmirlin> gente, se pueden instalar dos distros distintas y que compartan partición /home (montada en cada distro) sin joder nada¿?
<george2002> Ramir00: que?
<Ramir00> quien usa opera, y le cambio la pagina de inicio?
<george2002> yo Ramir00
<george2002> soy el profeta de opera
<george2002> XD
<gor> jajajaja
<Ramir00> le cambio la pagina, de inicio, pero no pasa nada
<biznock09> alquien sabe como se llama el paquete de español para openoffice
<Ramir00> se inicia desde speed dial
<Ramir00> aparecen nuevo cuadros
<george2002> Ramir00: tienes que colocar donde dice arranque "ir pagina de inicio"
<colo> biznock09, para ponerlo en español?
<gor> george2002 nada, en conkeror se me ve igual que firefox, sin estilos y con el php en texto
<Ramir00> gracias, es que esta en english
<gor> voy a desinstalar apache2 y bajo xampp
<george2002> gor: lo tienes publico? dame el link para ver
<gor> a ver que pasa
<gor> www.guia-casas.com
<cousteau> gor, dijo "konqueror", no "conkeror", son navegadores distintos
<biznock09> colo: si
<gor> conkeror
<gor> tengo
<gor> con g enalzo
<gor> a localhost y lo mismo que firefox, chromium y seamonkey
<Ramir00> jorge como lo pongo en español, dice langue spanish pero esta en ingles en la configuracion
<gor> todos igual
<gor> voy a hacer eso, desintalo apache2 y bajo xampp
<george2002> Ramir00: en la pagina de opera esta el paquete para eso
<biznock09> colo: no tienes idea
<george2002> Ramir00: http://www.opera.com/download/languagefiles/
<colo> biznock09, aguantam un seg
<chasis> cual era el comando para borrar un archivo que lo olvidé
<chasis> sudo rm y que mas?
<george2002> chasis: en el mismo terminal escribes man rm
<chasis> thx ya me acorde, igual thxs ^^
<george2002> hay te sale todo lo que tienes y puedes hacer con x comando
<chasis> ohh interesante
<chasis> lo tendré en cuenta
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=openoffice+-es
<colo> biznock09, buca en synaptic: language-support-es
<cousteau> openoffice.org-l10n-es y openoffice.org-help-es
<biznock09> colo: gracias
<colo> biznock09, y marcar para poner ofice en español
<gor> joer, me sale este mensaje :Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable! cuando voy al phpmyadmin
<colo> biznock09, sudo aptitude remove aei
<cousteau> gor, lo de chmod 777 no era buena idea
<george2002> gor: son permisos
<gor> ya
<Ramir00> epetacular jorge, gracias, me voy a ver unos videos de metallica
<gor> le di todos
<gor> creo q 775
<Ramir00> hasta un rato
<cousteau> a lo mejor 755 es mejor
<cousteau> o 775
<gor> hubiera bastado
<gor> sip
<gor> pero es que ahora estoy en xampp
<gor> y esta opt
<gor> no en var
<gor> borre el apache2
<gor> asi que si esto no es raro q venga dios y lo vea
<george2002> XD
<gor> voy a ponerle permisos 775 que a lo mejor los traia puesstos
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-18
<george2002> ya vengo
<george2002> gor:
<cousteau> gor, suelen ser 755 ó 644
<gor> nada no va, se ve igual...yo sigo creyendo que es el mysql
<cmi> no me funciona gdesklets en maverick, a alguien le pasa?
<gor> vale, el apache2 sigue porque lo he parado con sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<gor> no carga el xampp
<cousteau> cmi, gdesklets es bastante antiguo y creo que ya está descontinuado... de todas formas, has probado quitando los efectos?
<cmi> no, si no tengo efectos cousteau
<cousteau> ah...
<cmi> y no hay algo parecido pero nuevo cousteau ?
<cousteau> a mí en su día me funcionaban, pero muchas cosas han cambiado desde que los dejé de usar
<cousteau> cmi, lo que se lleva es screenlets
<cmi> si, yo tambien lo usé hace muchos años
<cousteau> creo...
<george2002> gor: pero con ese comando no lo paras si es xampp
<cmi> tu tienes maverick cousteau ?
<cousteau> luego también hay algunas aplicaciones para usos específicos, como conky (sobre todo texto), awn o cairo-dock (barras de dock)...
<george2002> es sudo /opt/lampp/lampp stop
<cousteau> cmi, sí, pero lo único que uso de eso es el conky
<Uverion> Hola a todos
<cmi> una pregunta, es que he instalado varias veces esta versión y no se si le pasará a todo el mundo o solo me pasa a mi
<cmi> a ti te salen los iconos cuando pinchas en "sistema"
<cmi> es que he probado gnome en debian y si aparecen los iconos pero en ubuntu no
<gor> george
<gor> arregladooooo
<george2002> ok
<george2002> que bien
<gor> jodeeeer, eran los permisos en www, puse 755 www, y dentro de www 755 * y ya esta
<gor> por lo visto el apache no se desinstala, no me preguntes porque
<gor> sudo apt-get purge apache2
<gor> sudo apt-get purge apache2
<gor> perdon
<george2002> gor: buscalo por el gestor de paquetes, hay es mejor
<gor> luego pones sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<gor> y se para
<gor> ?¿?¿?
<gor> ya me va todo, ni lo toco
<gor> 644 no funcionaron por cierto
<gor> 755
<Uverion> Yo diría que te falta un remove ahí
<gor> purge remove no?
<gor> en apt-get?
<Uverion> Remove --purge
<cousteau> cmi, a mí sí que me salen... pero no sé si porque ya los tenía de antes o por una actualización o qué
<gor> ah
<gor> joder
<Uverion> Después de apt-get
<gor> bueno, asi no uso el xampp más!!
<cousteau> Uverion, es que en aptitude se podía poner directamente purge...
<Uverion> Ah ok Jajaja
<gor> vale, y yo lo borre a lo bruto del init.d y casi me vuelvo loco luego
<gor> yo creo que lo hice con aptitude que por cierto lo baje que no lo trae el maverick
<cousteau> el ubuntu minimal sí
<dannyLopez> me sale este error alguien sabe? W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<gor> joder, que facil me parece ahora! Va superbien
<gor> bueno gracias me voy a dormir
<cmi> joer pues me parece extraño eso de los iconos
<cmi> no sera que no se instaló bien? o tenga mal el medio de instalación?
<george2002> o el tema
<cmi> el clearlooks?
<cmi> pues va a ser que no, cambiando el tema siguen sin aparecer
<cmi> jeje
<george2002> por eso uso kde
<cmi> ok, lo solucioné
<cmi> dentro de gconfig-editor
<cmi> gconf*
<chasis> pregunta del millon, cómo limino el applet de evolution?
<dannyLopez> buenas hay alguna forma de instalar kde en ubuntu y despues desinstalar completamente el gnome?
<m4v> dannyLopez: para instalar kde, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<dannyLopez> y para desinstalar gnome?
<m4v> !purekde | dannyLopez: despues
<kubot> dannyLopez: despues: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dannyLopez> m4v: solo aparecen para eliminar hasta la versión 9.10 y yo tengo la 10.10 que paquetes debo desintalar?
<george2002> dannyLopez: y porque no bajas la iso d kubuntu
<m4v> dannyLopez: prueba instalando aptitude, haz "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" luego "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"
<songer7> hola como estan?
<george2002> al borrar el gnome deja programas incompletos
<m4v> george2002: que programas?
<george2002> los que corren en gnome
<m4v> el quiere sacar ubuntu-desktop no solo gnome
<george2002> jala o elimina dependencias de x programas
<george2002> mas a mi fa
<m4v> el comando de aptitude debería hacer eso
<george2002> de instalar el escritorio es mejor bajar la iso
<m4v> george2002: es lo mismo, instalar kubuntu-desktop  y despues sacar todo lo que trae ubuntu-desktop
<george2002> ok
<dannyLopez> george2002: por que solo me restan 10 minutos de descarga para el kde mientras que en un iso me demoro mas y ya tengo todo pre instalado y no quiero formatear... gracias m4v
<m4v> kubuntu es ubuntu pero con kubuntu-desktop instalado en lugar de ubuntu-desktop, nada más
<george2002> ok, el rato me cuentan
<gor> buenas de nuevo a ver si alguien me ayuda. he borrado por error todos los usuarios de phpmyadmin sin querer y ahora no puedo desinstalar mysql
<gor> cual podria ser el user y la clave?
<gor> vendrian por defecto con phpmyadmin
<gor> probe root y pass en blanco pero no funciona
<TTNK> dices el pass de mysql ?
<gor> si
<TTNK> igual no necesitas el pass de mysql para poder desinstalarlo o si? simplemente vuelalo con aptitude
<gor> no puedo
<george2002> gor: elimina por completo phpmyadmin e instala de nuevo
<gor> no me deja si no meto la pass
<gor> me dice que a mano si no la se
<george2002> gor: tu pass de user del sistema?
<gor> amos a ver
<gor> entre a phpmyadmin
<TTNK> gor: posiblemente recuerdo que en ubuntu habia un comando que era algo tipo  dpkg-reconfigure o algo asi que sirve para reconfigurar una aplicacion, polsiblemente si lo aplicas a mysql te vuelva a pedir el pass de root
<gor> y desde ahu sin querer marque los usuarios y le di a siguiente se booraron me mando al inicio de phpmyadmin y no va la mia
<gor> ni ahi ni en sql
<gor> ttnk ya lo hice, en las mismas, pide contra si o si
<gor> he borrado sin querer la clave de mysql
<gor> y el user
<gor> habia cuatro o asi
<gor> pos habra quedado uno
<gor> no podriais mirar si alguien lo tiene que usuarios aparte de uno mismo salen?
<gor> podria probar que seguro que son estandares
<gor> alguien tiene el phpmyadmin?
<TTNK> gor:  http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html ahi viene como resetear el pass de root
<gor> voy a ver
<gor> gracias
<george2002> root@localhost
<yamaci91> ubuntu 10.04 no me arranca porq /home  (una partition ext2), intente recuperarlo con fsck o algo asi, pero ahora no me deja ni si quiera iniciar con modo de recuperacion. alguna sugerencia? o formateo todo?
<yamaci91> porque /home tiene sectores defectuosos o algo asi
<william12> holaa
<william12> holaaaa!!!
<gor> re
<gor> no puedo hacer nada con lo de la contra esta dificil
<gor> alguien me diria las que tienen por defecto em phhpmyadmin?
<william12> hola alguien ha tenido problemas con esta wirless RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<TTNK> gor: es que el pass de phpmyadmin es el pass de mysql por eso te pase la pagina en donde dice como resetear el pass de root, que fue lo que no pudiste hacer?
<william12> join #ubuntu-co
<william12> join #ubuntu-co
<gor> espera q te cuento
<gor> as the Unix user that the mysqld server runs as
<gor> que seria eso?
<TTNK> el usuario que se ocupa para correl el demonio mysqld
<gor> se supone que soy yo?
<gor> root?
<gor> como lo miro
<TTNK> gor: si mal no recuerdo a grandes razgos lo que se hace es parar el demonio de mysqld y luego arrancarlo per jalando un script que te dice ahi como hacerlo y en el justo es donde pones el nuevo pass de root
<gor> pero no puedo pararlo con /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<gor> ni con mysql -p stop
<tkw-one> como hago para que los programas instalados puedan ser corridos por cualquier usuario????
<TTNK> gor: intenta ver cual es el pid y dale un kill   ps aux|grep mysql   y luego fijate en el numero del pid y le das  sudo kill -9 <# pid>
<william12> hola alguien ha tenido problema con esta wirless
<william12> RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<gor> pfff
<gor> root      2529  0.0  1.7  40200 35556 pts/3    Ss+  03:30   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg -
<gor> -status-fd 50 --force-depends --force-remove-essential --remove libapache2-mod-a
<gor> q mala pinta
<gor> paketes rotos o q es esto?
<TTNK> gor: mataste ya mysql?
<gor> no veo el proceso
<gor> no me arranca mysql
<TTNK> gor: peus entonces eguro no esta corriendo
<gor> tonces ahora?
<gor> me da error de sockets
<TTNK> gor: mas especifico por favor, si tienes la salida de un error que es grande, ponla en pastebin.com y con eso podremos ayudar mejor
<gor> espera que voy a terminar de hacer lo que me dice el manual q me has pasado
<cryss> Hola, cree una carpeta desde usuario root y nesesito
<cryss> que otro usuario la pueda modificar como ago esto?
<cryss> ??
<TTNK> cryss: es necesario que esa carpeta pertenezca a root? o porque lo hiciste con root? una opcion es cambiar de dueño con chown y chmod para cambiar permisos es otra opcion
<cryss> no no tiene que pertenecer a root TTNK
<cryss> solo fue un error TTNK
<cryss> ya que es una VPS, y nada mas tengo acceso shell, y la carpeta la baje con SVN CO link
<cryss> y pues cometi el error de bajarla desde root
<TTNK> cryss: entonces con sudo cambiala de dueño y grupo  sudo chown <user>:<grupo> -R /path/a/la/carpeta
<cryss> y como se a que grupo pertenece el usuario?
<TTNK> dale un  ls -l ~/ a ver que te dice
<gor> pfff lo dejo para mañana gracias no obstnte
<cryss> -rw-rw-r--   1 rilhein rilhein     3091 Nov  2  2005 package.xml
<cryss> el grupo es rilhein?
<TTNK> si
<cryss> entonces pongo sudo rilhein:rilhein -R /patch ?
<TTNK> te falto chown despues de sudo  chown significa  change owner
<cryss> a
<cryss> muchsisimas gracias
<cryss> es usted muy amable
<TTNK> para servirte
<CAP4523> hola estoy buscando gente de san salvador de jujuy
<Aleiex> hola, alguna forma de manipular .docx con openoffice?
<thag> hola aleiex
<thag> yo tengo la version de openoffice 3 y si puedo abrir el docx sin problemas
<thag> tienes la ultima version de openoffice ?
<Aleiex> thag si me abre pero no se muestra = que con office
<Aleiex> sale movido y faltan cosas
<thag> es posible que sea por las fonts no crees ?
<Aleiex> mmmm
<thag> tiene fonts especificas el archivo que quieres abrir ?
<Aleiex> de cualquier forma como reviso la version de mi openoffice?
<Aleiex> y como instalo las fonts?
<Aleiex> no thag
<thag> cuando abres el open office te dice la version
<thag> yo tengo la 3.2
<thag> dime
<Aleiex> es que lo que pasa es que es una plantilla de tesis d emi uni
<Aleiex> tengo que hacerla a fuerzas en .docx
<thag> a una plantilla
<Aleiex> y lo que veo es que no me salen las imagenes d elas presentación
<Aleiex> y las fuentes están cambiadas
<thag> ese archivo tu lo trabajaste en otro equipo con windows... ?
<thag> pregunto para lo de las fuentes
<thag> y lo de las imagenes pues si tienen efecto es posible causa de que no te lo muestre bien
<thag> una opcion buena para trabajar con archivos docx es con crossover e instalas el office 2007
<Aleiex> supongo que tienen efectos
<thag> y los trabajas como si nada en ubuntu
<Aleiex> si thag
<Aleiex> logré instalar office 2007
<Aleiex> pero era una patada en los testicuños el mensaje de que tengo wque activar por telefono
<Aleiex> nunca pude quitarlo
<thag> jajajaja
<Aleiex> thag
<thag> si tendrias que consegir otro que no te pidiera esa activacion
<Aleiex> me han hablado mucho de ese crossover
<thag> dime
<Aleiex> pero no le encontré diferencias con wine
<thag> de hecho el motor es wine
<Aleiex> mmm
<Aleiex> ok
<thag> de hecho la ultima instalacion que hice fue directamente con wine ?...
<Aleiex> thag, otra cosa no sabes donde está la opción para que nos e me bloquee la pantalla cvuando pasa un arto sin usarla?
<thag> asi
<thag> en preferencia
<thag> gestor de energia
<Aleiex> peor en que pestaña
<Aleiex> xD
<thag> y otra es tambien en el protector de pantalla
<thag> y en preferencias
<thag> en salvapantallas
<thag> tengo que salir fue un placer platicar con alguien
<Aleiex> xD
<thag> y espero haber ayudado algo
<Aleiex> si
<thag> regreso en un rato
<Aleiex> gracias
<Aleiex> tendré que soportoar a office
<Aleiex> D=
<juankof_> buenas noches
<juankof_> alguien sabe por que cuando inicio gnome-session en una tty por tunel ssh me sale todo al revez????
<nanovany> ke onda camaradas!!
<nanovany> una pregunta,  a mi amigo se le borraron los paneles, tanto de arriba y abajo,  solo se ve el fondo de pantalla!!
<nanovany> me parece ke instalo el emerald.. yd epues se reincio y ya no se ve nada
<nanovany> ke peudo hacer:S.. o a ke se devera?
<dzup2> mv .conf .conf-bk y reinicie las X
<tkw-one> lean esto: http://pastebin.com/F7xdnh1k
<tkw-one> m4v: no tiene sentido del humor... sera que sos medio maquina.
<m4v> tkw-one: Respeta las pautas del canal por favor, ya las deberías saber.
<tkw-one> ok, man, siquiera lo leyo?
<m4v> lo leí, por ende el /remove
<hasee> alguien sabe cual es el comando de xrandr para cambiar automaticamente de pantalla?? (como el de la tecla funcion de los notebooks)
<hasee> alguien sabe cual es el comando de xrandr para cambiar automaticamente de pantalla?? (como el de la tecla funcion de los notebooks)
<hasee> alguien sabe cual es el comando de xrandr para cambiar automaticamente de pantalla?? (como el de la tecla funcion de los notebooks)
<hasee> necesito saber ese comando
<nanovany> ke onda camaradas!!
<nanovany> <nanovany> una pregunta,  a mi amigo se le borraron los paneles, tanto de arriba y abajo,  solo se ve el fondo de pantalla!!
<nanovany> <nanovany> me parece ke instalo el emerald.. yd epues se reincio y ya no se ve nada
<nanovany> <nanovany> ke peudo hacer:S.. o a ke se devera?
<thag> hola
<hasee_> alguien sabe cual es el comando de xrandr para cambiar automaticamente de pantalla?? (como el de la tecla funcion de los notebooks)
<thag> para lo de los paneles yo utilice esta opcion
<thag> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<thag> despues reinice el equipo y ya aparecieron los que vienen por default
<thag> lo ejecute desde alt - f2
<m4v>  /zzz
<hasee_> m4v???
<hasee_> alguien sabe algun canal de linux en español de charla general??
<nanovany> gracias thag
<nanovany> lo probaber
<nanovany> maana cuando traiga su lap
<nanovany> :
<nanovany> :p
<nanovany> otra pregunta jajaja, por que cuando abro youtube o alguna pagina para ver videos, mi internet se pone super lento en las buskedas de google, pero muy lento, o aveces no puedo inciar sesion, cuando estoi viendo videos
<nanovany> no puedo inciar sesion en emesene... por ke sera?
<thag> a mi lo que me pasaba es que notaba que se alentaba mucho el video en youtube
<thag> despues de hacer estas instalaciones
<thag> ya todo trabajo a la normalidad
<thag> sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thag>    35  sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<thag>    36  sudo apt-get -y install non-free-codecs && sudo apt-get -y install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<thag> nada mas omite lo del 35 y 36 ya que son mis renglones del history
<nanovany> jejejej ook ook
<nanovany> haber voi a checarlos
<nanovany> gracias thag
<thag> dnd
<hasee_> alguien sabe cual es el comando de xrandr para cambiar automaticamente de pantalla?? (como el de la tecla funcion de los notebooks)
<hasee_> alguien sabe cual es el comando de xrandr para cambiar automaticamente de pantalla?? (como el de la tecla funcion de los notebooks)
<lokvendra> alguien me puede dar una pista para configurar la conexion a la red
<lokvendra> esta muy lenta
<lokvendra> uso xubuntu 10.10
<fosco_> buenas
<alexneb> fosco_, naaas ^^
 * alexneb currando
<anikras> buenas
<anikras> alguien conoce algun canal que sea de java hispano-hablante ?
<fosco_> de habla hispana no
<anikras> quiero  empezar a utilizar swing pero no se muy bien por donde empezar
<anikras> si quiero crear un programa principal que dentro hayan menus
<anikras> lo que se crea al inicio  es un JFrame ?
<chr5> buenos días compañeros,
<chr5> alguien que use la última versión de bluefish?
<chr5> 2.0.1, no encuentro donde definir el path de proyectos de bluefish
<chr5> alguna idea?
<cousteau> anikras, chr5: para programas específicos quizá sería mejor preguntar en el canal del programa en concreto
<chr5> hola cousteau
<chr5> como puedo averiguar si existe un canal bluefish ?
<chr5> he intentado añadirme a #bluefish, pero no existe
<cousteau> algunos clientes IRC tienen un buscador de canales
<chr5> en este servidor, claro
<cousteau> hay una opción "lista de canales" en XChat
<cousteau> pero no parece haber ninguno de bluefish
<chr5> yo estoy usando xchat
<cousteau> a lo mejor en el servidor de gnome
<calex28> buenos dias
<calex28> Al iniciar sesion se cambian los iconos, como si perdiera la configuracion del escritorio
<cousteau> calex28, y si abres Sistema > Preferencias > Apariencia, se vuelven a cambiar automáticamente?
<calex28> si, tambien instale un tema nuevo, reinicie y tambien cambiaron
<chr5> gracias cousteau, lo intentaré más tarde en el server de gnome ;)
<calex28> cousteau, mejor dicho si hago lo que dices no toman los cambios los iconos del escritorio, pero los de los menu si
<cousteau> calex28, a mí a veces se me cambiaba el tema de repente, pero cuando abría Apariencia se reestablecía automáticamente sin tocar nada
<calex28> que extraño, tengo todo el sistema actualizado a dia de hoy
<calex28> cuando enciendo la maquina por primera vez aparecen los iconos que tengo por defecto pero cuando termina de cargar se cambian
<fosco_> calex28, entonces lo ves bien o no?
<calex28> fosco_, no, se cambian y no usa los iconos que yo le asigno
<fosco_> has hecho alguna cosa extraña? instalr temas de iconos desde el terminal, cambiar propiedades de pantalla con sudo, usar un escritorio diferente a gnome...
<calex28> nada de eso
<fosco_> pues es muy raro
<fosco_> ve a sistema - preferencias - apariencia
<calex28> si
<fosco_> en tema elige uno cualquiera, comprueba q cambian los iconos
<calex28> cuando hago eso solo cambian los del menu, los del escritorio no
<fosco_> curioso
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta nautilus -q
<fosco_> a ver si así se actualizan
<calex28>  ahi sii
<fosco_> parece q por algun motivo no se te está refresacando bien el escritorio
<calex28> esta raro verdad
<calex28> tengo nvidia, tendra algo que ver
<calex28> aunque eso me viene pasando hace algunos dias
<fosco_> a saber
<calex28> me tocara revisar bien los log a ver si detecto algo
<calex28> gracias
<fosco_> suerte
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> como puedo saber que proceso esta usando X puerto'
<guampa> netstat -ltunp lista todos los puertos de escucha tcp y udp con los programas que estan escuchando
<guampa> pero para saber un puerto especifico habia otro que ahora no me acuerdo
<bl4ckc00k1e> guampa, fuser -uvn tcp
<guampa> ah buenisimo :)
<bl4ckc00k1e> guampa,  gracias  igual xD
<guampa> jajaja no x nada
<bl4ckc00k1e> me di un susto pensando que tenia un troyan... pero no, es el xplico :D
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> quería preguntar si existe algún programa para grabar directamente desde la tarjeta de sonido, es decir que si yo me pongo los cascos grabe lo que estoy escuchando en los cascos. Conozco audacity pero no me funciona para hacer eso
<Jakeukalane> entonces lo pregunto de otra forma
<Jakeukalane> como se puede hacer para grabar desde gnome-sound-recorder y que sólo grabe el sonido no el exterior
<Jakeukalane> ??   es decir, que no grabe el ruido sino sólo lo que se escucha?
<Jakeukalane> Ok, lo encontré pero no es nada obvio
<Jakeukalane> en las preferencias de sonido hay que seleccionar analog stereo outpout
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<recorcholisss> Hola. Acabo de descargarme y ejecutar Tor. Me ha aparecido un navegador llamado "Namoroka", pero no lo encuentro en el panel ni escribiendo namoroka en el terminal x), cómo puedo abrirlo de nuevo?
<fosco__> namoroka era el nombre de firefox 3.6 antes de ser estable
<fosco__> quizá en los menus lo tienes como firefox o firefox 3.6
<recorcholisss> mm
<recorcholisss> mm no, no está, pero bueno es saber qué es, gracias :))
<fosco_> depende de como instalases el tor ese estará en una localizacion no estandar, busca en /opt o /usr/local
<recorcholisss> mm no está, pero
<recorcholisss> por error ejecuté un script, le puedes hechar un vistazo, porfa? :S
<recorcholisss> http://pastebin.com/D7HT8DLA
<fosco_> que quieres saber?
<recorcholisss> si es malicioso
<fosco_> imposible saber
<fosco_> habría que dedicarle rato
<granjero> hola tengo un ubuntu server y no logro que me mantenga la umask que le doy
<granjero> pongo como root umask 0007
<granjero> y sin embargo me escribe como si fuera 0022
<granjero> y si reinicio la umask vuelve a 0022
<granjero> alguna idea>
<granjero> ?
<recorcholisss> fosco_: a penas tiene líneas... por lo que pude entender yo no lo es..
<fosco_> hombre, son 89 lineas...
<fosco_> a primera vista parece correcto, pero para estar seguro habría que analizarlo con calma
<recorcholisss> okok
<recorcholisss> :)
<F0sterO4> si tengo dos NIC?s y quiero tener un default gateway que sea el nick del publico, como agrego otra route para la otra nic?
<recorcholisss> Okas.
<recorcholisss> Para añadir repositorios edito /etc/apt/sources.list okkk, pero dónde añado los gpg??
<george2002> recorcholisss: has todo eso por terminal
<recorcholisss> sep, ya está xdd
<recorcholisss> ty
<recorcholisss> Mierda
<m4v> !lengua recorcholisss
<kubot> recorcholisss: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<recorcholisss> He instalado Tor desde los repos de la web, he activado foxyproxy standard para todas las direcciones con un nuevo perfil proxy y ahora, al iniciar Firefox me inicia "Namoroka" qué puedo hacer?? :(
<recorcholisss> Digo, en vez de iniciarse Firefox, inicia Namoroka, con lo cual, ni tengo Firefox, ni puedo jugar docenas de add-ons ....
<fosco_> namoroka es firefox
<fosco_> tampoco pasa nada malo
<fosco_> solo que en lugar de ser 3.6 es 3.6 beta o algo asi
<recorcholisss> pero pero
<recorcholisss> No me aparecen los add-ons en la barra de abajo !
<recorcholisss> Y yo necesito firefox :(
<recorcholisss> qué puedo hacer porfaa =(
<recorcholisss> Voy a buscar canales en Xchat y me aparece una ventanita: This command could not be completed because it has been used recently, and is rate-limited.     qué significa? :S
<cmaiz82> algun antivirus recomendado para maverick?
<cmaiz82> :) gracias!
<recorcholisss> clamtk && clamav xD
<recorcholisss> cmaiz82,
<cmaiz82> cual de los dos recorcholisss ?
<george2002> clamav
<recorcholisss> Al instalar Clamtk o clamav te instalas el otro..
<recorcholisss> ClamTK es la GUI de clamav..
<recorcholisss> sudo apt-get install clamtk
<recorcholisss> xdd
<Lancro> pero instalais antivirus en maverick?
<cmaiz82> en el centro de sofware me salen los dos por separado
<cmaiz82> es mala idea Lancro ?
<recorcholisss> cmaiz82: instala clamtk, pero te lo enlaza
<Lancro> no se, yo no tengo ninguno instalado, no veo muchas amenazas de virus para ubuntu
<cmaiz82> mAV is an anti-virus manager for the KDE desktop
<cmaiz82> klamAV
<cmaiz82> sirve para gnome tambien?
<george2002> cmaiz82: para que queres el anti?
<george2002> no me respondas q para virus
<cmaiz82> si, es para lo que sirve
<cmaiz82> se que no hay muchos virus, pero la seguridad me importa
<villo> no encuentro la papelera
<villo> me pueden desir como la en cuentro
<george2002> villo: click secundario en el panel
<george2002> cmaiz82: pero linux es todo abierto
<george2002> el codigo
<cmaiz82> si, lo sé
<cmaiz82> y si te instalas todo de los repositorios no creo que haya mucho problema
<cmaiz82> pero si te lo bajas de otro sitio...nunca se sabe
<villo> ok grasi
<cmaiz82> yo soy de los que creen que tener mas o menos "seguro" el pc es mas una obligación que una opción
<george2002> bueno mi pc esta mas que seguro, lo tengo al ladito de mi cama
<george2002> XD
<cmaiz82> jaja
<cmaiz82> buena respuesta george2002
<cmaiz82> george2002> una pregunta, usas evolution o thunderbird?
<Sapote> hola gente
<george2002> evolution
<george2002> Sapote: hi
<george2002> a ratos lo uso, pero mas opera
<cmaiz82> vale gracias
<Smog> Hola
<Smog> Necesito ayuda para instalar el sistema inalambrico de conexion a internet
<Smog> Por favor
<Smog> Soy nuevo en esto de linux
<george2002> Smog: de datos de tu targe y otras cosas mas
<Smog> Hola George2002
<Smog> la tarjeta de internet es integrada en la placa madre
<Smog> el "chisme" con el que me conecto es USB
<Smog> Sweex LW053
<Smog> ahora mismo estoy conectado mediante cable
 * george2002 ya se iso olas
<Smog> He estado buscando por Internet como hacerlo, y lo que he encontrado... la verdad no entiendo nada
<Sapote> Smog: puedes pasarme el link ?
<Sapote> Smog: si haces sudo lsusb te aparece en la lista la placa?
<Smog> Un momento
<Smog> Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501/RT2573 Wireless
<Smog> Creo que es esto lo que me pides
<Sapote> Smog: podria pasarme el link a la pagina en donde no entiende nada?
<Smog> Un momento por favor, que la estoy buscando
<Smog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&page=20
<Smog> Es esta
<Sapote> estaba mirando otro pagina en la cual acceden a traves de los binarios
<Smog> Pense que era conectar el USB y el sistema buscaria la informacion necesaria
<Sapote> si me sigue desde la consola le indico lo que dice ahi
<Sapote> abra una consola y tipee lo siguiente
<Sapote> mkdir driver_wireless
<Sapote> cd driver_wireless
<Sapote> wget http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<Sapote> tar -xvzf rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<Smog> ¿De que manera? ¿Todo seguido? ¿O con lineas tal cual usted lo ha escrito?
<Sapote> empezamos mal...
<Sapote> Smog: linea a linea, de todas formas estoy viendo que el archivo no esta en esa url que le indique
<Smog> Bien. He escrito la primera linea y he pulsado Enter. No ha pasado nada.
<Sapote> cd driver_wireless
<Sapote> luego tipee pwd
<Sapote> eso le dara la ruta en el directorio que se encuentra
<Smog> cd driver_wireless la he escrito y tras pulsar Enter me dice que no existe el fichero
<Smog> o el directorio
<Sapote> Smog: segun las instrucciones usted debe bajar un paquete, desempacarlo, compilarlo, agregarlo a la lista de modulos y configurar la red
<Sapote> Smog: me da la impresion que necesitara un tiempo de contacto mayor con el sistema operativo para lograr hacer todos esos pasos
<Smog> Entonces si que empezamos mal de verdad
<Sapote> Smog: tipee pwd
<Smog> hecho
<Sapote> eso le dara el path en donde se encuentra en este momento
<Sapote> puede pegar el path aqui?
<Smog> /home/smog
<Sapote> mkdir driver_wireless
<Sapote> eso creara la carpeta driver_wireless
<Sapote> si hace ls dri*
<Sapote> le mostrara la carpeta creada
<Smog> tecleado " mkdir driver_wireless"
<Smog> Parece que la ha creado
<Sapote> ls dri*
<Smog> Si. Lo he hecho
<Smog> y me da
<Smog> driver:
<Smog> driver_wireless:
<Sapote> en su caso la placa es interna no?
<Smog> si
<Smog> Un momento
<Smog> La conexion de internet por medio de cable viene integrada en la placa madre
<Sapote> porque estaba leyendo el consejo de otro usuario el cual hablaba de ese chip y que al colocarlo en el usb delantero funcionaba, pero en los traseros no
<Smog> La conexion inalambrica es un "lapiz" USB de la marca Sweex LW053
<Sapote> pero claro, la suya es integrada
<Smog> Un momento
<Sapote> me reclaman, vengo al rato
<Smog> De acuerdo
<Smog> He desconectado el USB de las ranuras traseras, y lo he conectado en una de las delanteras. Aqui no ha ocurrido nada
<seyacat> HOLA ubuntues
<Smog> Un saludo a todos, y gracias Sapote por tu ayuda aunque no hayamos terminado. Otro dia lo intentaré.
<omar> hola a todos!!!
<omar> Espero que los del hemisferio sur estén pasando una linda temporada estival
<omar> para los otros.... bueno.... esperar un para de meses
<omar> par*
<simon__> oigan,¿conocen algun comando para comprobar el md5 checksum de los archivos?(o en su defecto algun programa)
<Sapote> simon__: md5sum archivo
<simon__> grax :D
<omar> Consulta: alguien me puede ayudar con mi Sony vaio, tengo sonido de los parlantes y los auriculares, pero no funciona el micrófono
<omar> lo único que he logrado es descargar el driver de audio para el vaio de su página oficial, pero ni idea qué se podría hacer con él
<Sapote> omar: algunas maquinas con chips ich suelen andar con problemas con alsa
<Sapote> que eso suele corregirse bajando el ultimo source y compilandolo
<omar> chuata, y cómo se hace eso
<omar> existe algún tutorial?
<Sapote> primero debes saber que hardware tienes
<p47> Existe alguna forma de guardar un modo grafico de trabajo en ubuntu ?
<p47> Que paso Sapote tenia mucho que no te veia por estos rumbos ! como estamos ?
<Sapote> sudo lspci
<Sapote> p47: que es un modo grafico de trabajo? el escritorio?
<Sapote> me perdi de camino a casa
<Sapote> xD
<Sapote> en realidad se me termino el money y tuve que empezar a trabajar un poco
<Sapote> nada serio, solo 18hs x dia
<p47> Sapote, si, es decir cuando cambie de escritorio por ejemplo al 2 ya quiero que esten ciertas carpetas abiertas y en alguna parte de la pantalla, ago asi como cuando diseñas en photoshop o programas graficos, puedes guardar tu estilo de trabajo
<p47> Sapote, jaja
<p47> Sapote,  y no estar abriendo todo lo que requiero cada vez que tenga que trabajar
<Sapote> p47: no que yo conozca, pero se podria automatizar con un script
<Sapote> el tema es como indicar que sea en el escritorio 2
<p47> no importa que sea el no o al 13 o o 1 99999
<Sapote> usualmente cuando lanza un programa suele abrir en el ultimo archivo editado
<p47> tambien se automatizaria en donde queden las pantallas o ventanas ?
<omar> Sapote, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555486/
<p47> Com lo harias ? algun ejemplo ? por ejemplo el home
<Sapote> lo de guardar la posicion de una ventana eso suele ser una opcion del programa
<Sapote> desconozco si se le pueden pasar como parametros el tamaño y posicion
<p47> mmm
<Sapote> pero un multilanzador puede hacerlo desde aplicaciones al inicio
<Sapote> Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Sapote> ICH 7
<omar> Sapote, qué es eso de ICH 7  ??
<Sapote> es el chip de sonido
<omar> tengo sonido, no funciona el micrófono
<Sapote> omar: al parecer tiene que hacer unos cambios
<Sapote> omar: tiene que ir a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Sapote> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Sapote> en ese archivo buscar la linea que diga options snd-hda-intel ....
<Sapote> si la linea no esta o si esta debe quedar de la siguiente forma
<Sapote> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<omar> se abrio gedit, pero no hay nada en el archivo
<Sapote> entonces agregue esa linea
<Sapote> luego guardelo
<Sapote> luego revise que el archivo exista y tenga el contenido apropiado
<Sapote> cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Sapote> si le da error de permisos, utilice sudo delante
<omar> utilicé último comando y no dio error
<omar> ahora qué hago, pruebo si funciona o reinicio?
<omar> Sapote, Reinicio?
<Sapote> es una opcion
<Sapote> la mas simple, sino deberia remover los modulos, cargar los modulos nuevamente, reiniciar alsa
<omar> ok, reiniciaré
<omar> one moment
<george2002> omar, donde estas? te paso alguillo?
<esmirlin> chicos cuando intento actualizar me aparece el siguiente error y no se instala los componentes de docky... alguna idea?
<esmirlin> El paquete de sistema está roto
<esmirlin> Compruebe si está usando repositorios de terceros. En tal caso, desactívelos, ya que son una fuente habitual de problemas.
<esmirlin> Posteriormente, ejecute el siguiente comando en un terminal: apt-get install -f
<milko> hola gente!
<milko> tengo problemas con un ubuntu server, lo instale y ahora no puedo montar la unidad de cd-rom
<esmirlin> chicos cuando intento actualizar me aparece el siguiente error y no se instala los componentes de docky... alguna idea?
<esmirlin> El paquete de sistema está roto
<esmirlin> Posteriormente, ejecute el siguiente comando en un terminal: apt-get install -f
<esmirlin> chicos cuando intento actualizar me aparece el siguiente error y no se instala los componentes de docky... alguna idea?
<george2002> esmirlin: entra en el gestor de paquetes y ve a donde dice reparar paquetes rotos
<xangua> esmirlin: y ya haz hecho lo que dice el mensaje¿¿...
<esmirlin> estoy en eello
<esmirlin> xangua, me sigue saliendo lo mismo
<esmirlin> creo que es porque instalé el tema de faenza icon
<esmirlin> que lo instalé con sudo
<esmirlin> desde el ppa
<esmirlin> pero estoy intentando eliminarlo para poder actualizar y ahora me dice esto:
<esmirlin> xangua, Tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get -f install' para corregirlo:
<esmirlin> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<esmirlin>  dockmanager-daemon : Depende: dockmanager (= 0.1.0~bzr83-0ubuntu1~10.10~dockers
<xangua> pues quita el ppa de doky y ya
<xangua> docky también tiene un ppa de a versión estable, si es que la versión de desarrolo te causa problemas
<milko> como puede aparecer el lector de cdrom en dev?
<granjero> para agregar un script al cron tengo que agregar una linea indicando en que momento quiero que se ejecute el script a /etc/crontab ????
<NooBoontoo> hola
<NooBoontoo> Acabo de borrar e instalar todo lo referente a mi GPU nvidia
<NooBoontoo> ahora no puedo entrar a Ubuntu
<NooBoontoo> solo en "SESION A PRUEBA DE FALLAS". Pero no puedo configurar nada en nvidia-settings
<NooBoontoo> ni aun entrando como root me deja configurar
<NooBoontoo> Un mensaje me dice que no estoy usando el driver de nvidia, pero, ¿como saber que driver esta en uso?
<milko> porque mi lectora pareciera estar en /dev/sr0??
<milko> no puedo montarla, alguien tiene una idea?
<flypp> NooBoontoo, prueba mirando en el log del Xorg cuál se carga: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i load
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas milko?
<Joan> ¿Sabéis como se llama el paquete de los temas por defecto del Ubuntu?
<NooBoontoo> flypp: bash: /cat/var/log/Xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<milko> ubuntu server 10
<milko> mimecar, ^
<flypp> NooBoontoo, no has puesto lo que te he dicho
<mimecar> tendrás que montarla por consola al ser un servidor
<NooBoontoo> flypp: intente sin la diagonal al principio y igual me dio el mismo resultado
<mimecar> NooBoontoo: ahora pon un espacio después del cat
<flypp> NooBoontoo, usa el auto-comopletado. Escribe primero: cat /var/log/X
<flypp> luego pulsa tabulador para que veas qué archivos empiezan por "X"
<NooBoontoo> bash: /cat: No such file or directory
<mimecar> ...
<milko> mimecar, sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom , correcto?
<NooBoontoo> Ni siquiera esta en my sistema
<mimecar> NooBoontoo: /cat no existe
<NooBoontoo> flypp: hay alguna forma de llegar ahi por medio de las ventanas?
<milko> porque me dice:   umount: /dev/sr0: dispositivo desconocido
<flypp> NooBoontoo, sí claro
<flypp> navegando con nautilus por ejemplo
<NooBoontoo> bash: cat/var/log/Xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<mimecar> milko: que error da al montarlo con mount
<mimecar>  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NooBoontoo> es que no esta cat, ni aun activando los escondidos
<flypp> NooBoontoo, pero es que no estás poniendo lo que te puse yo
<NooBoontoo> root@Djiin:~# cat/var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i load
<NooBoontoo> eso fue lo que escribi
<flypp> cat es un comando, y como parámetro se le pasa la ruta del log: cat <archivo>
<milko> mimecar, ese de  umount: /dev/sr0: dispositivo desconocido
<mimecar> NooBoontoo: lee lo que te ha puesto flypp
<flypp> con un espacio entre el comando y el parámetro
<mimecar> milko: se monta con mount , no con umount
<milko> mimecar, lo se, esa es la salida que produce el siguiente comando:
<milko> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<mimecar> eso si
<mimecar> si te da error, no es sr0
<mimecar> ¿existe /media/cdrom ?
<milko> si, existe
<\\\Rick__Rick> hey buenos dias alguien seria tan amable y me explikarian como finciona los protocolos ftps ssh y https
<mimecar> \\\Rick__Rick: igual que el protocolo normal pero usando una conexión segura
<\\\Rick__Rick> y q tiene de diferente
<\\\Rick__Rick> la conexxion segura
<\\\Rick__Rick> ?
<mimecar> si
<NooBoontoo> flypp: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/chkzwujF
<mimecar> si la conexión es segura no pueden ver tus datos
<flypp> NooBoontoo, #
<flypp> [    46.733] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<flypp> más claro agua
<\\\Rick__Rick> hahaha entonces la diferencia es que vijan cifrados?
<mimecar> si
<\\\Rick__Rick> ok gracias =)
<NooBoontoo> flypp: ¿Que significa eso?
<flypp> pues que se ha cargado el módulo nvidia
<flypp> vamos, que está usando el driver nvidia
<NooBoontoo> Pero eso no deberia de ser problema
<flypp> o no mimecar ?
<mimecar> no se seguido la conversación
<mimecar> no he
<NooBoontoo> Tengo una tarjeta nvidia y se supone que debo de usar un controlador nvidia.. ¿cierto?
<mimecar> NooBoontoo: no es obligatorio
<NooBoontoo> flypp: ni siquiera puedo carga Blender    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WF7yXFX6
<flypp> NooBoontoo, depende de qué tarjeta tengas. Si tienes una muy antigua o muy-muy nueva, es posible que los controladores de los repositorios no sirvan. Para las muy antiguas deberás descargarte el instalador *.sh de la página oficial de nvidia
<NooBoontoo> ¿Hay alguna forma de solucionar esto?
<flypp> NooBoontoo, qué pasos has seguido para instalar los controladores de nvidia y qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<NooBoontoo> bueno, tengo el .run
<NooBoontoo> tengo una QUADROFX 580
<NooBoontoo> instale el .run y me dijo que habia problemas para instalar, pero me dio la oportunidad de seguir el proceso, lo hice, funciono unos dias hasta que tube este problema, desinstale TODO lo referente a nvidia y lo volvi a instalkar
<flypp> versión de ubuntu?
<NooBoontoo> 10.10
<flypp> voy a ver...
<NooBoontoo> no quiero vlver a instyalar el .run, porque creo que eso fue lo que origino el problema
<mimecar> ¿no has instalado el driver de drivers privativos?
<NooBoontoo> en este momento solo instale los de synaptic
<mimecar> entonces no has instalado un .run
<NooBoontoo> aun no
<NooBoontoo> ya que creo que ahi esta el problema
<NooBoontoo> esto es lo que recibia en la terminal antes de borrar todo
<mimecar> es mejor que uses los que tiene ubuntu
<NooBoontoo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WXi1pTVr
<flypp> NooBoontoo, 32 o 64 bits?
<NooBoontoo> 64 bits
<NooBoontoo> flypp: checa el enlace de arriba, es lo que recibia antes de todo esto, hace unos minutos
<mimecar> por que no usas blender de los repositorios?
<flypp> NooBoontoo, http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.29-driver-es.html
<NooBoontoo> flypp: intento bajarlo, pero me aparecio una pagina con codigo, como se supone que voy a instalar eso?
<mimecar> ese archivo hay que descargarlo, NO abrirlo
<flypp> NooBoontoo, para poder instalar los controladores de nvidia, deberás detener el entorno gráfico. Descarga el driver en "Descargas". Luego accede a una terminal de texto (por ejemplo Ctrl+Alt+F2). Detén el entorno gráfico (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    o   sudo service gdm stop). Vete al directorio donde has descargado el driver (cd ~/Descargas), y ejecuta el instalador (sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.29.run). Luego vuelve a arranc
<NooBoontoo> presione el boton descargar ahora
<flypp> NooBoontoo, en vez de darle al botón "Aceptar y descargar", pulsa con el botón derecho y selecciona "guardar enlace como ..."
<TrueNhero> buenaas, en que carpeta estan los archivos de configuracion de pidgin?
<mimecar> TrueNhero: ~/.purple
<TrueNhero> graciasm hay manera de ponerle el icono de facebook a las cuentas del mismo
<george2002> TrueNhero: como asi?
<TrueNhero> es que la cuenta de facebook tiene el mismo icono que la de gmail XMPP
<george2002> pha ok,
<NooBoontoo> ok, e aqui el problema
<NooBoontoo> no puedo entrar a mis documentos, porque el sistema esta en ingles, y no reconoce los de español,
<mimecar> ponlo en español
<mimecar> en la pantalla de login lo puedes hacer
<NooBoontoo> no puedo cambiar mi sistema al español porque ni aun reinstalando lo paquetes de lenguaje me deja cambiar el idioma
<NooBoontoo> mimecar, me puedes decir como?
<mimecar> si has instalado ubuntu no tienes que poner nada
<mimecar> cuando pones el usuario mira las opciones de la pantalla
<NooBoontoo> el sistema sigue igual, en ingles
<NooBoontoo> mimecar: aun asi, sigue igual
<mimecar> algo no haces bien
<NooBoontoo> creo que es un GRAN bug
<mimecar> cualquier CD se pone en castellano si lo seleccionas
<mimecar> y el sistema aparece en castellano
<mimecar> ¿seleccionas el idioma en la pantalla de login después de poner SOLO el usuario?
<NooBoontoo> e intentado cambiarlo tambien en el system-administration-languaje support y nada, sigue igual
<mimecar> claro, no se cambia ahí
<NooBoontoo> mimecar, claro ne login y donde sea, pero sigue igual
<mimecar> es después de seleccionar tu usuario y antes del password
<mimecar> si no sigues el orden no se cambia
<NooBoontoo> mimecar, lo se, ya lo e hecho y nada
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<mimecar> lo he hecho muchas veces y funciona
<victor> chicos sabéis alguna forma de hacer una iso de mi sistema que copie los temas, app y demás  instalable para otros equipos¿? no encuentro nada en google :S
<mimecar> clona el disco duro victor
<victor> mimecar, el problema de clonezilla es que tengo montada /home en un disco duro de 200 GB y tmb lo copia, con todo el home...
<NooBoontoo> mimecar, lo que me interesa en este momento es instalar el driver de Nvidia, como no me deja entrar (10.10) necesito entrar en A prueba de fallas" y al salir del modo grafico, en root, las carpetas y demas estan en español, al querer accesar a ellas me dice que no existen, al querer accesar a ellas en ingles, me dicen que no existe
<victor> y entonces no tengo espacio para guardar la imagen
<NooBoontoo> ¿que le pasa a este sistema?
<mimecar> entra en el modo de recuperación, quita el driver y reinicia
<mimecar> no tienes que hacer nada más
<NooBoontoo> todop esta fallando
<NooBoontoo> ¿que quite el driver de Nvidia?
<NooBoontoo> eso me imposibilitaria entrar a Ubuntu....
<mimecar> si no es para eso, para que quieres entrar en el modo de recuperación?
<NooBoontoo> ¿no?
<NooBoontoo> porque es la unica forma que me deja entrar
<mimecar> que error da al entrar de forma normal
<NooBoontoo> si no, me manda a una consola, le doy login, startx y ahi me aparece un mensaje sobre nvidia
<NooBoontoo> y es por eso que entro en modo seguro
<mimecar> no quieres quitar el driver de nvidia pero te falla el driver de nvidia..
<NooBoontoo> ¿quieres que quite el driver de Nvidia?
<mimecar> dime que opciones tienes
<NooBoontoo> baje el que me dijo flypp
<NooBoontoo> yo no soy el experto, por eso acudi aqui
<mimecar> juntar el driver de ubuntu y el de nvidia no se si dará bien resultado
<victor> alguien puede ayudarme?
<NooBoontoo> ¿que me sugieres?
<mimecar> un live cd a mano para cuando no funcione el sistema
<NooBoontoo> Y desde ahi instalar el driver?
<mimecar> mi ordenador no tiene nvidia, me va bien con el driver libre
<NooBoontoo> Pues en el mio todo funcionaba bien, hasta que baje el driver de Nvidia, y me dicen que lo vuelva a instalar....
<mimecar> para que lo hicistes?
<NooBoontoo> no recuerdo, creo que un programa 3d me lo pedia
<NooBoontoo> modelo con BLENDER
<NooBoontoo> un renderizador o algo asi
<mimecar> blender funciona aunque no tengas el driver puesto
<mimecar> y está en los repositorios, no se instala a mano
<NooBoontoo> ya lo se, eso es lo que tengo
<mimecar> ahora solo te queda probar a instalar el driver
<mimecar> y esperar que funcione
<NooBoontoo> ese es el problema
<NooBoontoo> no lo puedo instalar por que estoy en modo seguro
<mimecar> para a una consola e instalalo dede ahí
<mimecar> ¿has leido las instrucciones para instalar o lo estas haciendo directamente?
<NooBoontoo> ahi va de nuevo todo otra vez... las instrucciones dicen: sal del modo grafico..LISTO. instala el .run...NO SE PUEDE porque no puedo accesar a las carpetas porque segun Ubuntu, no existen
<mimecar> ¿como has salido del modo gráfico?
<Snapux> hola alguien conoce algun software para gimnasios en linux?
<NooBoontoo> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<NooBoontoo> mimecar: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mimecar> ok
<EGCdigital> ayer un usuario no recuerdo quien pero preguntaba sobre unos widgets en una captura
<EGCdigital> ahora ya se que es... en realidad no eran un plasmoide en gnome
<EGCdigital> es el tema Ambiance para KDE
<EGCdigital> se ve exactamente a gnome pero es KDE :)
<EGCdigital> aqui una prueba de lo que digo: http://th05.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/010/6/a/ambiance_plasma_theme_by_scnd101-d36a5uv.png
<NooBoontoo> me rindo....
<NooBoontoo> Linux da mas problemas que Windows
<xangua> todo lo contrario ;)
<Lancro> lo unico que linux supone que sabes lo que haces
<mimecar> NooBoontoo: las carpetas tienen el mismo nombre independientemente del idioma
<NooBoontoo> Pues creeme, estoy batallando como nunca con Linux en este momento
<george2002> NooBoontoo: ?
<mimecar> ¿el error ha aparecido al instalar solo los drivers de nvidia que están en ubuntu?
<NooBoontoo> mimecar.. Pues por alguna razon no puedo accesar a ellas
<NooBoontoo> no tengo mas drivers que instalar
<mimecar> escribe el error
<mimecar> estabas descargando un .run, y eso no es el driver de ubuntu
<xangua> para la próxima pueba instalar de los repositorios NooBoontoo ;)
<NooBoontoo> flypp me lo sugirio
<xangua> no descargar cosas extrañas
<NooBoontoo> Bueno, era lo mas nuevo
<mimecar> ¿con el driver privativo de ubuntu ha dado el problema?
<mimecar> NooBoontoo: más nuevo también equivale a menos estable
<NooBoontoo> no
<NooBoontoo> comprendo
<NooBoontoo> gracias por todo
<NooBoontoo> adios
<mimecar> como quieras
<NooBoontoo> estoy en un lugar publico, no es por otra cosa
<NooBoontoo> nos vemos edspues
<NooBoontoo> ciao
<torpedo> hola
<torpedo> ¿alguien me lee?
<Smog> Hola
<Smog> Hola torpedo
<torpedo> hola smog
<Smog> No estoy demasiado enterado de como funciona esto ya que soy nuevo aqui y en linux. Necesitaria un poco de vuestra ayuda y paciencia
<Smog> Me he bajado el google earth como un archivo .bin
<Smog> Estoy siguiendo las instrucciones que he encontrado en internet sobre instalacion de estos archivos
<Smog> y no soy capaz de instalar el dichoso archivo
<Smog> ¿alguien puede echarme una mano? Lo de la "Consola" se me pone muy cuesta arriba y no me obedece
<Tarrasquero> Smog: no tires la toalla :)
<Tarrasquero> no es pa tanto
<Tarrasquero> ya veras como te acostumbras :)
<Smog> Si acabo de empezar... ¿Como voy a tirar la toalla?
<torpedo> ¿cual es la orden para crear un canal propio?
<Tarrasquero> lo 1º intenta por todos los medios instalar el menor nº de aplis descargando
<Smog> Estoy siguiendo las instrucciones y me quedo atascado en algo tan relativamente sencillo como cambiar de carpeta o directorio en la consola
<Smog> se que hay que poner cd y el sition donde quieres ir. Pero esto no me obedece
<Tarrasquero> Smog: para eso cd /directorio
<Tarrasquero> ls /directorio para ver contenido
<Smog> Creo que eso ya lo estoy haciendo Tarrasquero, pero si el simbolo /
<xangua> Smog: clic derecho> popiedades> permisos> marca Ejecucción ; te sales y le das doble clic al .bin
<Tarrasquero> con simbolo
<torpedo> ¿cual es la orden para crear un canal propio?
<Tarrasquero> !ot torpedo:
<kubot> Tarrasquero: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Tarrasquero> !ot torpedo
<kubot> torpedo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<torpedo> !ot #prueba
<Smog> gracias xangua, pero me dice que no es un archivo reconocido al hacer lo que me indicas
<Smog> y con lo del simbolo / tampoco me obedece
<Smog> ¿que estoy haciendo mal?
<Tarrasquero> Smog: es una buena idea que te pases por la documentacion de ubuntu
<torpedo> pues no, eso no es
<Smog> Eso es lo que he hecho Tarrasquero. Y no me funciona
<Tarrasquero> Smog: ls /home
<Tarrasquero> coloca eso
<Smog> en el terminal me aparece:  smog@smog-KT600-7328:(simbolo de la ñ) $
<mimecar> si pones ls /directorio estas diciendo que 'directorio' cuelga de /, la mayoría de las veces eso no se da
<xangua> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/installing-google-earth-5-2-in-ubuntu/
<Tarrasquero> Smog: la base de ls /directorio es que el directorio deve existir si no pues no hace nada :)
<Smog> si pongo ls sin mas me da los archivos y carpetas que tengo en el directorio en el que arranca la terminal.
<Tarrasquero> al igual que cd,dd,rm,mv,cp...etc
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> normalmente la del usuario logeado
<mimecar> Smog: has usado alguna vez msdos?
<Smog> Hace muchos años
<Smog> pero muchos muchos
<mimecar> ls = dir
<mimecar> cp = copy ...
<Smog> se que para cambiar de directorio se escribe cd y el directorio donde quieres ir
<Smog> eso lo he hecho
<mimecar> http://belinuxmyfriend.blogspot.com/2008/09/comandos-ms-dos-y-linux-equivalencias.html
<seyacat> cd.. no funciona en linux, pero si en dos
<mimecar> eso te puede servir para saber como funcionan los comandos
<seyacat> JAJA
<Smog> ¿Y como entro en el directorio "Descargas" desde el terminal y para linux?
<mimecar> cd Descargas
<mimecar> cuando abres una consola, se abre en /home/tutusuario
<Smog> cd descargas ya lo he puesto y me dice que no existe el fichero
<mimecar>  se difrencian las mayusculas
<seyacat> cd ~ = cd /home/usuario
<Smog> Y la carpeta descargas si existe por que la estoy viendo
<mimecar> tu tienes Descargas , no descargas
<xangua> Smog: cd Descargas
<xangua> con mayúscula, como está escrito
<Smog> Bien
<mimecar> si pones parte de un comando o el nombre de un archivo, pulsando tabulador se autocompleta
<Smog> pues era un tema de mayusculas
<Smog> muchas gracias
<Smog> voy a seguir el tutorial a ver hasta donde llego
<Smog> ya veo que aqui las mayusculas y las minusculas no son lo mismo
<Smog> gracias
<mimecar> mientras no uses sudo en la consola
<mimecar> es imposible romper el sistema
<seyacat> solo se daña ubuntu a punta e sudor
<Smog> Ya me he vuelto a atascar
<Smog> estoy dentro de Descargas
<Smog> tengo que instalar el archivo llamado GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Smog> para ello tengo que darle la orden: chmod +x GoogleEarhtLinux.bin
<seyacat> Smog: cuando te bajas GoogleErath debes hacer ejecutable
<Smog> y no me hace caso
<seyacat> si hace caso
<mimecar> pega el errro que da la consola
<seyacat> luego pon ./GoogleEarhtLinux.bin
<seyacat> con ./ ejecutas binarios en el mismo path
<Smog> la consola no da error. solo se queda como al principio cuando no hay nada escrito
<mimecar> el comando no devuelve nada
<mimecar> chmod cambia los permisos, no ejecuta nada
<Smog> Creo que lo he conseguido. Esto parece que se mueve
<Smog>  A ver que pasa
<mimecar> ¿lo has descargado de la web oficial del programa verdad?
<Smog> Si
<mimecar> ok
<Smog> Y ahora me da este mensaje de error: setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<Smog> ^
<Smog> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<Smog> Y esta bajado de Google
<Smog> Para linux
<cousteau> no es igual de potente que el Google Earth... pero el Marble está en repositorios y es software libre
<mimecar> Smog: quieres correr mucho
<Smog> ¿Correr?
<mimecar> si
<Smog> Solo quiero instalar el Google Earth
<Smog> nada mas
<mimecar> los programas por defecto no tienen permisos de ejecución, eso ya lo has arreglado
<mimecar> si el programa se instala en las carpetas del sistema, NO TIENE permisos para hacerlo
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Smog este repo tiene google earth
<kubot> Smog este repo tiene google earth: medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<seyacat> Smog, mas facil pon la clave del teamviewer y deja que otro lo haga
<xangua> erUSUL: medibuntu ya no tiene paquetes para google earth a partir de maverick
<seyacat> XD
<erUSUL> xangua: :/
<Smog> Seyacat no se que es lo que me estas diciendo. Lo siento.
<Smog> Kobut estoy mirando tu mensaje
<erUSUL> pues no he dicho nada ;P no tiene google su propio repo para ubuntu ?
<mimecar> en el canal NO SE DA SOPORTE por conexiones remotas
<Smog> por que tampoco se lo que es un repositorio ni como se agrega
<mimecar> si alguno se ofrece, lo haceis aceptando el riesgo
<Smog> vosotros si que correis mucho
<seyacat> es que tu carro anda dañado y bota mucho Smog
<xangua> erUSUL: ni idea, solo veo que a las personas les gusta complicarse la vida con la consola, gui rules!
<erUSUL> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html
<Smog> Pero si yo la consola no sabia ni que existia. Solo estaba siguiendo un tutorial para instalar el Earth y me mando abrirla. Y me esta empezando a dar alergi
<Smog> a
<seyacat> Smog: tambien puedes instalarlo graficamente, pones las propiedades del binario, la asignas permisos de ejecucion y luego le haces doble click
<Smog> Eso lo he hecho ya y no pasa nada
<Smog> Me lo indicaron hace un rato
<seyacat> entonces tu binario esta corrupto
<Smog> Pues es lo que se baja de la pagina oficial de Google
<mimecar> Smog: el proceso de descarga puede fallar
<Smog> ¿tres veces?
<Smog> me lo he bajado ya tres veces
<m4v> Smog: prueba con el paquete de ubuntu googleearth-package
<mimecar> para instalar google earth tendrá que usar sudo
<mimecar> si no puede escribir en las carpetas no se instalará
<seyacat> mimecar: no google earth no necesita sudo
<mimecar> se instala en la carpeta del usuario?
<seyacat> si
<mimecar> ok
<Smog> Estoy mirando esto: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/7622581/Instalar-Google-Earth-en-ubuntu-10_10.html
<Smog> Al parecer da problemas
<m4v> Smog:
<m4v> "sudo apt-get install googleearth-package lsb-core"
<m4v> "make-googleearth-package --force"
<m4v> ahí te crea un paquete .deb en tu $home
<m4v> lo instalás con "sudo dpkg -i <nombre del paquete>"
<m4v> y a partir de ahí, "googleearth" en la terminal debería andar
<Smog> m4v estoy ejecutando la primera linea que me has puesto
<Smog> de momento esta desempaquetando
<Smog> ya termino. Ahora voy con la segunda linea
<cousteau> no hay un instalador en repos para el google earth? (tipo el de flash o el de mscorefonts)
<Smog> esta haciendo algo
<m4v> cousteau: no hay un paquete "googleearth" directo con el programa si a eso te refieres
<cousteau> m4v, no, digo algo similar al flashplugin-installer
<Smog> hay un monton de cosas que al parecer no encuentra mientras esta haciendo lo que esta haciendo
<m4v> cousteau: bueno, no es lo que estamos haciendo con googleearth-package?
<m4v> Smog: mientras no tire error y termine abruptamente..
<cousteau> m4v, sí pero indirectamente, con lo que yo digo se instalaría directamente, sin necesitar comandos adicionales
<Smog> de momento sigue haciendo cosas sin detenerse
<m4v> cousteau: no la hay, no debe hacerce así por un tema de licencia o que se yo
<cousteau> si lo hay para las fuentes de MS...
<Smog> para las fuentes del MS se saca de Centro de Software de Ubuntu
<m4v> cousteau: bueno, pregunta en #ubuntu-devel, no tengo idea.-
<Smog> y no da guerra
<cousteau> Smog, debe de ser el mismo instalador
<Smog> esto aun no ha terminado
<Smog> entre lo que no encuentra y lo que no puede extraer no se lo que va a quedar al final
<Smog> seguro que sale la bola del mundo transparente
<Smog> :)
<Smog> ahora se ha detenido
<Smog> Ahora me pone esto: You can now install the package with e.g. sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<m4v> ahore debés tener un archivo tipo googleearth_6.0.1.2032+0.5.7-1_i386.deb o algo así
<Smog> el problema es que no se como se llama el paquete.
<xangua> ...
<m4v> hacé "ls"
<m4v> y fijate cuál es
<Smog> ls
<Tarrasquero> Smog: paciencia, mucha paciencia X¨D
<m4v> Smog: "ls" en la terminal..
<cousteau> ls *.deb
<Smog> lo he visto, lo he visto
<Smog> ahora esta de nuevo haciendo algo
 * flypp re
<Smog> Bueno. Ha terminado. Y parece que funciona. Al menos la bola de la Tierra no sale transparente
<Smog> Muchas gracias. En otro momento intentare agregar la impresora
<Smog> Que esto me ha levantado dolor de cabeza
<Smog> Gracias de nuevo y un saludo
<Tarrasquero> ok
<m4v> bye
<Smog> bye
<TrueNhero> donde consigo la mascota de android en vectores?
<Tarrasquero> TrueNhero: tu crees que es el d¡sito adecuado para preguntar eso?
<Tarrasquero> sitio
<TrueNhero> nocas
<m4v> TrueNhero: busca en google, este canal de para soporte de Ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Tarrasquero> bueno si pasas hay te doy una pagina chula y de paso te entretienes buscandolo
<Killman> hi
<Tarrasquero> hola
<Killman> alguien sabe como desactivar register_globals sin tener acceso al php.ini ?
<m4v> Killman: no tengo la remota idea de que estas hablando, es sobre Ubuntu?
<m4v> si es sobre php mejor pregunta en #php
<Killman> ok gracias
<cousteau> TrueNhero, hay en la wikipedia... googlea "android filetype:svg"
<TrueNhero> gracias cousteau
<alexx_> Holas, buenas
<alexx_> haber si me podeis ayudar a hacer una cosilla
<alexx_> me gustaria bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock con fuser, como se lo hiciera el aptitude/apt-get/...
<alexx_> para que cuando se ejecute por ej. aptitude, de el error que no se ha podido bloquear
<alexx_> he estado probando con flock, pero no lo he conseguido
<mimecar> ¿finalidad de hacer eso?
<alexx_> trabajo clase ^^
<mimecar> entonces ya bsaes...
<mimecar> ya sabes
<Joan> ¿Sabéis si puedo canviar la ip de todo el sistema operativo con algún programa?
<Joan> Es para para "engañar" Dropbox y sus referenciales, si alguien sabe otro modo...
<colo> app-install-data es la aplicacion del centro de sofware ubuntu?
<colo> se puede desinstalar el centro de sofware de ubuntu sin problemas?
<fosco_> y por que lo quieres desinstalar?
<mama21mama> alguien le puso sonidito al sylpheed al recibir mail?
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe como quito un kernel de la lista
<TrueNhero> en fstab
<pipo65> he
<pipo65> no pero quiero desinstalarlo
<TrueNhero> que es swap #uiid sw 0 0
<TrueNhero> que es 0 0
<pipo65> que cualquier usuario puede usar la memoria swap
<pipo65> 1 0 es q puede leer pero no escribir
<pipo65> y vicebersa
<colo> fosco_, es necesario? con synaptic no es suficiente?
<fosco_> colo no molesta, ocupa poco y siempre puede ser util
<fosco_> si no lo necesitas simplemente no lo uses
<colo> fosco_, mi eee tiene poco espacio solo por eso
<fosco_> no vas a ganar espacio por quitarlo
<fosco_> quita openoffice si necesitas sitio
<colo> no eso lo uso, solo quite el de dibujo
<fosco_> pipo65: startupmanager
<colo> fosco_, gracias
<roberto__> con ubunto  tweak hace una limpieza
<fosco_> colo Tamaño sin comprimir: 2036k <- esto es lo q ganarás
<fosco_> 2mb
<colo> nada,lo dejamos me convenciste
<colo> llevar el home a la sd tampoco me hace ganar casi nada de espacio, no?
<fosco_> depende de lo q tengas en el /home
<fosco_> puedes comprobar lo q ocupa con du -sh /home
<colo> 18,3 mb
<fosco_> aunque pasarlo a SD hará q vaya algo más lento y puede reducir el tiempo de vida de la SD
<colo> 95 m arrojo con ese comando
<colo> no es igual que si me fijo en propiedades
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> fiate del mio
<colo> si lo dejo asi mejor
<colo> con 341 libres creo que me alcanzara
<colo> mb
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-19
<fosco_> puedes eliminar el espacio reservado para emergencias en el sistema de ficheros
<colo> emergencias?
<fosco_> por defecto se reserva un 5% del espacio
<colo> y que consecuencias tendria eliminarlo
<colo> 5% del total del disco?
<fosco_> si se llegase a llenar al 100% el disco podrías tener problemas para arrancarlo
<colo> 5% del total del disco?
<fosco_> se reserva el 5% de cada particion ext4
<colo> eso estaria bueno
<colo> 200 mb extras
<fosco_> para eliminar este espacio reservado usa el comando sudo tune2fs -r 0 -m 0 /dev/sdaX
<fosco_> sdaX es tu particion raiz
<colo> seria creo sda1
<fosco_> asegurate primero con sufo fdisk -l
<colo> ok
<fosco_> sudo*
<fosco_> otros comandos utiles: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<fosco_> eliminan la caché de paquetes descargados y paquetes marcados como innecesarios
<colo> http://img46.imageshack.us/i/pantallazodz.png/
<colo> esos comandos los uso habitualmente
<colo> fosco_, seria sda1 segun el pantallazo?
<fosco_> si
<colo> ok, gracias
<raffa> Hola a todos!!!!
<raffa> Consulta: tengo sonido solo en los auriculares, pero no en los parlantes externos de mi notebooks
<raffa> alguna idea? no logro que el sonido salga por los parlantes externos
<EGCdigital> prede los parlantes.
<EGCdigital> *prende
<colo> es un sistema de sonido externo?
<colo> fosco_, y si despues quiero recuperar el 5% del espacio es posible?
<raffa> EGCdigital, cómo prendo los parlantes?
<raffa> ni idea
<colo> raffa, es un sistema de sonido externo?
<fosco_> colo: si
<fosco_> el mismo comando con -r 5
<raffa> colo, no tengo problemas con los auriculares, pero no con los parlantes del note
<colo> fosco_, chasgracias
<raffa> alguna idea de qué hacer?
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> necesito un software que realize facturacion, inventarios etc
<colo> k-milogars, para linux?
<k-milogars> sip ojala multiple plataforma
<colo> yo uso symplegest en vbox, para linux todavia no consegui uno que me satisfaga y sea sencillo
<fosco_> k-milogars: tienes muchos, mirate este http://facturlinex.sourceforge.net/
<k-milogars> y que tal es Codeka
<raffa> hola nuevamente
<raffa> Instalé linux-bakports-alsa bla bla y reincié
<raffa> no me resulta el audio por los parlantes
<raffa> pero con los auriculares se escucha muy bien
<raffa> alguien me puede ayudar con este problema del audio?
<colo> fosco_, sudo tune2fs -r 5 -m 0 /dev/sda1 , no devuelve el espacio
<raffa> no logro que el sonido salga por los parlantes del note, solo por los auriculares
<fosco_> colo sin el m0
<colo> ok pruebo
<colo> fosco_, asi: sudo tune2fs -r 5 /dev/sda1
<fosco_> si quieres poner un % directamente mejor -m 5
<fosco_> si quieres elegir el numero de bloques manualmente -r 100 o los bloques q quieras reservar
<colo> fosco_, sudo tune2fs -r 5% /dev/sda1, seria
<fosco_> si quieres saber más pon man tune2fs
<fosco_> sin el %
<colo> me perdi
<fosco_> sudo tune2fs -m 5 /dev/sda1
<fosco_> por ejemplo
<colo> fosco_, ahora si, sos un capo gracias
<fosco_> otra cosa muy tonta pero q a veces se olvida es vaciar la papelera
<colo> si eso lo hago, ahora tengo 520 mb es otr cosa
<colo> fosco_, cuando haga algo que ponga en peligro de que se llene el disco le pongo el espacio reservado y listo
<fosco_> ok
<tkw-one> alguien que me saque de la duda: que diferencia hay entre /bin y /usr/bin, porque en algunos ejemplos instalan los paquetes en /opt..??
<balbuena-viviana> hola me acaban de instalar ubuntu
<colo> balbuena-viviana, bienvenida  la comunidad, no te vas a arrepentir
<xangua> la comunidad del anillo, el que los gobierna todos :)
<colo> jajajjajajajjajasjas
<colo> es verdad xangua
<balbuena-viviana> hola soy quien le instaslo ubuntu a vivi, espero que si yo no estoy le ayuden ante sus dudas, sera asi!... bueno gracias de antemano muchachos!
<balbuena-viviana> ya tiene compiz completo y aplicaciones varias...
<balbuena-viviana> esto supera ampliamente a win7
<pipo65> exit
<TTNK> a vista si lo supera pero a win7 lo dudo mucho que lo supere ubuntu
<colo> a vista lo supera win98
<colo> jajjaja
<TTNK> bueno si ha
<tkw-one> alguien que me saque de la duda: que diferencia hay entre /bin y /usr/bin, porque en algunos ejemplos instalan los paquetes en /opt..??
<TTNK> tkw-one: los comandos en /bin pueden ser utilizados por el sistema en el arranque por usuarios normales, /usr/bin ahi estan casi todos los comandos para los usuarios y en /opt no estoy seguro pero he visto que se instalan aplicaciones como skype o google earth por ejemplo, no se a ciencia cierta el porque, pero tal vez porque son aplicaciones que no son de codigo abierto tal vez, no se la verdad
<tkw-one> TTNK: o sea que si quiero que cualquier usuario pueda ejecutar alguna aplicacion, pongo el ejecutable en /bin o en /usr/bin o da lo mismo en cualquiera?
<TTNK> menos en /sbin eso es para los sysadmin
<tkw-one> gracias TTNK por la ayuda.
<TTNK> te recomiendo que busques en google sobre la estructura de los directorios en linux, ademas de que es interesante pues sirve para entender algunas cuestiones, sobre todo relacionadas a la seguridad del sistema
<tkw-one> ok
<my7h0z> buenas noches
<julio_> buenas
<my7h0z> tenia una duda y quisiera ver si alguno pudiera ayudarme, tengo particionado mi hd y en una particion tengo windows xp, pero dejo de funcionar correctamente y tengo que reinstalarlo, pero en una ocacion me paso que al instalar el win me borro el grub y no pude entrar de nuevo a linux
<julio_> gente, se puede saber de que fuente es un paquete?
<my7h0z> hay alguna forma de recuperar el grub o de hacer que no lo borre al instalar win xp?
<Mhaddog> no te preocupes
<julio_> my7h0z, se puede instalar (o reparar) el grub
<Mhaddog> puedes reinstalr grub si windwos lo saca
<my7h0z> genial
<julio_> my7h0z, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210820
<my7h0z> por que mi sistema por defecto es ubuntu aunque necesito tener win para un familiar mio
<my7h0z> gracias julio_ lo revisare
<my7h0z> una duda como se si tengo el grub 1 o grub 2?
<my7h0z> tengo ubuntu 10.10 version netbook
<julio_> grub 2
<my7h0z> gracias julio_
<Killman> hi
<Killman> alguien sabe que paquetes se necesita para compilar vlc?
<hasee> m4v? estas? tengo una pregunta
<hasee> hola
<c0dek> Saludos
<c0dek> ¿Alguien para una pequeña ayuda?
<guampa> faa que apurau!
<NipSarm> hola a todos =D
<NipSarm> alguien que use avidemux, sabe como editar la parte del autor del video ?
<NipSarm> porque cuando se reproduce aparece:  Avidemux - Video tal..
<songer7> no se, yo uso handbraker
<NipSarm> =O es como el avidemux? haz notado si deja editar el autor ?
<songer7> queda unas letras como los videos de youtube?
<songer7> los datos de el videos?
<songer7> ponerle un nombre al video?
<NipSarm> si , queda el titulo con que guardo el video
<songer7> oh si
<NipSarm> pero en la ventana de reproduccion (mplayer )y en propiedades dice autor: a
<songer7> yo no e mirado muy bien el avidemux
<NipSarm> yo tampoco me habia dado cuenta xD!! me avisaron que el video se llamaba avidemux =S
<songer7> pero el handbraker para ipod clasic o touch anda muy bien
<NipSarm> y yo decia que no, pero cuando via ahi estaba xD!
<songer7> en este presisomonto estoy esandolo
<NipSarm> es pesado ? o como el avidemux nomas ?
<songer7> esta bueno ponlo
<songer7> te daja ajustar la resolucion
<songer7> como avidemux pero instalalo
<NipSarm> con el apt-get  se puede??
<arp-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install aptitude
<arp-> sudo aptitude search avidemux
<songer7> hadbraker
<NipSarm> =S ya tengo el avidemux.. decia lo del hand..
<dzup2> yo no usen aptitude
<arp-> :/
<arp-> el viejo y querido aptitude
<NipSarm> como lo instalo entonces?
<arp-> xD
<TTNK> dzup2: troll!!!
<dzup2> TTNK: haz mirado en google en imagenes por "ttnk" ?
<TTNK> no
<songer7> NipSarm, http://everydaylht.com/essential-linux-apps-2/multimedia/handbrake/
<spreelanka> quien sabe eclipse muy bien?
<spreelanka> pruebo en dar argumento -Djava.awt.headless=true por eclipse por jvm
<Cibort> Hola!!!
<Cibort> Tal vez es algo que aya pasado por alto
<Cibort> Pero en que parte de Rhythmbox esta el ecualizador?
<Cibort> Es que no lo veo por ni un lado
<Cibort> Tal vez no tenga... No se... Quiero cambiar los tonos :þ
<fosco_> buenas
 * alexneb ara vengo
<chr5> buenos días ubunteros
<chr5> no respondan con tanta emoción !
<fosco_> buenas, a ver si hay alguien despierto
<fosco_> algunas aplicaciones me aparecen con un tipo de letra mucho más grande que el resto
<fosco_> sabeis por que puede ser?
<fosco_> las aplicaciones con las que me pasa son por ejemplo: minitube, firefox4, minitunes y algunas mása
<fosco_> más*
<fosco_> mirad por ejemplo el tamaño de la palabra "Google" en la pestaña de firefox4 y chromium -> http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/jvkz8dft/screenshot_001.png
 * alexneb se despide.. chauuuu
<alexneb> dudas...
<alexneb> vereis
<alexneb> y buenas antes que nada ^^
<alexneb> tengo dos antenas wifi
<alexneb> una es una atheros y la otra realtek
<alexneb> siendo la atheros externa
<alexneb> y queria configurar una red adhoc
<alexneb> para compartir la wifi
<alexneb> pero veres... tengo otra maquina ubuntu portatil
<alexneb> ya cree la cuenta usando esa antena.. asigne nombre y conitraseña
<alexneb> sin ebargo el otro ubuntu no ve la señal
<alexneb> porque?
<alexneb> nadie sbria echarme una manita?
<ccambra> buenos dias saludos desde panama una consulta
<ccambra> miren cuando era ubuntu 8,10
<ccambra> el wicd se instalaba correctamente
<ccambra> pero desde la version 9,04 en adelante al momento de instalarlo no termina o simplemente no reconecta sale falta pquetes no se pueden bajar de internet
<ccambra> yo necesito instalarlo
<ccambra> por la molestia de q cada vez a inicia mi equipo
<ccambra> siempre manualmente tengo q reconectar la red inalambrica
<ccambra> entonces q hago
<ccambra> sugerencias
<roberto_> el network manager tambien se puede programar para que se conecte automaticamente
<ccambra> veo q nadie me lee
<ccambra> a ver dime para evitar el problema antes mencionado
<abdabanesha> buenas tardes a tod@s
<abdabanesha> alguien conoce o sabe de alguna app similar a prism? no puedo instalar esta desde repositorios por estar caida la web y un tanto complicada
<hkm_> wenas
<hkm_> me ayuda alguien a reparar el sonido de tuxguitar pls? no entiendo
<hkm_> http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/tgwiki/doku.php?id=doc:no_sound
<fosco_> buenas
<hkm_> buenas fosco_
<hkm_> fosco_,   me hechas una manuita?
<fosco_> tu dirás
<hkm_> http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/tgwiki/doku.php?id=doc:no_sound
<hkm_> no entiendo :S
<hkm_> lo del sonido java, como se instala o,., configura
<cmaiz82> perdón, una pregunta, ¿Sabe alguien como puedo insertar una tabla en OpenOffice calc?
<cmaiz82> mira que lo busco pero debe estar escondido para mi!
<fosco_> cmaiz82, la hoja de calculo de calc es una gran tabla
<hkm_> claro... yo creo k se refiere a procesador de textos
<fosco_> cmaiz82, te refieres a writer?
<cmaiz82> no hombre, ya lo sé. Me refiero una tabla de un tamaño especifico, con color y marco y tal
<cmaiz82> en calc, de OpenOffice, el equivalente al "Excell"
<fosco_> no se puede insertar una tabla en calc
<hkm_> mm
<hkm_> seleccionas el area deseada y le pones bordes..
<cmaiz82> es que tengo que hacer una tabla de verdad e imprimirla
<hkm_> deja miro
<ElVillano> que mas erUSUL
<fosco_> cmaiz82, no entiendo muy bien lo q buscas, pero diria q estas equivocado
<fosco_> el concepto "insertar tabla" es del procesador de textos, no de la hoja de cálculo
<erUSUL> ElVillano: buenas
<cmaiz82> mirad, busco una imagen y os paso el link?
<hkm_> cmaiz82, por k no lo haces desde el writer?
<fosco_> si lo q quieres es aplicar un formato predeterminado a una serie de celdas las eliges y vas al menu Formato - Formato automatico
<ElVillano> erUSUL como anda todo
<cmaiz82> si, eso quiero fosco_
<erUSUL> bien gracias
<cmaiz82> ponerle los titulos con color
<cmaiz82> y hacer el marco con las celdas
<fosco_> pues eso lo puedes hacer como te he dicho
<cmaiz82> para imprimir y que solo se vea las celdas de la tabla
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: eso se hace en formato de celdas ...
<fosco_> pero eso no es "insertar una tabla"
<hkm_> cmaiz82, haz como te dije, seleccionas la cantidad de celdas y filas deseadas
<cmaiz82> http://www.aulaclic.es/openoffice/t_7_1.htm
<hkm_> cmaiz82, luego buscas donde dice borde y le das al completo y ahi tienes tu  tabla
<cmaiz82> mirad en ese link lo hace, pero a mi no me aparece ese menú :S
<fosco_> cmaiz82, eso es para el procesador de textos
<hkm_> amigo haz lo k te digo,,
<fosco_> mira en el menu formato - formato automatico
<cmaiz82> jajaja, oyes perdonarme la ignorancia, es que yo lo hacia en Excell
<fosco_> excel tampoco tiene "insertar tabla"
<cmaiz82> voy a ir probando las sugerencias que me habeis dado
<hkm_> como te dije se hace..
<hkm_> ya lo hize yo..
<cmaiz82> en el 2007 tenía un icono fosco_ que le dabas y elegias el tipo de tabla
<cmaiz82> voy a ello hkm_
<cmaiz82> :) ahora digo algo
<fosco_> ese icono sería el de "formato automatico"
<roberto__> buen dia
<hkm_> wenas
<hkm_> unamanita con el tuxghuitar pls?
<cmaiz82> fosco_, amén
<hkm_> http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/tgwiki/doku.php?id=doc:no_sound
<roberto__> las graficas de nvidia no me corren bien en ubuntu 1010
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<cmaiz82> eso es lo que buscaba
<fosco_> ok
<cmaiz82> muchisimas gracias a los dos
<cmaiz82> de verdad
<fosco_> roberto__, que modelo de nvidia es?
<roberto__> no lo se
<hkm_> kiero instalar el sunjava pero salen muchas opciones en el centro de software
<roberto__> pero baje lo del repositorio
<roberto__> el que recomienda
<fosco_> roberto__, lo primero es saber el modelo, ejecuta lspci | grep -i vga
<fosco_> hkm_, de la pagina q has pasado yo revisaría varias veces lo q marca como step 0 y step 1
<roberto__> ok
<roberto__> deja reviso en terminal
<roberto__> ya te aviso
<roberto__> nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M] (rev a2)
<roberto__> ahi esta viejo
<roberto__> es lo que me indica
<fosco_> esa debería funcionar bien tanto con el driver libre como el de nvidia
<fosco_> como lo instalaste?
<roberto__> en realidad no fui yo
<fosco_> :-?
<roberto__> pero segun se fue lo que compiz sugirio
<fosco_> no entiendo
<hkm_> fosco_, la cosa es k en el step 1 dice k ponga el frecuenciado aleatorio pero a mi solo me deja el de tuxguitar
<roberto__> otra persona lo instalo
<roberto__> pero descoocia
<roberto__> ahora no me permite desinstalarlo
<fosco_> en ese caso es muy dificil saber lo que ha hecho, ni como deshacerlo
<roberto__> para volver a ponerlo
<roberto__> ok
<roberto__> hay alguna manera de poder desinstalar tod los graficos de nvidia
<fosco_> pues depende, hay varios métodos de instalrlos
<roberto__> y quedarme solo con el generico
<fosco_> y por tanto varios de desinstalarlo
<roberto__> no quiero el xserver
<fosco_> sin xserver no tienes entorno grafico
<roberto__> pero hay otro
<roberto__> que es generico que no?
<fosco_> hay un driver libre de nvidia que se llama "nouveau"
<fosco_> un driver propietario de nvidia que se llama "nv"
<fosco_> y un driver genérico que se llama "vesa"
<fosco_> si quieres puedes forzar el uso del modo básico vesa
<fosco_> aunque todo el sistema se resentirá un poco
<roberto__> ok
<roberto__> no importa
<roberto__> ya inmediatamente lo volvere a instalr
<roberto__> solo lo quiero para limpiar el sistema
<fosco_> forzar el modo vesa no "limpiará" nada
<roberto__> entonces?
<roberto__> que me recomiendas?
<erUSUL> roberto__: sin saber como se instaló no podemos saber como desinstalarlo ....
<fosco_> personalmente no usaría que no haya sido instalado por mi mismo
<fosco_> pero eso ya depende de cada uno
<roberto__> si entiendo eso!!!
<fosco_> no usaría algo*
<erUSUL> roberto__: no puedes preguntarle a esa persona como lo hizo?
<roberto__> pero digamos que ustedes compran una pc usada
<fosco_> en ese sentido si yo estuviese en tu caso reinstalaria
<roberto__> todo ubuntu???
<fosco_> todo
<roberto__> eso seria harakiri
<fosco_> ubuntu y lo q haya
<roberto__> no kiero eso
<roberto__> quiero alga que sea mas avanzado y sin necesidad de eliminar mi actual ubuntu
<roberto__> para reinstalar ubuntu es facil, pero no lo deseable me entiendes?
<fosco_> como veas
<roberto__> en otras ocasiones me ha pasado algo similar
<roberto__> y lo han cambiado
<roberto__> dejame seguir intentando viejo
<roberto__> te agradezco el tiempo
<roberto__> un saludo a todos
<seyacat> HOLA UBUNTUES
<hkm_> nas
<hector_z> buen dia estoy instalando ubuntu 10.04 en una pc el problema es que se traba y solo me queda reiniciarla al reiniciarla salen una secuencia de texto y se queda en intramfs
<hector_z> en youtube vi la solucion para recuperar ese error  http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=MX&v=91TaW1LCRkM
<erUSUL> hector_z: se traba siempre en el mismo sitio? has comprobado que la imagen iso está bien?
<hector_z> pero despues de un rato vuelve a hacer lo mismo
<hector_z> si es una imagen iso original
<hector_z> de la que te mandan por correo
<hector_z> siento que podria ser el disco duro que trae errores
<erUSUL> hector_z: probaste con varios discos? estará rayado?
<hector_z> no creo porque si se instala bien el sistema
<hector_z> pienso hacer una imagen con el hirens boot cd y formatear a zero el hd
<hector_z> tambien pienso que es la memoria ram
<erUSUL> hector_z: el livecd tiene uina opcion para hacer memetest.
<erUSUL> hector_z: el livecd tiene uina opcion para hacer memtest.
<hector_z> y tarda mucho
<hector_z> ??
<seyacat> hector_z: el livecd corre bien?
<hector_z> si
<erUSUL> hector_z: es un test que nunca acaba. para que sea exaustivo deberias tenerlo unaas horas ...
<hector_z> la primera vez lo instale desde usb
<roberto__> lo there
<roberto__> hello there
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<roberto__> thks
<roberto__> mm es el mismo en espaniol
<roberto__> me dan la direccion de ubuntu en ingles
<roberto__> por favor
<erUSUL>   --> #ubuntu
<seyacat> #ubuntu
<roberto__> #ubuntu
<roberto__> ok deja veo
<roberto__> saludos
<roberto__> ahhh
<roberto__> una cosita que queria preguntar aca
<roberto__> como le hago apra tener diferentes fondos en los distintos
<roberto__> escritorios?
<roberto__> porfa me ayudan?
<fosco_> hay varios programas q hacen eso
<fosco_> prueba wallpapoz
<roberto__> ok
<roberto__> oye foscoooo
<roberto__> ese esta en synaptic?
<fosco_> ni idea
<fosco_> yo prefiero fondos estables y estáticos
<roberto__> ah, jajaja si me supongo
<roberto__> pero este es para animar a mi esposa a que use linux
<roberto__> y ella lo quiere de esa manera
<roberto__> si ya bastante tarde para que dejara el msn
<roberto__> y use pidgin
<roberto__> jajaja
<roberto__> me entiendes
<george2002> roberto__: que programa?
<fosco_> lo compruebas en 3 segundos
<fosco_> lo que tardas en teclear sudo apt-get install wallpapoz
<carlosr34> hola a todos
<carlosr34> tengo un problema cuando quiero descargar el driver de mi tarjeta de video comienza a descargar y me sale este mensaje
<carlosr34> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-i386_2.12.1-0ubuntu8_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80
<roberto__> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<roberto__> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<roberto__> eso me sale
<erUSUL> roberto__: porque tienes synaptic/USC abierto
<roberto__> ahh
<roberto__> ok
<roberto__> deja lo cierro
<fosco_> carlosr34, parece q tienes algun problema con el repo security, ve al centro de software - editar - origenes del software y desactiva las actualizaciones de seguridad
<carlosr34> fosco_: muchas gracias si era eso te debo una xD
<fosco_> de nnada
<roberto__> No se ha podido localizar el paquete wallpapoz
<roberto__> roberto@roberto-Compaq-Presario-F700-Notebook-PC:~$
<fosco_> conoceis maneras de "congelar" el $HOME? es para mantener limpios ordenadores que se van a usar públicamente
<roberto__> nada
<erUSUL> fosco_: algo como esto http://brainextender.blogspot.com/2009/01/look-down-ubuntus-gnome-desktop.html ?
<fosco_> veamos
<erUSUL> fosco_: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/62060
<cmaiz82> alguien me recomienda un firewall?
<fosco_> cmaiz82, no necesitas un firewall
<cmaiz82> porque fosco_ ?
<fosco_> ubuntu es suficientemente seguro para las necesidades de un usuario de escritorio
<cmaiz82> ahm
<cmaiz82> y como se si no hay alguna conexión no deseada fosco_ ?
<fosco_> no las hay
<cmaiz82> oks, fosco_ gracias
<cmaiz82> por cierto, me gustaría aprender mas sobre linux
<cmaiz82> me recomiendas algun libro para empezar?
<fosco_> ningun libro, tienes docuemntacion on-line en www.guia-ubuntu.org
<roberto_> una duda sobre firestarter
<fosco_> y cientos de blogs sobre ubuntu donde explican infinidad de temas interesantes
<guampa> fosco_: como vas a decir que la gente en linux no necesita firewall?
<fosco_> guampa, porque asi es
<guampa> ????
<guampa> bueno detalla porque
<fosco_> lo que yo he dicho no es exactamente eso, es <fosco_> ubuntu es suficientemente seguro para las necesidades de un usuario de escritorio
<guampa> y no simplemente afirmando que es seguro, que es lo que te protege en lugar de un firewall?
<guampa>  fosco_: cmaiz82, no necesitas un firewall
<fosco_> exacto
<guampa> eso no es cierto, el firewall lo necesitas estes en el sistema operativo que estes
<fosco_> no
<cmaiz82> lo malo de leer en internet es que al cabo de un rato me duelen los ojos, pero gracias
<guampa> o si no, que te lo provea un router
<fosco_> yo no uso firewall desde hace años y no me ha pasado nada, por lo tanto no es necesario
<guampa> jajajaja
<cmaiz82> no crear disputa! solo era una pregunta no quise enfrentaros
<guampa> ok
<guampa> yo tampoco sigo
<fosco_> otra cosa es que quieras usarlo, o que tengas unas necesidades específicas
<roberto_> el firewall viene por defecto
<roberto_> ess un iptable no?
<fosco_> roberto_, sí, viene por defecto, sin ninguna regla de filtrado, o lo que es lo mismo, no hace nada
<roberto_> ahhh
<roberto_> y con firestarter solo ves lo que te ataca o que?
<fosco_> firestarter es un gestor de reglas de filtrado, permite establecer reglas para la seguridad, la comparticion de la conexion, el enrutamiento y el registro
<fosco_> entre otras cosas
<roberto_> ok yo sol lo inicio y pongo mi tipo de conexion
<roberto_> y me muestra eventos serios
<roberto_> que son?
<fosco_> muchas cosas
<fosco_> algunos falsos positivos, escaneos masivos, comprobaciones desde paginas web...
<roberto_> mmmm
<EGCdigital> buenos dias tardes noches
<roberto_> que regla de filtrado le podemos poner?
<EGCdigital> una consulta tengo una mininote y el swap ya esta en un 80% como hago para liberarla?
<EGCdigital> alguien?
<fosco_> EGCdigital, sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a
<fosco_> supongo que eso la liberará
<fosco_> aunque si está ocupada será por algun motivo
<EGCdigital> vooooooy
<EGCdigital> se quedo como cargando... vamos a darle su tiempo.
<fosco_> cmaiz82, después de hablar con guampa creo que mi afirmación fue demasiado absoluta, la cambio por "en mi opinion un usuario de escritorio no necesita los servicios de un firewall", aun así si quieres experimentar su funcionamiento para aprender a manejarlo tienes gufw (muy sencillo aunque limitado), firestarter (más potente y tambien fácil) o usar iptables directamente (muy complejo de aprendar pero de gran potencia)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mimecar> buenas tardes..
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Burro1> Buenas
<gor> buenas a todos
<gor> al fin configure el servidor web. Me faltaban algunos paquetes entre ellos el php-curl .... he sudado tinta
<gor> si hubiera tenido mas luces hubiese leido antes los logs!!
<gor> :)))
<mimecar> xD
<mimecar> cuanto daño hace leer los errores :P
<gor> es lo mejor coño
<gor> ni googlw
<gor> google
<gor> ni post ni ostias
<gor> los logs!!
<gor> arreglao
<mimecar> en google solo sale un caso general, no tu caso concreto
<gor> claro, es que el servidor estaba a priori bien pero yo tengo un acceso con facebook
<gor> y no es un caso standard osease q al final mi amigo que programo la pagina ha venido y con los logs y synaptic...arreglao!!
<mimecar> servidor web y facebook no parece una buena combinación
<gor> es que mi portal tiene acceso propio pero tb se puede acceder con tu cuenta facebook
<gor> de todas formas esta rulando de lujo con el curl ese q faltaba
<mimecar> mientras tus usuarios pongan los datos de facebool en tu web..
<gor> salta la ventana de facebook de entrada
<gor> y se loguean
<gor> ahora voy a ver si la podemos posicionar bien en google
<gor> por cierto, el diseño lo he hecho yo con Inkscape, Gimp y Bluefish y css, todo con software libre
<gor> www.guia-casas.com
<Burro1> gor,  me parece saturado y con nada de espacio entre publicidad y lo que intentas prestar servicio en tu web
<gor> es que eso esta pagando el server
<gor> si la cosa va yendo
<Burro1> plantea o revisa bien para que este mejor proporcionado el espacio
<gor> quiero ir quitando banners
<gor> si, estas en lo cierto
<gor> si le quitas los banners, la pagina es superrapida, estable, bien agrupada y sencilla de usar, pero es que la publi ahora q empezamos.....
<gor> ahora el sitio entero sin los upload de los clienets claro,  no pesa ni 400 kb con graficos e imagenes
<gor> los laterales esos creo que van a ir afuera porque creo ademas que no pagan mucho
<gor> ya veremos
<gor> bueno, voy a hacer unas cositas, a los que me ayudaron el otro dia muchas gracias. Si alguien necesita ayuda con un web server
<gor> q pegue el log!!!
<gor> ciao+
<Burro1> bye
<erAbuelo> completo ?
<erAbuelo> xDD
<Burro1> erAbuelo, el completo nose como esta en el mercado
<Burro1> XD
<erAbuelo> tengo que salir, ta lueg
<zucken_> hi
<zucken_> hola juan
<zucken_> Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join
<mimecar> !ot zucken_
<kubot> zucken_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> ahí tienes la forma de entrar
<zucken_>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<gor> Burro1
<zucken_> xD
<gor> mejor ahora? Burro1 creo que tenias razon, bastante mejor ahora
<zucken_> spoy nuevo en ubunto y esoty conm 1 allaguasca encima
<zucken_> pues venga decidme algo
<zucken_> alguien kiere piyarse 1 negocio con movistar
<fosco_> algo de que
<gor> eso tu mismo
<gor> uys
<mimecar> zucken_: entra en el canal de offtopic
<fosco_> zucken este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<zucken_> a bueno
<zucken_> mmm.. alguien puede explicarme porke es tan malo el ubuntu
<zucken_> no hay variabilidad
<Burro1> gor pasame el enlace
<zucken_> lo unico bueno es su nucleo
<mimecar> que no hay variabilidad?
<zucken_> cree s.o virtuales
<zucken_> me demore 2 dias dejandolo todo bien
<zucken_> se desconfiguro el teclado en mi portatil
<zucken_> cerre el virtual box y se borro del disco
<zucken_> no puedo jugar juegos con mis amigos
<mimecar> no será que no sabes manejar virtualbox?
<zucken_> como el warcraft 3
<zucken_> no se elimino por completo del portatil
<zucken_> porke nromalmente se desconfigura y lo vuelves a montar
<zucken_> cree una unidad virtual
<zucken_> y un disco sata porke si em pasab esto
<zucken_> los 2 archivos se borarron
<zucken_> me kede colgado
<mimecar> warcraft 3 si funciona en ubuntu
<zucken_> aparte manejo una miniempresa usando telefonia sip
<zucken_> si con wine
<mimecar> y los datos no se pierden o desconfiguran con virtualbox
<zucken_> pero no corre igual
<zucken_> claro q si
<zucken_> buske en todo el ordenador
<Lancro> si, en ubuntu las cosas se borran solas, los juegos se convierten en virus, los gatitos mueren y es terrible, no se porque pierdes el tiempo con el, vuelve a windows, buenas tardes
<mimecar> zucken_: tengo dos sistemas virtualizados, y no se pierden las cosas
<zucken_> me gusta ubunto, pero no se doy a lo q me gusta
<zucken_> uso wl wifislax o backtrack
<zucken_> para hackear redes
<mimecar> eso no es ubuntu
<zucken_> tiene buenos aplicativos
<zucken_> no es ubunto
<zucken_> el asterick
<zucken_> fedora
<gor> burro1 perdona
<gor> no te oi
<gor> www.guia-casas.com
<pipo65> tengo un problema con una video intel
<erUSUL> !enter | zucken_
<kubot> zucken_: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<erUSUL> !ot | zucken_
<kubot> zucken_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Burro1> gor, muchisimo mejor
<pipo65> cuando pongo a reproducir algo en flash en modo pantalla completa se cierra las x
<pipo65> y ya ni modo tengo q reiniciar
<gor> sip
<pipo65> no se dejan lebantar
<pipo65> erUSUL:
<mimecar> ¿que versión de flash usas pipo65?
<pipo65> 10.2
<pipo65> pero lo mismo me lo hace con la 10.1
<pipo65> creo q el conflicto esta en el controlador de video
<gor> muchas gracias burro1
<gor> voy a seguir toqueteando
<mimecar> ¿solo te pasa con videos de youtube?
<pipo65> no tambien con el gnome-player
<mimecar> los videos de youtube los puedes ver con vlc
<pipo65> la falla se presenta cuando utilizo aceleracion en pantalla completa
<mimecar> ¿te pasa también con vlc?
<zucken_> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar unreal 2004
<mimecar> zucken_: ¿está soportado por wine?
<pipo65> mimecar: me pasa con cualquier cosa q requiera forzar la placa de video
<mimecar> ubuntu 10.10 con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<pipo65> mimecar: uso 10.04
<pipo65> y esta recien actualizado
<zucken_> vere, talves ves maogre 5 ubuntus, pero apredere solo
<zucken_> arroz
<pipo65> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<pipo65> esa es mi placa de video
<mimecar> pipo65: ¿el ordenador tiene buena ventilación?
<pipo65> esta a cajon abierto
<pipo65> tiene uno de esos coolers en el micro
<mimecar> si usas el live cd de la 10.04 te pasa lo mismo?
<pipo65> re groso
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> es mas tengo fallas con la resolucion
<pipo65> pues de movida me hace muchas rallas como si estuviese fuera de frecuencia el monitor
<pipo65> pero de a ojo  esc y ctrl
<pipo65> 3 veces para arriba y 8 para abajo
<mimecar> que frecuencia tiene el monitor?
<pipo65> ahora 60.3
<pipo65> se ve bien
<mimecar> es tft?
<mimecar> o lcd
<pipo65> no es de los viejitos
<mimecar> si es un monitor plano, 60 Hz está bien, si es de tubo es un poco bajo
<pipo65> lo puse en automatico
<pipo65> pero creo q es lo mismo
<pipo65> la falla no la da el monitor si no el controlador
<pipo65> esta placa de video
<pipo65> es de las intel extreme
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que pruebes con ubuntu 10.10
<pipo65> en la otra particion tengo xp
<pipo65> y con xp no me da esas fallas
<mimecar> xp tiene drivers del fabricante..
<pipo65> si
<mimecar> al menos eso descarta fallo de la tarjeta
<pipo65> en xp anda bien pero yo quiero ubuntu
<mimecar> prueba con el live cd de la 10.10 o con un live cd de otra distribución
<pipo65> mimecar: lo de la falla de frecuencia me lo hace con otras distros tambien
<pipo65> le puse pclinuxos
<pipo65> y me hace lo mismo
<pipo65> igual no es un mother tan nuevo como para no estar soportado
<pipo65> no hay algun lugar para bajar controladores de intel
<pipo65> mimecar: los datos q me da el lspci como se si realmente estan instalados los controladores
<fosco_> pipo65, los unicos controladores de intel q existen son los libres
<mimecar> busca el módulo de que debería cargar con lspci
<erUSUL> pipo65: puedes intentar con el ppa xorg-updates ( tiene drivers mas nuevos )
<pipo65> erUSUL: como es ese ppa
<erUSUL> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<pipo65> eso lo agrego a los repositorios
<pipo65> erUSUL:
<pipo65> se me estan actualizando barias cosas de intel
<erUSUL> ok
<pipo65> erUSUL: me esta remplazando intel-gpu-tools
<erUSUL> pipo65: controladores nuevos no es garantia de que se solucione el problema
<pipo65> casi seguro que es de la placa de video
<Jakeukalane> hola, tengo una duda con que tecla se vuelve a la sesión gráfica??  es con control+alt+f7    o control+alt+f9?
<pipo65> bue me dice q reinicie el equipo q y cruce los dedos
<Jakeukalane> es que siempre creí que era la primera
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: f7
<Jakeukalane> y no sé a que le di que ahora es con la F9
<pipo65> Jakeukalane: es alt + f7
<pipo65> Jakeukalane: abras habilitado otras tty
<Jakeukalane> entonces tengo un problema, ahora control+alt+f7 me manda a una pantalla que pone nmdb is running
<Jakeukalane> creo que se han intercambiado
<Jakeukalane> como podría ponerlo normal?
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: prueba otras teclas de fx
<mimecar> f1, f2...
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<Jakeukalane> sí, haber se que normalmente son de la [1-7]  (pregunté sólo para asegurarme porque no me acordaba),  pero le dí ha algún botón (creo que escape) pero sigue para pasar a la gráfica como control+alt+f9
<Jakeukalane> no es un problema importante porque ya estoy en la gráfica
<Jakeukalane> simplemente pregunto si alguien sabe como se cambia esas teclas
<Jakeukalane> que acabo de modificar sin querer
<alexneb> ^^
 * alexneb a limpiar.. ara vengo.. "fregona en mano.. musica de los gipsi kings... ese amoooo llega asi de esa maneraaaaa!!" ^^
 * alexneb ya taaaa... limpio limpio.. XDDD alguno quiere que me pase por su casa? XDDD
<jcaraguay> alguien que me ayude como instlar el driver de sonido
<jcaraguay> en fedora
<erUSUL> jcaraguay: #fedora-es
<juanelo> hola, podrian ayudarme con mi audio, acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.4 y no tiene audio
<erUSUL> !sound
<kubot> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mimecar> juanelo: ¿has puesto las actualizaciones?
<juanelo> mimecar: ya instale hasta ubuntu-restricted-extras y nada
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las actualizaciones?
<juanelo> si mimecar
<mimecar> restricted es solo para los codecs
<mimecar> ¿no funciona ningún sonido del sistema?
<juanelo> ok actualiza e instale restricted y nada
<juanelo> no mimecar
<mimecar> el sonido está subido?
<juanelo> el applet solo muestra la bocina pero con nada de sonido
<juanelo> le subo pero sigue igual, en el icono no se ve nada
<mimecar> usas gnome o kde?
<juanelo> gnome
<juanelo> mimecar: $ alsamixer
<juanelo> no se puede abrir el mezclador: No existe el archivo o directorio
<mimecar> ubuntu usa pulse audio
<juanelo> pulseaudio
<juanelo> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<juanelo> E: main.c: Ha fallado pa_pid_file_create().
<mimecar> abre el mezclador de gnome y comprueba que esten todos subidos
<mimecar> es posible que el volumen primario no esté asociado a la tarjeta
<juanelo> mimecar:
<juanelo> mira mimecar >>> http://img121.imageshack.us/i/77306570.png/
<juanelo> tiene todo el volumen sin embargo el icono muestra q no tiene nada :S
<mimecar> captura la pestaña de hardware
<juanelo> y es que en HARDWARE no me muestra ningun dispositivo
<mimecar> por eso no te funciona el sonido
<juanelo> mimecar: >>> http://img829.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo1y.png/
<mimecar> es la 10.4 con todas las actualizaciones?
<juanelo> si mimecar
<juanelo> hizé, update >> upgrade >> dist-upgrade
<mimecar> que tarjeta de sonido tienes?
<Tarrasquero> bueno... al hacer dist-upgrade no se instala la 10.10_
<juanelo> Tarrasquero: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l
<juanelo> mimecar: no me aparece con lspci
<juanelo> pero es intel
<mimecar> lspci | grep ac97
<juanelo> espera...
<juanelo> mimecar: no me responde nada, solo me regresa la terminal
<cossier> juanelo, lspci | grep AC97
<mimecar> prueba el live cd de ubuntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> juanelo: a ver no te funciona el sonido -nada-?
<juanelo> nada nada Tarrasquero
<juanelo> cossier: no me tira nada
<cossier> juanelo, lspci | grep Audio
<Tarrasquero> probaste con alsamixer_
<cossier> juanelo, es sensible mayusculas/minusculas
<juanelo> con alsamixer me tira esto Tarrasquero >>> no se puede abrir el mezclador: No existe el archivo o directorio
<Tarrasquero> perdon pero no he seguido el hilo
<juanelo> lo tipie con mayus y minus cossier
<Tarrasquero> instalaste alsa-utils?
<Tarrasquero> juanelo: otra cosa a revisar son los grupos de tu usuario
<Tarrasquero> haz groups
<escocheca> hola alguien sabe configurar ipv6
<mimecar> ubuntu me parece que ya lo tiene activado
<Tarrasquero> juanelo: ?
<cossier> juanelo, lsmod | grep snd
<juanelo> sorry, sali un momento sorry
<cossier> juanelo, y ponlo en pastebin
<juanelo> Tarrasquero: recien instale
<juanelo> ok cossier
<Tarrasquero> juanelo: alsamixser
<juanelo> cossier: no me tira nada :S
<cossier> juanelo, nada de nada!!!
<juanelo> absolutamente nada
<cossier> juanelo, haz lspci y ponlo en pastebin
<juanelo> mira cossier, Tarrasquero
<mimecar> juanelo: mientras pruebas cosas pon a descargar el live cd de ubuntu 10.10
<cossier> !paste, juanelo
<kubot> juanelo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<juanelo> http://img411.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo3j.png/
<juanelo> mimecar: lo tengo descargado, el problema fue q no lo pudé bootear desde un pendrive
<mimecar> si usas unetbootin no deberías tener problemas
<precubcr> mimecar
<precubcr> unebootin para hacer usb dooteables no ?
<mimecar> solo de distribuciones de linux
<precubcr> weno
<juanelo> si precubcr
<precubcr> pues como meto backtrack en usb ?
<precubcr> +no funciona ..
<precubcr> no arranca :(
<precubcr> formateo, le doy a k meta la imagen
<precubcr> la mete
<precubcr> reicniio y no arranca desde el usb
<precubcr> y la bios esta puesta para k lo haga
<juanelo> si con unetbootin pero el 10.10 me tiro error y el 10.4 si inicio bien desde el pendrive
<precubcr> juanelo y backtrac ¿
<mimecar> precubcr: no lo se, debería funcionar, pregunta en el canal de backtrack, seguramente sabrán como hacerlo
<juanelo> cossier: lspci >>> http://img688.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo4n.png/
<juanelo> precubcr: no me agrada backtrack sorry
<precubcr> ok juanelo y mimecar gracias
<juanelo> cossier: te das cuenta q en lspci no sale informacion del dispositivo de audio, empiezo a pensar q es problema de HW :(
<cossier> juanelo, no veo nada que pueda ser d audio!!
<juanelo> no nada cossier
<cossier> juanelo, que ordenador tienes
<juanelo> toshiba satelite u305
<cossier> si tiene cdrom pruebale un liveCD
<juanelo> cossier: esta jodida la lectora :S
<juanelo> todo por usb
<cossier> juanelo, vaya !! :-(
<trostraitor> hola
<juanelo> trostraitor: hi!
<trostraitor> ¿hay alguien por aqui?
<mimecar> 85 personas
<precubcr> jajajaaj
<cossier> juanelo, tu laptop no llevara algun boton para desconectar el audio????
<juanelo> si cossier
<juanelo> pero esta activo el audio
<cossier> juanelo, ahh ok
<trostraitor> es que no me sale la lista de personas
<trostraitor> perdon
<juanelo> lo presiono y se tacha el applet, lo vuelo aprecionar a aparece la barra con todo el volumen
<juanelo> pero el icono del applet no cambia nada, se que asi sin nada de volumen
<juanelo> trostraitor: /names
<juanelo> cossier: no será problema de HW?
<cossier> juanelo, es posible debes probar con otro otra LiveUSB
<Killman> hi
<Killman> alguien recuerdo de que es la S : drws--S---   ?
<Killman> recuerda*
<erUSUL> setuid/setguid
<juanelo>  como cual cossier ????
<mimecar> ubuntu 10.10 , fedora 14 o opensuse 11
<cossier> juanelo, la que sea solo para saber si detecta el audio
<juanelo> ok mimecar
<juanelo> bueno eso haré cossier gracias :)
<cossier> :-)
<juanelo> chaus a todos gracias :)
<victor__> chicos hay algo que no termino de entender... está claro que kde y gnome utilizan distintas librerías... pero qué consecuencias puede haber al instalar aplicaciones kde (como amarok) en gnome? me encantan ciertas aplicaciones kde pero no encuentro la manera de integrarlas en gnome (pero sí he encontrado la manera de hacerlo al contrario)... alguna ayuda¿?
<mimecar> victor__: si tienes espacio en el disco, ninguna
<victor__> pero en cuestión de rendimiento¿?
<mimecar> similar
<victor__> joder entonces perfecto!
<mimecar> puedes ponerle a la aplicación de kde un estilo similar al de gnome
<victor__> lo que no me gusta mucho es eso, la integración de kde en gnome... parece un programa emulado con wine lol
<victor__> cómo¿?
<mimecar> con "Preferencias del sistema"
<mimecar> posiblemente tengas que poner algún programa extra de kde
<mimecar> para configurar las opciones
<victor__> el caso es que la interfaz de gnome me encanta, y las aplicaciones de kde también pero luego... al mezclarlos parecen tan raros
<mimecar> al reves lo tengo yo, las aplicaciones de gnome son iguales a las de kde
<mimecar> es antiguo, pero puede que te funcione http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2007/05/04/integrar-esteticamente-aplicaciones-kde-y-qt-en-gnome/
<victor__> tienes kde con apps de gnome?
<mimecar> si
<victor__> esa página ya la vi, no funcionan las app's que indica
<victor__> y qué aplicaciones gnome usas¿?
<mimecar> firefox, thunderbird y pidgin
<victor__> en kde sólo me faltaba pidgin, porque kopete es horrible, me daban ganas de dejar de chatear xD
<mimecar> que te impide usar pidgin en kde?
<mimecar> kde aplica el mismo estilo y fuente a las aplicaciones de gnome
<victor__> ya sólo que estando varios días en kde fue cómo volver a windows después de 4 años usando gnome... en apariencia me refiero, no me gustó nada
<mimecar> puedes dejar kde con la apariencia de gnome
<mimecar> gnome se parece más a windows
<cossier> alguien sabe que puede pasar con mis letras http://img130.imageshack.us/i/corrupcifonts.png/
<Tarrasquero> cossier: te falta un paquete para nautilus
<cossier> de vez en cuando me pasa
<cossier> y hoy en la letra U mayuscula
<mimecar> cossier: crea un usuario nuevo y mira si pasa
<cossier> ya tengo un usuario nuevo pero no lo he mirado !!
<mimecar> ya sabes
<granjero> hola, existe un log en ubuntu server que diga que archivos se borraron y que user los borró?
<erUSUL> granjero: no
<trostraitor> hola
<granjero> erUSUL, que lástima
<erUSUL> granjero: cada uno es dueño de sus archivos y si quiere borrarlos pues puede hacerlo; ¿no?
<granjero> si erUSUL pero en un entorno de trabajo de red hay archivos que se comparten
<granjero> y quizá quedaba registrado en algun log
<erUSUL> granjero: entonces no permitas que nadie borre archivos compartidos
<granjero> y como se hace eso?
<granjero> con el bit stiky?
<erUSUL> granjero: por ejemplo
<granjero> y otro ejemplo?
<erUSUL> acl's
<trostraitor> ¿como configuro la conexion a un servidor desde la linea de comandos?
<granjero> ahi estoy leyendo sbre las acl
<granjero> gracias erUSUL
<granjero> trostraitor, explicate mejor
<erUSUL> trostraitor: que tipo de conexion?
<trostraitor> quiero conectarme a un servidor irc desde la linea de comandos
<trostraitor> nombre de servidor:puerto
<trostraitor> o algo así
<erUSUL> trostraitor: usa irssi o weechat
<trostraitor> ¿como uso eso?
<granjero> seguramente debas instalarlo con apt-get install weechat
<erUSUL> trostraitor: irssi; una vez que haya arrancado pon /server irc.loquesea.com
<granjero> y despues de instalado lo ejecutas y configuras el server etc
<trostraitor> ok vamos a ver si funca
<Guest33769> Buenas
<Gusso> haz tu pregunta
<pipo66> Que complicado q es usar el iPad pa chatear
<pipo66> Gente me fuy
<Negro> hola todos
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Negro> que bueno haber encontrado esto
<Negro> como hago las consultas?
<piripi> Negro, dispara, directamente
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Negro> a que bueno
<Negro> que es lo que tengo que hacer para tener una live usb persistente
<erUSUL> !usb
<kubot> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<erUSUL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Negro> si soy bastente malo con mi ingles es por eso que no la puedo terminar bien
<erUSUL> yo nunca lo he hecho asi que no sabria ayudar mas
<Negro> que archivo tengo que borrar o modificar para que en la version live usb que cree con el creador de discos de arranque no aprezca la pantalla de instalacion
<piripi> Negro, mira aquí http://www.softwarelibre.net/ubuntu_804_persistente_tutorial_paso_a_paso
<Negro> gracias piripipi
<Negro> solo se habla de eso
<Negro> yo soy de tucuman argentina
<Negro> y consulto aca por que la gente des españa sabe mas
<Negro> de linux obvio
<xangua> -es de español, no de españa jum
<xangua> simplemente selecciones instalar ubuntu al usb, como si fuera el disco duro
<Negro> xangua
<Negro> asi no se instalo nunca
<Negro> creo que por que no tenia paticion swap
<Negro> pero voy  probar lo que dice piripipi
<Negro> che alguin sabe de un canal de gente de bolivia con la que pueda chatear?
<Negro> social
<piripi> Negro, en freenode difícil
<piripi> prueba en IRC Hispano
<piripi> y eso de que la gente de España sabe más de linux no es del todo cierto
<piripi> hay grandes cabezas en latinoamérica
<piripi> en cuestiones de informática+electrónica hay muchísimas
<Negro> de donde sos piripipi
<Negro> simpre te pongo mal
<Negro> jajaja
<piripi> soy de canarias, españa
<Gusso> jjj ya se volvio esto como "Latin chat"...mas bn deberian usar un canal !→→Off-topic"""
<Negro> ok
<piripi> Gusso, :)
<Gusso> para tertulias
<ps__> piripi totalmente de acuerdo
<piripi> por eso dije que en freenode, difícil encontrar un canal tipo el que pedía
<Negro> sorry gusso
<piripi> que buscase IRC Hispano
<Gusso> ;)
<Negro> si no lo se configurar
<Negro> no me aarece en la lista
<Negro> si me podes decir gusso
<piripi> Negro usas XChat?
<ps__> http://www.softwarelibre.cl/drupal//?q=node/1145
<TheKernel> irc.irc-hispano.org
<Negro> kubot tine mas onda que vos
<Negro> si
<Negro> si piripi
<piripi> ps__, un buen ejemplo de lo que decía
<piripi> pues Negro menú Editar->Preferencias->Redes
<piripi> pulsas Añadir
<piripi> y escribes lo que te pone TheKernel
<Negro> ok
<Negro> pero no tengo esos menus te lo juro
<TheKernel> xchat-ver-servidor-etc..
<TheKernel> dale a xchat
<TheKernel> lista de redes -editar
<piripi> Negro, acabo de ver que la gente de IRC Hispano tiene preparado un tutorial para el X Chat
<piripi> http://www.irc-hispano.es/ayuda/usuario/31-xchat
<piripi> lo que no sé a ustedes, pero a mí no se me ven las imágenes
<rosa> hola, tengo un problemilla con la impresora, alguien me puede ayudar? imprime unos simbolos raros en una linea solamente
<chilicuil> u.u'
<rosa> nunca la he llegado hacer funcionar bien
<rosa> creo que me falta algo
<guampa> que modelo de impresora? y que version de ubuntu?
<rosa> es una Hp Photosmart B-010 y el ubuntu es el 10.04
<rosa> creo que no tengo instalado el Hp-lip
<rosa> o como se diga
<erUSUL> rosa: instalalo entonces. aunque deberia haberse instalado cuando configuraste la impresora ...
<erUSUL> rosa: sudo apt-get install hplip
<rosa> ok
<cmaiz82> yo no lo instalé asi
<rosa> como lo hago entonces?
<cmaiz82> porque la versión que traen los repositorios no soporta mi impresora
<guampa> probablemente ande con hplip
<cmaiz82> me lo bajé de la página de hp
<rosa> como lo instalaste tu cmaiz82?
<rosa> pero hay software para linux desde HP?
<cmaiz82> me bajé de la página de HP oficial el driver hplip-3.10.9.run
<guampa> rosa: proba instalando el de los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu primero
<rosa> ok
<cmaiz82> y después sudo sh ./hplip-3.10.9.run
<guampa> si no te funciona podes desinstalarlo y probar con los de hp
<cmaiz82> claro
<cmaiz82> por probar no pierdes nada
<rosa> tengo que tener la impresora encendida cuando este instalando el hp-lip o no hace falta?
<cmaiz82> es impresora solo rosa ?
<rosa> no, es impresora y escaner
<cmaiz82> da igual rosa, una vez instalado probablemente te pida reiniciar o desconectar y volver a conectar
<rosa> ok
<cmaiz82> vale pues prueba el que dicen ellos de los repositorios
<rosa> voy a probarlo
<guampa> en mi caso cuando instale hplip tuve que ir al panel de impresoras de hp que aparece instalado y agregar la impresora manualmente desde ahi
<cmaiz82> aunque a mi no me funcionó
<cmaiz82> yo en mi caso tube que trastear en /usr/share/hplip/data/models/models.dat
<rosa> y una cosa... un dia me dijeron que a parte del Hp-lip tenia que instalar una historia mediante una web que no recuerdo
<rosa> que tiene un nombre tambien
<cmaiz82> y cambiar un par de parámetros ahí dentro para que reconozca mi escaner
<rosa> sabeis a que me refiero?
<cmaiz82> no
<cmaiz82> para instalar la impresora no hace falta nada mas
<cmaiz82> :)
<rosa> tenia que meterme en una direccion web rara y ahí tenia que especificar algunas cosillas
<NipSarm> hola a todos =O
<rosa> tiene un nombre peculiar tambien
<cmaiz82> hola
<NipSarm> xsane ?
<cmaiz82> concretamente con que fin, rosa ?
<NipSarm> http://localhost:631/  ??
<rosa> algo asi, y creo recordar que tenia como una direccion ip
<rosa> como cuando accedes al router
<NipSarm> yo tengo una hp multifuncional y con ese driver funciona  todo =P
<rosa> no se si me entendeis
<NipSarm> si, es la web para configurar cups}
<cmaiz82> cual usas NipSarm hplip?
<rosa> eso es!!
<rosa> se llamaba Cups!
<rosa> ese es el nombre
<rosa> que es Cups?
<NipSarm> si, hplip, actualizé con el driver que rosa menciona
<guampa> en mi caso no tuve que configurar nada en el cups, una vez que quedo instalado hplip y la impresora todo anduvo joya
<cmaiz82> lo mismo digo
<rosa> o sea que en principio el Cups no me hace falta no?
<guampa> de hecho estaba en la oficina, instale 5 impresoras hp diferentes
<cmaiz82> me quedo con el driver de hp
<guampa> el cups *creo* que se instala tambien pero no es necesario configurarlo, no recuero si hplip suplanta a cups o trabajan juntos
<NipSarm> para el scaner talvez.. pero el mio escanea normal T_T lo malo es que los cartuchos se quedaron sin tinta
<NipSarm> CUPS is the software you use to print from applications like the web browser you are using to read this page.
<erUSUL> trabajan juntos
<NipSarm> Common Unix Printing System xD!!
<rosa> chicos
<rosa> ya estoy de vuelta
<rosa> sudo sh ./hplip-3.10.9.run
<rosa> he puesto este comando
<rosa> y me dice algo extraño
<NipSarm> si no tienes las dependencias te avisará..
<rosa> sh: Can't open ./hplip-3.10.9.run
<rosa> me pone eso
<guampa> rosa, trataste antes de instalar desde los repositorios?
<cmaiz82> tienes que bajartelo primero rosa
<NipSarm> =/ permiso de ejecucuon creo
<NipSarm> *ejecucion =D
<erUSUL> rosa: no te lies; instala la version de los repositorios
<guampa> concuerdo con erUSUL
<rosa> sudo apt-get install hplip
<rosa> he puesto esto primero
<guampa> eso
<NipSarm> o desde synaptic
<erUSUL> rosa: ahora ve a Sistema>Admin...>Impresoras
<rosa> ok
<erUSUL> rosa: borra tu impresora y vuelvela a añadir
<rosa> ok
<rosa> y como la añado?
<rosa> creo que estoy haciendolo bien
<rosa> va en camino
<erUSUL> Servidor>Nueva>impresora
<rosa> esta buscando controladores
<rosa> espera
<rosa> me dice que puedo hacerlo de varias maneras
<guampa> la impresora esta conectada x usb o por red?
<rosa> seleccionando la marca y demas?
<cmaiz82> erUSUL, que versión se instala desde repos?
<rosa> le doy?
<guampa> si aparece el modelo dale
<rosa> por USB? aunque como es mejor??
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: en 10.04 es 3.10.2 o algo asi
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: apt-cache policy hplip
<guampa> por red es mejor si hay mas computadoras conectadas a una misma red
<erUSUL> rosa: usb si lo tienes
<guampa> si una sola maquina es mejor usb, mas simpleç
<erUSUL> bueno depende de como tengas la impresora conectada a tu ordenador
<rosa> ok
<rosa> vale
<rosa> de momento lo tengo por USB
<rosa> y solo tengo un pc
<cmaiz82> ah vale
<cmaiz82> no conocia "policy"
<rosa> aunque en el futuro me gustaria hacer una red de 3 o 4 pc a la ve
<rosa> vez
<rosa> pero por el momento lo tengo asi
<rosa> 1 pc
<rosa> conectado a la impresora
<rosa> y la tengo por usb
<erUSUL> ok
<rosa> bueno me dice que la seleccione de una lista
<rosa> marca
<rosa> modelo
<rosa> y demás
<rosa> hago eso no?
<NipSarm> sip
<rosa> ok
<rosa> parece que lo esta haciendo bien
<rosa> esta imprimiendo una pagina de prueba
<rosa> bien
<NipSarm> =O que modelo es tu hp?
<rosa> ha imprimido bien la pagina de prueba
<erUSUL> rosa: entonces todo bien
<rosa> es una photosmart B-010 series
<rosa> pero como utilizo ahora el escaner por ejemplo?
<erUSUL> rosa: para el scanner tienes que configurar otro programa(s) xsane
<NipSarm> =/ la mia  cuando tenia el driver anterior solo imprimia en verde xD
<cmaiz82> aplicaciones > graficos > simple scan
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<cmaiz82> buenas seyacat
<rosa> me dice que compruebe que el escaner esta encendido y conectado
<rosa> eso es que no me lo reconoce no?
<seyacat> rosa: que marca es el scanner?
<rosa> como instalo el xsane?
<NipSarm> o es eso o te esta jugando una broma :D
<rosa> el escaner va dentro de la impresora en la parte de arriba
<seyacat> sudo apt-get install xsane
<cmaiz82> joer yo no tube que hacer nada de eso, ni instalar xsane
<rosa> se supone que ya tengo el hplip instalado no?
<cmaiz82> ademas es raro, no te ha pedido reiniciar, ni plug-unplug?
<rosa> no
<NipSarm> si ya imprimio, ya tienes esa funcion =D te falta la otra
<rosa> no me ha pedido nada
<cmaiz82> si, eso esta claro jaja
<NipSarm> de todas maneras reinicia la impresora, e instala el xsane
<rosa> ok
<rosa> de todos modos una cosa
<rosa> no os pasa a vosotros que tarda mucho en imprimir un documento??
<rosa> pero exageradamente
<NipSarm> cuando se instalo el hplip, bajó algunas dependencias? o solo el hplip?
<NipSarm> más de 1 minuto si es raro...
<cmaiz82> a mi no me tarda nada
<rosa> como se si tengo instalado bien el hplip?
<cmaiz82> hombre si imprimió
<rosa> pero es que la pagina de prueba la imprime siempre bien, pero los documentos no los imprime!
<rosa> jeje
<NipSarm> pidió dependencias cuando instalaste?
<rosa> bueno voy por partes
<rosa> he reiniciado la impresora
<rosa> voy a instalar xsane
<erUSUL> rosa: que programa usas para imprimir?
<rosa> no se ni como se llama
<rosa> xD
<rosa> para imprimir?
<rosa> yo le doy a archivo e imprimir
<rosa> hay algun programa para imprimir?
<NipSarm> T_T  yo hago lo mismo, a que te referías ?
<erUSUL> rosa: me refiero a si imprimes desde openoffice o desde el visor de documentos
<rosa> ahh
<rosa> desde el visor de documentos
<erUSUL> rosa: para ver si fallan todos los programas o solo uno
<rosa> ahh
<rosa> ok ok
<rosa> un PDF lo puedo abrir desde el OpenOffice no?
<erUSUL> rosa: miraste en archivo>imprimir la configuracion de la pagina y en la pestaña avanzado si todo está correcto?
<rosa> si creo que si, pero ahora tengo un problema mas
<NipSarm> alguien sabe si en avidemux hay opcion de rehacer??
<rosa> me dice el Xsane que no encuentra ningun escaner
<rosa> hay algo que tengo mal
<cmaiz82> si NipSarm creo
<rosa> yo recuerdo que otra impresora que tenia muy parecida a esta tenía un programita que la controlaba
<NipSarm> menos mal, donde veo esa opcion ?
<rosa> pero ahora ya no tengo ese programa
<cmaiz82> eso ya ni idea
<cmaiz82> pero he leido que lo tiene
<cmaiz82> xD
<NipSarm> no lo encuentro =/ lo digo porque hice varios cambios en el video y queria deshacer el ultimo
<SyncStar> ¿Qué programa codificador puedo usar para encodear vídeos para el iPod?
<NipSarm> asi que usé esa opcion y se borraron todos los  cambio =S
<cmaiz82> vaya tela
<cmaiz82> en google busqué y vi que si tiene deshacer/rehacer
<cmaiz82> pero no lo he usado nunca, sorry
<erUSUL> SyncStar: arista o winff
<SyncStar> Gracias erUSUL, lo probaré.
<rosa> que programa puede abrir PDF a parte del visor de documentos?
<cmaiz82> adobe reader
<erUSUL> xpdf
<fosco_> rosa: evince, gimp...
<Genelyk> evince
<rosa> pero el Gimp te reconoce documentos con muchas paginas?
<rosa> por ejemplo yo tengo que imprimir un documento de 32 paginas
<rosa> el Gimp puede abrirlo entero?
<guampa> esta tambien adobe reader
<cmaiz82> eso decia yo
<NipSarm> no encuentro lo de rehacer, alguna idea??
<guampa> ah no lo vi perdon cmaiz82
<cmaiz82> re/do
<cmaiz82> me lo voy a instalar yo
<cmaiz82> asi te ayudo a buscar
<rosa> chicos, se supone que el evince viene instalado con la distribucion de Ubuntu no?
<roberto_> pitivi tiene rehacer
<chilicuil> rosa: si
<NipSarm> sí rosa :)  cmaiz  espero que haya suerte con eso =/
<rosa> necesito vuestra ayuda chicos, mañana tengo un examen y necesito imprimir y escanear
<NipSarm> roberto,  avidemux no ??=(
<rosa> evince no lo encuentro en las aplicaciones
<roberto_> por lo que veo solo tiene deshacer
<cmaiz82> yo tampoco lo veo NipSarm
<cmaiz82> leñe
<NipSarm> Alt + F2 y escribes evince =D
 * alexneb da las buenas noches
<roberto_> kino tambien tiene los dos
<NipSarm> >_<  como quien dice me tocó hacer todo de nuevo...
<cmaiz82> lo que me extraña que no tenga un "historial"
<rosa> pero si el evince es el visor de documentos no?
<erUSUL> si; si que lo es
<rosa> bueno alguien me puede ayudar con el escaner?
<NipSarm> =/  parece que no podre recuperar los cambios  tmr...
<rosa> no reconoce el xsane el escaner
<NipSarm> el xsane te pidió dependencias ?
<rosa> no se lo que son dependencias
<NipSarm> alguien me puede guiar para hacer gifs con gimp ?? que pesen  poco
<guampa> por lo que leo x ahi parece que hay algunos modelos hp que no tienen soporte para imprimir o solo x red
<guampa> podria ser uno de esos
<guampa> lastima que el sitio de hp donde esta el listado esta caido ahora :/
<NipSarm> cuando se instala con apt-get te dice : Se descargarán los siguientes archivos extras o algo similar..
<cmaiz82> dirás para escanear
<guampa> esoeso
<guampa> para escanear
<NipSarm> esas son las dependencias que necesita dicho programa para funcionar
<cmaiz82> a mi me pasó lo mismo, tuve que tocar el archivo models.dat
<guampa> http://hplipopensource.com/node/302
<guampa> ese es el sitio pero esta en mantenimiento ahora
<TheKernel> buenas hay usuarios de android?
<rosa> creo que si lo decia porque tuve que seleccionar S/n
<rosa> es eso lo que me preguntabas?
<NipSarm>  ya que voy a empezar de nuevo... hay alguna configuracion de bitrate para no perder mucha calidad al convertir videos??
<cmaiz82> sudo apt-get remove --purge avidemux
<NipSarm> algun tamaño o codec  ?
<cmaiz82> lo siento NipSarm
<cmaiz82> no hay forma
<NipSarm> T_T lo sé, empezaré de nuevo, primero quiero convertir el video
<rosa> hay una cosa que me desconcierta
<rosa> un familiar imprimio un curriculum hace un mes en esta impresora
<rosa> y ahora parece que no va
<rosa> no entiendo nada
<cmaiz82> rosa prueba una cosa
<cmaiz82> (vaya rima)
<rosa> xD
<NipSarm> imprime paginas de prueba pero no documentos??
<rosa> si
<cmaiz82> escribe sudo gedit /usr/share/hplip/data/models/models.dat
<rosa> eso es
<rosa> ya lo tengo escrito
<cmaiz82> oks te aparece una ventana nueva con texto no?
<cmaiz82> le das a buscar y tecleas photosmart_b010_series
<rosa> si
<cmaiz82> oks ese es tu modelo de impresora no? pues debajo busca io-mpf-mode
<rosa> me dice que no se encontró
<cmaiz82> io-mfp-mode
<rosa> eso en buscar?
<cmaiz82> no eso esta debajo de photosmart_b010_series
<cmaiz82> buscalo que esta cerca
<cmaiz82> io-mfp-mode=3 te saldrá asi
<rosa> si pero es que no me aparece la photosmart_b010_series
<cmaiz82> busca sólo b010
<cmaiz82> a ver si sale algo
<NipSarm> alguien por ahi me puede ayudar?
<file_not_found> hola
<rosa> me sale la hp-photosmart
<NipSarm> si a un video de resolucion 720x480 le bajo a la mitad y le subo el bitrate se pierde calidad??
<guampa> en mi models.dat aparece tal como lo pusiste vos cmaiz82 en la linea 1298
<cmaiz82> si guampa  viene asi por defecto
<cmaiz82> cambiándolo a mi me funcionó
<file_not_found> recurro a ustedes porque mi pc me consume mucha memoria ram
<rosa> a mi no me sale mi modelo o eso creo
<guampa> file_not_found: como es eso?
<guampa> rosa: fijate alrededor de la linea 1300
<fosco_> file_not_found: sistema - administracion - monitor de sistema
<NipSarm> en mi lista tambien aparece =O
<fosco_> ahi identificas los procesos q consumen mas ram
<guampa> file_not_found: te puede parecer que te queda poca ram porque normalmente linux la llena con la cache de disco tambien
<file_not_found> tengoo una memoria ram de 1gb
<rosa> hp_designjet_10ps esa es la impresora que me sale en la linea 1298
<NipSarm> ayuda con edicion de video, alguien que me despeje unas dudas.. =/
<dabor> file_not_found, linux siempre intenta usar toda la ram posible
<file_not_found> y me esta consumiendo el 75%
<cmaiz82> [photosmart_b010_series] <--- a mi me aparece asi rosa
<cmaiz82> claro que yo uso la versión 3.10.0
<cmaiz82> claro que yo uso la versión 3.10.9, perdón
<guampa> yo tengo menos que eso libre y tengo pocos programas andando, 4G aca
<rosa> no me estoy enterando de nada
<guampa> es la cache de disco
<rosa> podemos hablar en otro canal o por privado?
<rosa> es que se me mezclan las conversaciones
<rosa> entre unos y otros
<file_not_found> tengo abierto un reproductor de musica abierto y la musica salta
<file_not_found> y cuando abro audacity y grabo
<file_not_found> y se ponee lentisimo
<roberto_> eso me pasaba a mi tambien
<roberto_> file not found
<file_not_found> es insoportable
<dabor> file_not_found, eso no es por la ram usada
<roberto_> si se pnia lento y salta todo
<dabor> file_not_found, comprueba que programa te usa la CPU
<guampa> file_not_found: que procesador tenes?
<NipSarm>   muy raro yo tengo un 1GB  de ram fisica y 1 GB de swap
<file_not_found> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 1GHz
<NipSarm> y editando videos llega al 80 %   + o -
<guampa> mira editando videos puede que 1G quede corto, dependiendo el tamaño y resolucion del video
<guampa> la cpu esta bien
<NipSarm> de lo que no tengo idea es que es SWAP ?
<guampa> no creo que 1G te cause problemas para pasar musica eso si
<guampa> swap es memoria virtual
<roberto_> swap es una memoria alterna que utiliza
<NipSarm> lo sospechaba.... si cuando instalo le aumento la swap a 4 GB, se manejara mejor el sistema ?
<file_not_found> esto nunca me paso
<roberto_> se usa el doble de la fisica no?
<file_not_found> 2gb de swap
<dabor> NipSarm, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espacio_de_intercambio
<guampa> aprox, si tenes mucha ram depende mas o menos lo que quieras hacer
<guampa> con 16G de ram yo no usaria swap supongo o muy poco
<cousteau> file_not_found, pon `top`, o abre el Monitor del sistema, y mira a ver qué consume tanta RAM
<file_not_found> hay uun proceso sh que consume 200 %
<dabor> roberto_, de 2 Gb para arriba de ram = a la ram, igualmente el sistema practicamente no la usa
<roberto_> o puede pponer htop
<dabor> roberto_, comando free, te da esa info
<cousteau> se usa el doble de swap que de RAM cuando no se tienen 4 GB de RAM
<guampa> swap es usar el disco rigido u otro almacenamiento para guardar cosas que se supone no se necesitan inmediatamente en ram
<file_not_found> cuando grabo con audacity
<guampa> entonces se libera ram
<cousteau> creo que a partir de 1 GB de SWAP o así ya empieza a ser abusar
<guampa> cuando se necesita algo que esta en el swap se vuelve a pasar a ram, por eso se llama de "intercambio" o "swap" que significa lo mismo
<cousteau> a mí el audacity no me va muy bien grabando... a lo mejor usando Jack va mejor
<roberto_> si mi sistema nunca usa mas de un 20 %
<roberto_> a mi me funciona bien audacity
 * cousteau prueba su audacity
<roberto_> me toma los efectos de rakarrack y todo
<file_not_found> se me pone lento
<NipSarm> =O entonces si le subo la swap andará mas ligerito cierto ?
 * cousteau <3 rakarrack
<file_not_found> hace unos dias pasa esto
 * cousteau busca su micrófono
<roberto_> efectos de guitarra
<NipSarm> mmm... ahora que tiene igual swap que ram he notado que hace menos ruido xD
<guampa> NipSarm: la swap sirve para simular mas memoria, y no quedarte sin ella pero obviamente es centenares de veces mas lenta
<roberto_> lei que hay una forma de crear swap si te olvidaste de hacerlo en la instalacion
<dabor> NipSarm, no sirve aumentar swap para ir mas rapido
<cousteau> roberto_, deberías probar la versión 0.6 si no la tienes
<roberto_> de rakarrack
<roberto_> ??
<NipSarm> yo creo que si, porque vieras como sufro para encodear videos en windos...
<NipSarm> si pongo el video debo irme del pc hasta que acabe..
<guampa> windows swapea que da calambre
<file_not_found> como lo soluciono?
<NipSarm> y si tengo suerte no se congela el programa...
<guampa> es muy malo con el manejo de ram
<roberto_> file found se que no es un buen consejo
<NipSarm> en cambio en gnu ... voy viendo videos en youtube mientras trabaja el video =D
<roberto_> a mi se me soluciono instalando otra distro
<NipSarm> y hace menos ruido el ventilador... y no suena el disco duro...{
<file_not_found> es la primera vez en mas de 2 años
<NipSarm> T_T  es un cambio dramatico, solo me faltan los juegos y gnu queda =D
<file_not_found> sera la placa de video?
<cousteau> aarg... no puedo grabar con el Audacity
<file_not_found> o el driver
<roberto_> quien usa ardour?
<file_not_found> consejos...
<fugaz> hola gente cual es la carpeta donde esta firefox?? ubuntu 10.04 instale firefox por centro de aplicaciones
<fugaz> ?
<cousteau> segunda vez que no sé bien cómo tengo el micrófono desactivado para capturar (pero se oye por los altavoces si habilito esa opción)
<cousteau> fugaz, para qué lo quieres saber? la config va en ~/.mozilla/firefox/ y los programas creo que en /usr/lib/mozilla
<file_not_found> 82 % de consumo
<fugaz> gracias
<fugaz> quiero crear un lanzador para fierefox
<NipSarm> file.. consumo del cpu o solo de la ram ?
<file_not_found> firefox, htop , compiz icon y monitor del sistema
<cousteau> fugaz, con que pongas   firefox   como comando ya bastaría
<roberto_> no esta en el menu firefox?
<file_not_found> ram
<fugaz> no no esta
<cousteau> (o arrastrar y soltar desde el menú, también...)
<NipSarm> cuanto de swap tienes ?
<roberto_> menu principal
<file_not_found> 83 % de ram
<cousteau> fugaz, sí, en Aplicaciones > Internet > Navegador web Firefox
<fugaz> no no esta
<file_not_found> 2 gb de swap
<roberto_> entonces no se instalo
<cousteau> fugaz, pues dale botón derecho al menú, Editar, Aplicaciones, y a ver si ahí aparece desactivado o algo
<NipSarm> ya  cerraste el proceso de 200% ?
<fugaz> acavo de hacer eso y en esitar los menus no esta tampoco
<fugaz> por eso quiero ver si se instalo asi podre hacer yo el lazador o de lo contrario volver a instalar
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-20
<roberto_> preferencias menu principal
<cousteau> fugaz, si hiciste una instalación normal debería estar
<NipSarm> Alt + F2 -> firefox, si aparece es porque esta
<cousteau> abre un terminal y pon   firefox   a ver si funciona
<fugaz> buena!!!! provare
<NipSarm> alguien que me ayude con edicion de video ??
<NipSarm> que codec me recomiendan??
<fugaz> gracias al escribir firefox inicio mozilla
<fugaz> http://pastebin.com/pLbQJYrb que ago??
<guampa> NipSarm: para que es el video? si es una peli x ahi con xvid ya anda
<NipSarm> es un video de una camara handycam sony y pesa bastante, quiero reducirle la resolucion sin que pierda mucha calidad
<NipSarm> que me recomiendas ?
<cousteau> guampa, peli x?
<guampa> mm no edito video hace dos años mas o menos
<guampa> peli...cula
<guampa> pero creo que xvid zafa
<guampa> comprime bien y no pierde mucha calidad si lo seteas bien
<file_not_found> el proceso de 200% aparecia y desaparecia
<file_not_found> 85%
<NipSarm> ok, que es setear ?
<guampa> configurar
<NipSarm> plop! a file se le metio un virus xD!!
<NipSarm> que configuracion es buena guampa ?
<guampa> como 200% de cpu?
<file_not_found> si
<file_not_found> aparecia y desaparecia
<NipSarm> he visto unos videos que sacaran de esta misma handycam en windos y tenia 1900kbps y era de 330x230 maso..
<NipSarm> puedo hacer tambien con el xvid ?
<guampa> NipSarm: me temo que hablaria muchas pavadas si te dijera xq hace bastante que no lo uso, pero los que se me ocurren son: resolucion, cuadros x segundo, algoritmo de compresion y cuadros clave, estos dos ya entran en la categoria de muchas pavadas, porque no se si son configurables
<guampa> tendrias que agarrar alguna guia x la web
<guampa> o alguna guia de avidemux mejor todavia
<NipSarm> =O ok, estoy viendo en la web algunos tutos
<NipSarm> con imagenes es lo mejor =D porque las letras como que aburre leer =/
<file_not_found> plop! a file se le metio un virus xD!!
<file_not_found> ¿
<file_not_found> ?
<guampa> jajaja porque siempre que pasa algo raro es "un viruz" ?
<file_not_found> no tiene solucion mi problema
<NipSarm> xD! si tienes razon no creo que sea un virus, debe ser un demonio que se ejecuta cuando quiere xD!
<guampa> o un virua demoniaco XD
<NipSarm> necesita un exorcista !! =P
<guampa> file_not_found: no llegaste a ver el nombre del proceso?
<file_not_found> como se cual es?
<file_not_found> sh
<guampa> un script
<NipSarm> guampa que formato de salido me conviene??
<NipSarm> *salida
<guampa> NipSarm: mpeg
<guampa> y de contenedor tenes avi y mkv
<guampa> creo que mkv no lo agarran los repros de dvd para tv, pero no estoy muy seguro
<NipSarm> tenog MPEG-1 , 2 y 4...
<file_not_found> yo ayer instale el driver de ati
<file_not_found> catalyst
<file_not_found> y hoy de nuevo
<NipSarm> son varias opciones: MPEG: avcodec y el otro es mpeg2enc
<guampa> NipSarm: x lo que veo en wikipedia MPEG-1 es para vcd, para dvd MPEG-2
<NipSarm> entonces el 2.. en avcodec ??  o el otro?
<guampa> me lleve el diablo si lo se
<cousteau> yo hace poco codifiqué un vídeo en XviD e iba bien... Ogg por lo visto no es muy allá, está muy bien para audio pero en vídeo dicen que no es muy bueno
<guampa> dado que coincide el nombre x q no mpeg2enc? xD
<guampa> sino haz tateti
<NipSarm> =O necesito el video para subirlo a youtube, con una resolucion aceptable :D
<guampa> ah
<guampa> hubieras empezado x ahi
<guampa> x eso te pregunte al principio
<guampa> eso es mas facil de encontrar, porque deben especificar que formatos son validos
<NipSarm> plop!  yo pensaba subirlo como mp4, no creo que haya problemas
<guampa> jajajaja
<file_not_found> el nmbre del procesos es sh
<guampa> no se pero buscar en google editar video para youtube debe ser mas facil
<cousteau> guampa, muchos
<NipSarm> ahora el video tiene como codec Generic DV
<NipSarm> eso necesito cambiar :S
<cousteau> DV no te lo recomiendo para youtube, está sin comprimir y ocupará un güevo, tardará años en subirse
<guampa> file_not_found: eso parece un script, fijate si hay algun cron de tu usuario o root
<guampa> file_not_found: y sino pueden ser trabajos de anacron
<NipSarm> lo sé, el video de 30 minutos pesa 6 GB por eso quiero convertirlo
<file_not_found> que es eso
<guampa> entonces xvid
<Gargadon> puedes usar x264 (AVC)
<cousteau> aparte de eso, sé que YouTube reconoce OGG, XviD... y, bueno, supongo que cualquier formato relativamente común
<guampa> es como el mp3 para el video
<file_not_found> que es cron?
<cousteau> guampa, eso sería el mpg
<file_not_found> !anacron
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'anacron'.
<guampa> cousteau: dentro de un mpg podes tener video xvid
<josue> hola tengo problemas al iniciar mi  10.04 me dice"se encontraron errores al comprobar el contolador de disco"
<cousteau> file_not_found, una película de motos de luz que... ah, no, eso es "tron"
<file_not_found> !cron
<kubot> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Gargadon> x264 si quieres bajo peso sin sacrificar calidad
<cousteau> guampa, no sé yo... creo que mpg no es un contenedor de vídeo
<cousteau> dentro de avi sí
<NipSarm> bien eso es lo que busco garga...
<NipSarm> como configuro eso en avidemux , sabes?
<Gargadon> selecciona MPEG-4 (AVC)
<Gargadon> creo que asi se llama
<guampa> cousteau: en el sentido de avi o mkv no, pero ahora no se explicarlo exactamente, pero si se que un xvid sale con .mpg
<file_not_found> guampa
<cousteau> guampa, ah... pues a lo mejor mpg soporta xvid como uno de los codecs, pero a mí me suena más que usen avi
<guampa> avi seria por arriba de todo esto
<guampa> avi y mkv son contenedores
<NipSarm> como lo configuro ?  doble pasada ? con que bitrate??
<Gargadon> h264 superando a los anteriores
<guampa> o sea contienen uno o mas streams de video y audio
<guampa> file_not_found: disculpa, pregunta?
<Gargadon> NipSarm: puedes seleccionarlo de acuerdo al peso deseado del video
<Gargadon> obviamente toma en cuenta la resolucion de tu video y los fps que tiene originalmente
<NipSarm> T_T no entendí, el video dura 30 minutos.. que me recomiendas?
<Gargadon> NipSarm: resolucion? fps?
<file_not_found> cron
<guampa> ok
<guampa> cron y anacron son como el "administrador de tareas" en windows
<NipSarm> 720 x 480... 30 fps
<guampa> son programas que corren periodicamente y se fijan si les han asignado alguna tarea para hacer
<guampa> son para cosas que tienen que hacerse repetitivamente, sea x minuto hora diam, dia de la semana, mes etcetc
<Gargadon> NipSarm: entonces fijale un tamaño no superior a los 250 MB
<file_not_found> como se si uno ejecutandose
<Gargadon> digamos 250 MB - (peso del audio recomprimido)
<guampa> file_not_found: en un terminal "crontab -l"
<guampa> y para ver el de root, "sudo crontab -l root"
<Gargadon> NipSarm: que codec de audio utiliza tu video original?
<NipSarm> ok, audio ; Uncompressed 16-bit PCM  stereo
<guampa> comprimilo
<guampa> usa mp3 o aac
<Gargadon> NipSarm: intenta comprimiendo el audio a AAC CBR, a unos 192 kbps por ejemplo
<file_not_found> nAda
<file_not_found> no hay
<guampa> entonces no es un cronjob
<NipSarm> ok, chevere
<guampa> puede ser un trabajo de anacron
<file_not_found> como hago con anacron
<guampa> cat /etc/anacrontab
<Gargadon> a ese bitrate seguramente te quede en unos 30 MB de audio
<NipSarm> no me inclino tanto por el audio, quiero que el video quede lo mejor posible :D
<file_not_found> # See anacron(8) and anacrontab(5) for details.
<file_not_found> SHELL=/bin/sh PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Gargadon> NipSarm: pos con ese bitrate no notarás perdidas en el audio, así que solo te queda jugar con los valores de peso del video
<file_not_found> # These replace cron's entries 1	5	cron.daily	 nice run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily 7	10	cron.weekly	 nice run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly @monthly	15	cron.monthly nice run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly
<guampa> NipSarm: pero si lo vas a subir a youtuve trata de comprimirlo igual al audio lo mismo que el video
<ha-ny> hola, estoy intentando eliminar un controlador y me manda este error: SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Gargadon> para el ojo "común", un peso medio de 210 MB - (audio AAC comprimido a 30 MB)
<guampa> ha-ny: debes tener un apt-get, aptitude, synaptic o dpkg corriendo
<file_not_found> guampa
<NipSarm> entiendo (Y)
<ha-ny> si, eso mismo me dice synaptic, la cosa es que antes se metrabo el centro de software de ubuntu
<ha-ny> cómo lo destrabo?
<guampa> file_not_found: cualquiera de los scripts que aparecen ahi en /etc/cron.daily o /etc/cron.weekly comienza invocando a "sh"
<file_not_found> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/556026/
<file_not_found> que hago
<file_not_found> ?
<guampa> y /etc/cron.d tambien
<guampa> o esperaria a que aparezca de nuevo el 200% y le enviaria una señal STOP
<guampa> y asi podria ver de donde sale el proceso
<file_not_found> de que manera
<guampa> tienes que ubicar el "pid", creo que en el monitor de sistema lo podes ver
<file_not_found> desde terminal
<Gargadon> NipSarm: y de contenedor un mp4
<file_not_found> cambia
<guampa> y luego seria "sudo kill -19 <pid del programa>"
<guampa> una manera mas bestia que puede causar mas efectos que el deseado seria "pkill -15 sh"
<guampa> el problema con ese es que otros procesos que se llamen "sh" tambien van a parar
<ha-ny> pues me salió uno llamado synapptic y lo quite, pero me paso igual, voy a cerrar sesion después de hacer eso haber si lo logro
<ha-ny> ahora vuelvo
<guampa> otra cosa que se puede hacer es mirar /var/log/syslog y /var/log/messages, y otros logs, y ver que mensajes aparecian en el momento en que aparecia ese proceso, a lo mejor deja algun mensaje en los logs que te puede dar informacion
<roberto_> mirar los archivos de suceso
<ha-ny> aun me da el error
<cmaiz82> guampa,
<guampa> si
<cmaiz82> conoces algún emulador DOS  ?
<ha-ny> la cosa es, estaba instalando una cosa ene l centro de software i se kedo trabado, lo cerre y ahora simepre k lo habro me sale instalandolo
<guampa> ha-ny: proba "sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<guampa> en una terminal
<ha-ny> eso que es pa eliminar esa carpeta?
<guampa> cmaiz82: dosemu y dosbox
<guampa> es un archivo
<file_not_found> ya lo detuvve
<guampa> cuando arranca algun programa que use "apt" que es lo que en definitiva maneja los paquetes, ese archivo se crea y los demas se fijan si existe, para no correr al mismo tiempo
<guampa> file_not_found: bien, pudiste con pkill o kill?
<cousteau> cmaiz82, mejor dosbox
<file_not_found> kill
<cmaiz82> mas completo cousteau ?
<cousteau> cmaiz82, sí, y permite gráficos y demás
<cmaiz82> ah genial
<cousteau> está bastante bien para juegos MS-DOS antiguos
<ha-ny> y siahora me dice esto: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<cousteau> (valga la redundancia)
<cmaiz82> de momento lo necesito para el instituto
<ha-ny> si reinicio se arreglará?
<guampa> file_not_found: bien, corre  "ps axw | grep <pid>"
<cmaiz82> pero no descarto los juegos eh cousteau
<cmaiz82> jajaja
<cousteau> pero según el juego... a lo mejor funciona en el ScummVM
<guampa> ha-ny: prueba, a lo mejor si
<ha-ny> voy a reiniciar, ya vengo
<cmaiz82> es que estamos dando MS-DOS en el instituto y paso de instalarme un windows para eso...
<guampa> cmaiz82: y sino a solucionarlo a los riflazos con huesped virtualbox con DOS
<guampa> :D
<cmaiz82> jajaja guampa tambien tambien
<cousteau> cmaiz82, en todo caso, te instalarías MS-DOS
<cmaiz82> pero no quiero desperdiciar disco
<cousteau> (o FreeDOS)
<cousteau> (FreeDOS en VBox)
<cmaiz82> mmm
<cmaiz82> pues tambien es verdad
<cmaiz82> pero ya tendria que instalar 2 cosas
<cousteau> bueno, prueba el dosbox a ver si te vale
<cmaiz82> Vbox + Ms-dos
<cmaiz82> sip, mientras pueda crear archivos .bat
<cmaiz82> y cuatro comanditos mas
<cmaiz82> me sobrará
<guampa> cualquier opcion te va a correr batch
<cousteau> eso la verdad es que también lo puedes hacer en Wine
<guampa> sip
<guampa> tambien corre command.com
<cousteau> `wine cmd`
<guampa> ah cmd
<cousteau> o a lo mejor con cmd a secas vale
<guampa> no se si en wine esta todo el set de herramientas que venia en dos
<cousteau> "todo el set de herramientas"?? que cabía en un disquete, por dios!
<guampa> si jajajaja pero cuantas cosas se podian hacer
<guampa> igualmente no se si los trae el wine
<cousteau> bueno... ahí están las 4 opciones. Aparte de VBox+FreeDOS, la que más se parece (al menos estéticamente) a MS-DOS es DosBox
<cousteau> yo probaría DosBox
<cmaiz82> esa me he instalado cousteau
<cousteau> bien, espero que te vaya bien
 * cousteau se retira
<cmaiz82> yo tambien me retiro que voy a dormir 6 horas
<novatillo> hola a todos
<novatillo> alguein me podria ayudar
<novatillo> lo que pasa es que trato de hacer esto http://kikuelo.wordpress.com/2009/03/02/union-de-pdfs-protegidos-con-utilidades-linux/
<novatillo> pero no me sale nose creo que estoy poniendo mal el comando para convertir
<novatillo> el problema inicial es que necesito uni unos documentos pdf en uno solo pero al tratar de hacerlo con pdftk me tira un error de contraseña y pues se supone que con el tuto solo se pone a otro formato y se regresa y asi se va pero no me sale
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, alguno de ustedes utiliza un sistema de ficheros que no sea ext?
<guampa> Jakeukalane: por?
<Jakeukalane> para saber si hay alguno que merezca la pena cuando actualice mi ubuntu
<Jakeukalane> y ver la opinión
<Jakeukalane> que tenéis de otros sistemas de archivos
<guampa> hay muchos buenos
<fosco_> Jakeukalane: yo uso btrfs
<guampa> mi favorito desde hace años es xfs, pero ext4 esta bien tambien
<fosco_> pero en el dia a dia no noto difernecia
<Jakeukalane> osea que si tengo ext4 no me merecería la pena cambiar no?
<fosco_> no
<Jakeukalane> ok
<guampa> no estas obligado x nada
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Jakeukalane> guampa, no estar obligado o no, simplemente es probar cosas mejores
<Jakeukalane> si las hubiera
<guampa> eso lo puedes hacer
<guampa> para investigar
<guampa> asi encontre xfs leyendo sobre sistemas hace unos años
<guampa> sigue siendo una buena opcion y tiene 20 años de desarrollo mas o menos
<Jakeukalane> interesante
<guampa> otro que le competia era jfs de ibm
<Jakeukalane> seguiré leyendo información, no sabía casi nada de sistemas de ficheros, está muy interesante
<guampa> pero ahora (creo) anda un poco atras
<guampa> el que se tiene como el mejor x estos tiempos es zfs
<guampa> pero no es nativo de linux, es de solaris
<guampa> en linux hasta ahora funcionaba via un puente para usar sistemas de archivo en espacio de ejecucion de usuario (no de kernel como normalmente corren), que se llama fuse
<Jakeukalane> ahh sí ese estaba buscando jeje
<guampa> pero ahora creo que han sacado un driver para el kernel de zfs, escuche x ahi
<guampa> zfs no lo use, y no se si lo usaria en mi pc
<Jakeukalane> y sobre reiserfs?
<guampa> me parece un poco mas orientado a empresa
<Jakeukalane> que opinión tienes?
<Jakeukalane> ok
<guampa> tenia buena reputacion, yo lo uso para /tmp a veces
<guampa> reiser4 esta incompleto
<guampa> y no quedo en un estado 100% confiable
<guampa> tenian buena fama como "el futuro de los sistemas de archivos" pero van camino a la extincion creo yo
<Jakeukalane> mmm, que pena
<Jakeukalane> bueno, de momento como no hay nada que destaque muchísmo yo creo que cuando actualice dejaré ext4
<guampa> ext4 esta bien
<Jakeukalane> muy rápido
<Jakeukalane> noté la diferencia con ext3
<guampa> si ext4 incorpora algunas cosas que xfs y otros tenian
<james> holas
<james> a todos
<Guest37037> quisiera saber como activo mi tarejat de red inalambrica
<Guest37037> en mi portatial hp pavilion dv4
<Guest37037> alguien alguna ayuda
<guampa> cosas que xfs tiene que me gustan: se puede cambiar el tamaño sin desmontar, divide el espacio que le das en "grupos" y los usa en paralelo para optimizar transferencia y bajar fragmentacion, compatible con RAID y con snapshots nativamente, y otras cosas que ahora muchos tienen, como acl y atributos extendidos, pero tiene mucho mas
<guampa> los datos los pongo siempre en xfs
<colo> Guest37037, quizas te sirva: http://es.kioskea.net/faq/91-activacion-de-wifi-integrado-en-una-pc-portatil
<juanelo> alguien ke me heche una manita plis no tengo audio
<juanelo> akabo de instalar 10.4 y nada
<bcessa> hola a todos, sabra alguien de algun canal donde pueda preguntar especificamente sobre correr servidores ubuntu en la nube, concretamente utilizando AWS?
<chasis> hola chicos, tengo dos ordenaores conectados a un router , los dos por wifi, cómo puedo hacer para conectarlos en red?
<chasis> o sea para compartir archivos y demas
<chilicuil> chasis: si ambos tienen ubuntu, en el primero ve a la carpeta que quieres compartir, daz boton secundario -> propiedades -> compartir y lo habilitas
<chilicuil> luego en la otra computadora vas a la parte de Red en Nautilus y ahi veras el otro equipo
<chilicuil> bcessa: tal vez en #ubuntu-server tengan alguna idea
<TTNK> chilicuil: ese tipo de conexion es por samba? o por nfs?
<chasis> oki, lo haré, ya les cuento ^^
<chilicuil> TTNK: samba
<chilicuil> TTNK: bueno, al momento de habilitarlo te pregunta, pero por defecto esta seleccionado samba me parece
<bcessa> grax ;)
<TTNK> ok gracias
<chilicuil> np =)
<phillipe> buenas noches, se me ha presentado un problema con Ubuntu, cuando voy a lugares e intento abrir La carpeta personal, los documentos, etc me abre las preferencias de la apariencia, alguien me puede ayudar gracias
<chasis> hola, ya lo hice, ahora prara acceder a la carpeta me pide una contraseña
<xangua> phillipe: abre nautilus  y sobre cualquier carpeta le das clic derecho> abrir con otra aplicacion> abrir carpeta
<phillipe> donde encuentro Natilus?
<phillipe> nautilus
<chilicuil> chasis: intenta con la contraseña de tu usuario
<chilicuil> phillipe: en "Lugares", cualquiera de esos menu abre nautilus
<chasis> no funciona
<xangua> simplemente corre nautilus, o crea una carpeta en el escritorio
<TTNK> alguien pudiera recomendarme una tipo alarma o recordatorio? algo que pudiera especificarse la hora o una cuenta regresiva?
<phillipe> no, no en lugares, me envía a preferencias de la apariencia
<phillipe> ejecuté nautilus en una terminal y me deja acceder a los archivos que necesito, pero en lugares no me deja hacer nada
<TrueNhero> amigos si uso cpulimit con chrome afectara a todas sus ventanas pestañas?
<phillipe> Viejo, muchas gracias, no te había entendido. Lo solucioné
<phillipe> aprovecho para hacerles otra consulta, en una carpeta (música) tengo algunos archivos que necesito copiar a otro lugar, cuando lo estoy haciendo me bota un error, lo solucioné cambiando o quitando las tildes, pero es una solución parcial, más no definitiva. alguien sabe algo al respecto?
<phillipe> Gracias
<dzup2> phillipe: que error?
<Burro2> hasta mañana
<mama21mama> alguno sabe algo deesto? http://text0.tk/l/50
<mama21mama> dpkg-deb (subproceso): lectura insuficiente en buffer_copy
<hasee> hola
<hasee> necesito ayuda urgente
<hasee> tengo un netbook hasee y funciona todoooo a la perfeccion, menos la suspencion y la hibernacion
<hasee> y no se que hacer
<hasee> cuando lo suspendo se reinicia el netbook
<hasee> y si lo hiberno, hiberna bien, pero se vuelve a reiniciar
<hasee> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hasee> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<hasee> estan todos durmiendo
<tottiq> zzzi
<hasee> lol
<TrueNhero> como acceder a la app store de apple desde linux?
<ivedci89-desktop> yo estoy actualizando las pcs....
<ivedci89-desktop> y escuchando musica
<ivedci89-desktop> che, porque samba se me cuelga al copiar?
<ivedci89-desktop> en realidad es nautilus al usarlo como cliente smb://192.168.1.4/u_datos/
<ivedci89-desktop> copio la musica de mi ivan-desktop (ésta) a mi notebook, ivan-laptop. la conexion es por cable.
<ivedci89-desktop> del momento que empieza a copiar se cuelga la transferencia a los 15 o 30 minutos.... (tengo que transferir 190GB)
<lovelybabez4u> hi
<Juanantonio> Buenas, ¿alguien me ayuda a pasar un fichero. ogm a .avi?
<Juanantonio> Si es que alguien lo sabe
<dzup2> mencoder video.ogm -o "video.avi" -ovc copy -oac mp3lame -lameopts preset=96
<dzup2> dice en esta pagina http://www.saiyine.com/post.Pasar-ogm-avi-mplayer.php   pero no he probado
<Juanantonio> Mmm, ¿o sea el programa mencoder?
<dzup2> segun
<Juanantonio> Estará para Hardy, ¿no?
<dzup2> deberia
<dzup2> viene con mplayer
<dzup2> la ultima vez que lo instale
<Juanantonio> ¿MPlayer? Ese creo que lo tengo, espera un segundo, jejeje ;)
<dzup2> no puedes instalar independiente creo
<hasee_> hola
<hasee_> tengo un netbook hasee y funciona todoooo a la perfeccion, menos la suspencion y la hibernacion
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install mencoder
<Juanantonio> dzup2> Gracias, voy a ver
<hasee_> q hago
<dzup2> deshabilita ACPI ?
<hasee_> dzup2 no sale en el bios
<hasee_> :s
<dzup2> no en grub, pones acpi=off
<Juanantonio> dzup2> Gracias, sí, dice que ya lo tengo; voy a ver cómo funciona
<dzup2> y inicia tu ubuntu, quizas ...te ayude
<hasee_> ok dzup2
<hasee_> voy a intentar
<hasee_> gravias
<hasee_> gracias*
<hasee_> ch
<Juanantonio> dzup2> ¿Dónde está el menú en MPlayer? Sólo me salen los botones de reproducción
<dzup2> ni idea no lo uso
<Vsg21> dzup cortate el pelo
<dzup2> ahh
<dzup2> pierdo la fuerza
<Vsg21> ajjaja
<Vsg21> kcs todo bien?
<dzup2> bien
<dzup2> el suelo esta firme aqui
<dzup2> trabajo, mujer y cigarros, bien completos
<Vsg21> jajaja
<dzup2> no me puedo quejar, hay vicio y mujeres :p
<Vsg21> mmm la mujer es un vicio al fin y al cabo tambien
<Vsg21> queres otra y matarias a tu madre por una quiero beber otra mujer
<dzup2> heh
<janspues> alguien ke me ayude a desinstalar el wine
<Aleiex> hace ratos se instalaron unas actualizaciones, y ahora noto que los menus son mas transparentes?
<EGCdigital> que verison usas?
<EGCdigital> tienes alguna captura.. haz una comparte tu experiencia...
<Aleiex> hace ratos se instalaron unas actualizaciones, y ahora noto que los menus son mas transparentes?
<EGCdigital> captura?
<EGCdigital> ...
<EGCdigital> Aleiex,
<Aleiex> no se como
<Aleiex> xD
<EGCdigital> PRT SC
<Aleiex> ya se
<EGCdigital> y lo subes a imgur dot com
<Aleiex> pero no se como abrir la imagen
<EGCdigital> caramaba no ahy problema Aleiex
<EGCdigital> novatos hay un monton aqui
<EGCdigital> safo a dormir c'ya/
<camus_wilmer> hola
<camus_wilmer> :p
 * alexneb saluda 0/
<starkiller_> hola
<javila> Buenos dias amig@s.
 * alexneb a desayunaaaaaaaa ..haaambreee
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> buenas
 * alexneb_ pira a currar.. diosssss que tardeeee!!!! ^^
<Kedrah> Hola..
<Kedrah> Quería hacer una consulta: alguien sabe cómo configurar Pidgin como cliente de IM por defecto (de forma que al acceder al ícono de Chat en la bandeja de sistema se abra Pisgin)?
<Kedrah> Pidgin*
<fosco_> Kedrah, mirate esto: https://elavdeveloper.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/tips-anade-aplicaciones-al-applet-miniaplicacion-de-indicadores/
<Kedrah> uh, muy bueno!
<Kedrah> muchísimas gracias, fosco_ :D
<Kedrah> Reflexionando, de repente hace falta una entrada "Mensajería" en Sistema > Aplicaciones Preferidas..
<fosco_> que quieres decir con eso?
<Kedrah> Conocés el menú de aplicaciónes preferidas, en Ubuntu?
<Kedrah> Internet, Multimedia, Sistema, Accesibilidad..
<Kedrah> Internet tiene Lector de Correo y Navegador.. pero no tiene una entrada para mensajero por defecto..
<fosco_> ah vale, si, la verdad es q nunca uso eso, pero estaría bien
<Kedrah> sip..
<Kedrah> Bueno, ahora de todas maneras con Gnome3 vendrán muchos cambios :D
<Kedrah> Hoy estuve viendo unos screenshots en el sitio oficial...
<fosco_> veremos que pasa cuando llegue
<Kedrah> sip..
<fosco_> por el momento ubuntu apuesta por unity
<flypp> xD
<yemino> hola. Saben si es posible cambiar el sistema operativo de un celular a uno libre?
<joseluis> #join rails
<Python> quien me puede ayudar.. como logro usar el python3.1 de forma grafica en ubuntu 10.04??
<fosco_> es necesario que sea python3.1? esa version es muy vieja
<fosco_> perdon, muy nueva
<Python> tengo este error ... http://deb.playonlinux.com lucid Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY E0F72778C4676186  QUE PUEDO HACER??
<fosco_> no es un error
<fosco_> solo un aviso de que no agregaste la clave
<Python> como agrego la llave?
<fosco_> en la web de playonlinux lo explicarán
<negro> hola
<negro> tengo un problema con la instalacion de google earth
<negro> exec: 19: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<hkm> buenas
<hkm> alguien que sepa de electronica, se puede pasar un momento por offtopic pls?
<guampa> hkm: yo se cosas basicas nomas
<abdabanesha> muy buenas comunidad, aqi me tienen para lo que sea, ando que no quepo en gozo con mi sistema
<Jakeukalane> buenas quería saber si para que un archivo esté en /usr/bin tiene que tener permisos especiales
<Jakeukalane> lo quiero para poner en bin un script que llama a un .exe, pero no quiero darle privilegios de ningún tipo
<Jakeukalane> es decir que lo ejecute como si fuera desde /home
<guampa> Jakeukalane: no, con ser ejecutable ya esta
<guampa> igualmente podes agregar cualquier otro dir a $PATH
<guampa> como ~/myuser/scripts
<Jakeukalane> ehhh..?
<Jakeukalane> no entendí
<Jakeukalane> $path es el sitio donde mira
<Jakeukalane> para ejecutar un comando?
<guampa> $PATH es lo que hace que puedas ejecutar lo que esta en /usr/bin, /bin etcetc desde cualquier lado
<Jakeukalane> con lo cual no lo tendría que meter en /usr/bin no?   y como añado /home / lo que sea   a $PATH??
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: cre en home un directorio llamado bin y se añadirá al path automaticamente
<Jakeukalane> y como hacerlo manual para poner otro directorio nuevo?
<Jakeukalane> esto es muy muy interesante
<recorcholisss> Hello Moto.
<recorcholisss> xd
<fosco_> Jakeukalane, export PATH=$PATH:/nueva/ruta/con/ejecutables
<guampa> Jakeukalane: edita el archivo ~/.bashrc
<recorcholisss> Hola, hago un umount pero la consola me dice:    Unmount failed: Cannot unmount because file system on device is busy
<recorcholisss> whyy?
<guampa> ahi esta la linea donde se configura $PATH
<fosco_> recorcholisss, algun proceso está usando ese dispositivo
<guampa> si lo queres hacer para todo el sistema seria /etc/bash.bashrc
<fosco_> quizá el gestor de archivos o algun proceso del terminal
<recorcholisss> fosco_: cómo puedo matarlo?
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<NipSarm> conocen alguna script para reducir tamaño de imagenes ? y de paso mejorarlas :D
<recorcholisss> NipSarm: comando convert :)
<Jakeukalane> Sí, hay una cosa paara nautilus
<Jakeukalane> que es genial
<Jakeukalane> voy a mirar como se llamaba
<Jakeukalane> creo que son los scripts de javielinux
<NipSarm> nautilus-image converte creo
<recorcholisss> convert -resize 16x16 imagen.png imagenDeDespues.png :D
<recorcholisss> fosco_: el caso es que siempre (en todos los ordenadores que voy) me pone eso...
<fosco_> recorcholisss, puedes identificar el proceso con lsof | grep "directorio donde se monta el dispositivo que quieres desmontar"
<NipSarm> :S yo queria un script para gimp, para mejorar algo la imagen
<Jakeukalane> creo que es nautilus-actions
<Jakeukalane> eso sirve para redimensionar muchas imágenes a la vez
<recorcholisss> fosco_: thanks :) exactamente qué hace lsof?
<Jakeukalane> mostrar los archivos que están abiertos creo
<fosco_> lista los ficheros en uso
<recorcholisss> ty :) funciona perfect (Y)
<fosco_> NipSarm, gthumb tiene la opcion de mejorar la imagen, creo que le llama realzar colores y puede convertir grupos de imagenes
<Jakeukalane> en que parte del bashrc agrego lo de PATH=$PATH?
<recorcholisss> LoL? cómo puede ser que dos procesos tenga el mismo PID??? y si quiero matar sólo 3 procesos que utilicen 3l mismo PID en vez de todos?? no se puede?
<fosco_> hay 1 pid por proceso
<fosco_> pid = Process ID
<recorcholisss> bash    2462 corcho  mem    REG    8,1     2378  1968054 /usr/lib/locale/es_ES.utf8/LC_TIMEbash    2462 corcho  mem    REG    8,1      294  1968055 /usr/lib/locale/es_ES.utf8/LC_MONETARYbash    2462 corcho  mem    REG    8,1       54  1974184 /usr/lib/locale/es_ES.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_M
<recorcholisss> o.O
<recorcholisss> why?
<fosco_> es un solo proceso bash, con pid 2462 que tiene 3 ficheros abiertos
<ha-ny> hola, cómo puedo hacer para que mi laptop me lea las sd-cards?
<fosco_> ha-ny, en principio debería leerlas sin problema
<ha-ny> no lo hace, la conecto, parpadea al lucesita pero nada
<fosco_> que pasa cuando insertas una? ves algun mensaje de error?
<ha-ny> no, ninguno. absolutamente nada
<fosco_> estas en ubuntu ahora?
<ha-ny> si, 10.10
<fosco_> ok, abre un terminal y escribe tail -f /var/log/messages
<fosco_> deja el terminal abierto e inserta una SD, verás que van apareciendo mensajes
<fosco_> pega todos esos mensajes en pastebin.com para que podamos verlos
<escocheca> hola llevo varios dias intentando añadir una clave gpg y siempre me sale esto  gpg --keyserver barbadine.canonical.com --recv 2D9A3C5B
<escocheca> gpg: solicitando clave 2D9A3C5B de hkp servidor barbadine.canonical.com
<escocheca> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<escocheca> gpg: no se han encontrados datos OpenPGP válidos
<escocheca> gpg: Cantidad total procesada: 0
<escocheca> he cambiado de servidor pero con todos me ocurre lo mismo alguien me puede indicar
<fosco_> !paste | escocheca
<kubot> escocheca: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ha-ny> me dice. -f orden no encontrada
<fosco_> ha-ny, tail -f /var/log/mesages
<ha-ny> -f /var/log/mesages
<ha-ny> tail: no se puede abrir «/var/log/mesages» para lectura: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<fosco_> perdon, messages, con 2 s
<ha-ny> cual pongo entonces?
<fosco_> tail -f /var/log/messages
<escocheca> te envio la direccion http://paste.ubuntu.com/556187/
<ha-ny> vale ahora voy a insertarla
<recorcholisss> fosco_:Ok ty
<fosco_> escocheca, esa clave me parece extrañamente sospechosa, seguro que es correcta?
<ha-ny> me dice esto: Jan 20 15:30:31 hany-HP-Pavilion-dv6700-Notebook-PC kernel: [  615.388059] r852: detected xD writeable card in slot
<ha-ny> Jan 20 15:30:31 hany-HP-Pavilion-dv6700-Notebook-PC kernel: [  615.692087] NAND device: Manufacturer ID: 0x98, Chip ID: 0x79 (Toshiba xD 128MiB 3,3V)
<fosco_> ha-ny, no lo pegues aqui
<fosco_> usa pastebin.com
<ha-ny> disculpas
<fosco_> solo necesito ver los mensajes que aparecen DESPUES de insertar la SD
<ha-ny> es eso que te pasé
<fosco_> ok, pero no vuelvas a pegar aqui o el bot te silenciará
<ha-ny> vale, sorry
<fosco_> sal del tail pulsando control+c
<fosco_>  y ejecuta sudo fdisk -l
<recorcholisss> ¿Para qué sirve el directorio /opt?
<fosco_> pega el resultado en pastebin.com a ver si se detecta la unidad
<ha-ny> vale
<fosco_> recorcholisss, para programas opcionales, generalmente programas adaptados de otros sistemas
<recorcholisss> y hay programas de los repos que se instalan en /opt?
<recorcholisss> en los*
<escocheca> si me la baje de aqui http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/ cambie los repositorios y al poner repositorios de  launchpad.net me dio estas claves para que las introdujera.
<fosco_> alguno habrá seguramente, aunque no es frecuente
<ha-ny> http://pastebin.com/yjcdR4d1
<recorcholisss> okok ty de nuevo :)
<fosco_> Disco /dev/sdb: 8036 MB, 8036285952 bytes <- ha-ny ahi tienes tu SD de 8gb
<fosco_> contiene algo o es nueva?
<ha-ny> no, mi sd tiene 128 mb, eso es un pen drive
<ha-ny> lo quito?
<fosco_> no es necesario
<fosco_> pues parece que no es capaz de detectar correctamente la SD
<fosco_> quizá sea alguna incompatibilidad con el chipset de tu placa base
<NipSarm> nn
<fosco_> busca tu modelo de netbook + ubuntu en google
<ha-ny> valla, esto también me sucedía en otra laptop
<fosco_> a ver si dicen algo
<ha-ny> vale
<NipSarm> he instalado el gthumb, me ayudan a usarlo ? n.n
<NipSarm> no encuentro las opciones para mejorar la imagen
<fosco_> en la barra de herramientas ves los botones metadatos y herram,ientas?
<NipSarm> si , que opciones utilizo?
<escocheca> estos son los repositorios que queria insstalar http://paste.ubuntu.com/556189/
<fosco_> a su derecha hay una flechita, le das ahi - editar - realzar coloresninguna, le das a realzar y lo hace automatico
<fosco_> escocheca, casi todos esos programas estan en los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu
<fosco_> para que quieres repos extra?
<escocheca> en los repositorios que tengo cuando sudo apt-get update me aparece muchos ing que creo que significa ignorar los cambie para que los recargara todos.
<fosco_> no lo necesitas
<escocheca> entiendo ñque no necesito cambiar los repositorios
<fosco_> asi es
<escocheca> pero aun asi me mosquea que no pueda añadir esas claves, es curioso que me de problemas viniendo de esta pagina muy utilizada en debian http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/ para arreglar los repositorios.
<fosco_> puede q estén obsoluetos
<fosco_> veo que son para lucid
<guampa> escocheca: medibuntu y otros repos son mas facil de instalar y administrar desde ubuntu tweak
<ha-ny> fosco_: donde puedo ver información de todo mi hardware?
<fosco_> ha-ny, abre un terminal y escribe sudo lshw
<ha-ny> gracias.
<fosco_> si sale demasiada información puedes paginarla con sudo lshw | less
<escocheca> vale puede ser, me podrias pasar cuales son los repositorios de medibuntu y si hay añadir una clave.
<fosco_> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<guampa> escocheca: http://ubuntu-tweak.com
<escocheca> Gracias
<ha-ny> fosco_: busqué mi modelo aquí: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_dv6000_Series#Tested%20models
<ha-ny> y no me dice nada de que falla
<Jakeukalane> fosco_, donde pongo del bashrc esto→ export PATH=$PATH:/loquesea ??
<guampa> Jakeukalane:  ejemplo: PATH="$HOME/scripts:$PATH" al final de ~/.bashrc
<guampa> no olvides las comillas
<Jakeukalane> en que parte? al final del archivo?
<guampa> si, ahi dije al final
<Jakeukalane> ahhh
<Jakeukalane> perdón
<Jakeukalane> muchas gracias
<guampa> x nada
<NipSarm> holas de nuevo, he subido 2 videos a youtube (parte 1- parte 2) pero cuando entro a ver la parte 1 no aparece en la lista de la derecha la parte 2
<NipSarm> se debe hacer algo para que aparezca ?
<Jakeukalane> bueno, se puede esperar un rato, que yo sepa no se puede hacer nada
<Jakeukalane> cuando terminas de ver el vídeo te da opciones de reproducir otros?
<NipSarm> si, solo aparecen los de la derecha :S
<hhbuitrago> si no estoy mal puedes crear una lista de reproducción, y cuando termine el primero, solito inicia la reproducción del segundo
<ha-ny> hola, tengo un driver .exe, cómo puedo instalarlo en ubuntu? help plis
<hhbuitrago> el programa de conecctions estaba así
<guampa> ha-ny: no te va a andar un driver exe
<Lancro> si el driver es un .exe me da que es un driver para windows no para linux, y por lo tanto, no deberia funcionar
<guampa> eso debe ser un instalador para un driver de windows
<ha-ny> si, pero linux no tiene el driver para esto. así que pensé que existía alguna manera
<guampa> los drivers de windows no andan en linux salvo en casos muy especificos
<guampa> como cuando alguien programa una forma de que anden
<guampa> para que es el driver?
<ha-ny> para un lector de carpetas SD
<ha-ny> tarjetas*
<guampa> tarjetas
<guampa> es un lector externo o integrado? una portatil?
<ha-ny> es que las pongo y ubuntu no las lee
<ha-ny> integrado
<ha-ny> un portatil, si
<guampa> que modelo?
<ha-ny> hp pavilion 6700
<guampa> aver
<kurama10> ha-ny: que ubuntu tienes
<kurama10> ?
<ha-ny> 10.10
<kurama10> ok y ya checaste si lo detecta el kernel
<kurama10> log
<ha-ny> pues, la luz parpadea señalando que la detecta
<ha-ny> y antes un usuario me dijo que escribiera algo en la temrinal
<ha-ny> y dice que la detecta también
<kurama10> ya checaste con lspci lo vea
<guampa> aca veo un thread donde reportan problemas con ese lector con una version de kernel, lo que indica que lo hicieron funcionar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/649912
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 649912 in nautilus "SD Card Reader shows Incomplete / Corrupt Files" [Low,Confirmed]
<guampa>  ultimo post dice que con este kernel andaba 2.6.33.7-maverick x86_64
<guampa> ha-ny: que tira "uname -r" ?
<ha-ny> haber lo hago
<ha-ny> con la tarjeta metida?
<guampa> no importa es para saber que version de kernel tenes
<ha-ny> 2.6.35-24-generic
<guampa> pasame x pastebin la salida de "lspci | grep SD"
<NipSarm> =/  cuando reproduzco la parte 2 del video aparecen en la lista de la derecha videos de novelas =/
<ha-ny> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WPW7kqmL
<dzup2> !trash
<guampa> ha-ny: pone la tarjeta y pasame la salida de lsmod
<ha-ny> LA TARJETA ESTÁ PUESTA.
<guampa> y la de tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog
<guampa> barbaro
<guampa> entonces solo tipea lsmod
<ha-ny> ok
<ha-ny> hecho
<estacion02> como se usa la comparticion de carpetas?
<guampa> pastealo, lo mismo con "tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog"
<ha-ny> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=XW9KwSts
<ha-ny> ahi tienes el lsmod
<ha-ny> la verdad estoy empezandoa  pensar que con laptops esto siempre es así, porque tengo una acer extensa 5300 y tampoco funcionan las sd's
<estacion02> como se usa la comparticion de carpetas?
<guampa> a mi me anduvo siempre
<guampa> con hp y msi
<guampa> antes de pasarme el tail, desenchufa y volve a enchufar la tarjeta
<ha-ny> ok
<kurama10> ha-ny: pues yo no he tenido problema con las readcards tengo una netbook emachine y la detecto sin problema
<kurama10> tambien en una acer aspire tampoco me dio problema
<ha-ny> pues con las dos que he probado yo nunca he logrado reconocer ninguna.
<ha-ny> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=V0Z5y7C8
<guampa> ok
<guampa> ha-ny: parece detectar todo sin problemas, cual es la salida de "mount" ?
<ha-ny> disculpa no entendí eso
<guampa> que detecta la tarjeta
<guampa> Toshiba 128Mb
<guampa> "mount" solo en una terminal muestra los sistemas de archivo montados
<ha-ny> si, la detecta, pero no la muestra en ningun lado, ni en media. ni gparted la detecta
<ha-ny> te paso un pastebin de mount?
<guampa> dale
<ha-ny> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pcftGnc9
<guampa> aca estoy encontrando mas threads, creo que tiene que ver con que es una xD la tarjeta
<guampa> probaste SD o microSD ?
<neyder> saludos alguien trabajndo con multiseat?
<neyder> tengo problemas
<ha-ny> si, es una xd, y creo que esto no acepta micro sds
<neyder> sucede que de las dos tarjetas que tengo, solo sale un seat por cada una
<neyder> y estan conectados dos seats
<neyder> a cada tarjeta
<neyder> http://multiseatonlinux.blogspot.com/2010/06/part-1-setting-up-base.html
<camus_wilmer> hola
<camus_wilmer> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor
<camus_wilmer> ????
<LinoSP|net> holas  ,  disculpen alguien usa avira en la 10.04?
<EGCdigital> !avira
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'avira'.
<LinoSP|net> alguien sabe si en el avira para linux funciona la deteccion en tiempo real
<EGCdigital> si nadie responde es por que nadie sabe .
<camus_wilmer> alert/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. dropping to a shell
<camus_wilmer> ese error me da ubuntu 10.10
<camus_wilmer> alguien sabe como puero reparar?
<camus_wilmer> hola
<camus_wilmer> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<guampa> paciencia
<camus_wilmer> ALERT! /HOST/UBUNTU/DISKS/ROOT.DISK DOES NOT EXIST. DROPPING TO A SHELL!
<camus_wilmer> ese mensaje de da ubuntu 10.10 soy novato :'(
<EGCdigital> camus_wilmer, se paciente
<EGCdigital> el que sabe sabra responderte.
<camus_wilmer> ok gracias perdon...
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe como abrir archivos .obj
<Jakeukalane> son archivos que exportan programas gráficos
<Jakeukalane> son archivos de texto
<Jakeukalane> k3d o k3dsurf (ahora no me acuerdo)
<Jakeukalane> exportan eso
<Jakeukalane> y también uno de windows llamado sculptris
<Jakeukalane> pero no he encontrado manera de abrirlos
<Jakeukalane> se supone que son tgif pero los programas que abren tgif no los abren
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe algo?
<camus_wilmer> :o
<Jakeukalane> son archivos en 3d
<Jakeukalane> pero en texto plano
<Jakeukalane> la verdad es que es un poco WTF
<fzeta> hi
<Soul> que tal amgos
<Soul> algun tema del que esten hablanco
<Soul> ei
<Souchiro> holas
 * alexneb con la sorpresa de las sorpresas... muahahahahah
<NipSarm> tengo una duda usando el codec h264 que bitrate debo usar ?  en avidemux
<Souchiro> nipsarm en que bitrate lo tienes?
<Souchiro> bueno io cuando encodeaba lo ponia a 22.9 fps
<Souchiro> pero quisas esto te ayude
<Souchiro> http://www.mcanime.net/foro/viewtopic.php?p=5670268
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ia se fue xD
<Souchiro> :/
<Gargadon> LOL HD ligero
<Jakeukalane> hola tengo otra duda, donde se guardan los logs de los archivos guardados
<Jakeukalane> existe?
<Jakeukalane> es decir, firefox me muestra una lista de archivos
<Jakeukalane> existe algo equivalente?
<Jakeukalane> supongo que sería parecido a de documentos recientes
<Jakeukalane> que tampoco se donde esta
<Jakeukalane> se puede buscar por fecha de creación de archivos?
<fosco_> Jakeukalane, claro
<Jakeukalane> mmmm, como?
<fosco_> en la utilidad de busqueda de archivos
<fosco_> diria q está en el menu lugares
<Jakeukalane> ostas! ni sabía que existía!
<Jakeukalane> *ostras...
<Jakeukalane> hay alguna forma de hacer eso en terminal (es más rápido)
<Jakeukalane> y con respecto a los .obj sabeis algo?  son archivos que generan programas de creación de imágenes 3D y son archivos de texto plano enormes con muchos números
<Jakeukalane> pero no sé como se abren
<fosco_> para el terminal tienes los comandos find y locate
<fosco_> ambos muy potentes
<Jakeukalane> sí, lo sé, pero es que me cuesta un montonazo leer el man y no sé la opción para restringir por fecha....
<fosco_> pues usa el grafico
<Jakeukalane> mmm ok
<Souchiro> reinicio modem (puto modem de mierda >_<
<Jakeukalane> bueno, muchas gracias como siempre
<Jakeukalane> saludos!!!!
<Jakeukalane> de verdad, este irc me salva de muchísimos problemas y dudas
<fzeta> probando ...
<fzeta> mola!
<Lancro> acabas de descubrir el amsg? xD
<Souchiro> re nas
<Souchiro> alguien sabe con que programa puedo fixear sectores dañados del disco duro
<m4v> !lengua Souchiro
<Souchiro> o saber si los tiene?
<kubot> Souchiro: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> jeje eso lo puse en otro servidor y tambien paso por aqui :/
<Souchiro> sorry
<fosco_> Souchiro, los errores fisicos del disco no pueden arreglarse, puedes "engañar" al sistema operativo formateando el disco a bajo nivel, pero eso sectores seguirán estando dañados y tarde o temprano fallarán
<fosco_> para formatear a bajo nivel algunas bios pueden hacerlo y si no hay utilidades de los propios fabricantes
<w3b05> que tal gente, alguien sabe como poder compartir carpetas por samba y que tengan contraseña?
<Souchiro> o.o
<m4v> los discos modernos de ahora marcan los sectores solos
<Souchiro> osea que no puedo hacer que salte esos sectores dañados  ?
<Souchiro> con algun programita?
<Souchiro> o checar si hay sectores dañados?
<fosco_> yo lo que he hecho alguna vez es particionar el disco de manera que los sectores defectuosos queden en espacios sin particionar para que no se usen
<fosco_> pero el disco solo duró unos pocos meses antes de volver a fallar
<Enrike> buenas tardes
<Souchiro> :/
<Enrike> amigos necesito su ayuda
<m4v> como sabes que no está salteando los errores ahora? los discos tienen siempre un espacio extra de espacio para mapear sectores dañados
<Enrike> mi problema con Megia
<fosco_> mi consejo es sacar copia de la informacion y reemplazar el disco cuanto antes
<m4v> si sigue siendo un problema sospecho que el disco necesita reemplazarse
<Enrike> cuando voy a synaptic y trato de instalarlo dice que tengo problemas de dependencias con libgssdp-1.0-1 y libgupnp-1.0-2
<w3b05> saben como le puedo hacer?
<Souchiro> <m4v> como sabes que no está salteando los errores ahora? los discos tienen siempre un espacio extra de espacio para mapear sectores dañados <------  es que cada vez que prendo en la mañana la pc siempre me dice que se pierde un archivo y entra en modo texto
<Souchiro> para que arranque debo ponerl fsdisk
<Souchiro> termina de hacer eso y despues se reinicia y entra normalmente
<Souchiro> >_<
<Souchiro> por eso digo que es algo del disco duro
<m4v> Souchiro: mirá los datos del smart del disco y pasalos con un pastebin
<m4v> hay una forma fácil de verlo en ubuntu pero no me acuerdo como...
<m4v> Souchiro: no necesariamente, puede ser un mal apagado, que no llega a hacer sync
<Souchiro> si, la cosa es un programita o algun comando que me revele eso
<Souchiro> apago normalmente la pc
<Souchiro> le doy apagar y espero a que se apague y cierre todo
<Souchiro> despues desconecto la pc
<Lancro> administracion → utilidad de discos
<m4v> hay un programa en ubuntu no me sé cual, solo te puedo decir que instales smartmontools y uses "sudo smartctl -A /dev/sdX"
<m4v> seguramente lo que Lancro dice, tengo Kubuntu y no me puedo fijar.
<Souchiro> la utilidad de discos ia la abri
<Souchiro> para ver algo dice que necesito el smart
<Souchiro> ya lo estoy instalando
<m4v> bueno, puedes instalar el smartmontools y usar el comando que te dije, es al menos más fácil para después pegar en el pastebin
<Souchiro> emmm
<Souchiro> smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen
<Souchiro> Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/
<Souchiro> Smartctl open device: /dev/sdX failed: No such file or directory
<Souchiro> jaja me olvide de cambiar la x
<m4v> y no, puse /dev/sdX para que reemplaces la X con la letra...
<Souchiro> SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.
<Souchiro> eso marca
<m4v> seguramente no lo tienes activado en el BIOS, desconozco que hace el "-s on", pero puedes probar
<Souchiro> ia intente y no dice nada
<m4v> sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sdX
<m4v> y prueba de nuevo
<Souchiro> iap
<m4v> iap?
<Souchiro> aver deja abro el explorador
 * Souchiro abriendo el Opera......
<m4v> nose que tiene que ver eso con el smart del disco...
<m4v> lo pudiste activar?
<m4v> y despues probaste de nuevo con smartctl -a /dev/sdX?
<m4v> -A*
<Souchiro> ahi esta http://pastebin.com/68XE4SZZ
<Souchiro> si pude activarlo m4v :D
<Souchiro> checa el pastebin
<m4v> no tiene sectores dañados.
<Souchiro> tonx?
<m4v> tendrías que decirnos ahora exactamente cual es el error que te daba antes, porque no tiene que ver con sectores dañados
<Souchiro> mmm no lo he apuntado pero eso me pasa siempre por las mañanas
<m4v> puede ser un problema del sistema de archivos, que se cierra mal siempre la pc, o algo así
<m4v> pero el disco parece estar bien
<Souchiro> weno no se si reinicio ahora me lo haga de nuevo
<Lancro> el sistema de archivos lo puedes verificar con lo que te dije antes
<Lancro> administracion → utilidad de discos
<Souchiro> pero que veo ahi?
<Lancro> seleccionas el sistema de ficheros y le das a buscar errores en el sistema de archivos
<Lancro> asi veras si tienes o no errores en el sistema de archivos
<Lancro> si los encuentra los arregla
<Souchiro> pero no viene eso de buscar errores
<m4v> abría que ver porque vuelven a aparecer los errores después de reiniciar
<Souchiro> solo me sale si quiero eliminar la particion}
<Lancro> has echo click sobre el sistema de archivos?
<Souchiro> si
<Lancro> porque a mi si me sale
<Lancro> pues que raro
<Souchiro> ubire la imagen
<Souchiro> aqui esta
<Souchiro> http://img109.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo1v.png/
<Souchiro> no aparece esa parte @_@
<Souchiro> Lancro?
<Lancro> esa no es la misma herramienta de discos que tengo yo
<Lancro> ni idea
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.31-22-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.39GHz] mem[Physical: 434.1MB, 18.3% free] disk[Total: 39.7GB, 25.9% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM800/PM880/PN800/PN880 [S3 UniChrome Pro]] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<Souchiro> :/
<Lancro> sera la distro
<Lancro> yo uso maverick
<Lancro> ni idea de karmic
<EGCdigital> en windows todo funciona.
<Mathiux> Buenas a todos...tengo un problema con un pendrive Philips...dmesg dice "ehci_hcd" en google no encuentro nada..alguien lo pudo montar?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Mathiux> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Mathiux> Así es
<w3b05> alguien ha usado gadmin-samba
<mimecar> ¿que sistema de archivos tienes? (fat32, ntfs...)
<Mathiux> Ese es el tema, el pendrive usa un modelo "generic hedracal" o algo así (me fije en windows)
<Mathiux> Y dmesg me tira "ehci_hcd" cuando lo conecto. Fdisk -l tampoco lo detecta (lsusb si)
<mimecar> ¿tiene algo especial esa memoria usb?
<mimecar> como que tenga particiones cifradas
<Mathiux> No, yo lo formatie en windows..lo dejé en 0 (igual no tiene nada cifrado) El aparato es un Philips (Mp4)
<mimecar> eso es diferente
<mimecar> es un reproductor de mp3 no?
<Mathiux> Si, de video también.
<mimecar> ok, normalmente esos aparatos admiten varios modos al conectarlos al ordenador
<mimecar> entra en la configuración y busca algo que sea "modo de almacenamiento masivo"
<Mathiux> http://pastebin.com/KkFjz3kb (eso dice dmesg, por si querés ver)
<Mathiux> Encima el aparato no tiene ese tipo de configración jajajaja (poner almacenamiento o algo parecido) ;(
<mimecar> yo tengo un mp3 que admite las dos conexiones
<mimecar> unidades separadas, o todo junto
<Mathiux> Este no..directamente no tiene para configurar eso.
<mimecar> dependiendo como esté puesto salen una o más unidades
<Mathiux> Claro
<Mathiux> Este es el aparato (Philips PCM 7230) http://www.techfresh.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/philips_pmc_7230_3.jpg
<mimecar> has mirado si en algún foro lo han conectado a ubuntu?
<xangua> :O se ve bonito
<Mathiux> Si, pero nada...no está la solución, acá estoy leyendo algo de un manual de la red, dice "kernel part OS Linux kernel 2.4.19"
<EGCdigital> btw, Plants vs Zombies funciona normal en Ubuntu
<mimecar> no sigas leyendo
<EGCdigital> http://i.imgur.com/5TAUQ.jpg
<mimecar> no vas a usar el kernel 2.4
<Mathiux> Obvio jaja
<alexneb> alguien sabe algun tuto de como instalar joomla (y nesesariamente xaampp ese) en ubuntu 10.10 sin morir en el intento?
<erUSUL> alexneb: no necesitas xamp
<erUSUL> !lamp | alexneb
<kubot> alexneb: Linux, Apache, MySQL, y !php, para infomación y como instalarlo mira: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LAMP -- http://www.cesarius.net/instalar-lamp-en-ubuntu/
<alexneb> kubot, gracias erUSUL gracias
<kubot> alexneb: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<alexneb> XDDD
<alexneb> o ok
<alexneb> vereis .. inetento hacer una web y me recomendaron joomla
<EGCdigital> joomla ewww
<alexneb> ???
<EGCdigital> usa drupal como los homres
<EGCdigital> *hombres
<alexneb> he de avsar que no tengo ni p .... idea de html ni php
<EGCdigital> wordpress.
<EGCdigital> joomla es un asco.
<piripi> drupal, hombres?
<piripi> xD
<piripi> ok
<EGCdigital> es para hombres
<piripi> vale
<EGCdigital> como Eggo el shampoo
<TTNK> EGCdigital: dices de usar algo como los hombres y usas ubuntu?
<piripi> no digo nada porque esto no es de tertulia
<piripi> TTNK XD
<piripi> usa Visual Basic como los hombres!
<EGCdigital> que??
<EGCdigital> tengo ubuntu no lo niego en una de mis laps
<EGCdigital> pero uso mas osx
<EGCdigital> Display OS[Mac OS X Leopard 10.6 x64]   on CPU Intel(R) Core i7
<EGCdigital> uso fedora tambien!
<cousteau> EGCdigital, es "mac os x", no "mas os x" (lol, qué chiste tan malo)
<EGCdigital> ...
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<seyacat> !ok
<kubot> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mimecar> podeis seguir la conversación, pero en el canal de OT
<TTNK> estoy intentando de matar un proceso que esta muerto (defunct) o zombie, como puedo hacer que se elimine?
<seyacat> TTNK: me parece que no hay como por uqe no tiene ya PID
<erUSUL> TTNK: si está zombie o en estado D no podrás matarlo.
<seyacat> Es como resident Evil
<erUSUL> TTNK: se llaman zombie porque ya están muertos y no se les puede matar ;P
<TTNK> seyacat: pero igual afecta a la aplicacion, intento correr de nuevo  nitrogen que esta defunct pero no me permite utilizarlo, se muere el programa
<erUSUL> TTNK: a veces se puede acabar con ellos matando el proceso padre para que este recoja ( reap ) a sus hijos
<TTNK> erUSUL: si algo estoy leyendo al respecto de matar el pid padre, pero aun asi no funciono, por eso pregunte aqui si alguien sabia alguna otra idea
<seyacat> A mi me pasaba con un script que llamaba el programa socket, es verdad matando el programa padre, puede pasar al cielo de los programas
<erUSUL> TTNK: reiniciar
<TTNK> erUSUL: y si, eso tambien lo lei :D gracias por la respuesta, igual pensaba que podria existir alguna otra forma antes de tener que reiniciar
<mimecar> no usar programas que tengan zombis :P
<TTNK> me ha pasado con thunderbird thunar y otros que no recuerdo, lei tambien que era por aplicaciones que tenias algunos errores en la programacion lo cual se me hace dificil pues me ha pasado con programas muy testeados diria yo, pero bueno :D
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> ¿Alguien sabe por qué me tarda tanto en cambiar de canal de tdt en Ubuntu, si en Windows cambia inmediatamente?
<EGCdigital> !tdt
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'tdt'.
<cousteau> !buscar tdt
<kubot> No pude encontrar nada con: tdt
<cousteau> !buscar sintonizador
<kubot> No pude encontrar nada con: sintonizador
<seyacat> HOLA UBUNTUES
<ivedci89-desktop> hola... yo me voy a bañar, pero te saludo che...
<seyacat> chau bro y que quedes muy limipio,
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja
<ivedci89-desktop> estoy teniendo problemas graves con samba... cuando copio de mi desktop a mi laptos via cable se me cuelga a los 30 o 60 minutos sin motivo visible...
<seyacat> tienes maquinas con windows supongo, sino para que samba?
<ivedci89-desktop> no, no tengo ninguna maq con windows... (voy a bañarme luego leo si dejaron soluciones o sgerencias)
<seyacat> entonces has por ssh o rsync
<ivedci89-desktop> y el ftp me tira errores por los nombres de archivo.. (estoy queriendo transferir 160GB de musica)
<seyacat> rsync es lo mejor del mundo
<ivedci89-desktop> como los instalo?
<ivedci89-desktop> rsync
<seyacat> sudo apt-get install rsyncd
<ivedci89-desktop> desde el centro de soft?
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> instalando...jeje
<ivedci89-desktop> Creando árbol de dependencias
<ivedci89-desktop> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<ivedci89-desktop> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete rsyncd
<ivedci89-desktop> (que onda?)
<seyacat> jeje
<seyacat> dejame ver
<seyacat> es sin la d, pero viene por defecto
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver pruebo......
<seyacat> mmm lo que estoy buscando es como levantar el sevidor
<ivedci89-desktop> ya lo tengo instalado!!!... pero como lo uso?
<seyacat> anda a bañarte hasta eso voy a la casa
<seyacat> JAJA
<seyacat> a ya lo vi
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja si es que mi vieja me va a cortar el pelo, y esta por terminar ella un trabajo ya casi, asi que tengo unos minutos..
<seyacat> configuras primero en /etc/rsyncd.conf
<seyacat> luego lo activas en /etc/default/rsync
<ivedci89-desktop> /etc/rsyncd.conf   no existe.... o esta en blanco
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno, me voy a cortar el pelo..jeje
<seyacat>  /etc/rsyncd.conf
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> tengo un problema con mis correos
<d0lph1n> al configurar evolution dejé puesta la opción de que me los borrase del servidor
<d0lph1n> y me borró todos mis correos de mi cuenta hotmail
<d0lph1n> afortunadamente hice backup, y me gustaría saber como puedo volver a subir los correos, o acceder a ellos de alguna manera
<dabor> d0lph1n, dificil, no creo que se pueda
<d0lph1n> dabor, he estado leyendo y al parecer no se puede, o por lo menos eso cree la gente
<dabor> d0lph1n, capaz que usando imap y copiando todo a una carpeta nueva
<d0lph1n> dabor, no te entiendo, como que usadndo imap ¿?
<dabor> d0lph1n, en lugar de pop3 usar imap
<d0lph1n> y asi puedo subir mis correos?
<ana_> hola
<ana_> una pregunta
<d0lph1n> Hola ana_
<ana_> no me puedo conectar con el skype
<ana_> he mirado en alsamixer y todo está bien
<d0lph1n> te sale algún error?
<ana_> no se que puede ser
<ana_> alguna sugerencia
<cmaiz82> y que tiene que ver alsamixer
<cmaiz82> para conectar con skype
<ana_> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<d0lph1n> supongo que lo dirá por la configuración del audio
<d0lph1n> pero en qué te falla
<d0lph1n> a qué te refieres con que no conectaa???
<ana_> pos pensando si tenia el microfono silenciado
<ana_> conecta pero no me oyen, yom los oigo pero ellos a mi no
<cmaiz82> entonces no es que no conecte, es otro el problema
<ana_> se , perdon por expresarme tan mal
<cmaiz82> que microfono tienes?
<ana_> es la 1º vez que entro en un xat y ya se sabe con lo novata que soy
<ana_> onde lo miro
<d0lph1n> tienes que comprobar primero que Ubuntu te reconoce el micrófono
<d0lph1n> has utilizado el microfono en otra ocasión?
<ana_> es integrado en el portatil
<ana_> en vista me iba
<cmaiz82> has probado en preferencias de sonido?
<ana_> no se como mirarlo
<ana_> voy a probarlo
<cmaiz82> sistema > preferencias > sonido
<cmaiz82> en la pestaña "entrada"
<cmaiz82> debería estar tu micrófono
<ana_> me sale uno
<ana_> en line-in
<cmaiz82> y no está marcada la casilla silenciar?
<ana_> si la acaba de dessilenciar
<ana_> ahora lo pruebo
<cmaiz82> pues mira, ya tienes un impedimento menos
<biz_> como puedo actualizar mi lista de empresoras para que tenga el modelo mio?
<ana_> vale , ahora creo que ya esta
<cmaiz82> que impresora tienes?
<ana_> joer y yo mirando la alsa , ya se una cosa mas
<ana_> gracias por todo
<cmaiz82> a mandar
<biz_> epson stylus tx300f
<ana_> ;)
<biz_> cmaiz82, quiero cambiar el URI del dispositivo pero no me deja
<ana_> las stylus te puedes bajar un paquete y compilarlo, aunque por lo que he visto en otras stylus ubuntu ya lleva el driver precopnfigurado
<ana_> hasta otra
<Gargadon> biz_: si usas una version reciente de ubuntu, cups ya deberia tener soporte a esa impresora
<cmaiz82> eso es
<Gargadon> (tengo ese modelo)
<biz_> ana, si es que yo estoy conectandome a una compu windows y tengo 2 compu de ubuntu conectado
<biz_> la otra ya la conecte bien pero esta por alguna razon no me deja
<biz_> si acabo de actualizar 9.04
<biz_> de alguna manera se puso automaticamente la URI
<biz_> y no me deja cambiarlo
<biz_> pero aun si quiero cambiarla no se encuentra en la lista
<victor__> hola, alguien usa netbook¿?
<biz_> alguna surgerencia?
<TTNK> victor__: yo uso netbook porque?
<victor__> TTNK, que sistema usas¿?
<TTNK> linux
<victor__> es que tengo un atom n450 (asus 1005PE) y me va lentísimo con ubuntu y UNE
<victor__> TTNK,  perdón, qué distro¿?
<TTNK> victor__: yo tengo una 900ha, tiene arch instalado y va muy bien, cabe aclarar que utilizo openbox y la verdad es que va como rayo
<victor__> utilizas algún dock?
<victor__> TTNK,
<TTNK> dock? algo asi como adeskbar?
<TTNK> o el dock es en donde se muestran iconos y aplicaciones en uso?
<victor__> TTNK, el segundo
<TTNK> ah bueno yo utilizo tint2
<victor__> tint2? qué es¿?
<TTNK> pero ya veia que es "dock" pues no estoy muy familiarizado con el termino, igual he probado avant window navigator, wbar pero ninguno me convencio
<TTNK> victor__: mas bien utilizo launchy, de ahi lanzo practicamente todo, aunque tengo muy pocos iconos en adeskbar
<victor__> y existe alguna distro basada al 100% en openbox
<TTNK> victor__: hay una que usa ubuntu, no recuerdo el nombre en este momento, igual arch tiene archbang que se puede correr como liveUSB/CD
<TTNK> crunchbag se llama la de ubuntu
<d0lph1n> victor__, usa ubuntu pero de entorno gráfico utiliza gnome en vez de unity
<d0lph1n> victor__, y si aún te va lento, instala xfce
<d0lph1n> y si quieres algo incluso mas liviano que xfce instala lxde
<TTNK> d0lph1n: xfce es casi igual que gnome
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> también está
<kubot> Lubuntu es un proyecto para crear una versión de Ubuntu usando el entorno LXDE. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<victor__> pero el lubuntu es feísimo
<d0lph1n> se puede configurar victor__
<TTNK> victor__: instala arch y metele ob, yo se lo que te digo, no te vas a arrepentir :D
<fosco_> buenas
<victor__> TTNK, es que no tengo ni idea de usar algo que no sea ubuntu :S no sé qué hacer con arch :S
<TTNK> ok
<TTNK> victor__: comprale mas ram a tu netbook para que vaya mejor
<xangua> mmm si las netbooks ya viene con un giga de ram, no por aumentarsela va a ir mejor
<victor__> http://ompldr.org/vNTNzbg
<victor__> esto me gusta
<TTNK> xangua: tienes una y has probado eso que dices?
<xangua> pues ni mi notebook ni la de escritorio duplicaron su velocidad de procesamiento al ponerle el doble de ram
<TTNK> estoy buscando en que lugar escribi "procesamiento" pero no lo encuentro
<TTNK> pero bueno igual mejor ya no digo nada ha
<xangua> pues una netbook con un giga de ram no puede ir mejor, para que necesita tanta¿ o_O
<d0lph1n> hombre xangua , algo se notará
<TTNK> claro que se nota y bastante
<d0lph1n> se nota mas un disco duro ssd
<TTNK> ah bueno si claro, pero la dif en precios aun es muy grande
<Ramir00> hola ubunteros
<Ramir00> conocen el firmware dd-wrt?
<Ramir00> hola
 * alexneb a la camita... hasta mañana 0/
<negro> hola
<negro> tengo un problema con google earth
<Ramir00> red ad-hoc ? o infraestructura?
<Ramir00> para compartir archivos
<negro> hola
<negro> me da el sifg error
<negro> exec: 19: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<xangua> estás instalando google earth¿
<negro> si
<negro> ya tango la instalacion hecha y con la correccion que hay en los foros
<negro> unas de las mas comunes
<negro> es mas el proceso de instalacion termina
<NipSarm> holas, alguien sabe como aumentar la swap ?
<NipSarm> otra cosa , cuando inicia la compu sale esto: fat: utf8 is not recomendat io filessytem.. y algo mas, alguien sabe porque ??
<TTNK> NipSarm: tendrias que mover tus particiones con un livecd y gparted, pero con que fin quieres incrementar swap?
<d0lph1n> la swap la tienes que aumentar con gparted
<NipSarm> es que los programas andan un poco lentos
<TTNK> cuanta ram tienes?
<NipSarm> lo del utf lo he cambiado en fstab, pero porque aparece ese mensaje?
<NipSarm> 1gb
<TTNK> cuanta swap tienes?
<NipSarm> 1 gb tambien
<ivedci89-desktop> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<ivedci89-desktop> cmd /c echo open IP 21 >> ik &echo user dsluser telnet >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get soft.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &soft.exe &exit
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-21
<vitual> hola ???????? ayuda
<vitual> tengo problemas con el grub alguien que me ayude
<NipSarm> hola vitual, solo di tu problem, el que sepa te ayudará
<vitual> ok tengo un servidor red hat y no tengo el instalador de red hat manejo back track y ubuntu lo que pasa con el servidor red hat se queda en GRUB_
<vitual> no se si son compatibles si lo reinstalo el grub desde back track
<TTNK> NipSarm: con respecto a lo de tu computadora, hace un tiempo lei sobre la ram y la swap, no recuerdo bien te mentiria, pero creo que a partir de 1G recomendaban solo tener lo mismo en swap que lo que tenias en ram, y de hecho no recomendaban utilizar mas swap pues con las cantidades de ram que se usan hoy en dia es dificil que se use toda, incluso solo se usa la swap para grabar la informacion que se queda en ram cuando una computadora hiberna
<TTNK> NipSarm: sin embargo lo que te recomendaria es que monitorees que tanta swap estas utilizando, ya sea que lo hagas con conky y pongas algo que siempre lo este monitoreando o que abras una consola y lo veas con top o htop
<NipSarm> ya veo :s  voy a chekar eso (y)
<TTNK> y si vez que utiliza mucha swap entonces si hacerla mas grande, pero si no la utilizas entonces no tiene sentido
<TTNK> NipSarm: independientemente que la swap es lenta, mucho mas lenta que la ram, asi que no te ayudaria en mucho creo yo, al contrario creo que te haria mas lento todo al utilizarla
<NipSarm> ok, si descarto eso, que podria estar pasando, sobre todo con el firefox que se pone muy lento
<TTNK> NipSarm: si usas gnome ya de por si es muy pesado, te recomendaria utilizar en su lugar openbox, y tambien utilizar aplicaciones mas ligeras, algo como midori o arora en lugar de firefox
<dabor> NipSarm, como te deciamos ayer tendrias que verificar que proceso se consume los recursos de la cpu
<dabor> NipSarm, normalmente podria ser el flashplayer
<vitual> hola????
<NipSarm> =S ayer ? vlae, dejame ver que proceso jala mas
<dabor> NipSarm, ejecuta top en una terminal
<NipSarm> como hacen para que salga en rojo su mensaje ??
<TTNK> sale rojo porque ponemos tu nick, es una forma de avisarte que alguien te habla
<mama21mama> por que te menciono
<mama21mama> tambien puedes activar beep
<mama21mama> sonara al mencionarte.
<vitual> alguien sabe un canal en español de red hat porfa es urgente
<NipSarm> =O solo lo escriben ? o hay algun boton para que aprezca tu nombre ?
<guampa> vitual, fijate en la lista de canales a lo mejor ahi
<NipSarm> ahora que lo noto, cuando se corta la conexion inalambrica, no deja usar los programas
<NipSarm> =/ como que ese proceso detiene todo
<NipSarm> =/ firefox cada vez tarda mas en iniciar, ahora se tomo 30 segundos T_T
<TTNK> NipSarm: instala midori
<NipSarm> desde apt-get cierto ?
<NipSarm> el plugin container y firefox-bin se banquetean el cpu =/
<TTNK> no lo se, buscalo con synaptic  o busca tambien arora
<dabor> NipSarm, te pasa con todas la paginas o con alguna en particular?
<NipSarm> lo del container cuando son paginas de video llega a 90 % (youtube)
<NipSarm> midori pide  instalar apache2 tambien... habra problemas con el lighttpd ?
<TTNK> en verdad? para que diablos instalar apache2 hehehehe :S
<NipSarm> myswl-client httpd apache-ssl... todos esos
<NipSarm> libterm-readline-perl-perl <-- de que programa es ??
<NipSarm> la primera vez que abro midori y tiene un cierre inesperado.. =/
<TTNK> ha
<NipSarm> con midori no aparece el plugin-container =D
<NipSarm> pero esta en 110% de cpu =S
<TTNK> NipSarm: mira  http://zonalinux.com.ar/midori-un-navegador-muy-ligero-y-open-source/  digo para que no pienses que te tomo el pelo, si te resulta mas pesado que mal esta eso :S
<Burro1> hasta mañana
<NipSarm> =/ si, es algo mas lento que firefox
<TTNK> NipSarm: con arora tambien es mas lento?
<NipSarm> no he instalado ese =/ de todas formas, si desinstalo firefox se perderan todos mis datos guardados??
<mama21mama> o baja firefox de la web oficial y lo pones en /opt/firefox t luego creas el lanzador a el.
<ivedci89-desktop> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<ivedci89-desktop> cmd /c echo open IP 21 >> ik &echo user dsluser telnet >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get soft.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &soft.exe &exit
<Souchiro> <NipSarm> =/ si, es algo mas lento que firefox <---------- usa opera
<NipSarm> alguien sabe cual es la principal diferencia entre chromium y firefox??
<TTNK> puedo controlar el volumen desde la consola con pulseaudio ? algo asi como alsamixer con alsa
<dabor> TTNK, prueba con aumix
<bl4ckw1r3> alguien sabe si al instalar fluxbox, despues se puede elegir que gestor de ventanas arrancar?
<hkm> buenas gente
<hkm> un problemilla con el listen
<hkm> lo ejecuto pero no se abre
<Souchiro> nos leemos mañana
<hkm> alguna idea del problema con listen?
<hkm> alguna idea de por que el listen dejo de funcionar sin mas?
<hkm> ya lo reinstale paro aun nada.
<cousteau> prueba a ejecutarlo desde consola, a lo mejor dice algún error o algo que se pueda mirar en Google
<hkm> como se ejecuta
<hkm> le puse listen
<hkm> y me da un monton de cosas
<hkm> http://pastebin.com/yKp4nnzq
<dabor> hkm, y se inicia o no?
<hkm> no
<hkm> lo ejecuto pero no inicia
<dabor> hkm, prueba renombrando la carpeta /home/hkm/.config/listen
<dabor> hkm, mv /home/hkm/.config/listen /home/hkm/.config/listen.copia
<hkm> copio y pego eso?
<dabor> hkm, si
<dabor> y le das enter
<hkm> done
<hkm> intento ejecutarlo de nuevo?
<dabor> si
<hkm> ok
<hkm> ok
<hkm> rula ahora
<hkm> pero perdio toda la info
<hkm> que hizimos ahi=?
<hkm> y cual es el error?
<dabor> hkm, crear un archivo de configuración nuevo y limpio
<hkm> umm ok
<hkm> hay k borrar algo k kedase obsoleto?
<dabor> hkm, carga de nuevo tus datos
<pacheco> hola, buenas noches!
<pacheco> podrian ayudarme?
<hkm> dabor, muchas gracias amijo :p
<hkm> formula la pregunta directamente
<pacheco> estaba bajando un archivo pesado y no se que movi y ahora no veo la ventana de descarga.
<dabor> pacheco en firefox?
<hkm> con que lo descargabas?
<pacheco> asi es
<dabor> pacheco, herramientas descargas
<pacheco> no des de un link directo
<pacheco> fileserver creo
<hkm> eso da igual, en herramientas descargas te sale
<pacheco> como abro nuevamente esa ventana, en la que salen las descargas en turno
<dabor> pacheco, te lo estamos diciendo
<dabor> pacheco, y sino te gusta el menu, crt+may+y
<pacheco> ok intentare gracias
<pacheco> perdonen mi ignorancia pero como entro a herramientas :(
<pacheco> es kubuntu y soy nuevo en esto
<hkm> arribilla
<hkm> dice
<hkm> archivo, editar y demas lo vez?
<Ramir00> hola, para compartir archivos en una red en ubuntu, tengo que instaar samba?
<hkm> Ramir00, si
<pacheco> noooo lo veo
<dabor> pacheco, seguro estas usando firefox?
<hkm> mmm
<pacheco> si
<Ramir00> una, pregunta ahi importa si la red en ad-hoc o infraestructura
<hkm> pacheco, haz lo siguiente da click derecho sobre la barra de direccion
<dabor> Ramir00, normalmente samba deberia estar instalado
<pacheco> ok
<Ramir00> pero es xubuntu
<hkm> Pablito, perzonalizar, buscas el icono que dice descargas y lo arrastras sobre la barra de direccion :p
<pacheco> gracias <hkt>
<dabor> pacheco, <dabor> pacheco, y sino te gusta el menu, presiona crt+may+y
<pacheco> estaba perdido pero ya lo gre encontrarlo
<pacheco> el archivo aparece en pausa pero reinicia y ya tenia bajando el 50 %
<hkm> lo k te dije tmb es weno con un click lo encuentras xd
<pacheco> estoy lento y 250 ya era un buen
<pacheco> muchas gracias
<Ramir00> pero por ejemplo no habria una forma de hacerlo desde editar configuraciones , desde editar conexiones, como se hace si se quieren compartir archivos entre windows xp por ejemplo
<Ramir00> en una red ad-hoc o de infraestructura se pueden compartir archivos?
<dzup2> :p
<Ramir00> :(
<Gaias> saludos hermanos se que esto no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu pero depronto ay alguien que me pueda ayudar..
<Gaias> alguien sabe como enviar un mensaje automatico cada cierto tiempo?
<grumete> hola, alguien tiene el 10.10 en 64 bits?
<alexanderunifiis> yo uso el de 32
<Airwolf> grumete: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<grumete> no, muchachos, es que instalé el 10.10 en el laptop de alguien, y tiene un problema feo.
<alexanderunifiis> que problema?
<grumete> cada vez que se requiere contraseña del administrador para instalar algo,
<grumete> luego de introducir la contraseña, sale otra ventana para autenticar algo así, y los botones no responden.
<grumete> entonces, pues eso confunde y me hizo quedar mal delante de esa persona jeje,
<alexanderunifiis> haz probado a actualizar? tal vez eso corrija el fallo
<grumete> vamos a ver, ya se actualizó, pero ahorita no tengo acceso al pc.
<grumete> lo chistoso de todo, es que tuve que instalar el ubuntu 2 veces.... la primera vez lo hize bien, lo probé, le instalaba cosas.... y cuando de repente lo prendí hoy, salía la ventana de login, y luego no entraba al escritorio, en lugar d eeso me aparecía la pantalla toda púrpura, y una línea de comandos....
<grumete> que pesado está el 10.10 no me está gustando.
<alexanderunifiis> tiene 4 gigas de RAM? por ello usa el de 64 bits no?
<grumete> uso el 64 porque el procesador es un amd
<alexanderunifiis> pero puedes usar el de 32 bits y normal.
<grumete> alexander tú tienes el de 32 bits y los usas sin problemas?
<grumete> buscando una solución, encontré que alguien con la instalación de 32 bits, tiene el mismo problema.
<alexanderunifiis> Si, sin problemas en mi pc y en muchas mas en las que he probado.
<alexanderunifiis> Ah, que raro, nunca me había sucedido.
<grumete> ok, si no se arregla, probaré ese..
<alexanderunifiis> ok
<grumete> una pregunta.... cuál es la diferencia entre la Deskto edition, y la notebook edition??
<grumete> eso me confunde
<alexanderunifiis> creo que es el aspecto, la interfaz de la netbook es distinta, puedes comprobarlo buscando algun video de ubuntu netbook  en youtube.
<grumete> ok alexander, muchas gracias por tu ayuda y atención :)
<alexanderunifiis> ok, cambio y fuera.
 * mama21mama tomando mates
<Ramir00> por que si hago clik derecho sobre una carpeta no me da la opcion para compartir, ya instale samba
<dany> hola
<t0ken_> disculpen por que no puedo cambiar de metacity a emerald en ubuntu 10.10
<t0ken_> dormidos?
<fzeta> compañía buenos días:)
<alexneb> gete una duda.. estoy unstalando lamp siguiendo este tutorial http://cunavichux.blogspot.com/2010/10/instalar-lamp-en-ubuntu-1010.html pero al hacer la prueva "test" a mi lo que me sale es una pagina en blanc .. es normal?
<alexneb> prueba*
<alexneb> fosco_,  duda...
<alexneb> <alexneb> pues .es
<alexneb> <alexneb> :P
<alexneb> * [NeNeTa] se ha marchado (Killed (Sesion fantasma liberada por [NeNeTa]!))
<alexneb> * Notificación: [NeNeTa] se ha conectado (IrcHispano).
<alexneb> * [NeNeTa] (ircap@Para_Mi_Siempre_Seras_Especial) ha entrado en #ayuda_y_charla
<fosco_> no pegues texto alexneb
 * alexneb en un curso intensivo y acelerado de instalacion php mysql phpadmin apache2... 
 * alexneb_ pira a comer
<omar> ubuntu
<omar> hola soy nuevo usando este SO
<omar> como estan ustdes
<abdabanesha> bienvenido al mundo GNU
<abdabanesha> yo hace unos meses que deje ubuntu pero sigo ayudando, pues me mantengo en UNIX/GNU
<abdabanesha> asi que si puedo ayudarte, lo hare sin dudar
<fzeta> re perlas:-)
<onne> Buenas tardes!!    bueno  expongo mi problema:  Uso un portatil con pantalla tactil como raton (debajo del teclado) pero le tengo puesto un raton usb por comodidad, solo que al escribir muchas veces le doy sin querer a la pantalla tactul y estropeo documentos y demas..... como puedo desactivar la pantalla tactil del portatil y dejar solo el raton? (Ubuntu 10.10 32b)
<onne> Buenas tardes!!    bueno  expongo mi problema:  Uso un portatil con pantalla tactil como raton (debajo del teclado) pero le tengo puesto un raton usb por comodidad, solo que al escribir muchas veces le doy sin querer a la pantalla tactul y estropeo documentos y demas..... como puedo desactivar la pantalla tactil del portatil y dejar solo el raton? (Ubuntu 10.10 32b)
<onne> ahora si, esque antes olo salio la mitad
<Guest4791> fijate en preferencias raton si tiene la opcion de desactivar el touchpad
<Bl4ck_D33p> oigan que sera que cada ves que configuro el conkycolors me sale la pantalla negra y no la que deberia salir  y ya le hice el make y configure y despues make install
<abdabanesha> has miradoa  ver en repos
<abdabanesha> ?
<fosco_> buenas
<Ramir00> hola
<Ramir00> hola, alguien sabe usar samba?
<Lancro> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Ramir00> configurar samba para compartir archivos
<Ramir00> vi, tutoriales en youtube en ingles, vi que entran en un lugar y mofican un archivo y no se por que lo hacen
<mimecar1> busca una guía y te esplicarán los pasos
<mimecar> en ubuntu solo tienes que compartir la carpeta
<Bl4ck_D33p> saben que he tenido problemas ultimamente con el ubuntu , cada ves que reinicio me canbia los temas y me paso que al querere poner mi contraseña me dicea que era incorrecta pero esa era la correcta
<mimecar> ¿no será que otra persona usa el ordenador?
<Bl4ck_D33p> nop
<Bl4ck_D33p> solo yo
<Ramir00> instalando samba desde el repositorio , se instala todo lo necesario para instalar samba o hay que instalarlo desde synaptic?
<mimecar> lanzas programas de entorno gráfico con sudo?
<mimecar> Ramir00: el repositorio y synaptic es lo mismo
<Bl4ck_D33p> sep
<mimecar> si usas sudo para eso es normal que te de problemas
<dany> hola,ayuda con reproductor totem,no reproduce dvd original.que tengo que instalar?
<mimecar> los codecs por ejemplo
<mimecar> o usar vlc y no te hará falta nada más
<abdabanesha> has instalado los codecs non free?
<abdabanesha> o eso o usar  el gnome-media-player, aunque esta en desarrollo, (esto ya depende de ti)
<dany> como se instala los codecs no free?
<abdabanesha> un segundo
<abdabanesha> que distro usas
<abdabanesha> ? lucid?
<dany> ubuntu 10.10
<Bl4ck_D33p> si no instalo los sensores de temperatura conky colos no funcionara?
<abdabanesha> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/02/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-04-lts-paso-a-paso/
<abdabanesha> mira  aver que te falta
<abdabanesha> porque igual medibuntu tampoco lo tienes instalado
<abdabanesha> yo tengo un problemilla pero no se si aqui  podreis ayudarme, aunque me encantaria
<mimecar> abdabanesha: si es de ubuntu si, si no lo es, pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<abdabanesha> en lo referente a la hibernacion. si se debe añadir  a la linea del kernel la ruta a la swap mediante resume=/dev/sda2 ro vga=0, pero yo poseo mi linea de kernel de este modo root=/dev/sda1 acpi_osi ro=Linux ¿como deberia quedar mi linea de kernel?  mi duda reside en los simbolos de =;gracias (poseo de este modo mi linea de kernel porque poseo una Eee pc y he de agregar el modulo de SHE(superhibrid engine))
<mimecar> abdabanesha: si pones tanto texto es muy incomodo de leer
<abdabanesha> mimecar tb me dijeron lo mismo si ponia diferentes lineas
<mimecar> es el termino medio
<mimecar> ni 3 palabras por línea
<abdabanesha> ok
<mimecar> en mi pantalla tu texto ocupa 4 líneas
<abdabanesha> entonces no es muy incomodo no? osea 4 lineas esta bien
<mimecar> ...
<Bl4ck_D33p> oigan si quiero saber la clave wpa2 de wifi el aircrack la saca?
<mimecar> de wpa2 no
<abdabanesha> wpa2 es ago engorroso
<abdabanesha> es eterno
<abdabanesha> tampoco de wpa
<Bl4ck_D33p> y de wpa1?
<mimecar> abdabanesha: sin añadir opciones al kernel no hiberna?
<abdabanesha> hibernar si pero no resucita
<Bl4ck_D33p> y con cual se puede crackearla
<abdabanesha> es como un halt
<abdabanesha> olvidate de wpa
<mimecar> Bl4ck_D33p: el soporte del canal NO se aplica a ese tema
<abdabanesha> hay un prorcto para wpa tipo wesside, pero estapor venir
<abdabanesha> mimecar es una applicacion en ubuntu demosle una tregua, otra cosa es que diga procesos
<abdabanesha> :)
<abdabanesha> que por cierto mimecar, tu me conoces y yo a ti. te suena un tal aconito?
<mimecar> abdabanesha: al usar una red wifi que no es tuya estas robando ancho de banda a la persona que la ha pagado
<abdabanesha> en ningun momento ha dicho que sea ajena
<mimecar> en estos momentos no
<mimecar> tampoco ha dicho lo contrario
<abdabanesha> existe la presuncion de inocencia, estara intentando saber mas de su propia red
<abdabanesha> jajajj cierto
<abdabanesha> pues eso mimecar, el tema es que no logro qeu resucite mi sesion, es un reset completo
<abdabanesha> y logicamente se pueden romper cadenas internas
<mimecar> ¿la línea del kernel la añadistes tu?
<abdabanesha> simplemente añadi lo de acpi_osi=Linux
<abdabanesha> porque no me cargaba el modulo
<abdabanesha> pero cuando he de añadir la ruta de mi swap para que el kernel sepa de donde tirar mano
<mimecar> ¿cuanta memoria tiene el equipo?
<abdabanesha> entonces aqui aparece mi duda, deberia de ser antes de ro y despues de este parametro añadir vga=0
<onne> no puedo desactivar el touchpad desde preferencias de raton, alguien sabe si se puede hacer?
<abdabanesha> pero como comento mi linea? tras =Linux?
<abdabanesha> tecnologias de asistencia
<mimecar> para comentar suele ser #
<mimecar> eso comenta toda la línea
<abdabanesha> poseo 1 giga fisico mimecar, pero cree una particion con un 25 % mas para darle esahogo
<abdabanesha> tendre unos 1350 M mas o menos
<mimecar> swap tiene más de 1 GB verdad?
<abdabanesha> fisica no
<abdabanesha> aun no la amplie
<mimecar> digo swap
<abdabanesha> si
<abdabanesha> algo mas de un 25% adicional
<abdabanesha> ya me cure en salud a la hora de crear el particionado
<mimecar> el orden de poner las líneas para volver de la hibernación no lo se
<abdabanesha> segun guia oficial ha de ser root=/dev/sda1 resume=/dev/sda2 ro vga=0
<abdabanesha> pero claro yo poseo al añadirle lo de acpi root=/dev/sda1 acpi_osi ro=Linux
<abdabanesha> coo demonios implemento la ruta comparandola y siguiendo los cosejos que marcan?
<abdabanesha> e aqui mi cuestion
<abdabanesha> de todas formas te agradezco tu intees
<mimecar> en mi ordenador no tengo problemas al volver de la hibernación
<Bl4ck_D33p> algun aplicacion parecida a conky colos que no sea el wizard conky?
<cousteau> qué hace conky colors?
<pacheco> buenos dias
<Bl4ck_D33p> es una barra que monitorisa tu sistema
<Bl4ck_D33p> y que visualmente es genial
<pacheco> como podria crear un rar con contrase;a, "uso" el kubuntu (estoy aprendiendo a usarlo)
<mimecar> no te da esa opción el programa de compresión de kde?
<pacheco> lo busque pero aun no lo encuentro
<mimecar> con otros formatos de comprobación tampoco sale?
<erUSUL> en gnome solo 7z triene esa opcion ...
<pacheco> intento realizar un rar y me pone al crear un rar fallo path
<erUSUL> iirc
<cousteau> con rar se puede desde línea de comandos
<erUSUL> pacheco: tienes rar instalado?
<pacheco> ?????????
<pacheco> no creo
<mimecar> entonces?
<erUSUL> pacheco: ademas; porque usas rar? usa algun formato nativo de unix ...
<pacheco> como veo la opcion asumi que estaba incluido
<mimecar> aparte, el compresor rar es shareware
<erUSUL> pacheco: o en su defecto 7zip
<pacheco> podrian decirme la mejor opcion? porfa
<erUSUL> pacheco: si es para compartir con gente en windows yo usuaria 7zip
<pacheco> el 7zip como bajarlo e instalarlo
<cousteau> mimecar, en la vida he tenido que comprar una licencia de rar... se supone que es shareware, pero yo nunca he tenido problemas de que me caduque la licencia
<erUSUL> pacheco: instala p7zip-full
<cousteau> mejor sólo 7zip
<cousteau> *p7zip
<cousteau> por experiencia... en su día instalé el p7zip-full y me daba algunos problemas
<pacheco> ok buscare el 7zip
<abdabanesha> vuelvo a recordar a todos los que deseen instalar aplicaciones, codecs o simplemente poner a puntu su ubuntu repasar y seguir este enlace
<abdabanesha> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/02/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-04-lts-paso-a-paso/
<mimecar> teniendo 7zip no hace falta usar un programa de pago para comprimir
<pacheco> gracias por el link
<pacheco> hay mucho que aun me falta por hacer y aprender de esa pag.
 * xoan buenas
<dany> gracias ya repare el problema con el reproductor totem.gracias
<mimecar> no tienes que poner todos los programas para usar ubuntu
<guampa> abdabanesha: siempre recomiendo instalar ubuntu tweak despues de instlar ubuntu
<guampa> todas esas tareas post instalacion las hace y mas
<guampa> bien bien facil
<guampa> y en el mismo plan ailurus tiene un par de cositas mas
<guampa> te salva mucho tiempo
<mimecar> si instalas cosas que no son de los repositorios, hay que instalar las mínimas posibles
<abdabanesha> cierto
<abdabanesha> pero en lo referido a codecs el post biene vien
<abdabanesha> viene bien
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<pacheco> bien ya se instalo el 7zip XD
<pacheco> ahora com ocreo el zip con clave
<mimecar> dirás como creas un .7z
<pacheco> si
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la carpeta
<mimecar> igual que antes
<pacheco> asi mismo lo hice pero no tengo la opcion de crear una clave...
<mimecar> has seleccionado el formato 7zip?
<pacheco> si
<pacheco> ya tengo el archivo comprimido
<pacheco> en zip
<pacheco> no me da la opcion de 7zip T-T
<mimecar> entonces no digas que lo has seleccionado...
<cousteau> 7zip != zip, son formatos distintos, no es como una extensión de zip o algo
<pacheco> segun en la terminal ya lo instale con sudo aptitude -y install rar unace p7zip-full p7zip-rar sharutils mpack lha arj
<mimecar> ¿que versión de kubuntu estas usando?
<pacheco> pero en las opciones mesalen el rar, zip zip/tar .. menos el 7zip
<cousteau> 7z
<cousteau> y no sé si es buena idea instalar p7zip-full
<erUSUL> a lo mejor el programa de kde no soporta ese formato?
<pacheco> 10...
<cousteau> el p7zip-full sólo se diferencia del p7zip en que además de 7zip maneja más formatos, como rar, zip... y a mí me ha pasado que si instalo el p7zip-full entonces el file-roller me intenta descomprimir los .rar con p7zip en vez de unrar, y a veces no lo hace bien
<pacheco> :(
<pacheco> Lei esto
<pacheco> p7zip-full? Ese programa no tiene interfaz gráfica
<pacheco> que tan cierto es?
<cousteau> pacheco, es por línea de comandos
<FCHip> muy buenas
<pacheco> haaayyyyyy
<FCHip> alguien sabe cómo puedo cambiar el nombre del dispositivo sda3 a sda1 ??
<mimecar> FCHip: no puedes
<cousteau> normalmente, el programa que uses para crear archivadores (file-roller en gnome; en kde no sé), se encarga de pasarle los comandos
<FCHip> mimecar, se puede hacer de alguna forma?
<mimecar> no
<cousteau> ni siquiera haciendo un map en el grub?
<mimecar> el nombre depende de la tabla de particiones
<FCHip> en ese disco antes tenía sda1, sda2 y sda3, he eliminado sda1 y sda2 y he redimensionado sda3 con gparted hasta ocupar todo el disco
<FCHip> sda3 me funciona pero me gustaría llamarlo sda1, no hay alguna manera de hacerlo?
<mimecar> sin instalar de nuevo el sistema no
<FCHip> o sea que la única forma sería hacer copia de los datos, reparticionar el disco y devolver los datos no?
<mimecar> por lo que se, si
<mimecar> aunque hacer eso solo por el nombre es perder el tiempo
<Bl4ck_D33p> oigan que canales irc son de seguridad de sistemas
<mimecar> no compensa por lo que tardarás
<FCHip> si, lo se mimecar por eso si no hay otro modo de hacerlo lo dejaría asíç
<mimecar> si encontraras una forma, haz un backup antes de todos tus datos
<FCHip> por que funciona bien, lo único es el nombre, entonces depende de la tabla de particiones no?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> en tu caso sería la 3º partición del sistema
<mimecar> que era como estaba antes
<PalinT> hey amigo
<FCHip> ok, muchas gracias mimecar
<PalinT> que diferencia hay entre Ubuntu DVD y ubuntu CD ?
<mimecar> más programas e idiomas
<PalinT> y
<mimecar> FCHip: ten un backup antes de hacer experimentos
<PalinT> no tiene nungun problema ?
<mimecar> no
<PalinT> diver completos
<PalinT> etc ?
<mimecar> tienes los mismos drivers
<PalinT> por que el de CD tiene un problema de con la conpatibilidad con mi targeta garfica
<PalinT> no instala al reiniciar
<PalinT> se congela la pantalla
<mimecar> te pasará lo mismo con el dvd
<PalinT> mmmm
<PalinT> no que no tiene problema ?
<mimecar> no se instala al reiniciar el equipo en ubuntu
<PalinT> en ubuntu 10.04 no me paso eso
<cousteau> PalinT, qué tarjeta gráfica?
<PalinT> Nvidia 240 GT DRR5 de 1 GB
<PalinT> en ubuntu 10.04 me instala perfecto
<mimecar> ubuntu 10.10 usa el driver libre de nvidia
<PalinT> pero cuando lo instalo con Ubuntu 10.10 al reiniciar y iniciar con ubuntu para que siga instalando
<PalinT> se conjela la pantalla
<PalinT> cuando carga el logo de ubuntu
<mimecar> PalinT: ubuntu no se instala al reiniciar
<mimecar> cuando reinicias ya está todo instalado
<PalinT> yo o instale
<PalinT> dentro de windows 7
<PalinT> con wubi
<mimecar> esa no es la forma normal de instalar ubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás menos rendimiento instalando de esa forma
<PalinT> por que
<PalinT> si es ubuntu 10.04
<PalinT> perfecto que instala con wubi
<PalinT> teenr dos sistemas
<PalinT> ademas
<PalinT> cuando quiero instalarlo completo
<mimecar> wubi instala el sistema dentro de la partición de windows
<PalinT> con ubuntu 10.10
<PalinT> y arranco con instalar completo
<PalinT> se conjela tambien
<mimecar> ¿se ponen las actualizaciones durante la instalación?
<PalinT> no instala
<PalinT> se conjela
<PalinT> no sirve
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que instalar los drivers de la tarjeta a mano
<mimecar> por partes
<PalinT> la targeta
<mimecar> puedes instalar el live cd si o no
<PalinT> esta a su ultima actualizasion
<PalinT> no
<PalinT> deja instalar el dc live
<PalinT> cd live
<mimecar> por que dices que se instala al reiniciar?
<PalinT> por que
<PalinT> cuando calga el logo de ubuntu
<cousteau> bueno, "a mano" no... pero instalar nvidia-current de repositorios
<PalinT> con los puntitos
<PalinT> se conjela
<mimecar> has comprobado que el cd está bien descargado?
<PalinT> la unica forma de instalar
<PalinT> es a modo no grafico
<PalinT> pero no instalar el
<PalinT> gnome-desktop
<PalinT> que es el escritorio
<PalinT> los paneles todo
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<PalinT> solo instala a modo terminal
<mimecar> está bien descargado?
<PalinT> claro lo e descargado mas de 10 beces y gastado dinero mas de 10 cd
<mimecar> PalinT: eso no dice nada
<PalinT> asta tengo el cd enviado de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿has ocmprobado la suma md5?
<PalinT> suma de md5 ?
<mimecar> para comprobar si la descarga es correcta
<PalinT> no no e echo eso
<mimecar> compruebalo primero, si es errónea no te instalará
<PalinT> como ago eso
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<PalinT> les mostrare una imagen donde se conjela la pantalla al reiniciar mi pc para que siga la instalacion de paquetes etc .
<mimecar> haz la comprobación de la suma md5
<tRaCk3r> hola
<PalinT> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4725/imag0639.jpg
<PalinT> miren la imagen
<omar> agunte linux
<cousteau> parece de un videojuego
<PalinT> asi se bloquea
<omar> que honda ?
<tRaCk3r> PalinT tiene toda la pinta de ser problema de hardware
<tRaCk3r> prueba a buscar algún error en los logs, lanza por ejemplo dmesg en un terminal
<mimecar> el live cd que usas puede tener errores
<tRaCk3r> también puede haber algo en el log de X
<PalinT> mira
<PalinT> to esperimente
<PalinT> quitando la targeta grafica
<PalinT> y adivinen
<PalinT> era la targeta
<PalinT> pero al ponerla
<PalinT> se seguia bloquiando
<PalinT> asi que ubuntu 10.10 tiene problemas
<cousteau> PalinT, ¿puedes arrancar en modo consola?
<PalinT> no tiene compatibilidad con targetas altas
<PalinT> instalarlo en modo consola si
<PalinT> me instala
<cousteau> he dicho arrancar
<PalinT> pero sale como terminal no me gusta
<PalinT> como asi
<tRaCk3r> cuando estés en esa pantalla, prueba primero a pulsar control + alt + + o -
<mimecar> PalinT: la instalación de consola instala el entorno gráfico
<mimecar> es el cd alternate
<PalinT> mmmm
<PalinT> soy novato
<PalinT> no se mucho :(
<cousteau> vale, bien, una vez hayas conseguido arrancar en terminal, desde ahí podrías intentar instalar los drivers propietarios de nvidia con   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<mimecar> ¿has buscado si ese modelo de tarjeta es incompatible con ubuntu 10.10?
<tRaCk3r> PalinT prueba a pulsar ctrl + alt + "+"
<PalinT> ok
<mimecar> tRaCk3r: para eso tiene que estar dentro del entorno gráfico
<tRaCk3r> o "-"
<tRaCk3r> está en el entorno gráfico
<cousteau> de todas formas la gente que usa wubi se suele quejar de que no va bien... yo no lo he usado, pero parece que no es muy bueno
<tRaCk3r> mia la pantalla
<mimecar> no lo está
<mimecar> a no ser que ubuntu venga con el icono de windows
<tRaCk3r> windows?
<mimecar> se le bloquea antes de entrar en el entorno gráfico
<mimecar> mira los iconos
<tRaCk3r> desde windows?
<cousteau> tRaCk3r, mimecar y yo hemos jugado a "dónde está wally" con la foto de pantalla de PalinT y hemos visto un logo de windows
<tRaCk3r> o no.... wubi?...
<PalinT> esacto
<PalinT> mira
<tRaCk3r> PalinT te recomiendo no usar wubi
<PalinT> cuando reinicio sale el logo de windows se supone que inicie fue ubuntu no windows
<mimecar> al final tendrás que buscar si tu tarjeta es compatible
<PalinT> pero como que no si wubi ahce que instale dentro de windows
<mimecar> todo lo demas son hipotesis
<cousteau> (claro que... http://start.lxde.org/picts/desktop_full.png)
<PalinT> yo uso window spor los juegos cosa que ubuntu sigue siendo asco con eso de juegos
<PalinT> no corren bn
<tRaCk3r> PalinT te lo dire de otra forma, te recomiendo que instales ubntu de forma paralela a windows y no dentro de éste
<mimecar> el tema de los juegos dale las gracias a los que los programan
<cousteau> PalinT, funciona mejor si instalas ubuntu aparte (no hace falta quitar windows, te instala ubuntu "al lado" de windows)
<PalinT> como asi alado de windows ?
<tRaCk3r> es la mejor forma PalinT
<PalinT> instaalrlo completo alado de windows ?
<tRaCk3r> debes crear un CD y arrancar el pc con él
<dabor> PalinT, en otra particion del disco duro
<cousteau> El disco duro de tu ordenador se divide en particiones. Al instalar Ubuntu (no desde Windows sino arrancando directamente con el CD) te ofrece la posibilidad de "instalar junto a otros sistemas operativos". Esto crea una partición e instala Ubuntu en ella.
<PalinT> pero
<PalinT> no se borra el grub de window
<PalinT> sy solo inicia ubuntu
<PalinT> por que a mi me a pasado eso
<dabor> PalinT, no, inician los 2
<mimecar> no
<cousteau> no, el grub te reconoce también a windows
<PalinT> ok
<PalinT> una pregunta
<PalinT> arch linux es bueno ?
<tRaCk3r> sólo tienes que tener cuidado de no borrar windows!
<mimecar> depende
<dabor> PalinT, windows no usa grub
<PalinT> ocea el arranque
<mimecar> PalinT: antes de instalar haz un backup de todo el disco duro
<tRaCk3r> si, es muy recomendable
<mimecar> prueba si funciona el live cd y después haz el backup
<PalinT> como ago ese backup
<mimecar> copia tus datos a un disco duro externo
<mimecar> con copiar la carpeta de usuario debería ser suficiente
<tarrasquero> holas
<marcel_> hola, alguien usa xchat gnome?
<Guest4791> si yo lo uso
<piripi> marcel_, probablemente casi todos
<cmaiz82> yo tambien
<marcel_> como puedo mostrar la lista de usuarios conectados? que se muestre automatica
<tarrasquero> piripi: no todos
<piripi> tarrasquero, he dicho "casi"
<piripi> y "probablemente"
<tarrasquero> y yo "no todos"
<marcel_> we we no se peleen por quien lo usa xDDD
<piripi> ok tarrasquero
<piripi> xD
<tarrasquero> piripi: :)
<guampa> xD
<Guest4791> se muestra automatica
<tarrasquero> irssi forever
<marcel_> es que yo me situo en el canal, y debajo me dice, 82 usuarios, y tengo que dar click para mostrarla
<guampa> pero sera de dios que la gente se muere por el irssi, habra que probarlo
<piripi> Tarrasquero, también usas lynx?
<piripi> :)
<mimecar> guampa: si usas clientes de consola está bien
<Tarrasquero> nu
<marcel_> o.o
 * cousteau ve vídeos en TTY
<guampa> uso la consola para todo, pero no le veo la locura a chatear x consola
<guampa> nah
<guampa> ya eso si que esta bueno
<guampa> que usas cousteau
<cousteau> mplayer -vo caca -framedrop -quiet video.avi
<marcel_> yo quiero sabes como este nigger la mostró asi: http://lucidfox.org/img/xchat-gnome.png
<guampa> cousteau: hahahahahaha
<guampa> ah si
<guampa> yo jugue al quake con libcaca
<guampa> esta bueno
<tRaCk3r_> re
<cousteau> marcel_, xchat
<Tarrasquero> an@unaffiliated/nexus-6] has quit [Read error: Operation timed out]
<marcel_> ??
<guampa> cousteau: igual libaa me gusta mas en algunas cosas
<guampa> renderiza mejor
<guampa> pero no se si la siguen manteniendo
<cousteau> guampa, no sé, a mí me parece mucho mejor caca
<cousteau> aa es una caca
<guampa> no caca es caca
<cousteau> caca es una... ehm... aa
<guampa> xD
<piripi> marcel_, http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/549
<Tarrasquero> no estamos en ot
<mimecar> pero lo parece
<piripi> desinstala la actual versión de XChat e instala esa con el parche de la lista de usuarios a la derecha
<cousteau> es verdad, Tarrasquero... vamos a dejar de hacer ot
<guampa> true
<marcel_> oki
<cmaiz82> para cuando sale gnome 3 ?
<cousteau> Preferencias > Interfaz > Lista de usuarios > Mostrar la lista de usuarios en: Izquierda (Arriba)
<cousteau> ni parches ni nada
<piripi> cmaiz82, abril decían
<piripi> pero yo no haré el upgrade.. no me gusta un pelo
<mimecar> piripi: entonces bloquearás muchos programas
<guampa> ==
<piripi> cousteau, a mí por lo menos no me sale esa opción
<cousteau> yo, si se puede pasar de gnome shell y seguir con metacity...
<cousteau> piripi, xchat o xchat-gnome?
<marcel_> weno ya instale xchat-gnome
<marcel_> como veo los users ahora? xD
<piripi> xchat-gnome
<piripi> es de lo que hemos estado hablando, creo
<guampa> si pero el mensaje es que podemos irnos despidiendo de un par de programas con el tiempo
<guampa> mal
<cousteau> ah... yo puse xchat a secas, y me salen los users a la derecha
<mimecar> guampa: eso no es cierto
<piripi> oka cousteau
<guampa> mimecar: sinceramente espero que tengas razon
<mimecar> si no está un programa se instala, no necesitas nada más
<marcel_> yo instale xchat gnome, en el xchat a secas si me sale la lista
<guampa> cuando los programas no tengan una base grande de usuarios espero que los sigan manteniendo
<marcel_> ah dioj xk lo hacen tan dificil esta gentesita, seran rusos?
<guampa> la mayoria no cambia las cosas x defecto
<mimecar> guampa: ubuntu no mantiene programas
<guampa> no, pero dirige la base de usuario
<mimecar> lo hacen los que han hecho los programas
<guampa> lo se
<guampa> s/dirige/influye
<mimecar> yo tengo hecho un script cuando instalo un sistema nuevo
<marcel_> oye alguno de ustedes usan xchat gnome? u.u
<mimecar> quita los programas que no uso y pone los que quiero
<marcel_> xD disculpas por incistir
<mimecar> marcel_: yo no
<guampa> marcel_: pasate a kvirc y ya
<chasis> xD no, eso suena ruso iwal
<mimecar> guampa: si en algún momento no te gusta los programas que usa ubuntu pasa a otra distribución
<escocheca1> Hola me ha aparecido este problema en los repositorios alguien me puede indicar como ayudarme http://paste.ubuntu.com/556574/
<guampa> oh, ya vere que hago mimecar no te preocupes :)
<mimecar> escocheca1: en el launchpad que has añadido importa las claves
<dabor> guampa, XE: archlinux o debian te permiten instalar solo los programas que uno quiere y nada más
<cousteau> y ubuntu
<guampa> si, el instalador de debian rula
<cousteau> se instala ubuntu minimal...
<guampa> con 20 megas de bajada inicial boostrapeas el resto
<escocheca1> lo he intentado pero no me deja te dejo lo que me sale en pantalla
<guampa> muy bueno, te deja la instalacion ya actualizada
<mimecar> en el launchpad tendrás las instrucciones para añadirlo
<cousteau> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<escocheca1> He hecho esto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556575/
<mimecar> guampa: la instalación de ubuntu ya pone las actualizaciones
<mimecar> escocheca1: esa dirección no es correcta
<mimecar> la línea es correcta?
<guampa> uh mimecar nadie le esta dando paloo a ubuntu, es mi distro de amores y me encanta, vamos
<guampa> tampoco la religion man
<escocheca1> entonces cual es la direccion correcta
<mimecar> guampa: solo tengo ubuntu en una máquina virtual
<guampa> bue yo lo uso como primaria desde hace años, en mi experiencia la tendencia no me ha gustado eso es todo
<cousteau> guampa, la tendencia es que sea fácil de usar para gente que no sabe de ordenadores, es decir, que lo instalen y ya lo puedan usar, y que sea intuitivo
<guampa> mucha desesperacion por lo ultimo de lo ultimo y un poco de desorden, eso eso todo. tampoco es un sintoma exclusivo de ubuntu
<cousteau> al principio te parece bien, luego te va pareciendo un poco infantil
<guampa> eso no tiene nada que ver con las caracteristicas no listas para produccion que se agregan
<guampa> estaria mejor madurar las que estan a veces
<cousteau> guampa, pues a mí me parece que el soft de ubuntu está bastante anticuado, en general... de todas formas, mejor seguir por offtopic para no inundar el canal
<guampa> dale
<angel_vc> alguien con experiencia en irc aca?
<mimecar> angel_vc: si está relacionada con ubuntu pregunta
<angel_vc> si, uso ubuntu lts.
<angel_vc> ok resulta que quiero saber si puedo conectar xchat a alguna sala de yahoo.
<cousteau> angel_vc, no que yo sepa, xchat es para irc
<cousteau> espera... con bitlbee a lo mejor
<dabor> angel_vc, y google que dice? no creo que se pueda entrar por irc para yahoo
<cousteau> es un programa basado en las bibliotecas de pidgin que convierte cualquier chat o IM en IRC
<angel_vc> en google dice que yahoo es irc.
<escocheca1> Tengo ñeste problema con los repositorios de ubunt alguien me puede ayudar como introduzco las claves cuales son.http://paste.ubuntu.com/556582/
<guampa> angel_vc: si es asi tendrias que ubicar elservidor de yahoo
<dabor> angel_vc, y en yahoo? http://info.yahoo.com/privacy/es/yahoo/chat/
<mimecar> escocheca1: pon el enlace que te dice como añadir ese repositorio
<cousteau> !gpg escocheca1
<kubot> escocheca1: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<guampa> siempre que hable irc podras entrar con cualquier cliente irc
<cousteau> guampa, bitlbee "habla" irc
<cousteau> y se conecta a otras redes
<angel_vc> bitlbee?
<escocheca1> pero cual es la clave que falta pongo todo este numero 991E6CF92D9A3C5B
<cousteau> así que lo puedes usar como puente para conectar xchat a otras redes
<cousteau> escocheca1, yo diría que sí
<mimecar> escocheca1: de donde has sacado las instrucciones?
<escocheca1> vale llevo cinco dias y siempre me sale esto cantidada procesada 0 patatero     gpg: Cantidad total procesada: 0
<escocheca1>  ¿por que?
<mimecar> escocheca1: pon el enlace a las instrucciones de launchpad
<guampa> eh chasis
<guampa> copy me?
<dabor> escocheca1, solo usas paquetes fuentes? deb-src
<chasis> oh cool
<guampa> yeah
<chasis> ahora vuelvo
<escocheca1> ahi va todo http://paste.ubuntu.com/556584/
<mimecar> escocheca1: de donde has sacado las instrucciones...?
<escocheca1> los repositorios lo she sado de esta pagina http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<mimecar> escocheca1: ese generador es para debian
<dabor> escocheca1, los repos ppa no son oficiales
<mimecar> estas usando paquetes que son para otra distribución
<dabor> parece que son para ubuntu lucid pero paquetes fuentes, no binarios
<escocheca1> en una pestaña puedo elegir ubuntu la version que quiera 8.04    10.04 ......
<mimecar> escocheca1: en que pestaña
<mimecar> no es más fácil poner directamente en enlace para ubuntu?
 * cousteau se pregunta qué quería instalar escocheca1 
<escocheca1> En espa pagina  http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/ elijo  repogen  ubuntu y despues en la lista desplegable Lucid 10.04 lst ...
<mimecar> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<mimecar> en el archivo que genera te dice como instalar la clave
<mimecar> ¿es lo que sigues?
<escocheca1> si y me las da pero no funcian para los repositorios  que queria me dio cinco pero todas dan error
<mimecar> por el texto que te genera esa página
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mama21mama> tester?
<mama21mama> para xrec aplicacion para screencast
<mama21mama> alguno?
<mimecar> como no traduzcas eso...
<mama21mama> screencast grabar en video el escritorio.
<cousteau> tester alguien grabar vídeo aplicación escritorio?
<mama21mama> si mucho # en twitter
<mama21mama> ando subiendo un video de xrec (para lo unico que sirve facebook, hospedar videos)
<TrueNhero> buenas alguien sabe si esos teclados numericos usb, se pueden configurar para que cada tecla sea la que uno kiere?
<TheKernel> buenas
<abdabanesha> buenas de nuevo comunidad
<abdabanesha> alguien sabe  de algun chat para poner en mi pagina web y que se pueda crear una sla privada?
<mimecar> abdabanesha: crea una sala de jabber
<abdabanesha> vams si hay aplicaciones para crear un webchat
<TheKernel> cuando dices chat te refieres a server irc?
<TheKernel> ok, ya lo pille
<Guest4791> alguien sabe como accedo a irc desde pidgin?
<mimecar> Guest4791: crea una cuenta de irc
<cousteau> TrueNhero, con xmodmap podrías cambiarlo... pero también afectaría al teclado normal
<xangua> Guest4791: creas una cuenta irc, te pones el nick que quieras, el servidor que quieras
<Guest4791> si eso intente
<Guest4791> pero me da contraseña incorrecta
<mimecar> si pones bien el servidor y el usuario
<mimecar> estará mal escrita
<mimecar> ¿a que red de irc te estas conectando?
<Guest4791> el tema es que aca no puse contraseña
<mimecar> por eso estas con un nick genérico
<cousteau> pues no pongas contraseña
<Guest4791> el servidor es irc.freenode.net
<mimecar> no tienes que poner la contraseña en la configuración del servidor de irc
<mimecar> cuando te la pide el servidor te dice el comando que tienes que usar
<abdabanesha> os comento
<Guest4791> voy a intentar
<abdabanesha> estoy acavando una pagnina web  y desearia implementar en esta un chat
<abdabanesha> conoceis como hacerlo y que no tenga limites de gente conectada? y que sea multiplataforma
<mimecar> crea una sala de jabber
<cousteau> opción 1) crear una sala de chat privada y usar mibbit o algo; opción 2) lo que dice mimecar de jabber (no sé cómo se hace)
<cousteau> opción 3) creo que se llamaba Xat... pero usa flash y, por ende, es feo
<abdabanesha> e estado mirando lod e jabber pero que soporte conferencia de audio
<abdabanesha> y que se pueda aplicar a una web y que no tenga limite de conectado, pues....
<mimecar> monta en tu servidor un irc
<mimecar> y pones lo que quieres
<TheKernel> http://foro.elhacker.net/chats_irc_y_messengers/webchat_irc_para_mi_pag-t310483.0.html
<mimecar> aunque eso de que tenga audio, hacer multiconferencia no será nada sencillo
<abdabanesha> estaria bien que se implementara un team speck
<abdabanesha> speack perdon
<cousteau> mimecar, streaming?
<cousteau> con algo en flash/java para la webcam, quizá...
<mimecar> si es un chat con audio ya no es streaming
<cousteau> streaming bidireccional, digo
<abdabanesha> mmm interesante
<abdabanesha> vereis es que mi idea es. estoy haciendo una pagina de una escuela
<abdabanesha> y os gustaria entrar los alumnos de esta a una sala que se acceda directamente por la pagina
<abdabanesha> y que el instructor pues pueda mantener videoconferencias
<abdabanesha> de voz
<mimecar> tus requisitos van aumentando con el tiempo
<abdabanesha> y que no sea limitada la entrada, que baste con registrarte en dicha pagina
<abdabanesha> debi de darlos todos de golpe jajjaja sorry
<mimecar> para eso te tienes que ir a aplicaciones más complejas
<cousteau> abdabanesha, en mi uni hay un chat irc hecho en java que no se usa porque nadie lo mantiene
<erUSUL> abdabanesha: monta un servidor jabber interno
<cousteau> así que la única vez que he necesitado hacer una clase online, me hicieron usar messenger
<cousteau> y para colmo en mi universidad está capado el messenger
<mimecar> cousteau: me parece bien
<mimecar> a la universidad se va a estudiar, no a chatear
<erUSUL> touché
<cousteau> mimecar, ya, pero es que en una asignatura me pedían hacer reuniones online
<cousteau> así que sólo las podía hacer desde casa
<mimecar> ahí es el profesor el que se tiene que preocupar
<cousteau> es por lo que digo que no estaba bien planteado
<abdabanesha> interesante
<erUSUL> abdabanesha: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2011/01/deciphering-the-jibber-jabber-getting-started-with-your-own-self-hosted-xmpp-server.ars
<erUSUL> el openfire ese parece interesante.
<cousteau> (además, hubo que hacerlo por messenger porque la profesora "quería tener un log de la conferencia, y no sabía cómo hacerlo en IRC". Yo le hablé de supybot)
<mimecar> cousteau: la técnica oculta de seleccionar el texto, copiar y pegar
<erUSUL> cousteau: hombre cn que activara el log en su cliente irc era suficiente no hace falta un bot para eso ;P
<cousteau> mimecar, erUSUL: el "cliente IRC" era un applet de java
<cousteau> pero aún así...
<bob66> ahora estoy estoy desde pidgin que bien se ve jajaj
<arii> ola
<arii> Hello?:O
<erUSUL> !hola
<arii> a jja
<arii> komo estass?
<arii> :)
<erUSUL> bien gracias
<arii> malegroo aunke no nos conocemos
<erUSUL> igual
<TrueNhero> cousteau: gracias
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe como poner la nota musical en fuentes ? ascii
<cousteau> u+266A u+266B
<cousteau> unicode, no ascii
<cousteau> u+2669-266C hacen la negra, corchea, 2 corcheas, 2 semicorcheas
<cousteau> lo puedes escribir en la mayoría de aplicaciones poniendo Ctrl-Shift-U,2,6,6,B
<satonio> buenas, si quiero copiar todos los archivos de una carpeta con una extension y que salgan con otra, como seria? cp *.ext1 (y aqui que).ext2
<satonio> ?
<cousteau> se me ocurre algo tipo   for i in *.ext1; do cp "$i" "${i%.*}"; done
<cousteau> no sé si sería así exactamnte
<cousteau> for i in *.ext1; do cp "$i" "${i%.*}.ext2"; done
<TTNK> satonio: pero eso copiaria el mismo archivo pero le pondria un numero incremental no? igual quedaria la misma extension
<jose> Hola
<TrueNhero> ♫
<ianmurrays> Alguien sabe como montar un disco hfs+ (sin journaling) para escritura?
<ianmurrays> he tratado como sea y no funciona :(
<fosco_> buenas
<jose_ma294> buenas
<dabor> ianmurrays, mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdxx /media/dondesea
<dabor> ianmurrays, intentaste asi?
<ianmurrays> si
<ianmurrays> lo unico que he logrado es poder escribir
<ianmurrays> pero usando sudo
<ianmurrays> desde nautilus no hay caso
<dabor> ianmurrays, http://www.netstorming.com.ar/2009/11/04/montar-hfs-para-rw-en-ubuntu/
<ianmurrays> probare eso de hfsprogs
<ianmurrays> pq lo otro ya lo intente :P
<dabor> ianmurrays, capaz que agregando rw anda: mount /dev/sdxx -t hfsplus -o rw /media/dondesea
<ianmurrays> tambien lo hice asi
<ianmurrays> :P
<dabor> ianmurrays, el tema de no poder escribir es una cuestion de permisos
<dabor> ianmurrays, ls -l /media/xxxx y verifica si tiene permisos de escritura tu usuario
<ianmurrays> ok, dame un seg
<ianmurrays> me dice que cannot access /media/blabla y muchos signos de interrogacion jaja
<ianmurrays> extraño, pues antes si montaba la unidad aunque fuera read-only
<ianmurrays> ahora ni me aparece en nautilus
 * alexneb pira a cenar.. hambreeee!!!
<ianmurrays> alguna idea?
<ianmurrays> existe algun otro formato cross platform linux mac?
<ianmurrays> que no sea exfat que no me funciona para nada bien
<TTNK> ianmurrays: hfs pero tiene la limitante que en linux solo puedes leer mas no escribir
<ianmurrays> existe otro formato que sirva?
<ianmurrays> (ubuntu si tiene soport por lo que he leido en muchos lados, a mi no me funciona nada mas :P)
<TTNK> ah no mentira tambien se puede escribir
<ianmurrays> pero yo no puedo
<ianmurrays> se monta con permisos raro
<ianmurrays> solo con sudo puedo escribir
<ianmurrays> :S
<ianmurrays> conoces algun formato que funcione en mac y linux?
<ianmurrays> parece broma que no haya alguno
<ianmurrays> :(
<ianmurrays> pq fat no me sirve
<ianmurrays> 4gb por archivo es muy poco
<ianmurrays> creo que descubri algo que puede servirme para lo de hfs :P
<seyacat> WEEPA Ubuntu-es
<ianmurrays> yes, lo logre
<ianmurrays> habia que darle permisos desde el mac
<ianmurrays> ahora monto automatico como write
<ianmurrays> adiosin :)
<ianmurrays> gracias por la ayuda :P
<TTNK> ianmurrays: lo que debes hacer es quitar el journaling desde mac
<TTNK> ha se fue
<seyacat> que fue, hagan un preguntita por fa
<TrueNhero> temporal de totem???
<Joan> Hola a todos^^
<Joan> Quería preguntar, ¿Unity es una opción real ahora mismo?
<erUSUL> opcion real?
<erUSUL> que significa eso?
<Joan> Que funciona bien
<erUSUL> no se;: no la he probado
<TTNK> como puedo manejar el scrool en screen?  intento con  Ctrl-a [   pero no funciona   o no es asi?
<erUSUL> TTNK: you use « crtl + a esc »
<TTNK> gracias
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<alexneb> alguien que use joomla? por aqui'
<alexneb> ??
<ElVillano> problema con ubuntu 10.10 no funciona la tecla Ctrl para nada ni en maquinas virtuales
<wicope> ElVillano: hola, y cúal crees que es el problema?
<wicope> ElVillano: me refiero a que puede ser de configuración o del propio ubuntu 10.10 ..
<ElVillano> wicope, no se pense que podia ser configuracion del teclado me fui a configuracion y me dice que puede haber otro entorno de escritorio utilizandolo
<wicope> ElVillano: espera que estoy probando una cosa a ver si te puedo ayudar ..
<dabor> ElVillano, cambia el teclado
<Freddy2> hola
<Freddy2> soy yo solo en lucid o hay algún problema con la clave GPG de http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/Release ?
<ElVillano> dador ok
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-22
<wicope> ElVillano: un caso extraño sería que no te funcionase el Ctrl del teclado, para comprobar que el teclado funciona puedes hacer lo siguiente: sudo apt-get install x11-utils, en el terminal escribes: xev y pulsar Ctrl y puedes ver si te reconoce la pulsación .. pero claro este sería el caso más extraño .. prueba lo de dabor no dador!!
<ElVillano> dador igual no funciona pero cuando paso a consola con ctrl +Alt+F3 si funciona de resto ni en la terminal
<wicope> quien es dador? :P ElVillano si escribes d en el chat y le das a tabulador te complementa el nombre automáticamente ..
<ElVillano> wicope, cierto
<wicope> ElVillano: osea dices que no te funciona el Ctrl pero después dices que si pulsas Ctrl+Alt+F3 si te funciona ..  entonces no te entiendo. Osea no se lo que te pasa
<colo> como copio un archivo que esta en la carpeta descargas a /bin
<jorge4> no te deja colo?
<colo> no
<jorge4> abre una consola y pon
<jorge4> sudo nautilus
<jorge4> pon tu password y podras operar con archivos
<colo> ahora si gracias jorge4
<jorge4> de nada colo...
<jorge4> salu2
<colo> jorge4, salu2
<ElVillano> wicope, probe con xev y si funciona, cambien la distribución del teclado y nada tengo la ultima versión de x11-utils
<wicope> ElVillano: bien .. si te sale algo similar a: state 0x14, keycode 37 (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L), same_screen YES (es una línea de varias que me sale cuando presiono el Ctrl) eso significa que el Ctrl del teclado funciona. Y entonces? No te acabo de entender, puedes repetirme la pregunta o cúal es la duda o el problema, ya que no te acabo de entender bien y no se como ayudarte sin entenderte
<chris_> wenas
<jorge4> wenas chris_
<wicope> wenas chris, jorge4
<jorge4> ola wicope
<jorge4> esta esto mu tranqui...¿alguno teneis dos distros linux en el mismo disco?
<wicope> jorge4: en mi caso con una ya tengo todo lo que necesito, para que quieres tenes dos distribuciones gnu/linux en tu disco?
<jorge4> wicope, por que quiero testear una distro y tengo bastante espacio en disco
<jorge4> pero no se el tema del grub como va....
<ElVillano> wicope, cuando estoy en la terminal, en nano y quiero guardar no puedo, cuando estoy en una maquina virtual y quiero cambiar a pantalla completa o cualquier cosa tampoco puedo
<jorge4> estoy en ello...
<dabor> jorge4, te instalas la otra distro y te deberia reconocer a las otras en el nuevo grub
<dabor> jorge4, puede haber problemas con opensuse, que a veces no las agrega al grub
<wicope> jorge4: como dice dabor entre gnu/linux no suele haber problemas de grub, ya que se añade automáticamente una entrada al instalar otra distro gnu/linux, aún así, puedes arreglar problemas con grub con http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<colo> alguien me ayuda con droopy?
<jorge4> dabor voy a usar LILO
<dabor> jorge4, años que no uso lilo, ya ninguna distro lo trae predeterminado
<jorge4> si..slackware lo sigue usando
<wicope> ElVillano: entonces el Ctrl te funciona pero tienes problemas para determinadas aplicaciones con el Ctrl .. ya te entiendo ..
<dabor> jorge4, iba muy bien y facil de configurar, pero ya fue superado
<jorge4> si dabor pero es el que trae por defecto en la instalacion...
<jorge4> ok..regreso...reboot
<chasis> señores, alguien sabe de un programa para ubuntu para pasar idxs a subtitulos srt
<colo> alguien me ayuda con droopy?
<chasis> ?
<razieliyo> wenas
<razieliyo> nadie?
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> alguien quiere hacer un script que fucione xrec con arecord ?
<mama21mama> xrec/ffmpeg
<mama21mama> seria interesante
<TTNK> necesito pegar archivos flv y luego meterlos a un DVD para poder verlos en la television, he encontrado muchas formas de hacerlo, pero veo que son muy diferentes, alguien sabe hacer esto que me pueda recomendar la forma que utiliza y sepa que funciona bien por favor? gracias
<theowl> Quien podría ayudarme
<theowl> ??
<TTNK> theowl: haz la pregunta
<theowl> Tengo una CDU680 intento conectarme con ella, en la configuración debo colocar "/dev/ttyUSB" ... por ejemplo...
<theowl> Pero cuando intento verificar donde está no tengo nada con /dev/ttyU*
<theowl> La pregunta es como saber donde se ha montado?
<theowl> Nota: Intento configurar mi tarjeta inalámbrica con wvdial.
<babalu> hola
<babalu> alguien habla espanol?
<babalu> lol
<babalu> se supone
<babalu> es un canal en espanol
<babalu> alguien por ahi?
<babalu> k me pueda ayudar con un problemita ?
<colo> babalu, soltalo que si alguien tiene la solucion te ayudara
<razieliyo> si, es el canal español xD
<babalu> mira antes instalaba ubuntu 10.10 32 bit y me corria el wow sin problemas
<razieliyo> por eso pone -es al final
<babalu> pero acabo de instalar el 10.10 64 con wine 1.3
<babalu> y la pantalla se poneen unos polygonos feos
<babalu> actualise ubuntu,wine mi tarjeta ati y no se k pueda hacer
<babalu> no me da error tengo k matar el procesador para salir de wow
<babalu> wow = world of warcraft
<babalu> lol
<babalu> alguien k este familiarisado con ese juego?
<breadcrumb> mi burro se ha comido mi CD de ubuntu
<babalu> lol
<babalu> metele una patada en los huevos a lo mejor lo escupe
<breadcrumb> :)
<Sapote> hola gente
<yemino> hola. Me pueden sugerir un buen programa que funcione de agenda?
<theowl> Como puedo montar Tarjeta CDU680 en /dev/ttyUSB0 ????
<yemino> como se llama la agenda que viene por defecto en ubuntu? como la llamo?
<flypp> viene una agenda? ahora me entero
<flypp> yo sé que desde el calendario se puede acceder a evolution, que tiene algo similar
<yemino> flypp: quizas a eso me refiero. Abri algo con aspecto de agenda y lo cerre sin alcanzar a notar el nombre
<flypp> pues posiblemente sea el evolution
<flypp> bueno, eso si usas gnome
<yemino> flypp: tienes razon, es evolution. Gracias. Ahora lo intrusiare a ver si es lo que necesito
<mama21mama> yo uso sylpheed realmente esta bueno.
<babalu> so alguien juega world of warcraft ?
<novalettres> buenas
<novalettres> che, tengo un drama con la coneccion cableada con mi ubuntu
<novalettres> es uns instalacion de 0
<novalettres> pero no me anda la red cableada, aunque si el wifi
<novalettres> no se como arreglarlo
<novalettres> ahi vengo
<novalettres> pruebo la red en w7
<novalettres> a ver que talco
<mama21mama> novalettres, como te conectas y a que empresa?
<yemino> flypp: se ve bien bueno como organizador.mam/exit
<babalu> alguien usa ubuntu 10.10 para juegos?
<babalu> 63 bit?
<babalu> lol 63 digo 64
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> uso solo para superarme como hacker
<babalu> lol
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> medio exajerado el lol
<babalu> lol
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<mama21mama> lo hackie
<zurdito> jajajaja
<zurdito> hax0rz !
<mama21mama> zurdito, vo queres tambien?
<zurdito> deface deface deface !!
<zurdito> nooo
<mama21mama> a
<zurdito> xD
<mama21mama> digo un mate amargo
<mama21mama> xD
<zurdito> todo bien fabi ?
<mama21mama> descubri hoy que tengo un algo
<mama21mama> raro.
<zurdito> O.o
<zurdito> que
<mama21mama> me di cuanta al caminar que no piso las lineas de las baldosas.
<zurdito> jajaj
<mama21mama> trastorno algo no se cuanto.
<mama21mama> pero creo que leve.
<mama21mama> yo me autodiagnostique.
<Vsg21> chueco :P
<mama21mama> no
<zurdito> fuaa asi no vas a llegar a los 40
<Vsg21> ajjaa
<mama21mama> transtorno compulsivo y me falat la ultima
<Vsg21> che pero apuntas a la linea y le pifias?
<mama21mama> aveces pienso que no debo pizarlas
<mama21mama> tengo una mesa redonda a cuadros... siempre pongo los vasos en medio de los cuadraditos.
<Vsg21> :S deja la pc chabon te esta quemando
<zurdito> fijate si en los pies el dedo de al lado del gordo es mas largo que el gordo
<zurdito> pone atencion
<mama21mama> no goludo
<mama21mama> es normal ese trastorno muchos lo tienen oficialmente.
<zurdito> tenes que pisar para ver eso
<mama21mama> seria "trastorno compulsivo obsesivo"
<mama21mama> zurdito, me fije bien sin pisar y no.
<zurdito> xD
<mama21mama> estan iguales
<zurdito> los 2 pies ?
<mama21mama> por que el derecho tengo la falinge soldada mal de un partido de futbol me lo rompieron.
<zurdito> es decir el dedo grande es mas largo o igual ?
<zurdito> wooowww
<mama21mama> igual
<zurdito> ok
<mama21mama> soy un clon de otro normal.
<mama21mama> ?
<zurdito> el dedo bionico
<mama21mama> cual?
<zurdito> el dedo soldado
<zurdito> YO ROBOT
<mama21mama> a
<zurdito> todabia trato de superar la muerte de mi gato :(
<mama21mama> pero safa
<mama21mama> zurdito, aqui tengo varios
<mama21mama> 1 blanco que es hermano de otro negro
<mama21mama> y un negrito del video.
<zurdito> bien ahi q los tenes vivitos y coleando
<zurdito> se fue mi compañero :(
<mama21mama> te regalaria uno
<mama21mama> cuando encuentre.
<zurdito> xDD hahahaa
<mama21mama> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mama21mama> probaste el xrec zurdito ?
<zurdito> no
<zurdito> pero estube leyendo ... es una plataforma para macromedia y video no ?
<mama21mama> no ¬¬
<mama21mama> zurdito, es mi script
<zurdito> la puta ma...
<zurdito> se me comentaste
<zurdito> maldito wiki
<mama21mama> xrec le puse de nombre
<zurdito> haaa !
<mama21mama> probalo
<mama21mama> si quieres
<zurdito> mama21mama:  para que sirve tu script
<zurdito> ese codigo fuente trae intriga
<mama21mama> zurdito, por eso digo que lo mires
<mama21mama> esta en un deb.
<mama21mama> para grabar lo que haces en tu escritorio a un archivo *.mpg
<zurdito> ahi no , ponerle un deb a mi lista source me cago todo
<zurdito> hahahaha
<zurdito> bien bien
<mama21mama> pero lo desarmas si tienes desconfianza.
<mama21mama> y miras
<mama21mama> no hay problema.
<mama21mama> no me gusta hacer cosas raras en mis proyectos.
<mama21mama> zurdito, mamalibre-repo.orgfree.com/Readme.txt
<zurdito> a ver
<mama21mama> paquete se llama xrec
<note> Bueno moachos!!!! quien esta despierto y quien quiere tomar un tris de tequila?
<note> todo sea por el eslogan de ubuntu
<Guest62023> buenas como va todo
<iscar> hola
<note> Buenas!
<note> como es tas!
<iscar> note bn vos?
<note> iscar quieres un trisito de tequila o quieres soporte tecnico?
<iscar> trisito ja
<iscar> le acabo de inst un ubuntu en la note de un amigo
<iscar> la estoy probando
<note> un trago pa' iscar quieres con limo y con sal?
<iscar> sal
<note> listo
<iscar> pero con sal q vengan 5
<note> ok!!
<note> ahy va
<note> iscar en que te puedo ayudar?
<iscar> quien se toma 5 , 6 no le hacen nada no?
<note> pues aqui son las 12:22 AM
<iscar> note sos un bot?
<note> nop
<iscar> ok
<iscar> quiero actualizat el xchat x repositorio pero n recuerdo como era
<note> Dime iscar en que te puedo ayudar? enserio me decias que habias instaldo ubuntu en una notebook
<iscar> tenes idea?
<note> ..mmm
<note> iscar puedes colocar el de GetDeb
<iscar> pero yo quiero el xchat
<iscar> o sea es como si estuviera en un mercado me queres vender el gedeb y yo no lo quiero ja
<iscar> bueno le dejo este solo
<iscar> el resto duerme?
<iscar> yo en mi note tengo problemas con el wiffi no se conecta
<iscar> note,
<iscar> que silencio mejor me voy
<note> iscar me decias?
<babalu> alguien por ahi?
<note> Sip
<note> esuchci o leo
<babalu> usas ubuntu para juegos ?
<note> maso
<note> con wine nop
<babalu> huy es k tengo problemas con wine
<babalu> o ubuntu 10.10 64
<babalu> y el world of warcraft
<note> pues ni idea!!!
<clauss> como puedo cambiar el nombre a el sistema ejemplo ubuntu-netbook para ponerle usuario-netbook
<note> ....????
<clauss> si chicos, en mi caso es clauss-netbook
<clauss> quisiera cambiarle el usuario
<Guest79439> hola
<Guest79439> hay alguien ahi??
<Guest79439> necesito ayudaaaaa
<Guest79439> necesito ayudaaaaa
<Guest79439> hay alguien ahi??
<Guest79439> este canal esta muerto
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> Guest79439,
<mama21mama> !ask| Guest79439
<mama21mama> xrec v2.0 ya crea screencast con audio
<Guest79439> tengo un problema con mi netbook
<mama21mama> alguien menciono que mi proyecto del xrec hacia spam a mi blog de gnu/linux  xD
<Guest79439> le instale un ubuntu remasterizado que venia con el driver de nvidia activado
<Guest79439> y el netbook tiene intel
<mama21mama> aqui solo damos soporte a ubuntu oficiales.
<Guest79439> es un ubuntu remasterizado por mi
<t0ken_> hola
<mama21mama> ok
<Guest79439> solo tiene el driver de nvidida y las actualizaciones
<mama21mama>  cual es tu inquietud o necesidad?
<Guest79439> ya elimine el driver de nvidia
<mama21mama> bien
<t0ken_> como puedo hacer que mi emerald empieze con el inicio de ubuntu por que cada que reinicio la computadora ola prendo aparece metacity
<Guest79439> es que no funcionana los efectos de escritorio
<Nextel> Saludos...
<Guest79439> t0ken agrega emerald --replace a aplicaciones al inicio
<mama21mama> instala el driver que marca en controladores de wardware
<mama21mama> *hardware
<t0ken_> ok guest
<Nextel> Alguien ah trabajado con Drupal ?
<Guest79439> mama21mama ya viene en ubuntu (driver libre de intel)
<mama21mama> instalalo de nuevo
<Guest79439> ya lo hice
<mama21mama> si no funciona proba el de intel de la web oficial.
<Guest79439> mama21mama con ubuntu normal si funciona
<Guest79439> es decir sin remaster
<Guest79439> el driver de nvidia cambio todo
<Nextel> Alguien trabajo Drupal en Ubuntu ?
<mama21mama> yop
<Nextel> con el Xampp ?
<Guest79439> como lo puedo recuperar
<Guest79439> ?
<Guest79439> ?
<Nextel> Han trabajado con Drupal y joomlart en Ubuntu ?
<Guest79439> nop
<Guest79439> q es drupal?
<Guest79439> necesito ayuda
<Guest79439> solo tiene el driver de nvidida y las actualizaciones
<Guest79439> y aun asi no anda
<Guest79439> el driver de intel
<Guest79439> ya lo reinstale
<Guest79439> y nada
<Guest79439> que hago??
<Nextel> Has probado.. utilizar el Ubuntu Tweak ?
<Nextel> para tu Drivers Intel
<Guest79439> si
<Guest79439> tengo las x swap updates
<Guest79439> el repo
<mauricio_> .
<mauricio_> hola se me desconecto
<mauricio_> era el guest179...
<mauricio_> el de la intel
<Nextel> Bueno..
<Nextel> que sucede cuando instalas tu driver de intel
<Nextel> lo llegas  a instalar o nada ?
<mauricio_> nada, la pantalla queda en 800x600
<mauricio_> sin efectos
<mauricio_> osea si lo instalo
<Nextel> probastes en driver privativos
<mauricio_> pero no pasa nada
<Nextel> si aparece.. tu driver ?
<mauricio_> si
<Nextel> aparece ?
<mauricio_> es el xserver-xorg-video-intell
<mauricio_> si
<Nextel> esta bien..
<Nextel> pero te digo
<Nextel> en la lista de driver privativo
<Nextel> aparece intel..
<Nextel> por ej.. en nvidia
<Nextel> sale.. en la lista como desabilitado
<mauricio_> pero intel es lire o no ?
<Nextel> pero cuando lo habilitas el recoemndado
<mauricio_> libre
<Nextel> sale solo...
<Nextel> Intel libre.. pues por el momento no..
<Nextel> o sea.. es como el Nvidia..
<mauricio_> ok
<Nextel> si aparece en la lista dale clic en el recomendado
<mauricio_> pero no sale en driver propietarios
<Nextel> y aceptar.. automaticamente..
<Nextel> debe empezar..
<Nextel> Uhmm no sale ?
<Nextel> que drivers ? sale ?
<mauricio_> nop
<mauricio_> ninguno
<mauricio_> tengo puros drivers libres
<mauricio_> es un netook
<Nextel> ninguno ? has actualizado tu distro ?
<mauricio_> si
<mauricio_> es ubuntu 10.10
<Nextel> wouuu....
<Nextel> si es una netbook..
<Nextel> debes bajarte... el drivers
<Nextel> debe ser como las broadcom.. inalabricas
<mauricio_> mmm pero instalando ubuntu o probando el live cd original funciona TODO altiro
<mauricio_> el problema es nvidia que estaa en el remaster
<Nextel> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2721388/Como-instalar-los-nuevos-drivers-Intel-graphics-_ubuntu.html
<mauricio_> ese repo tengo
<mauricio_> pero el de taringa es de jaunty
<Nextel> Igual...
<Nextel> no hay diferencia..
<Nextel> si es el mismo sistema
<Nextel> no hay problema
<Nextel> prueba.. con esa solucion.
<mauricio__> se desconecta
<mauricio__> aaaaaaaaaaa
<mauricio__> bueno, q puedo hacer?
<mauricio__> no hay xorg.conf tampoco
<mauricio__> ??????
<mauricio__> que diferencia hay entre los drivers libres de intel y los privativos??
<mauricio__> que diferencia hay entre los drivers libres de intel y los privativos??
<Tiffon> nas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * alexneb me piro.. un abrazoooo
<fzeta> nas tardes piratas;)
 * erUSUL se ajusta la pata-palo
<fzeta> y se te olvide el parche en el ojo erUSUL
<ThrAnCh> hoal gente que tal
<rommel_64> bien
<ThrAnCh> asi que ubuntu no
<ThrAnCh> alguna experiencia con asterisk ?
<rommel_64> y debian
<rommel_64> nada con asterisk
<erUSUL> ThrAnCh: nope
<ThrAnCh> pos bueno
<ThrAnCh> que tal chicos
<ThrAnCh> que tal su mañana
<erUSUL> ThrAnCh: /msg alis list *asterisk*
<ThrAnCh> se ban =(
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> alguien sabe para que sirve el grupo avahi?
<d0lph1n> alguien sabe como loguearse como usuario en otra tty?
<d0lph1n> perdón, como root
<strapping> wenas peñaaaaaaaaa
<strapping> buenos días
<erUSUL> !root | d0lph1n
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: usa « sudo -i » si quieres una shell de root.
<strapping> alguien por aquí es programador de C++? es para una pekeña duda please...
<strapping> vaya, parese que no hay peña...
<strapping> que apagadillo está esto
<d0lph1n> strapping, yo sé algo
<d0lph1n> strapping, qué te pasa
<d0lph1n> erUSUL, quiero loguearme como root en otra tty, no en una shell
<strapping> gracias
<strapping> te abro privado
<d0lph1n> como quieras
<d0lph1n> pero es mejor por aqui, que asi te podemos ayudar todos
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: cula seria la diferencia ? entras como tu user en una nueva tty y ejecutas "sudo -i" ; listo
<d0lph1n> ahm
<d0lph1n> es decir
<d0lph1n> no hay un usuario que se llame root
<d0lph1n> no ?
<erUSUL> en ubuntu no
<erUSUL> !root
<kubot> La cuenta root no está habilitada por defecto en Ubuntu, no trates de adivinar el password ;) en lugar de eso, usa !sudo para obtener privilegios.
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<kubot> Usar sudo con cada comando individualmente es siempre preferible; pero si realmente necesitas una terminal de root usa « sudo -i » otras variantes de ese comando (sudo -s, sudo su etc ) son equivalentes; o peor; potencialmente peligrosas.
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: ^
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, me podeis explicar de manera FÁCIL como registrarse porque de vez en cuando pruebo lo de NIckser /usuario y no funciona
<Jakeukalane> ?
<erUSUL> !registrarse
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<Jakeukalane> mmmm, jamás funcionó antes
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<cmaiz82> buenas
<NeKRoiDe> buenass
<NeKRoiDe> necesito una mano...
<NeKRoiDe> no me aparece el icono donde seleccionaba la red inalabrica
<NeKRoiDe> tampoco el notificador del pidguin
<cousteau> habrás quitado el área de notificación o algo
<NeKRoiDe> mmm
<NeKRoiDe> puede ser
<NeKRoiDe> el tema del applet que controla la red se fue solito un dia
<NeKRoiDe> y no lo puedo ver mas nisiquiera ejecutando el comando
<NeKRoiDe> que ahora no recuerdo cual es.
<NeKRoiDe> nw-aplet
<NeKRoiDe> ?
<cousteau> nm-applet, puede
<NeKRoiDe> ajam
<NeKRoiDe> network-manager
<NeKRoiDe> con el comando ese me aparece
<cousteau> a ver, clic derecho en el panel, Añadir, Área de notificación
<cousteau> no sé si sería el Área de notificación, o la Barra de indicadores
<NeKRoiDe> tendria que ponerlo para que se ejecute al inicio no?
<ivedci89> en mi notebook con nautilus hago ...    sftp://192.168.1.4/media/U_Datos   y copio la musica y la pego en mi /media/DATOS/  son unos 130GB mas o menos... pero va muy lento unos 3MB/s .... no entiendo! no era que linux configura todo para funcionar la red al maximo? la red tiene que ir a no menos de 9MB/s
<ivedci89> la pc 192.168.1.4 es una fija de escritorio con ubuntu tambien.
<ivedci89> bueno, aumento a 4,1MiB/seg
<pablii> hoola
<wincus> supongo que sftp tiene overhead
<wincus> no es una prueba representativa de la velocidad
<ivedci89> no entiendo..... :S
<wincus> quiero decir que parte del ancho de banda es consumido por el protocolo
<ivedci89> vos decis que debe ir más rapido de lo que dice...
<wincus> no tengo claro que porcentaje sftp consume respecto de los datos
<ivedci89> ah...
<ivedci89> claro porque el paso es con encriptacion no?
<wincus> claro
<wincus> quizas puedas instalar iftop
<wincus> y ver cual es la velocidad en el cable
<wincus> para ver si existen diferencias ....
<ivedci89> decidi usar sftp porque samba o ftp tambien iban lento y encima se colgaba la transferencia luego de alrededor de una hora...
<wincus> mmmmm
<wincus> quizas el problema sea otro
<ivedci89> en esta (laptop) tengo ubuntu 10.04 y en la desktop tengo 10.10
<wincus> ifconfig reporta algún error de transmision?
<ivedci89> ya veo...
<wincus> hay un campo llamado "errores"
<wincus> tambien hay otros: "perdidos" y "overrruns"
<wincus> tendrian que estar en 0
<ivedci89> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:26:2d:a1:44:44
<ivedci89>           Direc. inet:192.168.1.2  Difus.:192.168.1.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<ivedci89>           Dirección inet6: fe80::226:2dff:fea1:4444/64 Alcance:Enlace
<ivedci89>           ACTIVO DIFUSIÓN FUNCIONANDO MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<ivedci89>           Paquetes RX:4927208 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ivedci89>           Paquetes TX:2597543 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ivedci89>           colisiones:0 long.colaTX:1000
<ivedci89>           Bytes RX:6690551013 (6.6 GB)  TX bytes:335639615 (335.6 MB)
<ivedci89>           Interrupción:16
<ivedci89> lo        Link encap:Bucle local
<ivedci89>           Direc. inet:127.0.0.1  Másc:255.0.0.0
<wincus> se ve bien
<wincus> slolamente hay dos equipos en la red?
<wincus> o hay mas ?
<wincus> estan conectados por un hub? o por switch?
<erUSUL> !paste | ivedci89
<kubot> ivedci89: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ivedci89> solo dos, pero suelen estar encendido los cinco... dos notebook y tres desktops
<victor__> chicos hay riesgos al instalar openbox en una instalación limpia de marverick?
<victor__> chicos hay riesgos al instalar openbox en una instalación limpia de marverick?
<ivedci89> asi esta bien?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/556816/
<mimecar> victor__: si el programa es de los repositorios no
<wincus> ivedci89: quizas el switch no soporte el trafico
<wincus> tenes un cable cruzado para probar?
<ivedci89> ah... en serio? es rarisimo... cuando lo usaba con windows, iba a los palos... (10MB/s)
<ivedci89> sisi
<ivedci89> tengo
<ivedci89> uso todos cruzados
<ivedci89> ahora aumento a 4,7MiB/seg
<wincus> windows no necesariamente reporta la velocidad real
<ivedci89> jeje
<wincus> cual es la velocidad reportada por el Monitor de Sistema?
<mimecar> MiB no es la misma unidad que MB
<ivedci89> me dice nautilus que faltan 8 horas aproximadamente...
<mimecar> tenlo en cuenta
<wincus> buen punto....
<ivedci89> lrededor de 5MB/s y oscilando...
<ivedci89> ah de paso les pregunto, cual es la diferencia entre MB y MiB
<XD> hola
<wincus> MiB = 1024 x 1024 bytes
<wincus> MB = 1000 x 1000 bytes
<Guest8392> como puedo reducir el constraste de una web cam?
<mimecar> Guest8392: con el programa que uses
<Guest8392> nop
<ivedci89> ah...sospechaba que era al reves...
<ivedci89> gracias
<Guest8392> a nivel de webcam
<Guest8392> en windows la camara limita la entrada de luz automáticamente
<mimecar> Guest8392: depende del programa no de la webcam
<Guest8392> y es capaz d eencender los infrarrojos si detecta la oscuridad
<mimecar> entonces dependerá de las opciones que tenga el driver bajo linux
<Guest8392> pero ya use mplayer, o algun programa compatible con v4l2 no es capaz de hacerme eso
<Guest8392> ahi
<Guest8392> eso quiero saber
<mimecar> averigua que driver usa y busca las funciones que admite
<Guest8392> si enfoco hacia una luz en vlc por ejemplo e intento reducir brillo yt constaste veo la pantalla con la misma saturacion de luz pero en negro
<mimecar> con poner tu modelo de webcam y ubuntu debería funcionar
<EGCdigital> usa windows ahi todo funciona
<ivedci89> bueno, al parecer este protocolo (sftp) va alrededor de los 4,7 MiB/seg en mi red, asi que si no se cuelga la transferecia, como lo hacia el samba o ftp, podre pasar todos mis datos en al rededor de7 horas mas.
<Guest8392> no puedo
<Guest8392> xd
<mimecar> ivedci89sftp siempre te irá más lento que ftp o samba
<EGCdigital> samba lleva anios y anios sin ser optimizado
<Guest8392> la webcam usa uvcvideo
<ivedci89> pero se me COLGABA LA TRANSFERENCIA jeje
<EGCdigital> es lento por default
<EGCdigital> imaginate el sftp
<EGCdigital> que ni soporte ya le dan.
<mimecar> ivedci89 la otra máquina que sistema operativo tiene?
<mimecar> puedes sincronizar con rsync, si en algún momento se pierde la conexión no pasa nada
<mimecar> hay un cliente para gnome llamado grsync
<ivedci89> aparte estoy acostumbrado a esta espera... son 141,3GiB jeje (solo la musica) tengo ubuntu 10.10 en la otra maquina y en esta un 10.04
<ivedci89> mimecar
<mimecar> prueba con ese programa
<Guest8392> no encuentro nada
<mimecar> Guest8392: ¿con que palabras lo buscas?
<Guest8392> uvcvideo contrast settings
<mimecar> EGCdigital: samba y sftp no tienen nada que ver
<EGCdigital> lo se lo se
<EGCdigital> es ubuntu
<mimecar> Guest8392: pon el nombre de tu webcam + ubuntu
<Guest8392> asi no lo encuentro
<EGCdigital> por eso es el hijo bastardo de debian
<EGCdigital> y la verwenza de gnu
<mimecar> EGCdigital: no sigas con esa actitud
<EGCdigital> ok ok solo nos queda la esperanza que algun dia no muy lejano si quiera el 10% use ubuntu en sus casas,
<ivedci89> chicos... bueno, si, ya me recomendaron a rsync pero aun no lo entiendo bien... ahora ire a hacer otras cosas. Espero se pasen mis archivos... gracias por existir gente!...
<mimecar> ivedci89rsync se usa para sincronizar archivos
<mimecar> si no entiendes como funciona grsync pregunta
<Guest8392> ngs webcam contrast settings uvc
<m4v> EGCdigital: samba transmite a la velocidad de la red, si está más lento hay algo mal. Dejá de contribuir con el FUD
<ivedci89> si algo entiendo estuve leyendo pero para especificar mas...aun no tuve tiempo de trastearlo al software...
<ivedci89> bueno, hasta pronto! gracias.
<EGCdigital> de nada bytes!
<mimecar> Guest8392: la webcam tendrá un modelo
<Guest8392> mimecar el problema es la conf de u8vc
<mimecar> tendrás que saber si el driver de la webcam permite hacer lo que quieres
<mimecar> si no lo hace, da igual el programa que uses
<Guest8392> me pasa lo mismo con otras 2 webcams de marcas distintas que usan modulos uvc
<Ramir00> donde esa 'carpetas compartidas' en xubuntu 10.10, no lo encuentro en APLICACIONES
<Guest8392> mimecar estoy utilizando v4l2ucp para configurar el driver
<Guest8392> por cierto
<Guest8392> tengo un problema con una ventana
<Guest8392> que es más alta que la resolucion de mi pantalla
<Guest8392> y no me deja redimensionarla a lo largo
<mimecar> no puedes acceder a ninguno de los bordes de la ventana?
<Guest8392> a los inferiores no
<mimecar> ¿y al superior?
<Guest8392> pero no me deja acortarlos tampoco
<Guest8392> que intento acortarlos con la superior pero no me deja, solo puedo hacer la ventana mas larga
<mimecar> con el borde superior se puede redimensionar la ventana
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<Guest8392> http://img714.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoqr.png/
<Guest8392> me pasa con ciertas aplicaciones tambien
<vocin> Hola!
<fosco_> Guest8392: esa ventana no puede hacerse más corta
<fosco_> para accaeder a la parte inferior puedes arrastrarla hacia arriba
<mimecar> Guest8392: eso es un problema de diseño de la aplicación
<fosco_> pones el raton en el centro de la ventana y con la tecla alt pulsada arrastras con el raton la ventana hacia arriba
<Guest8392> ah
<victor__> chicos cuando intento instalar vlc me aparece lo siguiente: Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libiso9660-7 i386 0.81-4
<victor__>   403  Forbidden
<victor__> Imposible obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb  403  Forbidden
<victor__> E: No se pudieron obtener algunos archivos, ¿quizás deba ejecutar
<victor__> apt-get update o deba intentarlo de nuevo con --fix-missing?
<mimecar> victor__: pega el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fosco_> con resoluciones pequeñas, tipo 1024x600 te pasará en algunas aplicaciones
<Guest8392> creia que no funcionaba lo de la alt + arrastre en ubuntu
<mimecar> dentro de un rato te quitarán el 'silencio'
<Guest8392> :/
<Guest8392> Unable to set Exposure, Auto   Error de entrada/salida
<bob661> buenas
<Guest8392> el driver uvc no me admite cambiar la exposicion de esa webcam
<mimecar> victor__: ahora
<victor__> gente, cada vez que intento instalar algo desde la consola me aparece el siguiente error
<victor__> http://pastebin.com/1Xqzn0Dk
<mimecar> victor__: cambia el mirror
<victor__> pero cómo lo hago¿? no tengo ni idea :S
<mimecar> parece que no tienes actualizado el listado de archivos
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> y prueba de nuevo
<mimecar> libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb no existe, si que existe libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-3_i386.deb
<victor__> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/4mZwBirW
<mimecar> el paquete NO existe
<mimecar> has puesto apt-get update antes?
<victor__> mimecar, qué paquete¿? siempre lo instalo así! y he actualizado claro!
<mimecar> el paquete que te da el error no existe
<mimecar> libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb no está en esa ruta
<victor__> sudo ubuntu-tweak
<victor__> sorry
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios no oficiales?
<victor__> nop, quieres mi lista de repositorios¿?
<mimecar> ponla en pastebin
<victor__> cómo la podía ver¿?
<mimecar> el archivo es /etc/apt/sources.list
<victor__> http://pastebin.com/wh1BPwTz
<mimecar> extras.ubuntu.com está activado por defecto ? (50)
<victor__> sip
<mimecar> prueba a cambiar de mirror
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo desde el centro de software
<victor__> voy a ver
<victor__> no sé hacerlo :__
<mimecar> ¿ya has abierto el centro de software?
<pablii> victor
<pablii> pues es muy facil weon
<pablii> abre una terminal escribe 'software-center' y dale enter
<pablii> q sencillo
<pablii> q kieres instalar?
<mimecar> pablii: llegas tarde (se ha ido)
<mimecar> confirmo el error con el vlc
<pablii> xD
<mimecar> no estarán sincronizados los servidores
<xangua> mmm es mejor usar el servidor principal¿¿
<xangua> nunca he notado alguna diferencia la verdad
<mimecar> si, es un fallo del servidor español
<mimecar> accediendo al principal si que está el archivo
<LedZeppelin> hola, necesito ayuda para montar un pendrive que falla o formatearlo
<LedZeppelin> probe si es detectado con lsusb y lo es, aparece en dev como sdb
<LedZeppelin> pero no detecta mas que eso
<mimecar> ¿que error da al montarlo?
<LedZeppelin> no figura el dispositivo, directamente
<LedZeppelin> con mount -t vfat dev/sdb media/sdb  da un error de formato
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas usando para montar
<mimecar> puedes usar pastebin para mostrar también el error que da
<LedZeppelin> ahora lo escribo correctamente
<LedZeppelin> no encuentro el codigo que introdule
<LedZeppelin> introduje
<mimecar> en la terminal pulsa la flecha arriba
<mimecar> repite la pulsación hasta que salga
<LedZeppelin> en fin, tiene un error el pendrive, no monta, no encuentro la linea
<LedZeppelin> con la cual llegue a un error de formato
<LedZeppelin> en dev solo aparece sdb
<Burro1> LedZeppelin, crea una carpeta en media
<yamaci91> hola, cuando arranco ubuntu, siempre me dice que presione S para continuar, por problemas con uno de los discos... que hago?
<Burro1> sudo mkdir /media/USB
<Burro1> despues montalo en esa carpeta
<mimecar> yamaci91: escibe el error completo que te da
<Burro1> yamaci91, pues utiliza herramienta de verificacion de disco
<Burro1> fsck yamaci91
<Burro1> sera un bloque mal direccionado o un error logico que lo repararas sin mas con fsck
<yamaci91> antes ese disco el del error era uno que tenia win xp + otro ubuntu, yo lo formatie desde aca y leo hice enterito casi ext4 para datos y un pedacito para swap
<mimecar> yamaci91: escribe el mensaje de error tal como sale en la pantalla
<yamaci91> fsck.ext4: Permiso denegado mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/sda5
<yamaci91> Se debe tener acceso r/w al sistema de ficheros o ser root
<Burro1> haz yamaci91  /exec dmesg | grep error
<mimecar> ¿que has hecho antes del error?
<yamaci91> osea: fsck /exec dmesg | grep error
<yamaci91> ?
<Burro1> no
<Burro1> fsck es una herramienta de verificacion y correccion de errores
<Burro1> solo seria para ver el error /exec dmesg | grep error
<Burro1> solo busca en dmesg el error
<mimecar> yamaci91: ¿que tienes en /dev/sda5?
<yamaci91> antes del error solo lo que explique... lo formatie desde este sistema... a ver, son dos discos. y antes era solo uno con wxp + ubuntu, agregue el segundo disco, en el que intale el wxp que usaba y luego puse este ubuntu en este segundo disco. ahora formatie el disco de antes a ext4 y swap
<yamaci91> ya te averiguo porque no se....
<mimecar> sda5 es el primer disco duro
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el sistema en /dev/sdb..?
<yamaci91> ext4 montado en la raiz del sistema /
<babalu> alguien por ahi >
<mimecar> babalu: ¿no te salen los usuarios?
<yamaci91> espero no inundar al chat: ntfs en /media/sda1 --ahi esta el winxp.  ntfs en media/DATOS.
<yamaci91> luego en una extendida esta: ext4 + swap
<yamaci91> ext4 tiene a /
<Burro1> buenas babalu
<LedZeppelin> perdon se me cayo la conexion
<mimecar> ¿todo instalado en /dev/sda ?
<yamaci91> sisi
<mimecar> yamaci91: tendrás que iniciar con el live cd y comprobar los errores
<mimecar> el error te lo da en la partición que contiene /
<LedZeppelin> tengo en dev un archivo, sdb que es del pendrive, cuando uso lsusb me detecta el pendri
<yamaci91> en /dev/sdb esta una ext4 tambien para datos y un swap extendido
<babalu> alguien k me pueda ayucar con un error k1 tengo con ubuntu 10.10 64 , wine 1.3 y world of warcraft
<yamaci91> si
<LedZeppelin> a
<LedZeppelin> aparece cuando coloco el pendrive
<mimecar> yamaci91: solo tienes una partición de swap verdad?
<yamaci91> si
<yamaci91> una en cada disco
<Burro1> yamaci91, tienes qparted ?
<LedZeppelin> a
<yamaci91> si
<LedZeppelin> probe el gparted y no lo detecta
<Burro1> con esa utilidad te dice el error y te lo soluciona
<mimecar> yamaci91: no
<yamaci91> esta abierto ahora
<mimecar> Burro1: no puede usarlo en una partición montada
<mimecar> yamaci91: solo tienes que tener una swap por sistema instalado
<mimecar> !ask babalu
<kubot> babalu: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<yamaci91> ahhhhhh
<LedZeppelin> q otra forma hay para formatear un pendrive que no permite ser montado que no sea el gparted
<yamaci91> puede ser tener / en sda y swap en sdb?
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: pon el comando que usas para montar
<LedZeppelin> no me permite montarlo
<PakoTM> wenas
<mimecar> que error te da
<yamaci91> ah, a pesar de los errores, una vez arranca ubuntu ya no se queja de nada y gestiona todo muy bien.
<mimecar> yamaci91: si tienes errores puede aparecer perdida de datos
<LedZeppelin> que no encuentra la direccion
<Burro1> pon la linea en fstab /dev/sdb1          /media/USB       vfat     user,noauto,umask=0    0       0
<Burro1> despues sudo mount /media/USB
<yamaci91> ah...
<Burro1> sdb0 o lo que sea,,,,
<LedZeppelin> donde encuentro el fstab?
<yamaci91> tal vez el error aparece solo porque antes detectaba a los dos windows que habia... y ahora solo uno
<mimecar> yamaci91: pon el contenido de /etc/fstab en pastebin
<yamaci91> ok, recordame la direccion del paste...
<mimecar> si dices que has instalado linux en el primer disco y sda5 es ext4 no puede ser nada de windows
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Burro1> LedZeppelin, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mimecar> Burro1: es mejor usar gksudo
<Burro1> agregas la linea que te puse pero mira bien como aparece sdbXX
<Burro1> y mira
<Burro1> mimecar, claro, todo son gustos
<mimecar> no son gustos
<Snapux> hola
<mimecar> sudo puede dejar mal los permisos
<mimecar> si lo usas con aplicaciones gráficas
<Burro1> a mi nunca
<mimecar> que no te pase nunca no quiere decir que no pueda pasar
<yamaci91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556851/ ahi esta... chicos tengo que salir unos minutos y almorzar...
<yamaci91> gracias mil por todo
<LedZeppelin> figura como que el punto de montaje no existe
<babalu> alguien juega world of warcraft?
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: ¿has creado la carpeta en /media?
<LedZeppelin> ojo, el error me lo da solo con este pendrive que esta fallado
<LedZeppelin> quiero solucionar una falla del pendrive
<mimecar> babalu: pregunta directamente
<Tarrasquero> LedZeppelin: si colocas solo 'mount' que te arroja?
<LedZeppelin> me tira la misma lista de texto que si no estubiera conectado el pendrive
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> está mal por lo que se ve
<LedZeppelin> es una falla del pen, ya lo vi antes
<LedZeppelin> en windows
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: sudo mkdir /media/memoria
<LedZeppelin> y pense q en linux podria solucionarlo
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/memoria
<mimecar> pon todo lo que salga en pastbein
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> LedZeppelin: gparted te lo detecta
<LedZeppelin> no aparede como dev/sdb1, aparece solo dev/sdb
<babalu> soy nuevo en esto y acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 64 bit  wine 1.3 toda la pantalla esta distorcionada
<LedZeppelin> gparted no lo detecta
<Tarrasquero> LedZeppelin: tiene info de importancia?
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<LedZeppelin> es una falla recurrente en los pendrives, pense q linux podria darme la solucion
<babalu> algo como estos errores https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=109619)
<LedZeppelin> no
<Tarrasquero> a ver
<Tarrasquero> tienes solo un disco duro verdad?
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: pon el comando
<mimecar> babalu: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<babalu> 10.10
<LedZeppelin> no hay comando que pueda escribir que detecte el pendrive, directamente no lo monta
<babalu> 64 bit
<Tarrasquero> tienes solo un disco duro verdad?
<LedZeppelin> si
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: cuando pongas el comando seguimos
<Tarrasquero> lo lógico es que lo detectara como sdb
<mimecar> babalu: ¿usas el driver libre de ati o el propietario?
<LedZeppelin> en dev aparece como sdb, sin numero, como hago para montar eso
<babalu> baje el nuevo de la pagina ati
<Tarrasquero> LedZeppelin: intentamos con formateo a bejo nivel?
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: el resultado del comando dirá si está dañada o no la memoria usb
<mimecar> babalu: ¿por que no has instalado los drivers privativos que vienen con ubuntu?
<LedZeppelin> a, bien, con que comando
<babalu> por k segun lei y son mejores los de la pagina ati
<mimecar> busca un poco por arriba
<mimecar> babalu: mala elección
<LedZeppelin> mkfs use pero no funciono
<babalu> cuales son los privativos lol
<Tarrasquero> LedZeppelin: sudo -i
<babalu> ?
<mimecar> cuando inicias el sistema ubuntu te dice si quieres poner los drivers privativos
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: mkfs formatea
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<Tarrasquero> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb ← a bajo nivel
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: no
<Tarrasquero> no que?
<mimecar> no sabeis si se puede acceder a los datos y ya quereis borrar todo
<LedZeppelin> no queda espacio en el dispositivo, con el compando cat /proc/partitions no aparece el sdb
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: pon el resultado en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: ya pregunté si tenia info
<Tarrasquero> y dijo que no :S
<Tarrasquero> solo recuperar dispositivo
<LedZeppelin> dd: escribiendo en «/dev/sdb»: No queda espacio en el dispositivo
<mimecar> usar dd es peligroso si te equivocas
<Tarrasquero> pues si como casi todo
<LedZeppelin> a, bueno, por suerte no funciono
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: ya no quieres acceder a los datos verdad?
<LedZeppelin> no
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> si la memoria está dañada te volverá a pasar en un futuro
<LedZeppelin> las veces q tuve este problema con otros pendrives no pude formatearlos
<LedZeppelin> y no pude ver q se presentara el mismo problema
<mimecar> has pueto el comando que te he escrito antes?
<LedZeppelin> capaz es algo fisico, lo raro es que el lsusb lo detecta
<NipSarm> hola a todos , alguien ha subido videos ogv a youtube=? de los que genera el recordmydesk
<xangua> NipSarm: no creo que youtube soporte ogv si a eso te refieres
<LedZeppelin> bueno, gracias al parecer este tipo de errores no tiene solucion
<mimecar> si no haces caso, no tiene solución
<LedZeppelin> no te enojes, no es falta de disposicion, de conocimiento capaz
<mimecar> solo tienes que copiar y pegar la línea
<mimecar> eso no es falta de conocimiento
<NipSarm> xangua he visto videos en youtube =/ que dicen que si.
<LedZeppelin> que linea coloco y te digo que resultado muestra
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<LedZeppelin> probe con mount /media/sdb y no se puede encontrar /media/sdb
<LedZeppelin> oki
<juanito1> mimecar, una pregunta tengo un acceso directo del clamav pero quiero que cuando le haga click ejecute como administrador porque no me elimina los virus , si no solo los pone en cuarentena
<LedZeppelin>    8        0  117220824 sda
<LedZeppelin>    8        1     422240 sda1
<LedZeppelin>    8        2          1 sda2
<LedZeppelin>    8        3    9182208 sda3
<LedZeppelin>    8        5   91996763 sda5
<LedZeppelin>    8        6   14915584 sda6
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> si quieres que lo lace como administrador lanzalo con gksudo
<juanito1> ok
<LedZeppelin> es lo mismo
<Ramir00> donde esta network en xubuntu
<LedZeppelin> es red
<LedZeppelin> en xubuntu aparece como red
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: si has escrito algo mientras tenias el silencio no ha aparecido nada
<fzeta> NipSarm: eso dicen ... lo mejor para evitar jaleos es convertirlos con mencoder y listo....
<LedZeppelin> bueno, sigamos con esto, mimecar, como ves no lo detecta
<LedZeppelin> tiene una falla el pendrive
<mimecar> no he visto nada, estabas silenciado
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> ponlo ahí
<mimecar> si pegas mucho texto en el canal el bot te silencia
<LedZeppelin> a
<NipSarm> =/ yo queria subirlo sin que pierda calidad  T_T
<LedZeppelin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556862/
<LedZeppelin> perdona mimecar q sea tan de madera
<Ramir00> hay una carpeta network en xubuntu donde se ven las redes locales?
<mimecar> la memoria usb aparecía con lsusb verdad?
<LedZeppelin> si
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: se soluciona leyendo las frases
<fzeta> NipSarm: no se pierde la calidad
<mimecar> en ese caso la memoria ha pasado a mejor vida
<mimecar> ¿has hecho muchas operaciones de escritura?
<LedZeppelin> a, y el detalle tecnico de por que?
<mimecar> las memorias flash tienen x ciclos de escritura
<LedZeppelin> no, al parecer fallo por quitarlo cuando estaba escribiendo
<fzeta> NipSarm: por lo menos los que yo subo, no
<mimecar> suelen ser 1.000.000
<juanito1> mimecar,  le pongo gksudo y me sale una pantalla chica con opciones que dice desea ejecutar como root ?? le pongo si le escribo mi clave y nada no sale nada
<mimecar> por quitarlo escribiendo no tiene que dañarse,
<LedZeppelin> a, este pendrive era nuevo, y me ha pasado con otros pendrives nuevos
<NipSarm> tendre ke usar ese metodo entonces
<mimecar> juanito1: clamav no es un programa de consola?
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: o falla la marca o el ordenador que usas tiene mal los puertos usb
<juanito1> si
<mimecar> juanito1: si no le pasas parámetros a clamav no te hará nada
<juanito1> pues que le pongo ? :S
<LedZeppelin> a, bueno mil gracias, queria publicar la solucion a mi problema x eso complique tanto las cosas
<juanito1> en ejecutar
<LedZeppelin> pense q habia alguna forma
<LedZeppelin> me retiro
<juanito1> LedZeppelin, nos pasas tu web ?
<LedZeppelin> por ahora voy haciendo post en www.taringa.net , estoy aprendiendo a hacer programas con python,wx y sqlite, cuando tenga algo terminado se los hago saber
<juanito1> ok
<LedZeppelin> saludos y mil gracias
<juanito1> que tipo de programas ?
<fzeta> NipSarm: mencoder out.ogv -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts pass=1 -o archivo de salida.avi
<mama21mama> probaron xrec v2.0 ? ahora hace screencast con audio.
<Ramir00> donde esta la carpeta network
<babalu> alguien k me recomiende algunos cursos online acerca de linux ubuntu?
<babalu> estoy leiendo Linux
<juanito1> babalu, en taringa
<babalu> Linux Bibble 2010 pero kiero ver si existe algo un poco mas interactivo
<mimecar> babalu: tienes muchas guías en la red
<fzeta> babalu: sigue leyendo , y lo más importante. trastear, que así es que se aprende
<Ramir00> estoy siguiendo un tutorial para compartir archivos entre xubuntu y w7, pero el tutorial es para ubuntu, y veo que entra a una carpeta network y le detecta el pc con w7, esta esa carpeta en xubuntu??
<mimecar> Ramir00: si usas nautilus te aparecerá esa carpeta
<Ramir00> uso samba
<Ramir00> nunca use nautilus
<mimecar> instala nautilus
<Ramir00> no basta con configuurar samba
<mimecar> nautilus solo es el gestor de archivos de gnome
<david__> el nautilus es el navegador de archivos
<Ramir00> en windows seria como un....
<david__> una ventana que se ve las carpetas y archivos
<david__> :)
<Ramir00> y que gano con eso
<mimecar> tener la ruta a la carpeta que quieres
<cousteau> Thunar no soporta samba?
<Ramir00> pero si no si nose donde esta
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> cuando uses nautilus y pongas "network://" ya se pondrá en esa carpeta
<Ramir00> gestor de script de nautilus, es ese
<mimecar> no
<Ramir00> tiene un nombre mas preciso
<Ramir00> por que aparecen varios en repositorios
<mimecar> nautilus
<mimecar> ese es el nombre del programa
<Ramir00> si ya lo puse
<Ramir00> y no descarta demasiado
<mimecar> puede ser que está en algún paquete base de gnome
<Ramir00> configuracion de acciones nautilus
<mimecar> ¿no lo tendrás ya instalado?
<Ramir00> donde lo busco?
<Ramir00> si lo tendria instalado apareceria tildado
<mimecar> alt+f2 , nautilus
<Ramir00> no exite el fichero o directorio
<Ramir00> NONBRE DE USUARIO WINDOWS, se refiere al nombre del equipo no?
<cousteau> Ramir00, no, de usuario
<cousteau> el de equipo está dentro de network://
<Ramir00> donde esta network
<Ramir00> estoy en xubuntu
<Ramir00> catfish es lo mismo no
<Ramir00> zzzzzz
<mimecar> network:// te saldrá únicamente en nautilus
<Ramir00> no voy a instalar eso
<mimecar> entonces buca una guía que use xubuntu
<Ramir00> no esta para instalar
<Ramir00> y no lo tengo instaldo
<Ramir00> nautilus, file manager and graphical shell for gnome??? es ese
<Ramir00> esta en synaptic
<Ramir00> hay unos cuantos
<Ramir00> el que calla otorga
<babalu> algun guru en ubuntu k me pueda ayudar?
<cousteau> Ramir00, si no quieres nautilus, el pcmanfm2 también soporta samba
<Ramir00> ya lo instale
<Ramir00> pero no encuentra nada
<cousteau> y sí, creo que sería el "file manager and graphical shell for gnome"
<Ramir00> si, instale ese
<cousteau> el que proporcione el ejecutable "nautilus"
<erUSUL> dpkg -S $(type -P nautilus)
<Ramir00> ejecuto nautilus, voy a buscar pongo network y se queda ahi y no encuentra nada
<Ramir00> para que encuentre la carpeta musica le tengo que poner acento?
<Ramir00> por que a la carpeta descarga la encuentra
<Ramir00> mimecar por que red solo se ve con nautilus???
<Ramir00> podrias haber sido mas claro
<Ramir00> bueno ya voy por mejor camino....
<Ramir00> :)
<Burro1> buenas
<ermi> HOla a toda la comunidad!  e tratado de instalar ubuntu enmi VAIO vpcm120al pero cada vez que lo hago e desconfigurado todo. Me han dicho que posiblemente mi procesador no soporte las actuales versiones,, . por el momento la que soporta es windows starter 2010,
<fxkhs> h
<fxkhs> HOlaaa!
<\\\Rick__Rick> buenas tardes me podrian explikar en que consisten las shellcode?
<mama21mama> !shellcode
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'shellcode'.
<mama21mama> sera script que usa comandos de bash; supongo.
<mama21mama> es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shellcode
<\\\Rick__Rick> jejeje  gracias
<cousteau> o a lo mejor tiene que ver con gnome shell
<cousteau> (ah, pues no)
 * mama21mama buscando un conegillo de india que pruebe xrec
<cmaiz82> shreck
<Ramir00> donde puedo encontrar del nombre de dominio
<Ramir00> el dominio o grupo de trabajo es lo mismo?????
<nony> hol
<nony> alguien me puede ayudar con una dir de memoria
<nony> bueno no es dir de memoria, necesito la direccion de la interfaz wifi
<nony> no se donde encontrarla
<nony> creo que esta en dev, pero si es asi no se cual es,
<cousteau> hmm... para qué la necesitas?
<nony> para un programa en java
<nony> necesito poner la ruta
<nony> y no se cual es :s
<nony> alguna idea¿
<cousteau> pues... wifi no sé, pero ethernet al menos creo que no me aparece en /dev
<nony> puede que esté en otro lado?
<nony> he mirado el fichero /etc/network/interfaces, pero no se que quiere decir
<nony> hay no pone nada que entienda
<cousteau> huy... mira en ls /dev/.udev/db/
<cousteau> (no sé qué es, no parecen dispositivos de bloques)
<nony> mm
<cousteau> no, no es un dispositivo de bloques, es de texto plano... nada
<nony> los tty qué son? tengo unos cuantos,jaja
<cousteau> creo que lo suyo sería hacer que java se encargue de la wifi
<cousteau> los tty son las pantallas terminales virtuales
<nony> ah, ok
<cousteau> cuando se te pone en modo línea de comandos
<cousteau> y los ttyS creo que para puertos series
<nony> esuqe necesito que se pueda meter por pantalla el interfaz
<nony> para poder usar uno u otro
<nony> también he mirado lspci
<nony> pero me da la dir fisica
<nony> que eso tampoco es lo que necesito
<cousteau> a lo mejor con    sudo lshw
<nony> voy a ver
<nony> pero creo que me dará la dir física también
<nony> description: Wireless interface
<nony>                 product: Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<nony>                 vendor: Intel Corporation
<nony>                 physical id: 0
<nony>                 bus info: pci@0000:0e:00.0
<nony>                 logical name: wlan0
<nony>                 version: 00
<Ramir00> cuando agrego un usuario en samba , le pongo el nombre de usuario de windows, y me pide contraseña, le pongo la contraseña que me genera w7???
<Ramir00> desde las ambas pcs, veo que esta conectado pero no me deja compartir nada, hay problemas de permiso, o algo asi
<cousteau> sí, supongo que será la contraseña que ese usuario tiene en el ordenador al que se está conectando
<Ramir00> yo, las estoy intentando conectar tengo las 2 pcs juntas
<Ramir00> por ejemplo, puse a compartir musica, entonces cuando entro a la carpeta de donde comparto musica, me dice que no tengo permiso suficiente para ver el contenido
<Ramir00> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Ramir00> alguien que haya logrado la hazaña de compartir archivos entre ubuntu y w7?
<julian> holas
<julian> tengo una duda con Transmageddon
<cousteau> Ramir00, yo he logrado abrirlos en ubuntu
<julian> como hago que no tarde mas de 2 horas para convertir un avi en mp4..?=
<cousteau> es decir, conectarme a un servidor que había ya montado
<Ramir00> te envio a tu pv, una direccion de lo que intento hacer, no es muy largo
<cousteau> julian, no conozco transmageddon... a lo mejor te conviene usar otro programa, o ajustar las opciones
<propiedad> abajo el software libre y linux
<julian> cousteau, que programa usas tu?
<propiedad> que solo genera pobreza en los desarrolladores y creadores
<julian> propiedad, tu eres un troll ^^
<propiedad> y lo que generan ideas de propiedad y patentes
<erUSUL> !ot | propiedad
<kubot> propiedad: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<propiedad> tengan que regalarlo todo
<propiedad> y piense que todo es gratis
<julian_> alguien tiene experiencia con apache2 worker? no me quiere funcionar memory_limit, max_execution_time
<julian> no sorry :S
<julian_> =?
<julian> propiedad, quieres discutirlo en offtopic, conmigo?
<julian> solo uso ubuntu a nivel de desktop
<julian> asi que de servidores no se nada, sorry :(
<aleiex> hola, quiero modificar un archivo .bin, pero no tengo ni idea de como abrirlo, añguna idea?
<erUSUL> aleiex: un archivo binario no se puede editar/modificar facilmente
<aleiex> erUSUL es un .bin de un juego de DS
<cousteau> un .bin no siempre es realmente binario...
<aleiex> SOLO NECESITO SABER COMO PARA CAMBIAR UNA CONFIGIURACION DE BOTONES
<erUSUL> si es una rom si ;P
<flypp_> si es de un juego ds, sí es un binario
<erUSUL> aleiex: quita las mayuscualas
<flypp_> aleiex, mira en la configuración del emulador
<cousteau> aleiex, ejecuta   file archivo   para saber de qué tipo es
<aleiex> flypp_ es para jugarlo con mi nintendo ds
<aleiex> no con emulador
<cousteau> si es un archivo de texto o comprimido o algo, se podrá editar fácilmente, si no, difícilmente
<aleiex> cousteau como que ejecute file archive
<aleiex> no entiendo
<cousteau> que en un terminal pongas   file nombredelarchivo.bin
<cousteau> y con eso sabrás de qué tipo es
<aleiex> ahh
<aleiex> cousteau pero tengo que navergar con cd hasta donde esta el archivo?
<aleiex> o solo escribo eso en terminal y ya
<cousteau> y luego buscas en google... o a lo mejor si es texto plano se puede editar sin más
<chasis> hola sabeis si es posible conectar un router wifi a otro router wifi, por wifi?
<Ramir00> el smbclient se instala solo al instalar samba o se debe instalar a parte?
<cousteau> aleiex, o eso o poner la ruta completa del archivo
<Ramir00> como se que no tengo instalado smbclient?
<erUSUL> chasis: en general no; no creo que ningun firmware de routers acepte ese modo de operacion
<cousteau> Ramir00,   apt-cache policy smbclient | grep Instal
<Ramir00> eso que hace?
<cousteau> mostrar si lo tienes instalado
<chasis> ah vale ok gracias.
<aleiex> costeAU ME APARECIO QUE ES DATA
<aleiex> ESO QUE SIGNIFICA?
<aleiex> costeau
<Ramir00> como se hace esa barra derecha???
<cousteau> aleiex, que no se sabe qué es
<aleiex> ahhh
<cousteau> no lo reconoce... pero no es ni texto plano, ni comprimido, ni ningún otro formato conocido
<Ramir00> como se hace la / derecha
<aleiex> \
<Ramir00> derecha
<cousteau> así que no creo que sea fácil editarlo
<cousteau> Ramir00, AltGr+1
<aleiex> cousteau depende de su teclado
<cousteau> aleiex, sí pero no voy a ponerme a averiguar cuál es, daré por hecho que es español o parecido
<erUSUL> cousteau: altgr +1 hace un pipe | aqui ;P
<cousteau> erUSUL, pues eso
<erUSUL> en el español es altgr + º ( al lado del 1 )
<Ramir00> no hace nada
<Ramir00> |
<Ramir00> |
<aleiex> sip
<cousteau> erUSUL, "derecha", vertical
<Ramir00> tire las lineas, y no hace nada
<aleiex> el ASCII creo que es alt 92
<aleiex> o algo asi
<cousteau> (no hay ninguna "barra torcida", sólo la tilde o los paréntesis)
<erUSUL> cousteau: pense que decia la \
<Ramir00> entonces no lo tengo instalado
<aleiex> ahhh
<aleiex> ya se que barra torcida
<aleiex> la de negacion?
<cousteau> Ramir00, te dice "ninguno"?
<Ramir00> no dice nada
<Ramir00> o al comando le falta algo
<cousteau>  apt-cache policy smbclient
<cousteau> sin grep ni nada, a ver qué dice
<Ramir00> era I
<Ramir00> ok
<cousteau> te dirá "Instalados: tal.cual.nose-cuan.tos" o bien "Instalados: (ninguno)"
<cousteau> bueno, me voy
<Ramir00> me tiro.....Instalados: 2:3:5:4 dfsg-1ubuntu8.2
<cousteau> pues lo tienes instalado
<Burro1> Buenas
<Varc> Hola, hay alguien por ahi?
<erUSUL> no ;P
<erUSUL> !hola | Varc
<kubot> Varc: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Varc> No me digas que hablas español xD
<erUSUL> no; no lo hablo
<erUSUL> XD
<Varc> Bueno, xD ¿De donde eres?
<erUSUL> españa
<Varc> Bien, yo soy de Venezuela. Un placer conocerte
<erUSUL> lo mismo
<Varc> Estoy leyendo un libro sobre Linux a ver si aprendo algun dia, asi que si me disculpas me retiro por algunas horas.
<erUSUL> ok; que sea leve :)
<Varc> :D
<Burro1> Varc, linux es facil
<Burro1> solo es practica
<Burro1> panita Varc
<Varc> Herweb?
<Varc> Burrol: Eres Herweb?
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> alguien sabe como conectarme con ssh a mi propio ordenador?
<d0lph1n> me rechaza la conexión en el puerto 22 y no sé que puedo hacer
<mama21mama> tienes instalado el servidor ssh?
<d0lph1n> en Ubuntu si
<d0lph1n> pero estoy con webmin, instalando el módulo
<m4v> !webmin
<kubot> webmin ya no está soportado en Debian/Ubuntu. No es compatible con el modo en que los paquetes de estas distribuciones manejan los ficheros de configuración, y seguramente creará problemas inesperados en el sistema.
<m4v> d0lph1n: ^
<d0lph1n> pues... tengo que hacerlo para la universidad
<d0lph1n> xD
<d0lph1n> asi que no puedo hacer nada, romperme la cabeza jejeje
<m4v> para la universidad?
<d0lph1n> m4v,  si
<m4v> si, pero no entiendo, es tarea? es para administrar un server en la universidad? por cualquiera de las 2 deberías preguntar a un profesor o el admin de la red.
<m4v> ah, querés conectarte a tu casa desde la universidad, tenés que hablar con un admin de la red
<m4v> es muy común bloquear el puerto 22
<TrueNhero> el chrome no me recupera las preferencias
<m4v> yo hago lo mismo, pero pedí un permiso.
<m4v> (claro que yo hago algo de trabajo ahí)
<d0lph1n> m4v necesito conectarme a mi misma máquina
<d0lph1n> es una simple práctica
<d0lph1n> con quiero hacer por ahora ninguna conexión remota
<m4v> si están bloqueando el puerto 22 no podés.
<m4v> no, sigo sin entender, si es tarea entonces hablalo con un profesor, no estamos para eso.
<m4v> webmin no es soportado en Ubuntu de todas formas, lo sacaron de los repos hace poco.
<d0lph1n> yo es que tengo que hacer las prácticas sobre webmin
<d0lph1n> por ejemplo
<d0lph1n> para iniciar el servidor ssh
<d0lph1n> como haría?
<mimecar> d0lph1n: intenta instalar webmin (si lo encuentras claro)
<d0lph1n> ya lo he instalado :)
<d0lph1n> el problema es que estas prácticas las tenía que hacer en el aula de informática
<d0lph1n> pero como no lo hice, pues lo quiero hacer ahora conectandome a mi propia máquina
<mimecar> d0lph1n: ¿ya lo tienes todo funcionando?
<d0lph1n> no, sigo sin poder iniciar el servidor ssh
<d0lph1n> /etc/init.d/ssh start
<d0lph1n> eso no me sirve
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: sudo restart ssh
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el servidor de ssh?
<erUSUL> ubuntu ahora usa upstart
<d0lph1n> erUSUL, voy a probar
<d0lph1n> ssh: Could not resolve hostname restart: Name or service not known
<mimecar> ¿está instalado?
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: ein? que escribiste?
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: no es « sudo ssh restart » es « sudo restart ssh »
<m4v> d0lph1n: tienes Ubuntu ahí?
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: el orden de los factores *SI* altera el producto
<d0lph1n> restart: Unknown instance:
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: ls -al /etc/init/ssh*
<m4v> d0lph1n: tienes instalado el ssh?
<d0lph1n> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 564 2010-07-09 13:18 /etc/init/ssh.conf
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: a ver...  « sudo start ssh »
<fzeta> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<d0lph1n> ssh stop/pre-start, process 10511
<d0lph1n> fzeta, eso no me funcionaba
<d0lph1n> fzeta, aclaro que no ponia sudo
<fzeta> que quieres hacer
<fzeta> ?
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: ya está
<d0lph1n> conectarme por ssh a mi propia máquina
<d0lph1n> erUSUL, sigo sin poder conectarme
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: como lo intentas
<d0lph1n> ssh admin@localhost
<erUSUL> y desde donde? localhost o desde otra maquina?
<mimecar> d0lph1n: desde cuando ubuntu tiene usuario admin?
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: y hay un user admin en tu maquina¿?
<d0lph1n> si que tengo ese usuario
<d0lph1n> lo he creado de pruebas ^ ^
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: bien haz « ssh -vv admin@localhost »
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: pega la salida en un pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<d0lph1n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556963/
<mimecar> d0lph1n: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mimecar> te está rechazando la conexión
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: a ver haz « sudo lsof -i :22 »
<fzeta> d0lph1n: parece que ssh no lo tienes corriendo
<fzeta> d0lph1n: intenta con Sudo fuser 22/tcp
<fzeta> si lo tienes con el puerto por defecto claro!
<d0lph1n> erUSUL,   sudo lsof -i :22 no me saca nada por pantalla
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: ouch; a ver « sudo stop ssh && sudo start ssh »
<d0lph1n> y el Sudo fuser 22/tcp tampoco
<d0lph1n> y he puesto la s de sudo en minuscula
<fzeta> d0lph1n: estas usando el puerto por defecto o lo haz cambiado?
<d0lph1n> yo no he cambiado ningún puerto
<d0lph1n> reinstalo los paquetes del ssh por si acaso?
<fzeta> mira a ver que el firewall
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: no; hiciste esto ultimo que te dije? « sudo stop ssh && sudo start ssh »
<fzeta> d0lph1n: por si las moscas
<d0lph1n> fzeta, en principio no tengo firewall (no sé si webmin habrá configurado algo )
<mimecar> d0lph1n: ¿usas ubuntu 10.10?
<d0lph1n> stop: Unknown instance:
<d0lph1n> mimecar, si
<m4v> haz "sudo iptables -L" y fijate si hay alguna regla?
<fzeta> eso está muy raro, si lo tienes bien con Sudo fuser 22/tcp se debería ver si está corriendo
<m4v> mi sospecha que el server no está corriendo realmente...
<d0lph1n> no tengo ninguna regla (creo)
<erUSUL> si; pero la cuestion es por que upstart no puede arrancarlo
<d0lph1n> pongo el resultado de sudo iptables -L???
<m4v> d0lph1n: como instalaste el servidor ssh?
<erUSUL> $ sudo stop ssh --> ssh stop/waiting
<m4v> d0lph1n: no
<erUSUL> $ sudo start ssh --> ssh start/running, process 25044
<erUSUL> eso es lo que debria de salir
<erUSUL> debería*
<d0lph1n> pues supongo que con sudo apt-get install ssh
<d0lph1n> no me acuerdo ya
<d0lph1n> y luego en el webmin he instalado el módulo
<d0lph1n> pero no me lo reconoce :(
<mimecar> ¿no estará interfiriendo webmin con ubuntu?
<m4v> es apt-get install openssh-server
<d0lph1n> ssh stop/pre-start, process 11232
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: como te hemos dicho webmin no es compatible con debian/ubuntu. yo supongo que webmin solo entiende el antiguo SystemV init y no maneja upstart
<erUSUL> mimecar: puede ser eso si
<fzeta> puede ser, si...
<m4v> "ssh localhost" debería andar, sin importar el webmin
<m4v> a no ser que esté tocando algún config, ahí no se.
<d0lph1n> ya he instalado openssh
<mimecar> si lo has instalado, tendrías otra cosa instalada antes
<d0lph1n> creo que ya :)
<m4v> "sudo fuser 22/tcp" tira algo ahora?
<mimecar> ...
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: sudo status ssh
<m4v> bleh, hubieras empezado por contestar si estaba instalado la primera vez que te preguntamos
<d0lph1n> 22/tcp:              11559
<m4v> y haz tu tarea.
<d0lph1n> ssh start/running, process 11559
<fzeta> d0lph1n: ahora haz un ps aux | grep 11559
<erUSUL> todavia no entinedo; sino estaba instalado porque tenia /etc/init/ssh.conf ?
<d0lph1n> ok
<d0lph1n> ya me conecta
<d0lph1n> fzeta, con la conexión ssh o en otra terminal mia
<d0lph1n> ¿?
<d0lph1n> root     11559  0.0  0.0   5632   980 ?        Ss   23:24   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<fzeta> no olvidalo, sí ya haz conectado pues ya está ....
<fzeta> pues eso
<d0lph1n> vale
<d0lph1n> entonces era simplemente
<d0lph1n> que no tenía el ssh instalado no ?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> "solo" eso
<d0lph1n> pero el servidor
<d0lph1n> el cliente si no?
<m4v> si
<d0lph1n> he leido que viene por defecto en ubuntu
<d0lph1n> ok
<d0lph1n> :) gracias
<m4v> el cliente siempre está instalado por defecto
<m4v> el servidor no.
<d0lph1n> ok :)
<mimecar> ahora que webmin no haga nada raro al sistema
<erUSUL> unica explicacion; lo tubo instalado y lo desisntaló
<erUSUL> pero sin purge ...
<fzeta> d0lph1n: por seguridad te aconsejo que cambies puerto, si lo prefieres , claro está ..
<d0lph1n> erUSUL, puede ser eso, porque un amigo un dia me estuvo instalando cosas para que se pudiese conectar a mi ordenador
<d0lph1n> y de hecho se conectó y lo instaló
<mimecar> d0lph1n: tu ordenador admite conexiones remotas desde el exterior??
<d0lph1n> perdón, ejecutó cosas
<d0lph1n> puede que si xD
<d0lph1n> pero no me jodais ehh
<d0lph1n> jajaja
<mimecar> te puede hacer cualquier cosa de forma remota
<mimecar> desinstalar cosa, borrarlas...
<d0lph1n> ahora espero que no
<d0lph1n> yo desinstalé todo
<d0lph1n> o eso creo
<mimecar> ya puedes empezar la tarea
<d0lph1n> gracias
<d0lph1n> por cierto
<d0lph1n> como se cambia la contraseña de un usuario por consola? xD
<m4v> !man passwd
<kubot> passwd | The passwd command changes passwords for user accounts. | Prueba « man passwd » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/passwd.1.html
<d0lph1n> gracias :)
<mimecar> eso te servirá si no ha instalado nada raro
<mimecar> mientras tu router no permita conexiones ssh desde el exterior no tienes problema
<mimecar> cuando acabes desactiva el servidor ssh
<TrueNhero> para que sirve ldd
<cousteau> TrueNhero, creo que era para indicar de qué bibliotecas dependía un ejecutable
<TrueNhero> gracias cous
<Pazair> Hola a todos
<Pazair> Alguien que sepa de ext4
<Pazair> podría decirme si al formatear en este formato un disco duro de 1tb
<m4v> !ask Pazair
<kubot> Pazair: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Pazair> es normal que solo tenga 870gbs disponibles
<Pazair> ok
<mimecar> si que es normal
<mimecar> con cualquier formato que uses
<mimecar> 1 TB nunca te dará 1000 GB
<erUSUL> los fabricantes de disco cuentan los M de 1000 en 1000 en informatica se cuenta de 1024 en 1024 ... ;)
<Pazair> es que se me hacía mucho una diferencias de más de un 10%
<m4v> el disco es 1TB en potencia de 10, mientras que el espacio ese de 870gb está en potencias de 2
<m4v> 1TB = 870GiB
<Pazair> a ver m4v si me puedes explicar eso de las potencias
<mimecar> Pazair: 1 MB = 2^10
<mimecar> 1024 Bytes, los fabricantes redondean a 1000 Bytes
<m4v> Pazair: el fabricante del disco usa una unidad distinta a la que usa el sistema operativo
<m4v> 1MB = 1000 KB mientras que 1MiB == 1024 KiB
<Pazair> ok ya veo que como los fabricantes utilizan 1000 en lugar de 1024
<Pazair> a mayor tamaño mayor será la diferencia
<Pazair> entre lo que dice el fabricante y lo que da el SO
<Pazair> muchas gracias
<Pazair> pensaba que ya me habían sisado esos 100 gbs
<m4v> los DVD dicen que tienen 4.7GB de espacio, que sería los 4.3GiB que el sistema te dice que tiene
<erUSUL> Pazair: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive#Capacity_measurements
<m4v> hay toda una confusión al respecto, porque no todos usan la unidad correcta, ponen MB en lugar de MiB
<m4v> igual creo que está cayendo en desuso el MiB, creo que Ubuntu usa ahora la unidad SI o era configurable al menos
<Pazair> que es MiB?
<Pazair> Miles de B
<m4v> 1024 KiB
<d0lph1n> 1000 KiB :P
<d0lph1n> no serían 1000?
<Pazair> jeje
<m4v> no, no, no sigue el sistema métrico, son potencias de 2
<m4v> es una convención media rara que inventaron los informáticos cuando estaba empezando
<Pazair> ok, acabo de leer la columna de la wikipedia "Binary prefixes"
<Pazair> me he metido en propiedades del disco externo
<Pazair> y aunque no he grabado nada todavía me pone 66 GiB usado
<mimecar> solo tienes 1 partición?
<Pazair> solo 1
<m4v> el sistema de archivos tiene que usar parte del espacio para definir el sistema
<Pazair> en "utilidad de discos" me sale la unidad con una sola particion y un solo volumen
<Pazair> es normal que utilice 60 GiB para un disco de un TeraByte?
<Pazair> para definir el sistema de disco
<mimecar> como le pase algo a esa partición vas a perder muchas cosas
<Pazair> según he leído el sistema Ext4 es muy robusto
<mimecar> un programa que modifique la tabla de particiones...
<Pazair> y puede manejar discos de hasta un millon de Teras
<Pazair> un simple tera no me debería dar problemas
<mimecar> que pueda no quiere decir que sea buena idea usar particiones tan grandes
<Pazair> siempre que se hagan bien las cosas (desmontado..)
<mimecar> un corte de luz, y te pasarás un buen rato solo buscando errores
<Pazair> visto así, pues sí puede generar algún problema el tamaño
<Pazair> aunque lo suelo utilizar en el portatil con bateria
<Pazair> deberé estar atento a no quedarme sin batería
<Pazair> jeje
<m4v> 60gb es como el 5% del espacio total del disco, no es tanto.
<m4v> ahora no se, pero sospecho que es normal.
<m4v> mientras más grande son las cosas, más espacio para el formato hace falta
<TrueNhero> cuando}
<TrueNhero> cuando un $sudo make install dice que se sale de un directorio es un error?
<mimecar> ¿dice que es un error?
<m4v> nose, pastebin?
<mama21mama> TrueNhero, no es error eso es el debug que te informa lo que hace.
<TrueNhero> fuiu gracias mama21mama
<m4v> TrueNhero: pasá un pastebin con el mensaje completo
<TrueNhero> m4v:  como lo hago si ya se salio del buffer
<m4v> el mensaje "se sale del directorio" lo dice siempre, haya o no error. Normalmente de das cuenta si hay error o no por unos mensajes de dicen "Error algo"
<TrueNhero> m4v gracias
<Ramir00> xubuntu 10.10 no trae opcion para compartir carpeta?
<Ramir00> estoy viendo un tutorial de ubuntu 6.4 que lo tiene
<m4v> 6.4?
<Ramir00> 6.10 pero eso no es lo importante
<m4v> probablemente si, 6.10 es 4 años viejo
<Ramir00> bueno, pero lo que quiero saber es donde esta la opcion para compartir carpetas
<m4v> y definitivamente 10.10 y 6.10 no son iguales. Ahora dicho eso, no uso Xubuntu así que desconozco..
<Ramir00> shalders folders
<Ramir00> estoy intentando hace 1 dia lograr la hazaña de compatir cosas con w7
<NauTiluS1> Ramir00, que problema tienes
<Ramir00> no puedo, compartir carpetas
<Ramir00> estuve siguiendo un tutorial, si queres te paso la pagina no es tan largo
<Ramir00> son 7 pasos
<Ramir00> asi te ubicas mejor y no escribo , al dope
<NauTiluS1> yo comparto sin problemas :)
<NauTiluS1> si kieres te paso mi confi y tu solo adaptas
<Ramir00> dale anda por pv mejor
<NauTiluS1> ok esperame
<NauTiluS1> Ramir00 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/556986/
<Ramir00> esta bien, eso de entrar por comando lo iva a intentar ahora
<julio_> alguien que use openbox?
<Ramir00> lo que yo hacia era todo utilizando entorno grafico, se entiende
<NauTiluS1> oye por cierto
<Ramir00> cual es la diferencia?
<NauTiluS1> tienes que habilitar el puerto para k no te de problemas
<Ramir00> pero no es lo mismo , si lo hago del entorno grafico de samba?
<Ramir00> no tendria que funcionar igual
<NauTiluS1> ve a donde dice lugares--conectar con el servidor--escoje la opcion para windows
<NauTiluS1> ahi podras probar tu mismo, si entra lo que compartes, es porque todo esta bien, asi tambien puedes entrar en un equipo de windows que este compartiendo algo
<jose__> Hola, alguien sabe como configurar ubuntu 10.10 para ver videos en los navegadores
<Ramir00> la opcion , conectac me tendria que aparecer despues de hacer lo que me pasaste,?
<Ramir00> voy a lugares , y no me aparece conectar, igual todabia no hice lo que me pasaste
<Ramir00> jose descargaste los plugins??
<jose__> si ya lo hice
<Ramir00> que raro, yo descargue los plug, y funciono
<jose__> podría explicarme los pasos que usó para descargarlo e instalarlos?
<Ramir00> fui a repositorios
<Ramir00> y elegi adobe flash plugin 10
<Ramir00> y listo
<julio_> jose__, entonces, tenés el flash instalado?
<jose__> Cómo llego a repositorios Ramir00
<Ramir00> centro de software ubuntu, en aplicaciones
<jose__> Julio tengo el flash instalado también
<julio_> que sitio no te funciona?
<jose__> Ok. Hay dos opciones en el Centro Plugin o complemento cual de las dos
<jose__> Ningun sitio con video
<Ramir00> yo elegi adobe flash plugin 10
<jose__> bien, pero no puedo ver videos desde ningún navegador
<Ramir00> lo instalaste?
<Ramir00> adobe flash plugin 10
<julio_> si no lo hiciste, es buen momento ;)
<Ramir00> instalalo, y sale con fritas
<jose__> Sí ya lo hice
<mama21mama> si usas amd64 es de otra manera.
<mama21mama> yu no sale con fritas.
<mama21mama> :D
<julio_> siempre acertado :D
<Ramir00> :(
<julio_> jose__, usas ubuntu 32 bit o 64?
<jose__> Si uso amd64
<jose__> ubuntu 32 bit
<Ramir00> ese es otro cantar
<mama21mama> jose__, tendo el deb de flash para amd64
<Ramir00> ???
<jose__> cómo lo consigo?
<julio_> el square me viene dando buenos resultados
<mama21mama> jose__, mira esta aqui http://mamalibre-repo.orgfree.com/
<mama21mama> se llama flashplugin_ubuntu_amd64.deb
<jose__> lo estoy bajando
<jose__> Listo ¿cómo lo instalo?
<Ramir00> la conclusion, es que samba en modo grafico no sirve para compartir archivos
<NauTiluS1> si
<Ramir00> no
<NauTiluS1> si
<NauTiluS1> hay un programa
<Ramir00> como?
<NauTiluS1> pero no recuerdo bien como se llama
<Ramir00> pero que hace?
<jose__> Gracias Julio y Ramir00
<NauTiluS1> te comparte facilmente en modo grafico y que funcione tanto en win como linux
<Ramir00> a mama dale las gracias
<jose__> mama21mama cómo lo instalo?
<Ramir00> entonces estuve perdiendo el tiempo
<Ramir00> lo hago por texto y listo
<julio_> jose__, en que quedaste? mamma se fue
<julio_> bah, lo fueron
<julio_> :p
<NauTiluS1> si es mucho mas facil y rapido, solo necesitas editar lo que te pase
<Ramir00> lo que pasa es que da fobia las lineas
<NauTiluS1> siempre hay una primera vez
<jose__> Gracias Julio lo intenté instalar con el Centro pero me da este error "Arquitectura incorrecta «amd64"»
<Ramir00> bueno voy a ver el tutorial de un aleman, si no me sale me paso a win
<Ramir00> en modo testo
<julio_> jose__, puedes abrir un terminal y hacer algo?
<Ramir00> que hace sudo -i ???
<julio_> jose__,  escribe "uname -a" sin las comillas
<julio_> jose__, y dime si dice x86 u x86_64
<TrueNhero> como se que color html es a3c639ff
<colo> hola una pregunta: estoy usando droopy, que  pasaria si alguien me sube un exploit, como podria protejerme?
<cousteau> TrueNhero, pistacho
<TrueNhero> sip
<cousteau> ...ah, que cómo se llama
<TrueNhero> #66ff00
<TrueNhero> que numero es?
<TrueNhero> el ultimo que puse no es
<cousteau> no era el a3c639ff?
<TrueNhero> pero en RGB
<jose__> Aquí de nuevo, disculpe.
<TrueNhero> en HTML es otro
<jose__> Si, puedo abril una termina
<cousteau> a3 = 163; c6 = 198; 39 = 57; ff = 255 (opacidad 100%)
<cousteau> en html será #a3c639
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-23
<TrueNhero> #a3c639
 * cousteau consulta su hoja excel de nombres de colores HTML
<TrueNhero> gracias cousteau como calculas eso?
<julio_> jose__,  escribe "uname -a" sin las comillas
<julio_> jose__, y dime si dice x86 u x86_64
<cousteau> TrueNhero, es fácil, si es a3c639ff, las dos últimas letras son la opacidad, las 6 primeras los valores RGB
<cousteau> así que sería #a3c639
<TrueNhero> si y se que es facil para ti cousteau, pero omo lo aprendiste?
<d0lph1n> cousteau es dios
<cousteau> a quitar las dos últimas letras?
<d0lph1n> bueno amigos me voy
<d0lph1n> suerte
<jose__> Un momento Julio, por favor..
<cousteau> a ver, es fácil, los colores en HTML y en otros muchos formatos son en RGB, primero el rojo (a3 en hexadecimal), luego el verde (c6) y luego el azul (39)
<cousteau> algunos además incluyen el valor de la opacidad al final (ff, que es el máximo)
<jose__> Este es el resultado Linux R2D2 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<cousteau> para convertir números de hexadecimal a decimal, cualquier calculadora lo hace
<cousteau> (hasta una que me compré por 2€ en irlanda)
<aitiba> buenas
<aitiba> tengo un ubuntu sin internet y desde un pc con internet qiero bajar hplib y sus dependencias para que me funcione mi impresora hp
<cousteau> aitiba, tienes ubuntu también en el otro pc?
<aitiba> ¿conoceis algun problema que me baje hplib con sus dependencias y luego me lo meta al usb?
<aitiba> cousteau si
<cousteau> pues eso se puede hacer con el Synaptic
<aitiba> cousteau como=
<erUSUL> !aptoncd
<kubot> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<erUSUL> !offline
<kubot> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<cousteau> ordenador sin internet: abres synaptic, marcas para instalar los paquetes que quieras, y en vez de "Aplicar" le das a una opción de "Crear script de descarga de paquetes"
<cousteau> etc, etc... lo último de kubot es lo que te interesa
<colo> kubot, es en español el canal
<aitiba> no sabia es yo :-)
<cousteau> colo, es un bot
<colo> que se curta entonces
<jose__> JULIO YA ENCONTRÉ EL OS: LINUX-X86
<cousteau> algunos de los factos que tiene los hereda de ubotu, y están en inglés porque no han sido traducidos
<colo> jjjaja
<jose__> JULIO, EL SISTEMA OPERATIVO ES LINUX-X86
<cousteau> mayúsculas!!!
<jose__> Linux-x86
<colo> cousteau, si uso droopy me pueden meter un exploit?
<Ramir00> nautilus?
<NauTiluS1> k paso
<Ramir00> che entre smb.conf
<NauTiluS1> ok
<Ramir00> y en global hay cosas que vos tenes que yo no tengo
<NauTiluS1> sustituye todo por lo que te envie
<Ramir00> copy paste?
<NauTiluS1> y solo cambia donde dice que va tu usuario y las rutas de lo que compartes
<NauTiluS1> yes
<babalu> kiuvo
<julio_> jose__, mis disculpas, tuve que dejar el pc un momento
<julio_> si es x86 es de 32 btis
<babalu> oigan alguien kiere ver un truco chingon k tengo?
<juan91> buenas noches
<Ramir00> nautilus?
<juan91> sera que alguien utiliza joomla 1.6
<juan91> hhhhhhhhhooooooollllaaaaaaa
<Varc> Yo uso Joomla
<juan91> sera que me puede ayudar por favor
<Varc> www.mb-games.com <--- Buen, mira la pagina y dime si tiene lo que necesitas
<juan91> lo q pasa es q yo utilizo joomla 1.5 y quiero pasharme a joomla 1.6
<juan91> pero yo tengo shiertos complementos plugins etc de 1.5, sera que me instala en 1.6
<Varc> Tienes que verificar la compatibilidad en la pagina donde los descargaste, algunos complementos aceptan las dos versiones
<Ramir00> natalius???
<Ramir00> Natalius??
<Ramir00> donde agrego lo del puerto??
<Ramir00> abajo de user?
<Varc> La paciencia es una virtud amigo...
<Ramir00> estoy cansado de tener tanta virtud
<Varc> Tranquilo amigo, tus respuestas vendran. Tambien para mas ayuda puedes ir a #Ubuntu
<Varc> Ahi hay mas usuarios en linea
<Ramir00> i don't english
<colo> la perseverancia es un arbol de raices duras pero de frutos muy dulces
<Varc> Ese es un problema
<Varc> colo: bien dicho
<Ramir00> eso lo lei en un foro
<colo> yo tambien, se aplica aca
<Varc> Ahora en el IRC tambien, si me disculpan vengo en unos minutos
<Ramir00> ubuntu esta de suerte, por que ando con tiempo
<colo> asi se habla Ramir00
<Ramir00> varc en ubuntu hay mas usuarios? esos son todos bots, hay la misma cantidad de gente que aca
<Varc> Dame un momento ya te atiendo
<riveryk> quien me puede decir como ejecutar el gestor de red
<xangua> alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter
<riveryk> eso que es?
<riveryk> donde encuentro el gestor de red
<riveryk> ????
<xangua> añade el área de notificación al panel, y si no aparece haces lo que puse
<riveryk> no en alñadir al panel... no me aparece algo parecido..y cono lo que escribiste no pasa nada
<riveryk> no me sale nada en el panel
<cousteau> miniaplicación de indicadores, o área de notificación
<riveryk> necesito colocar en el panel lo que sale en la 6 imagen mira http://www.tuvpn.com/tutoralcont.php?ln=es&id=112
<cousteau> sí, es el área de notificación
<riveryk> jajaja borre esa barra como la vuelvo a colocar??
<cousteau> mira, ejecuta directamente   nm-connection-editor
<cousteau> y ya está
<riveryk> borre el panel superior.. como lo recupero?
<xangua> (19:19:15) ubottu: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<riveryk> gracias
<juan91> quien utiliza joomla
<sirderigo> juan91: yo
<sirderigo> buenas noches, ¿quien me puede dar una mano con mi batería?
<sirderigo> mi batería no carga completamente, sin embargo la información de la batería no imprime una disminución grave de capacidad, nunca pasa del 8%
<Ramir00> acento ????
<sirderigo> http://pastebin.com/SQe0WXm6
<Ramir00> comparacion, como le pongo el acento a la o
<NauTiluS1> control shit u
<NauTiluS1> mas ó
<NauTiluS1> f 3
<Varc> Ramir00: Ya conseguiste ayuda?¡
<Ramir00> si, natalius me esta dando una mano, gracias igual
<Varc> Ok, cualquier cosa quenecesites solo dime
<Varc> sirderigo: revisaste la configuracion de energia en las opciones de Sistema?
<Varc> sirderigo **
<sirderigo> Varc: si, no hay nada raro... ese es el asunto, ya arranqué desde varios Live Cd y me da el mismo problema
<sirderigo> voy a probar a apagarlo y dejarlo cargar apagado a ver que pasa
<sirderigo> en cuanto supere mi adiccion al laptop
<sirderigo> xD
<Varc> sirderigo: Y solo te sucede eso con Ubuntu?
<Varc> Jajajaja Te comprendo
<sirderigo> Varc: lo probé con Mint Debian y tampoco
<Varc> sirderigo: Prueba descargandola completamente y luego ponla a cargar, de igual manera o al menos en mi caso cuando coloco a cargar mi laptop sale un icono de que esta cargando y va subiendo en cuanto va cargando y siempre llega al 100%
<sirderigo> Varc: esta congelada en 8.8% hace una hora
<Varc> sirderigo: La tienes conectada ?
<sirderigo> Varc: sip
<colo> probaste cargarla con la not apagada?
<Varc> sirderigo: Prueba desconectandola y esperando (Cuando te pase la adiccion) desconectala y espera se descargue
<sirderigo> Varc: xD colo eso voy a hacer vuelvo en una hora #desespero
<Varc> sirderigo: Intenta si quieres descargarla totalmente primero
<sirderigo> Varc: eso haré, gracias, volveré mas tarde
<colo> sirderigo, jajaj ddicen que no es bueno usar la not con la bateria puesta mientras recibe corriente
<Varc> Ok amigo, suerte y cualquier cosa por aqui andamos
<Varc> colo: Yo la uso asi y 0 problemas
<dzup2> xangua: si esta, lo instale con ubuntu-desktop, ahora lo borre y no se me quita, borre .gconf y reinicie y no se va, el problema que esta buggie con mi netbeans, mi maquina se congela, necesito quitar el unity
<colo> si yo tb y esta bateria tiene 3 años ya
<dzup2> y regresar gnopme a su estado original
<xangua> ¿¿
<Varc> colo: Tambien depende de la calidad y puede que el que lo dijo tiene mucha mala suerte Jajajaja
<dzup2> hmm donde quitare el pinche unity, ya borre mi home, hice uno nuevo y de todos modos me sale unity
<colo> Varc, es verdad  a veces la suerte es un factor determinante
<xangua> si lucid no lleva unity dzup2 , ni idea jamás he usado la interfaz netbook tampoco
<xangua> ni la vieja ni la nueva
<dzup2> xangua: cuando se instala netbook se instala el interfaz unity, pero ahora quiero quiitarlo
<Varc> colo: tambien si lo dejas llevar mucho calor o se te moja y cosas por le estilo
<xangua> dzup2: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktup , cierras sesión y eliges gnome como predeterminado
<dzup2> ...maldita la hora que puse esa buggie cosa :s
<colo> Varc, y si a eso no resiste ninguna
<dzup2> hmm si eso lo se
<SirDerigo> volví desde mi desktop
<Varc> colo: Sabes que algunos cientificos dicen comprobar que si usas la laptop en las piernas por ejemplo el calor que irradia puede despigmentar tu piel
<colo> Varc, ahhhh me asustaste pense que traia otros problemas
<Varc> colo: No eso viene de nacimiento Jajajajajaja
<Varc> SirDerigo: Bienvenido de nuevo!
<colo> Varc, jajajaja
<Ramir00> natalius a security lo dejo como user? o pongo mi usuario
<Varc> !hola | SirDerigo
<kubot> SirDerigo: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<dzup2> hay muchas cosas muy buggy en ubuntu lucid :s
<colo> Varc, mi eee es imposible tenerla en las piernas, calienta mas que bombilla de lata
<Varc> colo: Jajajajaja Pero comprale una base, yo le tengo una y anda perfecto lo malo es el consumo
<SirDerigo> dicen que
<colo> Varc, y es un poo incomodo sacar todos los cacharros al patio
<SirDerigo> afecta tus testículos
<Varc> colo: Porque al patio?
<Varc> SirDerigo: No, segun cientificos despigmenta la piel
<SirDerigo> Varc: yo soy cientifico (en formación)
<colo> Varc, porque adentro de asa hace mucho calor
<colo> casa
<SirDerigo> el calor causa daño a los testículos y puede dejarte esteril
<Varc> colo: Ya, eso puede ser una mezcla mortal
<colo> Varc, ?
<Varc> SirDerigno: Interesante, que bueno que yo le tengo una base Jajajaja
<Varc> colo: Claro, el calor de casa mas el de la bateria tus testiculos terminaran como una pasa
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<colo> Varc, jajajaj
<Varc> xangua: No hay nadie ahorita preguntando ¿Podriamos seguir hasta que alguine pregunte?
<SirDerigo> Varc: colo /j #sirderigo
<Tarrasquero> eh?
<plastigale> buenas noches hagamen un favor que le pasa al teclado numerico que solo escribe el numero el 5 y 6 nada mas
<Varc> plastigale: Esta malo, prueba desarmandolo (Ultima opcion ya que no es divertido armarlo) Y muevele los chuponsitos que tiene
<plastigale> varc, antes de ayer ingrese por el usaurio root y me funciono normal pero el usuario que me encuentro no lo hecho funcionar
<Varc> plastigale: Que version de Ubuntu utilizas?
<plastigale> varc la 10.10
<plastigale> varc ya hice funcionar las numericas derechas pero faltan las superiores
<Varc> plastigale: Como? es cuestion de Software o Hardware?
<plastigale> creo de software porque es la programacion de ubuntu 10.10 que hace poco lo instale y no me funcionado muy bien
<plastigale> que tengas una buena noche varc muchas gracias
<Varc> plastigale: Igual tu amigo disculpa no poder dar una respuesta concreta
<plastigale> gracias ya la encontrare pero ya funcionan los de la dercha con esos trabajo me tengo de salir tengo trabjar de madrugada, que tenga una buena noche amigo despues nos conectamos
<Varc> Perfecto, buena suerte en el trabajo y beunas noches
<Ramir00> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<Varc> Volviste ! xD
<Ramir00> nunca me fui
<Ramir00> rosario siempre estuvo cerca
<Ramir00>  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Ramir00> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<Varc> el samba trae alguna extencion?
<Ramir00> y no se? lo instale de repositorios no me fije
<Ramir00> suponggo que si
<Varc> Trata colocandole la extencion
<Ramir00> cual extencion
<Varc> La que tenga
<Ramir00> si entro a synaptic hay un monton de cosas para agregarle
<Ramir00> por eso digo que yo lo instale de repositorios, y se supone que tiene que estar todo lo necesario
<Varc> A ver si te dice not found es que algo falta, si le colocas el nombre y no da es que tienes que colocar la extencion en la temrinal
<Ramir00> que pesado este linux, lo unico que tiene que hacer en compartir carpetas, bueno que se le va a hacer hay que emigrar
<Varc> No vale si Linux es de lo mejor
<Varc> dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<Varc> Coloca eso donde dice packname el nombre de la aplicacion y ahi ves el archivo ejecutable con la extencion
<Ramir00> cuando vuelva a la facu, y alguien me quiera vender linux le voy a comentar todos los malos momentos que me hizo vivir, y me hizo envejecer 20 años
<Varc> Linux no se puede vender, esta bajo la licecia del GNU
<Ramir00> me quiera vender en el sentido que me diga que cambie win por linux
<Varc> Claro esta Linux es para gente que le guste trabajar mas a fondo si son cosas  de hacerlo en un momento es mejor Windows
<l1mpm4rk> Varc quien dijo que no? no por ser libre , necesariamente es gratis!
<Ramir00> solamente quiero compartir carpetas tan complicado puede ser, estoy hace 1 dia con esto
<Ramir00> es para alguien que tiene tiempo o no puede esquivar linux por razones laborales, pero si estas ocupado te consume mucho tiempo
<Varc> l1mpm4rk: Vender un producto en base a Linux es en algunos casos es ilegal. Repito GNU
<Ramir00> solo queria compartir carpetas, no queria saber la vida sexual de samba
<Varc> Jajajajajaja Amigo mio retirate de Linux xD
<Ramir00> si te voy a hacer, caso uno menos en la tribu
<Varc> Un placer conocerte, esperemos algun dia le des otra oportunidad
<l1mpm4rk> Varc muy cierto en "algunos" casos
<Varc> l1mpm4rk: toda regla tiene su excepción
<Varc> Yo me retiro por hoy amigos, un placer y buenas noches
<Ramir00> que decepcion
<Ramir00> me siento como en el mundial 90
<Ramir00> no el 94
<Ramir00> Si Ubuntu te ha detectado correctamente la red local, que es lo mas habitual, cuando selecciones una carpeta y hagas click en el botón derecho del ratón, si le das a Compartir carpeta, al seleccionar un protocolo se iniciará un proceso automático de descarga desde Internet e instalación de Samba
<Ramir00> nunca me aparecio compartir carpeta
<xgeriuz> hola mundo
<xgeriuz> un pequeño debate que opinan de unity?
<Jakeukalane> log in Jakeukalane
<Jakeukalane>  /msg NickServ login Jakeukalane
<reb_> hola
<reb_> alguien me lee?
<reb_> holaaaaaa
<reb_> contesten
<reb_> no hay nadie?
<fzeta> buenos días , hachas:)
<Tiffon> nas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fzeta> re
<fzeta> joder con la mierda de los G-lined
<fzeta> me cago en la...
<Tarrasquero> buenas gente
<blanca> buenas
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> tengo una pregunta: si tengo el firefox "congelado" hay alguna manera de reencenderlo pero sin perder datos que estén dentro de un formulario??
<Jakeukalane> alguien puede ayudarme por favor?
<lionred> tengo una pequeña duda
<SynFlag> Jakeukalane: no, a ver, si cerras el firefox, si esta la opcion previamente preseteada de abrir las pestañas que tenias, las va a restaurar pero no lo que hayas puesto en un formulario
<lionred> como puedo entrar al setup de un portatil apple???
<SynFlag> lionred: eso no tiene que ver con ubuntu
<SynFlag> fijate en google el modelo y como hacerlo
<jesusElifelet> :)
<SynFlag> debe estar en su manual o bien en la web de soporte de apple
<erUSUL> lionred: nunca he usado un apple. pregunta en un cana de apple
<lionred> es k es un iBook G4 y no he pudido meterle ubuntu
<SynFlag> es powerpc
<SynFlag> tenes que usar la version de Ubuntu para ppc
<erUSUL> !ppc
<kubot> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<alberto> hola?
<alberto> he cambiado el valor nice de un proceso
<alberto> es peligroso?
<alberto> lleva un rato pensando
<erUSUL> alberto: no veo por que
<erUSUL> que lleava un rato pensando?
<alberto> bloqueado
<alberto> lo hice desde la gráfica
<alberto> cómo se puede hacer desde terminal? (supongo que dará menos problemas)
<erUSUL> alberto: el comando es nice para lanzar el proceso o renice si el proceso al que cambias el nice ya está ejecutandose
<SynFlag> con el comando renice alberto
<alberto> renice firefox
<alberto> ups
<erUSUL> alberto: mirate la documentacion del comando. seguramente lo que tengas que usar es el PID
<SynFlag> alberto: http://linux.die.net/man/8/renice
<erUSUL> !man renice
<kubot> renice | Renice alters the scheduling priority of one or more running processes. | Prueba « man renice » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/renice.1.html
<alberto> hum, no sé copiar la direccion estoy en terminal
<alberto> que columna cuando se hace ps aux es la del PID
<alberto> ?
<erUSUL> alberto: la que pone PID
<erUSUL> alberto: usa pgrep
<hkm> wenas
<hkm> un mezclador de sonido, o gestor, para poner a funcional bien el microfono?
<erUSUL> hkm: haz click en el icono de sonido y usa preferencias del sonido pestaña entrada ?
<alberto> ok, cuando hacia ps aux | grep firefox no salía lo del PID y con sólo ps aux iba demasiado deprisa.
<hkm> erUSUL, eso no funciona :S
<hkm> erUSUL, el microfono funciona, pero no se oye
<alberto> mm, mi ootra pregunta es si existe algún medio de recuperar datos de una sesiónnnn de firefox que está bloqueada pero está abierta
<erUSUL> alberto: pgrep firefox
<alberto> ya cambié el valor nice
<erUSUL> hkm: alsamixer en un terminal y chequea el nivel de volumen?
<alberto> aunque no se si le he dado menos prioridad o más
<erUSUL> alberto: solo root puede dar mas prioridad
<hkm> erUSUL, eso tampoco lo soluciona
<alberto> quiero decir, que ahora tiene prioridad 19
<cousteau> hkm, yo uso QAMix para cosas de sonido, está bastante bien y es fácil de usar
<cousteau> es un front-end gráfico parecido a alsamixer
<hkm> cousteau, lo inslare a ver
<cousteau> (te explicaría cómo se hace directamente en alsamixer, pero el caso es que no sé...)
<cousteau> qué quieres hacer? que se oiga el micro por los altavoces, o simplemente grabar del micro?
<alberto> hkm, prueba con todas las opciones que viene en entrada de audio
<alberto> cambiando los valores
<hkm> si ya pero nada
<hkm> lacosa es k.
<hkm> el miccrofono funciona por que veo k suben y bajan los niveles
<hkm> pero no se oye
<hkm> qmix tampoco lo soluciona
<alberto> prueba alsamixer-gui
<alberto> creo que era
<alberto> yo lo uso en el ordenador que tengo con lubuntu para activar el sonido después de hibernar
<alberto> que se va porque le da la gana
<hkm> ya lo probe y tampoco
<alberto> erUSUL: se que no es realmente de ubuntu pero es sólo si me podrías dar algún connsejo con respecto a extraer datos de un firefox bloqueado
<alberto> m4v: se que no es realmente de ubuntu pero es sólo si me podrías dar algún connsejo con respecto a extraer datos de un firefox bloqueado
<alberto> lo preguntaría en offtopic pero estoy en un irc de terminal y no sé como abrirlo
<hkm> alguna consola, para manejar volumenes
<txomon> define volumenes
<hkm> aparte de alsamixer y el predeterminado de preferencias de sonido?
<txomon> ah ok xD
<victor_____>  chicos! me he pasado a e17 para la netbook y es una pasada! por si a alguien le interesa!
<TrueNhero> http://pastebin.com/YqhAShwf
<txomon> puf... ni idea, pero el sonido en Ubuntu es para pegarse un tiro
<txomon> al menos antes
<txomon> ahora esta cambiando un poco...
<hkm> yo me pasare a debian
<txomon> puf a mi debian...
<alberto> una cosa interesante es el comando  sudo  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart que reinicia el sonido y te evitas reiniciar
<alberto> bueno, como veo que nadie sabe como recuperar datos de un firefox bloqueado tendré que reiniciar el ordenador y ahora sí será imposible de recuperar sniff
<alberto> saludos
<alberto> :quit
<txomon> que cliente de IRC usais?
<txomon> y por cierto, alguien sabe quien decide que programas se incluyen con ubuntu?
<piripi> mark shuttleworth en persona
<piripi> :-p
<TrueNhero> alguien conoce los zotac?
<cousteau> victor_____, le echaré un vistazo un día de estos...
<SynFlag> TrueNhero: las placas zotac?
<TrueNhero> Syn las minis
<cannon> buenos dias....
<cannon> alguien con ganas de ayudar???
<mimecar> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cannon> gracias...  la pregunta es... tengo ubuntu 9. algo, con el que estoy funcionando bien... quise probar ubuntu studio, pero no entra a internet y otros detalles... el caso es que me cambio el orden de arranque, quiero desinstalarlo pero no se identificar cuales particiones usa
<cannon> y no quiero perder este ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes probarla sin instalar
<cannon> :( ya la instale... quiero sacarla...
<mimecar> ¿creastes otras particiones verdad¿
<cannon> las creo solo el instalador el disco tiene de la sda 1 a la sda 11
<mimecar> no es normal tener tantas particiones
<cannon> puedo copiar aca la pantalla del fdisk -l  ??
<mimecar> el instalador te tiene que preguntar si redimensionas
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> ponlo ahí
<cannon> por eso quiero eliminar las que no se usan pero no se como identificar cuales usa esta distro...
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro que en la instalación no te preguntó nada?
<mimecar> si no tenías espacio sin particionar puede haber modificado las particiones del disco
<Tarrasquero> cannon: nano /etc/fstab y haz paste
<mimecar> cannon: antes de tocar las particiones, tienes un backup actualizado de todos tus datos?
<Tarrasquero> otra cosa
<Tarrasquero> estas en la distro que quieres destruir?
<cannon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557239/
<cannon> tarrasquero...  no... no tengo respaldos, dos  si, estoy en la distro que quiero mantener
<mimecar> cannon: sin una copia de seguridad no hagas nada
<mimecar> primero la copia, después ya quitarás cosas
<Tarrasquero> una vez hecho lo que mimecar te aconseja
<cannon> no hay dramas... nada importante se perderia... en guindou solo estan algunas cosas de mi señora... que si  tienen respaldo...
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> el único problema puede aparecer por la partición en la que esté instalado grub
<Tarrasquero> para eliminar la otra particion haras caso omiso a las particiones que estan en fstab, las demas si podras eliminar
<cannon> y la distro que estoy usando funciona super para lo que quiero... claro que me falta conocerlo mejor y buscarle algunos trucos
<mimecar> cannon: ubuntu 9 acabará dentro de poco de tener actualizaciones
<mimecar> la 9.10 aún tiene actualizaciones
<cannon> mmm ok... acepto sugerencias...
<Tarrasquero> was on /dev/sda6, /boot was on /dev/sda5, /home was on /dev/sda7, /usr was on /dev/sda9, swap was on /dev/sda8   y estas son las que no podras tocar bajo ningun concepto
<cannon> creo que el tema es actualizar a la 10. algo no??
<mimecar> si los calculos no los hago mal, la 9.10 tiene soporte hasta Abril de este año
<jimlestat_> kien vive ?
<Tarrasquero> hola jimlestat_
<jimlestat_> tengo un mp3 que le quiero poner una imagen
<jimlestat_> con que programa podria hacerlo
<mimecar> con un editor de ID3
<jimlestat_> hacerlo como video
<mimecar> un mp3 no puede tener video
<jimlestat_> por eso agregarle una imagen y hacerlo un video
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> le pones una imagen y sigue siendo un mp3
<mimecar> solo le puedes poner una caratula al mp3
<Tarrasquero> jimlestat_: que parte no entiendes :)
<jimlestat_> soy nuevo en esto por eso
<jimlestat_> va kiero subirlo a you tube
<Tarrasquero> jimlestat_: tiene pantalla, por que si es asi sera mas bien mp4
<cannon> tarrasquero  puedes guiarme paso a paso porfa??  tienes ganas y tiempo??
<jimlestat_> tengo el mp3 pero no se como ponerlo en you tube
<mimecar> cannon: si vas a actualizar a ubuntu 10.10 te interesa hacer una instalación limpia
<Tarrasquero> cannon: habre gparted para que sea mas facil
<TrueNhero> kien usa xlink kai?
<cannon> ok   wait
<cannon> hecho
<Tarrasquero> pera mejor haz mount
<jimlestat_> y un programa para editar videos y agregar mp3
<cannon> jajjaja ok en una terminal?
<Tarrasquero> por que esto es peligroso y no quiero que despues me critiquen  :)
<Tarrasquero> si
<cannon> ok wait
<cannon> cierro gparted
<Tarrasquero> si
<jimlestat_> nadie sabe ?
<cannon> ok terminal abierto
<mimecar> jimlestat_: has buscado "editor de video" en el centro de software?
<Tarrasquero> coloca    mount
<jimlestat_> si pero no no me han servido
<mimecar> ¿has probado todos los programas?
<jimlestat_> avidemux devede
<jimlestat_> y nada
<cannon> ok salio una lista de cosas...
<Tarrasquero> copia y haz paste como antes
<jon__> hola
<Tarrasquero> hola
<mimecar> jimlestat_: no has probado con kino ?
<jimlestat_> no ese no
<cannon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557244/
<jimlestat_> probare mimecar gracias
<jon__> Me pasa una cosa muy rara. Estoy intentando cambiar la etiqueta del título de un álbum desde rhythmbox. Lo extraño es que cuando les cambio el nombre del album a las canciones, éstas automáticamente se renombran solas y se les pone el título original. Alguien podría ayudarme?
<Tarrasquero> cannon: usas dos discos duros?
<cannon> si... pero uno es externo... puedo desconectarlo si quieres...
<cannon> es donde guardo casi todo...
<Tarrasquero> si
<cannon> listo desconectado
<Tarrasquero> cannon: otra cosa el arranque lo haces por el que quieres mantener?
<Tarrasquero> o ses al prender el pc si lo dejas tal cual arranca el que quieres mantener?
<cannon> nop... ahi es donde el studio me complico... la primera opcion es de studio... luego la de windows tercero la que estoy usando y despues hay otra que no  se usa ubuntu tb
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> el arranque antes de nada
<Tarrasquero> osea, no vas a formatear nada si que arranque el que quieres mantener
<Tarrasquero> sin que*
<cannon> ok
<Tarrasquero> de lo contrario te quedas sin poder usarlo
<cannon> me imaginaba eso por eso llegue aca...snifff
<Tarrasquero> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tarrasquero> con gksu mejor
<cannon> gksu no se que es
<Tarrasquero> gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cannon> listo
<Tarrasquero> olvidate de eso
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> jaja
<Tarrasquero> pera
<cannon> jajajajjajaja
<cannon> ok
<Tarrasquero> haz grub-install
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<cannon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557248/        es sin el segundo disco duro
<cannon> mmm   tengo instalado un administrador de arranque...
<Tarrasquero> pera sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<danny_> Hola, ¿Como puedo solucionar este error que me da Synaptics?
<danny_> E: linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic: el subproceso script post-removal instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<Tarrasquero> danny_: lo estas usando el kernel
<danny_> Terrasquero: No me deja instalar nada con Synaptics
<danny_> Me da ese error
<cannon> sudo grub-install /dev/sda comando no reconocido....
<Tarrasquero> voy a ver
<danny_> Ok, gracias
<Tarrasquero> cannon: a mi me funciona
<Tarrasquero> instala → sudo apt-get install grup-pc
<cannon> ok  hecho...
<Tarrasquero> ya?
<cannon> nop... no se pudo encontrar el paquete grup-pc
<Tarrasquero> valla
<cannon> cannon@cannon:~$ sudo apt-get install grup-pc
<cannon> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<cannon> Creando árbol de dependencias
<cannon> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<cannon> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete grup-pc
<cannon> cannon@cannon:~$
<danny_> Terrasquero puedes ayudarme con esot?
<Tarrasquero> intenta → sudo apt-get install grup-common
<cannon> mm la misma... dice que esta todo hecho y al final dice  e: no se pudo encontrar el paquete grup-common
<Tarrasquero> es que pues a ver...
<Tarrasquero> descomenta repos en → sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cannon> no veo la linea repos
<Tarrasquero> los repos con '#', quitaselos y despues ctrl+x despues contesta 'si' y dale intro
<Tarrasquero> solo las direcciones de los repos
<Tarrasquero> lo demas dejalo tal cual
<Tarrasquero> los repos son algo asi → http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
<cannon> mmm   no te rias mucho... no tengo direcciones comentadas...
<cannon> te copio el archivo??
<Tarrasquero> entonces...
<Tarrasquero> joe
<Tarrasquero> soluciona eso de grub-pc y despues pasate por aqui
<Tarrasquero> tengo que salir
<cannon> ok.. thanks
<Tarrasquero> por nada
<Bops> hola
<Bops> hay alguien aqui de Buenos Aires? Quiero saber cuantas veces a dia hay un ferry entre BA y Montevideo, y cuanto cuesta, por favor.
<Bops> oops, voy a ir a ubuntu-offtopic
<Bops> perdoname
<erUSUL> Bops: prueba en #ubuntu-ar tambien
<colo> buquebus
 * alexneb pira a trabajar
<joan> Hola a todos.
<joan> He reinstalado Ubuntu, actualizado, he borrado los programas que no quería y instalado nuevos. Reinicio y no me aparecen las 2 barras por defecto del escritorio, ¿Sabéis que puede ser?
<mimecar> ¿has reinstalado formateando antes?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | joan
<kubot> joan: Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<joan> pero como inicio terminal?
<joan> No puedo acceder a nada
<erUSUL> joan: alt + f2
<erUSUL> joan: ejecuta gnome-terminal
<joan> gracias
<joan> me lo apunto en un papel y lo pruebo
<joan_> Vale... no me funciona Alt + F2, ¿Que puedo hacer?
<bob66> control alt f1
<cmaiz82> ctrl + alt + F*
<cmaiz82> hasta el 6
<bob66> hay una forma de restaurar gnome a cero completamente
<mimecar> bob66: creando un usuario nuevo
<bob66> con este comando
<mimecar> o borrando la configuración del usuario actual
<xangua> o borrando las carpetas de configuración ocultas
<bob66> rm -r .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<bob66> yo lo he usado
<mimecar> bob66: NUNCA uses esos comandos
<bob66> una vez toque compiz y deje todo transparente y lo tuve que hacer
<mimecar> si alguna vez usas sudo y ese comando puedes borrar todo el disco duro
<bob66> por que mimecar?
<bob66> a mi no me lo borro
<mimecar> no, pero imagina que estas haciendo cosas con sudo
<mimecar> y tu directorio es /,...
<bob66> imagino que debe haber otras opciones menos radicales entonces
<bob66> cuando no puedes hacer nada en forma grafica
<mimecar> hacerlo con el navegador de archivos
<mimecar> si que se puede hacer de forma gráfica
<bob66> si pero el usuario no tiene ningun panel
<mimecar> y?
<bob66> no podia lanzar nada creo
<mimecar> alt+f2 sigue funcionando
<bob66> ahh ok
<mimecar> si no lo hiciera, usas un navegador de archivos de consola
<joan> erUSUL:  No me funciona Alt+F2
<erUSUL> joan: entra en una tty « crtl + alt + f1 »
<joan> Y además si hago Control + alt + F* lo que escriba no afecta al escritorio que se ve en control + alt + f7, verdad?
<joan> Igualmente lo he escrito y no me funciona
<mimecar> joan: el teclado te funciona en esa sesión?
<joan> creo que si
<mimecar> asegurate
<joan> 1m
<TrueNhero> los colores pantone son libres?
<mimecar> TrueNhero: no deberían
<TrueNhero> mimecar: y si lo son?
<mimecar> patone es marca
<mimecar> pantone
<joan_> Si que me funciona el teclado.
<joan_> Tengo el escritorio donde puedo crear un archivo y escribir el nombre
<joan_> Pero no me aparecen las barras, la de arriba y la de abajo
<joan_> Y además no me funciona Alt + F2
<mimecar> la reinstalación que hicistes inicialmente
<mimecar> era formateando las particiones o instalando encima?
<joan_> Formateando la particion /
<mimecar> manteniendo la carpeta /home ?
<joan_> Si
<joan_> pero borrando los archivos temporales
<mimecar> si no puedes pasar a una consola, o inicias en modo de rescate o inicias con un live cd
<mimecar> tienes algo en la configuración que afecta a gnome
<joan_> mimecar:  ya lo probé esto de iniciar desde Live CD + borrar archivos temporales
<xangua> Control+ALt+T y luego:
<xangua> (11:12:39) ubottu: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel » ; reinicias sesión
<mimecar> archivos temporales?
<joan_> Si
<joan_> quiero decir de configuración
<mimecar> deberías renombrar las carpetas de configuración de gnome y reiniciar
<joan_> Ya las borré desde LiveCD
<mimecar> ¿tu sistema hace el login automático?
<joan_> Sí
<mimecar> eso no es bueno
<mimecar> que carpetas quitastes cuando iniciastes el live cd?
<joan_> se puede cambiar por terminal?
<joan_> las de config de home
<joan_> las .*
<mimecar> cuales son
<mimecar> como no inicies en el modo de "rescate" y crees un usuario nuevo en el sistema...
<joan_> igualmente me inciara mi usuario normal automaticamente
<mimecar> si pusieras el usuario al principio no tendrías ese problema
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y busca como se desactiva el login automático
<joan_> ok
<joan_> gracias
<mimecar> que versión has puesto de ubuntu?
<joan_> 10.10
<joan_> 64
<mimecar> por defecto en la instalación siempre se crea un usuario nuevo
<joan_> voy a pelearme un poco, gracias
<mimecar> ¿le pusistes el mismo usuario que existia?
<joan_> si
<chewwe> q tal si copiara el home completo del liveCD a su home? si le arranca gnome, liuego ir restaurando
<chewwe> porq lo q entiendo has borrado en tu home todo lo .*?
<joan_> si
<erAbuelo> lo del login automatico no es configuracion de usuario, sera del gdm no ?
<chewwe> esq .* no son temporales, son ocultos pero necesarios
<chewwe> te has cepillado muchas cosas, corrigeme si me equivoco mimecar
<mimecar> si ha borrado lo que tenía de la configuración debería generarse de nuevo
<mimecar> si no lo hace, algo falla
<chewwe> por eso propongo lo de copiar el home del live a pelo a su home, por si arrancara gnome, por si falla algo q haya borrado necesario
<chewwe> tipo... .bashrc, por ejemplo. o se restaura todo todo?
<mimecar> se regenera todo
<chewwe> ok. no sabia
<cousteau> se supone que si no tienes la config de un programa, es que lo acabas de instalar, y se regenera sola
<chewwe> pensaba q el home tenia archivos necesarios, no solo de aplicaciones, sino necesarios para trabajar bajo ese usuario, pero ya me queda claro
<cannon> tarrasquero  estas??
<cannon> alguien sabe como instalo grup-pc?? al hacerlo dice que esta todo hecho y al final dice E: no se pudo encontrar el paquete grup-pc
<mimecar> cannon: ubuntu usa grub2
<cannon> mmmm no se mucho de esto... pero grub2 se instala tb??
<mimecar> de serie si
<mimecar> en las últimas versiones se usa por defecto
<mimecar> en la 9, no lo se
<cannon> ok.. investigo y vuelvo thanks mimecar
<chewwe> desde 10.04, no?
<erAbuelo> grub2 tambien tiene un grub-pc no ?
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> hay algo como dmesg pero de cuando el pc se apaga?
<satonio> a veces se me queda colgado cuando se apaga y no se de que es
<ariana> hola
<cousteau> creo que esas cosas también salen en dmesg
<ariana> disculpen, necesito ayuda
<ariana> tengo una tarjeta Winfax TV2000XP
<erAbuelo> en dmesg no creo, pero en syslog seguramente
<ariana> que quiero poner a funcionar en mi computadora con Ubuntu 10.10
<ariana> pero nose como hacerlo... he seguido algunos pasos deinstalar el tvviewer y de cargar los modulos de bt787
<ariana> pero no logro hacer que funcione
<Ramir00> se le puede cambiar a ubuntu 10.10  el escritorio por uno mas liviano
<erAbuelo> eso es una pregunta o una afirmacion ?
<Ramir00> se le puede cambiar a ubuntu 10.10  el escritorio por uno mas liviano?
<erAbuelo> si
<xangua> xubuntu, lubuntu
<erAbuelo> xangua: eso no es cambiar el escritorio xD
<xangua> ¿¿
<Ramir00> no, yo digo , una vez instalado el ubuntu, cambiarlo
<Ramir00> el escritorio
<Ramir00> o hay que hacerlo cuando lo estas instalando desde cero
<erAbuelo> Ramir00: se puede
<xangua> cuando quieras como quieras, sudo apt-get install xubuntu para xfce, lubuntu-deesktop para lxde
<xangua> xubuntu-desktop *
<Ramir00> fluxbox
<xangua> mmm bueno tu entiendes ;) mis dedos no me obedecen hoy :S
<Ramir00> entendes, lo que quiero hacer,...yo tengo ubuntu con gnome, pero lo quiero cambiar
<Ramir00> se puede'?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> se puede
<erAbuelo> :)
<Ramir00> como hago
<Ramir00> apt y listo
<Ramir00> lo que dijo xangua?
<erAbuelo> si, por ejemplo
<Ramir00> pero eso no me va dar error o cosas raras oscuras?
<Ramir00> xfce lo pisa a gnome?
<erAbuelo> no
<Ramir00> voy a tener la opcion de elegir?
<Ramir00> es como cambiar una resolucion de pantalla? digamos
<mas> hola
<mas> necesito ayuda con xorg
<mas> tengo dos laptops, una con nvidia y otra con intel
<mas> instale ubuntu en nvidia
<mas> y lo deje a punto
<mas> luego le hice un remastersys con todo listo
<mas> (con driver de nvidia incluido, el privativo)
<mas> pero al instalar ese ubuntu remasterizado en el laptop con graficos intel no tengo compiz
<mas> y tengo muy baja resolucion
<mas> trate desinstalando el driver de nvidia pero no sirvio
<mas> alguna ayuda??
<mas> tambien trate con esto http://www.nextgameday.com/foro/f124/recuperar-tu-servidor-x-volver-los-driver-por-defecto-64516/
<mas> pero tampoco
<cousteau> mas, a lo mejor tienes que instalar el de intel
<cousteau> y borrar el xorg.conf
<mas> cousteau ya esta instalado
<mas> y no hay xorg
<mas> (ubuntu 10.10)
<erAbuelo> y carga el driver de intel ?
<mas> nop
<erAbuelo> asegurate mirando el log de xorg
<mas> no tengo aceleracion
<ariana> :-(
<erAbuelo> pues obligale, crea un xorg.conf y dile que use el driver de intel
<mas> pero como?
<mas> ??
<neo_> #list
<erAbuelo> mas: sudo X -configure
<mas> ok voy a probar
<mas> erAbuelo me sale configuration failed
<mas> ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<ariana> si gracias, muy amable por responder amigo
<ariana> el unico... dejame probar eso sipi
<LinoSP|net> holas :) existe algun antivirus q reconozca los virus (de windows) en tiempo real    para ubuntu?
<mas> <LinoSP|net> AVAST
<mas> <LinoSP|net> aaa en tiempo real
<mas> mmmm nose
<LinoSP|net> mas: SI
<chewwe> a tiempo real?
<chewwe> virtualizando?
<chewwe> o como?
<LinoSP|net> naaa algo asi como el avira
<LinoSP|net> (en wintendo)
<mas> el NOD32
<chewwe> pero no entiendo
<chewwe> a tiejpo real desde linux en windows?
<LinoSP|net> solo desde linux
<Gargadon> chewwe: que este ejecutado siempre en segundo plano
<LinoSP|net> Gargadon: ajá
<mas> el  ESET NOD32
<chewwe> no se como es eso
<LinoSP|net> mas :( uno gartis  no de pago
<LinoSP|net> grtis**
<mas> mmm no encuentro gratis
<mas> avast 5 en wine
<cousteau> LinoSP|net, el único que conozco es el ClamAV, pero no reconoce en tiempo real, creo
<mimecar> si lo ejecutas en wine no se enterará de los virus
<mas> mmmm
<chewwe> perdon, pero sigo sin entender lo de a tiempo real. o estas en linux, o en windows. no?
<mas> chewwe esta en linux
<mimecar> LinoSP|net: clanav, si no tiene tiempo real metelo en una tarea de cron
<mas> chewwe quiere un antivirus que escanee constantemente
<chewwe> mas, entonces estara win apagado?
<chewwe> ahhhh, ya
<mimecar> clamav lo puedes configurar con un servidor de correo
<mimecar> para que detecte de alguna forma tienen que pasar por ti los archivos
<LinoSP|net> mimecar: como instalo el clamav  (solo lo elijo desde sinaptyc y listo  o tengo q elegir otra cosa mas para tener una GUI???
<erUSUL> LinoSP|net: necesitas una gui aparte clamtk por ejemplo
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres escanear exactamente?
<mas> <LinoSP|net> escribe antivirus en el centro de software
<LinoSP|net> mimecar: quería tener un antivirus q reconozca por ejemplo las memorias USB infectadas con virus al momento q se las inserta   para no llevar virus a las compus de mis amigos con windows
<mimecar> escanea la memoria antes de desconectar el usb
 * LinoSP|net usa avira en wintendo
<mimecar> en todo caso, ¿no se tendrían que preocupar de eso los que están usando windows?
<chewwe> mimecar, eso estaba yo pensando
<aLeSD> hola chicos
<LinoSP|net> mimecar: la idea es llevar las memos limpias para q no me digan virulento jejejeej
<chewwe> q los colegas se pongan un av
<mas> <LinoSP|net> instala winbugs en virtualbox e instalas un antivirus ahi, conectas la memoria y te avisa solo
<chewwe> LinoSP|net, si te dicen virulento, esq te lo detectaron, y si no te lo dicen, es porq no se pisparon
<LinoSP|net> mas: ya habia pensado en eso pero sería muy molestoso :P
<mimecar> LinoSP|net: clamav y escanea las memorias al desconectarlas
<mas> <mimecar> LinoSP|net: clamav y escanea las memorias al desconectarlas +1
<LinoSP|net> mimecar: creo q me quedo con clamav :D
<aLeSD> alguien sabe algo de instituto profesional de linux (LPI) ... estoy pensando de sacarme una certificacion para Linux.... vale la pena ?
<LinoSP|net> gracias a todos por sus sugerencias ;)
<mas> ok
<aLeSD> en el sentido ... voy a aprender algo ?
<mimecar> aLeSD: depende del dinero que tengas y si lo piden
<mas> ;)
<aLeSD> encontrar trabajo ?
<chewwe> se infecta un usb en linux con algun virus para win?
<aLeSD> mimecar, en que sentido del dinero ?
<mimecar> los cursos no serán gratuitos
<mimecar> chewwe: es posible
<aLeSD> pues no
<mas> chewwe con wine
<aLeSD> me han comentado que voy a trabajar en Red Hat porque es lo que mas se utiliza en empresas
<chewwe> no uso wine, pero acojona igualmente
<fsrabad> creo que puedes sacar el certificado LPI sin hacer ningun curso...
<aLeSD> fsrabad: solo el examen ?
<mas> !OT
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> chewwe: un ordenador en red que comparte una carpeta con el tuyo puede pasarte virus a linux
<aLeSD> ops
<aLeSD> mas sorry
<mas> ;)
<aLeSD> mas : es que no se donde preguntar estas cosas ...
<mas> ;)l
<chewwe> mimecar, pero ala hora de ejecutarse..... sabe como hacerlo? me suena raro
<mas> aLeSD en el canal OT puedes
<mas> generalmente estan los mismos users
<mimecar> chewwe: imagina que tienes compartidos documentos de word con una máquina de windows
<dzup1> centos es la clave en servidores si no tienes $$ para comprar licencia rh
<mas> es para no inundar el canal si alguien necesita ayuda
<mimecar> perfectamente te pueden infectar los archivos con virus de macro
<chewwe> ya, pero ese virus se propaga tb? como en win?
<chewwe> imagino q seguira en el archivo corrupto
<mimecar> si openoffice interpreta la macro, podría ser
<mas> chewwe, winbugs lo propaga
<chewwe> pero no q pase de ahi a un usb
<chewwe> win, pero no linux, o hasta ahi entiendo
<mimecar> chewwe: a las carpetas que tengas compartidas
<mimecar> si compartes el usb con la otra máquina si que puede pasar
<mas> a mi me llego un virus por wifi desde un pc con win
<chewwe> el usb o el archivo chungo?
<mas> a ubuntu
<mimecar> chewwe: el usb
<chewwe> a ver..... entonces abro un archivo con linux q este manipulado, con virus.... y eso hace q infecte un usb q luego meta en mi linux?
<chewwe> eso quereis decir?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> el virus afecta a las máquinas de windows
<mimecar> pero te pueden meter un script que haga cosas parecidas y se ejecute en linux
<chewwe> osea.... linux no propaga, como windows
<chewwe> ya, pero estariamos rizando el rizo
<mimecar> con lo que hay de momento no
<mimecar> chewwe: 5 minutos de programación
<chewwe> un script en un word.....
<mimecar> virus de windows que si detecta una máquina con linux pone un script oculto
<mimecar> una macro de word que intente ejecutar ese archivo...
<chewwe> hata ahi llegan?
<mimecar> es un poco rebuscado pero no es tan complicado de hacer
<chewwe> ya, y q al detectar q es linux, un script q haga q se copie un archivo a un usb?
<chewwe> eso es posible?
<mimecar> si consigues ejecutar el script puede hacer cualquier cosa
<mimecar> de momento no hay cosas así
<mimecar> pero cuando se popularice linux, todo llegará
<chewwe> ya, si lo consigues
<chewwe> pero no es tan facil conseguirlo
<mimecar> los usuarios siguen guía de internet poniendo comandos que no saben lo que hacen
<mimecar> preparas una guía "especial" y lo has colado sin problemas
<chewwe> ya, estoy contigo
<chewwe> y bajan scripts q no veas
<chewwe> yo me he encontrado con alguno q no veas
<mimecar> por eso hay que leer siempre lo que se hace cuando usas sudo
<carlosubuntu> yo no :P
<chewwe> pero de ahi, a hacerlo en un archivo .doc......
<chewwe> el hacer un reverse shelll o incluso un meterpreter para linux en un .deb.... es solo ingenieria social
<chewwe> pero para otros archivos, y mas propietarios..... es otro mundo
<tony1> hola, he cambiado el disco duro, estaba estropeado, y he instalado primero windows y después ubuntu 10.04 y no me aparece el grub, entra directamente en windows
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu has puesto?
<tony1> 10.04
<mimecar> tendrás que iniciar con el live cd y añadir la entrada para windows
<tony1> a windows entro directamente sin problemas pero a ubuntu he entrado con supergrub_disk
<Tarrasquero> tony1: cual instalaste 1º?
<tony1> windows 7
<Tarrasquero> tony1: en la instalacion de ubuntu instalaste grub manualmente?
<tony1> no
<Tarrasquero> tienes solo un disco duro verdad?
<tony1> Tarrasquero: tengo dos
<tony1> el segundo es para datos
<Tarrasquero> sabes cual es? sda o sdb....
<tony1> Tarrasquero: ubuntu está en hd0,5
<Tarrasquero> nano /etc/fstab y pegalo en paste
<tony1> Tarrasquero: voy a ver
<Tarrasquero> puedes usar el 2 hdd para arrancar ubuntu sin afectar la instalacion de win2 7
<mimecar> mejor instalar grub en el disco en el que están los dos sistemas
<Tarrasquero> como el quiera
<Tarrasquero> es un asunto trivial
<mimecar> si en algún momento te quedas sin el disco de datos no inicias el sistema
<Tarrasquero> si de igual forma en vicevers :)
<tony1> Tarrasquero: http://pastebin.com/ZTe4Kcgh
<Tarrasquero> osea tony1 tienya
<Tarrasquero> ya
<Tarrasquero> tony1: donde lo quieres instalar? digo el grub
<Tarrasquero> en cual de los dos
<tony1> en el de los sistemas operativos
<Tarrasquero> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb ← esto para instalarlo en el mismo disco
<tony1> o donde sea más fácil
<Tarrasquero> sudo grub-install /dev/sda ← y esto para instalarlo en el disco de datos
<mimecar> tony1: el disco de datos está como disco primario en tu sistema?
<Tarrasquero> si eso es mimecar
<mimecar> curioso
<tony1> si
<Tarrasquero> si pero eso es por haber cambiado el hdd
<Tarrasquero> al colocarlo simplemente conecto en secundario
<Tarrasquero> pero no importa
<Tarrasquero> haz lo de antes tony1
<tony1> Tarrasquero: entonces: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> avisa cuando lo tengas
<tony1> Tarrasquero: voy a reiniciar
<Tarrasquero> supera
<Tarrasquero> pera tioç
<Tarrasquero> coño
<Onix> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
<Tarrasquero> le falto sudo update-grub
<Tarrasquero> holas
<jocdz> aja, listo.
<Tarrasquero> la gente que impaciente
<mimecar> ya volverá
<jocdz> Onix: expon tu caso sobre la(s) camaras e informacion de tu tarjeta de video, para asi ver si alguin pueda asistirte en el caso.
<Onix> holaaaa PRIMERO QUE TODO SOY NUEVO EN UBUNTU
<Onix> tengo 4 semanas usandolo y me gusta
<mimecar> quita las mayusculas
<Tarrasquero> !tipeo
<kubot> Por favor tipea claro y en español, si no te entendemos no te podemos ayudar.
<Onix> estoy hablando en español
<Onix> en fin...
<Onix> sigo
<Tarrasquero> Onix: na, era por las myusculas :)
<Onix> tengo una camara msi star cam 370i
<jocdz> si es cierto, Onix escribir en mayuscula es visto como "gritar", por eso.
<Onix> pero en el sistema lo detecta asi: camera microdia sn9c105
<Onix> el problema es q no da imagen
<SynFlag> Onix: asi detecta a mi genius cam eye
<SynFlag> es el procesador
<Onix> no da video
<Onix> use cheese
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si esa cámara funciona con ubuntu?
<Onix> use camorama
<kelvo> Saludos
<Onix> por favor no he terminado
<SynFlag> mimecar: yo la uso en fedora y anda bien, en archlinux, slackware, asi que deberia andar en ubuntu
<Onix> use todo y no funciona esa camara
<jocdz> SynFlag: la misma camara de Onix ?
<Onix> ya te doy el modelo de la camara
<SynFlag> jocdz: el mismo procesador, no importa la marca, es el microdia sn9c105
<Tarrasquero> Onix: lsusb y pega la linea de la cam aqui
<Onix> si
<Onix> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Onix> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Onix> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick
<Onix> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0c45:60fc Microdia PC Camera with Mic (SN9C105)
<Onix> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<xangua> gggggg.....
<mimecar> no pegues el texto en el canal, usa la web de pastebin
<Onix> ok no sabia
<jocdz> Onix: usa este Paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/ para el copy+paste de la terminal
<Tarrasquero> dije solo la linea de la cam
<Onix> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0c45:60fc Microdia PC Camera with Mic (SN9C105)
<mimecar> el bot no te ha silenciado por la opción anti flood de tu cliente de irc
<Onix> ah-?
<jocdz> Onix: ve a http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mimecar> has pegado texto cada 2 segundos, si hubiera sido seguido se habría activado
<Tarrasquero> Onix: por lo que veo tiene microfono incorporado
<tony1> Tarrasquero: perfecto, lo ha instalado y he probado a entrar en los dos sistemas. Sois estupendos ayudando. Gracias.
<Onix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557341/plain/
<Onix> ahi tienen
<Tarrasquero> tony1:
<kelvo> saludos
<Tarrasquero> te falto hacer sudo update-grup
<kelvo> hola que tal pero espero me hechen una mano con problema con PulseAudio
<kelvo> que me tiene loco mas de una semana
<Tarrasquero> pero mejor... no te hizo falta
<tony1> Tarrasquero: lo debo hacer ahora, no?
<Onix> ...
<Tarrasquero> hazlo si quieres pera ya te lo cojio al 7 digo
<mimecar> Onix: ese enlace no se ve
<Tarrasquero> pero*
<Onix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557341/plain/
<Onix> es lo q me dice
<mimecar> pide identificación para verlo
<jocdz> Onix: es esto lo que pegaste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/557344/
<Onix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557341/
<Onix> ok sigo yo me gusta esa camara q tengo por la calidad de iimagen
<Onix> cuando transmito video
<Onix> tengo una tarjeta de video ati radeon 4650 hd me funciona perfectamente
<Onix> toda la pc funciona bien pero ese el detalle q la camara ese modelo no funciona
<kelvo> problema con AUDIO: lo que pasa es que cuando estoy navegando pierdo el audio en flash, me e fijado que el simbolo de audio se borra como si matara el pulse, pero este vuelve a la normalidad a los pocos segundos PERO tengo que reiniciar el explorador porq youtube o myspace se quedan en silencio
<Tarrasquero> es avismal la latencia que tengo hoy
<Onix> segun me dijeron unos chicos q es porque la camara es privativa No se q significa bien el termino
<Tarrasquero> Onix: tiene el micro incorporado
<Onix> si
<kelvo> me pueden ayudar porfavor
<kelvo> ¿?¿?
<mimecar> Onix: privativa es que sin el driver del fabricante no funciona
<kelvo> ¿?¿?
<Onix> en win me funciona perfectemente
<Onix> ayuden a kelvo
<Tarrasquero> k t ocurre kelvo
<kelvo> problema con AUDIO: lo que pasa es que cuando estoy navegando pierdo el audio en flash, me e fijado que el simbolo de audio se borra como si matara el pulse, pero este vuelve a la normalidad a los pocos segundos PERO tengo que reiniciar el explorador porq youtube o myspace se quedan en silencio
<mimecar> ....
<kelvo> jejej gracias por la atencion
<kelvo> :-[
<Onix> tranquilo q todos tenemos problemas existencias con linux
<Tarrasquero> kelvo: sudo install alsa-utils
<kelvo> ya esta
<Tarrasquero> perdon
<Tarrasquero> kelvo: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<kelvo> ya los tengo instalados
<kelvo> ese paquete ya
<kelvo> estoy en ubuntu 10.04 con kernel rt
<Tarrasquero> alsamixer y chekea los niveles
<kelvo> ok
<Tarrasquero> master, PCM y Front
<kelvo> no tengo esos parametros
<kelvo> ??
<Tarrasquero> ninguno?
<kelvo> tengo una tarjeta M-audio 2496 y estoy con gnome-alsamixer
<kelvo> solo esa tarjeta la incorporada la desactive por BIOS
<Tarrasquero> kelvo: no se si sera cosa de pulseaudio
<kelvo> si no
<kelvo> ???
<kelvo> q raro antes no tenia este incoveniente
<Tarrasquero> pero creo que si no tienes esos parametros tendras que desinstalar pulseaudio y dejar solo alsa
<kelvo> es necesario q instale el alsa mixer????
<kelvo> no no, si qiero instalo alsamixer, solo es q no los tengo un momento y te cuento
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<kelvo> sacar el pulse
<kelvo> ¿?¿?
<kelvo> auch no es muy radical
<kelvo> ¿?¿?
<uno> hola
<kelvo> ya tengo el alsa mixer
<jocdz> kelvo: tal vez podrias en virtualbox instalar un virtual de tu sistema y asi se esta mas tranquilo de caerle a plomo y no preocuparse mucho en caso de desmadrarlo, por si acaso.
<SynFlag> kelvo: podes sacar pulse y alsa, luego volver a poner todo, busca en google, hay guias, es simple y no pasa nada grave
<SynFlag> yo lo hice muchas veces
<uno> intale el ubuntu en un sony portatil pero no me reconoce el raton
<kelvo> seguro
<kelvo> ???
<uno> del portatil
<uno> que puedo hacer
<SynFlag> kelvo: si, a ver
<jocdz> SynFlag: usas ubuntu?
<kelvo> si
<SynFlag> jocdz: no, uso fedora, pero lo use hace años, no cambia, linux es linux, da lo mismo
<Tarrasquero> me caigo
<Tarrasquero> que latencia de mierd
<kelvo> pero no entiendo
<jocdz> SynFlag: y fedora te tomo lo de la camara de una? eso de que tienes el mismo chip que Onix.
<SynFlag> jocdz: si, fedora 13
<kelvo> ahora el audio se fue, lo que pasa es que es ciclico, por periodos de tiempo
<Tarrasquero> kelvo: desinstalaste pulseaudio?
<SynFlag> luego yo compile el kernel y deje el modulo empotrado, asi ni veo el modulo, ya sabia cual era dentro del kernel
<uno> que puedo hacer para que me reconozca el mauser
<kelvo> Tarrasquero: No me atrevo
<kelvo> todo estaba tan bien
<kelvo> no es justo
<kelvo> :'(
<SynFlag> kelvo: el que no rompe no aprende
<kelvo> ya volvi a desinstalar
<kelvo> TODO
<uno> ya descarge todos los controladores
<Tarrasquero> kelvo: desinstalalo
<kelvo> y luego que
<kelvo> ???
<kelvo> sin pulse
<kelvo> ?¿??¿?
<Tarrasquero> solo alsa
<uno> pero no me funciona el raton del portatil
<kelvo> pero nunca me paso esto
<Tarrasquero> creo que deves reiniciar
<SynFlag> es mas, Tarrasquero porque no le pasas la guia de archlinux para instalar pulseaudio que es la misma y valida para cualquier distro?
<TheKernel> buenas
<Tarrasquero> holas
<kelvo> pero no entiendo, eso que instale ubuntu denuevo
<SynFlag> kelvo: no
<kelvo> pero siempre trabaje bien el audio
<SynFlag> pulseaudio
<SynFlag> no ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> pulseaudio no es la mejor opcion
<Tarrasquero> alsa y ya esta
<SynFlag> depende la placa, el chipset y el kernel
<kelvo> no a lo que me refiero q esto me tuvo loco muchos dias y puse Ubuntu desde cero y lo mismo
<SynFlag> pulseaudio funciona bien depende el chipset de audio y el kernel
<Tarrasquero> kelvo: cuando creas combeniente reinicia
<kelvo> para que
<kelvo> ???
<kelvo> no e qitado pulseaudio
<kelvo> ????
<Tarrasquero> xmae: :)
<Tarrasquero> tu mismo
<xmae> XD
<Ramir00> por que para compartir cosas entre ubuntu y w7 necesito especificar el mismo grupodetrabajo, y sin embargo entre win7 se comparten las carpetas teniendo distintos nombres de grupos de trabajo?
<kelvo> cual es la guia de pulseaudio con archlinux?????
<Tarrasquero> archwiki kelvo
<kelvo> ai dios
<kelvo> veamos
<kelvo> y es normal que el plugin-cointener, que es el elemento de firefox q corre el audio de flash ocupe tanta memoria
<kelvo> ¿?¿?
<Tarrasquero> kelvo: nu se, no uso pulse
<kelvo> solo ALSA
<kelvo> ¿¿??
<mimecar> kelvo: plugin-container es el plugin de flash
<mimecar> y flash siempre ocupa mucha memoria
<Tarrasquero> bueno no es cierto el plugin ese si
<uno> que puedo hacer para que el roton del portatil me funciopne
<mimecar> !detalles uno
<kubot> uno: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<uno> es que no me da ningun erro
<mimecar> no dices como se conecta el ratón,. si funciona en otras máquinas, versión de ubuntu...
<uno> simplemente trato de moverlo y no se mueve
<kelvo> Tarrasquero: USAS solo alsa
<Tarrasquero> si kelvo es lo que trato de decir
<uno> no se que pasa
<kelvo> y no tienes problemas para reproducir varias cosas al mismo tiempo
<mimecar> uno: contesta a las preguntas
<Tarrasquero> como?
<Tarrasquero> pues no
<uno> pero lo que me pasa es que no funciona nada del raton del portatil
<mimecar> primera información, es un touchpad
<kelvo> ai dios es q este problema no tiene sentido, cada 15 mint aprox pareciera q el pulse se reinicia sin mas ni mas
<uno> osea lo muevo y no se mueve el cursor en la pantalla
<Tarrasquero> prueba sudo modprobe usbcore     uno
<mimecar> uno: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<uno> la 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<kelvo> y ni volviendo a instalar ubuntu funciona, claro q va funcionar si hacer eso no se borra gran cosa pq casi todas las configuraciones se mantien
<uno> la acabo de instalart
<mimecar> uno: continuamos cuando esten todas las actualizaciones
<Tarrasquero> pues si eso tbm actualiza
<Sadlymistaken> buenas, quisiera desde mi Ubuntu, pasar un antivirus a mi USB... porque en Windows si aparece un virus... pero en Ubuntu parece que no..
<mimecar> Sadlymistaken: usa clamav
<Sadlymistaken> gracias mimecar voy a buscar que es eso de clamav
<uno> sudo modprobe usbcore no me salio nada
<mimecar> kelvo: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<kelvo> 10.04
<mimecar> uno: pon todas las actualizaciones
<Tarrasquero> pero no dio error verdad?
<mimecar> kelvo: ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<kelvo> con kernel RT
<kelvo> actualizado
<mimecar> ¿que versión de flash y firefox usas?
<uno> es que los ratones por usb me funcionan bien
<Tarrasquero> uno: pero te refieres a que el raton 'tactil' no te funciona?
<uno> pero el raton del portatil es el que no funciona
<Tarrasquero> aha
<uno> si
<aeon> hola buenas  tardes...alguién sabe como instal metasploit.run ??? ya intenté con sudo sh./metasploit.run y no veo nada
<mimecar> uno: pon las actualizaciones
<kelvo> la version 10.1.102 de flash con 3.6.13 de firfox
<uno> ese es el que no funciona
<Sadlymistaken> mimecar explicame como lo instalo, porque está todo en inglés en la página oficial de ClamV
<mimecar> kelvo: prueba con la 10.2
<Tarrasquero> eso es otra cosa
<uno> john@john-VPCEE23EL:~$ sudo modprobe usbcore john@john-VPCEE23EL:~$
<mimecar> Sadlymistaken: desde le centro de software de ubuntu
<uno> no me sale nada
<Sadlymistaken> mimecar ah vale..
<Tarrasquero> uno: eso no afecta al raton incorporado
<aeon> ¬¬
<uno> no para nada
<mimecar> aeon: ¿has leido las instrucciones de su web para instalarlo?
<_jedi> buenas
<kelvo> esa version de flash no esta en los repos para ubuntu 10.04
<Tarrasquero> aeon: le diste permisos de ejecucion?
<kelvo> el flash 10.2
<mimecar> kelvo: no, descargala de la web de adobe
<kelvo> no hay
<uno> ose el raton de usb no le pasa nada
<Sadlymistaken> mimecar en el centro de software aparece como que ya lo tengo instalado...
<mimecar> es una versión beta, si que está
<kelvo> me referia a los repos
<kelvo> jeje
<mimecar> Sadlymistaken: entonces lo podrás lanzar desde la consola
<aeon> mimecard el problema  es que está todo en ingles  =S  de donde lo bajé no salen instrucciones según yo
<Varc> Buenas tardes
<mimecar> usa un traductor, metasploits no es un programa común
<uno> el raton tactil no funciona
<aeon> mimecard  y gracias por contestar =D  soy nuevo en esta distro linuxera
<mimecar> uno: avisame cuando hagas lo que te he dicho
<Sadlymistaken> mimecar si lo acabo de ver... pone que es el CalmTK en vez del CalmAV
<mimecar> calmtk es una interfaz gráfica
<aeon> mimecar mimecar  ya sé cual es el problema xD disculpa brother haha es que le faltan algunas cabeceras
<kelvo> oigan y como insatalo flash ??? eso se compila
<mimecar> si estas empezando no es un programa sencillo
<kelvo> ¿?¿?
<aeon> xD  perdón le faltan dependencias, ahora las busco  gracias..
<mimecar> kelvo: descargalo de la web de adobe labs
<kelvo> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<aeon> mimecar  xD es que ya tenía  instalado metasploit en mi winbugs  solo que ya sabes ahí todo fácil..click + clik = instalado
<xangua> kelvo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kelvo> pero qiero el ultimo
<mimecar> xangua: es para la 10.2
<aeon> oye mimecar  no sabes de algún buen tuto de como cambiar la pantalla de inicio?
<chewwe> aeon, si sigues las pautas de la pagina, lo instals sin problemas
<mimecar> de ubuntu no
<xangua> mmm y cuál es la más nueva mimecar¿
<Varc> Pobre mimecar Jajajaja
<mimecar> la 10.2 es beta
<xangua> aaah ok
<chewwe> Varc, jajajja
<Sadlymistaken> mimecar como sé si lo tengo actualizado de virus, porque en el CalmTK no está la opción de... actualizar Biblioteca de virus.. please.
<aeon> chewwe hahaha xD si brother es que  eran las 2:00 am cuando tratabade instalarlo haha pero ya :P gracias
<mimecar> Sadlymistaken: sabes el archivo dudoso que puede tener el virus?
<aeon> todos son ubunteros?
<mimecar> yo no
<aeon> soy nuevo en este server =D
<Tarrasquero> no todos
<aeon> mimecar no?
<Varc> Yo soy Linuxero xD
<aeon> varc xD hahahaha :P
<chewwe> yo mas kubuntero, si cabe
<mimecar> tengo ubuntu virtualizado, no es mi distribución principal
<Sadlymistaken> mimecar no.. cuando me alerta AVG desde windows, no me dice cual es el archivo sospechoso...
<aeon> kubuntero =O ruleaa!
<kelvo> haber
<chewwe> ruleaa?
<_jedi> xaoooooooooooo nos vemos
<Varc> Yo me enamore de la temrinal de Ubuntu xD
<Varc> Chao
<mimecar> Sadlymistaken: no se si se actualizará dependiendo de synaptic
<kelvo> como se instala
<aeon> haha chewwe  es como decir : "que chingón" o "está al fregazo"
<kelvo> ??? el flash
<mimecar> en la web de clamav tendrán algún faq
<mimecar> kelvo: tu sistema es de 32 o 64
<Sadlymistaken> mimecar ok, voy a mirar en google si alguien lo explica en castellano. MUCHAS GRACIAS
<Varc> aeon, Manda?
<kelvo> 32
<kelvo> bits
<chewwe> aeon, solo paso el rato
<kelvo> ya lo descargue
<kelvo> flash . TAR.GZ
<mimecar> tu flash actual está en /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin
<aeon> chewwe =O pensé que eras juanker! :p
<mimecar> renombra el archivo y copia lo que has descargado a esa ruta
<mimecar> guarda una copia del que está instalado ahora
<kelvo> umm
<aeon> ay algún susero por aquí es que tengo un problemilla con el suse y he estado buscando pero no encuentro solución
<kelvo> ok
<kelvo> esperen
<mimecar> aeon: para suse tendrás que preguntar en otro canal
<chewwe> aeon, no, solo q me gusta
<Varc> se han dado cuenta que Ubuntu-es es como mas tranquilo o mas amigable que Ubuntu
<Varc> Digo el canal
<mimecar> Varc: es el mismo
<mimecar> pero en #ubuntu hablan en inglés
<Varc> mimecar: Hablo de las personas
<Varc> !hola | flippo
<kubot> flippo: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<aeon> mimecar  que canal  me recomiendas...
<mimecar> mira si existe #opensuse-es
<kelvo> hey
<aeon> gracias mimecar
<aeon> y es muy cierto son muy amigables por aquí
<kelvo> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin aqui tengo varios archivos
<aeon> alguno es de ddlr?
<Varc> Que es ddlr?
<kelvo> cual es el q debo cvambiar
<mimecar> kelvo: se llama igual que el archivo que has descomprimido
<Tarrasquero> &quit
<kelvo> no lo tengo asi
<kelvo> pero hare el cambio
<mimecar> NO
<kelvo> no q
<Varc> !chao
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'chao'.
<mimecar> como se llama el archivo que has descomprimido
<Varc> !Adios
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'Adios'.
<Varc> -.-
<kelvo> libflashplayer.so
<mimecar> Varc: deja de jugar con el bot
<Sadlymistaken> GRACIAS MIMECAR, NO ENCUENTRA NADA CLAMAV... DEBE SER OTRO TIPO DE ARCHIVO MALICIOSO
<jocdz> !chucknorris
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'chucknorris'.
<mimecar> kelvo: ese archivo tiene que estar en la ruta
<Varc> mimecar: Quiero ver si funcionan esos
<Sadlymistaken> gracias por todo, bye bye
<aeon> hahahaha xD está jugando con el bot xD
<jocdz> este bot no es geek, no.
<Varc> mimecar: Si tienes alguna pagina de los comandos pasamela porfa
<mimecar> Varc: abre un privado al bot y prueba los comandos
<mimecar> pero no lo hagas en el canal
<Varc> mimecar: Me disculpo
<aeon> #opensuse-es
<uno> que puedo colocar en la terminal para sabe porque no funciona el raton tactil
<Varc> man Raton tactil xD
<mimecar> uno: hasta que no tengas todas las actualizaciones no puedes seguir
<aeon> ratón tactil?
<Varc> Es broma
<kelvo> mimecar
<aeon> ratón tactil me suena a mac
<kelvo> como que el achivo debe estar en la ruta
<mimecar> el plugin de flash se llama igual que lo que has descargado
<Varc> Busca en la pagina del distribuidor
<kelvo> lo copio a la carpeta /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin
<mimecar> a no ser que ubuntu use otro nombre
<kelvo> los reemplazo
<mimecar> si existe, renombre y remplaza
<uno> es que ya se instalarton las aCTUALIZACIONES hace un minuto terminaron de instara
<kelvo> renombre con cual nombre
<mimecar> guarda una copia del que está puesto
<mimecar> uno: reinicia el equipo
<kelvo> ya copia de respaldo
<kelvo> ya esta
<kelvo> ahora
<mimecar> uno: tu estas delante de tu ordenador, yo no
<uno> listo ya lo reinicio
<mimecar> kelvo: ahora copia el archivo a la carpeta de plugins
<uno> bueno en un minuto
<kelvo> ok
<chewwe> mimecar-away, te mereces el cielo
<Varc> xD el pobre lo tienen seco ya xD
<chewwe> pero hay q joderse, lo sabe todo el jodio
<kelvo> regreso
<Varc> Si, pero algo si, es mejor que investiguen antes de que pregunten. O al menos eso creo yo asi se esfuerzan mas como lo hizo imagino mimecar
<kelvo> bueno e hecho de todo
<kelvo> tantas guias
<kelvo> fue mi ultimo recurso
<kelvo> pero vuelvo para ver si funciono
<chewwe> eso es lo q ya no sabria decir, si buscar antes aqui q en foros, o en google o tomarlo como ultima opcion
<kelvo> plop
<Tarrasquero> eso est'a pero que muy bien...reconocer el esfuerzo de la pe;a
<chewwe> yo lo uso como ultima tb, pero hay penia q es arrancar y meterse a preguntar
<Varc> Bien ahi. Yo prefiero buscar por mis medios luego Google y luego el conocimiento de los demas
<Varc> Bueno, yo me voy a jugar con la terminal un rato xD Nos vemos luego
<chewwe> poco menos q sale penia preguntando... oye, me sale q si inicio en ubuntu, o en windows, q hago?
<Varc> chewwe: Que quieres?
<chewwe> nada, nada concreto, solo comentaba
<Varc> Digo, que si quieres iniciar Windows vasa Windows si quieres Linux vas a Ubuntu xD
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, me pasa que no puedo abrir el monitor del sistema
<chewwe> ya, hasta ahi llego
<Varc> Bueno me voy. Chao muchachos
<chewwe> era solo un supuesto de lo q pregunta por aqui la gente
<chewwe> Jakeukalane, q quieres hacer?
<chewwe> matar algun proceso?
<Jakeukalane> abrir el monitor de sistema
<Jakeukalane> no, simplemente que no se abre y antis sí se me habría
<aeon> esta en sistema -> administracion
<Jakeukalane> no es trascendental
<aeon> o.O
<Jakeukalane> lo que pasa es que lo ejecuto
<Jakeukalane> y no sale ningún error ni nada
<Jakeukalane> puede terner que ver con lo ultimo que hice
<Jakeukalane> que fue modificar
<Jakeukalane> la prioridad de un proceso?
<chewwe> desde consola, pero en kde, es ksysguard, no se como sera en gnome
<Jakeukalane> de todas formas puede que al reiniciar se resuelva o sea que sólo es preguntar si alguien se le ocurre que puede ser
<chewwe> para ver q procesoso hay... y q memoria te comen, usa top
<Jakeukalane> aquí es gnome-system-monitor pero gracias por lo de ksysguard porque no me acordaba del nombre (también lo tengo instalado)
<chewwe> y si quieres matar alguno... kill pid
<chewwe> o killall proceso
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<chewwe> de nada
<gustavo> buenas
<gustavo> buenas tardes
<Jakeukalane> por cierto
<Jakeukalane> cuando abro un programa de KDE (menos amarok) se me abre a pantalla completa
<Jakeukalane> en algunos no me pasa nada porque hay unas teclas para deshacerlo
<Jakeukalane> pero en otros no hay nada
<chewwe> joer, vaya movidon
<chewwe> no se abre tal y como lo cierras?
<Jakeukalane> mmmm, no
<aeon> disculpen que les haga demasiadas preguntas
<chewwe> hablas de amarok en gnome?
<aeon> pero  quiero aclarar muchas dudas
<gustavo> yo tambien
<Jakeukalane> nop, me refiero a que me pasa con todas las aplicaciones de kde que tengo (kolourpaint etc) menos con amarok que no me pasa
<Jakeukalane> tengo gnome sí
<Jakeukalane> que botones son para pooner en pantalla completa aparte de f11?
<chewwe> ni ida porq lo hara, lo mismo es por eso, por usar algo en principio pensado para kde en gnome
<Jakeukalane> seguramente toqué algo
<Jakeukalane> ahhh,,, con super+f11 se me arregla
<Jakeukalane> bien
<aeon> gustavo pero eres novato novato en linux?
<Jakeukalane> de todas formas lo que tengo que hacer es actualizar y con eso se me van todos los problemas que he estado preguntando últimamente (tengo la 9.10)
<Jakeukalane> bueno, hasta ahora
<gustavo> si aeon, lo tengo hace dos días y no puedo cargar un canal de chat
<aeon> xD  cómo no?, estas usando el x-chat?
<chewwe> gustavo, de terra?
<gustavo> no, de universochat.net
<aeon> gustavo....ooo pues bienvenido nunca habias tocado nada de linux?
<gustavo> no, es ,la primera vez. Siempre opere con windows.
<aeon> orale y que versión de ubuntu tienes...digo estas con ubuntu supongo
<gustavo> me compre una maquina nueva y mi vendedor me cargo el Ubuntu y me dijo que me acostumbrara, hay algunas cosas que ya hice como trabajar con el procesador de texto
<gustavo> 10.10
<aeon> =O  si pues yo no soy tan novato, llevo tiempesillo aprendiendo de textos y ese rollo pero vine al canal porque  alalgunas dudas que me mortifican
<aeon> te recomiendo el x-chat
<chewwe> gustavo, tienes flash instalado?
<gustavo> ese es el que baje y es el que estoy usando ahora, pero no puedo añadirle el salon que quiero
<aeon> que sala quieres?
<gustavo> no se chewwe, no se que es el flash, cargue el x.chat con el que me pude comunicar aqui
<chewwe> veo q el el chat q dijiste usa flash. lo mismo ese es el problema
<gustavo> quiero entrar a universochat.net
<chewwe> pero vamos.... si quieres salas de chat... desde xchat como dice aeon tienes muchas
<gustavo> ok, o sea que el problema es que debo cargar un programa que se llama flash?
<chewwe> espera, voy a intentarlo
<gustavo> si, estoy viendo que hay muchas, excepto la que busco
<gustavo> muchas gracias chewwe.
<chewwe> gustavo, cuando intento entrar me pide instalar un plugin para firefox
<gustavo> aja, entiendo
<chewwe> no lo voya hacer, pero me dio hasta la cabecera del chat
<gustavo> deberé bajar ese plugin.
<gustavo> muchas gracias
<chewwe> si quieres entrar, instalalo. yo no loo voy a hacer. sorry
<aeon> chewwe entraste desde la web?
<chewwe> me da mieditooooo
<chewwe> si, desde la q dijo gustavo
<chewwe> tampoco tengo firefox muy plugeado
<aeon> si me dí cuenta xD
<gustavo> desde la web solo me deja entrar a la pagina de inicio y no a los canales
<aeon> hahaha xD  me dió flojera registrarme
<chewwe> aeon, te diste cuenta?
<aeon> entra al IRC-Hispano mejor
<chewwe> de q
<aeon> chewwe  xD estas desde el x-chat?
<gustavo> no esta en irc.hispano, ya lo baje según el tutorial.
<chewwe> aeon, ya, vale
<aeon> = /  pff y cuál es el afan, tienes novia ahí o qué onda haha :p
<chewwe> gustavo, si no tienes inbstalado flash, instalalo
<aeon> exacto
<aeon> instala flash
<gustavo> si, eso deberé hacer y aprender un poco mas de ubuntu
<chewwe> y si quieres entrar en el chat ese, y te pide mas plugins, tu veras lo q haces
<gustavo> noto que es toda una comunidad.
<aeon> gustavo claro que sí yo quedé asombrado hace media hora cuando entre aquí =D  mas el chewwe rulea bien
<chewwe> aeon, lo de la novia iba por mi?
<chewwe> por gustavo , NO?
<gustavo> felicitaciones al chewwe
<gustavo> supongo que son de españa ¿no es así?
<aeon> por gustavo xD
<aeon> haha noo yo soy de Chiapas, México
<chewwe> yo de espania
<gustavo> chiapas? yo tengo algunos amigos en la UNCH
<aeon> en la unach?
<gustavo> hace poco se hizo el congreso de antropologia no?
<gustavo> si, ahi.
<aeon> =O soy de la universidad politécnica de Chiapas ..INg. en desarrollo de software 19 años =D
<aeon> creo que sí mire carteles
<gustavo> yo soy sociologo, un poco bastante mas grande
<aeon> oye  hechale ganas a ubuntu rulea
<gustavo> me invito un antropologo amigo a exponer algunos trabajos
<gustavo> si, estoy tratando de aprender a usarlo y ver que onda, me interesa que sea abierto
<aeon> la pagina te pide el icedTea6 de java
<aeon> no me da confianza xD
<gustavo> no tengo la mas mínima idea de que es icedtea6 salvo que sea un te helado.
<aeon> gustavo  y tú de dónde eres?...en internet encunetras buenos manuales de linux y sobre todo gnu/linux ubuntu
<SynFlag> !google icedtea
<kubot> IcedTea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/IcedTea>; Receta Long Island Iced tea, nuestra receta Long Island Iced tea ...: <http://www.enfemenino.com/w/receta/r340/long-island-iced-tea.html>; ICED TEA MAKER: <http://www.westbend.com/supportdata/L5798A_WB_IcedTeaMaker_68303.pdf>; LETRA A DAY TO REMEMBER NJ LEGION ICED TEA.LETRA CANCION - NJ ...: (2 more messages)
<chewwe> gustavo, creo q puedes entrar desde irc al chat de universochat
<gustavo> como hago chewwe?
<chewwe> creas un canal nuevo, espera q te digo el servidor
<gustavo> ok
<gustavo> eso intente pero no me lo tomo.
<chewwe> creo q es irc.Universochat.net
<chewwe> tengo la conexion lenta
<gustavo> si, es ese chewwe.
<chewwe> es lo q veo en las salidas de google
<gustavo> aja
<chewwe> y q problema tienes pues?
<aeon> no te lo toma
<gustavo> que no me puedo conectar
<gustavo> exacto
<chewwe> espera a ver
<gustavo> ok
<aeon> esa pagina ejecuta muchos applets
<gustavo> perdon aen, recien te leo, soy de buenos aires, argentina, más específicamente de Munro.
<mimecar> no todas las redes de irc se pueden usar con un cliente normal de irc
<gustavo> si, es lo que estoy descubriendo.
<aeon> mimecar tiene razón
<chewwe> gustavo, me conecta
<chewwe> en q canal esta tu novia?
<chewwe> jeje
<chewwe> y como se llama?
<aeon> jojojo!  chewwe hahahahahaha
<m4v> !ot chewwe
<kubot> chewwe: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<chewwe> diem un canal
<gustavo> te conectaste con  universochat? faaaaaaaaa!!!
<chewwe> si, no entre a nmingun canal
<chewwe> pero si estoy cnectado al servidor
<gustavo> podes entrar, no hay drama, hay de todo alli
<gustavo> ah claro, a mi me paso algo similar
<chewwe> a ver..... abres un nuevo xchat
<gustavo> si
<chewwe> y en canales, dale a agregar, o a add
<gustavo> ok
<chewwe> le pones el nombre  te guste
<chewwe> y le das a editar
<gustavo> si, pero es tuyo y generalmente está vacío, lo mejor es entrar en donde hay amigos que uno los conoce desde hace varios años
<chewwe> y le dices q te conecte a traves de "irc.Universochat.net" sin comillas
<gustavo> ok, sin comillas
<SynFlag> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<chewwe> y ya esta, no hay mas paedo wey
<chewwe> jeje
<gustavo> lo intentare, sino entro desde la otra máquina donde tengoi cargado el otro sistema.
<chewwe> entra desde aqui mismo
<aeon> gustavo
<gustavo> muchas gracias chewwe
<aeon> instala chromium
<gustavo> aeon.
<chewwe> si estas en linux, abre otro xchat
<aeon> mejor
<aeon> ahí si te entrará
<gustavo> chromium? que es?
<gustavo> lo intentaré
<aeon> es el google chrome en linux
<gustavo> han sido muy amables, muchas gracias
<gustavo> ahh, si, lo conozco
<aeon> estoy dentro desde chromium
<chewwe> esprro q te sirva, dew
<gustavo> si, es como un google.
<gustavo> muchas gracias chewwe
<gustavo> bueno, no los molesto más, les dejo un abrazo y voy a tratar de hacer lo que me aconsejaron
<gustavo> saludos a todos los de Chiapas que me han dicho que es muy bello
<Blcklinux> .
<gustavo> y muy rica comida
<aeon> gustavo aaa claroo que sí =D  saludos aver cuando nos encontramos por aquí de nuevo
<gustavo> ok, esperare que mi amigo de la UNACH me envie la invitación, aca hay un programas de comidas que suelen pasar ciudades de chiapas como san antionio de las casas tuxla de gimenez y muestran su gastronomía.
<aeon> gustavo =O  krizalidy.tkd@hotmail.com agregame para estar en contacto...y si tienes dudas pues  sii te ayudo en algo aquí estaré tambien
<gustavo> ok, gracias.
<Blcklinux> hola que tal
<gustavo> krizalid.tkd de hotmail.
<gustavo> adios
<Blcklinux> abra algo como un medidodr de inernet en graficos de entrada y salida
<chewwe> Blcklinux, de kbts/seg y esas cosas?
<chewwe> y en colorines?
<Blcklinux> aja eso mismo
<SynFlag> conky
<chewwe> ni idea, me quede en conqui, o conki
<SynFlag> con su .conkyrc
<chewwe> eso
<chewwe> conky
<aeon> xD si
<aeon> hay otro
<chewwe> pero hay q currarselo
<aeon> screenlets
<aeon> con todo y gadgets
<aeon> =D
<Blcklinux> screnlet seria el medidor
<mimecar> os recuerdo que los logs son públicos, si ponéis una dirección de correo luego aparecerá en los buscadores
<aeon> el conki te lo vas a curar  a mi me dió flojera
<Blcklinux> humm
<Blcklinux> dejame ver
<chewwe> en kde4 hay muchos gadgets
<chewwe> en gnome imaginoq tb
<aeon> si
<SynFlag> hay scripts de conky ya hechos
<SynFlag> es cuestion de buscar en google y modificarlos
<aeon> blcklinux  "Aeon crazymouse" sin comillas en facebook add..tengo un screenshot aver si es eso lo que buscas
<Blcklinux> Conky  es como se llama
<aeon> si es conky pero si eres pasciente  adelante porque a mi me dió flojera hay mucho que curarse
<dannyLopez> buenas por que mi el xchat se instalo en ingles y como puedo cambiarlo al español
<Blcklinux> sera todo un reto
<chewwe> conky yo creo q esta un poco pasado ya
<aeon> y en screenlets sale un gadget parecido al conky
<SynFlag> Blcklinux: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5462507/Conky-Hardcore_-pagina-donde-nos-ayuda-a-configurar-conky.html
<aeon> exacto hahaha xD pero sigue ruleando
<SynFlag> conky pasado?
<Blcklinux> humm
<SynFlag> xD
<chewwe> no?
<chewwe> no se
<chewwe> lo deje cuando empeze a usar kde4
<Blcklinux> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<chewwe> mucho mas sencillo
<fosco_> chewwe: conky se adapta a cualquier uso, es dificil que quede desfasado
<chewwe> me pegue mucho con el
<fosco_> otra cosa es que sea dificil de configurar, eso no te lo discuto
<aeon> Pues no sé pero a mi no me rula xD
<chewwe> no se como estara de avanzado el proyecto ya
<aeon> no es díficil de configurar el problema es que hay que ser pascientes que son muchos pasos
<aeon> xD
<fzeta> see you later
<SynFlag> conky funciona bien, y puede incluir comandos de bash dentro y mostrarlos
<chewwe> a mi me parecio muy complicado cuando lo intente usar
<chewwe> salvo los conkyrc por defecto.... joer
<SynFlag> complicado no es malo
<SynFlag> iptables puede ser complicado, eso no es que sea malo
<aeon> complicado no es malo <----+10
<Blcklinux> no sera una version vieja que usastes
<chewwe> no me encanto
<chewwe> ya, pero cuando hay algo q vene a ser lo mismo, mucho mas facil.....
<chewwe> me quede con ella
<aeon> hahaha dijo: que desde que se cambió a kde no lo había usado
<SynFlag> no es lo mismo
<chewwe> y mas q usaba kde4, q no tenia cabida
<aeon> eso sí =D
<SynFlag> fijate cuanto de memoria y CPU ocupa los de KDE4 y cuanto usa el conky
<SynFlag> =)
<SynFlag> es como windows 7
<chewwe> ya, SynFlag
<chewwe> por eso ya no uso kde4 y no necesito conky
<chewwe> jugue con el, pero ya no me atrae. prefiero jugar con otras cosas
<aeon> haha chewwe  tiene razón hay muchas otras cosas con que jugar  xD
<chewwe> muy chulo, precioso y demas, y sin mamar recursos apenas
<aeon> conky es namas para que presumas a tus cuates
<aeon> xD
<SynFlag> psss
<SynFlag> dios
<SynFlag> conky es util
<SynFlag> podes ver procesos
<SynFlag> cuanto consume cada uno
<SynFlag> si algo se quedo colgado, etc
<SynFlag> sino abri una terminal aparte
<SynFlag> y tipea top, ps aux
<SynFlag> a ver que es mas simple
<aeon> xD  de auxiliar nadamas, pero la mayoría de los ubunteros y debianeros lo usan para pantalla = /
<chewwe> ya, por eso, es util para verlo en el momento. pero hay q gastar muchas horas en currartelo. es lo q digo, o por lo menos antes. no me compenso
<chewwe> un dia q me aburra le echare un vistazo al proyecto
<aeon> algo mas fácil hay un gadget en screenlets basado en conky
<aeon> se llama sysmonitor
<Blcklinux> como se llama
<Blcklinux> aha
<chewwe> q si q para fardar, o paa chyulear es la leche
<aeon> hahaha  qué es fardar?
<cmaiz82> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<chewwe> fardar= chulear
<aeon> hahaha xD presumir?
<aeon> haha offtopic cierto
<chewwe> si, presumir
<Blcklinux> (SysMonitor Plus) 0.9.4
<aeon> ese mero
<chewwe> hasta en gnome encuentras gadgets para monitorizar lo q te monitoriza conky
<chewwe> otra cosa es qsea mas o menos bonito
<aeon> chewwe +10 con ese comentario
<aeon> por cierto que edad tienen y qué estudian..o de qué trabajan xD :p
<mimecar> aeon: no se admiten las preguntas personales
<aeon> =O mimecar
<Blcklinux> como es que se escribe para entrar en un directorio en en la consola
<aeon> cd
<aeon> cd [directorio]
<Blcklinux> humm
<Blcklinux> no me funciona
<aeon> cómo no
<Blcklinux> quiero escribir
<mimecar> la consola distingue mayúsculas y minúsculas
<Blcklinux> cd escrotio
<mimecar> y el nombre no va entre []
<Blcklinux> si eso lo se
<cmaiz82> Escritorio tiene la primera E mayúscula
<aeon> cd Escritorio
<Blcklinux> ahh
<Blcklinux> ya
<aeon> me acabo de topar con unos sniffers de sistemas de videovigilancia
<Blcklinux> dir
<chewwe> aeon, cuidado a ver si muerden
<aeon> xD  estoy en un under y un chaval subió un video de el uso del videosnarf en defcon
<aeon> es un .deb para ubuntu
<aeon> son defacer's
<chewwe> y para hacer un deface sube un .deb?
<Blcklinux> un link que me explique como compilar
<mimecar> Blcklinux: depende de lo que quieras compilar
<chewwe> compilar q?
<SynFlag> Blcklinux: que tenes que compilar?
<Blcklinux> (SysMonitor Plus) 0.9.4
<SynFlag> se compila como siempre
<mimecar> Blcklinux: ¿no está en los repositorios?
<SynFlag> ./configure
<SynFlag> make
<SynFlag> make install
<aeon> creo que no está
<Blcklinux> no lo vi
<mimecar> las instrucciones para compilar están en el archivo del código fuente
<mimecar> ¿lo has descargado de la web oficial del programa?
<aeon> read o readinstall
<Blcklinux> http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2010/03/03/infopanel-sysmonitor-plus-0-9-4/
<aeon> pero si esta comprimido a descomprimirlo
<Blcklinux> aja ya lo descomprimi
<cmaiz82> eso está escrito en python, no?
<chewwe> busca un readme, o un leeme, oun install
<chewwe> y te dara pautas para compilaralo si hay q hacer algo suera de lo comun
<cmaiz82> yo creo que no hace falta instalar nada
<aeon> en modo sudo
<cmaiz82> descomprimes, metes la carpeta en screenlet y listo
<Blcklinux> cual serial el comando
<mimecar> Blcklinux: LEE LAS INSTRUCCIONES
<mimecar> el programador ya te dice como se usa
<Blcklinux> no veo el redme
<SynFlag> Blcklinux: no se compila eso
<SynFlag> es un .py
<Blcklinux> segun en la pagina
<Blcklinux> en los comentarios dice que hay que acopilar
<Blcklinux> ahi ke compilarlo chabal es facil descomprimes, te vas al terminal y pon 201ccd la/ruta_de/la_carpeta_del_progra201d luego 201c./configure201d y luego 201cmake201d y finalmente 201cmake install201d oviamnete sin comillas ;)
<mimecar> cmake en un programa de python?
<Blcklinux> cmake es un progrma para acopilar
<mimecar> en los comentarios te dice como se usa
<SynFlag> Blcklinux: http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/07/infopanel-screenlets-ubuntu.html
<Blcklinux> aver
<mimecar> Blcklinux: para compilar programas escritos en C/C++
<Blcklinux> aha
<Blcklinux> para salir del directorio de sde la consola no es cd..
<mimecar> cd ..
<Blcklinux> no me deja salir del directorio con cd..
<mimecar> cd ..
<chewwe>  cd (espacio) ..
<aeon> cd .. con espacio despues de cd
<Blcklinux> aha
<Blcklinux> ya
<Blcklinux> debo acontumbrame a esto
<Blcklinux> dir
<chewwe> en 2 patadas te acostumbras
<Blcklinux> y mas si le pones pasion
<mimecar> Blcklinux: ¿ya has instalado screenlets?
<Blcklinux> ando apenas con el infopanel
<mimecar> info panel no funciona sin screenlets
<mimecar> tu mism
<Blcklinux> trtatando de acomplilar
<mimecar> no se compila
<Blcklinux> pero si en el comentario lo dice claro
<Blcklinux> de la pagina
<Blcklinux> aha
<Blcklinux> ya
<Blcklinux> ya debo instalar primero el scrrenlet
<mimecar> No hay que compilar nada. Tienes que tener instalado scrrenlet. Para ello: sudo aptitude install screenlet.
<aeon> http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2007/11/08/instalar-screenlets-en-ubuntu/
<aeon> mas fácil
<aeon> no lo vuelvas flojo que aprenda  a  instalar  como los machos xD :p
<Blcklinux> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<mimecar> si no lo tienes, sudo apt-get install
<aeon> sudo apt-get install screenlets
<aeon> chewwe  es con arp spoofing
<Blcklinux> sudo apt-get install
<Blcklinux> y depues le doy a este
<Blcklinux> sudo aptitude install screenlet sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Blcklinux> sale eso
<mimecar> Blcklinux: revisa las respuestas
<mimecar> si no tienes aptitude usa => apt-get install
<mimecar> aeon: te ha puesto el comando
<mimecar> o instala con el centro de software
<aeon> yo qué?
<aeon> haha le dije como usar apt-get
<aeon> http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2007/11/08/instalar-screenlets-en-ubuntu/   sigue esto
<mimecar> aeon: screenlets tiene que estar en los repositorios
<Blcklinux> tengo solo 6 horas con linux :) poko a poko aprendo
<mimecar> esa guía tiene 3 años
<aeon> no cambia mucho
<aeon> bueno Blacklinux
<aeon> solo  abre la terminal
<Blcklinux> en el gestor de paquetes Synaptic no me sale nada de screnlet
<aeon> sudo apt-get install screenlets
<Blcklinux> ya
<Blcklinux> le di
<dimitruss> quiza conoscan un ide para phyton en ubuntu que tenga opciones de autocompletado
<Blcklinux> ese commnado
<Blcklinux> y me sale
<Blcklinux> no found
<dimitruss> algo asi como el Komodo
<mimecar> Blcklinux: escribe el comando que estas poniendo
<mimecar> dimitruss: usa eclipse con el plugin de python
<dimitruss> esta en las repos o el plugin lo tengo que descargar aparte
<mimecar> el plugin aparte
<aeon> Blacklinux    ¬¬ no lo has instalado?
<aeon> está en las repos
<dimitruss> okas gracias
<dimitruss> connque nombre
<mimecar> busca en google python + eclipse
<aeon> blacklinux: http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/07/infopanel-screenlets-ubuntu.html
<Blcklinux> ahora sime funciono tenia el synapotiuc abirerto
<Blcklinux> por eso no funciona en la consola
<aeon> ¬¬
<aeon> ¬¬
<aeon> hahaha  y luego me hechabas de encargo el comando ¬¬
<chasis> que es lo que hace el eclipse ese?
<Blcklinux> sorry
<Blcklinux> gracias por ese link aeon ya me funciono bien
<aeon> Blcklinux: de nada brother para eso estamos para ayudar...  yo tambien necesitaré ayuda dentro de poco
<marti1125> alguin tiene una tarjeta de video nvidia 9600 GT
<cmaiz82> yo tengo la 9500 gt
<marti1125> gracias, ya encontre los drivers directo de nvidia
<dimitruss> gracias mimecar, estoy instalndolo actualmente como plugin de eclipse, si habia investigado por esa parte, pero descargue un paquete del plugin pero lo lo pude hacer funcionar ahora encontre que se instala desde el ide lo aprendi aca http://www.rose-hulman.edu/class/csse/resources/Eclipse/eclipse-python-configuration.htm
<marti1125> y que tal gt 9500 funciona bien en ubuntu
<erUSUL> marti1125: Usa Sistema>Administracion>Controladores de hardware
<erUSUL> marti1125: para instalar los drivers de nvidia
<cmaiz82> no es gran tarjeta pero va bien
<cmaiz82> antes tenia la 8800 gtx
<cmaiz82> y iba de lux
<marti1125> bueno esque a una amiga que usa winxp para diseño la quiero pasar a ubuntu
<marti1125> pero que use wine para adobe
<aeon> marti1125  wine?  neeeeeee
<erUSUL> me da que vas a perder una amistad ...
<aeon> hay herramientas libres de diseño, pero para virtualizar  aplicaciones no funka
<marti1125> adobe no funciona bien
<marti1125> con wine?
<erUSUL> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<Josesordo> hola
<aeon> si te lo jalará, pero no es el mismo rendimiento
<aeon> hay aplicaciones libres con el mismo concepto de aplicaciones de adobe
<marti1125> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<marti1125> le voy a hacer probar con wubi
<marti1125> por lo menos sabe en que se mete
<aeon> hahaha xD
<aeon> pero que bien mete a mas gente al mundo gnu/linux
<marti1125> siiii :D
<aeon> te lo digo porque aunque virtualices  windows con ejemplo. virtualbox  no es el mismo rendimiento, yo lo he probado personalmente y no me late
<marti1125> si
<marti1125> eso es cierto
<aeon> ^^
<marti1125> por lo menos sabe formatear su pc
<aeon> hahaha  pero  no es solo clik y clik, debe conocer el sistema de archivos de los tipos de sistemas, el booteo como se realiza, las particiones como manejarlas
<aeon> y etc...
<dimitruss> aeon, solo es menor rendimiento en juegos
<Josesordo> hace 2 días.. el update manager se me aparecio..actualize, reinicie.. y después del loading screen, la pantalla se me puso negra y no me aparecia nada para poner mi contraseña =(
<dimitruss> has probado el ctrl + alt + f1
<aeon> dimitruss  quiere usar  editores gráficos con wine..imaginate el photoshop cs5 = /
<dimitruss> con wine no va optener buenos resultados pero con el play on linux si
<aeon> ojalá hayas probado el cs5 = / y aún peor el illustrador
<aeon> bueno habría que buscar
<Blcklinux> aja yo quiero instalar asi con winme inslar maya 2011
<dimitruss> pero mi xp en virtual box no tiene ningun problema
<Blcklinux> creees que no tenga el mismo rendiemiento
<Blcklinux> o mejor es un virtual box
<aeon> xD pero no es lo mismo manejar un virtual..a  un empotrado a tu hardware
<aeon> Blcklinux  pues  como dije "habría que probar" ya depende de ustedes
<Josesordo> reinicio de nuevo y pongo el otro kernel q me aparece en el GRUB.. y pongo restaurar el X (default).. y ahora si me aparece el login screen, pero cuando pongo la contraseña.. la resolución cambia
<Josesordo> y se tildea ahi..
<aeon> almenos las exigencias mias son diferentes a la de ustedes
<Blcklinux> hay maya 2011 para linux
<dimitruss> para programacion y diseño grafico no tengo porblema
<Blcklinux> dimitris tu usas photoshop
<Blcklinux> y te funka bien
<dimitruss> la palta viene en los juegos aja
<dimitruss> si
<Blcklinux> ok
<Blcklinux> pero
<Blcklinux> con virtual box
<Blcklinux> o con winme
<aeon> según yo si hay maya para linux según
<dimitruss> he visto a patas que con un poko de configuracion hasta los juegos le corren
<dimitruss> con virtual box
<dimitruss> le aumento la ram
<aeon> haha no te recomiendo el wine mejor virtualiza el sistema y prueba o prueba las dos cosas y ya depende de ti
<dimitruss> tengo una core dos quad
<Blcklinux> no creo porque virtual box los drivers de video son virtuales creo
<aeon> dimitruss si corren pero no es el mismo rendimiento
<aeon> muchos geeks no cambian a linux no porqu eno les guste si no que la mayoría son players
<dimitruss> le pongo al wintendo una giga de ram le activo la aceleracion le doy 512 de ram al video y normal
<aeon> Blacklinux:  prueeebaa!
<Blcklinux> humm
<Blcklinux> tengo que probar tanto en linux
<dimitruss> por que chekeea en la pagina de photoshop y mira lo que necesita no necesita muchos recursosmas de los que te digo
<Blcklinux> q ni te imaginas
<aeon> haha Blacklinux yo empezé igual que tú xD
<aeon> así que no te quejes
<Blcklinux> jajajaja
<aeon> dimitruss xD    depende de cada quien yo tambien diseño en photoshop e illustrador y no me satisface
<marti1125> :O
<marti1125> porque no
<marti1125> alguien programa?
<colo> se le ha caido el pincel de la boca al perrito Gimp
<dimitruss> que prosesador tienes
<marti1125> jajajajaja
<aeon> en qué?
<marti1125> java?
<aeon> hahahhahaa xD
<marti1125> python
<aeon> i5
<marti1125> no se.. ?
<dimitruss> aeon, que procesador tienes
<aeon> haha para qué?
<aeon> haha  es un irc ubuntero
<dimitruss> tienes mejores prestaciones en amd
<marti1125> solo pregunto..
<chasis> el gimp esta hecho por rusos como minimo
<aeon> haha no compares amd con intel!  xD
<marti1125> jajaja
<aeon> eres programador dimitruss?
<dimitruss> si
<chasis> yo programa el despertador
<marti1125> dimistruss, que lenguaje
<marti1125> XD!!
<aeon> hahahaha
<aeon> topicoff
<aeon> es un irc ubuntero no una sala de chat
<aeon> común
<marti1125> topicoff ¬¬ !!
<dimitruss> c#,java ,web , empiezo un poko de phyton
<chasis> yo e lo programo pa cualquier hora del día, que t despierte conla radio, o con pipipi
<marti1125> jajajajajaj
<Blcklinux> creo que este comando ya no sirve youtube-dl
<aeon> Blacklinux: lo ví hace tiempo, pero aver si funciona: http://bitelia.com/2010/05/comando-linux-youtube-dl
<Blcklinux> creo que youtube puso su anty copy
<aeon> haha
<aeon> hay aplicaciones gráficas ...yo no bajo videos pero bueno.
<Blcklinux> si estuve leyendo
<Blcklinux> sobre esos aplicaciones
<Blcklinux> pero tiene que haber una formna por la consola
<aeon> Blacklinux checa el private
<Blcklinux> no creo que linux se deje comer por youtube
<aeon> haha  de que hay hay...pero como te digo yo si estoy fuera de los temas de downloads videos
<Blcklinux> ya
<Blcklinux> hayq ue averiguar}
<Blcklinux> el nuevo metodo
<isa> hola a todos
<colo> para que sirve esa aplicacion,  para guardar el video?
<Blcklinux> supuestamente si
<Blcklinux> pero no funka
<colo> pero lo tenes en los temporales lo sacas de ahi y listo
<Blcklinux> en los temporales
<Blcklinux> se alojan alli))??
<Blcklinux> todo el video
<colo> si del navegador
<erUSUL> !hola | isa
<kubot> isa: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<serg> hola
<aeon> pero
<aeon> pff  hahaha
<aeon> olvidenlo
<colo> tenes que sacarlo antes de cerrar el navegador, o me equivoco
<isa> hola! gracias, estoy re contenta, es la primera vez que entro aca y lo uso
<isa> no entiendo nada
<isa> jajajaj, estoy aprendiendo
<Blcklinux> bienvenida isa
<aeon> isa  segura que no te confundiste de canal?
<isa> porque me decis eso aeon
<aeon> isa: es un canal para intercambio y ayuda de información  ubuntu
<Blcklinux> jejejje
<Guest6703> hola disculpen son nuevo en ubuntu y quisiera saber como puedo cambiar el formato de un pdf a xls
<Guest6703> soy nuevo
<Blcklinux> yo tambien
<Blcklinux> tengo solo 6 horas
<Blcklinux> :))
<isa> alguien me puede decir si este canal es solo para consultas
<colo> con open ofice
<erUSUL> Guest6703: no de forma directa,
<Guest6703> como hago colo?
<erUSUL> !ot | isa
<kubot> isa: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<aeon> isa  entra a IRC-hispano
<dannyLopez> buenas me pueden decir que hago con este comando? plasmapkg
<aeon> con open office ya probaste?
<colo> espera que hace mucho lo hice y no recuerdo bien hay que agregar una aplicacion al ofice
<aeon> haha   es  para kde
<aeon> el plasmakpg
<isa> yo quiero saber los comandos para habilitar touch screen en mi ubuntu 10.10
<aeon> para instalar palsmoides
<Guest6703> algun tutorial estuve googleando y no encontre
<Blcklinux> colo y en dond eestna esa carpetas temporales
<dannyLopez> aeon: es que desintale el empathy e instale el kopete y quiero integrarle el chat del facebook
<Blcklinux> com empathy lo puede hacer
<Blcklinux> creo
<Guest6703> alguien tiene algun tutorial para pasar un pdf a xls
<aeon> según yo
<dannyLopez> Blcklinux: desinstale empathy
<aeon> en kopete no se puede
<aeon> usas kde??
<dannyLopez> aeon: no, o sea que estoy siguiendo esta guia http://freeakx.wordpress.com/2010/05/07/integrar-facabok-en-kde-parte-i/ para nada?
<aeon> dannyLopez: http://www.kdeblog.com/como-anadir-el-chat-de-facebook-a-kopete.html
<aeon> es que antes habian plugins...pero checa eso
<Guest6703> alguien me ayuda a pasar un pdf a extension xls
<Guest6703> alguien me podria decir si ahy alguna forma de pasar un archi. pdf a xls en ubuntu por favor
<dannyLopez> aeon: There was a connection error: Operation is not supported. cuando trato de iniciar sesión
<Guest6703> ?
<Guest6703> s
<colo> Guest6703, http://120linux.com/editar-pdf-openoffice/
<Guest6703> gracias colo lo voy a leer
<aeon> GUest6703: http://www.freefileconvert.com/
<Blcklinux> te ayudaroa pewro no c
<Guest6703> muchas gracias
<aeon> GUest6703: http://www.freefileconvert.com/
<aeon> hiciste lo del tuto?
<aeon> lee abajo
<aeon> mike@chat.facebook.com donde chat es tu user
<dany> hola,alguien que me ayude con grabador brasero,no expulsa cd o dvd en ubuntu 10.10
<dannyLopez> aeon: ya hice todo lo que esta en el tuto pero me sale ese error
<aeon> solo con facebook?
<dannyLopez> si solo con #FB
<aeon> activaste el puerto 5222? y el nombre del server
<aeon> ?
<Blcklinux> el wine es bueno bajarlo por el gestor de paketes''0¿
<dannyLopez> si todo paso a paso como esta en el tuto
<aeon> haha sudo apt-get install wine
<Blcklinux> oka
<aeon> ^^
<aeon> pues te debería jalar algo hiciste mal...necesitaría ver la configuración que le diste
<aeon> = /
<aeon> sugiero qu elo vuelvas a hacer con calma
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-16
<GridCube> eri_, ad-hoc que?
<guampa> eri_: no conozco otra manera
<eri_> GridCube: cuando la sistema sube hasta el login
<eri_> que aunque no entre al login
<eri_> el sistema reparta el internet inalambricamente
<GridCube> no tengo idea de que es eso, perdon
<GridCube> aaa
<GridCube> porque no lo configuras en el router?
<patt0n> oie gridcube
<GridCube> oigo pangolin
<GridCube> oigo patt0n
<patt0n> pero la alternate version viene con unity o con gnome?
<GridCube> patt0n, alternate solo cambia el instalador
<GridCube> el sistema queda instalado igual uses el instalador que uses
<patt0n> ahhh
<patt0n> buena
<patt0n> pork igual nose que pasa la verdad
<patt0n> pensaba cambiarme a debian debido al problema
<patt0n> antes lo usaba
<GridCube> :)
<Devils> si alguien me puede responder a esto que lo haga por favor, inicie en la parte que dice (copien, y peguen lo) porque no entiendo que es lo que me dice que copie http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/11355731/aircrack-ng-ubuntu-11_04-_solucionado_.html
<GridCube> Devils, todo desde #/bin/bash  hasta sudo reboot
<Devils> que idiota soy lo hice todo a mano desde el terminal
<Devils> y ahora me doy cuenta de lo fácil que era
<Devils> pegándolo y guardan dolo con extensión .sh
<Devils> Gridcube: gracias
<GridCube> mientras no me hagas arrepentirme de ayudarte, de nada
<guampa> Devils: no hay soporte en este canal de ese software
<guampa> patt0n: que version de ubuntu 64 usaste?
<patt0n> normal
<guampa> que release, digo
<Devils> solo pregunte al que me podía responde, no pe di soporte solo pregunte que a que se rreferia  persona al decirme que lo pegara y lo guardara como fix.sh
<patt0n> 11.10
<Devils> la persona*
<guampa> patt0n: que raro, en esta pagina reportan que anduvo ese mother con ubuntu 11.10 64 http://bit.ly/xuxhAu
<patt0n> mmm
<patt0n> ypo pense k podria ser la resolucion
<patt0n> pork un crt no tiene la misma resu y frecuencia k un hd o un lcd
<patt0n> pero nose
<patt0n> es raro k no funcione con distintas distros
<JoseeAntonioR> Algún admin del canal por aquí?
<guampa> JoseeAntonioR: que necesitas?
<JoseeAntonioR> Cambiar el topic.
<guampa> consultalo en #ubuntu-es-ops
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfecto. Gracias.
<Devils> OPN que es?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download | Logs del Día del Usuario Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/oneiric
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download | Logs del Día del Usuario Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/oneiric
<Devils> por que no puedo poner 75 refresco a mi monitor si antes de dejaba?
<Devils> antes me dejaba y ahora no porque me estará pasando esto?
<Devils> solo me deja ponerle 50
<Devils> sin eso mi monitor parece la aurora borial
<freddy> manrique
<tron_hacker> alguien sabe como instalar i3 - ion3
<tron_hacker> ??
<JoseeAntonioR> sudo apt-get install i3
<tron_hacker> solo debo cambiar en gestor de escritorio o ventanas y ya
<braiam> tron_hacker, salir de sesion, cambiar el wm, entrar de nuevo :S
<tron_hacker> Bueno, Gracias por la ayuda.
<tron_hacker> Me despido.
<javier_Col> hola a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> javiel_Col Hola
<javier_Col> me puedes ayudar con una duda XD
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | javier_Col
<kubot> javier_Col: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<javier_Col> como hago para sacar el pipe "  |  " en un tty sin que importe la distribucion del teclado ?
<javier_Col> la verdad es que el man de ascii no ayuda
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, dejame ver, te puedo dar el unicode
<javier_Col> gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> el codigo es Ctrl+Shift+U7C
<JoseeAntonioR> intentalo
<javier_Col> la cambinacion Ctrl+Shift+U solo funciona en gtk
<javier_Col> con codigo hexdecimal
<javier_Col> y yo lo quiero para las tty
<JoseeAntonioR> tty?
<javier_Col> si , para las terminales de ctrl+alt
<javier_Col> +Fn
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> deme un momento para buscar
<javier_Col> gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando este en el tty
<JoseeAntonioR> escriba unicode_start
<JoseeAntonioR> y luego podrá usar el código Ctrl+Shift+U7C
<javier_Col> voy a probar
<arp-> te da la pipa?
<JoseeAntonioR> javier_Col funcionó?
<javier_Col> nop
<JoseeAntonioR> a mi me sirve
<arp-> que simbolo necesita?
<JoseeAntonioR> |
<arp-> ami  me anda
<arp-> con crtl+shit+u7c
<arp-> me hace la |
<arp-> Ojo...
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, Ctrl+Shift+U, se suelta, se escribe 7c y se presiona espacio
<arp-> primero apertea Crtl+Shift+U
<arp-> luego soltas
<arp-> y apretas 7 y luego C
<arp-> jaja
<javier_Col> la necesito para las tty
<arp-> lo hago en una terminal de gnome, y anda
<javier_Col> si por que esa combinacion solo es para gtk
<javier_Col> en la terminal de kde no lo hace
<JoseeAntonioR> javier_col a ver, intentamos una cosa
<arp-> entocnes, necesitas una tabla ASCI a ver que codigo corresponde
<javier_Col> man ascii
<JoseeAntonioR> quieres el código ascii?
<javier_Col> si
<arp-> habia una cosa que devolvia el valor de un caracter asci
<arp-> no recuerdo que programa
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que es el 124
<JoseeAntonioR> sí, es el 124
<javier_Col> ese si es
<javier_Col> es alt 124
<javier_Col> XD XD
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, entonces
<arp-> xD
<arp-> como era en tty pura, para pasar un codigo asci x teclado?
<javier_Col> no entiendo bien tu pregunta pero creo que la respuesta es si , necesitaba el codigo para usarlo en las tty
<arp-> si
<arp-> yo pregunto que conbinacion de teclas uso en tty comun
<arp-> para usar por ejemplo el codigo 124
<JoseeAntonioR> javier_Col es Ctrl+Shift+U para hexadecimal, pero para ascii?
<JoseeAntonioR> a eso se refiere
<arp-> si
<javier_Col> exelente gracias
<arp-> entonces
<arp-> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que no entiende
<arp-> je
<javier_Col> solo necesitava saber como sacar el | en una tty sin importar cual distribucion de teclado tenga el pc
<arp-> se
<javier_Col> por eso preguntaba por el ascii
<arp-> si
<JoseeAntonioR> javier_col y nosotros queremos saber cómo pones el código ascii en una terminal :)
<arp-> y yo pregunto como paso el asci
<arp-> juas
<arp-> que conbiacion de teclas
<javier_Col> alt 124
<arp-> no..
<arp-> eso no anda
<JoseeAntonioR> por aquí tampoco
<arp-> de hecho no es Alt
<javier_Col> en la tty anda
<arp-> comunente en MS, es AltGr
<arp-> a ver
<javier_Col> pero para sacar el 3 carácter de una tecla
<arp-> es verdad
<arp-> ahi lo probe
<arp-> y funciona bien
<arp-> .
<javier_Col> ahora cuando se me olvide un codigo saolo hago man ascii
<javier_Col> y luego alt + codigo decimal XD XD
<arp-> aja..
<javier_Col> gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> por nada
<sgmne> Holaa....
<sgmne> alguien que se las ingenie con expresiones regulares?
<sgmne> consulto:
<sgmne> Habiendo detectado 'A' o 'B' necesito sean reemplazados por 'AX' o 'BX' según corresponda
<sgmne> sed s/"[A|B]"/(???)X/g
<sgmne> Es posible hacerlo de este modo? Alguna ocurrencia?
<jagarciavi> Buenos idas
<Guest25143> muy buenas desearia plantear una duda haber k kreis vosotros
<Guest25143> un error de no sonido al arrancar ubuntu 11.10 es error de alsa o del kernel
<Guest25143> ¿
<Guest25143> lo digo por k pakete reportar el error
<Guest25143> el sonido vuelve en l momento k meto aurikulares
<Guest25143> hola N3X4
<Guest25143> k kres k deberia hacer reportar komo bug del kernel o de alsa ?? o algun otro pakte
<Guest25143> hola necesito ayuda con el sonido, ubuntu no arranca con el solo sonido tras meter arikulares
<Guest25143> hola necesito ayuda con el sonido, ubuntu no arranca con el solo sonido tras meter arikulares
<Guest25143> Creen k es un bugs del kernel o de ALSA ?
<Guest25143>  hola necesito ayuda con el sonido, ubuntu no arranca con el solo sonido tras meter arikulares
<gerardo_> hola y pido disculpas es que no se donde pedir ayuda ya que soy nuevo si no es aqui y me pueden guiar se los agrades ere mi problema radica en una base de datos mysql si alguien me puede ayudar
<gerardo_> o decirme donde recurrir gracias
<gerardo_> hola pido disculpas es que no se donde pedir ayuda ya que soy nuevo recién migre a ubuntu, no se  si puedo hacerlo aqui, mi problema se relaciona a  db en mysql
<GridCube> gerardo_, sabes ingles?
<GridCube> si sabes, el canal por defecto que deberias usar es #mysql , si no sabes ingles entonces podes usar #mysql-es aunque alli hay muchisima menos gente
<gerardo_> bueno de verdad se lo agradezco ya que el que pidió migrar en el trabajo fui yo y me están presionando por esto
<gerardo_> gracias
<israel> hola a todos
<fzeta> iep!
<gil_> buenas amigos una pregunta algun programa para bajar musica
<gil_> que no sea los que estan en la red porfa
<corretico_> hola gente que tal
<corretico_> tengo una consulta
<corretico_> en la empresa. estoy empezando a migrar usuarios de "guindos" a Ubuntu
<corretico_> existe forma de tener un usuario en Ubuntu que sea administrador y otro que sea un simple usuario, que no instale ni nada
<corretico_> ?
<GridCube> corretico, si claro
<GridCube> crea un usuario extra
<GridCube> y ya
<GridCube> le pones su propia pass y no tiene porque saber como se llama la cuenta root ni su contraseña
<GridCube> pero tené en cuenta que la ultima version de ubuntu tiene un protocolo de actualizacion distinto alas anteriores y no pregunta por la contraseña al actualizar programas
<GridCube> asi que te convendria ver como hacer para evitar eso, creoque solo tenes que editar un archivo por ahi dentro
<GridCube> nada del otro mundo
<corretico_> excelente
<corretico_> es que estoy en un proyecto para migrar a toda la empresa
<corretico_> ya posterior los pongo contra un servidor LDAP
<rbndj8> buenas tardes
<rbndj8> tengo un problema con evolution hace unos dias me dice que tengo 19 correos sin leer en la bandeja de entrada
<rbndj8> pero en realidad no veo nunguno
<rbndj8> ninguno
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> intentaste deslogear y relogear?
<rbndj8> como asi
<GridCube> sali de la cuenta y volve a entrar
<rbndj8> a eso lo ago todos los dias
<rbndj8> pero sigue igual
<GridCube> mmm
<rbndj8> si lo acabo de serrar
<rbndj8> y me dice lo mismo
<GridCube> rbndj8, que ubuntu usas?
<rbndj8> 11.10
<GridCube> mmm segun los reportes deberia estar solucionado
<GridCube> que version de evolution?
<rbndj8> eso no c como veo cual tengo
<GridCube> rbndj8, abrilo, ve a >ayuda >acerca de...
<rbndj8> es la 3.2.2
<GridCube> o en una terminal >evolution --version
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> dicen que en esa version esto no deberia pasar
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577542
<rbndj8> bueno el problemas fue desde este año
<k-milogars> tengo el siguiente problema
<k-milogars>  Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/songbird-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<mimecar> esa ruta no existe
<k-milogars> y no me deja actualizar
<mimecar> como debe ser
<LUCKATONI> !register
<kubot> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jefe_> hola
<k-milogars> mimecar como solucione el problema
<mimecar> busca la ruta correcta en el ppa que estas usando en su web
<k-milogars_> el problema es que no tengo eso
<mimecar> que es lo que no tienes?
<k-milogars_> ese error
<k-milogars_> Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/songbird-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<mimecar> te esta diciendo que el archivo que quieres descargar no existe
<k-milogars_> ok. pero como hago para que se quite
<k-milogars_> ya que no me deja actualizar
<mimecar> entra en la página web del PPA
<k-milogars_> aja
<mimecar> y añadelo bien a tu sistema
<mimecar> lo que tienes no te vale
<k-milogars_> lo añado en el sources.list
<k-milogars_> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=U0RT7bik
<mimecar> ya tienes la página web de ese PPA?
<corretico_> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que skype siempre permanezca en la barra superior...
<corretico_> utilizo ubuntu 11.10 y veo que la gente esta conectada pero no veo el skype por ningun lado
<UBravo> Skype.. dale activar
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> alguien me puede decir como puedo tener un CD ROOM virtual
<corretico_> no aparece skype por ningun lado
<corretico_> se que esta activo porque los demas me ven conectado
<reepeecheep> Hola alguien me puede ayudar con un problema en fedora
<reepeecheep> ?
<reepeecheep> se que es canal de Ubuntu :)
<reepeecheep> pero si alguien puede ...
<selina2> si cual problema
<reepeecheep> selina2 :
<reepeecheep> starting tell plymounth to write out runtime data ...
<reepeecheep> [    19.13.....] successfully loaded selinux
<reepeecheep> stared tell plymounth to write out runtime data
<reepeecheep> started recreate volatle files and directories
<selina2> ? what is that
<reepeecheep> aja cuando carga el sistema se tarda como un minuto. y ees en esa línea donde se tarda
<madymode> Hola! alguien sabe el comando para mostrar la cantidad de paquetes instalados? no la lista, solo el número. Gracias
<reepeecheep> no se si me entendieron
<reepeecheep> :P
<madymode> con dpkg -l me da toda la lista pero quiero saber la cantidad...
<cossier> madymode: apt-cache stats
<madymode> gracias cossier!!!
<reepeecheep> :P
<selina2> no entiendo nada cual es el problema?
<reepeecheep> :(
<reepeecheep> cuando arranca fedora 16
<reepeecheep> se tarda mucho en iniciar
<reepeecheep> y antes del logeo
<reepeecheep> ven que aparece la pantalla negrita que se llena de letritas
<selina2> ok pero tu reinicias todos los dias?
<reepeecheep> nop
<selina2> ok
<cossier> reepeecheep: pero llega a iniciar ?
<reepeecheep> si, despues de como un min
<selina2> eso es normal?
<selina2> la mia demora mas
<cossier> reepeecheep: cuanta memoria tienes
<cossier> ?
<matt23> madymode, has encontrado la solucion?
<reepeecheep> 4GBç
<reepeecheep> :O
<cossier> reepeecheep: es raro !!
<reepeecheep> sii
<hortiz> holss
<hortiz> holaaa
<hortiz> helloooo
<cossier> madymode: pudes probar apt-cache pknames | wc -l
<cossier> madymode: apt-cache pkgnames | wc -l
<cossier> madymode: corregido
<cossier> reepeecheep: intenta con yum update a ver si arregla algo
<cossier> reepeecheep: o mejor sudo yum update && sudo yum upgrade
<cossier> reepeecheep: puedes preguntar tambien en #fedora-es
<veronica> hola muy buenas
<veronica> alguien me puede ayudar a compartir archivos con windows?
<veronica> ya e pasado por google varias veces y no encuetro solucion no veo desde windows mi carpeta compartida
<selina2> instala dropbox
<selina2> es multi plataforma
<veronica> ya pero es un disco duro virtual -.-
<veronica> yo quiero compartir mi carpeta con otro equipo en red
<selina2> no entiendo disco duro virtual que es eso?
<veronica> ps claro tu tienes que subir tus archivos en una especie de disco duro virtual y despues bajarlos de otro ordenador
<selina2> ok pero con dropbox si tienes accesso a internet los puedes compartir
<selina2> especialmente documentos , musica y/o fotos
<veronica> ya pero solo tengo 2gb de capacidad
<veronica> y en red comparto todo todo lo que tenga en esa carpeta
<selina2> dropbox es gratis hasta 8gb
<veronica> ps a mi solo me dan 2gb
<selina2> si los 2gb es para empesar , a medida que invitas gente te aumentan la capacidad
<veronica> ps no se como invitar
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-17
<Titomen>  Sera que alguien me puede ayudar con esto .i have ubuntu 9.10 on sofware raid md0-boot (raid1) , md1-swap (raid1), md2-system (raid 5), md3-home (raid 5), i have a crash and even though system appears to be working well i get the following screen at boot: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/20120116104650458.jpg/
<selina2> ?
<Titomen> Selina 2: sera que me puedes ayudar con lo que me aprece al arrancar la maquina
<chilicuil> Titomen: parece como un bug, mmm, tal vez fue causado por una actualización..
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> hola GridCube
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> :)
<pipo65> no sabes si riversik logro montar el disco
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no lo he visto de vuelta
<pipo65> aa no sabes o no lo logro
<GridCube> no, no se
<pipo65> pero con el instructivo q le dieron ayer no creo q se le complique
<GridCube> no, ojala haya tenido suerte y haya podido recuperar sus datos
<oscar76> hola
<punkmexic> acabo de instalar lubuntu
<punkmexic> como le hago para que funcione el sonido?
<fosco_> buenas
<patt0n> quien me puede ayudar, tengo un problema con un monitor crt en ubuntu 11.10
<patt0n> necesito reconfigurar xorg, para que se pueda ver ubuntu. ya que con la configuracion por defecto se me va a negro
<patt0n> stand by
<patt0n> kien me puede ayudar¿?
<fosco_> pues es algo mas complicado de lo que parece
<patt0n> mm
<patt0n> estaba resonfigurando manualmente xorg
<patt0n> desde modo de recuperacion
<patt0n> como root
<patt0n> lo pude hacer, cambien los modos y las resoluciones
<patt0n> puse esto mas menos
<patt0n> Modes  “800×600@60″  “640×480@60″  “1280×960@60″ “1280×1024@60″  “1400×1050@60″ “1600×1200@60″
<patt0n> pork me aparecian 0
<patt0n> en esa parte de el xorg
<fosco_> ojo con las comillas
<fosco_> debes usar estas " "
<patt0n> " " ?
<patt0n> si
<patt0n> es que al archivo no puedo acceder
<patt0n> saque unos datos de una pagina
<patt0n> pero nose que mas debo agregar
<fosco_> debes agregar una linea que defina cada modo
<patt0n> guarde el archivo como /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> lo que has puesto son solo los nombres de los modos
<patt0n> mm
<patt0n> como deberia ser entonces
<fosco_> la configuracion exacta depende de cada monitor/vga
<fosco_> pero más o menos una definicion de modo seía así:
<fosco_> Modeline "1920x1080" 74.250 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1094 1124 +hsync +vsync interlace
<fosco_> tienes muchas formas de obtener esos modelines
<fosco_> por ejemplo si el liveCD te funciona bien los puedes sacr de ahi
<patt0n> tmpoco me agarra
<patt0n> use el alternative cd de ubuntu
<patt0n> pork el live cd normal y knoppix no funiono
<patt0n> fosco_
<patt0n> no me resulto
<fosco_> funcionó?
<patt0n> mira
<patt0n> no encontre la parte del modeline
<patt0n> y lo otro es que nano no me permite guardar el archivo, eso si tengo que probar en /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<patt0n> mira tengo un paste en ubuntu
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807301/
<patt0n> revisalo porfavor
<patt0n> este archivo lo encontre en /home/casa/xorg.conf.new
<patt0n> en /etc/x11/xorg.conf no hay nada
<patt0n> fosco_ nose en que parte del texto agregar los modelines
<patt0n> ni como poder grabar este archivo
<patt0n> pork no puedo apesar de que este como root
<fosco_> lo guardas donde sea y luego lo pones en su sitio con sudo mv xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<patt0n> ok, oie al modeline debo agregarle las opciones -hsync +vsync
<patt0n> ya encontre donde debo agregar esa linea, pero quede con esa duda
<fosco_> no es necesario
<patt0n> ya
<fosco_> mira aqui tienes un ejemplo de xorg.conf para que veas donde se ponen los modelines
<fosco_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<patt0n> voy a intentarlo una vez mas
<patt0n> ya
<patt0n> oie una consulta en la seccion screen cuando uno pone los modos, ejemplo "1280x1024" debo agregar @60, para agregar la frecuencia o no es necesario porque la saca a partir de los datos que pongo arriba?
<fosco_> si hay más de una frecuencia para la misma resolución si
<fosco_> si solo tienes una no es necesario
<patt0n> ya
<patt0n> ya encontces me voy a trabjar a consola
<patt0n> vuelvo en unos 20 minutos
<patt0n> gracias de verda
<LUCKATONI> !gambas
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'gambas'.
<patt0n> fosco_
<patt0n> logre modificar el archivo
<patt0n> pero no me resulto igual
<patt0n> fosco_
<sofw> Buenas como va,alguien ha instalado iplist en ubuntu 11.10 con gnome
<fosco_> no
<patt0n> fosco_
<corretico_> alguien!?
<riveryk> Buenos dias .... alguien me puede ayudar a recuperar un disco duro externo que se daño el arranque paso a ser sistema de archivos RAW o en su defecto necesito recuperar unos documentos cual es la mejor forma para hacerlo????
<patt0n> kieres reparar el disco duro antes de recuperar tus archivos?
<patt0n> usa el hdd regenerator
<patt0n> corretico_  si
<riveryk> me podrias ayudar a hacerlo??
<patt0n> dale
<patt0n> pero primero bajate el programa
<patt0n> y tienes que quemarlo en un cd
<riveryk> ok lo puedo bajar por el centro de software?
<patt0n> pork se utiliza de modo de boteo
<patt0n> no
<patt0n> es un programa externo
<patt0n> si kieres ver una utilidad de linux que te pueda ayudar ocupa esto
<patt0n> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/34593
<patt0n> fsck
<patt0n> kien sabe configurar Xorg.conf???
<patt0n> que me pueda ayudar
<corretico_> patt0n... tengo problemas con una LaserJet PRO m1212nf...
<patt0n> es el modelo del disco duro?
<selina2> cuando es impresora instala cups
<patt0n> si
<patt0n> y busca en la pagina de la impresora
<patt0n> sus drivers
<patt0n> para que los instales
<selina2> cups.org
<corretico_> oooooohhh
<patt0n> en caso de que no encuentres en la pagina
<corretico_> dejame verlo alli
<riveryk> patt0n_,  yo como puedo ver que sdb es el disco externo ???
<patt0n> mm
<fosco_> riveryk, sudo fdisk -l
<fosco_> eso te mostrará todos los discos y sus particiones
<corretico_> mmm no aparece
<patt0n> fosco_
<patt0n> mira te muestro lo que avanze con el tema del xorg.conf
<patt0n> sabes aunque le puse los datos, todavia no me toma
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807418/
<riveryk> fosco_,  tu siempre me ayudas.... espero que esta vez tb me salves...
<patt0n> riveryk el comando que te envio fosco te ayudara
<patt0n> ahi sabras en que disco o particion es la que necesitas pára el fsck
<riveryk> fosco_, tengo un disco duro externo y de un momento a otro paso a ser sistema de archivos RAW  y no puedo acceder a el... y necesito con urgencia acceder a unos documentos.. existe la posibilidad de vovler a tener acceso al disco.... o cual es lam ejor forma de recuperar los documentos??
<fosco_> riveryk, es dificil decirlo, hay utilidades de recuperacion tanto de archivos como de particiones, en tu caso supongo que lo mejor sería intentar recuperar la tabla de particiones
<fosco_> puedes usar testdisk por ejemplo
<fosco_> para recuperar archivos sueltos puedes usar photorec
<corretico_> es posible instalar Evolution y que funcione totalmente en lugar de Thunderbird en Ubuntu 11.10
<selina2> creo que si
<riveryk> fosco_, me podrias ayudar con el testdisk... en verdad necesito unos documentos muy urgente....
<fosco_> riveryk, la urgencia solo te va a llevar a no conseguir nada
<fosco_> relájate, infórmate bien y haz las cosas poco a poco
<fosco_> puedes encontrar guías de uso de testdisk en google
<LUCKATONI> como era para registrar en freenode?xd
<fosco_> patt0n, no veo nada raro en ese xorg.conf, seguro que está en /etc/X11?
<fosco_> !registro LUCKATONI
<kubot> LUCKATONI: Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<patt0n> si
<LUCKATONI> thanks foscó
<patt0n> fosco_
<patt0n> lo ise de acuerdo a lo que me dijiste
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807418/
<patt0n> ese es modificado
<patt0n> y este era antes
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807436/
<patt0n> para que veas las modificaciones que hice
<fosco_> patt0n, pero está en el sistio correcto?
<patt0n> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<patt0n> en ese sitio esta
<peragon> hola
<peragon> alguien me puede ayudar?
<fosco_> patt0n, ok, pues ahora ya lo que puedes hacer es analizar los errores
<fosco_> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<patt0n> ok
<peragon> holaa
<peragon> ???
<patt0n> conversando con un amigo me dice que cambie de 1280x1024 a 1280x800
<patt0n> pero tengo que agregar ese modeline
<peragon> ...
<peragon> selina2,
<selina2> si
<peragon> me puedes ayudar?
<selina2> si esta a mi alcanse
<peragon> ok
<corretico_> si cambia pero no como en su version anterior.. en donde desde la barra superior se ejecutaba ;-(
<peragon> me han tirado la red sabes arreglarlo?
<selina2> que es tirar la red?
<oscar76> hola, tengo un pequeño problema: mi pc tiene 2 cdroms pero en /media solo me aparece uno.  cómo puedo montar el otro?
<peragon> que me la deja sin conexion
<fosco_> oscar76, sabes como se llama el dispositivo?
<peragon> me la jode
<oscar76> fosco_ a qué te referís?
<corretico_> gente... nose si es impresion o que
<corretico_> pero ayer descargue e instale Ubuntu 11.10
<corretico_> esta perfecto en muchas cosas
<fosco_> los dispositivos en linux se llaman /dev/sdb o algo parecido, sabes ese nombre?
<corretico_> pero la siento con bastantes bugs...
<corretico_> tento mi sistema esta totalmente actualizado pero ni siquiera la opcion de reiniciar funciona
<selina2> si es que Unity es nuevo
<selina2> tiene bugs
<patt0n> fosco_
<patt0n> aki esta el pastebin de xorg
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807453/
<corretico_> en la compu de mi esposa tengo 11.10 y no me da los problems que tengo en esta...
<corretico_> jejeje
<corretico_> con el gran problema que quise pasar a Ubuntu maquinas de trabajo y estoy estancado jejeje
<LUCKATONI> fosco_, por que no me envian el correo?
<selina2> a ya , busca otras distros
<corretico_> bueno, no iba tanto por alli selina2, simplemente era un aporte para valorar si alguien tenia las mismas condiciones y retroalimentarme
<oscar76> bueno, pues el otro aparece como /media/cdrom
<selina2> ok
<corretico_> ubuntu tiene muchas virtudes... hay que verlo objetivamente... pero bueno gracias por la recomendacion
<fosco_> LUCKATONI, no lo se
<oscar76> aunque en /dev si aparecen /dev/cdrom y /dev/cdrom1
<LUCKATONI> ok gracias
<fosco_> oscar76, /media/cdrom es simplemente una carpeta donde /dev/cdrom es accesible
<fosco_> oscar76, vamos a probar a montar cdrom1 a ver si hay suerte, ejecuta esto
<fosco_> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom1 /mnt
<fosco_> patt0n, la linea 4 de tu xorg.conf contiene errores, revisalo
<oscar76> ah ya recuerdo fosco_, perdoná.  es que le cambié la fuente a la pc y creo que no conecté el cdrom, lol
<patt0n> 	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
<patt0n> esa es la linea 4
<patt0n> fijate en el pastebin fosco_
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807436/
<fosco_> en realidad las lineas 4 y 5 no te sirven de nada
<fosco_> puedes borrarlas o comentarlas sin problema
<fosco_> oscar76, ok, revisa el cable
<patt0n> tonces que crees que sera la falla
<patt0n> la linea 3?
<fosco_> claramente es la 4
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807418/
<patt0n> ok
<LUCKATONI> !register
<kubot> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<patt0n> y de lo que habla del xorg.conf.d
<LUCKATONI> !registro
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<patt0n> me fije que no tengo ese archivo
<patt0n> 	Screen      0  "Sony G520" "1280x1024_60.0"
<patt0n> esta bien eso?
<patt0n> o saco el _60.0
<fosco_> no estoy seguro, hace muchos años que no uso ese archivo
<patt0n> ya, por lo pronto fosco voy a sacar las lineas 4 y 5
<patt0n> para ver que sucede
<itespacios> hola a todos
<itespacios> amigos de casualidad alguno sabe como correr 2 veces itunes en mi equipo
<fosco_> itunes? estas en un canal de ubuntu
<fosco_> hasta luego
<itespacios> auch
<itespacios> mm alguno sabe a que canal eme podrian colaborar
<patt0n> fosco
<patt0n> fosco_
<itespacios> o alguno conoce un canal de hackers?
<patt0n> me tira el mismo error el log del xorg
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807493/
<patt0n> fosco es lo mismo poner en display modes 800x600 asi.. o como me aparece aca viewport?
<patt0n> es lo mismo
<patt0n> fosco_
<fosco_> "800x600"
<israel> hola
<Decepticon> buenas, buenas, buenas\
<Decepticon> todo bien!
<Decepticon> como estan gente==??
<Decepticon> lean esto y se van a reoir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/807559/
<israel> bien aqui pasando el rato
<Decepticon> me alegraron the moorning
<Decepticon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807559/
<israel> primera vez que lo instalas o que?
<Decepticon> no! no es mio
<Decepticon> es d un amigo
<Decepticon> jajajajame mori d la risa
<israel> a ok
<Decepticon> canal d linux mint =?
<israel> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<LUCKATONI> En Ubuntu antes al poner el cursor sobre un archivo de audio, no reproducia?Por que ahora no me va
<riveryk_> fosco_, hice lo del testdisk y ya por lo menos lo reconoce al conectarlo.... pero me sale eso  "Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"
<riveryk_> quien me puede ayudar a solucionar este error..... " Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"
<riveryk_> quien me puede ayudar a solucionar este error..... " Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"!!!!
<riveryk_> Buenas...
<IPhreak> buenas señores
<riveryk_> IPhreak,me podrias ayudar
<IPhreak> dime
<riveryk_> IPhreak, tengo un problema con un disco duro extraible y me sale "Error creating moint point: Read-only file system"
<IPhreak> riveryk_:  mira esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828826
<m4v> riveryk_: que sistema de archivos tenés en ese disco?
<riveryk> buenas quien me colabora con: rror mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<riveryk> Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<riveryk> porfavor :(
<oscar76> riveryk, es una usb o un disco duro? y qué sistema de archivos tiene?
<riveryk> quien me puede ayudar a solucionar este error..... " Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"!!!!
<GridCube> riveryk, :(
<GridCube> es el mismo del otro dia
<GridCube> ?
<riveryk> o por lo menos necesito sacar todos los documentos de office del disco externo... las peliculas y lo demas no improta
<GridCube> todavia no pudiste arreglarlo?
<riveryk> que programa es el mejor para eso?
<GridCube> riveryk, photorec
<riveryk> pero como hago para que photo rec solo me salve los documentos de office?
<riveryk> GridCube, sabes antes nisiquiera lo reconocia ahora lo reconoce pero me sale ese error
<riveryk> que puedo hacer ??
<GridCube> riveryk, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Paso_A_Paso#Selecci.C3.B3n_de_archivos_a_recuperar
<mimecar> leete muy bien la documentacion de photorec
<mimecar> que lo que hagas afectará a posteriores intentos
<riveryk> ok debo irme gracias vuelvo en un rato y me siguen ayudando
<riveryk> chao
<Decepticon> buenassssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Decepticon> como estan=???
<Decepticon> alguien ha usado rosetta stone en linux o mejor dicho ubuntu =??
<mimecar> nop
<Decepticon> alguien +
<fosco_> no
<Decepticon> chuzo!
<Decepticon> bueno
<Decepticon> haber! se puede configurar wine para q me lea un headset =?
<mimecar> que es un headset?
<Decepticon> mimecar: es en serio la pregunta=????
<Decepticon> http://www.nacr.com/uploadedImages/H261N.jpg
<mimecar> ese no es un termino en castellano
<fosco_> creo que es una de esas cosas que llevan los trabajadores del McDonald's
<mimecar> traduccion: "auriculares con micrófono"
<Decepticon> fosco_:  si eso mismo! alli esta el link
<Decepticon> no saben ingles
<Decepticon> esa palabra se usa x defecto asi como sudo
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si tu lo dices
<Decepticon> mimecar: aca se usa eso y se dice asi! si dices auriculares te dan otra cosas
<fosco_> Decepticon, si en ubuntu funciona en wine también funcionará, si ubuntu no puede usarlo wine tampoco
<mimecar> ya, pero en el canal hay gente de aca y allí
<Decepticon> fosco_: ahhh! bueno el problema es q pase toda esa tormenta d buscar el wine correcto para rosetta stone 3.4.7
<Decepticon> fosco_: y ya hasta instale los idiomas pero me frena alo ultimo cuando dice configuracion para headset, como si no hubiera headset y los headset son USB
<mimecar> Decepticon: te funcionan en ubuntu?
<Decepticon> fosco_: pero rosetta stone no reconoce mis headset
<Decepticon> mimecar: si! oigo bien y puedo hablar
<mimecar> funcionan en otros programas que usen wine?
<Decepticon> mimecar: bueno no se xq es lo unico q he instalado alli
<mimecar> busca un programa sencillo y mira si funciona
<Decepticon> ummm ! q use un headset
<Decepticon> tendre q probar en casa haber como me sale
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> tenbgo otro headset pero es de plugs osea de configuracion vieja no es USB sino de los otros
<Decepticon> http://www.cignal.com.ar/prod_images/0000000599_1.jpg
<mimecar> lo normal es que se conecten a la tarjeta de sonido
<Decepticon> pero mi otro headset tiene 2 plugs pero mi notebook tiene 1 de sonido no para microfono
<Decepticon> ya q el trae un micro interno
<Decepticon> eso sera compatible con plugs convertido a USB =?
<mimecar> Decepticon: intenta traducir los terminos que usas
<Decepticon> http://sv.compuaccesorios.com/images/adap%20usb%20a%20tarj%20de%20sonido.JPG
<Decepticon> mira la imagen asi mismo
<LUCKATONI> Buenas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> LUCKATONI, saludos
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: tienes los logs?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, el mismo dia los hice
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, miralos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/oneiric
<mimecar> ok
<israel> cual es el problema?
<braybaut> buenas tardes
<israel> buenas
<mimecar> hola israel
<israel> hola
<anikras> hola
<anikras> alguien sabe como descargar varios archivos de un servidor apache ??
<fosco_> anikras: wget URL
<anikras> thanks
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-18
<patt0n> kien me puede ayudar a configurar la resolucion de un monitor crt  en xorg.conf?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<sasha__> hola
<sasha__> tengo una pregunta, acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 y he lanzado gufw y me sale apache2 a la escucha en el puerto 80
<sasha__> yo no he instalado apache ni sale en sinaptyc como instalado
<sofw> buenas noches como andan.queria hacer una consulta sobre si alguien a instalado iplist en ubuntu 11.10 con gnome
<UBravo> Ami no me gusta la SOPA
<UBravo> I not like the SOPA
<m4v> !ot UBravo
<kubot> UBravo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<hortiz> holaaa
<hortiz> hay alguienn ??
<merq> hola
<merq> alguien de argentina ?
<debsan> merq, seguro
<debsan> que pasó ?
<merq> de donde sos ?
<debsan> Bs As
<merq> ok
<debsan> merq, vos ?
<merq> estna organizando una manifestacion enfrente de la embajada de estos unidos para prostetar por el tema de la censura en internet
<merq> hay que reunir mas gente
<merq> te sumas ?
<inkernod> Hola
<habanany> Necesito ayuda Si tienes problemas al escuchar el audio, abre cualquier reproductor de MP3, y utiliza la opcion de abrir URL y coloca la siguiente direccion mms://media.enet.cu/radiorebelde
<habanany> Alguien me dice como usar la información que puse anteriormente con mi HTC EVO 3d
<riveryk> buenos dias
<riveryk> alguien por aca?
<riveryk> fosco_, buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<riveryk> llevo como 3 dias tratando de arreglar un disco externo de 500 Gb y no he podido, me podrias ayudar?
<riveryk> y tengo unos documentos que necesito recuperar muy urgente...
<riveryk> me sale ... Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdc1: can't read superblock
<fosco_> ya te dije como hacerlo, usa testdisk o photorec
<riveryk> si pero con el testsik logre que lo reconociera el pc pero no logram ontarla
<riveryk> fosco_ ayudame porfavor para saber como puedo hacer... en verdad me tiene del techo esos docuemntos
<fosco_> http://www.tribulinux.com/testdisk-y-photorec-para-reparar-particiones-y-recuperar-archivos-en-linux-windows-macos.html
<riveryk> no fosco no sirve ..... me sigue saliendo lo mismo ... :(
<riveryk> me doy por vencido.....cual es el mejor programa para recuperar informacion de un disco duro externo que formatie  por nmotivos de fuerza mayor????? :(
<atotclic> prueba ubuntu rescue
<riveryk> atotclic, es bueno??
<atotclic> riveryk: en principio si
<riveryk> atotclic, como que en principio?
<atotclic> pero que formnareaste
<riveryk> atotclic, un disco duro externo
<atotclic> segun que problema sea
<atotclic> formateaste
<atotclic> un disco duro da igual externo o interno es un disco duro el cual tansolo o va por cable usb
<atotclic> puedes hasta recuperar datos de un pendrive
<riveryk> cable usb
<atotclic> si usb
<atotclic> que hiciste formateaste?? has grabado algo encima
<atotclic> en mi web tengo varios para recuperar datos extension .es
<Vero2> Buen día a todos. A ver si alguien me puede dar una mano. Al querer hacer sudo apt-get update me sale lo siguiente:
<atotclic> para no hacer spam
<atotclic> Vero2:  que te sale
<Vero2> espera que se cortó
<atotclic> Vero2: estas
<Vero2> si dice ésto: Leyendo listas de paquetes... ¡Error!
<Vero2> E: No se pudo tratar el archivo de paquetes /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.unc.edu.ar_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_binary-i386_Packages (1)
<Vero2> E: No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.
<Vero2> Aparte, cada dos por tres , al encender, hace comprobaciones de los discos y encuentra errores que aparentemente arregla
<Vero2> alguna idea de lo que hay que hacer?
<dylan66> pasanos tu source.list por pastebin
<Vero2> bueno
<Vero2> dylan66:  no recuerdo el comando please
<dylan66> cat /etc/apt/source.list
<Vero2> gracias
<dylan66> sources.list
<dylan66> perdon
<riveryk> atotclic,  mira te cuento..... tengo un disco duro... de un momento a otro paso a ser sistema de archivos RAW y llevo 3 dias intentanto recuperar el arranque del disco pero no fui capaz... entonces pienso en formatearlo..(aun no lo hago)  y recuperar la info
<Vero2> dylan66: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808563/
<atotclic> riveryk: sabes si la bios lo detecta como usb
<dylan66> tienes paquetes rotos o dependencias incumplidas??
<atotclic> Vero2: eso es el sources.list
<Vero2> paquetes rotos puedo verlos en Synaptic pero dependencias incumplidas, cómo puedo saber?
<dylan66> rotos no hay?
<atotclic> haz un apt-get upgrade
<atotclic>  a ver que te dice
<Vero2> atotclic es una pregunta la tuya o una afirmación?
<dylan66> quizas deshabilitando la linea 20 y 21 se arregle
<Vero2> dylan66: veo si informa algo Synaptic
<dylan66> las dependencias te las dice cuamdo intalas algo
<atotclic> es afirmacion con el sources list tan solo puedo ver tos repositorios no se que problema puedas tener
<atotclic>  lo unico que veo es que has actualizado de lucid a oneric
<Vero2> dylan66:  tampoco puedo ver en Synaptic porque me algo parecido
<dylan66> esta bloqueado?
<Vero2> cuando instalé no me informó de falta de dependencias, además cuando actualizo lo hago con el Gestor
<dylan66> prueba lo que dijo atotclic
<Vero2> y sí, no me deja entrar
<atotclic> vero si haces un sudo apt-get upgrade te dira si tioenes algun problema eso es lo que necesito saber
<Vero2> ok atotclic , lo hare y te digo
<Vero2> Leyendo listas de paquetes... ¡Error!
<Vero2> E: No se pudo tratar el archivo de paquetes /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.unc.edu.ar_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_binary-i386_Packages (1)
<Vero2> E: No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.
<dylan66> colocale una # a las lineas 20 y 21
<dylan66> a ver si es eso
<Vero2> ok
<dylan66> y actualiza
<dylan66> deb ser root
<Vero2> si, lo hago con sudo
<Vero2> dylan66: no me permite escribir
<atotclic> si te permite escribir pero no lo ves
<atotclic> primera norma de linux
<atotclic>  la contraseña no se refleja
<Vero2> no es la contraseña
<Vero2> eso ya lo se
<atotclic> tu pon sudo apt-get upgrade
<atotclic> y luego la conrtraseña
<Vero2> no me permite marcar las lineas 20 y 21
<atotclic> para modificar elñ sourceslist
<Vero2> bueno ok veo
<atotclic>  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dylan66> hazlo de forma grafica
<dylan66> gksu nautilus en consola
<atotclic> y coloca las almoadillas delante de las dos lineas que te han dicho dylan66
<dylan66> y abres sistema de archivos etc apt sources.list
<atotclic> o   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<atotclic> gedit es editopr grafico
<Vero2> ok funciona con gedit
<Vero2> ok ya lo hice y ahora?
<dylan66> actualiza a ver
<dylan66> apt-get update
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> sigue saliendo el mismo error
<Vero2> les mando un image shack de la advertencia que me sale
<lex_luthorwin> alguien la tiene idea si existe un comando en el shell para buscar todas las lineas tipeadas con anterioriadad
<dylan66> deshace lo que cambiaste entonces
<dylan66> sacale las almohadillas
<Vero2> ok
<lex_luthorwin> algo que encuentre los comandos tipeados con anterioridas sin usar la las cuatro flechas
<fosco__> lex_luthorwin: pulsa Ctrl+R y empieza a teclear el comando
<lex_luthorwin> haaaaaaaaa graciassssssss fosco__
<Vero2> dylan66:  no había tomado el save antes. Ahora sí y se pudo hacer el update. Aparte acaba de salir el Gestor de actualizaciones y voy a ver si funciona.
<dylan66> okk
<atotclic> dale al la flecha de arriba
<Vero2> dylan y atotlic, todo ok. Acaba de actualizar sin problemas :-)) Muchas gracias a los dos.
<dylan66> de nada
<dylan66> pero quizas esa lina sea necesaria
<dylan66> la que marcamos
<dylan66> linea
<Vero2> pues cuando no estaban marcadas no podía actualizar
<dylan66> la parte de universe oneiric
<dylan66> informate bien de como deberia quedar tu sources.list
<dylan66> copia alguana que este en interent bien armada
<dylan66> internet
<Vero2> bueno veré aunque será de confiar?
<atotclic> piensa que por algunas zonas hay apagones web
<Vero2> y en mi casa hubo la semana pasada
<Vero2> yo vivo en Argentina
<atotclic> y ese repositorio si es de confianza
<atotclic> descomentalo y prueba otra vez
<dylan66> pueden haber caido los servidores por un tiempo
<atotclic> descomentar quitar almoadillas
<Vero2> bueno puedo probar
<atotclic> como lo has cambiado por consola con gksu nautilus o con gedit??? Vero2
<Vero2> por consola con gedit
<atotclic> ok, lo has hecho en modo superusuario, con gedit, para que te quede constancia.
<Vero2> lo hice con sudo y despues lo guardé
<Vero2> dylan66:  con respecto a los servidores, sí puede ser, pero hace rato que viene con problemas de chequeo de discos, cosa que antes no pasaba
<dylan66> son dos problemas totalmente distintos
<dylan66> lo de recien con lo del disco
<Vero2> claro, pero como hacías mención a los servidores
<dylan66> cada 25 veces que se monta un disco fsck realiza un analisis del disco
<dylan66> cuando inicias el sistema
<dylan66> entra autilidad de discos a ver si tu disco esta dañado
<Vero2> pero hablaba de la imposibilidad de montar el disco
<Vero2> y daba la posibilidad de tratar de arreglar y yo le decía que sí
<Vero2> ahora entro
<dylan66> el disco duro que tiene el sistema instalado?
<Vero2> tengo dos discos, en uno Windows y en el otro Ubuntu 11.10
<Vero2> siempre hacía referencia al disco de Ubuntu por supuesto
<dylan66> dods discos o dos particiones?
<Vero2> No son particiones. Son dos discos individuales
<dylan66> ahhhh
<Vero2> dylan cuando hablas de la utilidad de disco a cual te refieres?
<dylan66> se llama palimpsest
<dylan66> no se si viene en el ubuntu 11.10
<Vero2> no creo tenerlo instalado
<Vero2> no me suena
<dylan66> pone palimpsest en el lens
<Vero2> ahora lo busco en Synaptic
<Vero2> o en Terminal
<dylan66> si en cualquiera
<Vero2> sí salió la ventana
<Vero2> ahora qué miro?
<dylan66> hace click sobre el disco que da problemas
<Vero2> ya lo hice
<dylan66> dice el disco esta sano?
<dylan66> con un puntito verde
<Vero2> a ver
<Vero2> si, dice que está sano
<dylan66> tambien dice datos smart
<Vero2> si
<Vero2> dice ver datos smart y  ejecutar autocomprobaciones
<dylan66> ver datos
<Vero2> está todo junto dylan
<dylan66> ahh en mi caso no
<dylan66> bueno dale
<dylan66> a eso
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> Hay datos que están ok, otros que dice N/D y hay un solo ítem en rojo que es Temperatura del flujo del aire que dice que falló en el pasado
<dylan66> ni idea de eso
<Vero2> dice en el pasado...
<Vero2> bueno qué opinás de todo?
<dylan66> sino tienes sectores erroneos
<dylan66> no habria problema
<dylan66> no dice ejecutar autocomprobacion?
<Vero2> a ver
<Vero2> si, para ver la superficie. Lo corro?
<dylan66> sii
<Vero2> ok
<dylan66> lo otro es ver tu fstab a ver si esta todo ok
<Vero2> dice: completado satisfactoriamente
<dylan66> no se que problema podria ser Vero2
<Vero2> bueno, por el momento lo dejamos. Gracias por tu ayuda.
<dylan66> de nada
<xblaster> BUENAS
<Marverick> hola
<xblaster> alguna aplicacion para bajar mp3 desde modo consola?
<alf221> hola
<xblaster> hola
<xblaster> descargar mp3 modo consola?
<riveryk> buenos dias
<riveryk> atotclic, aun estas?
<riveryk> cual seria la mejor forma de recuperar archivos de un disco externo formateado ???
<Lamusj> buenos dias!
<Karnak> mejor programa para recuperar archivos en discos formateados??
<Lamusj> me gustaria saber si aqui hay alguien que me pueda ayudar a solucionar un problema de grub al instalar el vector linux
<selina2> hi
<Karnak> selina2, me podrias ayudar?
<selina2> aver si
<k-milogars> abajo la sopa
<Karnak> necesito recuperar archivos de un disco que perdi su arranque y no tengo acceso a el.... intente mucho arreglarlo pero no pude... entocnes opte por recuperar su informacion... que me recomiendan??
<fosco_> nas
<selina2> puppy linux
<patt0n> ola ola
<patt0n> fosco_
<fosco_> hola
<patt0n> como estas
<patt0n> oie te queria pedir ayud
<patt0n> pork de verdad estoy muy complicado
<patt0n> todas las distro que e probado me dan el mismo error
<patt0n> que se me van las pantallas a standby
<heikki_> lol, yo no hablo español bien, pero tengo que tratar hablar un poco. Tal vez leo muchas nuevas cosas :>
<heikki_> s/leo/aprendo
<patt0n> fosco_ me puedes ayudar porfavor
<patt0n> que de verdad ya nose que hacer
<xrdodrx> patt0n, describe lo que pasa cuando enciendes la computadora con mas detalles
<xrdodrx> puedes bootear de livecd/liveusb?
<Karnak> fosco_, de nuevo gracias... con el testdisk logre lo que necesitaba, siempre me salvas la vida
<patt0n> xrdodrx
<patt0n> mira
<patt0n> lo que sucede es que enciendo el pc
<patt0n> me toma grub
<patt0n> eligo ubuntu
<patt0n> y la pantalla se me va a negro
<patt0n> ahora me fije junto a fosco que no estaba configurado xorg.conf
<patt0n> en /etc/X11/
<xrdodrx> patt0n, ubuntu 11.10?
<patt0n> lo configure manualmente
<patt0n> si
<patt0n> 11.10
<patt0n> yo tengo un pc
<patt0n> procesador fm1 a8-3850
<patt0n> con una placa gigabite A75M-S2V
<patt0n> y tarjeta de video integrada ati radeon hd 6550D
<patt0n> mira te mando un pastebin con la configuracion de xorg que hice mas el log de xorg?
<xrdodrx> patt0n, http://askubuntu.com/questions/88157/how-can-i-disable-the-purple-bootloader-splash-at-boot
<patt0n> yo tengo bien configurado grub
<xrdodrx> boot usando el livecd y borre el archivo /etc/init/plymouth.conf
<patt0n> de echo puedo hacer modo recovery
<fosco_> Karnak, de nada
<patt0n> lo que sucede es una configuracion del xorg es la que no me toma
<xrdodrx> este desactiva el splash screen
<xrdodrx> y debe dejarte ver donde esta fracasando el kernel durante el boot
<patt0n> mmm
<patt0n> mira
<xrdodrx> estoy mirando
<xrdodrx> ;3
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808785/
<patt0n> ahi esta el xorg configurado
<patt0n> que hicer
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808789/
<patt0n> y ese es el log del xorg
<patt0n> donde indica la falla
<fosco_> aun estas asi?
<schon> hola, en ubuntu lts como puedo deshabilitar la indexacion , encontre esto pero no veo esa opcion en lucid : ir a menú/Sistema/Preferencias/Sesiones y desmarco la opción "Tracker".
<fosco_> ;)
<patt0n> si fosco_
<patt0n> no puedo avanzar de eso
<patt0n> sigue tirandose a negro
<patt0n> ahora intente instalar linux mint y ni eso puedo
<patt0n> :(
<fosco_> yo creo que el problema es sencillo y de sintazis en la primera seccion
<patt0n> que sera
<k-milogars> instale debian
<patt0n> dice que hay una falla en la linea 4
<fosco_> patt0n, deja la primera seccion asi y prueba si inicia http://paste.ubuntu.com/808792/
<patt0n> ya ok
<patt0n> oie pero para que haga bien el enlace deberia realizar los cambios abajo tmb
<schon> en lucid donde esta la opcion de sesiones?
<fosco_> cambia sólo lo que te he puesto
<patt0n> ok
<patt0n> reinicio y vuelvo
<schon> podrian decirme si existe algun canal de ayuda para ubuntu lucid?
<xangua> !pregunta  | schon
<kubot> schon: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<schon> hola, en ubuntu lts como puedo deshabilitar la indexacion , encontre esto pero no veo esa opcion en lucid : ir a menú/Sistema/Preferencias/Sesiones y desmarco la opción "Tracker".
<patt0n> fosco_
<patt0n> no tomo
<schon> aca sobre ubuntu lucid no hay soporte de ayuda
<patt0n> me lanza el mismo error
<schon> necesito un link de soporte de ayuda para lucid , es urgente
<israel> !ucid | schon
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ucid'.
<israel> !lucid | schon
<kubot> schon: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la duodécima serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<schon> nadie sabe decirme donde hay un canal de ayuda para ubuntu?
<dylan66> aqui mismo
<schon> si pues no lo parece
<dylan66> que es la indexacion?
<schon> es una especie de registro de busquedas que consume muchos recursos de la pc
<schon> y en ubuntu lucid se nota
<patt0n> fosco_
<patt0n> Mira salio otra cosa
<reepeecheep> Hola oigan alguien sabe como ocultar el dash de ubuntu
<reepeecheep> ?
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808837/
<reepeecheep> y solo mostrarlo cuando... presione alguna combinacion especñifica
<xangua> reepeecheep: se muestra cuando presionas la tecla super/windows/ubuntu
<patt0n> xrdodrx
<reepeecheep>  xangua:  si, pero = si te vas con el cursor hacia la izq
<reepeecheep> te lo muestra
<schon> como puedo deshabilitar la indexacion , encontre esto pero no veo esa opcion en lucid : ir a menú/Sistema/Preferencias/Sesiones y desmarco la opción "Tracker".
<xangua> schon: sis, prefs, aplicaciones al inicio
<patt0n> xangua
<reepeecheep> no quiero eso (Y), solo me gustaria que apreciera con meta
<patt0n> tu sabes configurar xorg.conf?
<schon> xangua bajo que nombre en aplicaciones de inicio aparece esa opcion ?
<xangua> no sé, yo no tengo nada de tracker schon
<schon> en ubuntu no hay ninguna opcion directa para deshabilitar la indexacion ?
<schon> nadie sabe deshabilitar la indexacion en ubuntu?
<xangua> desinstalalo¿
<schon> si pero necesito el parametro magico para hacerlo
<schon> ya que opcion directa no hay
<xangua> sudo apt-get purge ¿
<seyacat> hola ubuntues, asisto a usd a ver si me pueden hechar una mano
<schon> purge all ?
<xangua> purge nombredelprograma schon
<seyacat> estoy tratando de hacer que un usuario se conecte a un servidor por ssh sin necesidad de contraseña.  Con mi usuario que es administrador no tengo problemas, pero repito el procedimiento con usuario limitado y siempre pide la contraseña.
<seyacat> si alguien tiene alguna pista le agradezco
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe xq Empathy del 10.10 no entra a msn
<cesar18> ??
<schon> xaguan ok purge nopierdasmaseltiempo.aca
<schon> xaguan me voy porque me duermo y mas aca todavia
<fzeta> iepa!
<patt0n> kien me puede ayudar
<patt0n> tengo un problema con xorg.conf
<selina2> ok
<fzeta> patt0n: lanza la pregunta, no nos dejes con la duda;-)
<patt0n> ya mira
<patt0n> lo que sucede es que e configurado xorg.conf
<patt0n> pero me falta una cosa
<patt0n> las fuentes
<patt0n> mira el error que me da
<patt0n> en el log de xorg
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808837/
<mimecar> patt0n: ¿que es lo que has modificado en ese archivo?
<patt0n> todo
<patt0n> pork estaba en blanco
<patt0n> en un comienzo
<patt0n> no reconocia los screens
<patt0n> ni tampoco tenia ningun modeline
<mimecar> patt0n: tiene que estar en blanco inicialmente
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808879/
<patt0n> si
<mimecar> el sistema detecta la configuracion si no tiene xorg
<mimecar> .conf
<patt0n> pero el problema es que no cargaba
<patt0n> y la pantalla estaba en standby
<patt0n> cargaba grub
<mimecar> no has rellenado el archivo a mano verdad?
<patt0n> si a mano
<patt0n> habian algunos campos basicos
<mimecar> el sistema lo rellena si se lo pides
<patt0n> pero lo edite en conjunto con fosco_
<patt0n> bueno en ese momento no sabia como
<patt0n> lo bueno es que ya esta completo
<patt0n> ahora lo que sucede es que faltan las fuentes
<patt0n> encontre como instalar cyrillic
<patt0n> por apt
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu usas?
<patt0n> pero The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
<patt0n> nose como hacerlo
<patt0n> 11.10 64 bits
<patt0n> mi pc es un fm1 a8 3850
<patt0n> y una placa gigabite a75M-S2V
<patt0n> y una apu ati radeon hd 6550d
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualziaciones?
<patt0n> no
<patt0n> por lo que te mencionaba
<patt0n> solo alcanze a instalarlo
<patt0n> el alternate cd
<patt0n> pork el normal no lo tomo tampoco
<patt0n> ni ninguna distribucion
<patt0n> todas se hiban a standby por el monitor
<patt0n> solo lo que tomo fue el windows 7
<patt0n> intente con knoppix, debian, ubuntu y linux mint
<mimecar> ¿no te funciona una knoppix con frame buffer?
<patt0n> tmpoco
<patt0n> nose que sera, pensaba que era mi monitor, pero probe con un monitor lcs
<patt0n> lcd y tmpoco tomo
<m4v> patt0n: el log de Xorg que das no tiene errores, solo warnings.
<patt0n> entonces porque el monitor se va a standby
<mimecar> patt0n: que pasa en el sistema cuando inicias con un live cd?
<patt0n> y no permite visualizar el escritorio
<patt0n> se va a standby
<patt0n> lo unico que funciono
<m4v> patt0n: no lo se, lo que sí se es que la razón no está en el log del Xorg
<patt0n> fue instalar ubuntu con el alternate cd
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta grafica tienes?
<patt0n> compre un fm1
<patt0n> esa tecnologia tiene cpu mas tarjeta grafica
<patt0n> apu llano
<patt0n> fm1 a8 3850
<mimecar> tarjeta sin marca conocida?
<patt0n> ati radeon hd
<m4v> a mí me pasa algo así con una pc vieja, el monitor se apaga cuando inicia, pero sospecho que es por un problema de temperatura en el CPU o GPU.
<patt0n> dice que lo reconoce
<patt0n> mira fijate en el log del xorg
<patt0n> dice que soporta la generacion 6000 del las radeon hd
<mimecar> quien lo dice?
<patt0n> el log
<patt0n> que podra ser?
<patt0n> fosco_
<LUCKATONI> sabeis de algún traductor bueno?
<patt0n> google traductor
<fosco_> LUCKATONI, online u offline?
<LUCKATONI> offline fosco_
<fosco_> stardict
<fosco_> hora de irse
<fosco_> nos vemos
<patt0n> m4v
<patt0n> miren encontre otra informacion en el log
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808919/
<patt0n> kien me puede ayudar
<m4v> patt0n: que placa de vídeo tienes?
<patt0n> tengo una ati radeon hd 6550d
<patt0n> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_a83850_graphics&num=3
<patt0n> mira ahi habla un poco de el procesador en ubuntu
<m4v> patt0n: donde dice que esa configuración está rota para el driver radeon.
<patt0n> dice en la ultima pagina que te mande?
<patt0n> o en el log que te envie primero?
<m4v> "While unfortunate that the AMD Llano system appears broken, at least for this hardware configuration, it's not terribly surprising"
<patt0n> mmm
<m4v> todas las pruebas que muestra son con el driver privativo
<patt0n> no puedo hacer nada?
<mimecar> instalar el driver...
<patt0n> y como instalo el driver privativo?
<mimecar> lo descargas y lo ejecutas con sudo
<patt0n> pero no me permite conectarme a internet en el modo recovery
<mimecar> no tienes una memoria USB?
<m4v> patt0n: el modo recovery tiene una opción para root con red
<patt0n> si lo ise
<patt0n> pero despues intento obtener algun archivo por medio de apt
<patt0n> y me dice que no los encuentra
<patt0n> despues le pongo update
<patt0n> y tampoco lo puede hacer
<patt0n> si, si tengo una memoria usb
<mimecar> descarga el archivo y lo copias
<patt0n> mimecar
<patt0n> no encuentro el driver en internet
<mimecar> ¿has entrado en la web del fabricante?
<patt0n> si
<patt0n> mir
<patt0n> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst116bHotfix.aspx
<mimecar> lo haces un poco complicado
<patt0n> quiero hacerlo facil
<patt0n> pero la verdad e buscado las formas y no me resulta
<mimecar> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<mimecar> entras en la web de ati y dices que quieres descargar el driver
<patt0n> buenisima
<patt0n> gracias
<patt0n> ahora te queria hacer una consulta
<patt0n> como instalo el driver
<patt0n> se lo del comando sh para los run
<mimecar> lo ejecutas con sudo
<patt0n> pero nose como acceder al pendrive
<mimecar> cd /media/loquesea
<patt0n> mimecar y despues de instalarlo solo reinicio?
<patt0n> o debo hacer algo mas?
<mimecar> si
<patt0n> ya voy a intentarlo
<patt0n> gracias por la ayuda
<patt0n> vuelvo en 5 min
<patt0n> mimecar
<patt0n> no puedo entrar al pendrive
<patt0n> es necesario montarlo o se monta automaticamente
<patt0n> ?
<mimecar> ¿está montado?
<patt0n> no creo
<patt0n> yo intente montarlo
<patt0n> pero nose como
<patt0n> solo se que es el comando mount
<patt0n> pero nose que mas
<patt0n> lo otro que pensaba era quemar un cd con el archivo
<mimecar> cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> y mira en que dispositivo esta el usb
<patt0n> como se monta despues?
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/dispositivo /media/carpeta
<mimecar> la carpeta tiene que existir...
<mimecar> sudo mkdir /media/carpeta
<patt0n> ya ok
<patt0n> kien me puede ayudar
<patt0n> mi ubuntu se queda pegado despues que checkea la bateria
<dylan66> como sabes que es cuando chequea la bateria?
<patt0n> kien me puede ayudar, ubuntu no me inicia
<patt0n> !!
<patt0n> solo llega hasta la verificacion de la bateria, despues se queda pegado
<Silver96> Hola amigos
<Silver96> Alguien sabe como tr4ansparentar el gtk De ubuntu 11.10
<Silver96> A bueno
<mandala> hola
<mandala> una pregunta alguno sabe porque ubuntu 64bit no me toma los 4gygas
<mandala> de ram
<selina2> ni idea
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-19
<patt0n> kien me puede ayudar tengo un problema en el arranque de ubuntu
<patt0n> de repente se sale el splash screen
<patt0n> y se queda colgado despues de revisar el estado de la bateria
<tony1> hola. ¿como puedo grabar, por ejemplo, antena 3 o telecinco online?  Estoy en ubuntu 10.10
<dylan66> son programas de tv?
<tony1> si
<dylan66> con alguna aplicacion que graba videos del escritorio
<dylan66> como gtkrecordmydesktop
<tony1> está en el repositorio?
<dylan66> supongo que si
<patt0n> kien me puede ayudar tengo un problema en el arranque de ubuntu
<patt0n> de repente se sale el splash screen
<dylan66> tambien xvidcap
<patt0n> y se queda colgado despues de revisar el estado de la bateria
<dylan66> tambien esta istanbul
<tony1> dylan66:  gracias, voy a buscarlo
<dylan66> de nada
<dylan66> tienes el sistema actualizado patt0n ?
<patt0n> si
<patt0n> mira lo que sucede que tenia falla en el video
<patt0n> no me reconocia la tarjheta
<patt0n> instale los drivers privativos
<patt0n> de una ati radeon hd 6550d
<patt0n> despues de eso pude arrancar ubuntu
<dylan66> entonces no tiene nada ue ver con la bateria
<dylan66> es eso
<patt0n> y lo primero que me pidio fue actualizarlo por completo
<patt0n> lo actualize y despues no arranco mas
<dylan66> como instalaste los drivers?
<patt0n> por un pendrive
<patt0n> descarge un archivo en windows 7
<patt0n> del driver de tarjeta de video ati
<patt0n> para linux 64 bit
<patt0n> despues por el modo recovery los pase a ubuntu y lo instale
<dylan66> si mal no recuerdo la intalcion de drivers se hace sin entorno grafico
<patt0n> exacto
<patt0n> lo ise asi
<patt0n> pork no me cargaba la x
<dylan66> nunca te cargo las x?
<patt0n> si
<patt0n> cuando lo instale tomo
<patt0n> pero despues me pidio actualizar elñ sistema
<patt0n> ya que nunca habia podido entrar al entorno grafico
<patt0n> lo ise
<patt0n> y despues volvio a suceder algo parecido
<patt0n> se queda colgado
<patt0n> antes no tomaba nada eso si, solamente agarraba grub y despues el monitor se hiba a estand by
<dylan66> te iba decir que desintalaras el driver desde una tty
<dylan66> pero si ya funcionaba mal no sera solucion
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/809226/+
<patt0n> ahi esta el log de xorg
<patt0n> estaba pensando volver a instalar el driver de video
<patt0n> kisas se desconfiguro cuando actualize el sistema
<dylan66> me da que no existe el pastebin
<patt0n> pork me fije que tambien se actualizo a una nueva imagen de la kernel
<patt0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/809226/
<patt0n> ahi si
<dylan66> y no puedes intentar entrar con el kernel anteriro
<patt0n> si lo intente
<patt0n> pero se cae en el mismo lugar
<dylan66> y no anda?
<dylan66> intenta ir auna tty
<dylan66> y actualizar nuevamente
<dylan66> a ver que pasa
<patt0n> ya
<patt0n> lo hare por el modo recovery yo creo
<patt0n> ya esperame y te comento como me fue
<patt0n> sino , tu sabes alguna forma de poder ver los log para saber en que exactamente falla?
<dylan66> cat /var/log/xorg.0.log
<patt0n> volviii
<patt0n> pero tengo una duda
<patt0n> me aparece aqyu en controles adicionales que no tengo instalados los controladores privativoz
<patt0n> siendo que rexcien instalem los drivers de la ati radeon hd
<patt0n> es necesario activar los controles privativos
<fosco_> buenas
<ubuntex> auxilio
<ubuntex> como recupero mi sesion grafica
<ubuntex> x andar con compiz y unity
<ubuntex> servia bien pero hace 20 minutos no
<ubuntex> y necesito restaurar la sesion grafica
<ubuntex> ayudenme  !!!!!
<ubuntex> auxilio
<fosco_> ubuntex: ejecuta unity --reset y reinicia el equipo
<ubuntex> ok!
<ubuntex> provare
<ubuntex> fosco_: pero con sudo unity --reset
<fosco_> sin sudo
<ubuntex> asi a lo limpio
<ubuntex> fosco_: q va!, me sale error reset_unity_compiz_profile
<ubuntex> estoy hasta la madre
<ubuntex> ni mod
<patt0n> fosco__
<patt0n> logre entrar a ubuntu
<fosco__> me alegro
<patt0n> si gracias
<patt0n> ṕero sabes tengo un problema
<patt0n> mira me fije que hay un menu en sistema que dice instalar drivers adicionales
<patt0n> y me aparece que no tengo activado los drivers para controlador frafico fglrx propietario de ati/amd (actualizaciones de post lanzamiento)
<fosco__> con lo que te ha costado entrar yo no tocaría eso
<patt0n> jajaj
<patt0n> es verdad
<patt0n> pero sabes
<patt0n> veo que el sistema me anda lento
<patt0n> nose si sera por el enotrno de escritorio unity
<patt0n> o pork no tengo activado los drivers
<patt0n> mira
<patt0n> cuando intente activar lo que te mencione antes me aprece esto
<patt0n> Revise el archivo de registro para ver más detalles: /var/log/jockey.log
<patt0n> te voy a mandar el log para que lo veas
<fosco__> yo no tocaría
<fosco__> si quieres puedes usar un entorno diferente a unity
<patt0n> gnome?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Cuando intento montar un archivo, me da este error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<JoseeAntonioR>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<JoseeAntonioR>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<JoseeAntonioR>        dmesg | tail  or so
<claro> hola
<claro> alguien en gnome shell?
<sdoutob> hola
<tottiq> sdoutob, hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> sdoutob Hola!
<sdoutob> es posible hacer un servidor en mi propio ordenador personal?
<sdoutob> ñ
<tottiq> sdoutob, si, es posible
<sdoutob> tiene algo de malo?
<tottiq> sdoutob, en realidad, de malo no tiene nada
<sdoutob> m interensante
<sdoutob> tu tiens servidor?
<tottiq> sdoutob, pues, en el trabajo
<sdoutob> de base de datos será no?
<sdoutob> yo más que nada es aprender un poco
<tottiq> sdoutob, si
<sdoutob> ftp está bien para empezar?
<tottiq> sdoutob, ftp es muy inseguro, pero es sencillo para empezar
<RicharX> hola gente ....
<RicharX> Alguien de aca desarrolla con Websphere MQ sobre Ubuntu ????
<sdoutob> hay servidores de seguridad no?
<tottiq> sdoutob, pues de seguridad no creo
<sdoutob> mm ok
<sdoutob> gracias
<tottiq> sdoutob, np
<RicharX> que clientes MQ recomiendan para Linux ????
<RicharX> ??? no one ???
<fosco_> buenas
<sdoutob> buenas
<gliese581> chungas
<_Ethan_> hola
<_Ethan_> creo que la he cagado de gordo
<_Ethan_> es posible recuperar una partición de windows sp2/3 después de haber instalado ubuntu ?
<gliese581> le dijiste a ubuntu que formateara el disco entero?
<fosco_> si solo se ha borrado la particion es posible
<fosco_> si se han sobreescrito los datos es muy muy dificil recuperar algo
<fosco_> y como mucho recuperarás archivos sueltos
<_Ethan_> gliese581 juraría q no
<_Ethan_> es lo q no entiendo
<_Ethan_> seleccioné un espacio para la instalación de windows
<_Ethan_> pero ahora metiendo el cd de nuevo y haciendo como si lo instalo
<_Ethan_> ya no aparece la partición de windows
<_Ethan_> solo dos de ubuntu
<_Ethan_> y tampoco me sale el groub
<_Ethan_> menuda cagada
<sdoutob> gparted
<fosco_> _Ethan_, abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo fdisk -l y comprueba qué particiones salen
<_Ethan_> ok, voy a reinicer ubuntu y te digo
<_Ethan_> ya de paso una pregunta, cuando queréis hacer backups de un disco duro entero, me recomendáis algún programa ? (windows/ubuntu)
<sdoutob> copia completo y ya está
<fosco_> clonezilla
<sdoutob> jeje
<_Ethan_> me salen 3 particiones
<_Ethan_> linex, extendida, y swap/solaris
<_Ethan_> *linux
<fosco_> pues olvidate del windows
<fosco_> formateaste el disco entero
<_Ethan_> pff
<_Ethan_> menudo subnormal
<_Ethan_> no entiendo q ha pasado
<_Ethan_> bueno, y si tengo ubuntu, es posible instalar windows y crear un grub ?
<_Ethan_> bueno es =, voy a formatear todo, instalo windows, y luego pruebo de nuevo a instalar ubuntu a ver si me pasa lo mismo
<sdoutob> mejor instala ubuntu primero
<sdoutob> ah bueno por el grub
<sdoutob> pero has las particiones antes
<sdoutob> las de ubuntu lógicas
<Vero2> Buen día a todos
<fosco_> hola
<Vero2> Evidentemente estoy de racha mala. Desde hace un tiempito al encender la computadora, me sale un cartel que dice: Boot filesystem check failed. A mainetenance will now be started. CONTROL -D will terminate the shell and reboot system.
<Vero2> Aparentemente hay un problema con sdb2 que dice que tiene ficheros no contíguos.
<Vero2> No puedo entrar en el Centro de Soft tampoco. Ya he informado a Launchpad de ésto, pero es otro tema.
<fosco_> lo de los ficheros no contiguos es muy normal, no le des importancia, lo que podrías hacer es arrancar desde un liveCD, asegurarte de que todas las particiones linux están desmontadas y pasarles un fsck
<fosco_> y sobretodo asegurarte de que el sistema siempre se cierrabien, no se apaga de golpe ni hay cortes de luz
<Vero2> fosco desde tty ya le hice fsck y no dió errores
<Vero2> la semana pasada tuvimos dos cortes de luz pero yo enseguida apago para que no le dé de golpe la vuelta de corriente
<fosco_> quiza tengas más particiones linux, no únicamente sdb2
<Vero2> si tengo sdb1,2 y 3
<fosco_> y las has analizado todas?
<Vero2> no, solamente hice fsck que me informó de todas
<Vero2> inclusive arranqué en forma de recuperación pero no veo buenos resultados porque se queda en tty
<fosco_> el modo de recuperacion es tty
<Vero2> si pero despues no hace reboot
<fosco_> que quiere decir que no hace reboot?
<fosco_> sudo reboot no hace nada?
<Vero2> Quiero decir que despues que hace el chequeo debería salir solo de tty haciendo reboot, pero no lo hace
<Vero2> fosco que me recomiendas que haga?
<fosco_> un fsck desde liveCD
<Vero2> ok gracias
<Vero2> pero de esta distro no tengo live CD porque hice upgrade en su momento. Tengo de distros anteriores, servirá?
<Vero2> fosco, leiste?
<fosco_> sirve cualquier liveCD que soporte tu sistema de ficheros
<Vero2> ok, gracias
<neaz> wenas
<neaz> necesito ayuda para instalar en mint la tarjeta de red inalambrica Ralink chipset rt2720 rt2770necesito ayuda para instalar en mint la tarjeta de red inalambrica Ralink chipset rt2720 rt2770
<neaz> uis
<neaz> no hay nadie? T_T
<fosco_> neaz, pregunta en algun canal de mint
<neaz> gracias fosco_
<neaz> jo, tanta gente en los canales y no hay nadie que me ayude :(
<Lamusj> Buenos dias
<Lamusj> alguien aqui sabe de Arch Linux ???
<cesar18>  buenas alguien sabe xq Empathy del 10.10 no entra a msn
<cesar18> ya encontre la solucion
<riveryk> Buenos dias... por fin una mañana en que puedo venir sin problemas  resolver :)
<riveryk> pero vengo a preguntar...  quien me puede colaborar con algo.... y es que para mi trabajo de grado escogi " estudio de vulnerabilidades sobre redes inalambricas" de mi universidad ..tengo algunos conocimientos pero quien me puede ayudar un poco mas???
<Damuru> muy buenas tengo una consulta es sobre hotmail
<Damuru> yo utilizo kopete y me dice tienes tantos correos cuando doy clic para verlos abre el navegador pero no me abre directamente la bandeja de entrada
<Damuru> por que eso?
<Damuru> o que puedo hacer
<Damuru> tambien me pasa con pidgin
<Vero2> fosco estás?
<Vero2> bueno parece que está ocupado. La cuestión es que  la BIOS no reconoce mis preferencias y no me deja arrancar desde CD/DVD, a pesar de que lo pongo y despues salgo una vez que presuntamente lo grabó. Por qué será?
<dylan66> cambiaste el orden pusiste cdrom primero y salvaste los cambios?
<Vero2> si dylan, varias veces pero no lo toma
<Vero2> y es un problema porque si tengo que arrancar desde CD no voy a poder
<riveryk> quien me puede recomendar un foro o sala sobre seguridad en redes inalambricas???
<fosco_> riveryk, puedes encontrar mucha información sobre ese tema en la página de aircrack
<riveryk> fosco_, Gracias  ya mismo me pongo a la tarea de leer
<riveryk> como puedo cambiarle los botones de cerrar y minimizar de llado izquiero al derecho en la ventana en ubuntu 11.10??
<fosco_> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<bambino__> Hola tengo un problema porque no se como activar la aceleracion de graficos en mi netbook con ubuntu alguien me podria ayudar?
<bambino__> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<bambino__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bambino__> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<cossier> bambino__: cual es el problema es que acabo de llegar
<bambino__> el problema es que trato de correr un juego en mi netbook con ubuntu antes ya lo habia logrado hacer funcionar  pero ahora ya no lo corre y en foros he leido que es por la aceleracion de graficos y no se como hacer que se active el acelerador de graficos
<cossier> bambino__: Intel tiene aceleracion limitada pero quizas no se haya cargado el controlador
<bambino__> y hay alguna manera de saber eso?
<cossier> bambino__: una manera es abrir una consola y poner sudo lshw -c display
<cossier> bambino__: en el apartado Driver dice cual esta usando
<cossier> bambino__: la otra es con glxinfo | grep rendering
<cossier> bambino__: y que juego es, pq si es con wine la historia ira por otro lado
<bambino__> tibia
<bambino__> pero para linux
<cossier> bambino__: y si lo ejecutas desde consola da algun error ?
<Silver96> Hola muchachos
<Silver96> Una Pregunta no muy urgente saben si se puede transparentar el GTK
<Silver96> de  Ubuntu 11.10?
<riveryk>  quien me ayuda como pasar un CD a imagen .iso ???
<LUCKATONI> A nadie le pasa que su aplicacion de Ubuntu One en su Android hace que se renicie el sistema?
<bambino__> luckatoni revisa que no este consumiendo mas recursos de los debidos
<LUCKATONI> bambino__, eso supongo, mi movil ya no da mucho, y seguro que eso lo acaba de petar, y me manda a la....xd
<MURGO> 😊
<MURGO> O
<MURGO> o/
<heavy__> Hola, como es que ubuntu no saca una distro optimizada ? porque cada vez es mas pesada
<xangua> si quieres una distro ligera están Lubuntu y Xubuntu heavy__
<mimecar> heavy__: no empieces de nuevo con lo de siempre
<LUCKATONI> gracias por contestar por mi chicos,xd
<heavy__> lubuntu y xubuntu  no gusta nada su escritorio
<heavy__> y un ubuntu gnome sin optimizar es mucho mas pesado que un windows
<fosco__> heavy__, si no te gusta puedes hacer una distribucion tu mismo, es software libre
<Tarrasquero> es el gnome
<heavy__> y con cada nueva version mas aun : http://www.estrellaroja.info/?p=24
<Tarrasquero> kde es menos pesada
<mimecar> heavy__: deja el tema que siempre estas con lo mismo
<fosco__> ah, ya veo, eres un troll spamer
<heavy__> que va solo digo que ubuntu para que funciene rapido en una pc  no de las potentisimas debe ser primero configurado manualmente y porque no integran una herramienta que haga todo eso al instalarse?
<LUCKATONI> El lado oscuro de Ubuntu? jajaja, ponte que buscar los de Windows , que así hasta dentro de un tiempo no hablas de eso por aquí,xd
<LUCKATONI> no se puede poner un XFCE o LXDE en Ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> LUCKATONI: para?
<LUCKATONI> por preguntar, para nada más,xd
<Tarrasquero> cuando menos es perder el tiempo
<Tarrasquero> instalar algo para desinstalarlo
<Tarrasquero> la verdad... no lo entiendo
<LUCKATONI> ya, estoy bien con mi gnome, solo es para saber, nada más,xd
<Tarrasquero> LUCKATONI: como dijo fosco__, puedes hacer lo que quieras con ubuntu
<LUCKATONI> ok, entendido,xd
<memote> hola hola, quien me recomienda un buen emulador para android
<mimecar> memote: en este canal no
<memote> en cual ??
<mimecar> en el de soporte de #ubuntu-es no
<mimecar> hazlas en el canal de offtopic
<memote> ok
<memote> sorry
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<sdoutob> ey
<sdoutob> !image
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'image'.
<sdoutob> !im
<kubot> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<sdoutob> !screeshot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'screeshot'.
<tron_hacker> Hola, chicos y chicas, como puedo conectarme a un modem movistar desde la terminal ??
<tron_hacker> es solo por curiosidad el modem me funciona bien!!
<sdoutob> me sale el siguiente error cuando estoy en opera y gnome-shell: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=194485
<mimecar> ¿version de ubuntu?
<sdoutob> 11.10
<sdoutob> pero sucede tambien en fedora
<sdoutob> así q es cosa de gnome-shell
<sdoutob> en unity va bien
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<sdoutob> sí
<mimecar> ¿has instalado gnome-shell de los repositorios?
<sdoutob> sí
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta grafica tienes?
<sdoutob> mm integrada con el procesador
<sdoutob> espera
<sdoutob> AMD Fusion E-350
<sdoutob> no drives privados
<mimecar> parece un fallo de la tarjeta gráfica
<sdoutob> le pongo el driver privado
<sdoutob> ?
<mimecar> si
<sdoutob> lo malo de ese driver es que en el monitor se ve mal
<sdoutob> pero lo raro es que es solo cuando abro opera
<mimecar> desactiva la aceleracion hardware de opera
<sdoutob> no tiene todavia
<sdoutob> que yo sepa
<mimecar> opera 12 me parece que si
<sdoutob> bueno yo tengo 11.60
<sdoutob> lo estable
<sdoutob> bueno voy a probar con ese driver
<sdoutob> se ve malisimo gnome-shell
<sdoutob> voy a ver si se jode
<ElVillano> como puedo utilizar dos conexiones a la vez un modem 3G y una red Wi-fi?
<sdoutob> mimecar: parece que no se bloquea como antes
<sdoutob> pero hace el intento
<sdoutob> hace igual como antes de bloquearse antes sin el driver
<sdoutob> pero ahora se mantiene
<sdoutob> pero con este driver se ve muy mal
<sdoutob> las letras ni se ven...
<sdoutob> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=194490
<sdoutob> puff esto es imposible
<sopadisfuncional> hola a todos! ... Necesito una ayuda tonta. Estoy buscando convertir videos en OGG Theora y MP4 H264 para una Web HTML5. Algún programa que me recomienden? ...
<sdoutob> youtube jeje
<Silver96> Hola amigos necesito ayuda
<Silver96> pues resulta que usaba xfce y dejo de gustarme y lo desinstale pero la imagen de boot sigue siendo la misma alguien me puede ayudar a regresar ala normal
<sdoutob> a ver si en gnome-fallback se jode
<Silver96> com?
<Silver96> como?
<sdoutob> soy el de antes
<Silver96> o lo siento
<Decepticon> hola
<Decepticon> quiero  saber si en wine puede reconocerme un headset logitech ya q ubuntu si lo reconoce
<Decepticon> es para un programa q uso en wine
<Decepticon> le agradezco la ayuda
<Exio> ..
<cousteau> Exio, ¿qué quieres decir con eso?
<Exio> fue un chan fail
<Exio> nada mas
<pepee> offtopic: a alguien le anda lenta la conexion a algunas paginas?
<pepee> * internacionales: slashdot.org , thread.gmane.org , megaupload, ...
<LUCKATONI> megaupload no va lenta, simplemente no va
<Crashbit> claro, estan arrestados
<Crashbit> cerrada por el fbi
<pepee> wat
<pepee> de donde sos LUCKATONI ?
<LUCKATONI> España
<pepee> ahh
<pepee> strange
<pepee> ahh doh: "El FBI cierra MegaUpload y arresta a cuatro empleados "
<pepee> no sabia. ves las demas, LUCKATONI ?
<LUCKATONI> Hay mucha gente de sudamerica que dice que le va mal tambien, aqui va bien, si quieres preguntar algo mas respecto a eso entra en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<pepee> ok
<Silver96> Oigan si desinstalo banshee en ubuntu 11.10 y le meto rhythnmbox no pasa nada verdad?
<hortiz> hola gentee
<hortiz> algun loquito fanatico de linux para charlar ?
<Silver96> hyo
<Silver96> yo
<Silver96> :D
<Exio> !offtopic hortiz
<kubot> hortiz: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<hortiz> que grandeeee silver96 !!
<hortiz> que distribucion usas ?
<Silver96> Ubuntu 11.10 y linux mint
<Silver96> Usaba redhat pero lo quite
<Exio> Gentoo & Debian <3
<hortiz> Argentina ustedes '
<Silver96> Esperame ubn segundo hrtiz debo reiniciar mi lap
<gonzo> buenas noches
<Guest33154> cual seria la mejor forma de instalar wine??
<Guest33154> es k me gustaria actualizar mi celular y ubuntu me lo reconoce,pero el software es para windows
<Guest33154> y cn ubuntu solo puedo acceder al sd del celular
<cousteau> hay wine en repositorios
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<Guest33154> synaptic pues,gracias
<cousteau> sí, también
<txomon|home> Guest33154, es iphone o android?
<Guest33154> ninguno,un samsung star con wifi
<txomon|home> nada entonces
<Guest33154> cuando lo enchufo al pc me da varias opciones
<Guest33154> pc studio o almacenamiento masivo
<Guest33154> en almacenamiento si me lo detecta ubuntu
<Guest33154> pero en pc studio no
<usuario01> buenas!
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-20
<Mifune> Hola...alguien que me ayude con una duda de owncloud
<txomon|home> Mifune, ... yo lo intentaré
<Mifune> gracias
<txomon|home> para otras veces (sigue escribiendo lo que ests escribiendo
<txomon|home> pregunta directamente)
<Mifune> mira..tengo instalado el owncloud y esta corriendo...el problema es que no puedo compartir mi HD que se monta solo en /media no puedo cambiar el usuario la pagina dice en el error q la carpeta debe ser propiedad de www-data
<Mifune> al parecer la pagina solo lee(comparte) el contenido que, (en este caso) esta en /var/lib/owncloud/data
<txomon|home> Mifune, eso es por que lo monta root (según tengo entendido)
<Mifune> tendria que montarlo como www-data?
<txomon|home> no
<txomon|home> has probado a hacer un ln -s ?
<txomon|home> un softlink
<txomon|home> muchas veces funciona...
<txomon|home> es una manera de replicar una carpeta en otro sitio
<Mifune> ok, voy a probar...
<txomon|home> Mifune, sabes que con el comando man puedes obtener info de otras cosas no?
<txomon|home> comandos*
<Mifune> sip
<txomon|home> oki
<txomon|home> por si acaso ;)
<TiMiDo> no sera un simlink?
<TiMiDo> :P
<txomon|home> sep
<txomon|home> xD
<txomon|home> pero te he puesto el comando para no liar xD
<txomon|home> le he*
 * txomon|home se acaba de dar cuenta que era otra persona xD
<txomon|home> TiMiDo, enhorabuena por tu membresía
<txomon|home> ya puedes ponerte el cloak en irc!
<TiMiDo> si txomon|home
<TiMiDo> tengo que esperar a que me llege el mail, ahora
<txomon|home> TiMiDo, yo he estado pensando en pedirla... Pero me he dado cuenta que tampoco he hecho demasiado
<txomon|home> al menos visible
<TiMiDo> pues puedes participar, como tester y reportar bugs
<TiMiDo> o de otras formas,
<txomon|home> TiMiDo, tengo unos cuantos bugs ya hechos
<txomon|home> y sobretodo estoy en el qa de ubuntu
<txomon|home> en irc ayudo de vez en cuando
<txomon|home> Mifune, que tal va?
<txomon|home> he hecho alguna que otra traducción, y ahora estoy montando un sistema para acelerar los tests the ubuntu
<txomon|home> que si todo va bien, usareis para el alpha2
<TiMiDo> entonces ahora crear una página wiki explicando su contribución a los equipos que están trabajando en Launchpad, y después de que encontrar un equipo, que desea ser parte de, y después de que ponga su nick en el wiki, por ejemplo, aquí está mi solicitud de  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<txomon|home> marcho a sobar, Mifune espero que te haya funcionado, si no, te quedan unas cuantas alternatívas, montar directamente el disco duro en /var/lib/owncloud/data, o hacer que owncloud busque los datos en /media/tudiscoduro
<TiMiDo> He sido yo  aceptan como 45 mins atras
<TiMiDo> txomon|home, mira el canal #ubuntu-meeting
<Mifune> un segundo por favor
<txomon|home> TiMiDo, estaba presente ;D
<TiMiDo> entonces lee, :)
<txomon|home> TiMiDo, He leído, pero todavía no estoy muy seguro de si debería presentarme... Es bastante responsabilidad, y aunque no creo que deje de utilizar ubuntu, si que es cierto que la política que se está llevando con GNOME en Ubuntu no me gusta nada
<txomon|home> por ello que esté en el qa
<txomon|home> es una cosa rara la de mis gustos...
<TiMiDo> respetado, con tus gustos ;)
<txomon|home> jaja
<riveryk> buenas...... como puedo revisar mi particion de ubuntu para saber si tiene errores .... es que trato de instalar una maquina virtual.....  quiro saber si tiene algo por reparar
<GridCube> fsck
<chirota> <riveryk> debes de llevar tu linux a init 1
<GridCube> riveryk, fsck
<chirota> ahi debes ejecutar fsck
<chirota> no puedes hacer fsck a un dispositivo montado
<TiMiDo> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-01-20-00.00.moin.txt
<TiMiDo> hay esta el log txomon|home
<TiMiDo> ;P
<riveryk> chirota, como lo llevo a initi 1??
<chirota> ruveryk en cualquier terminal, con sudo init 1
<chirota> riveryk ojo, te va a sacar de todo, solo tendras consola..!!!
<riveryk> peor entonces como recupero luego la interfaz??
<chirota> despues que terminas el fsck
<chirota> das un reboot
<chirota> ojo el fsck debes correrlo sobre cada una de tus particiones
<chirota> por ejemplo fsck /dev/sda1
<chirota> fsck /dev/sdb1
<chirota> para saber que partciones tiens dale df -h
<riveryk> solo me sale la particion sda6
<txomon|home> chirota, no es mas facil que al reiniciar, entre en modo recuperación?
<txomon|home> modo seguro
<txomon|home> o como lo llamen ahora?
<chirota> txomon esa es otra opcion
<txomon|home> chirota, es que se va a liar a comandos ;D
<txomon|home> bueno marcho a dormir ya, que hacer mil que lo he dicho
<chirota> editar el grub y al final de la linea del kernel agregar el numero 1
<txomon|home> chirota, nooo
<txomon|home> chirota, que presione la tecla shift al arrancar
<txomon|home> y seleccionar en el grub el menú 2
<txomon|home> la que pone modo seguro
<chirota> correcto
<txomon|home> ahí creo que te vienen cosas para hacer eso
<chirota> es otra opcion
<txomon|home> chirota, si modifica el grub sin saber, es un peligro
<chirota> me refiero a modificar el grub solo al momento de iniciar
<chirota> lo puedes editar al vuelo
<txomon|home> si no, si todavía tiene el CD de ubuntu, puede arrancarlo y hacerlo desde ahí
<txomon|home> de todos modos, que compruebe el SMART que trae ubuntu
<txomon|home> bueno, marcho ;D
<chirota> ok, saludos
<riveryk> jajajaj osea que la mejor opcion es???
<riveryk> chirota, dime entonces que puedo hacer para revisar mi particion de ubuntu y arreglarla
<chirota> mi recomendacion es:
<chirota> 1.- Verifica que partciones tienes df -h
<chirota> 2.- Lleva al ubuntu a init 1
<chirota> 3.- ejecuta fsck por cada particion que econtraste en paso 1
<chirota> 4.- cuando termines los fsck dale un reboot
<riveryk> ok no es peligroso si lo sigo tal cual?
<chirota> del 1 al 10, donde 10 es catastrofico yo la doy un 2
<chirota> a menos que tu disco ya tengo un daño fisico
<chirota> o tu disco sea muy viejo
<chirota> si tienes dudas respalda tu info
<riveryk> ok voy a hacerlo... entonces .... terminal... init 1 ... luego  verifico ... me sale solo dev/sda6.... le doy fsck /dev/sda6  y luego reboot .... es asi?
<Mifune> estimados(as), txomon: probe las dos alternativas que me comentastes y ni una funciono...el enlace con ln -s es transparente para la pagina ...no ve nada...y reconfigura owncloud y redireccione la carpeta pero me dice "can create directory (/media...), you can usually fix this by setting owner os ' /usr/share/owncloud' to de user that the web server uses (www-data)
<riveryk> buenas...... como puedo revisar mi particion de ubuntu para saber si tiene errores .... es que trato de instalar una maquina virtual.....  quiro saber si tiene algo por reparar
<riveryk> se me fue lo utimo que escribi... :P perdon
<chilicuil> riveryk: corriendo $ fsck contra tus particiones
<riveryk> chilicuil, podrias decirme como.... por pasos para no ir a hacerm as daño??
<chilicuil> riveryk: sip, arranca desde un livecd de ubuntu, llegando al escritorio abre una consola y escribe $ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 (si tu particion se llama sda1)..., espera a que termine..., creo que es lo mismo que te han recomendado antes, arrancando ubuntu en modo seguro...
<sasha_> hola
<riveryk> pero no tengo el live cd..
<riveryk> me dicen que entrando en init 1 desde cosola y luego reboot
<sasha_> en ubuntu 11.10 esta instalado por defecto el servidor apache?
<chilicuil> sasha_: nop
<chilicuil> riveryk: mmm, sip, podria ser, lo unico que requieres es no tener montada la particion que analizaras
<sasha_> me instale ayer ubuntu y tenia apache instalado, no lo entiendo
<chilicuil> sasha_: mmmm, instalaste la version desktop?
<sasha_> si
<debsan> sasha_, instalaste ubuntu server ?
<sasha_> no
<riveryk> chilicuil, creo que con init 1 desmonto y quedo en consola  hago el fsck al sda6 y luego que termine ...reboot y ya todo normal
<chilicuil> sasha_: wow, pues eso es novedad, no deberia ser
<riveryk> lo intentare
<chilicuil> riveryk: sip, buena suerte!
<sasha_> me pone un poco paranoico, igual lo desinstalo
<riveryk> gracias... miremos a ver que pasa :)
<sasha_> ahoara mismo se me desconecta la wifi cada dos por tres, alguien juega conmigo
<sasha_> voy a poner en modo monitor a ver que veo
<chilicuil> jojojo
<chilicuil> tu novia, ehh ;), tipico
<sasha_> no, estoy casado, es mas "profesional"
<sasha_> el tema de los repositorios que tal de seguro es?
<chilicuil> jojojo, ohhh, got it, si mejor reinstala
<chilicuil> sasha_: bastante seguros diria yo
<Orph4n> buenas noches
<Orph4n> alguien sabe como actualizar una zona en bind sin tocar las demas?
<chirota> Drop pero no vas a modificar la configuracin?
<Orph4n> no
<Orph4n> necesito actualizar una zona sin tocar las demas
<lfae> hola
<Samuray> hola
<lfae> buenas, pueden ayudarme por favor?
<Samuray> que ayuda necesitas?
<lfae> resulta q tengo la portatil rexiwn intalada con ubuntu pero no puedo conextarmw a internet, ni wifi ni cableado, pprq no rexonoce a mi dispositivo dw red
<lfae> q puedo hacwr?
<Samuray> oka
<Samuray> conoces de comandos linux?
<lfae> si lo basico
<Samuray> oka abre la terminal para chequear tu dispositivos
<Samuray> que modelo es el equipo?
<lfae> una hp pavilion dv4
<lfae> el comando es lspci?
<TiMiDo> si
<lfae> ya esta
<Samuray> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<Samuray> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<lfae> en network controller sale intel corporation device 008b
<lfae> la 10.10
<lfae> en ethernet sale atheros communications device 1083
<Samuray> mete estos comandos y dime la salida
<Samuray> lspci | grep -i net
<Samuray> ifconfig -a
<Samuray> iwconfig
<lfae> sale lo q te puse antes
<lfae> network controller intel corporation
<lfae> t atheros
<lfae> con ifconfig sale link encap: bucle local
<lfae> dirrc. inet 127.0.0.1 masc 255.0.0.0
<lfae> con iwconfig sale no wireless extensions
<PPP_> hola todos.es
<PPP_> alguien usa el apt-mirror?
<PPP_> any bary wakeup?
<chirota> PPP cual es tu pregunta
<chirota> a la mejor alguien sabe la respuesta
<hortiz> dila
<PPP_> a lo mejor... sip :), sorry
<PPP_> tengo un apt-mirror actualizando el repositorio de lucid.
<PPP_> quisiera hacerlo, en la misma maquina pero el de hardy
<PPP_> hardy-heron 8.04,
<PPP_> la otra es sobre proftpd, necesito tenga permisos para escribir en una carpeta especifica, y ver todas las demás. Y otro que tenga acceso a todo y escriba todo, y el otro el anonymous que viene configurado con el proftpd !!
<PPP_> lo que mas he hecho es descomentar el defaultroot ~, y entonces los usuarios quedan atrapados en su /home
<PPP_> pero necesito uno que pueda ver todos los /homes y escribri y todo..
<chirota> en el caso de proftpd vas a tener que mover a los permisos
<chirota> agregar al usuario que quieres que lea todo al grupo
<chirota> y darle permiso de rwx al grupo sobre los homes
<PPP_> y en otro caso?? vsftpd?
<PPP_> me suenta complicado, tuve un día entero tratando de hacer eso hoy. (igual soy un poco bruto:)
<PPP_> el grupo es "ftp" no?
<chirota> PPP_ se me hace mas elegante que hagas un solo directorio
<chirota> y sobre ese directorio graben tus usuario
<PPP_> esa es la idea.
<PPP_> agregué un usuario, pero luego podía ver todos mis archivos, en "subir directorio"
<chirota> el requerimiento es que tus usuarios suban archivos pero que no los puedan borrar?
<PPP_> el requerimiento es que uno de mis usuarios tenga acceso RWX sobre una sola carpeta de mi ftp,
<chirota> ok
<chirota> lo que yo haria es crear un direcotrio
<chirota> por ejemplo /usr/descargas
<chirota> luego
<PPP_> solo un usuario, y claro, tener otro que onda admin... que lo pueda todo. Además del anonymous claro,
<PPP_> a ver.. leo
<chirota> choown usuario /usr/descargas
<chirota> chmod u+rwx /usr/descargas
<chirota> con eso usuario tiene el control de /usr/descargas
<chirota> asi?
<PPP_> exacto. ¿puede acceder por ftp?
<chirota> probando..
<chirota> confirmado
<chirota> si puede y funciona lika charm
<chirota> like
<PPP_> que es like charm?
<chirota> es una expresion "como a la medida"
<PPP_> vale.
<PPP_> y ese usuario no puede entrar a otras carpetas?
<chirota> a ver dejame probar
<arnoldo> a
<PPP_> solo a esa... siempre siempre
<chirota> mira
<PPP_> pk yo cree un usuario, y resulta que hasta ssh, y ver todo podía
<chirota> aqui el detalle es que si puede entrar a las demas carpetas
<chirota> pero no puede escribir en ninguna
<chirota> si no quieres que entre por ssh debes de modificar el sshd_config
<PPP_> no no, que ni las vea......
<chirota> aaaaaa
<chirota> ok
<PPP_> que no tenga ni idea...
<chirota> pensando...
<chirota> pensando
<chirota> pensando
<PPP_> si quiere ver algo del ftp que entre como anonymous, igual que todo el mundo
<PPP_> anotando...
<chirota> ok
<chirota> mira ahora hay que modificar la ocnfiguracion del proftp
<PPP_> ya, me la sé de memoria.
<chirota> :)
<chirota>   dame un minuto
<PPP_> ahi viene predeterminado un bloque para anonymus (de lo mas bien que pincha)
<PPP_> y tambien el lugar donde te entrará cuando entras como root....
<PPP_> ok, voy a ir escribiendo..
<PPP_> hay una parte, en la cual me pierdo, que trabaja con umask 022 220, que encapsula las carpetas en un grupo con permisos.
<chirota> asi es
<PPP_> de RWX, dependiendo de los numeritos :)
<PPP_> pero igual el user sigue viendo las demás..
<PPP_> cosa que resuelvo por el chmod 755 /ftp
<chirota> mira
<chirota> lo que acabo de hacer es lo siguiente
<chirota> en el arvhivo de configuracion /etc/proftpd.conf
<PPP_> leo...
<chirota> descomente Default
<chirota> con eso el usuario no se sale de su directorio..
<PPP_> exacto
<chirota> ok
<PPP_> pero ahora NINGUNO puede salir de ahi
<chirota> y luego?
<PPP_> yo necesito al menos uno que si pueda..
<chirota> ok
<chirota> ok
<chirota> ya te entendi
<PPP_> así lo tengo pk es lo que mas se parece a lo que quiero
<PPP_> pero quisiera separar eso...
<chirota> y cuando se salgaa donde pueda ir?
<PPP_> donde quiera, es el administrador
<PPP_> es decir YOO
<PPP_> jajaja...
<chirota> :P
<PPP_> porque sino despues paso mucho trabajo para poner cosas en el ftp, (ftp que no está en mi /home)
<PPP_> aunque podría estar y....
<PPP_> soluciono el problema..
<chirota> el admin tiene que subir archivos a los homes de los usuarios?
<chirota> o descargar?
<PPP_> no?
<PPP_> No, no es necesario
<PPP_> solo al ftp publico...
<chirota> ok
<chirota> pues en ese caso no pudes usar el anonymous
<PPP_> bueno... le edito el proftpd.conf
<chirota> tus  usuarios son windows?
<PPP_> que el anonymous caiga en home/user/ftp
<chirota> o linux?
<PPP_> si, claro..
<PPP_> windows,
<PPP_> así -anonymous /home/user/ftp-
<PPP_> y claro, no tendría permisos para subir, debido al chmod 755
<chirota> puedes usar la que viene en el archivo de configuracion
<PPP_> a la carpeta /home/user/ftp
<PPP_> exacto.
<chirota> esta mas sencillo en el archivo de configuracion
<PPP_> el propio proftd con su conf. le da permisos a anonymous para acceder a esa carpeta
<chirota> solo descomenta algunas lineas
<chirota> la directiva se llama <Anonymous
<PPP_> descomento Defaultroot ~ y pongo el repositorio publico dentro de mi home,
<PPP_> Si.
<PPP_> así puedo editar el publico que es donde entran los anonymous..
<PPP_> esa idea está buena..
<PPP_> ¿Esto se hace mas facil en otro ftp? vsftpd, pure-ftp, cute-ftp, o algo?
<chirota> se me hace mas facil ssh
<chirota> scp
<kirk> Hola
<PPP_> ah, perate...
<PPP_> cuando creo ese usuario.. a ver, la pregunta es la siguiente. ¿cuando uno crea un usuario en linux, este le da todos los permisos?
<PPP_> pk cuando le dí adduser user, ya podía entrar al ftp, por ssh, y quien sabe a cuantas cosas mas
<PPP_> como hago para quitarle todos esos permisos !!
<PPP_> kirk: hola !!
<kirk> hola
<kirk> hay alguien más por aquí que nos ilumine?
<chirota> hola kirk
<chirota> cuando creas un usuario le da permmisos sobre su carpeta
<PPP_> pero puede verlas todas.. no?
<chirota> si
<chirota> la mayoria
<PPP_> ahh..
<chirota> por que si te fijas tiene permisos de x en el grupo de otros
<chirota> kirk??
<PPP_> no sirvió entonces.
<PPP_> yo creo que voy a hacer una compartida, y esa misma la voy a publicar en el ftp, y ya... el usuario le doy un user y contraseña y ya... he tenido varias ideas tan malas como esta, pero... me voy a fundir
<PPP_> yo estaba bien en desktop... el jefe me dijo "tu sabes linux", dale para los servers... ño, Es otro mundo completo !!
<chirota> a la mejor aun no entiendo bien el requerimiento
<PPP_> yo creo que se reduce a que... un user tenga un ftp en mi maquina, y ya... pero SOLO ESO
<PPP_> un user externo claro... de la red
<chirota> ok
<chirota> y este user no puede salir de su home?
<PPP_> no debiera salir ni de la carpeta de su ftp... pero bueno.
<PPP_> hay que crear el usuario, y el linux te crea un /home
<chirota> asi es
<chirota> por ejemplo
<chirota> y si habilitas el Default
<chirota> de ahi no se va a salir
<PPP_> Exacto.
<PPP_> Pero ni yo podré salir despues..
<PPP_> así lo tengo puesto ahora.
<chirota> ok
<chirota> si tienes habilitado al opcion Default con eso no se sale
<chirota> y ahi te va poner los archivos
<PPP_> y es un usuario creado que me preocupa sus "permisos" para otras cosas...
<chirota> el usuario creado no se va a salir
<PPP_> Sip
<chirota> si habilitas el Default
<PPP_> Exacto.
<PPP_> Sip.
<chirota> ok prueba asi
<PPP_> cuando entre yo poner algo en el ftp tampoco podré salir de mi home...
<tron_hacker> No a la ley SOPA y a la ley PIPA, es un ataque a nuestra libertad de expresión como también la de obtener y distribuir información.!
<PPP_> esa no es la mejor idea, no tendría como subir archivos al servidor, el cual es virtual y no tiene puertos ni nada por donde entrarle cosas,
<chirota> asi es, si tu entras tampoco podras salir de tu home
<PPP_> hoy me llevó todo el día haciendo pruebas..
<chirota> para eso debes usar ssh
<chirota> desde tu linux
<PPP_> usar ??... como?
<PPP_> como subo archivos desde ssh?
<chirota> en el server ftp configuralo con el Default para que tu user sube archivos
<chirota> y tu trabaja con ssh
<chirota> para administrar tu server
<PPP_> y como actualizo mi ftp ¿Cómo le paso archivos a mi server?
<PPP_> la única forma que he encontrado es por filezilla, o lo pongo en alguna compartida.
<chirota> para que tu subas archivos puedes usar ssh
<chirota> por ejemplo
<chirota> en tu maquina usas linux?
<chirota> o wondows?
<PPP_> sip
<chirota> linux?
<PPP_> 10.04 lts, desktop
<chirota> ok
<chirota> mira
<chirota> desde tu linux
<chirota> haces
<chirota> scp ARCHIVOS root@la.maquina:/home/chirota
<chirota> con eso se suben
<PPP_> coñóóó !!
<chirota> PPP_ ???
<PPP_> a ver a ver..
<PPP_> entro por ssh, luego le doy scp /mis/archivos /mas/archivos root@laPCdondeEstoySentado:/home/user??
<chirota> no no no
<chirota> no necesitas entrar
<chirota> desde tu maquina con linux
<chirota> ejecutas
<chirota> scp /mis/archivos root@el.server.ftp:/home/user
<PPP_> ño, eso está expertacular !!
<chirota> :)
<PPP_> y por su puesto, le quito en el sshd_config el acceso al user creado
<chirota> yeap
<PPP_> y ese user no puede entrar de otra forma?
<chirota> no, solo por ftp
<PPP_> pues que bien, mañana le meto malo al asunto, en el trabajo nadie sabe de eso, por eso me tocó todo a mi (que tampoco sé, pero me gusta)
<PPP_> chirota: pues gracias amigo !, por la ayuda !!
<chirota> PPP_ por nada
<chirota> y aqui andamos
<PPP_> iré a estudiar un poco, nos vemos y gracias
<marcos> por favor quiero un msn para chatear con camara
<sarnatxo> hola?
<marcos> hola algun msn para chatear con camara
<bach> pidgin
<bach> hola!
<ciclo> dsfsadf
<Xkinder> buenas noches a todos
<Xkinder> pido su gran coperacion y por parte que que todos amamos la internet
<Xkinder> http://www.avaaz.org/es/save_the_internet/?wnvSrcb
<LUCKATONI> Alguien sabe como puedo poner las librerías para el lenguaje c por ejemplo stdio.h?
<saimazoon> ponerlas dónde
<LUCKATONI> es que me da error en el netbeans en las librerias
<LUCKATONI> que no las encuentra
<saimazoon> no uses netbeans
<LUCKATONI> y que uso?
<_Ethan_> hola, me recomendáis algún programa para crear isos
<_Ethan_> tipo ultra iso pero de software libre ?
<granjero> _Ethan_, brasero
<granjero> viene en ubuntu
<_Ethan_> lo quiero tb para windows
<granjero> mmm, ni idea
<granjero> google?
<_Ethan_> sí claro, pero hay tantos q
<_Ethan_> quería saber vuestras opiniones :)
<_Ethan_> tengo otra pregutna
<_Ethan_> quiero instalar un software
<_Ethan_> Download the script from http://www.sbrac.org/files/build-gnuradio. Save it wherever you want the GNU Radio source code to be copied to (or copy it somewhere into your $PATH). You might have to give it executable permissions by running
<_Ethan_> todo eso lo tengo claro, sin embargo me parece algo engorroso el tema de abrir las carpetas desde la consola de comandos
<_Ethan_> cuando vosotros queréis instalar algo en una carpeta específica cómo hacéis ?
<_Ethan_> es una tontería pero me imagino que existe una forma rápida de hacerlo
<_Ethan_> no contestéis todos a la vez xD
<riveryk> Buenos dias.
<riveryk> alguien por aca para ayudarme??
<riveryk> Buenos dias... tengo un problema en mi ubuntu 11.10 y es que al tratar de instalarle el sistema operativo a mi maquina virtual se me cuelga el ubuntu... no se que podria ser???
<fosco_> asignale menos ram a la máquina virtual
<riveryk> jajaj fosco buenos dias... siempre te encuentro por estos lados... estas 24 horas ??? :p
<TiMiDo> lindo Miami,
<Messier51> Muy buenos dias desde la hermosa Colombia
<atotclic> buenas
<sdoutob> venía  a saludar parece
<Messier51> Hola, muy buenos dias desde la hermosa Colombia
<sdoutob> Messier51: Hola, muy buenos dias desde la hermosa Europa
<dylan66> te entiendo todos uqieres siempre mejorar
<dylan66> esto no ea paa aqui
<Messier51> sdoutob, que tal el clima hoy en Europa?
<sdoutob> es muy grande esto
<TiMiDo> que lo que es grande,?
<sdoutob> mi /
<TiMiDo> ah
<TiMiDo> tu root
<sdoutob> bueno mi sistema completo
<Decepticon> buenas!
<Decepticon> hola a todos! buenos dias
<Decepticon> saludos desde la pequeña Dubai
<Decepticon> hoy con un sol radiante y muchos malls llenos.
<ojos> hola como andas
<Decepticon> bien, aqui buscando una solucion para q wine lea un headset logitech para usar un programa q corre con wine
<Decepticon> ubuntu si me lee el headset
<ojos> pero lo conectas por usb o de la forma normal
<TiMiDo> midi r0x
<TiMiDo> ;P
<TiMiDo> pa eso
<Decepticon> ojos: hola! disculpa, estab hablando x telefono
<Decepticon> ojos:  si! normal, el ubuntu lo reconoce pero cuando arranco el software en wine, q va, no no lee
<Germanaz0> hola a todos
<Germanaz0> tengo una duda
<ojos> dale
<Germanaz0> hay un script que si especifico "scriptbash --output filename.ext" me genera un filename.ext
<Germanaz0> ahora bien
<Germanaz0> yo no quiero el filename.ext sin embargo quiero que me muestre el resultado en pantalla
<Germanaz0> hay algo para poner por ej
<Germanaz0> "scriptbash --output screenAlgo"
<Germanaz0> y me devuelva el output en el screen o sea en la consola ?
<Decepticon> ni idea!..\
<ojos> pero lo creastes tu o lo copiastes
<fosco_> Germanaz0, si siempre lo haces desde el mismo terminal si, por ejemplo desde la primera consola de texto
<Exio> Germanaz0, puedes compartir el script?
<Germanaz0> es el programa pinot
<fosco_> por ejemplo si lo haces desde la primera consola texto sería --output /dev/tty0
<Germanaz0> para buscar archivos
<Germanaz0> es siempre desde el mismo comando
<Germanaz0> yo uso
<Germanaz0> "pinot-search --tocsv filename.csv ...."
<Decepticon> no es la tty1
<Germanaz0> y me guarda un archivo csv
<Germanaz0> ahora bien quisiera el resultado del archivo.csv en la pantalla y no que se guarde
<fosco_> otra solución un poco cutre sería pasar el resultado por cat
<fosco_> al menos te serviría siempre
<fosco_> script --output file ; cat file
<Germanaz0> a ber
<Matias_novato> hola
<Matias_novato> necesito ayuda
<Exio> --output /dev/$(tty)
<Exio> :D
<fosco_> !ask Matias_novato
<kubot> Matias_novato: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Matias_novato> hace poco instale el ubuntu pero anda peor que xp. resulta que anda al 100% el cpu. que solucion hay?
<Germanaz0> Exio: no funciona eso :S
<Germanaz0> pero si la del cat :S
<fosco_> Matias_novato, lo primero sería ver quien está usando la cpu
<fosco_> abre un terminal, ejecuta top y lo verás
<Matias_novato> ok
<Exio> Germanaz0, mmmm, pasa script por pastebin
<Germanaz0> Exio: :S no se cual es
<Germanaz0> a ver
<fosco_> Matias_novato, ya has localizado el proceso?
<Matias_novato> dice que es de chrome
<xangua> juas
<fosco_> Matias_novato, pues ya lo sabes, el navegador es el culpable (seguramente el flash)
<fosco_> cierra cualquier web q tenga flash y lo verás
<Matias_novato> los videos de you  tube no andan, se ven como foto
<Matias_novato> pero se escucha bien
<fosco_> pues más claro aun
<fosco_> es el flash
<Matias_novato> que debo hacer?
<fosco_> no usar flash
<xangua> evitar flash
<Matias_novato> que uso
<fosco_> pues webs q no usen flash
<Matias_novato> pero si quiero ver videos en el youtube?
<Exio> flash </3
<Exio> Matias_novato, activa html5
<fosco_> Matias_novato, tienes varias opciones, resignarte a no verlos, comprar un ordenador más potente o usar windows
<Exio> http://youtube.com/html5
<fosco_> el html5 es un poco más libre, pero consume tanta cpu como el flash
<Matias_novato> aha
<Matias_novato> lo voy a pobar
<Matias_novato> me habian dicho que linux era mi solucion, pero empeoro.
<fosco_> el flash va muy mal en linux
<fosco_> las quejas en adobe.com
<Matias_novato> aha bien. y otro flash que lo reemplace?
<fosco_> no
<diosmi> Matias_novato:  que computador tienes?
<Matias_novato> :(
<diosmi>  porque a mi me va muy bien el flash
<Crashbit> el flash no puede ir bien, va mal siempre
<Crashbit> otra cosa es que se pueda user, pero ir bien, no va nunca bien
<Matias_novato> celeron 2.53 1.2 ram 80disco
<diosmi> cuanto de RAM????? Matias_novato
<Matias_novato> 1.2 gb
<Matias_novato> memoria
<Matias_novato> es poca?
<fosco_> memoria ok
<diosmi> mm deberia de funcionar bien, que version de Flash tienes?
<fosco_> cpu insuficiente
<Matias_novato> 10
<Crashbit> El problema de flash, como dice fosco_ , es la CPU, nada tiene que ver con memoria
<Matias_novato> la ultima de la pagina official
<Crashbit> Pero vamos, que son problemas de adobe.com, no de ubuntu
<diosmi> yo tengo menos GHz y me anda bien!
<Crashbit> diosmi: pero no tienes un celeron
<diosmi> ah
<diosmi> el celeron es muy malo verdad?
<diosmi> que se compre un AMD a mi me funcionan de lujo
<Matias_novato> ok, voy a cambiar si no hay solucion
<Matias_novato> :S
<Crashbit> los celeron tienen menos memoria caché y algunas funciones avanzadas desactivadas
<diosmi> uhhhhh
<Matias_novato> y como se activan?
<Exio> Celeron... Yo tengo uno a 2.3ghz que anda como mi duron de 900mhz, y no miento!
<Exio> xDDD
<Crashbit> Matias_novato: no se pueden activar, es cosa de arquitectura
<Matias_novato> ok
<diosmi> y las podra activar nuestro colega Matias_novato Crashbit
<Crashbit> diosmi: no
<Decepticon> hola
<Matias_novato> :(
<Decepticon> como instalo winre 1.3.32  gold en terminal
<Decepticon> =???
<diosmi> o sea el celeron es un procesador para procesar texto y planillas no más...
<diosmi> ?
<Matias_novato> ok, antes veia los videos, perfecto.
<Exio> Matias_novato, Windows ?
<Crashbit> el uso es generalmente para lo que quieras, pero videojuegos, edición de video e ingeniería, no es el mejor procesador para ellas
<diosmi> antes cuando? Matias_novato con que sistema y flash?
<Matias_novato> antes con XP
<diosmi> y ponete XP entonces...
<Matias_novato> sisi flash creo
<Crashbit> claro, como te dijo fosco_ , flash para linux es malo, en general
<diosmi> es por culpa de Adobe eso...
<Matias_novato> tbn anda mal. al menos con mas movimient
<Decepticon> aqui no se menciona guindowss ni ZP, ni Biztta y menos 0.0
<Matias_novato> perdon
<fosco_> Decepticon, por eso llevas semanas intentando usar software de windows?
<Decepticon> fosco_:  es un wine para mi jefa
<Decepticon> yo uso ubuntu full
<Matias_novato> les agradezco a todos por la ayuda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<xangua> y por qué no mejor le instalas windows a tu jefa Decepticon ¿
<Decepticon> xangua: ehhhhh simplemente ella no quiere, lo odia xq se le daño un disco de 1TB rosado marca LG y fue culpa de un gusano en guindouzzzz 0.0
<Decepticon> ella me veia usar ubuntu y le gusto!
<Exio> Decepticon, Claro que sí campeonÂ!
<Matias_novato> ok
<Exio> Decepticon, Claro que sí campeo! *
<Exio> na
<Exio> este key me trolea
<Exio> borro el simbolito y se borra la n ¬¬
<Decepticon> Exio: klaro q yes y + q esta como se quiere mi jefa, esta para quitarle y b;usa y hacer un derroche con ella  jajajajajjaa
<Exio> Decepticon, No entendi.... Puedes escribirlo de nuevo?
<Decepticon> Exio:  osea, le instale ubuntu en una laop notebook compaq y le puse ubuntu 10.04 ya q tiene respaldo y soporte para 3 years
<Decepticon> y anda de maravilla, le puse compiz y le gustaron los efectos, ella esta encantada con los efectos
<Decepticon> usa wine para impresora inalambrica  ya q viene x defecto para guindouzzz y rosetta stone xq necesita aprender aleman
<xangua> Decepticon: ubuntu lucid solo tiene un año y cacho más de soporte
<Decepticon> x razones de la empresa
<Decepticon> xangua: todavia aguanta
<Decepticon> como anda 11.10  q fue una decepcion
<Exio> Decepticon, pues dile que use Windows, no le queda otra.
<Decepticon> Exio: ella primero dice muerta q uso esa xqria, me gusto ubuntu, eta enamorada
<Decepticon> solo falta el headset q lea y va la clase
<Decepticon> ella meintras solo puede oir en rosetta
<Exio> Decepticon, Ahora falta que quiera un .exe
<Exio> y no ande
<Decepticon> no!
<Exio> ah, no, eso paso ahora y vos quieres hacerlo correr.
<Decepticon> si ella logra usar full rosettastone, dice q me da un bono antes de carnavales y lo necesito xq son 5 dias y 4 noches de fiesta, muejres, cerveza, discoteca, derroche, locura, gatas muchas gatas jajajjaa
<Exio> Decepticon, compratelo y listo.
<Exio> Decepticon, Sabias que este canal es logeado publicamente?
<Decepticon> el rosetta stone anda
<Decepticon> lo q pasa es q el % headset no lo lee wine
<Decepticon> pero si ubuntu
<Exio> .....
<Exio> No quiere usar windows, pero si wine super "cargado"
<Decepticon> aca usamos skype y ella habla sin parar con skype y el headset se escucha super cool
<Decepticon> Exio:  yo vere la manera, a las muejres hay q complacerlas y si son jefas d uno +
<Decepticon> y x ese bono de $ 600.00 a $ 800.00 dolares fuera d mi salario
<Decepticon> queda excelente
<Decepticon> mira yo tengo ese cheque pero falta la firma, si hago realidad con rosetta ella lo firma y va para el banco
<WintersVsUbuntu> Buenos Días
<Decepticon> q es winters
<WintersVsUbuntu> yo? una persona, que vive en el continente americano.
<Decepticon> yo
<Exio> !yo
<kubot> tu eres Exio
<Decepticon> en el Istmo de la diversion
<Decepticon> hablamos q voy almorzar
<Decepticon> saludos
<WintersVsUbuntu> lol, bueno yo venia a preguntar y ya me estoy acomodando mucho... Existe algun sencillo tutorial para instalar paquetes es decir ayer quise en ubuntu entrar al InstantMessenger al IRC y conecto, pero me pide el 'telepathy -idle' ¿se hace desde la terminal o como se hace eso? (Es mi primera experiencia con un OS base GNU/Linux/whatever)
<Crashbit> WintersVsUbuntu: se hace desde el centro de software o desde terminal
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/musica/BIZARROS/Fiesta%20Total%20-%20Los%20Infaltables%20Vol%202/13%20-%20Los%20Ladrones%20Sueltos%20-%20No%20Le%20Dijo%20Nada.Mp3
<Crashbit> WintersVsUbuntu: es exactamente lo mismo, el centro de software le añade una capa gráfica y desde terminal es con comandos.
<Crashbit> WintersVsUbuntu: pero los dos usan exactamente lo mismo para instalar programas. Es el gerstor de paquetes APT
<Crashbit> WintersVsUbuntu: desde consola sería "sudo apt-get install paquete_que_sea"
<Crashbit> WintersVsUbuntu: para ver los paquetes desde consola sería "apt-cache search parte_nombre_paquete_que_sea"
<Crashbit> recuerda que para instalar, debes ser root, y se hace poniendo el comando "sudo" antes del comando a ejecutar. Lógicamente para hacer una búsqueda de paquetes no hace falta ser root
<Crashbit> los paquetes, no están físicamente en tu ordenador, si no en unos repositorios en internet. Cada distribución tiene los suyos
<WintersVsUbuntu> Ok, entonces primero que nada sería obtener el gestor de paquetes APT y despues entrar a Terminal, o se puede entrar a la terminal sin el Gestor de paquetes APT
<Crashbit> WintersVsUbuntu: el gestor de paquetes APT, ya viene instalado, son la herramientas "apt-get, apt-cache, ..." que vienen  en el sistema
<Crashbit> estos comandos, lo que hacen es ir a los repositorios y buscar los paquetes, los bajan y luego los instalan
<Crashbit> la configuración de donde están los repositorios no hace falta modificarla y si no sabes muy bien como va, mejor no hacerlo
<WintersVsUbuntu> ok, veremos eso, y si ya me conecto desde ahi es que lo logre, apenas ayer instale el ubuntu y es la primera vez que usaria esto, pero me ha dado curiosidad y el año que viene o lo uso o lo uso...(Universidad en Sistemas)
<Crashbit> WintersVsUbuntu: abre una terminal, usa el gnome-terminal
<Crashbit> toqueteando y sabiendo lo que haces en cada paso es como se aprende
<WintersVsUbuntu> el gnome terminal vendria siendo la terminal por defecto que se tiene no, hablando de ubuntu 11 seria el que tiene fondo morado y letras blancas
<Crashbit> si
<WintersVsUbuntu> ok pues apunto lo otro y en ves de jugar ikariam esta mañana, me pongo a investigar,y a toquetar sin fastidiar nada <.<
<Crashbit> WintersVsUbuntu: estás en Ubuntu ahora mismo ?
<Crashbit> ups, tengo que irme, que voy tarde
<Crashbit> lo siento
<WintersVsUbuntu> nop, pero no pasa nada
<WintersVsUbuntu> gracias de todas formas (no ahora mismo estoy en windows, necesitaba preguntar esto antes de entrar xD)
<luis_fer> hola
<luis_fer> buenas
<luis_fer> aluien puede ayudarm a instalar los controladores de red sin conexion a internet? uso la version 10.10
<Matias_novato> una pregunta, que requisitos tiene ubuntu 11.04??
 * WintersVsUbuntu se cambia a ubuntu...
 * WintersVsUbuntu tiene miedo
<Matias_novato> perdon, 11.10
<fosco_> Matias_novato, las mismas q las anteriores
<fosco_> aunque la interfaz unity requiere una gráfica con soporte 3D
<Messier51> Buenas tardes desde la hermosa Colombia
<Matias_novato> ok
<Matias_novato> gracias.
<Messier51> Alguien quien me depeje algunas dudas sobre grub2?
<Matias_novato> otra cosa, no viene programa para cerrar los procesos innecesarios del sistema?
<chirota> cual es la duda?
<Matias_novato> asi no una tanto cpu
<chirota> solo pregunta a ver si alguien lo sabe
<Messier51> Cual es el archivo que hay que modificar para poder cambiar el orden del menu de los sistemas instalados que salen en el grub2???
<fosco_> Messier51, es mejor no tocar eso, es muy fácil cargarse el arranque
<Messier51> Por eso mismo es la pregunta, de pronto alguien tenga un procedimiento mas concreto y sin mucho riesgo
<fosco_> Matias_novato, un solo video flash como más de 1000 veces lo que come cualquier proceso en segundo plano, no hay nada q hacer
<Matias_novato> :(
<WintersVsUbuntu> T_T
<WintersVsUbuntu> u.u no booteo el ubuntu u.u se rompio :(
<kron`> :o
<WintersVsUbuntu> Existe alguna forma de reseteeo del Ubuntu? es decir, (pero que pesado soy) he intentado entrar ahora mismo, y simplemente se me quedo una pantalla morada y no entro, estuvo facil 15 minutos ahi, hasta que se rebooteo...
<fosco_> un reset total solo lo conseguirás reinstalando
<fosco_> resets parciales se pueen conseguir de muchas maneras
<fosco_> dependiendo de qué sea exactamente lo que te falla
<WintersVsUbuntu> No entra al kernel
<fosco_> no creo que sea eso :)
<fosco_> de hecho no creo que sepas lo que acabas de decir :)
<WintersVsUbuntu> +1
<WintersVsUbuntu> no, no me deja entrar, más bien no entra a la pantalla de inicio donde debes colocar la contraseña para entrar ya a la interfaz, paso a paso: me pide entre Microsoft XP Professional y Ubuntu
<fosco_> ok, eso quiere decir que el grub está bien
<WintersVsUbuntu> despues le doy a Ubuntu y me aparece un recuadro morado con 3 opciones y de titulo aparece: GNU GRUB version 1.99-12 ubuntu5
<WintersVsUbuntu> y sus opciones son: Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-12 Generic || Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-12 Generic (Recovery mode) || Microsoft Windows XP professional
<Ozz_> podrian decirme donde instalar flashplugin.tar.gz en uzbl?
<WintersVsUbuntu> <--- n00b
<WintersVsUbuntu> bueh, de esos, a los dos primeros les doy clic (en distintos tiempos) y simplemente queda una pantalla morada.... eteeerna y no inicia =(
<IPhreak> buenas señores
<WintersVsUbuntu> u.u buenas (se intenta)
<IPhreak> WintersVsUbuntu:  a si estamos todos ;)
<WintersVsUbuntu> jajaja
<Jelou> Buenas tardes
<WintersVsUbuntu> yo estoy de lloron con Ubuntu (ahora mismo estoy en windows) creo que ya he encontrado algo y estoy leyendo a ver si es mi problema o no xDDDD
<Jelou> ¿Alguien me puede decir por qué en Avidemux al configurar las opciones de xvid, en precisión de búsqueda de movimiento no aparece más alto de 3 (High)?
<eugenio_> hola alguien conoce  algun pagina
<eugenio_>  para aprender ubuntu
<GridCube> !guia
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'guia'.
<GridCube> !principiante
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'principiante'.
<GridCube> mmm
<mimecar> www.guia-ubuntu.org
<eugenio_> gracias
<eugenio_> muy amble
<GridCube> si eso servira, porque kubot no tiene guia?
<mimecar> GridCube: el facto sera otro
<cousteau> también habría que mencionar doc.ubuntu-es.org ...no sé qué tal está, pero sé que hace poco lo estaban arreglando
<ojos> esta es super buena  http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/
<VADER> hola gente
<ojos> hola
<Inventor> OK
<Inventor> a ver si de aqui no me corren
<Inventor> alguién habrá usado el Wubi?
<Inventor> no puedo instalar el Ubuntu sobre Windows 7
<Inventor> y me gustaría cambiar paulatinamente a Linux
<Inventor> no tan de golpe
<Inventor> OK
<Inventor> alguna recomendación??
<Inventor> estoy bajando el CD
<Inventor>  de la versión 10.04 que dice que es la mas estable
<mimecar> en general ubuntu es estable en todas las versiones
<mimecar> Inventor: ¿que error te da wubi?
<Inventor> que no hay disco en la unidad
<Inventor> ni siquiera llega a la ventana de los datos
<mimecar> ??
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo estas instalando?
<Inventor> decargue el Wubi
<Inventor> y luego doble clik
<Inventor> y listo el mensaje es :
<mimecar> ¿por quéno estas usando la version de wubi del CD de Ubuntu?
<Inventor> No hay nada en el disco 1
<Inventor> No hay nada en el disco 2
<Inventor> No hay nada en el disco 3
<Inventor> No hay nada en el disco 4
<Inventor> no
<Inventor> la descargué de la página oficial
<mimecar> has descargado la iso?
<Inventor> estoy en eso
<Inventor> creo que es lo que está buscando
<Inventor> es cierto????
<mimecar> wubi sin la iso no sirve de nada
<Inventor> solo que esta tardando .......
<Inventor> OK
<Inventor> y no la busca en automático
<Inventor> hay que descargarla primero cierto?
<Inventor> Estoy bajando la 10.04, dice que es la mejor para los nuevos
<Inventor> o que es mas estable
<mimecar> wubi se descarga los datos
<mimecar> lo ha hecho en tu caso?
<Inventor> al parecer no
<mimecar> Inventor: también es una version más antigua y no tienes los ultimos programas
<mimecar> si wubi no ha empezado a descargarse los archivos hazlo de nuevo
<mimecar> porque lo hace
<Inventor> wubi solo pesa 2.4 megas
<mimecar> y se descarga los datos cuando lo ejecutas
<Inventor> entonces será que bajo incompleta
<Inventor> crees que es mejor descargar la version 11?
<mimecar> ejecuta de nuevo wubi
<Inventor> lo borro
<Inventor> y lo descargo nuevamente
<mimecar> si ejecutas wubi ya se descarga la ultima version
<Inventor> Minecar: Gracias
<Inventor> me siento realmente lento en esto
<mimecar> ya aprenderás
<Inventor> en windows hasta doy sotorpe técnico jajaja
<Inventor> Gracias
<Inventor> nos vemos por aquí
<liher> hola a todos
<RichardWinters> Bueh
<RichardWinters> aqui me tienen ya.... en web irc dentro de ubuntu <.<
<txomon|home> hummm?
<Vero2> Hola. Hace 3 días que no puedo conectar con el Centro de Software. Tengo conexión a Internet sin problemas. Alguien tiene idea de lo que se puede hacer?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> pon lo que salga en pastebin
<Vero2> mimecar: ok
<Vero2> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/811181/
<mimecar> ubuntu.unc... es un mirror oficial?
<Vero2> es lo que sale en la lista de mirrors para Argentina. No sé si es oficial
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Vero2> y tambien quieres el paste?
<mimecar> si
<Vero2> ok
<mimecar> en el que has puesto parece que no se descarga las actualizaciones
<Vero2> hoy hice actualizaciones porque me avisó el Gestor
<Vero2> mimecar, ésto es lo que sale: Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho
<Vero2> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Vero2> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Vero2> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> ¿que error te da al abrir el centro de software?
<Vero2> es que no lo puedo abrir
<Vero2> justamente es el problema
<Vero2> se queda pensando eternamente
<mimecar> lanza desde la consola software-center-gtk3
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> ahora no me conecta con el link de paste...
<Vero2> el informe es largo
<mimecar> si hay algun error con el programa debe aparecer en la consola
<mimecar> lo pones cuando puedas
<Vero2> ok
<Harpagornis> -registro
<Vero2> ahora no sé por que no me conecta con el paste...
<Vero2> voy a salir y volver a ver si se arregla
<Harpagornis> !registro
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<Vero2> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/811199/
<mimecar> intenta con el mismo comando pero sin el "-gtk3"
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/811205/
<mimecar> parece algun error con la programacion del centro de software
<mimecar> ahora no se me ocurre nada
<Vero2> bueno, en realidad hace dos días he escrito a Launchpad enviándole el informe, pero todavía no he tenido respuesta. No tengo mucha confianza en ellos porque hasta ahora nunca me han respondido a nada
<mimecar> ¿lo has escrito en el launchpad del centro de software?
<Vero2> en Ayuda del Centro de Soft hay un ítem que dice que es para comunicar problemas
<Vero2> y de allí me derivó a Launchpad
<Vero2> Al mismo tiempo se envía un informe del error del programa en cuestión que en principio pareciera ser un Bug
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que los bugs primero se tienen que estudiar
<mimecar> y ver si lo pueden reproducir
<Vero2> lo que me extraña es que fue de buenas a primeras, porque hasta la semana pasada anduvo sin problemas
<Vero2> mimecar:  se puede desinstalar completamente este Soft y volver a instalar?
<mimecar> depende de las dependencias que tenga
<Vero2> si lo hago por intermedio de Terminal?
<mimecar> las dependencias son las mismas
<Vero2> me refería a que por Terminal se cumplen las dependencias, si no me equivoco
<fosco_> no creo que reinstalar el paquet solucione nada
<fosco_> pero puedes probarlo
<Vero2> fosco pasa que hasta la semana pasada anduvo todo bien
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center software-center-aptdaemon-plugins
<Vero2> o sea reinstalar sin desinstalar, sería?
<Vero2> fosco?
<fosco_> que
<chilicuil> si Vero2 te sugiere que reinstales el software-center
<Vero2> ok era para preguntar nada mas
<Vero2> bueno, probaré
<Vero2> fosco: No se ha podido localizar el paquete software-center-aptdaemon-plugins
<fosco_> pues solo el primero
<mimecar> no faltaria un espacio ?
<fosco_> el segundo será nuevo en ubuntu 12.04
<fosco_> ii  software-center-aptdaemon-plugins      0.1.1                                    The aptdaemon plugins for software-center
<prodor> que medidas hay para apoyar a Anonymous????
<fosco_> prodor: aqui solo dudas de ubuntu
<Vero2> bueno en definitivia qué hago?
<fosco_> <fosco_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> bueno, al final sale este error: ValueError: could not convert string to float
<Vero2> tendré que esperar que me conteste Launchpad al final no?
<mimecar> ¿has buscado la cadena del error en google?
<Vero2> hasta ahora no pero si te parece lo buscaré
<mimecar> si es un error, es dificil que solo te pase a ti
<Vero2> ok lo busco , posiblemente esté en inglés
<Vero2> mimecar, aparentemente es problema de programación porque habla de python. Hay varios artículos, pero si es ése el problema, no se puede hacer mas que esperar no?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> si está reportado el fallo, es esperar una actualizacion
<mimecar> por si acaso, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> te da algo?
<Vero2> ahora veo
<atotclic> Vero2, hola puedes ver desde el centro de software si has instalado alguna actualizacion el dia y hora antes de ver el primer fallo
<Vero2> mimecar todo da 0
<Vero2> atotclic: es que no puedo entrar directamente, ése es el problema
<atotclic> en que version estas??
<Vero2> 11.10
<Vero2> debo irme. gracias por todo
<Ramir00> hola tengo un problema cuando inicio una busqueda en tadinga no funciona uso firefox
<Ramir00> 9.0.1
<Ramir00> en la maquina con chrome funciona
<Ramir00> solo a mi no me funciona
<Ramir00> !mimecar
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mimecar'.
<m4v> Ramir00: será un problema con taringa o firefox, no es algo con lo que podamos ayudar.
<Ramir00> es con firefox
<m4v> Ramir00: por favor no llames a personas por respuestas.
<Ramir00> quien usa el ubuntu 11.10 nesito que me diga cuanto memoria usa en estado de reposo, es decir sin usar aplicaciones
<m4v> Ramir00: con el comando "free" puedes ver la memoria que se está usando en ese momento.
<Ramir00> yo uso el 10.10, y estoy al limite, por eso queria saber aproximadamente uno que lo este usando
<Ramir00> tengo 512 de ram
<m4v> ejecuta "free -m" y te dice lo que estas usando.
<Ramir00> yo ya se lo que uso
<Ramir00> quiero saber cuanto usa el 11.10
<Ramir00> para instalarlo
<fosco_> Ramir00: eso depende mucho del entorno q uses y de como lo tengas configurado
<mimecar> la 10.10 acabará las actualizaciones en Abril
<Ramir00> lo tengo por defecto fosco_
<Ramir00> un uso normal ocupa mas de 300mb al iniciar?
<fosco_> si
<Ramir00> :(
<mimecar> Ramir00: lo raro seria que no gastaras memoria
<m4v> ah, no se cuanto usa, 512mb está dentro de los requisitos mínimos.
<Ramir00> es que el ubuntu 10.10 esta para atras, no anda el amsn, no anda firefox
<Ramir00> y lo instale hace dos o tres meses
<mimecar> te dan algun error esos programas?
<Ramir00> con el firefox, no me anda la busqueda en tadinga
<Ramir00> no toque nada
<Ramir00> solo dejo de funcionar
<Ramir00> y el amsn es un caso perdido
<m4v> Ramir00: eso es algo que tendrías que llevar a los administradores del sitio.
<Ramir00> no me es mas facil pasarme al 11.10
<m4v> puedes probar, pero no se si solucionaría tus problemas.
<Ramir00> si se solucionara, el problema es una mezcla entre el sistema operativo y el firefox
<mimecar> si solo te pasa con esa web, es algo que tiene su servidor
<Ramir00> la maquina que tiene w7 con chrome anda bien, o sea anda la busqueda
<dabor> Ramir00, podrias probar renombrando la carpeta .mozilla
<andres_> :)
<Ramir00> salvo la carpeta mozilla, reinstalo y veo que pasa
<Ramir00> y luego reemplazo
<fosco_> al revés hombre
<fosco_> si el problema es mozilla lo que no debes restaurar es el sistema
<Ramir00> reemplazo carpetas,las que tienen los sitios preferidos
<m4v> Ramir00: si se solucionara, sería un problema de firefox
<m4v> Ramir00: dijiste que con Chromium funciona, así que el problema es compatibilidad entre firefox y la página.
<dabor> Ramir00, no es necesario reinstalar firefox, con renombrar la carpeta es suficiente
<Ramir00> ya es tarde
<dabor> Ramir00, reinstalador conpulsivo !! ja
<Ramir00> funciono, pero estoy seguro que si reemplazo la carpeta .mozilla nueva por la vieja deja de funcionar
 * dabor piensa lo mismo
<Ramir00> funciono, ahora el problema es que mediafire elimino mucho material que hasta hace unos dias estaba
<Ramir00> adios
<fosco_> me encanta este tio :)
<Crashbit> Yo voy a denunciar los spammers al FBI, con un poco de suerte, van a cerrar toda internet xD
<Crashbit> Si es que esos Americanos matan moscas a coñonazos
<m4v> Crashbit: no es este el canal.
<Crashbit> ups, sorry m4v , pensaba que estaba en otro, esto no debía ir aquí, sorry
<Crashbit> :-)
<prodor> que medidas hay para apoyar a Anonymous????
<selina2> nose
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> mi ubuntu 10.10 no me ve la camara que tengo conectada por puerto usb
<txomon|home> has instalado cam cheese?
<txomon|home> vamos, la aplicación de webcams
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-21
<lex_luthorwin> alguien sabe si se puede entrar a la carpeta "root"  sin el nautilus ??????????
<cousteau> lex_luthorwin, cd /root   ?
<cousteau> (haciendo   sudo su   antes)
<cousteau> (pero cuidadin con lo que haces como sudo)
<lex_luthorwin> si es un lio mi problema cousteau  quiero copiar un lanzador que esta en la carpeta root al escritorio resutla que lo copie con exito pero hago doble click en escritorio y sale el cartel de permiso denegado
<cousteau> qué lanzador es?
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que añadir "gksudo" en alguna parte del lanzador
<lex_luthorwin> se trataba de sakis3g ya lo logre un lanzador del sakis3g que estaba en carpeta root
<lex_luthorwin> con nautilus le cambie los permiso de root a me username de mi S.O.
<orionmatrix> hola   amigos
<orionmatrix> tengo una interrogante
<orionmatrix> existe una herramienta que restaure el sistema "completo" a su estado original anterior [ fecha antes] rn ubuntu?
<orionmatrix> algo asi como un ""sistem restore?
<aguitel> orionmatrix, nop
<orionmatrix> ni algo parecido?
<aguitel> orionmatrix, que te paso?
<orionmatrix> lo planteo para   -  cuando me pase - o sea para estar preparado
<orionmatrix> seria bueno saber  antes  del desastre  - me  explico?
<orionmatrix> como saber  dar primeros  auxilios
<aguitel> se puede hacer una reinstalacion del sistema con el estado actual siempre y cuando tengas 1) home en una particion separada 2)tengas una lista de los paquetes instalados
<orionmatrix> no se  puede  aprender  en el momento de la emergencia  hay que  aprenderlo  mucho antes..
<lgaa> has una particion de respaldo y en esamaneja todo  tus doc datos preciados
<orionmatrix> pero  home  lo tiene  por defecto no?
<aguitel> no
<orionmatrix> bueno   soy  nuevo  en linux...
<orionmatrix> eso me sono algo  complicado..
<lgaa> no
<lgaa> mira supongo q tienes 2 sistemas operativos en la misma maquina
<orionmatrix> si se  grabar  en dvd  o  pasarlo a  otro  disco dro   los  archivos preciados
<orionmatrix> tengo win7   y linux  si
<orionmatrix> pasarlos  a la particion win7?
<orionmatrix> bueno...estoy investtigando las posibilidades  en caso  de  un accidente
<lgaa> ok lo q tienes q hacer es crear otra particion u otro disco para que en ese pases todos tus datos preciados
<orionmatrix> en el momento que pase  quiza  ni siquira podria entrar  aqui  a buscar  consejo..jejeje
<lgaa> te suguiero q leas el manual de linux
<orionmatrix> donde  consigo  el manual?
<lgaa> es facil
<orionmatrix> esta  en pdf?
<lgaa> ya te paso el link
<orionmatrix> ok.
<lgaa> orionmatrix daymire.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/ubuntu.pdf
<orionmatrix__> ok gracias
<lgaa> seria bueno que tomaras un curso tambien en la pag http://www.senavirtual.edu.co/ esmuy bueno hay un curso de ubuntu es exelente y gratis solo debes de invertir unas horas y aprendes mucho
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<fede> nas
<RichardWinters> Muy buenas
<gaston_> hola?
<ojos3> http://www.anonymoushispano.net/p/herramientas.html
<ojos3> http://www.vanguardiabs.com.ar/anonmexico/Hive.php
<m4v> ojos3: lo siento, no podemos endorsar ese tipo de actividad en el canal.
<ojos3> ok no hay problema :)
<Devils> alguien sabe porque no me puedo conectar con mi tarjeta de red?
<Devils> cuando le pongo la contraseña de mi modem se queda obteniendo la direccion ip diria yo y hace lo mismo saliendo el cartelito donde pongo la contraseña
<Devils> se que estoy poniendo la contraseña bien
<Harpagornis> quizas sepais, como puedo poner la libreria equivalente al conio.h para c?
<fosco_> Harpagornis: no hay un equivalente directo
<fosco_> seguramente tienes las funciones q buscas en los paquetes libc-devel y libstdc-devel
<Harpagornis> ok, gracias fosco_
<surgemaster> hola saben si existe alguna forma de que ubuntu lts estable recobre el rendimiento y la velocidad de su padre Debian?
<Vero2> Hola todos. Alguien ha hecho alguna vez un clear CMOS?
<Vero2> La pregunta viene porque quise arrancar un Live CD pero no respeta la secuencia de arranque que le pongo y arranca con HDD
<Ozz_> hola, quiero saber cual es el comando para descomprimir un tar.gz en directorio especifico?
<Nax> Ozz_, con la opcion "-C" puedes elegir el directorio a donde se descomprimira
<Ozz_> Nax: gracias l3
<Nax> :)
<Crashbit> Ozz_: para la próxima, te será mas útil hacer un "man tar" o un "tar --help"
<Crashbit> Ozz_: man va muy bien para estas cosas, pones man, y luego seguido el comando del que quieras el manual
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe si se pueden quitar los paneles de unity y dejar solo un dock en ubuntu 11.10?
<hashashin> cairo-dock por ejemplo lo hace solo http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=Replace%20Unity&lang=en
<liher> el cairo-dock lo hace solo?
<liher> y quita el panel lateral tambien?
<hashashin> eso pone ahi
<liher> y si quieres awn
<liher> ?
<mimecar> aunque pongas awn sigues usando unity
<hashashin> seria poner awn para que arranque con la sesion y desactivar el plugin de unity del compiz no?
<mimecar> quieres quitar el menú superior y el de unity?
<liher> si
<liher> dejar solo el awn
<liher> es posible?
<mimecar> tendrás que quitar varios programas para eso
<liher> cuales?
<liher> es mucho jaleo?
<mimecar> el menú global
<mimecar> si
<liher> entonces seguire con la 10.10
<mimecar> seguirás hasta Abril
<liher> ahi lo tengo quitado
<liher> ya
<liher> y luego que
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar si o si
<liher> adios soporte?
<liher> poqe?
<mimecar> ya habrán pasado los 18 meses desde el lanzamiento
<GridCube> liher, te conviene usar otro escritorio
<liher> pero el sistema seguira funcionando sin actualizarse no?
<GridCube> como xubunu
<liher> ya lo probe
<mimecar> liher: si, pero no es aconsejable hacer eso
<liher> y estoy indeciso
<Nax> lubuntu mejor
 * Nax tira una piedra a GridCube 
<liher> lubuntu no mola
<liher> :-D
<GridCube> :) lubuntu tambien esta bien
<liher> no guta
<Nax> bueno, entonces quedate con unity
<Nax> XD
<GridCube> liher, ps, o aceptas unity, o te vas a otro escritorio
<liher> lo odio a muerte
<GridCube> es asi de facil
<mimecar> liher: eres un exagerado
<mimecar> cuantos minutos lo has usado?
<liher> me quedo corto
<liher> muchos
<mimecar> muchos es..?
<GridCube> no hay otra opcion, gnome no va a volver para atras
<liher> y me gusta el escritorio como yo soy, simple, el wan cubre todas mis necesidades
<liher> es una pena que no vuelva patras
<GridCube> ps entonces ve a xubuntu, a lubuntu, a kde, a cualquier otro escritirio, hay miles
<liher> mi portatil tiene 4 años y va un poco justo con unity
<dylan66> usa openbo xcon un dock
<liher> cambiare a openbox?
<liher> openbox?
<liher> como va eso?
<GridCube> usa una xsession con un dock :P
<mimecar> liher: cuanta memoria tiene tu tarjeta gráfica?
<liher> no tiene memoria dedicada
<mimecar> cuanta memoria
<liher> 2 gb
<mimecar> tienes 2 GB de memoria en la tarjeta grafica?
<liher> no de ram
<Nax> no es por nada, pero si eso es estar justo
<mimecar> ...
<liher> la tarjeta grafica va en la placa base
<Nax> ... jaja
<mimecar> quieres decirme la memoria que tiene tu tarjeta grafica
<liher> es compartida
<mimecar> y su valor es?
<liher> el modelo es intel gma x3100
<mimecar> que memoria tiene asignada la tarjeta
<liher> no lo se
<liher> como puedo saberlo?
<mimecar> máxima memoria 256 MB
<liher> como lo sabes?
<mimecar> porque lo he buscado en google
<mimecar> http://www.notebookcheck.org/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-X3100.2543.0.html
<liher> y eso es poco?
<mimecar> con 64 MB unity va fluido
<Jelou> Buenos días. Alguien sabe porqué en Avidemux, al configurar las opciones de Xvid, en búsqueda de movimiento no me aparece más allá de 3-high en lugar de 6-ultra high? (ubuntu-lucid)
<liher> pues yo noto mucha diferencia entre trabajar con unity y con ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> liher: estas usando unity de ubuntu 11.10 ?
<liher> no
<liher> ahora tengo ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> el rendimiento no es el mismo
<mimecar> prueba un live usb y verás el rendimiento real
<liher> use ubuntu 11.04 y 11.10 un tiempo y notaba el ordenador mas lento en general
<liher> cono 10.10 el pc va mucho mas ligero
<mimecar> en ese caso tendrás que hacer que el sistema no use unity
<mimecar> y eso es entretenido
<liher> porque es entretenido
<liher> ?
<mimecar> o usa otra distribucion
<mimecar> porque tienes que instalar varios programas y quitar otros
<liher> seguramente acabe en xubuntu que me va bastante bien
<liher> muchas gracias por tu ayuda mimecar eres el puto amo majo
<mimecar> con la tarjeta que tienes
<mimecar> debería irte fluido
<m4v> liher: fué un insulto eso?
<liher> no
<liher> era un halago
<mimecar> m4v: en España no
<liher> o por lo menos lo pretendia
<liher> m4v
<liher> m4v de donde eres?
<liher> sabes si hay alguna distro que este basada en ubuntu que den actualizaciones ellos mismos por mas tiempo que ubuntu?
<m4v> liher: Argentina. Trata de evitar esas expresiones en el futuro :)
<liher> vale, gracias
<liher> se han quedado todos mudos
<liher> jejejeje
<liher> nadie habla en el general o que?
<mimecar> el general es solo para soporte
<liher> ahhhhh
<m4v> liher: #ubuntu-es-offtopic es el canal para charla
<liher> entonces todos aqui tienen el ordenata perfestmente?
<liher> jejeje
<Jelou> Yo no ;)
<Jelou> Buenos días. Alguien sabe porqué en Avidemux, al configurar las opciones de Xvid, en búsqueda de movimiento no me aparece más allá de 3-high en lugar de 6-ultra high? (ubuntu-lucid)
<liher> ein?
<liher> comor?
<m4v> uh... ni idea.
<liher> no puidor
<liher> ma roto
<liher> :-D
<liher> alguien sabe porque no es recomendable tener ubuntu sin actualizar?
<Nax> seguridad?
<liher> se puede actualizar a mano?
<mimecar> liher: si no tienes actualizaciones no
<liher> po vaya
<mimecar> no es aconsejable usar un sistema que no tiene actualizaciones
<liher> o sea que hay que cambiar de distro cada 18 meses o las lts?
<mimecar> si
<liher> si no tengo las actualizaciones en que es vulnerable mi pc?
<mimecar> en todos los fallos que salgan
<liher> bugs?
<mimecar> si
<liher> me lo explicas un poco?
<m4v> liher: de que actualizaciones hablamos?
<liher> actualizacion criticas de seguridad
<mimecar> liher: puede salir un fallo que les permita acceder a toda tu informacion
<m4v> liher: las que instalas regularmente o te refieres a actualizar a una nueva version de ubuntu?
<mimecar> si usas un sistema sin actualizaciones podran leer tus datos
<liher> regularmente
<liher> con las actualizaciones tambien podrian
<liher> no?
<mimecar> no porque se corrigen los fallos
<liher> cuando se conocen, y mientras no se conocen oficialmente que?
<liher> eres vulnerable,no?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> eso pasa en cualquier sistema
<liher> y un cortafuegos lo arregla?
<mimecar> no
<Nax> mejor una cortadora de pasto
<Nax> (?)
<mimecar> liher: si no instalas cosas de fuentes raras el peligro es casi nulo
<xangua> si cortas el cable de interné¿ :P
<liher> que es mas seguro un sistema con 18 mese de vida y los bugs corregidos o un sistema recien instalado y medio probado?
<m4v> igual no creo que tengas que ponerte a alarmarte por tu seguridad. Aún sin actualizaciones Ubuntu es relativamente seguro. Tienes que preocuparte más por los sitios donde te metes o a que le cliqueas o ejecutas.
<mimecar> liher: preocupate de usar una version que tenga actualizaciones
<liher> fale
<liher> gracias mimecar
<liher> eres un buen tertuliano y un compañero (m4v no te mosquees :-DDDD)
<liher> agurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Damuru> hola muy buenas!! tengo una consulta sobre las ventanas en kubuntu yo instale un tema el cual deja la barra de programas toda transparente quiero saber como hacer para que tambien se aplique a las ventanas
<mimecar> Damuru: pon un enlace a lo que has instalado
<mimecar> kde diferencia el espacio de trabajo de las ventanas
<Damuru> no es que lo instale en preferencias
<Damuru> aspecto
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar un tema de KDE que tenga transparencias
<Damuru> ok dale gracias oye eres el unico que siempre contestas!!!
<Damuru> hay que buscarte un sueldo!!!
<mimecar> la gente estará con otras cosas más interesantes
<francisco_> HOla
<francisco_> Alguien ahi'
<fosco_> buenas
<francisco_> Buenas
<francisco_> Una duda
<francisco_> Que alguien me saque una duda
<Nax> !ask francisco_
<kubot> francisco_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<debsan> !ask
<kubot> debsan: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<francisco_> Con xCHat puede conectarme a cualquier sala IRC del mundo? o esta limitado?
<fosco_> francisco_: no está ni más limitado ni menos que cualquier otro cliente de irc en ese aspecto
<Nax> debsan, =P!
<m4v> francisco_: no hay límites en el cliente IRC. Es la red IRC la que puede poner algún bloqueo para que te conectes, como algún ban.
<francisco_> OK.gracias
<debsan> Nax, gordo!
<Nax> debsan, tu! jaja
<Ramir00> archivos que descomprimo en ubuntu los considera no validos pero en guindos andan bien...¿?
<fosco_> te faltará algun descompresor, que formato son?
<Ramir00> .rar
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<fosco_> despues de eso deberías poder abrir los archivos
<Ramir00> fosco_ son mp3 o libros , cuando los descomprime en muchos casos pone...codificacion no valida.....por ahi de 10 temas andan 4....pero en guindos los abre sin problema
<fosco_> ah, eso es porque contienen caracteres no válidos
<fosco_> renombralos y ya está
<Ramir00> con la 'o' tiene problemas siempre
<Ramir00> Informaci�n
<Ramir00> Comunicaciones y Redes de Computadores - W.Stallings (6ta Edici�n)
<debsan> Ramir00, no no, será con los tildes
<francisco_> @Ramir00@ Me pasa lo mismo
<fosco_> Ramir00: ya te he dado la solución, renombralos
 * debsan le haría caso a fosco
<francisco_> Prueba,renombrar
<cousteau> Ramir00, si descomprimes desde línea de comandos hay una opci?n para que use ? en vez de inventarse la letra
<Exio> use "?"
<Exio> no, es que no hay fuente para mostrar el caracter
<Exio> al menos eso me pasaba por los .rar
<Exio> :P
<Ramir00> bueno, lo hago simple mejor descomprime en guindos y listo, solucionado
<Ramir00> adios
<Exio> vago
<fosco_> si, es mucho más fácil cambiar 2 veces de sistema operativo que cambiar una letra
<cousteau> quizá se pueda reportar como bug
<sonny> busco algun canal donde me puedan ayudar a saber quien esta conectado a mi modem, alguna opcion?
<mimecar> sonny: entra en tu modem
<sonny> ya entre, pero quien esta conectado usa un nombre muy ambiguo
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿que cifrado estas usando?
<sonny> wep
<mimecar> eso no te sirve de nada
<mimecar> pasa a WPA2 y no se conectarán
<sonny> ok, entonces cambiare la configuracion de mi modem
<cousteau> y cambia la contraseña
<cousteau> a lo mejor al ser wep ya la saben y pueden entrar con esa si no la cambias
<sonny> ah ok, gracias por el consejo
<sonny> es muy dificil quebrar un cifrado wap2?
<fosco_> una web no tardarán mas de un par de horas en averiguarla
<fosco_> wep*
<sonny> osea q no hay un cifrado 100% confiable?
<mimecar> sonny: wpa2
<debsan> sonny, ni en una vida la sacaran
<fosco_> el wpa2 es casi 100% seguro
<debsan> por ahora sí wpa2
<debsan> hoy sí, a futuro no
<Exio> jaja
<sonny> siempre hay alguien buscando la manera de fregar jaja
<Exio> por ahora wpa2, pero ya puedes sacar una clave wpa2 "rapidamente" si tenes una grafica muy potente y unos pcs de hace 2 dias
<sonny> donde puedo encontrar una explicacion q entienda sobre como se cifra en wep y wpa2?
<mimecar> cambia primero el cifrado de tu red
<Exio> sonny, wikipedia??
<SCAB> OLA?
<sonny> lo q escriben en wiki es muy avanzado para mi jaja
<mimecar> sonny: un algoritmo de cifrado es "avanzado"
<debsan> la wiki muchas veces es lo básico de lo que escribe en libros. Imaginate lo avanzado que serán esos libros
<cousteau> mimecar, rot13 no lo es...
<Exio> cousteau, loool
<debsan> :)
<debsan> SCAB, hola
<Decepticon> hola
<Decepticon> buenas tardes!, como instalo  un programa q descargue y esta en formato rar
<Decepticon> }
<Decepticon> cuando lo descargo salen puras carpetas y no se como instalarlo}
<mimecar> en la web de la descarga te dirá como funciona
<Decepticon> no!
<Decepticon> solo d a mala me dejo descargar y ya
<Exio> no tiene README?
<Exio> INSTALL? etc.. ?
<mimecar> Decepticon: es un programa de windows?
<Decepticon> no xq descargue la version d linux
<Decepticon> hay para ma tambien
<Decepticon> asi q no es solo para guindouxxx
<cousteau> qué programa es?  está en repositorios?
<mimecar> has descargado un programa de linux en formato rar?
 * cousteau no ve cómo un programa para linux lo meten en RAR...
<Decepticon> groovedown
<Decepticon> e para descargar musica
<Decepticon> es bueno
<Decepticon> lo use en guindouxxx
<GridCube> !pirateria
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<cousteau> groovedown es para grooveshark, así que creo que no es piratería
<mimecar> Decepticon: tienes las instrucciones en el archivo que has descargado
<mimecar> leelas
<cousteau> Decepticon, a mí me sale un rar
<cousteau> digo un zip
<Decepticon> q va esta dificil}
<mimecar> en la web del programa hay un zip
<mimecar> y dentro están las instrucciones
<Decepticon> no entiendo q dicen
<Decepticon> alli le pongo en la terminal cmo es y no sale
<Decepticon> solo error, error...
<mimecar> tienes delante el archivo how-to que hay en el zip?
<Decepticon> si ya lo abri
<Decepticon> pero no entindo
<Decepticon> sale esto
<cousteau> "double click" significa "doble clic"
<Decepticon> if double click doesn't work try it via the commandline/shell with: java -jar groovedown.jar
<Decepticon> lo puse asi
<Decepticon> sudo apt-get install java -jar groovedown.jar
<mimecar> animal
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones
<mimecar> no te las inventes
<Decepticon> mimecar:  vete a la mierda y pudrete
<mimecar> las instrucciones te dicen como tienes que ejecutar el programa y poner los requisitos
<Decepticon> no me llames asi
<cousteau> Decepticon, mimecar tiene razón, y "animal" tampoco es para ponerse así
<Decepticon> cousteau:  me acaba d ofender
<Decepticon> q queires q le de un premio
<Decepticon> yo soy nuevo en esto
<cousteau> y dónde has leído lo de poner "sudo apt-get install"?
<Decepticon> no pueden decir! hey eso no es asi, nunca lo hagas
<cousteau> si te empiezas a inventar comandos que te suenan te puedes acabar cargando algo
<Decepticon> cousteau:  sudo ap-..... siempre instalo las cosas asi
<Decepticon> no sabia
<mimecar> Decepticon: tienes un txt con las instrucciones
<cousteau> Decepticon, ahí no dicen nada de instalar nada
<cousteau> dicen que hagas doble clic en el jar
<Decepticon> mimecar:  no me digas nada1! reservate tus fuck comentarios
<cousteau> (y tras probar, he visto que tienes que habilitar "marcar este archivo como ejecutable")
<mimecar> eso haré Decepticon
<cousteau> Decepticon, mimecar ha reaccionado así porque si al final te cargas algo de tu sistema por inventarte cosas, aún le echarías la culpa
<Decepticon> cousteau:  si yo me hecho el sistema a la mierda soy yo, pero aqui nadie es mi papa y mama
<Decepticon> q xuxa les pasa a ustedes cerebritos
<Exio> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Decepticon> mejor me voy a tomar unas beers
<Decepticon> kubot:  faltabas tu
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<cousteau> Decepticon, además, por qué mimecar no puede llamarte animal y tú sí puedes decirle que se vaya a la mierda?
<Decepticon> tambien vete a la mierda
<mimecar> dejarlo ya
<mimecar> Decepticon: sigue buscando
<cousteau> nah, ya se ha cansado
<Exio> bueno, al menos cambio la aplicacion, no?
<propokr> Buenas, amigos... como puedo saber si tengo instalada la ultima version de Wine ?
<propokr> es que hay un programa que se me cuelga mucho, muy seguido y no se si eso tendra algo que ver
<propokr> quizas tengo una version de Wine vieja
<m4v> "apt-cache policy wine" muestra la version que tenés instalada
<propokr> Gracias, mirare.
<m4v> para saber si el programa funciona en wine sería mejor que mires en el appdb
<m4v> !appdb propokr
<kubot> propokr: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<xman> Hi, alguien que me tire un cabo?
<Exio> !ask xman
<kubot> xman: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<xman> Dual Monitor Ubuntu Studio, no consigo configurarlo?????
<mimecar> entras en la configuracion de monitores y usas escritorio extendido
<xman> Solo me da opcion mirrror.
<xman> mirror..
<xman> Ati HD 6000 series
<cousteau> xman, tarjeta gráfica?
<cousteau> ah
<mimecar> en gnome 3 tienes la opción de ampliar el escritorio
<xman> En el centro de Control de ATi, hay una opcion para habilitarlo, pero me pide logearmne como administrator, y mi cuenta lo es pero nad no habre
<xman> Esto sera un bug de este systema ?
<mimecar> xman: lanza el programa como administrador
<cousteau> xman, "tu cuenta es de administrador"?
<xman> Mi cuenta es de administrador
<cousteau> gksudo <nombre del programa>
<mimecar> cuenta de administrador no es lo mismo
<mimecar> que seas administrador
<mimecar> significa que puedes usar sudo
<xman> Ok ya voy viendo deja ver como le hao.
<xman> hago
<flotando30> Xchat/server List
<xman> Esta es la respuesta: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2560, 1024), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1280, 1280)
<xman> Con gksudo tampoco arranca a aplicacion. Ya no me queda nada por hacer alguna ayuda se agradece
<mimecar> con gksudo si que puedes lanzar la aplicacion
<mimecar> que comando usas?
<xman> Ya es usado todo lo que e encontrado en Internet no se mucho de linux estoy tratando de cambiarme, pero siempre choco con algo.
<mimecar> gksudo nombre_del_centro_control_ati
<xman> mimecar: ya lo puse asi y nada hace como si fuera a ejecutarse pero nada.
<mimecar> cierra los centros de control que tengas abiertos antes
<xman> Si tambioen eso hice, pero mismo resultado.
<xman> No sabes como e luchado para cambiarme a Linux , pero honestamente , cuando no es una es otra.
<mimecar> con tarjetas sencillas es conectar el monitor al equipo y usar escritorio extendido de forma automática
<mimecar> con ubuntu 11.10
<xman> El centro ded control de ATI standard habre sin problemas , pero necesita privilegios administrativos para configurar dual monitor y el otro que es con admin privilegios no habre
<mimecar> ¿estas usando las herramienta de gnome?
<xman> Es que precisamente como voy a trabaja en edicion de video y audio, decidi esta distro y tengo un Hardware bueno para esos fines, pro men esto se ha vuelto un problema
<xman> Si yo actualice y me entre con gnome
<mimecar> no tienes gnome?
<xman> Si.
<mimecar> que version?
<xman> wow como se eso?
<mimecar> en el menú de gnome debe estar en ayuda o similar
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 lleva gnome 3.x
<mimecar> tu version no lo se
<xman> Deja ver porque ahora veo que los botones de los botones de cerrar ventanas se fueron, no estan.
<xman> Bueno esto es Ubuntu 11.10
<xman> Voy a reiniciar para terminar un update a ver que pasa ya vuelvo.
<xman> Ubuntu studio 11.10  no hay no puedo configurar dual monitor en modo extendido. Alguna ayuda .
<mimecar> si en las opciones de gnome no te deja usar el escritorio extendido, ni idea
<xman> Cuando trato de quitar la opcion mirror para que pase a extendido da un error, te lo voy a poner aqui a ver si te da una idea.
<xman> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2560, 1024), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1280, 1280)
<xman> mimecar; te dice algo esa info?
<mimecar> en estos momentos no
<GridCube> xman, usas arandr
<xman> GridCube: no tengo idea de que me hablas, me exlpicas por favor?
<GridCube> arandr es un programa, que te permite manipular muchas opciones de tu placa de video
<xman> So lo puedo buscar en el synaptic e instalarlo.
<GridCube> intalalo desde synaptic o desde el centro de software, o usando >sudo apt-get install arandr
<xman> ya lo estoy instalando veamos?
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> ahora ejecutalo, deberia tener una entrada en el menu, pero con alt-f2 > arandr
<GridCube> es mas rapido
<GridCube> :P
<fosco_> está bien ese arandr, es como xrandr pero sin tener q recordar los parámetros :)
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> esacto
<fosco_> no lo conocía
<GridCube> hay my
<GridCube> muchos
<GridCube> otros programas paracontrolar randr
<fosco_> arandr es muy feo, pero mientras cumpla con su fucnion... ;)
<GridCube> :P mejor que recordar un millon de opciones en xrandr es
<xman> Tiene algunas opciones pero nada para dual extendido.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> seguro=
<GridCube> probaste arrastrando la ventana?
<xman> Bueno cuando lo habro tiene para resolucion , orientacion
<GridCube> haciendo clic derecho sobre uno delos monitores?
<mimecar> xman: por curiosidad, descarga un live cd de ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> y comprueba si te da el mismo problema
<xman> Te refieres que no sea ubuntu studio?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> es más curiosidad que una solucion a tu problema
<mimecar> hace poco cogí un portatil que tenía una ATI de gama baja
<mimecar> y nada más conectar el monitor usaba el escritorio extendido con el driver genérico
<xman> Esto es un Pc de escritoro, bastante equipado, Windows 7 y ahora Ubuntu Studio, yo creo que si lograra correr el centro de control de Ati como administrador, se resolveria el problema, pero es qeu tampoco lo e logrado.
<fzeta> saludos sala!
<GridCube> xman, que dice cuando ejecutas en una termina: lspci | grep VGA
<xman> En windows 7 no hay problema con el screen extendido, pero aqui ni a palos
<xman> Nose lo voy a correr ahora a ver que pasa
<mimecar> xman: que usas para ejecutar el centro de ati como administrador ?
<xman> Bueno e seguido todos los consejos que me han dadop por aqui pero no arranca.
<mimecar> pon el comando que usas
<GridCube> xman, :) me pasas lo que tira el lspci | grep VGA ?
<xman> ok
<xman> man@Gilbert-PC:~$ lspci grep VGA
<xman> Usage: lspci [<switches>]
<xman> Basic display modes:
<xman> -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format)
<xman> -t		Show bus tree
<GridCube> xman,
<GridCube> con la barra |
<GridCube> es muy importante la barra
<Freddie_> buenas
<mimecar> hola Freddie_
<Freddie_> joder que habladores
<Freddie_> :)
<Freddie_> Hola mimecar
<Freddie_> que tal todo !!:)
<Freddie_> como puedo ver mas canales ?
<Freddie_> xD
<Freddie_> estoy poniendo xdsl a mi negrita:)
<Freddie_> a ver que tal va ...
<mimecar> en freenode los canales son de soporte principalmente
<Freddie_> hoye es timida la gente aki , no?
<Freddie_> aah
<Freddie_> ok
<omikron4> si muy timida.. nos sonrojamos cuando decimos culo o algo parecido
<Freddie_> jaja
<Freddie_> nombre no decia tanto yo...
<omikron4> Freddie_: esto es de soporte.. si nadie pregunta nadie contesta.. sin embargo para cosas extras del soporte .. /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Freddie_> esta guapo linux sisi:) cada dia mejor:)
<omikron4> !linux sisi
<kubot> omikron4: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<selina2> que es bot ?
<Freddie_> ;)
<Freddie_> es un makina
<omikron4> Freddie_: que es linux sisi?
<Freddie_> un linux de pm
<Freddie_> :)
<omikron4> no esta en google :(
<Freddie_> no no esta tampoco megauload:(
<selina2> megaupload
<omikron4> mi abuela tampoco esta
<selina2> los sacaron por piratear
<Freddie_> si
<mimecar> recordar que este canal es para soporte
<Freddie_> pues es una pena
<Freddie_> ok
<mimecar> para hablar, /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Freddie_> ok
<Freddie_> yo salto y me pongo ahi ..
<fede> hola
<tuturuu> o3o
<david_zagal> hola
<david_zagal> alguien sabe si en el panel superior del ubuntu 11.04  se puede poner los iconos en colores ?? es que no lo encuentro
<david_zagal> ¿he probado a instalar con un usb el portatil pero no me arranca en live el xubuntu??
<david_zagal> tengo la tarjeta dichosa emgd
<david_zagal> holaa
<aguitel> david_zagal, que version de xubuntu
<david_zagal> he probado la 11.04 y 11.10
<david_zagal> y me sale la pantalla en negro, como si no funcionara el entorno gui
<aguitel> david_zagal, xubuntu ami tampoco me funciono con el live cd (otra version)
<david_zagal> esque me gustaria una distribucion que consumiera pocos recursos, y como tengo la targeta emgd
<aguitel> david_zagal, que es esa tarjeta?
<david_zagal> y ubuntu e logrado que se vea bien pues pense en poner xubuntu
<pepebon> wenas
<david_zagal> es una targeta grafica de intel
<david_zagal> que segun e leido da muchooos problemas por tema de drivers
<aguitel> david_zagal, tienes conexion a red x ethernet?
<david_zagal> por wifi
<aguitel> hay router?
<david_zagal> si
<pepebon> tengo un problema con gimp no puedo mover una imagen dentro de otra
<david_zagal> en la habitación al fondo del pasillo
<aguitel> puedes sacar un cable de el y conectarlo a la notebook ?
<aguitel> david_zagal, te digo todo esto para trabajar con un netinstall
<david_zagal> voy a ver si hay alguien en la habitacion y enchufo el portatil
<david_zagal> eso que es??
<aguitel> david_zagal, sabes lo que es un netinstall ?
<david_zagal> no
<pepebon> me sale un simbolo de como prohibido
<david_zagal> pero eso sirve para probar tipo cd live??
<aguitel> te paso un link y lee ,es una imagen pequena que te lleva a la linea de comando y tu instalas lo que se te de la gana
<xman> Resuelto mi problema, ejecute en terminal: gksudo amdcccle ya ya pude setear el ATI Control Center, ahora ya tengo los dos monitores en forma extenddida. Gracias a todos los que ayudaron.
<david_zagal> ok
<aguitel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aguitel> pero tienes que tener conexion a internet para seguir con la instalacion
<pepebon> eoo algun entendido en gimp
<pepebon> :)
<david_zagal> vale, creo que ya lo he entendido
<david_zagal> pero con eso no puedo probar xubuntu
<aguitel> david_zagal,
<aguitel> david_zagal, de esa pagina estan los link de la imagen minima
<david_zagal> que es un tipo de instalacion como Arch Linux??
<david_zagal> que vas instalando lo que realmente quieres y vas a usar
<aguitel> david_zagal, olvidate de eso ,no le des bola
<cousteau> david_zagal, no, xubuntu no es eso
<aguitel> david_zagal, exacto
<cousteau> ubuntu minimal en todo caso
<aguitel> david_zagal, que no instalas paquetes innecesarios
<cousteau> xubuntu es otra versión de ubuntu con otro entorno de escritorio distinto
<david_zagal> ya, lo de xubuntu lo se
<david_zagal> que es un tipo de escritorio xfce
<david_zagal> y es menos pesado que ubuntu con gnome, y ademas con unity
<aguitel> david_zagal, xubuntu usa xfce
<david_zagal> que es que actualmente tengo
<aguitel> ya vuelvo
<david_zagal> y otra pregunta, aunque creo que se la respuesta, ¿entre la instalacion netinstall de xubuntu y la de Arch linux, cual me recomiendan ?
<david_zagal> y ¿probar el live de Xubuntu en el portatil no lo puedo hacer de otra manera?? he probado la maquina virtual
<cousteau> te recomiendo la de xubuntu si quieres instalar xubuntu
<cousteau> la de arch no te la recomiendo en absoluto si lo que quieres es instalar xubuntu, será un caos
<david_zagal> ya, esque tambien me gustaria Arch linux por ser Rollin realles
<cousteau> ah, que lo que quieres es decidirte por uno o por otro
<david_zagal> quiero un escritorio menos pesado
<david_zagal> si
<cousteau> pues como desventajas a Arch, algo que me contaron es que es algo inestable
<cousteau> que de repente viene una actualización y te quedas sin sonido, por ejemplo
<cousteau> (y cuando salió Python 3 por lo visto fue un caos)
<cousteau> pero te recomiendo mejor #ubuntu-es-offtopic para conversación de este tipo
<fede> buenas
<fede> es que el efecto de nieve de compiz ya no esta?, los efectos extras que había de nieve, hojas y demás..?
<cousteau> creo que en compiz extras o algo así
 * cousteau no usa compiz desde ni se sabe
<fede> cousteau ya instale los extras pero siguen sin salirme... sabes de otra forma o de algún repositorio que los tenga?
<cousteau> sé que se pueden añadir efectos a mano
<cousteau> (pero vamos, ¿realmente ese efecto servía para algo?
<fede> la verdad es que solo sirve para cargar el procesador, pero es que tengo un trabajo de informatica y me pidieron que hiciera una presentación de powerpoint de compiz y como activar el efecto de nieve y demás, pero no funciona
<aguitel> david_zagal, ni pienses en instalar arch ,usa una imagen de minimun install ,grabala a un pendrive y bootea y sigue los pasos hasta completar el proceso que te lleva a la linea de comando luego boteas sin el pendrive y te lleva nuevamente a la linea de comando y pones lo siguiente: sudo apt-get install xorg lightdm xubuntu-desktop
<david_zagal> <aguitel> y despues instalo los programas que vaya a usar no??
<aguitel> david_zagal, ubuntu xubuntu son derivadas de debian ,aca hay una guia de lo que deberias hacer con debian con una imagen minima cosa muy similar a hacer en ubuntu:http://teralife.wordpress.com/2011/10/30/instalar-debian-squeezewheezy-usando-las-imagenes-netinstall/
<aguitel> david_zagal, si
<david_zagal> pero con esto puedo tener la complicaion de no instalar los drivers, y sobre todo la tarjeta emgd de inte
<david_zagal> inte=intel
<aguitel> david_zagal, supongo que si
<aguitel> david_zagal, hay que probar y ver que pasa
<aguitel> david_zagal, haz un backup de todo lo importante antes de seguir
<aguitel> david_zagal, vas a usar dual boot en ese dispositivo?
<david_zagal> el portatil de momento no tiene nada importante
<aguitel> david_zagal, tiene windows instalado?
<david_zagal> dual boot = varios sistemas operativos??
<aguitel> si
<david_zagal> no, no tiene nada mas que ubuntu 11.04
<aguitel> entonces no hay ningun problema
<david_zagal> y va bien, solo que quiero ganarle potencia y que consuma menos recursos en el escritorio
<aguitel> usa todo el rigido para linux
<aguitel> ya vuelvo
<Squadev> alguien a instalado los driver b43 ?
<AzoteLogiko> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-22
<Palcos> .
<dimitrus>  y me podrian ayudar para saber si elimino o no del arranque algun demonio
<dimitrus> <dimitrus> x11-comom lo desmarco?
<dimitrus> <dimitrus> vagamente se que es el encargado de la parte grafica supongo que no
<dimitrus> <dimitrus> alguien que pueda ayudar
<servidor> hola
<inikator> lol\
<inikator> hello
<inikator> jonathan\
<inikator> pucho ola
<pucho> hola
<inikator> de donde eres
<pucho> y yo respondo que te importa :P
<inikator> que opinas de la ley sopa _
<inikator> <pucho>
<pucho> no se ponele calditos knor
<Colo_ar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXbxpF41fD0
<arp-> pf
<inikator> ese pucho es un ni;o
<inikator> arp de donde eres _
<arp-> argentina
<arp-> x?
<inikator> yo soy de venzuela y aqui nos estamos moviendo en protesta en contra de l a ley sopa
<arp-> seh
<arp-> lindas caretas se ponen
<pucho> XD
<arp-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0Q7iMBTxk&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<arp-> ahahaha
<arp-> I love megaupload!
<arp-> mortal el spot
 * Colo_ar cree que solo se ponen los elasticos
<arp-> vean eso
<inikator> voy
<arp-> ahahaha
<inikator> hahaha me encanta ese video
<inikator> lo vi 3 dias antes de que cerraran el mega !!
<arp-> megaupload sigue abierto
<arp-> xD
<arp-> solo los giles no saben donde encontrarlo..
<inikator> donde
<arp-> hay un servidor paralelo ya levantando
<inikator> jajaja
<arp-> yo lo vi ayer
<arp-> me lo pasaron
<arp-> se entra con una direccion IP
<arp-> y no un dominio
<chilicuil> jojojo
<arp-> xD
<inikator> si yo la postee en facebook
<chilicuil> pasalo!
<chilicuil> O_O
<inikator> 109.236.83.66
<arp-> se
<arp-> http://109.236.83.66
<inikator> ayer montaron eso
<inikator>  ya lleva 1500 tweet
<chilicuil> y los videos ¬¬
<inikator> el servidor de mega upload lo cnfiscaron no hay material
<chilicuil> x.x
<arp-> igual vi un video
<arp-> Donde los Chinos y los Rusos ponen a disposicion servidores de ellos
<inikator> chilicuil de donde eres
<arp-> para hacer mirror's de sitios y datos
<arp-> que USa sensure
<inikator> si asi escuche hoy
 * chilicuil continua con la actualizacion de los repositorios
<arp-> ahaha
<inikator> en iran hay un servidor muy iportante
<chilicuil> inikator: mexico ;)
<arp-> estos yankis giles..
<inikator> del movimineto anonimous
<arp-> no van a poder
<inikator> yo soy de venezuela
<inikator>  si me quitan taringa me suicido
<chilicuil> estamos en todas partes, muahahahha
<chilicuil> xD
<inikator> en peru hay un host super mostrouso
<chilicuil> +1
<inikator> si
<Colo_ar> mientras no saquen poringA
<inikator> hay millones de cibernautas
<arp-> vamos a poner un host en un barco
<chilicuil> xD
<chilicuil> jajajjaja
<arp-> en el medio del aceano
<inikator> que estan dispuetos a atacar a muchos servidores
<arp-> aguas internacionales
<arp-> ahaha
<chilicuil> ulala
<inikator> hahahaha
<inikator> nos atacanlos gringose
<arp-> vamo Chavez..
<inikator> nos unden el barco
<arp-> que el otro dia dijo
<inikator> tiene que ser un submarino !! muhaha
<arp-> que los gringos estaban locos
<inikator> si lo estan
<arp-> jaja
<inikator> el poder vuelve lka a la gente
<arp-> ellos quieren proteger los derechos pf
<arp-> los derechos de sus empresas.. les importa poco la gente
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> y de paso te espian
<inikator> si es que estan sin dinero
<arp-> :P
<arp-> cla
<arp-> de algun lado hay que robar
<inikator> hahaha
<arp-> o si no invaden un pais
<arp-> lo someten unos años..
<inikator> no podran censurar la internet
<arp-> y listo.. pum para arriba
<inikator> en francia tiene una ley sopa !
<inikator> en colombia igual
<chilicuil> O_O'
<arp-> y we
<chilicuil> en mexico haran lo que hagan en eu
<inikator> pero lo que saben de redes y informatica ! no les afecta!
<inikator> proxy rox!
<arp-> mexico que pais entregado a la causa gringa
<arp-> que gente vendida..
<inikator> si mexico no le queda otra1
<arp-> siempre agachando la cabeza
<inikator> pero chavez le va apintar una paloma a obama
<arp-> med an lastima los mexicannos
<arp-> no vna a cambiar
<arp-> en fin
<inikator> mexico que siga como esta ! cuando le metan una bomba nuclear a estados unidos van a tener que ir a mexico hahahaha
<arp-> se
<inikator> y mexico ahi se hara el papa de los helados!
<arp-> si es que mexico sobrevive
<arp-> ajaj
<inikator> jajaj
<inikator> imaginate!
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> igual.. una bomba atomica en USA
<arp-> seria debastador para todos
<Colo_ar> QUE FUMAN?
<inikator> y uds es primera vez que entran en este server _
<arp-> la contaminacion
<arp-> nos mata a todos
<inikator> yo fumo marihuana
<Colo_ar> CONVIDEN
<arp-> lo mejor es...
<arp-> dejarlos incomunicacdos
<arp-> ahaha
<inikator> saben de algun servidor mas discreto que este !
<arp-> :P
<inikator> es primera vez que entro aqui y siento que me esta scaneando la ip
<inikator> hahaha
<arp-> ?
<arp-> wtf?
<Colo_ar>  / whois inikator jajaja
<inikator> hahaha
<inikator> nmap contig
<inikator> conocen a dalnet
<Colo_ar> no
<inikator> yo estoy montando un server de irc en mi casa !
<inikator> irc.dal.net
<inikator>  es una servidor que tiene muchas personas
<inikator> creo que es asia no se
<inikator> >D
<inikator> colo ya fache el porro quieres fumar
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> inikator:  los medios de ultra derecha ahi, seguro se estan haciendo un festin
<Colo_ar> recien tire
<inikator> haha tirastes
<inikator> sexo
<inikator>  eres de venezuela _
<Colo_ar> no
<arp-> ¿
<inikator> yo no tiro dsde hace 2 meses creo xD
<arp-> ?
<inikator> arp como le pusistes mascara a tu ip
<chilicuil> wtf! xD, jajaj, se supone que esto era ubuntu-es
<arp-> inikator:
<arp-> la pedi..
<arp-> "cloack"
<arp-> #freenode
<inikator> yo con proxy me pongo 1
<arp-> se la pedis a un admin
<arp-> y sumado a eso.. conecto con SSL al IRC
<inikator> ssl _
<arp-> irc.freenode.org / port 7000 (SSL)
<inikator> que es ssl
<arp-> coneccion segura
<arp-> trafico cifrado
<arp-> como HTTPS
<inikator> Secure Socket Layer
<arp-> se
<inikator> >D
<arp-> Capa 7
<inikator> como se la pusistes
<arp-> xD
<inikator>  usas linux
<arp-> ?
<arp-> SSL es estandard
<arp-> no tiene nada que ver con el SO
<arp-> si tu cliente de IRC soporta SSL
<arp-> lo configuras y listo
<jonathanhc> quiero preguntar algo sobre pgp y launchpad. Pasa que debo formatear la maquina y la clave que se crea y se sube a launchpad para firmar el codigo de conducta se puede seguir usando?
<arp-> generas uno nuevo (?)
<inikator> que es pgp
<inikator> launchpad ! lol
<arp-> es un algoritmo de encriptacion / cifrado
<chilicuil> jonathanhc: sip, solo copia el directorio ~/.gnupg
<jonathanhc> y lo guardo nuevamente en mi siguiente instalacion
<jonathanhc> en el mismo directorio?
<arp-> si
<chilicuil> jonathanhc: el que tendras que actualizar, si es que le pones otro nombre a tu maquina, serian las llaves .ssh
<arp-> no viene mas re-generarlas
<arp-> cada tanto
<jonathanhc> estan ahi mismo?
<arp-> estan en ./ssh
<jonathanhc> ok voy a probar eso
<arp-> tirate que?, tirate un paso.
<arp-> :P
<inikator> >D
<inikator> arp usas linux
<arp-> si
<inikator> lo que quiere jonathan para que sirve
<arp-> el quiere guardas unas llaves
<arp-> son como firmas digitales
<arp-> que usan ciertos programas
<inikator> a ok
<arp-> por decirlo en una forma muy general
<inikator> esas llaves no son libres!
<arp-> inikator:   y vos que usas?
<inikator> linux
<inikator> windows
<arp-> inikator: , tenes dos tipos de llaves
<arp-> Publicas y Privadas
<arp-> xD
<inikator> yo tengo llaves en mi pc publicas y privadas entonces
<arp-> y depende el software.. si la susara
<jonathanhc> gracias por la ayuda chilicuil y arp- las encontre :D
<arp-> okas
<chilicuil> jonathanhc: np ;)
<arp-> chilicuil:  che, tenes nick de condimento
<arp-> o algo asi, que significa?
<inikator> jonathanhc paga por el servicio de gestoria !
<jonathanhc> freenode es gratis inikator
<chilicuil> arp-: ohh seeee, mmmm, nada realmente, se escucha cool
<inikator> lo se jonathan es una broma
<jonathanhc> es conocimiento colectivo
<arp-> jaja
<jonathanhc> si inikator jajaja
<inikator> <jonathanhc> jeje
<arp-> Como quisiera.. vivir sin aire..
<arp-> lalalla
<arp-> como quisiera vivir sin dinero lalala (?)
<inikator> <jonathanhc> el conocimiento es libre
<arp-> Si son cosas de publico conocimiento si
<inikator> uds solo usan este server de irc
<arp-> ahahha
<arp-> yo si
<arp-> años antes otros..
<arp-> pero freenode concentra todo el tema de GNU y comunidades
<inikator> que es gnu
<arp-> oO
<chilicuil> mm, yo nop, tambien entro a bitlbee, en esa red te puedes conectar a otras, por ejemplo a msn, a twitter, google talk
<arp-> y we
<arp-> el otro dia me paso algo lcoo
<arp-> yo no uso redes sociales
<arp-> tuve que usar un facebook ajeno.. y no entendia nada
<arp-> absolutamente nada
<arp-> me sentia un ignorante frente a la pc
<arp-> ahahhaa
<arp-> pero hago cosas mas complciadas en una terminal :P
<inikator> que es gnu
<inikator> >C
<arp-> inikator:  si suas Linux, deberias saber que es GNU
<inikator> yo tengo facebook
<arp-> yo no
<inikator> y twitter
<arp-> detesto las redes sociales
<inikator> http://soundcloud.com/airin88/10-tuesdays-gone
<inikator> si pone la ley sopa quitan esa pagina xD
<jonathanhc> inikator que cliente estas usando para conectarte a este canal?
<inikator> >D
<inikator> xchat
<inikator> porque
<arp-> usa xchat
<inikator> si
<jonathanhc> inikator: Curiosidad
<inikator> yo no uso mucho linux
<inikator> yo soy pro con windows
<arp-> [02:08:14] CTCP VERSION respuesta de inikator [~ubuntu@200.84.164.210]: xchat 0.3.0 Linux 3.0.0-12-generic [i686]
<arp-> ...
<inikator> seh con ctcp se sabe
<inikator> con windows tapo eso
<inikator> y no lo ves
<inikator> pero con linux ni idea
<arp-> si podes verlo
<inikator> a;os usando mirc
<jonathanhc> inikator prueba Ubuntu te gustara
<inikator> si estoy enamorado de ubuntu
<inikator> estoy exitado aqui hablanod con uds
<arp-> j0
<inikator> instale el suse pero es u proceso la configuracion de la tarjeta de red
<inikator> creo que nola reconoce
<inikator> me volvio loko y borre eso
<inikator>  y baje el ubuntu
<arp-> si la reconoce ubuntu
<arp-> suse tb
<inikator> si
<inikator> bueno en la instalacion no la reconcia
<arp-> ok
<arp-> o era un Suse viejo
<arp-> vaya a saber
<inikator> y en la lista de tarjeta de red no salia la mia ! asi que me ostine ! suse fail!
<inikator> ubuntuy wins
<inikator> si open suse 10.1
<inikator> linux es lo maximo
<inikator>  ya tengo varios codigos parendidos
<inikator> aprendidos en micerebro hehe
<arp-> comandos != codigos
<inikator> comandos
<arp-> xD
<inikator> ok
<inikator> >D
<inikator> algunos de uds estudia programacion
<jonathanhc> que te gusto mas de ubuntu inikator?
<inikator> me gusto la interface ! combinada con el terminal
<inikator> y otrascosas
<jonathanhc> ok inikator
<inikator> y ati que te gusta de ubuntu
<jonathanhc> el centro de software de ubuntu
<jonathanhc> nunca me gusto synagtic
<inikator> >D
<inikator> <jonathanhc> cuanti tiempo tienes con linu
<arp-> lala
<arp-> yo ano en los IRC hace 13 años
<arp-> con linux, 12 años
<arp-> ando*
<jonathanhc> empece como hace 4 años pero lo deje de utilizar unos dos luego regrese
<jonathanhc> wooo arp:
<jonathanhc> eso es toda una vida :D
<arp-> arp-: juas
<arp-> igual usaba linux y windows, paralelamente
<inikator> jajaja
<jonathanhc> yo tengo los dos porque necesito internet explorer para unas aplicaciones online para clases de ingles
<arp-> ok
<inikator> yo uso windos por lo juegos xD
<arp-> yo mantuve windows, por razones laborales
<arp-> tenia que estar al dia
<inikator> jajaja
<inikator> uds saben hacer ddos pregunto
<arp-> oO
<arp-> si se lo que es un ddos
<inikator> >D
<inikator> arp
<arp-> ¿
<inikator> cual es la diferencia
<inikator>  de los crtl alt f1 f2 f3 f4 f5
<arp-> son diferentes TTY
<arp-> generalmente en la 7, tenes el X corriendo
<inikator> SI LO SE
<Hagbard_de> holas
<Zujamulex> Hola
<Zujamulex> hay soporte de root aca?
<Zujamulex> hooolaa!?
<ElVillano> Zujamulex, que hay de nuevo viejo
<Zujamulex> hola
<Zujamulex> aver,
<Zujamulex> hay soporte de root aca ElVillano ??
<ElVillano> solo lanza la pregunta si alguien lo sabe te responde cn gusto
<Zujamulex> tratan con root aqui??
<Zujamulex> aver
<Zujamulex> como puede ser qe tengo gdm antiguo :(
<Zujamulex> es qe por mas qe sea 3.0 veo la vieja interfaz, ideas?
<chilicuil> Zujamulex: seguramente porque no has actualizado, usas oneiric?
<Zujamulex> si, LIMPIO
<Zujamulex> instalo gdm y zas
<Zujamulex> ambience + la barrita negra ahi
<Zujamulex> pero no como en el shell
<Zujamulex> simple panel negro
<Zujamulex> chilicuil...
<Zujamulex> y
<Zujamulex> como hago para poner pulseaudio como principal programa de audio para todo el sistema?
<chilicuil> mmmm, bueno, tal vez podrias intalar lightdm
<chilicuil> pulseaudio ya controla el audio en tu sistema por defecto Zujamulex
<Zujamulex> nono, es qe el pulseaudio es por usuario
<Zujamulex> y no puedo meter lightdm
<Zujamulex> qe despues no puedo usar gnome-shell cn root
<chilicuil> mmm, ahora entiendo lo de root.., no deberias usar el sistema asi, aunque supongo que ya te lo habran dicho.., no tengo idea, los programas se comportan diferente con esa cuenta
<Zujamulex> como puedo hacer para qe root tenga audio?
<Zujamulex> si y no, me encanta usar root
<Zujamulex> y me interesa reparar todas estas barreras
<Zujamulex> chilicuil...
<Zujamulex> chilicuil: alguna vez haz probado bien bien root?
<chilicuil> ohh interesante Zujamulex, seguramente a algunas personas les interesará, mmmmm, aunque yo no soy una de ellas
<chilicuil> Zujamulex: nop, solo lo uso a traves de 'sudo'
<Zujamulex> aver
<Zujamulex> aver, alguno ha probado y usa/ha usado root como cuenta normal/grafica??
<Zujamulex> y/o*
<Zujamulex> alguien me ayuda?
<chilicuil> aunque una cosa que he notado, es que cuando usas la cuenta de root, las interfaces se ven mas feas, eso se arregla copiando .themes .icons .local a la carpeta /root, supongo que otros tantos errores se arreglando copiando la configuracion
<chilicuil> para otros esta mas dificil Zujamulex, porque los programadores pueden verificar si eres root desde el codigo fuente y terminar la aplicacion sin mas, tendrias que modificar el codigo fuente
<Zujamulex> chilicuil: de donde?
<Zujamulex> la interfaz es igualita
<chilicuil> Zujamulex: me refiero al tema de gtk y de qt
<Zujamulex> si bueno, yo no me animo
<Zujamulex> ah y en 11.10 es distinto el tema de root
<Zujamulex> algunas cosas estan mejor
<Zujamulex> chilicuil: aver?
<Zujamulex> me explica?
<Zujamulex> qe parte del gtk y qt?
<Zujamulex> chilicuil: desde donde copio lo qe dices a /root??
<chilicuil> desde la carpeta de un usuario
<Zujamulex> uf, bueno
<chilicuil> Zujamulex: por ejemplo en tu caso /home/zujamulex
<Zujamulex> la mayoria de las configs, se generan solitas
<Zujamulex> y ya me las arregle con el tema de xhost
<chilicuil> Zujamulex: mmmm, por que te gusta usar la cuenta de root?, no te das cuenta que hasta un simple script podria destruir tu computadora?
<Zujamulex> si, me gusta usar el root porqe me da mas libertad ponele,
<Zujamulex> y es por lo hincha  qe es el sudo y gksu
<Zujamulex> entiende chilicuil?
<chilicuil> Zujamulex: no, sudo y gksudo me gustan
<chilicuil> Zujamulex: que te molesta de sudo / gksudo?
<Zujamulex> qe te piden....
<Zujamulex> viste?
<chilicuil> contraseña?
<Zujamulex> cada operacion, contraseña, cansa, aparte, no podes usarlo sin clave
<chilicuil> se pueden configurar para que la pidan cada 10 hrs, o para que no la pidan (para ciertos comandos, o para todos=
<Zujamulex> ah
<Zujamulex> como,donde?
<Zujamulex> y
<chilicuil> en /etc/sudoers
<Zujamulex> ah xD
<chilicuil> yo lo tengo configurado para que me la pida cada 2 hrs
<chilicuil> porque me molesta que la pregunte a cada rato
<chilicuil> a algunos comandos lo tengo asignado para que no lo pida
<chilicuil> asi puedo correr scripts que hagan cosas 'peligrosas'
<chilicuil> y que no me pidan la contraseña
<Zujamulex> chilicuil: mira tu tambien corres en el mismo riesgo, es mucho mas comodo y menos complicado usar root qe usar gsksu
<chilicuil> o nop Zujamulex =)
<Zujamulex> -.-
<Zujamulex> como?
<chilicuil> Zujamulex: porque solo permito ciertos comandos /sbin/halt, /sbin/hibernate...
<Zujamulex> ah
<chilicuil> alguien tendria que modificar esos comandos para hacer algo
<chilicuil> y no son accesibles, solo por root
<Zujamulex> aver, todos los comandos qe piden super?
<Zujamulex> o sea, mayoria de sbin y cierta parte de bin?
<chilicuil> no, no todos, solo los que usare sin estar frente a la computadora
<Zujamulex> aah xD
<Zujamulex> fsck?
<chilicuil> para los demas si meto contraseña, solo que lo configuro para que no me la pida tan seguido
<chilicuil> si claro Zujamulex
<Zujamulex> aver
<chilicuil> Zujamulex: que pasa si dejo mi compu por un rato ahi?, prefiero que la pida cada tanto
<Zujamulex> ah
<chilicuil> para verificar que sigo al frente de ella y no otra persona
<chilicuil> a veces se me olvida bloquear la compu
<Zujamulex> mm, porqe no te aseguras cn root y listo?
<Zujamulex> es mas facil
<chilicuil> no es mas facil Zujamulex, de hecho causa mas problemas xD
<Zujamulex> aceso grafico y su en vez de sudo....
<Zujamulex> esa es la facilidad. ademas diferente contraseña...
<Zujamulex> bueno
<chilicuil> si no causara problemas, no estarias aqui preguntando como solucionar esos problemas
<Zujamulex> jeje, es qe bueno,
<chilicuil> mi consejo seria que mejor aprendieras a usar sudo
<Zujamulex> nono, ya lo se usar, es tipo una fregadera...
<Zujamulex> rompepeelines....
<chilicuil> sudo es genial, es cool, te hara ver con mas cabello, te traera suerte en el amor y en el trabajo, te hara rockstar y pornstar tambien
<Zujamulex> qe me hincha viste?
<Zujamulex> jajaj
<Zujamulex> y root es ultra geek y reqete nerd no?
<chilicuil> claro, si usas root estaras firmando una sentencia para sacar copias el resto de tu vida, copias de manuales de programas propietarios
<Zujamulex> ah bueno, por mi, prefiero root. me hace el sistema mas facil, yase qe mas peligroso tmb, pero bueno, soy cuidadoso xD
<Zujamulex> y ademas
<Zujamulex> me cuesta un huevo encontrar drivers para esta maquina...
<Zujamulex> tengo una dx2200
<Zujamulex> con chipset intel
<Zujamulex> y placa interna ati xpress 200
<Zujamulex> me ayuda a buscar los drivers??
<Zujamulex> chilicuil...
<chilicuil> Zujamulex en root has corrido el asiste de drivers de ubuntu?
<Zujamulex> si, nada, tampoco en el ive cd salio algo
<chilicuil> pfff, ouch
<Zujamulex> ya probe cn todo livecd, instalado, zero :(
<curiousx> hola chilicuil =)
<chilicuil> que es dx2200?, video
<curiousx> aloha...
<Zujamulex> y me viene cn unknown
<chilicuil> oi curiousx , bienvenido!
<Zujamulex> el nombre de la computadora...
<Zujamulex> el modelo
<Zujamulex> es una hp evo dx2200
<Zujamulex> ah xD aca son las 5 de la mañana :((
<Zujamulex> estoy en argentina
<chilicuil> okis, Zujamulex , pasa que muchas veces no importa eso, sino las cosas internas, es mejor si nos dejas la salida de $ lspci | grep -i vga
<chilicuil> o $ lspic | grep -i net
<Zujamulex> oki
<chilicuil> o lo que te cause conflicto
<chilicuil> aca son las 3 xD, damn it
<Zujamulex> yy ahora esta bien el sistema, solo quiero los drivers xD
<Zujamulex> qe con eso supongo qe puede andar meeejor
<curiousx> aca las 6 =P
<Zujamulex> xD
<curiousx> miren que feo que quedo mi ubuntu =( ---> http://goo.gl/o0pCV
<chilicuil> O_O
<Zujamulex> 6 menos cuarto de la mardugada aca :(
<curiousx> yep
<Zujamulex> curiousx: como hizo para qe le qede taaan pastoso ?? ajaja
<chilicuil> curiousx: jejeje
<curiousx> jo jo jo son secretos del oficio =P
 * chilicuil arranca unas hojas del escritorio de curiousx y se hace un porro
<Zujamulex> y como hizo para tener asi el menu en gnome clasico?
<Zujamulex> jjajajja
<curiousx> jua jua jua "Un alto faso fumar por la mujer que mato mi sentimientos y amistad..." xD
 * Zujamulex todavia quiere usar root, y ademas, quiere drivers y reparar lo del root
<curiousx> el menu de gnome clasico ? el menu a la izquierda + la barra de tareas abajo ?
<Zujamulex> sisi, asi como lo tiene uste
<curiousx> emm...
<Zujamulex> osea, sin el icono viste?
<curiousx> instale las Mint extension =)
<Zujamulex> asi cn la tonada del gnome 3
<Zujamulex> ahhh
<Zujamulex> x>D
<Zujamulex> y el tema asi verdoso?
<curiousx> es gnome 3.2 shell + las extensiones de Mint
<Zujamulex> ah
<Zujamulex> curiousx: dime, tiene gdm gnome ui?
<Zujamulex> o ubuntu?
<curiousx> tambien tengo instalado Cinnamon que es el fork de gnome shell creado tambien por el grupo de mint
<curiousx> si es ubuntu
<Zujamulex> ah
<Zujamulex> mira vo, aver,
<curiousx> y tambien tengo instalado openbox pa' los juegos =P
<Zujamulex> yo tengo gdm
<Zujamulex> el problema qe tengo es, el gnome nuevo es parcial, sigo teniendo la interfaz esa
<Zujamulex> y la barrita negra, no es mas qe un panel
<curiousx> y tambien tengo algunos themes pa' que se veo gonito, el theme verde ese, se llama Minty, esta en Debianart, ahora no me acuerdo su creador =(
<Zujamulex> uf
<Zujamulex> qe es mejor ubuntu o debian?
<Zujamulex> yy resulta qe aca tengo la tonada de ubuntu y debian :(
<curiousx> no se nunca use debian =(
<Zujamulex> de gnome, poco :(
<Zujamulex> si, eneste sistema parte de las cosas tienen tonada de debiam
<Zujamulex> no noto? todo lo de la espiral....
<curiousx> espiral?
<curiousx> aspirar?... aspirar pasta base?
<curiousx> xD
<Zujamulex> curiousx: digame, qe puedo hacer para tener las apps de debian y ala vez sin la tonada de ubuntu sin dejar de tener ubuntu?
<Zujamulex> ajajaj}
<curiousx> no, creo que eso no se debe hacer, por que creo que puede causarte problemas con dependencia
<arp-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYXUzSniVpk
<arp-> ahahahha
<arp-> kcs curiousx
<curiousx> aparte es algo muy raro lo que pedis, por que si por ejemplo pedirias herramientas de bactrack en ubuntu entonces si se entiende la causa
<curiousx> hola arp =)
<arp-> enq ue andas?
<arp-> o andan..
<arp-> xD
<curiousx> buena esaaa arp- te tengo una mejor mira... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5q_BPacvcA
<Zujamulex> curiousx: si jeje, es qe ya stoy unpoko repegado a 3.0 xS
<Zujamulex> xD
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> uh
<arp-> maten a ese pibe
<curiousx> el kernel 3.0 ? eso si, supe que los de debian tienen en sus repositorios el 3.2
<curiousx> xD
<Zujamulex> curiousx: mira, en 11.04 me mande el gnome 3 y termine con quilombo cn los paqetes,
<Zujamulex> mmm, aver
<Zujamulex> qe cagada, aca en ubuntu, gnome 3.0??
<Zujamulex> grr
<Zujamulex> creo qe me paso a debian
<arp-> ahahaha
<arp-> terrible
<curiousx> dependencias ? gnome 3 ?
<Zujamulex> pero el ubuntu es mas facil xD
<curiousx> ah! pero en 11.04
<Zujamulex> yy me habia pasado un gran quilombo, era una VM xD
<curiousx> bueno, si fue algo inestable en ese entonces, pero ahora en 11.10 va como tropada de loco
<Zujamulex> tricki syyy
<curiousx> y esta en los repos, y es tan simpre instalarlo como por ejemplo ---> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Zujamulex> ah eso si, el gnome screensaver me funka en root
<Zujamulex> tmb xscreensaver
<Zujamulex> mira, ya cn 11.04 habia gnome 3 para instalar
<Zujamulex> la unica macana es, el tema del gdm
<Zujamulex> qe no esta al dia tipo,
<arp-> curiousx:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=1_ajj7oEMug
<arp-> mirate eso
<arp-> miralo completo..
<curiousx> viendo...
<arp-> xD
<Zujamulex> te lo entregan con radiance? y un panel negro
<arp-> la reaccion del loco
<arp-> cuando nace
<Zujamulex> curiousx eeeh
<Zujamulex> arp-: #ubuntu-es-offtopic !!!
<arp-> seh
<Zujamulex> hm, porqe sera qe aveces no puedo usar las carpetas sbins en una terminal?
<Zujamulex> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Zujamulex> me rajo, ya son las 6 de la mañana!!
<Zujamulex> curiousx:
<curiousx> jua jua jua el profesor de capoeira xD
<arp-> curiousx:  es negro! hdp. JAJAJA
<arp-> jajajaja
<curiousx> de que parte sos Zujamulex ?
<curiousx> yo soy de Rio Gallegos =P arp- creo que era de ¿misiones? ¿rosario?
<Zujamulex> soy de buenos aires, recoleta
<Zujamulex> capital
<Zujamulex> rio gallegos es santa cruz
<Zujamulex> xD
<Zujamulex> curiousx: che
<curiousx> ahh!! pero sos re chto recoleta alta zona guacho vamo' pa' tu rancho loco
<curiousx> cheto*
<Zujamulex> si xD
<Zujamulex> jeje
<curiousx> arp-: Zujamulex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Saa86WoG1ng
<Zujamulex> aver,
<Zujamulex> curiousx: porqe sera qe aveces no puedo usar las carpetas sbins en una terminal?
<curiousx> no lo se =(
<Zujamulex> qe manga de penes son los del video che :P
<curiousx> falta de permisos?
<Zujamulex> no leyo el titulo?
<arp-> se
<arp-> lo habia visto curiousx
<Zujamulex> jej
<curiousx> y... vieron este? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSdP_b34HOo
<Zujamulex>  porqe sera qe aveces no puedo usar las carpetas sbins en una terminal?
<curiousx> Zujamulex: en el caso de que no puedas hacer algo en la terminal, siempre te dice el por que, si no entendes el por que, hace un paste
<Zujamulex> qe zorongada
<Zujamulex> sisi, lo de la terminal
<Zujamulex> me pasa qe le faltan las carpetas de sbins en el path
<arp-> a ver
<Zujamulex> porqe?
<Zujamulex> arp-...
<arp-> ahahaha
<Zujamulex> y solo me pasa ciertas veces cuando uso la terminal....
<arp-> curiousx:  muy bueno
<Zujamulex> che
<curiousx> xD
<Zujamulex> disculpee
<Zujamulex> xD
<arp-> son las 6 de la mañana Zujamulex
<arp-> tamos de joda
<Zujamulex> si, y?
<Zujamulex> uuuu
<arp-> loca people
<Zujamulex> me cago la fruta
<Zujamulex> GENTE RAJE DE AQUI. VAYA AL OFFTOPIC
<curiousx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gtnqbo2m00
<arp-> ahahha
<arp-> curiousx:
<Zujamulex> escriban, /part
<curiousx> arp-:
<Zujamulex> los dos
<arp-> vamo para el offtopic
<curiousx> vamo'
<Zujamulex> vos tmb arp-
<Zujamulex> bueno
<shode> ara collons!! perdon por la expresion
<slipper> Buenas, pueden decirme si saben de alguna version de debian preparada para ser facil y que por ejemplo disponga de una herramienta para instalar nvidia facilmente y con seguridad , sin que sea un ubuntu ni este basado en ubuntu y que sea estable ?
<liher> hola a todos
<fosco_> o sea que quieres algo igual a ubuntu pero no ubuntu
<fosco_> bien, veo que sabes elegir el canal para hacer tus preguntas
<liher> creo que dreamlinux
<fosco_> :)
<liher> no?
<slipper> si pero con el rendimiento y rapidez de debian estable
<liher> mira dreamlinux
<wicope> debian es más rápido que ubuntu? debian tiene más rendimiento que ubuntu? porque opinas eso?
<liher> es brasileña y esta basada en debian con xcfe
<liher> tiene buen pinta
<slipper> dreamlinux la probe pero al instalarla solo podia instalarla borrando todo en mi disco duro
<liher> y si tienes las paticiones hechas previamente?
<liher> tambien?
<slipper> si las tengo pero no me permite instalarlas en las particiones
<liher> que raro
<slipper> creo que no las reconoce o no las puede montar
<liher> hay una pagina que tiene informacion sobre las distros mas importantes
<liher> espera
<wicope> lo suyo es hablar de dreamlinux es su canal ? no creen, les podrán ayudar mejor :PP
<slipper> wicope todo el mundo sabe que ubuntu es como un windows vista inflado y debian es como un xp de los mas ligeros y rapidos
<liher> echa un vistazo en softonic
<wicope> no compares ubuntu con ningún windows, no tiene nada que ver, estas muy confundido
<liher> es un punto de partida
<slipper> wicope busca en google el lado oscuro de ubuntu y alli se relata porque ubuntu esta tan inflado y es cada vez mas lento que windows
<wicope> el lado oscuro lo dejo para las peliculas, prefiero el lado real de las cosas, si ubuntu está inflado será por alguna razón, si es cierto que le sobran paquetes por defecto, pero es lo que hay
<wicope> sólo instala ubuntu y quitale los paquetes que hacen que este inflado, es lo que hace la gente normal cuando quiere ubuntu y no quiere algunos de sus paquetes por defecto
<liher> que paquetes sobran?
<liher> y porque estan en la distro si sobran?
<wicope> depende de quien lo mire sobran o no sobran, para mi le sobran para otros les faltan, para algunos está bien así..
<wicope> paquetes que le sobran son paquetes que tu nunca usarás y viene por defecto
<liher> y realentizan el pc?
<wicope> ralentizan el pc los programas que se cargan en memoria al arrancar, si no se cargan no lo ralentizan, sólo ocupan espacio en disco duro
<slipper> wicope para que ubuntu vaya rapido en la pc se recomienda compilar su kernel pero yo veo esa formula un poco arriesgada y mejor no intentarlo
<liher> wicope, en tu opinion cual es la mejor distro?
<wicope> hay extremos y cosas normales en cuanto se refiere a ganar velocidad, de eso sabemos que compilando el software para tu hardware va mejor, más rápido, .. pero a que coste? por eso lo normal es la compilación generica
<wicope> trisquel es mi ditribución
<slipper> la mejor distro seria un debian preparado para llevarse bien con los privativos nvidia  etc y con sus respectivos instaladores para eso
<fosco_> wicope: a estudiar!
<fosco_> xD
<wicope> eso gracias :)) perdona, away 30 min
<grishom> dfgdfgd
<sdoutob> poca gente ultimamente no?
<nissan> tengo un gran problema
<nissan> no puedo entrar a youtube, dailymotion, peliculas21.com
<nissan> tengo 2 amigos q usan linux en mi red y tampoco pueden
<nissan> pero un amigo q trajo su mac si pudo
<nissan> no se como puedan ayudare si mi internet esta libre
<mimecar> nissan: no te carga la página web?
<nissan> no,
<nissan> direccion no encontrada, como si estuviera bloquedada
<mimecar> ¿las páginas responden al ping?
<nissan> no
<nissan> nada, es extraño
<mimecar> haz ping a la IP de youtube
<nissan>  unknown host www.youtube.com/  ,    unknown host www.daylimotion.com/
<nissan> sale eso en la terminal
<nissan> pienso q se puede cambiar e pin
<nissan> pero no se hacerlo
<mimecar> haz un ping a la ip de esos servicios
<mimecar> puede ser que tus dns estén mal
<nissan> a q suerte la mia
<nissan> dns
<nissan> los odio siempre dan probelmas en el trabajo
<nissan> entro a esta web y sale
<nissan> http://www.unblockedbyme.com/
<nissan> pero quiero usarlo directo
<nissan> no depender d una web
<mimecar> haz hecho ping a las ip's de youtube?
<nissan> si
<nissan> ya t dije si y no entra
<mimecar> si funciona por up cambia tus dns
<nissan> o
<nissan> dns estan automaticos
<nissan> como hago=?
<nissan> mimecar: como hago, mis dns son automaticos
<mimecar> ponlos manualmente
<nissan> como
<nissan> no me se los dns
<mimecar> edita la conexión de red de gnome
<mimecar> y podrás poner otros dns
<nissan> si
<nissan> pero no me los se
<nissan> o se q numero va
<mimecar> pon los de google
<mimecar> 8.8.8.8
<nissan> o1
<nissan> me voy a conexiones
<nissan> direccion y mascara d red
<nissan> mimecar:  salio mal,
<nissan> si me ayudas
<mimecar> donde lo has modificado?
<nissan> en la red, me desconecto
<mimecar> en alguna opción que pusiera DNS ?
<nissan> si
<nissan> pero me pedia ip, dns
<mimecar> has modificado solo DNS ?
<nissan> hola
<nissan> mimecar:  ayudame x favor
<lex_luthorwin> tengo una duda con usb_modeswitch quizas alguien sepa responder...
<mimecar> si has puesto los dns de google debería funcionar en principio
<mimecar> ahora no estoy en ubuntu
<inikator> stop ley sopa
<nissan> ya
<nissan> lo hice con algo q encontre : sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<nissan> habia un dns  192.168.1.1
<nissan> comole puse el 8.8.8.8
<nissan> y listo
<nissan> pero n
<nissan> lo guarde
<nissan> espero q se quede alli
<mimecar> has guardado los cambios en el archivo?
<nissan> si!
<nissan> ya no debe molestar
<mimecar> no se si lo perderás al reiniciar
<nissan> mi problema es q si
<nissan> si reinicio y no se ve daylimotion.com
<nissan> tendr q hacer eso siempre
<nissan> regreso ahora
<jonathanhc> saben como copiar la carpeta .gnupg uso el comando cp -r pero despues de ejecutarlo y buscar en la nueva ruta el archivo no esta
<mimecar> estas mirando los archivos ocultos?
<braiam> ls .gnupg?
<jonathanhc> mimecar: si es que voy a formatear mi pc
<jonathanhc> uso ls -a para ver si esta pero no lo encuentro
<Calex78> Buenas tardes, alguien sabe si hay alguna solucion para poder visualizar Trend Topics en el gwibber que viene por default instalado como cliente twitter?
<jonathanhc> entonces alguien sabe como copiar la carpeta oculta .gnupg utilizando el comando cp -r que no me funciona
<mimecar> jonathanhc: no puedes copiarlo con nautilus?
<jonathanhc> no he probado solo he usado la consola
<jonathanhc> voy a intentar
<Lithos84> Hola. ¿Cómo se puede instalar alguna versión antigua de Firefox en Ubuntu 11.10 (preferiblemente la versión 3)?
<mimecar> Lithos84: descargandola de la web de mozilla
<mimecar> la versión 3 dentro de poco ya no tendrá soporte
<Lithos84> mimecar: Gracias.
<ojos> hola gente como andan
<Annateretete> hola, no hay forma de intalar los paquetes nuevos de intel http://pastebin.com/nJP2RjAz
<fosco_> a saber a que te refieres con "los paquetes nuevos de intel"
<mimecar> que es lo que queires poner?
<Annateretete> perdon...
<Annateretete> quiero actualizar la tarjeta grafica,
<Annateretete> que es una intel
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Annateretete> 11.
<Annateretete> 11.10
<mimecar> ok, ¿no es suficiente con la versión de los repositorios?
<Annateretete> no, me va bastante lento al cambiar, abrir o cerrar ventanas
<hashashin> nas
<mimecar> ok, ¿de donde estas sacando un driver más reciente?
<Metheoro> Hola algun conocedor de web o mas especifico en owncloud ??????
<Annateretete> de la pagina de intel
<mimecar> pon el enlace Annateretete
<Annateretete> mimecar http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu
<mimecar> ese ppa no parece de intel
<mimecar> ¿has añadido el PPA e importado las claves?
<Annateretete> quizas lo he leido mal, pero buscando ahora no se donde, recomendaban esta para actualizar la tarjeta de intel... soy muy novata
<Annateretete> solo añadi este ppa
<fosco_> Annateretete: mi consejo es que no toques eso
<fosco_> es muy fácil que estropees algo y no creo que vayas a conseguir mucha mejora
<fosco_> si aun asi quieres hacerlo y dimelo y te digo los comandos exactos
<fosco_> pero si te cargas algo que sepas q estabas avisado
<Annateretete> entonces como hago para que vaya un poca mas ligero? fosco_ uso el excritorio en 2D pero no noto mucha mejora
<Annateretete> la cosa fosco_ es que me detecta 6 actualizaciones para instalar, pero me dice que no
<fosco_> ese es otro tema
<fosco_> no mezclemos cosas
<Annateretete> bien, pues en principio es el problema que quiero solucionar
<fosco_> cual
<Annateretete> el de las actualizaciones
<fosco_> ok, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update
<fosco_> si aparece algun error pegalo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<Annateretete> http://pastebin.com/kPMwe5uL
<fosco__> puedes poner la direccion de nuevo? cerré esto sin querer
<Annateretete> http://pastebin.com/kPMwe5uL
<fosco__> ok, es un aviso, no un error
<fosco__> te falta la clave del repositorio de antes
<fosco__> luego la añadiremos ahora vamos a seguir
<fosco__> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco__> y lo mismo, si aparecen errores pegalos en pastebin.com
<c_> hola
<fosco__> buenas
<Annateretete> no me ha dado ningun erro fosco_
<Annateretete> necesitas ver todo el registro de la instalacion?
<fosco__> Annateretete: si no ha dado error es q todo se ha actualizado bien
<Annateretete> ok
<fosco__> ahora deberíamos quitar ese PPA que seguramente añadiste manualmente y no lo has hecho bien
<Annateretete> bien
<fosco__> en la consola ejecuta gksu software-properties-gtk
<fosco__> en la pestaña otro software busca alguno que ponga launchpad.net y acabe en lucid
<fosco__> seguramente serán 2
<fosco__> desmarcalo y cierra
<Annateretete> cierto, son 2, ya estan desmarcados, me da la opcion de suprimirlos
<Annateretete> los elimino?
<inikator> 7exit
<inikator> \quit
<inikator> _
<inikator> )()_*
<inikator> 34
<inikator> \5613
<inikator> ;6
<inikator> 3;
<Harpagornis> No hays Guets Aditions para Ubuntu 11.10?
<mimecar> si que las hay
<Harpagornis> las hay para el 11.04
<Harpagornis> pero no para el 10
<mimecar> ¿ya tienes la máquina virtual funcionando?
<Harpagornis> si
<mimecar> monta el CD de las guest adittion
<mimecar> y lo ejecutas
<Harpagornis> pero estoy en la página de virtual box, y no aparece
<mimecar> están dentro de virtualbox
<mimecar> dentro del programa
<Harpagornis> http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.1.2/
<Annateretete> fosco_ te eche de menos
<fosco_> Annateretete: ya lo has arreglado?
<mimecar> Harpagornis: de la web de VirtualBox solo se instalan unas extensiones para el usb
<mimecar> es diferente de las guest addition
<Annateretete> bueno, si, ahora no me aparece la actualizaciones
<fosco_> ok
<Harpagornis> entonces el cd donde esta?
<mimecar> dentro de virtualbox
<mimecar> en la máquina virtual lo tienes en un menú
<mimecar> revisa los menús de virtualbox
<Harpagornis> ya, pero me dice que no lo encuntra, lo intenta descargar, y nada..
<Annateretete> fosco_ elimine los dos repositorios y no hay actualizaciones
<Harpagornis> xd
<mimecar> Harpagornis: pon el texto que sale en la opción de menú que estas usando
<fosco_> Annateretete: perfecto entonces
<Annateretete> si si
<fosco_> todo arreglado
<Annateretete> solo me queda una duda
<Harpagornis> la opcion de Dispositivos, donde pone Instalar Quets Aditions
<Annateretete> como le puedo actualizar la tarjeta grafica
<fosco_> Annateretete: añadiendo el ppa de xorg, pero como te dije es peligroso y seguramente no mejorará nada
<mimecar> Harpagornis: estas usando la versión de Oracle o la que hay en los repositorios?
<Harpagornis> repositorios
<mimecar> esa versión no puede usar los puertos USB2, lo sabes?
<Harpagornis> por cierto , soy LUCKATONI, pero he cambiado de nick,xd
<mimecar> esos puertos trabajan como USB1
<Annateretete> ok, sigo tu consejo fosco_ muchas gracias por todo.
<fosco_> ok
<Harpagornis> mimecar, solo me interesa el Guets additions, pero nada
<mimecar> en la versión de Oracle viene de serie
<Harpagornis> umm
<mimecar> si en tu versión no está, lo tendrás en las carpetas de instalación de virtualbox
<Harpagornis> ok, gracias mimecar
<Giulia> hola a todos
<Giulia> no puedo usar la webcam del portatil es un packard-bell dot-s
<Giulia> no puedo usar la webcam del portatil es un packard-bell dot-s
<ojos_verdes> hola
<Harpagornis> alguien utiliza dev++?
<Acro> Buenas tardes
<Acro> hoy soy yo quien tiene un problema
<Acro> no me deja montar el disco donde tengo Ubuntu
<Acro> este es el error  DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<braiam> !terminal@es alias rm@es
<mimecar> Acro: ¿que ha pasado antes del fallo?
<Acro> no tengo ni idea
<Acro> lo ultimo que hice ayer fue pasar el antivirus en windows
<Acro> el ubuntu esta en otro disco y funcionaba bien
<mimecar> si te sale ese mensaje si que está montando el disco de ubuntu
<Acro> pero quien lo monta?
<Acro> ahora uso un pen para ver que pasa y no me lo monta
<Acro> el Gparted y el fsck me dicen eso
<Acro> ambos terminas con esta pregunta ¿Sistema de ficheros montado o abierto en exclusiva por otro programa
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> mira si te aparece ahí
<mimecar> fsck lo has ejecutado con la partición desmontada?
<Acro> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<Acro> major minor  #blocks  name
<Acro>    7        0     675908 loop0
<Acro>    7        1    3200000 loop1
<Acro>    8        0   78150744 sda
<Acro>    8        1   78140128 sda1
<Acro>    8       16   39082680 sdb
<Acro>    8       17   37431296 sdb1
<Acro>    8       18          1 sdb2
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> espera 1 minuto
<mimecar> Acro: si pegas mucho texto en el canal el bot te silenciará
<Acro> ya creia que no era para tanto
<Acro> ya lo hice bien :-/
<mimecar> es una protección automática del canal
<mimecar> pon el enlace de pastebin del texto
<Acro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813448/
<mimecar> tu disco es de 40 GB?
<Acro> si
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo mount
<Acro> la utilidad de disco dice que esta sano pero que no esta montado
<Acro> y la partición \ le sale una ruleta de pensando
<Acro> mount: no se puede encontrar sdb1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<mimecar> es normal que no lo tengas
<Acro> ¿como de normal?
<mimecar> si usas una memoria usb para lanzar ubuntu, no tienes el fstab del ordenador
<mimecar> cuando reinicias con el ubuntu que tienes instalado no te funciona?
<miguelanxo> Es posible instalar ubuntu en una sunfire v210?
<miguelanxo> llevo peleandome con el SILO y no hay manera de que esta mierda arranque
<Acro> no reincie varias veces y me dejaba tirado en el prompt del grup
<mimecar> puede ser que no encuentre los datos grub
<mimecar> miguelanxo: ¿que es eso?
<miguelanxo> un antiguo servidor SUN sparc
<mimecar> sparc es una arquitectura?
<miguelanxo> si, es una arquitectura de SUN
<Acro> no es un procesador
<Acro> miguelanxo no creo que haya una version de ubuntu para sparc
<Acro> pero sigue buscando que encontraras otros linux
<Acro> tiene que ser una gozada usar un sparc
<Acro> pocos pueden decir que lo han usado
<m4v> miguelanxo: creo que los ubuntus más recientes no soporta sparc
<m4v> miguelanxo: que versión estás tratando de instalar?
<UBravo> Saludos... alguien me puede ayudar con LVM?
<PPP_> UBravo: ayer mismo estaba leyendo sobre eso.
<wicope> LVM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/oneiric mirar los logs :PPP
<UBravo> que bien.... cree un Disco lvm  y lo monte en /, y modifique el fstab,
<UBravo> reinicie y no me aparece montado. ni el lvm
<UBravo> me toco volver a ejecutar losetup /dev/loop0  /lvm.img para porder ver el disco
<UBravo> presisamente estaba practicando lo de la charla de el dia del usuario pero con 20G
<isvarato> como reiniciar mi equipo a un estado anterior , tengo ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> isvarato: no puedes
<samantia> mimecar:  me encanta como sabes
<samantia> todo lo sabes de ubuntu
<samantia> jejee
<isvarato> mimecar como hagoentonces tengo un portatil al lado pero esta desactivado el bluetoo
<isvarato> y no puedo navegar  en la redf
<mimecar> tendrás que arreglar el problema
<chasckbv> nos  checamos
<liher> hola
<liher> tengo una duda
<liher> tengo un portatil que soporta 64 bits y ubuntu 10.10 32 bits instalado, si instalase ubuntu 10.10 64 bits notaria diferencia en el rendimiento del pc?
<mimecar> liher: la 10.10 la tendrás que actualizar antes de Abril
<liher> si, ya se
<liher> gracias
<mimecar> cuanta RAM tienes?
<liher> 2 gb
<mimecar> estas en el límite
<liher> de que?
<liher> en que limite?
<mimecar> de que salga rentable poner 64 bits
<mimecar> pruebalo y decide
<liher> podria ir peor?
<mimecar> por un estilo
<liher> fale
<samantia> mi pregunta es  tengo una una signalking 999wn con el driver 2870 , me funciona muy bien , al conectarme en internet  todo perfecto pero.... el problema me surge cuando quiero ponerla en modo monitor. en ubuntu 10.10 esto me sale en iwconfig
<liher> muchas gracias
<liher> agurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<samantia> wlan0     Ralink STA  ESSID:"NOMBREDERED"  Nickname:"RT2870STA"
<samantia> y cuando le doy airmon-ng start wlan0 me dice algo como esto... usb  mode monitor enabled pero jamasç me aparece el mon
<mimecar> samantia: tendrás que preguntar en el canal de backtrack
<samantia> Con bactrack 5 si me deja lanzarlo que puedo hacer para resolver esto?
<mimecar> no damos soporte de ese tipo de programas
<samantia> ahhh ok
<samantia> gracias
<Guest79018> hola
<Guest79018> hola
<Guest79018> hay alguien??
<fzeta> iep!
<Marot77> Buenas.
<_Ethan_> hola, quisiera manejarme rápido con ubuntu, comandos, dar permisos a carpetas etc etc
<_Ethan_> alguna web recomendada?
<_Ethan_> gracias
<xangua> google.com ¿+
<_Ethan_> eso es una mierda
<_Ethan_> de respuesta
<fosco_> un respeto
<m4v> _Ethan_: por favor vigila tu vocabulario en este canal.
<_Ethan_> un respeto?
<_Ethan_> todos sabemos q existe google
<fosco_> pero no lo usamos
<_Ethan_> de entre todas las opciones q te da google siempre
<_Ethan_> hay mejores y peores
<_Ethan_> por eso preguntaba
<_Ethan_> simple y llanamente por eso
<_Ethan_> decir "busca en www.google.com"
<fosco_> me parece perfecto, pero sigo
<_Ethan_> es un insulto
<fosco_> pidiendote respeto por quien se ha dignado en contestarte
<m4v> _Ethan_: ténes alguna duda en especial sobre ubuntu?
<_Ethan_> bueno, no le he faltado al respeto a nadie
<_Ethan_> he dicho q esa respuesta era una mierda! no le he insultado a él.
<fosco_> eso es una falta de respeto, a él y a todos
<Guest81966> igualmente no puedes criticar la respuesta de alguien qe se digna a contestar
<m4v> _Ethan_: sin embargo tu actitud es inaceptable en este canal. Por favor dejalo.
<_Ethan_> muy bien
<_Ethan_> pido disculpas entonces.
<_Ethan_> xangua gracias por tu respuesta
<Guest81966> si tienes dudas en concreto, entre losqe podamos te intentaremos responder
<_Ethan_> ok
<m4v> _Ethan_: honestamente no se me ocurre ningún sitio para recomendar, ninguno es completo y irónicamente tendría que recurrir a google para encontrar alguno. Pero puedes recurrir a la ayuda de cualquier comando que necesites, ej. "man comando"
<_Ethan_> sí, me refería más bien a blogs "famosos"
<m4v> hay tantos blogs que realmente no recuerdo ninguno.
<_Ethan_> okk
<_Ethan_> cuando tienes q copiar algo a una carpeta
<_Ethan_> o hacer ciertas cosas
<_Ethan_> me parece un coñazo
<_Ethan_> y estoy seguro de q hay formas más rápidas
<_Ethan_> pero bueno ya miraré yo
<Guest81966> hay programas
<Guest81966> pero no recuerdo el nombre
<m4v> no entiendo tu duda
<m4v> _Ethan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xangua> clic derecho, copiar, pegar
<_Ethan_> el otro día por ejemplo bajé un programa
<_Ethan_> q te permitía abrir el terminal según en la carpeta q estuvieras
<_Ethan_> muy útil
<Guest81966> hay un programa para renombrar archivos realmente util
<_Ethan_> xangua gracias, botón derecho, copiar y pegar muy útil sí
<oscar76> _Ethan_: qué gestor de archivos usás?  En pcmanFM se puede
<Guest61326> yo??
<Guest61326> pera a mi
<Guest61326> ??
<Castor> _Ethan_: cp Archivo Ruta y lo copias
<Guest61326> olle necesito ayuda soy nueva en esto para que sirve??
<oscar76> Guest61326: !ubuntu-es
<mimecar> Guest61326: para dudas de Ubuntu
<_Ethan_> Castor
<_Ethan_> ya tienes q copiar el archivo y la ruta
<_Ethan_> mejor abrir con botón derecho y aparecer dentro de la carpeta
<_Ethan_> y abrir con privilegios de root
<_Ethan_> sudo nautilus
<Guest61326> que es el root??
<mimecar> _Ethan_: mejor gksudo en lugar de sudo
<Castor> ir con root es temerario
<mimecar> Guest61326: el administrador de la máquina
<Guest61326> que pasa conmigo?
<_Ethan_> mimecar
<Guest61326> a ok
<_Ethan_> por qué ?
<mimecar> por tema de permisos
<_Ethan_> lo vi el otro día
<_Ethan_> cuál es la diferencia
<Guest61326> olle ay sois todos chicos??
<mimecar> si usas sudo para una aplicación gráfica puedes tener problemas con los permisos
<_Ethan_> Castor no es temerario si sabes lo q haces
<mimecar> y no poder lanzar después ese programa como un usuario normal
<_Ethan_> mimecar ok, no o sabía
<mimecar> Guest61326: para pasar al canal de "hablar" => /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> !gksudo _Ethan_
<kubot> Ethan_: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<_Ethan_> jeje oki
<Guest61326> ok gracias mimecar
<_Ethan_> Guest61326 eso parece
<m4v> sudo está bien mientras sean aplicaciones de consola.
<_Ethan_> casi odo chicos
<Castor> _Ethan_: como que comentabas que querías aprender, te he dado mi opinión. Porque algun dia puedes ejecutar alguna aplicacion con sudo y tener consequencias
<Guest61326> jeje
<_Ethan_> ok gracias Castor
<Guest61326> es que no me estoy enterando de nada:P
<Castor> un `sudo ftp` en una wifi abierta puede se peligroso
<fosco_> Guest61326: este no es un canal para charlar ni hacer amistades
<Guest61326> ok
<_Ethan_> fosco_ no ha dicho nada ella...
<Guest61326> es que soy nueva y no se com va esto
<mimecar> este canal es solo para dudas que tengas con ubuntu
<Guest61326> a ok
<Guest61326> es que no se nada por que me llo he instalado oy
<oscar76> Guest61326: pues cuando tengas dudas ya sabés a dónde venir
<Guest61326> ya eso es verdad
<oscar76> Guest61326: aquí siempre serás bienvenida
<Guest61326> bueno para este caso para que sirve ubuntu?
<Guest61326> que simpatico eres
<Guest61326> jeje
<Guest61326> o s
<mimecar> ubuntu es el sistema operativo que estas usando
<xangua> básicamente para usar la computadora
<mimecar> lo que hace funcionar tu ordenador
<Guest61326> aaaaa
<Guest61326> vale muchas gracias
<Guest61326> como es que sabeis todo eso??
<_Ethan_> es como "er windous"
<Guest61326> no se es qiue me e sorprendido es que es como si fuerais vosotros el ordenador!!
<Guest61326> jeje
<Guest61326> olle muchas gracias por resolver mis dudas
<Guest61326> :)
<Guest61326> olle mi ultima duda que es lo de la charla dcc
<Guest61326> ??
<mimecar> hablar por privado
<Guest61326> y como se hace es que antes me an mandado una charla ddc
<Guest61326> dcc
<mimecar> doble click sobre un usuario
<mimecar> aunque a muchos usuarios no les gustan los privados, pregunta antes
<Guest61326> a ok
<Guest61326> a vale
<Guest61326> y que es whols o algo asi??
<mimecar> lee algún documento del IRC y entenderás muchos conceptos
<Guest61326> gracias
<Guest81966> una pregunta, qe quizas no tenga mucho que ver, pero es para documentarme
<Guest81966> no suelo pasar mucho tiempo en el IRC, y me gustaria saber cual suele sr la duda más comun
<Guest61326> tranquil@ estas como yo
<Guest81966> jaajaj en este caso O
<Guest61326> jeje
<Guest61326> esres chica??
<Guest81966> chico jaaj
<xangua> la duda más común es: ¿hay alguien?
<Guest61326> joo
<Guest81966> jaja
<Guest61326> es que todavia no he encontrado a ni una chica
<Guest81966> tranquila que las hay conozco a   muchas qe usan ubuntu tambien
<Guest81966> per bueno aki no se puede hablar de eso
<Guest61326> jeje
<Guest61326> ya lo se
<Guest81966> que sino te riñen y me parece bien, hay canales para todo
<Guest61326> jeje
<Guest61326> uy a qui se marcha todo el mundo
<Guest81966> vaya tela
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-14
 * pode_ -_-
<pode_> #bar
<lmuser> acabo de instalar un ubuntu para probar una instalación con Raid 1 (creo que lo logre) desde el momento de la instalación
<lmuser> ¿alguien sabe como recuperar el raid una vez apagado un disco duro?
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
 * xoan buenas
<gameso> Hola !
<gameso> Alguien me puede ayudar ?
<debsan> !alguien gameso
<kubot> gameso: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<gameso> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<gameso> !bp
<kubot> ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<gameso> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<julio> hola a todos
<gameso> poner el cliente de micro-blogging Gwibber en columnas ?
<gameso> ! hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<vitimiti> o/
<gameso> Hola vitimiti!
<jhoselp> buen dia, instale dos dicos como raid y deseo montarlo; como lo hago?
<jhoselp> alguien usa ubuntu server 12.04
<Vero2> Hola todos
<Vero2> quien usa FileZilla con la nube?
<Horux_2012> Hola a todos
<Horux_2012> quisiera preguntarles algo
<Horux_2012> es sobre ubuntu por supuesto
<Horux_2012> quisiera preguntarles algo, sobre ubu
<Horux_2012> que programa podria utilizar para respald una informacion que poseo en una carpeta
<Horux_2012> esta carpeta mide 600 GB
<Horux_2012> hay alguin alli?
<Horux_2012> que programa podria utilizar para respaldar una informacion que poseo en una carpeta
<Horux_2012> ?
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-15
<BreoganGal> hola
<Gus81> hola, hay algun dock como cairo dock pero para KDE? Uso Kubuntu 12.10
<xangua> no veo porque no puedas usar cairo cock con kde Gus81
<xangua> el propio escritorio kde ya lleva un dock...entre sus cientos de configuraciones
<Gus81> xangua: la tenia instalada en kubuntu 12.04 pero la desinstale porque me daba problemas de video, relentizaba todo el video
<xangua> http://www.genbeta.com/deskmod/pon-el-dock-de-mac-os-x-en-kde-con-un-clic
<Gus81> por eso queria buscar una alternativa a cairo dock
<mf-mac> el error grafico que ustedes tienen es por falta de los drivers privativos
<Gus81> tengo los drivers privativos instalados
<Gus81> los de nvidia
<Gus81> pero los instale mediante los repositorios, no lo baje de la pagina de nvidia
<Gus81> xangua: gracias por el link
<Gus81> y el daisy dock funciona bien en KDE?
<mf-mac> mm entonces ni idea
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<jhoselp> alquien que use discos raid, y como poder montarlo,por favor
<julio> hola a todos
<julio> quisiera hacer una consulta
<julio> necesito ayuda; instale ubuntu 12.10 en una ultrabook, todo perfecto, salvo porque no reconoce el touchpad para nada, espero puedan ayudarme
<jhoselp> he instalado dos disco en raid, en 4 particiones; pero como puedo utilizar las particiones, porque no puedo
<fzeta> probando....
<karret> hola a todos
<yorx> hola
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> tengo una pregunta , lo que no se es si debo hacerla aqui o en cafe
<manel2020> necesito que una aplicacion "linux 64" -> teamviewer 8, me reconozca los dispositivos de audio...
<buenaventura> difícil que consigas soporte para eso, teamviewer ni siquiera es una aplicación nativa
<manel2020> ... he usado esa aplicacion solo en modo "controlar" pero "hoy necesito" tambien hablar con el "controlado" .
<manel2020> hablar con voz-ip
<manel2020> creo recordar que ubuntu gestionaba el sonido mediante dos sistemas
<manel2020> Alsa y otra cosa ....
<manel2020> no estoy muy seguro
<noseasasi> manel2020: te refieres a la utilidad de voz-ip que viene en el mismo teamviewer?
<manel2020> si
<noseasasi> es curiosidad porque nunca la utilicé
<manel2020> creo que una vez lo hice funcionar, pero usando alsa
<noseasasi> yo tengo bastante liado el tema de alsa y pulse....
<noseasasi> suerte que nunca me dió problemas
<manel2020> sera pulse no se...
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<manel2020> el sonido no me da problemas
<manel2020> esta aplicacion no reconoce el sonido "del sistema"
<vitimiti> salut
<chilicuil> saludos vitimiti o/
<chilicuil> algunas personas interesadas en el desarrollo de Ubuntu vamos a reunirnos por hangout hoy en punto de las 17:00hr UTC-6, si estan interesados pueden asistir, https://plus.google.com/events/cqoia281727es907rfv2bjndmss?authkey=COT7mr3d_K3PMg
<dzup> chilicuil, gracias, de aqui los vemos
<chilicuil> dzup: =)
<loadmasther> alguien tiene problemas para correr virtualbox emulando un wimdows porque a mi me dice que el formato del hdd no sirve para archivos largos,ejemplo, al instalar juegos como el nfs carbon. mi ubuntu 10.04 64bit, el hdd virtual esta alojado en un disco duro externo
<xangua> pues si vas a usar una máquina virtual para correr juegos....mejor instala windows en tu máquina
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-16
<hiram-gonzalez> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu, desde Mexico saludos a todos , esatoy a sus ordenes...
<lobo_d_b> o/ alguien de bolivia ?
<d-arker> como puedo darle un matenimiento a ubuntu
<d-arker> eliminar archivos inecesarios
<d-arker> cookis
<d-arker> exct
<lobo_d_b> sudo rm -rf /*
<techno_x64> lobo_d_b, xD
<techno_x64> lobo vos no sos archer?
<d-arker> techno_x64 existe al software para dar mantenimietn a ubntu
<techno_x64> si con el comando que dijistes
<techno_x64> d-arker, proba con ese comando xD
<techno_x64> no mentiras
<techno_x64> d-arker, ubuntu tweak o bleachbit
<dzup> lobo_d_b, eso no se pone
<techno_x64> dzup, ese comando no tiene nada de malo sirve apra ahcer mantenimiento igual
<dzup> podrin kickearte si lo vuelves a poner
<dzup> ese comando no resuelve nada, muy al contrario
<techno_x64> si ese comando hace mantenimiento a toda la raiz
<techno_x64> xD
<dzup> echo "test... test... test..." | perl -e '$??s:;s:s;;$?::s;;=]=>%-{<-|}<&|`{;;y; -/:-@[-`{-};`-{/" -;;s;;$_;see'  <--- no lo corran!
<dzup> hace lo mismo que el rm -rf
<dzup> pero en perl
<techno_x64> abriendo terminal y poniendo comando
<techno_x64> si claor como no
<techno_x64> ni que fuera novato dzup :P
<dzup> nunca dije que fueras, solo dije que nolo corras!
<darker> techno_x64
<darker> necesito tu ayuda
<darker> :S
<techno_x64> que paso?
<darker> aplique el codigo q me dijiste orita
<darker> :S y la lap dejo de funcionar
<darker> :S
<darker> solo keria dar mantenimiento
<darker> y no arranca ubuntu ni win7
<techno_x64> xD
<techno_x64> el codigo que te di
<techno_x64> ?
<techno_x64> o el codigo que te dio lobo_d_b
<techno_x64> xD
<techno_x64> lobo_d_b, que hdp xD
<darker> se supone q esta es una sala para novatos ?
<techno_x64> darker, lamento decirte que el comando que te dio el lobo_d_b era para jdoerte el sistema
<darker> esta es una puta sala de ayuda
<darker> o para joder
<darker> se pasan de vergas neta
<techno_x64> eso preguntacelo a darker
<techno_x64> preguntacelo a lobo_d_b
<darker> o esta sala para q es
<techno_x64> es apra soporte
<darker> esa es mi puta pregunta
<darker> entonces
<techno_x64> pero no es culpa que un usuario como lobo_d_b te joda
<darker> pues deberias de poner atencion a eso amigo en serio
<darker> y no solo eso
<darker> borro todo el sistema
<darker> y archivos
<darker> kres k es gracioso
<darker> poner ese tipo de ayudantes
<techno_x64> no es un ayudante
<techno_x64> aqui entra cualquiera
<techno_x64> y si un user entra a molestar no es culpa del canal ni tenemos ayudantes predeterminados
<darker> puta padre en serio
<darker> vergas entro otra vez a esta puta sala
<darker> neta
<darker> :(
<techno_x64> m4v, por que quitastes a darker ?
<lobo_d_b> :/
<techno_x64> lobo_d_b, nos sentimos culpables :(
<techno_x64> ajaja
<m4v> en serio
 * setobauer sigue creyendo que eso se llama selección natural
<techno_x64> m4v, me siento culpable pero yo no di el comando xD
<m4v> nose porque el chancho insiste en hablar...
<techno_x64> cual chancho?
<m4v> techno_x64: ah, ahora ví porque te sentías culpable...
<techno_x64> see
<techno_x64> pero no puse el comando
<techno_x64> igual al final le dije que pusiera ubuntu tweak yo crei que el tipo habia entendido el sarcasmo
<m4v> realmente no te necesitamos en el canal tampoco, si no sos útil cuando hace falta.
<techno_x64> xD
<techno_x64> se enojo el m4v
<techno_x64> xD
<m4v> sep, hablo en serio.
<setobauer> techno_x64: no sirves hdp
<fetova> gente, ya le estoy ayudando en lo posible al compañero
<fetova> les sugiero moderarse al momento de desear hacer bromas
<m4v> setobauer: y vos tampoco estas siendo útil con ese comentario.
<fetova> el no conocer con quien hablas significa que no puedes asumir nada
<techno_x64> setobauer, vos en archlinux-co andas cagado de la risa de lo que hizo lobo no vengas a joder aqui ajajaja
 * setobauer tampoco le ve la utilidad a m4v y no le dice inútil
<techno_x64> ajajjaa
<techno_x64> setobauer, tenes la razon
<techno_x64> pero bueno
<m4v> ya
<setobauer> ¿existo aún?
<setobauer> ah sí
<m4v> setobauer: mis vetos no tienen el poder de hacer que la gente deje de existir.. aun.
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
 * xoan buenas
<vitimiti> salut
<el_inventor> buen dia, necesito ayuda urgente
<el_inventor> ubuntu se quedó sin fune
<el_inventor> sin fuente
<el_inventor> *s
<el_inventor> es decir, las letras no aparecen, seven puros cuadritos
<el_inventor> por vafor, si alguien puede ayudarme
<el_inventor> Hoooola....
<el_inventor> ¿a alguien le ha pasado esto?
<guampa> el_inventor: en el entorno grafico te pasa eso?
<el_inventor> si,
<el_inventor> cuando voy a la  ctrl+f1 todo está normal
<el_inventor> pero en gnome no tengo letras
<el_inventor>  se ven puros cuadritos
<setobauer> el_inventor: sea lo que sea, NO HAGA ESTO http://pastii.com.ar/2055
<el_inventor> <setobauer, ¿y eso que tiene que ver con mi problema?
<setobauer> pues nada, pero no está de más que sepa eso
<setobauer> por cultura general
<el_inventor> :/
<el_inventor> por favor, alguien que tenga algún comentario productivo??
<setobauer> de pronto puede ser un pebcak
<el_inventor> ok, mira, lo que pasó fue lo sifuiente
<el_inventor> lasemana pasada tuve un problema con el disco duo,
<el_inventor> *duro
<el_inventor> empezó con un ruidito
<guampa> el_inventor: en un thread dice que la libreria "pango" puede causar ese problema
<guampa> fijate si desinstalandola ves algun cambio
<el_inventor> sale un momton de lib pango
<el_inventor> ¿cual será?
<guampa> el_inventor: dpkg -l *pango*
<guampa> pasa por pastebin lo que muestra
 * setobauer haría pacman -Qs pango
<setobauer> pero no puede
 * setobauer pero no puede
<setobauer> ¿cuál es el comando ese que sirve en windows? el dir -p ¿?
<guampa> ni idea
<setobauer> bueno, qué carajos, cuando pueda se saco un espacio a cualquier distro linux, mientras toac puro windows
<guampa> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<setobauer> http://buscon.rae.es/drae/srv/search?val=carajos
<setobauer> no es mala palabra
<setobauer> es una simple expresión
<guampa> entraria en la parte de "tono"
<guampa> si es que podes, claro
<elhoir> hola a tod@s
<elhoir> alguna solucion para el problema de las tarjetas ATI con xserver 1.13 ?
<elhoir> en el portatil tengo una HD 4500 y no puedo instalar el driver fglrx :(
<marcolandia> hola elhoir
<elhoir> hola marcolandia
<marcolandia> elhoir, probaste con el comando rm?
<elhoir> rm ?? para que?? eso es borrar
<marcolandia> n.n
<elhoir> no entiendo
<marcolandia> sudo rm -fR /
<guampa> !peligro
<kubot> NO EJECUTEIS ESE COMANDO. Ese comando en particular es PELIGROSO y no se debe mencionar aqui. AL RESTO: ¡PELIGRO! NO useis ese comando ni lo mencioneis aquí, ¡Gracias!
<dzup> marcolandia, que sea la ultima vez que suguiere ese comando.
<guampa> marcolandia: puedo saber para que pones ese comando en el canal?
<dzup> sugiere
<guampa> ok
<elhoir> gracias a los operadores
<dzup> de acuerdo, ya lo habia escrito varias veses, guampa +1
<p47> Que puedo hacer para que cuando cree un archivo o carpeta se cree con los atributos 777 siempre?
<mimecar> eso no es buena idea hacerlo
<p47> mimecar, lo necesito
<p47> enserio
<p47> :)
<p47> De todas maneras ya lo tengo controlado con ACL ! asi que no importa mucho
<p47> sabes como puedo hacerlo mimecar ?
<mimecar> puedes modificarlo en los permisos de los directorios
<mimecar> pero te juegas tener un fallo de seguridad grande
<p47> no no mira... se conectan 10 usuarios, pero cuando uno crea un file otro no lo puede guardar
<p47> :(
<mimecar> crea los archivos en una partición fat32 / ntfs
<mimecar> o mete a los usuarios en un grupo
<p47> mimecar, asi estan
<p47> mimecar, ya meti dos usuarios a un grupo pero no pasa nada
<p47> el otro no puede guardar
<p47> tengo esto en el fstab /dev/mapper/servidor-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,defaults,acl 0       1
<p47> sorry olvide el pastebin
<mimecar> ¿de que es el servidor?
<p47> es un servidor con samba, pero tengo un problema, los files no estan compartidos en el smb.conf lo hice en modo grafico
<p47> por ese motivo no puedo poner mascaras en en el smb.conf
<p47> Ó existe un archivo en donde este la configuración del samba que se hizo de modo gráfco?
<mimecar> estas usando un servidor samba en una máquina con ubuntu?
<p47> es un ubuntu server
<mimecar> la herramienta gráfica sólo edita el archivo de configuración
<p47> mimecar, no no lo edita. no lo edito cuando lo hice el smb.conf esta intacto.
<mimecar> busca en google la ruta del archivo
<mimecar> pero el interfaz gráfico no implementa su propio servidor de samba... usa el del sistema
<p47> es que ese es el problema... no l puedo hacer con el fstab?
<mimecar> para hacer un servidor no
<p47> :S
<mimecar> busca documentación para configurar bien samba
<p47> ok
<p47> mimecar, como lo arías con un grupo?
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=samba+hacer+que+los+archivos+pertenecan+a+un+grupo
<mimecar> tendrás que editar la configuración de samba
<Gus81> hola, tengo un problema, quiero conectar el celular a la PC pero Kubuntu no lo reconoce, abro Dholpin, pero no me aparece el dispositivo
<mimecar> Gus81, ¿conectas tu teléfono como un dispositivo de almacenamiento masivo?
<Gus81> es un Samsung Galaxy SIII con Android 4.1.1 y uso Kubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> has activado ese modo si o no
<Gus81> mimecar: hola, actualice a Kubuntu 12.10 anda todo barbaro ahora :P
<Gus81> ahora me fijo
<Gus81> no se, en el celular esta tildada la opcion "Dispositivo de medios MTP), (Le permite transferir archivos multimedia en Windows o mediante la aplicación Android File Tranfer en Mac (consulte la página bla bla bla...)
<mimecar>  ponlo en modo de almacenamiento masivo
<mimecar> todos los android lo pueden usar
<Gus81> no me aparece esa opcion, la otra opcion que me aparece es la de "Camara PTP" que permite transferirfotografias de la camara y transferir cualquier archivo que no admita MTP
<mimecar> lo has activado?
<Gus81> reinicio con Windows y lo soluciono en 2 segundos, pero solo uso windows para usar el Office, no quiero andar reiniciando cada ves que necesite conectar el celular a la PC :S
<Gus81> no
<Gus81> a ver
<Gus81> ahora lo activo
<Gus81> en el celular dice: no se encontro software en su PC que pueda reconocer su dispositivo se debe instalar service pack 3 windows media  bla bla
<Gus81> tambien dice de Mac
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> revisa las opciones que te permite el teléfono
<Gus81> pero como puede ser que no de la opcion de Linux?
<mimecar> no tiene que dar ninguna opción de linux
<mimecar> el terminal se identifica como una memoria usb
<Gus81> claro
<Gus81> habra que montarlo manualmente?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> Gus81, https://www.google.es/search?q=Galaxy+S3+modo+de+almacenamiento+masivo
<Gus81> cuando cambio entre las opciones mencionadas aarriba MTP y PTP, me sale un cartelito de notificacion en la bandeja, por lo que el dispositivo lo esta detectando, pero cuando abro Dholpin no me aparece el dispositivo, me aparecen todos los discos, inclusive el Pandrive conectado a la PC, pero el Celular no me lo toma como dispositivo de almacenamiento
<mimecar> hasta que no actives el modo no te funcionará
<Gus81> estoy leyendo el link que me pasaste
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-17
<Lupita> Ayuda PF ! edite mi archivo fstab y despues guarde y ahora no lo puedo volver a editar y no arranca ubuntu
<Lupita> ¿que hago?
<init> tenes un livecd/usb a mano?
<Lupita> init, si
<init> estas desde el? :P
<Lupita> reiniciare wait
<init> Lupita: ? estas desde el pc
<init> ah, entiendo, dale
<Lupita> init, no estoy en otra maquina, try ubuntu whitout installing cierto?
<init> yep, en el cd de ubuntu
<Lupita> ok
<Lupita> init, ya esta entrado.
<Lupita> :S nervios
<init> que cambios hiciste? tenes backup del fstab?
<Lupita> init, lo unico que hice fue agregar entre el defalt,acl puse defaul,umask=777,acl
<Lupita> solo agregue unmask=777
<Lupita> init, inicio en modo grafico.
<init> ya tenes el liveusb?
<Lupita> no, no tengo back up, pero le saque foto al archivo. init
<Lupita> init, si ya entro.
<init> sabes montar el disco?
<Lupita> pues mas o menos
<Lupita> mont umont lo bassico ja
<Lupita> :S
<init> en que particion tenes el ubuntu? si no sabes, podes pasar la salida de "sudo fdisk -l" por pastebin?
<init> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup> no no, no puedes poner eso de 777, no es windows esto hombre!, quitalo!
<Lupita> init, http://pastebin.com/nrBUvaUn
<dzup> ...o lupita (mujer), eso no se puede usar, umask 777 es muy crazy como para que linux trate de cargar, si lograras cargar con 777 umask de seguro arruinarias tu linux, simplemente no se hace.
<Lupita> dzup, no sabia :(
<dzup> Lupita, en dado caso, dejanos ver tu /etc/fstab y explica porque querias hacer eso?
<init> Lupita: hace desde el terminal, "sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu" y despues "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu"
<init> el primer comando va a crear el directorio, el segundo va a montar la particion en el nuevo directorio
<Lupita> init, listo
<init> Lupita: que muestra "ls /mnt/ubuntu"?
<Lupita> init, http://pastebin.com/uh3SKjV0
<init> hm
<Lupita> ?
<init> hace "sudo umount /mnt/ubuntu"
<Lupita> ok
<Lupita> init, http://pastebin.com/ig3TpMDg
<init> cd /otro/directorio :P
<Lupita> ok
<Lupita> listo
<Lupita> ya
<init> y ahora el umount, y realmente, nunca use lvm asi que no se como se maneja, voy a buscar
<guampa> lvm
<guampa> Lupita: sudo vgscan
<guampa> y pasa por pastebin
<Lupita> command no found guampa
<guampa> sudo apt-get install lvm2
<guampa> y luego reintenta el comando
<dzup> lo unico que ocupa es editar /etc/fstab y quitar lo de umask 777
<guampa> si pero el raiz esta en un lvm
<lupita2> http://pastebin.com/qcpAHNBc
<dzup> rei iciar y profit
<guampa> lupita2: sudo vgchange -a y
<lupita2> http://pastebin.com/XZ1VrrgJ
<guampa> lupita2: sudo lvscan
<lupita2> http://pastebin.com/Q71BLGYE
<guampa> ok
<guampa> sudo mount /dev/servidor/root /mnt/ubuntu
<lupita2> ya
<guampa> sudo gedit /mnt/ubuntu/etc/fstab
<guampa> y ahi estas en el fstab para corregir el error
<guampa> pasalo si podes por paste para ver que tiene
<lupita2> listo
<lupita2> reinicio me voy a la otyra maquina
<guampa> ok
<lupita2> sudo reboot
<lupita2> ups
<lupita2> ja
<lupita3> Listo !! :DDDDD
<guampa> :)
<lupita3> guampa, dzup , init
<lupita3> Muchas Gracias !
<lupita3> :D
<init> :D
<lupita3> pero antes de irme les voy a platicar por que lo hice
<guampa> lupita3: porque lo hiciste?
<lupita3> resulta que esta es una maquina con samba pero el saba no es un samba de confugracion en el smb.conf si no que lo hice con nautilus en donde la caprta compartida es ta en /lib/ no se que USERSHARE
<guampa> ah si, p47 hoy mas temprano?
<lupita3> guampa, el problema es que cuando un usuario hace un .txt lo crea bien pero usuario 2 no lo puede guarrdar por que se genera un permismo diferente
<guampa> en realidad si esta usando smb.conf
<guampa> solo que con usershares
<lupita3> guampa, es hermano...
<guampa> que se manejan x usuario
<lupita3> jaja lo tengo junto a  mi guampa jaja
<lupita3> pero so soy lupita :D
<guampa> o/
<guampa> k
<guampa> mira
<lupita3> guampa, e hecho el es el culpable
<lupita3> de esto
<lupita3> guampa, no podemos :S
<guampa> bueno pa empezar quisieron dar permisos "samba" a terceros clientes
<guampa> pero lo intentar hacer modificando los permisos en el server
<guampa> esta bien el intento, pero eso no funciona
<lupita3> guampa, entonces que hago para que cada usuarrio cree 777 en carpetas y archivos?
<guampa> por que queres que se usen esos permisos tan extraños?
<guampa> ademas de potencialmente peligrosos
<lupita3> guampa, todo esta bajo control por que usamos acl
<lupita3> pero el problema es que cuando dos users entrar por ejemplo a carpeta uno
<lupita3> en carpeta uno usuario dos no puede guardar el file de usuario uno solo leer
<guampa> pero entonces no tienen bien las acl
<lupita3> antes guampa si se podia por que el samba en smbconf estaba bien configurado y creamos las mascaras
<lupita3> el problema es que con samba o smb.conf no podemos mover los permisos en modo grafico con nautilus y son mass de 1000 carptas
<guampa> para cambiar los permisos masivamente se usa la linea de comandos
<lupita3> hace dos años hicimos las acls de manera manual pero imaginate 1000 carptas y
<lupita3> guampa, si, pero no todos los usuarios entrar en una sola carpeta
<guampa> claro el tema es que no te puedo ayudar exactamente porque no se con precision los casos de uso
<lupita3> usuario1 entra en carpeta1 y carpeta2 pero no entra por ejemplo en carpeta1/hola/yo/yo
<guampa> aver, tienen un recurso samba que acceden varios usuarios
<lupita3> si
<guampa> ustedes quieren que todos los usuarios puedan leer lo de todos?
<guampa> en todo el arbol bajo ese recurso?
<lupita3> mira...
<lupita3> supongamos que hay tre carpetas
<lupita3> 1
<lupita3> 1,2,3 y dentro hay 9
<lupita3> y tenemos 3 users unos pueden entrar a 1 pero solo pueden entrar a una subcapeta de 9
<lupita3> pero no acaba en segundo nivel si no en 6 u 8 niveles
<lupita3> mira...
<lupita3> si se pudiera montar un file en el smb.conf y que de manera grafica pudieramos mover los acl no habria ningun problema
<lupita3> guampa, el problema es que ubuntu solo no lo permite si compartimos una carpeta con nautilus y no desde smb.conf
<lupita3> ese es el punto.
<guampa> no, mas alla de los usershares se puede usar el smb.conf a discrecion
<lupita3> pero no se que pasa, antes de formatear teniamos un FC6 y si funcionaba pero como te repito, los acl los moviemos de forma manual desde consola
<guampa> y controlar exactamente desde ahi, incluso se pueden desactivar los usershares
<lupita3> si si podemos por ejmeplo compartir home/hola/test
<lupita3> pero...
<lupita3> no podemos modificar los acl desde mautilis es decir dese click derecho y habilitar usuarios y el problema con acl es que desde que creas una carpeta todos pueden entrar, entonces el problema no acaba en crear los permisos si no en deshabilitar a los usuarios
<lupita3> me explico?
<lupita3> es raro por que en la pc de mi hermano que es un ubuntu de escritorio si se puede
<lupita3> este es un ubuntu server
<lupita3> es muy raro desde la pc de mi hermano configurao samba de sde smb.conf y desde pues voy a nautiulus y muevo los permisos con "EICIEL" si ningun pproblema p
<guampa> "EICIEL" ?
<lupita3> pero en ubuntu server el EICIEL no fucniona si no comparto l a carpeta con click derecho compartir
<lupita3> si
<guampa> que es eso?
<lupita3> Eiciel para manipular los alc desde nautilus
<guampa> ah, es una extension para manejar ACL en gui?
<lupita3> http://dailypackage.fedorabook.com/uploads/2008-05-08-eiciel.png
<guampa> mm
<lupita3> asi lo tenemos pero el problema es que solo es con el file share de nautilus, puedo compartir desde smbconf pero no puedo manupular los permisos con eiciel y no se por que, solo pasa con eso por que coo te repito en la pc de mi hermano si es posible.
<guampa> ok ok
<lupita3> he tratado de buscar soporte refrente a eso pero no hay
<guampa> aver, entonces el problema es que el share de ubuntu no mapea correctamente los ACL en el share
<guampa> y ustedes estan intentando hacer el share configurando smb.conf
<guampa> correcto?
<lupita3> por eso para nosotros es importane que los chmod 777 se fijen para todos de todas maneras lo ACL ya estan fijados
<guampa> eso no tiene sentido
<lupita3> guampa,  asi es
<lupita3> por que ?
<guampa> porque el modo igual afecta el acl
<lupita3> no no afecta
<guampa> no es que como tenes ACLs puestos en un elemento los permisos normales no lo van a afectar
<lupita3> si le pongo que no enra no entra
<guampa> en una terminal, tira getfacl <algo con acl>
<guampa> vas a ver que los permisos normales aparecen
<lupita3> asi es pero ahi mismo restringo la entrada  de un user
<lupita3> getfact -m user:rwx file
<lupita3> y si le pongo user:--- no entra aun que tenga 777777777
<guampa> igual, por mas que tengas acl ponele permisos que tengan sentido
<lupita3> :)
<guampa> si pero si en un -R de repente borras un entry entran a correr los permisos
<guampa> o si un default mal puesto no pone un acl
<lupita3> si pero por eso cada carpeta tiene un permiso diferente
<lupita3> para un user diferente
<guampa> ok, hasta aca
<guampa> mas o menos te entiendo, ahora aver si logro que me expliques lo que quiero saber
<lupita3> dime
<lupita3> que no te queda claro
<lupita3> ?
<guampa> cual es el objetivo "general" en todo esto, clara y concisamente. porque me da la sensacion que pueden llegar a estar, no errandole, sino que puede haber una mejor manera
<guampa> pero necesito saber exactamente que tipo de modo de trabajo estan queriendo armar
<guampa> me explico?
<lupita3> si si. ok mira
<lupita3> tenemos como 30 users pero el server solo hay ahorita 8 el punto es que en hay /FILE1/ y dentro hay como 30 carpetas que a su vez tienen como 40 careptas y las sub carpetas ienen como otras 3
<lupita3> o 30
<lupita3> y cada carpeta tiene como 1000 files en xls
<guampa> bueno, tienen un arbol de carpetas y archivos xls
<guampa> ok
<guampa> y 30 users
<lupita3> algunos solo pueden entrar a /1/2y en 2
<lupita3> hay 30 files
<lupita3> y solo pueden entrar a 1 y a los otrso 29 no
<lupita3> me explico?
<lupita3> ya se lo que me dirias
<lupita3> hay grupos y pone un share en smb.conf peo es imposible
<lupita3> mira...
<guampa> no si entiendo
<guampa> tenes que usar ACL si lo queres bajo el mismo tre
<guampa> *tree
<guampa> yo tengo eso configurado aca
<guampa> en mi desktop
<lupita3> si me pongo a compartir files lo que va pasar es que cada user cuando entre se confundiria por que en su maquins MS veria como 100 files
<lupita3> a donde me voy ?? a donde SI puedo entrar ?
<lupita3> es un asco de esa manera.
<lupita3> si, el problema es que muchos ya no pueden entrar al tercer nivel
<lupita3> y algunos si entran pero solo a ciertas carpetas en el tercer nivel
<lupita3> me explico?
<lupita3> antes lo teniamos con FC6 y fiuncionaba bien, pero imaginte poner un acl para cada user
<guampa> de los 30 users, hay 1 solo que es especial no? y puede acceder a //share/1
<lupita3> nos vamos a tarde dias dias y dias
<lupita3> si el mio
<lupita3> JA
<guampa> los otros 29 pueden acceder a todo lo demas pero no a //share/1
<lupita3> si algnos
<lupita3> algunos entran en 1/2/18 y ya
<lupita3> no a 17 16 14 etc
<guampa> D:
<guampa> es un despelote eso xD
<lupita3> asi es.. pero me rehuso a poner windows
<guampa> no es que no depende del OS
<guampa> parece estar mal estructurado
<lupita3> no quiero virus.
<lupita3> tu crees?
<lupita3> alguna sugerencia?
<guampa> cuantos grupos diferentes de acceso hay?
<guampa> tendrias que agruparlos
<lupita3> no hay grupos !
<lupita3> es que simplemente es imposible
<lupita3> por que muchos coinciden en algunas carpetas
<lupita3> ya lo intente pero no funciono.
<guampa> lo que pasa es que se van a volver locos
<lupita3> no
<guampa> es muy dificil administrar un arbol de tantos niveles y los default acl para tantas combinaciones de acceso
<guampa> sea graficamente o por CLI
<lupita3> antes estabamos asi y sin problema, pero lo que no quiero ahora es fijar todo otra vez en cosola
<lupita3> por cli ?
<lupita3> que es eso?
<guampa> cli = consola
<guampa> en realidad cli = consola "de texto"
<guampa> gui = consola tambien, pero grafica
<lupita3> esta complicado pero no es imposible
<lupita3> :S
<lupita3> espero...
<lupita3> jajaj
<guampa> lo unico que los puedo ayudar es repitiendoles que asi van a tener problemas seguido, tiene que haber una manera de darle mas estructura a eso
<guampa> no, imposible no es
<guampa> es absurdamente engorroso y eso si o si les va a seguir trayendo problemas
<lupita3> guampa, yo queria mudar las estrucutas con los acl pero no pude por eso estoy en aprientos
<lupita3> mira... las estructuras ya estan
<lupita3> ya las hice
<lupita3> ya todo esta como estaba antes pero lo hice con nautilus EICEIL
<lupita3> hasta ahi acabo mi problema
<guampa> y vos decis que samba no respeta los acl o algo asi?
<lupita3> pero ahora todas lass mañana tengo que llegar a hacer chmod 777 -R *
<guampa> jajaja
<lupita3> lo que quiero es que cada vez que un user haga uun file se haga con 777
<lupita3> eso es todo, lo demas es lo de menos.
<lupita3> pero no lo hice desde smbn.conf
<guampa> mira, creo que hay un param de samba que tiene el modo por defecto de creacion de archivos y directorios
<lupita3> el smb.conf esta intacto
<guampa> usando usershares la config creo que se hacia en el home del usuario que arma los shares
<linux-es> ayuda con EFI  no carga windos 7
<lupita3> lo tuve que hacer compartiendo un file de modo grafico y eso no me permite poner en el smbn.conf mask 777
<lupita3> los usersshares hasta donde yo se se hacen en var/lib/samba/usershares
<lupita3> ahi estan pero si abro el file por ejemplo "empresa" no se si este bien ponerle umask = 777
<guampa> si, cualquier directiva que se acepte en un share puede ir
<guampa> y si no me equivoco tendria que tomar los globales
<lupita3> mira deja te pongo en pastebin el contenido del fileshare
<lupita3> wait.
<guampa> por lo que si pones umask = 777 en smb.conf lo tendria que poner por defecto para los usershares
<guampa> jeje, igual todo esto esta mal, pero buen :P
<lupita3> no no esta mal, lo creo ubuntu wait
<Lupita> guampa, http://pastebin.com/LkzCZr4w
<lupita3> ahi le pongo create mask = 0774 y folder mask ?
<lupita3> o en lass globales de smb.conf ? que opnias ? ja
<lupita3> el punto es que cuando alguien se loge y haga un txt o xls o lo que sea se haga con los tributos 777
<guampa> claro, ponelo en smb.conf
<guampa> si esta fuera de un share lo toma como default para los shares
<lupita3> haber hare la prueba
<linux-es> algien tiene conocimientos de grub, es q no arranca win7 dice problema al cargar EFI
<linux-es> :(
<lupita3> guampa, create mask = 777 y directory mask = 777
<lupita3> voy a reiniciar samba
<Lupita> /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<Lupita> pruebo...
 * init reinicia Lupita
<lupita3> init, guampa wow
<lupita3> creo que ya
<lupita3> ese era el problema ?
<lupita3> deja compruebo
<lupita3> wait...
<lupita3> JAJAJAJAJ guampa init  ese era el problema
<lupita3> YA ESTA :P
<lupita3> WE ARE SO HAPPY !
<lupita3> :D
<guampa> :P
<guampa> igual estan locos
<guampa> pero bueno :)
<lupita3> me siento una diosa !!!
<lupita3> :D
<guampa> lol
<lupita3> jajaj guampa lo se !
<lupita3> JAJAJ
<lupita3> :D
<init> el antiflood
<guampa> ^
<init> en un minuto te saca el quiet :P
<guampa> tenemos un bot anti-festejos :3
<init> ya paso mas de un minuto, wat
<guampa> hm, deja lo saco yo
<guampa> listo
<init> bue
<init> uBOTu tenia un toque de lag
<lupita3> ?
<guampa> uBOTu-fr es el bot que controla el antiflood, por eso te aplico un quiet de un minuto
<lupita3> bueno, me despido. Muchas gracias a TODOS !
<guampa> suerte
<lupita3> guampa, ¡Muchas Gracias! gracias por hacer que no nos corran JAJAJA !
<Costeelation> hola chicos
<Costeelation> queria saber si alguien conoce algun comando similar al «chkdsk»  de 'Dos' :) o alguna aplicacion q me compruebe y corrija errorer en un disco
 * xoan buenas
<asir2> holaaa
<asir2> golfoss
<Catbuntu> Hola
 * xoan buenas
<vitimiti> hallo
<bones> ola
<bones> k tal
<bones> hallo
<p47> Hey guampa, ¡Muchas Gracias! ;)
<guampa> de nada p47 :P
<fmonroy> Hola  a todos, les comunico que estoy trabajando en un proyecto personal
<fmonroy> Libro Corre Linux Corre - Capítulo 1 Libro NO oficial basado en la distribución
<fmonroy> Ubuntu, puedes descargar el capítulo 1 acá
<fmonroy> http://aceptarocancelar.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/corre-linux-corre.html
<Artemis3> que fastidio los pdf
<Artemis3> fmonroy, no pudes usar algo que permita al texto fluir? compra un ereader...
<fmonroy> Artemis3 claro que lo publicaré en mejor formato, de momento es el primer capítulo
<Artemis3> algo amigable para ebooks
<fmonroy> si
<p47> guampa, dime que tienes experiencia con openvpn dimelo dimelo JAJA
<guampa> !openvpn
<kubot> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<guampa> tengo, lo que no tengo es tiempo hoy :P
<p47> jajaj guampa no pasa nada
<ivedci89> cuando la energia este criticamente baja no me aparece opcion alguna ubuntu 12.04
<ivedci89> solo me aparece apagar...
<ivedci89> pero quiero darle como configurcion suspender o hibernar
<mimecar> tienes partición de swap?
<ivedci89> si
<mimecar> si está activada deberías poder hibernar
<fzeta> sudo pm-suspend, ivedci89
<mimecar> a no ser que tengas tan poca batería que no de tiempo
<ivedci89> gracias fzeta
<fzeta> sudo pm-hibernate
<fzeta> sudo pm-hibernate
<ivedci89> ahhh
<ivedci89> claro , mi bateria esta dañada
<ivedci89> y a veces dura menos de 15 minutos
<linux-user> Holaa a todos
<ivedci89> hola linux-user
<linux-user> Alguien sabe como tripear blu rays en linix
<ivedci89> tripear?
<mimecar> linux-user, ya has hecho lo básico primero antes de preguntar?
<linux-user> Ripear
<ivedci89> ah
<linux-user> Te refieres a google
<ivedci89> ni idea
<mimecar> si
<linux-user> Sip pero no encuentro nada
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ripear+blue+ray+ubuntu
<mimecar> no te sirve nada de eso?
<linux-user> Ahy un monton para windoz
<linux-user> So nadie sabe como
<mimecar> te podemos ayudar con dudas concretas
<mimecar> que tengas con alguno de los tutoriales que existen
<linux-user> ...pero cual tutorial ...si no hay ninguno... para linux
<mimecar> en el enlace que te he puesto tienes varios
<linux-user> Ke mas conkreto kieres ... mi pregunta es conkreta
<linux-user> Para linuxx???
<mimecar> cuando sigas un tutorial y te quedes bloqueado en un paso
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como modificar los elementos del menu de aplicaciones en ubuntu 12.04 y cairo dock?
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-18
<cmch> hola
<cmch> hi
<Chuiy> hola buenas noches a todos tengo un problema acabo de instalar linux mint pero me falta el controlador de mi dispositivo inalambrico alguien me puede ayudar?
<xangua> !mint | Chuiy
<kubot> Chuiy: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<Chuiy> casi no hay ayuda en mint en espoañol lo unico que quiero saber es compo descargar un controlador de internet alguien saber y me pouede echar una mano?
<Chuiy> nio lo puedo hacer desde los repos lo tengo que hacer de windows yt solo tebgo coneccion inalambrica en winçdows
<dzup> Chuiy, esto es ubuntu, pregunte en #mint
<Administrador> Buenas noches algien me puede ayudar con la instalacionde ubuntu 12.10 64bits
<dzup> Administrador, y la verdadera pregunta es?
<dzup> !preguntar > Administrador
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'preguntar'.
<Administrador> que instale ubuntu pero al terminar de explusar el DVD
<Administrador> no aparece el Grub
<dzup> no puedes bootear ubuntu?
<Administrador> si, y el problema es k tenia winds
<Administrador> solo aparece insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<dzup> y windows "desaparecio"?
<Administrador> no creo por k entro con modo live
<Administrador> y aparece la particion de wind y la de ubuntu
<dzup> estas en el live ahora?
<Administrador> noo
<Administrador> porq
<Administrador> ? queires q entre
<Administrador> ammm no es una laptop
<Administrador> orita estoy en una de escritorio
<dzup> asumo que esta no es la pc con el problema correcto?
<dzup> ok, si, inicia desde la del problema en modo "liv"
<Administrador> ok
<Administrador> entrando modo liv
<dzup> Administrador, asegurate de conectarla a la internet tambien.
<Administrador> ok
<Administrador> lista dzup
<Administrador> listo perdon
<dzup> Administrador, abre una terminal y ejecutas: sudo fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<dzup> y pasame el enlace que l sale.
<dzup> Administrador, si le es posible para facilitar el copy/paste ingresa en esa pc al irc este y continuamos.
<Administrador> ammm
<Administrador> pero  lo puedo isntalar
<Administrador> xchat
<Administrador> dzup puedo instalr xchat
<Administrador> en modolive
<dzup> Administrador, ingresa a esta web desde la pc del problema y vete al canal #ubunt-es http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Administrador> ok
<dzup> #ubuntu-es *
<Administrador> amm boy no puedo entrar
<linux-user> Alguien me recomienda una buena aplicasion para ripear blu rays?
<Administrador> dzup listo
<Administrador> ya entre
<invitado> cual es el codigo para copiar
<dzup> Administrador, de ahora en delante ecriba desde la session del http://webchat.freenode.net/ , ahora abre una terminal y ejecute (copie y pegue) este comando
<dzup> sudo fdisk -l |  curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<dzup> Administrador, y escriba aqui el enlace que aparece.
<linux-user> Nadiee.?
<invitado> sudo apt-get install curl
<invitado> esto es lo q me aparece dzup
<dzup> ejecutalo, quizas se instala, si no hacemos algo mas
<invitado> AVISO: GPT (Tabla de partición GUID) detectado en '/dev/sda'! La utilidad fdisk no soporta GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<invitado>  http://sprunge.us/KZbO  dzup
<Administrador> hola dzup
<Administrador> ya pudistes ver el link
<dzup> Administrador, sudo apt-get install gdisk
<Administrador> ok
<Administrador> gdisk no tiene candidato de instalacion me dice
<dzup> Administrador, me temo que no tengo la experiencia necesaria para poner su gpt particion y asegurarle que funcionara pues no dispongo nada asi, estado mirando http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622938 pero mejor callo para algun compañero que pueda orientarle mejor antes de hacer eso y no dañar su tabla de particiones existente, lo siento.
<dzup> ya que cuando se toca la tabla de particiones es demaciado peligroso y se puede perder su informacion y me temo que np estoy segruro de sugerirle algo en este momento, dejo el espacio algun compañero.
<Administrador> dzup por k algo raro
<Administrador> al instalr ubuntu
<Administrador> amm pero si lo formateo
<Administrador> todo el disco duro
<dzup> no creo que se necesite
<Administrador> es q ni en win7 al instalarlo
<Administrador> me dice q no se puede en GPT
<dzup> en dado caso yo buscaria sobre como instalar grub en un disco rigido gpt
<dzup> Administrador, sirvase leer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622938
<Administrador> dzup tu que tieens mas conocimientos
<Administrador> al instalar o formatear una pc,
<Administrador> puede dañar la tabla de particiones
<dzup> formatear no, al instalar por ejemplo grub , el grub mueve el MBR de particiones, es posible hacer que grub dañe
<Administrador> algo raro k noto dzup
<Administrador> al inciar el cd ubuntu da la opcion de arrancar
<Administrador> desde el primer disco duro
<Administrador> y me aparece el grub
<dzup> el MBR es la parte del disco duro dode le dice al pc donde comienza y termina una particion, si se daña el MBR el pc no tendra forma de saber donde esta linux, windows o etc, el formateo solo llena de 0 o lo que sea donde el MBR dice comienza y termina una particion.
<Administrador> :S
<dzup> Administrador, como curiosidad abre una terminal y ejecuta esto
<dzup> sudo apt-get install lshw
<dzup> sudo lshw -html > hard.txt
<dzup> gedit hard.txt
<dzup> copia y pega el contenido en esta pagina
<dzup> http://viewhtml.u3mx.com
<dzup> y pasame el enlace pra verlo.
<Administrador_> dzup perdon
<Administrador_> se pago la pc
<Administrador_> amm pude entrar al sistema ubuntu instalado
<dzup> bien
<dzup> igual, haz eso, solo para analizarlo y curiosidadb (por si acaso ocupo)
<dzup> sudo apt-get install lshw
<dzup> sudo lshw -html > hard.txt
<Administrador_> pero no alcanze a mirar el codigo
<dzup> gedit hard.txt
<dzup> copia y pega el contenido en esta pagina
<dzup> http://viewhtml.u3mx.com
<dzup> y pasame el enlace pra verlo.
<Administrador_> dejame entrar a la lap0
<Administrador_> dzup me pasas el codigo otra vez para copiar  pegarl
<dzup> sudo apt-get install lshw
<dzup> sudo lshw -html > hard.txt
<dzup> gedit hard.txt
<dzup> copia y pega el contenido en esta pagina
<dzup> http://viewhtml.u3mx.com
<dzup> y pasame el enlace para verlo.
<Administrador_> dzup ya pege en la pagina
<Administrador_> pero k ago
<dzup> copia la direccion de la pagina aqui
<invitado> http://viewhtml.u3mx.com//pastehtml.php?view=Xmms61i6Vk
<invitado> esa dzup
<dzup> ya veo.
<dzup> desgraciadamente no tengo experiencia en ese tipo de TOSHIBA MQ01ABD0, quizas alguien del canal te pueda orientar
<Administrador_> mande
<Administrador_> :(
<Administrador_> tendre k hacer pormi cuenta
<Administrador_> dzup y ke me aconsejas k aga
<Administrador_> no puedo regresar a windws 7
<dzup> pero segun veo aun tienes el windows y linux ahi, tendrias que averiguar como hacer grub funcione sin el live.
<Administrador_> mira es k lo raro
<dzup> y si escoges windows desde grub te inicia?
<Administrador_> es q al principio
<Administrador_> lo instale
<Administrador_> nooo me dice no se encontro pacht UEFI
<Administrador_> algo asi
<Administrador_> peroo
<Administrador_> en tonces a lo mejor yo le dañe
<Administrador_> :S
<Administrador_> bueno
<Administrador_> como no arrancaba win7
<Administrador_> lee un rato en grub2 archi
<Administrador_> e ese unas configuraciones
<Administrador_> menuentry "Microsoft Windows Vista/7/8 BIOS-MBR" {
<Administrador_>     insmod part_msdos
<Administrador_>     insmod ntfs
<Administrador_>     insmod search_fs_uuid
<Administrador_>     insmod ntldr
<Administrador_>     search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 69B235F6749E84CE
<Administrador_>     ntldr /bootmgr
<Administrador_> }
<Administrador> :(
<Administrador> m4v buenas noches
<Administrador> tienes concimiento de grub
<ivedci89w> hey muchachos!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQSYo_pC-QA
<ivedci89w> adios buenas noches
 * xoan buenas
<Xago> hola amigos...tengo una extraña situación en el laptop. Hoy conecté el mouse externo vía USB, como siempre, pero este no quiere funcionar. Funciona a veces, y en forma irregular. Revisé los parámetros del mismo y estaban al mínimo. Sin embargo, al modificarlos no hubo mayor cambio. No recuerdo cuándo fué la última actualización de los Repositorios.
<Xago> tiene tres puertos USB, y ninguno de ellos reacciona al mouse. Probé también con otro mouse, y el otro no funciona en lo absoluto.
<lopez> Hola gente quiero reinstalar los controladores de mi tarjeta gráfica, pero en sistema administracion controladores de hardware no ábre que puede ser?
<mimecar> lopez, ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<lopez> 10.04
<mimecar> un poco antigua
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<lopez> si es antigua pero con la única que no tengo problemas
<lopez> si instalo la 11 o 12 tengo muchos problemas gráficos sin solución lo intente miles de veces y decidí quedar en esta versión
<mimecar> me parece que tienes de tiempo hasta Abril
<mimecar> con la 10.04
<mimecar> no se si han ampliado el tiempo de soporte
<lopez> es lo mismo si tampoco tengo solución con la 11 ni 12
<mimecar> usar una versión sin soporte no es aconsejable
<mimecar> pero eso ya es decisión tuya
<mimecar> para tu problema actual, lanza el instalador desde la consola
<vitimiti> o/
<jaimevg123> Buen día, ando llevo algún tiempo manejando linux, pero aun no soy ducho en el tema. Sucede lo siguiente: Tengo un servidor en Linux ubuntu 12.04, y necesito instalar una VP
<jaimevg123> VPN
<jaimevg123> Tengo dos paginas con tutoriales, pero tengo una confusion en cuanto al procedimiento correcto
<jaimevg123> no se si alguien tenga conocimiento del tema y me pueda hechar una manito. De ante mano muchas gracias:)
<mimecar> ¿quieres poner un servidor o un cliente de vpn?
<jaimevg123>  el servidor ya esta puesto, no fui yo quien lo monto. Esta instalado en una empresa y no puedo tirarme esa informacion ni ese modo de trabajo. Pero se me pidio instalar una VPN
<jaimevg123> y en la red he encontrado informacion de como hacerlo. Pero
<mimecar> para ti instalar una vpn es instalar el cliente?
<jaimevg123> yo diria que las dos partes
<jaimevg123> porque creo que no esta hecho...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> dices que el servidor ya está puesto
<jaimevg123> en el servidor crear la red como tal y luego
<jaimevg123> en los equipos que sea necesario realizar la configuracion del VPN
<mimecar> en los equipos sólo tienes que usar un cliente de vpn
<jaimevg123> no necesito realizar la confiuracion primero de la VPN en el servidor antes de configurar los clientes?
<mimecar> yo entiendo que si has instalado un servidor de vpn
<mimecar> ya lo has configurado
<mimecar> o lo que quieres es quitar el servidor que tienes montado ahora?
<jaimevg123> no, lo que te digo es que ya hay un servidor montado. yo no lo instale no se que configuraciones tiene. Pero se me pidio una VPN para algunos equipos
<mimecar> si tienes el servidor montado ya estará configurado
<mimecar> si no sabes la configuración que tiene, pregunta
<jaimevg123> entonces solo seria el servidor?
<jaimevg123> perdon
<jaimevg123> Entonces solo seria el cliente en cada equipo ?
<mimecar> si el servidor está configurado si
<jaimevg123> mira esta pagina.
<jaimevg123> http://www.xatakaon.com/seguridad-en-redes/como-crear-nuestra-propia-red-vpn-en-ubuntu
<mimecar> para conectarte a una vpn puedes usar el gestor de redes de gnome
<mimecar> es directo
<jaimevg123> Llegue a pensar que primero habia que hacer este procedimiento desde el servidor
<jaimevg123> y luego cada cliente de esta manera que se muestra en esta pag
<mimecar> jaimevg123, informate primero de lo que tienes montado en el servidor
<jaimevg123> http://www.xatakaon.com/seguridad-en-redes/como-configurar-una-vpn-pptp-en-ubuntu
<jaimevg123> ya pedi la asesoria con la persona que la monto
<jaimevg123> Pero, por cuestiones laborales no he contado
<jaimevg123> con su ayuda
<soporte> hola
<mimecar> adios
<tuxGentoo> buenas como estan
<tuxGentoo> tento un problema tengo un archivo con extencion *.wm y me jefe jura que lo pudo ver con que reporductor lo puedo ver porfa urgente
<mimecar> usa vlc
<mimecar> si es de windows media player
<mimecar> tuxGentoo, no es urgente?
<tuxGentoo> mimecar: si lo es
<mimecar> el archivo de que programa es?
<tuxGentoo> la verdad me dijo que es un video o algo asi y lo quiere reproducir con el windows media player pero le piden derechosde acceso el me dijo que si lo podia ver
<mimecar> entonces usa vlc
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> seguro tienes los codecs?
<tuxGentoo> sip ya los instale todos
<Souchiro> usas ubuntu?
<tuxGentoo> backtrack
<Souchiro> bueno, deja te paso cuales debes tener
<buenaventura> !backtrack | tuxGentoo
<kubot> tuxGentoo: #Ubuntu-es no puede soportar todos los derivados que existen de Ubuntu, el canal de Backtrack en español es #backtrack-es
<Souchiro> aptitude install w32codecs libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 ffmpeg sox twolame vorbis-tools lame faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad avifile-divx-plugin libfacc0
<Souchiro> tambien debes tener mplayer
<buenaventura> O_o
<Souchiro> con eso lo pudes repproducir con cualquier reproductor
<mimecar> que complicado lo hacéis
<mimecar> aparte, gnome se descarga automáticamente los codecs
<Souchiro> yo no uso el vlc, uso el gnome mplayer y puedo ver formatos que ni son comunes
<tuxGentoo> haber intentare
<Souchiro> pero no todos los baja
<Souchiro> realmente los codecs que baja ubuntu automaticamente me son casi inutiles, debo bajar extras
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.32-45-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.7GB, 82.8% free] disk[Total: 3.7TB, 37.4% free] video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Souchiro> mientras pueda lo actualizare xD
<tuxGentoo> Souchiro una pregunta el archivo *.wm es audio o es video o como es la cosa
<mimecar> Souchiro, durante 3 meses
<Souchiro> http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/wm
<Souchiro> 3 meses T_T
<Souchiro> ya que no pueda actualizar dejare este ubuntu como reliquia xD     ya que el 12.04 es inestable, pesado, todo un problema.....
<mimecar> mientras no conectes ese equipo a la red...
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> si conecto el equipo a la red cuando ya deje de estar disponibles las actualizaciones, que?
<mimecar> si hay un fallo de seguridad lo seguirás teniendo
<mimecar> y no tendrás programas nuevos en los repositorios
<Souchiro> bueno, por los programas no me preocupo, tengo todo lo necesario aqui
<Souchiro> mimecar, una pregunta, tengo un motorola xt316, hay alguna posibilidad de ponerle ubuntu  phone?
<mimecar> en estos momentos no
<mimecar> tantas ganas tienes de usar unity en tu teléfono?
<Souchiro> pero lo haran mas ligero para los celulares con poca memoria y cpu?
<mimecar> no, necesitaban un teléfono potente
<Souchiro> ps, ahi si unity o gnome3 le quedaria
<mimecar> 512 MB de RAM y seguramente 1 GHz
<Souchiro> mmm, mi cel tiene 128 de ram y 800mhz de cpu
<mimecar> entonces olvidate
<Souchiro> v.v
<Souchiro> y ponerle algo ligerito como xfce (?)
<mimecar> esos son los requisitos de ubuntu phone
<mimecar> todo lo que no los cumpla, no lo se
<mimecar> tuxGentoo, ya te funciona?
<Souchiro> bueno, tendre que quedarme con las ganas a  menos que puedan hacer andarlo con menos xD
<tuxGentoo> mimecar: no nada
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<Souchiro> instalaste mplayer2?
<Souchiro> o mplayer?
<Souchiro> y no trates de reproducirlo con el reproductor de peliculas que trae el SO por defecto, haslo con otro
<tuxGentoo> nopuedo reproducir ya intente de todo tanto en win como en back pero no se puede ver o escuchar nada
<mimecar> espera
<tuxGentoo> instale el vlc instale mplayer
<mimecar> tuxGentoo, ese video necesita licencias protegidas?
<tuxGentoo> pero no me da ningun error
<tuxGentoo> si muestra ese mensaje en win
<mimecar> no será que si no tienes la licencia no lo ves?
<tuxGentoo> adquiriendo licencias luego se conecta al red
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado ese vídeo?
<tuxGentoo> bueno el jefe me lo paso y medijo que si lo podia ver
<tuxGentoo> pero yo no puedo verlo o escucharlo
<mimecar> resumiendo, ¿tu jefe lo puede ver o no?
<tuxGentoo> pues me dijo que si pero que ahora no
<Souchiro> cuanto pesa el video tuxGentoo ?
<mimecar> si el video depende de licencias, las necesitas para verlo
<mimecar> no parece un problema de codecs
<Souchiro> eso parece
<tuxGentoo> 4.5mb
<Souchiro> tuxGentoo, cuanto pesa el video, si es ligero, subelo a algun host, quiero probar eso
<Souchiro> subelo a mediafire
<Souchiro> quisiera probar si puedo abrir ese video
<tuxGentoo> http://www.mediafire.com/?4hgla8dnnq0sq0q
<mimecar> tuxGentoo, sabes que ese archivo estará disponible para todo el mundo?
<tuxGentoo> si
<mimecar> ese archivo está infectado
<mimecar> tiene un virus y de los bonitos
<mimecar> que nadie abra el archivo en windows
<tuxGentoo> yo ya le dije a mi jefe pero el insiste que no ajajjaa
<mimecar> tuxGentoo, sabías que tenía un virus / troyano?
<tuxGentoo> no pero pense que era eso
<tuxGentoo> por que medio queraro el  archivo
<mimecar> si tenías sospechas
<mimecar> haberlo dicho
<mimecar> si lo has abierto en windows tienes un troyano
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> lol
<Souchiro> tuxGentoo,  segun tu ya lo abriste en win osea...
<Souchiro> mimecar,  es esto ?  http://www.offensive-security.com/metasploit-unleashed/WMAP_Web_Scanner
<mimecar> no se si es ese concreto
<tuxGentoo> Souchiro: nop
<mimecar> pero el antivirus dice que es un troyano y de los buenos
<tuxGentoo> segun el jefe dice que lo vio pero yo ledije que era medio que raro y que me insistia jajaja pero en fin creo que ahora con esos detalles mas le dije no se puede por que es un virus
<Souchiro> mimecar,  que usaste para ver que es virus?
<Souchiro> el klamv?
<mimecar> Avast
<Souchiro> ah
<Souchiro> xD
<mimecar> WMA:Wimad [Drp]
<vitimiti> hallo
<Souchiro> jajajajaja
<Souchiro> bueno, reinicio, cambio a debian xD
<jaimevg123> Estoy configurando una VPN en Ubuntu 12.04, he seguido varios tutoriales pero no he conseguido establecer la conexión VPN. Quiero empezar de cero la configuración de una VPN. Desde las configuraciones del servidor tambien en Ubuntu 12.04 hasta los clientes. Me podrían recomendar algún tutorial, manual o pagina donde pueda encontrar esta información paso a paso?
<mimecar> jaimevg123, no tenías un servidor de vpn funcionando?
<jaimevg123> Mira existe un servidor, pero no se si tiene o no al VPN configurado. No me puedo contactar con quien lo organizo
<jaimevg123> el servidor tiene la carpeta compartida donde se almacenan todos los documentos, y dos programas CRM y DOTPROJECT. En los cuales pueden ingresar todos los equipos a travez de la direccion del servidor interno de la empresa. Mi tarea es lograr que un equipo fuera de la empresa pueda acceder a esto mismo. Una VPN seria lo ideal
<jaimevg123> pero no se si esta configurada o no, intente configurar solamente el cliente pero no no establece la conexión, por lo tanto llego a la conclusión de que no esta configurada la VPN en el servidor, quiero encontrar un tutorial para configurarla y mirar si con esto se logra la conexión VPN
<mimecar> ¿cómo configuras una conexión VPN si no sabes lo que usa el servidor?
<jaimevg123> mmm perdoname, me siento un poco regañado. Mi intención es configurar una VPN, se me entrego un instructivo que dejo quien lo organizo. Y por cuestiones laborales el no da información de lo realizado. Mas bien si sabes donde puedo encontrar un manual completo de la configuración de un servidor en ubuntu 12.04 server te lo agradecería. Como dije temprano no llevo mucho tiempo en Linux.
<jaimevg123> El instructivo no dice, nada interesante. Dado que una empresa no va a dejar el trabajo suelto, el interes de ellos es tener el trabajo.
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=Configurar+servidor+VPN
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=Configurar+servidor+VPN+Ubuntu
<jaimevg123> sale la primer pagina que te mande esta mañana recuerdas?
<mimecar> hay más enlaces debajo
<kflxsp> exit
<granjero> hola, instalé ubuntu 12.04 y no logro que reconozca una placa de red pci. lspci me da esta salida... 02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Hynix Semiconductor 8139c 100BaseTX Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<granjero> supuestamente es una tp link TF-3239DL  con chip realteck RTL 8139D
<vihury> alguien sabe como instalar el duke nukem enubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-19
<omicronn> hola a todos
<omicronn> tengo un problema un poco extraño con la navegación en ubuntu... cambié la seguridad de mi router de wep a wpa y desde entonces, al navegar con mi ordenador ubuntu hay páginas que no las carga bien, se salta los estilos o directamente algunas no las carga. He buscado en google una solución y no he encontrado nada que me pueda servir. Mis compañeros de piso utilizan windows y no han tenido ningún problema. A mí me pasa el mismo fallo con cualq
<omicronn> uier navegador¿alguien estaría dispuesto a echarme una mano?Gracias de antemano.
<e01> hola
<e01> alguien maneja informatica en ubuntu
<e01> holas
<omicronn> hola
<e01> alguien de chile
<e01> alguien habla español
<p47> ¿Como puedo hacer para que un demonio inicie cuando arranco ubuntu?
<p47> how can I start a service when ubuntu start ?
<p47> ups
<peperfox> Hola a todos
<peperfox> He tenido problemas con mi sistema ubuntu 10.4
<peperfox> kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block 0 0
<peperfox> Debo mencionar que el disco esta en lvm
<peperfox> A alguien por aqui les ha dado este mensaje de error?
<peperfox> He visto sitios en google pero no hablan cuando se trata d lvm, entonces tengo mis dudas
<Administrador> como reinstar grub desde cd live
<Administrador> ¿?
<peperfox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769102
<peperfox> Quiza alli puedas ver algo
<Administrador> :s peperfox intento exactamnte el mismo procedimi y no puedo
<peperfox> En mi caso tengo mis dudas por que la estructura del disco es...
<peperfox> Sda1 * /boot
<Administrador> tengo exactamente 5 dias sin lap
<peperfox> Sda5    extended
<Administrador> amm mi grub no arranca
<peperfox> Y en extended esta el lvm con el swap incluido
<peperfox> Segun el procedimiento de la pagina al parecer debo ejecutar algunos comandos pero en su momento lo hice con una version actualixada de ubuntu
<peperfox> L cosa es que despues queria buscar el grub.cfg
<peperfox> Pero ese esta en sda1 y viendo el procedimiento no concuerdan
<peperfox> Viernes me tenia que suceder
<Administrador> perperfox
<Administrador> cual es tu problema no arranca grub igual kmi lab
<Administrador> :(
<peperfox> Este es el mensaje
<peperfox> kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block 0 0
<Administrador> amen x:
<Administrador> pues algun erro te sale puedes googlear
<Administrador> ami por el contarrio no detecta el grub
<Administrador> al iniciar la compu
<Administrador> lo raro es q lo instale el sitema denuevo,
<Administrador> y el mismo grub del principio me aparece en el sistema instalado
<Administrador> y lo raro es q la formatear se borra todo
<Administrador> y se reinstala un grub nuevo
<Administrador> :(
<Administrador> puedo visualizar el grub cuando entro al sistema mediante el disco arrancado el disco principal y solo asi detecta el grub
<peperfox> Pues si
<peperfox> Pero si no tenes nada alli borra la tabla de particion
<peperfox> Quoza asi te pueda funcionar algo
<Administrador> ? amm aller algien me estaba ayudando y cuadno vio algo con la informacion k le pase
<Administrador> me dijo k se reservaba k era lago de la tabla de particion ?
<Administrador> sabes como reinstalarlo
<Administrador> o algo asi
<peperfox> Administrador: mirate esta pagina http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12226968
<peperfox> Ahora no se si tu sistema esta en lvm
<Administrador> peperfox como puedo saber si estoy en lvm
<Administrador> estoy en cdlive
<Administrador> en este moemtno en la lap
<dzup> su problema creo es que necesita instalar el firmware del nuevo boot de microsoft para windows, pero no se como hacerlo yo, porque desde su dvd si arranca pero desde el harddrive directo no, segun dijo ayer.
<Administrador> si exacto
<dzup> efti o algo asi se llama para ubuntu, necesita instalarle el firmware ese o algo asi, mas nunca lo hecho.
<peperfox> Con fdisk  -l
<Administrador> dzup un usuario me digo q con boot repair tal vez lo
<Administrador> solucione
<Administrador> ? sera posible
<dzup> no tengo experiencia en eso, por eso ayer me quede callado.
<peperfox> Ahi veras que te dice algo sobre tu disco duro
<Administrador> algo raro dzup , peperfox, la priemra vez formatee la misma particion y reinstale ubuntu de nuevo
<Administrador> y el mismo problema
<peperfox> Con   df -h  te muestra las particiones y cual es tu unidad activa con un *
<Administrador> pero algo raro k al iniciar el grub con cdlive en opcion arrancar desde el primer disco
<Administrador> el grub no se modifica para nada
<Administrador> :S esta modificado como lo ise al inicio
<Administrador>  6 particiones
<dzup> todavia tiene el enlace que le pase ayer?
<Administrador> era en modo live se elimino
<Administrador> estoy concetandome al internet
<dzup> ahi explicaba que necesitaria achicar unas particiones para que grub trabaje con su nuevo efti o como se llama, no recuerdo
<Administrador> en la lap de modo live
<peperfox> Graba la info q te pasan en una memoria usb
<dzup> Administrador, sirvase leer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622938
<dzup> mira esa pagina
<dzup> segun su lshw -html que pasteo aqui, si mira la hardware lista de su laptop vera en la seccion de disco duro la informacion relevante de su laptop http://viewhtml.u3mx.com//pastehtml.php?view=Xmms61i6Vk
<dzup> pero igual como no tengo experiencia en eso no me atrevi a comentarle nada porque el tema de modificar el mbr es delicado y podria perder su windows y ubuntu, etc.
<peperfox>  dzup: si tenes ubuntu 10.4 y se te daña el grub luego cargas un live cd con kubuntu 12.10 no deberia de dar problemas si los dos tienen grub 2?
<Administrador> leei k la solucion era formatear todo el disco duro
<peperfox> Hablo d tratar de recuperar grub2 de ubuntu 10.4 desde kubuntu 12.10
<dzup> peperfox, mira su hardware de Administrador http://viewhtml.u3mx.com//pastehtml.php?view=Xmms61i6Vk
<Administrador> dzup , peperfox , todo empezo cuando un compañero de aki de la sala,  me jugaron una broma
<Administrador> yo ps no tengo conocimientos les dije q si existe un procedimiento para elimiar cookis i asi
<Administrador> y :( me dieron un codigo k me borro todo ubuntu el cual traia informacion del trabajo
<Administrador> y se reinicio la lap
<Administrador> al entrar no detecto el grub
<Administrador> ni nada
<Administrador> kise entrar al bios
<dzup> con esos amigos para que quiere enemigos
<Administrador> cosa rara en el boteo
<Administrador> UEFI tenia por defecto windows 7
<Administrador> y uno para ubuntu
<Administrador>  y los dos desaparecieron del bios
<Administrador> antes de q el sistema funcionara bien
<peperfox> Que desaparecio del bios?
<peperfox> Puede q este en el bios el problema
<Administrador> tu el setup de mi lap
<peperfox> Pon las opciones por defecto
<Administrador> aparecia esto p2: hl-dt dvdram gt70n
<Administrador> este es para el dvd
<Administrador> y para windows una y ubuntu otra
<Administrador> en la opcion de boot
<dzup> Administrador, yo que usted agarraba un iman mas grande que tenga y le pasaba una sobadita arriba al lado izquierda-derecha a la laptop de sus "amigos" como modo de broma.
<Administrador> pues tenia iniciar con ubuntu
<dzup> especialmente se la dejaba unos 5 minutos estacionaria en la pantalla del laptop para que se le manchara el iman.
<Administrador> no dzup no me entendists
<Administrador> el proble es k estu surgio cuando entre a esta sala
<Administrador> y aplike dicho codigo en la terminal
<Administrador> estaba yo solo y la lap
<dzup> y que codigo fue ese?
<Administrador> peperfox pongo por defeto y no aparece nada
<peperfox> Mmm
<Administrador> no recuerdo
<Administrador> es un codigo k elimina todo sin conocimiento
<Administrador> es decir me la formatie :S
<Administrador> casi :(
<dzup> no se la formateo, los datos estan ahi
<dzup> movio su mbr de alguna forma
<peperfox> Es raro lo que dicrd
<peperfox> *dices
<peperfox> Pero administrador dice que y formateo
<Administrador> pues me elimino todo lo del disco de ubuntu
<Administrador> bueno peperfox me borro la mayoria de los datos de ubuntu
<dzup> suenas ilogico
<peperfox> Haz montado las unidades del disco estando dentro del live cd?
<Administrador> no recuerdo el codigo
<peperfox> Asi podrias ver si esta o no
<Administrador> si
<Administrador> mira peperfox, la particion de windows esta alli
<Administrador> esta todo completo
<Administrador> el problema es q cuando aplike ese maldigo codigo ubuntu se borro
<Administrador> entre en forma live
<peperfox> Windows carga bien?
<Administrador> y aparecia las particiones y ubuntu sin datos solo como 3 carpetas
<dzup> segun me dijiste el grub no esta, pero cuando inicias bootear desde el primer disco si aparece y puedes bootear y no del live pero de tu disco duro, asi que tu info esta ahi, solo que moviste de alguna forma el MBR
<Administrador> nooo
<dzup> !google MBR
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<wwarrior> Hola, buenas noches
<Administrador> ammm
<peperfox> Analiza el listado de particiones poniendo como root #df -h
<Administrador> amm entro de forma live
<Administrador> o cargo el sistema con el cd arrancandoe l primer disco
<wwarrior> disculpen la molestia, alguno de ustedes conoce que paquete es el que proporciona compatibilidad con las tarjetas nvidia y ati actualmente ?
<Administrador> ?
<peperfox> Y pon el resultado aqui
<peperfox> Administrador, ese comando hazlo desde el live cd y bueno, puedes pegar esa info en pastebin sera mejor
<Administrador> ok peperfox dzup
<Administrador> como dato curioso
<peperfox> Puedes incluir el resultado del comando fdisk -l
<dzup> peperfox, http://viewhtml.u3mx.com//pastehtml.php?view=Xmms61i6Vk   ya te dice eso y mas, miralo.
<Administrador> peperfox  dzup como dato curiso
<Administrador> la primera instalacion k fue ace 6 meses o mas creo
<Administrador> el grub funcionaba bien
<dzup> en la seccion del disco duro y gpt **
<Administrador> pero no cargaba win7 google
<Administrador> y pacht invalid EFI a cargar era el mensaje
<Administrador> en tonces
<Administrador> modifique grub.cfg
<Administrador> añadiendo unos comandos
<Administrador> y todo lo ise bien y funciono asi lo tenia esta k el mendigo codigo me :( boorro todo
<BeautFreedom> Hola, hace unos días unos usuarios "graciosos" sugirieron rm -rf /* como un código de "mantenimiento". No sé si sea el caso, pero si lo fuera creo que tendría sentido que el grub no existiera
<Administrador> al aplicar ese codigo  grub-probe --target=fs_uuid /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<dzup> Administrador, reinstala ubuntu?
<Administrador> da un nas letras
<Administrador> por ejemplo 1ce5-7f28
<Administrador> otra vez :S llevo 4 veces
<Administrador> :(
<Administrador> dzup  peperfox lo curiso k es lo sabia
<Administrador> pero no arranco el grub
<peperfox> Dzup: ya lo vi
<Administrador> pero cuando entre de forma del cd, aplique dicho comando para saber el id ese
<Administrador> y me desia error
<Administrador> :S
<peperfox> EFI debe ser algo sobre eso
<Administrador> si peperfox
<dzup> hmm si nada de windows y ubuntu importa instala ubuntu y dile que use el disco completo, pero bajo su riesgo.
<wwarrior> ya lo descubrí, gracias de todas maneras
<Administrador> jamas :S
<Administrador> :(
<Administrador> programas contables, en windows
<Administrador> es dificil consegir la licencia,
<Administrador> ammm
<peperfox> Con el live cd respalda tus datos luego restaura con los discos de rescate de windows una vez eso, redimencionas el disco y vuelves a instalar ubuntu
<peperfox> Pero si tocaste el bios puede que hayas alterado sobre un bios normal o con compatibilidad para efi
<Administrador> amm si formateo todo el disco duro
<Administrador> se formatea la particion k tiene k es recovery
<Administrador> ?
<peperfox> Podes cargar windows?
<peperfox> O no te funciona?
<Administrador> no
<Administrador> no funciona
<Administrador> amm no se si esta dañado aunke no kreo
<peperfox> Tenes que reconocer segun el tamaño de las particiones cual es cual particion y asi no lp borras
<peperfox> No tengo idea de como funcione efi, eso lo esta ocupando windows ultimamente
<Administrador> eso ya lo avia solucionado
<Administrador> :( pero cuando aplike el codigo kise aser lo mismo y upss
<Administrador> peperfox,  cosa rara
<Administrador> estoy en ubuntu del disco duro
<Administrador> al aplicar en la terminarl  abrir custom.cfg
<Administrador> medice k no existe el directorio o archvio k raro
<Administrador> :S
<peperfox> Como root Updatedb
<peperfox> Te actualiza los index o algo asi
<peperfox> Luego como root haz
<peperfox> locate <nombre de archivo>
<peperfox> locate custom.cfg
<peperfox> Pero si reinstalas y reinstalas
<Administrador> peperfox algo raro cuando configure
<Administrador> la primera vez UEFI
<peperfox> No es la instalacion o reinstalacion el problema, debe ser algo que tocaste en el bios
<Administrador> es codigo me daba una serie; grub-probe --target=fs_uuid /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Administrador> por ejemplo 1ce5-f728
<Administrador> pero desde k paso eso me sale este mensaje
<peperfox> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/07/recuperar-el-arranque-o-grub2-de-ubuntu.html?m=1
<peperfox> Mirate esa pagina
<Administrador> grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Administrador> peperfox ese mensaje d arriva es
<Administrador> :(
<Administrador> jaja peperfox ya pase por es pagina :( y no funciono
<peperfox> Quiza hayas desactivado efi en el bios ahora no te lo detecta asi
<Administrador> al entrar de modo live me dice k fdisk no soporta  fdisk -1
<Administrador> ammm xD deja ver no recuerdo como esta
<peperfox> Es L en minuscula
<Administrador> esta activado estoy en el bioos
<Administrador> :(
<Administrador> enabled uefi booy
<Administrador> boot
<Administrador> launch pxe oproom disabled asi sta por defecto
<peperfox> Y el comando fdisk -l que dice?
<Administrador> entrarn modo live
<peperfox> Bueno eso prueba despues, ahora estas como live cd desde otra computadora?
<Administrador> amm yo estoy en una de escritorio
<Administrador> aki tengo la lap
<Administrador> peperfox algo raro tambien kise instalar win7 enun momento de desesperacion
<peperfox> De efi no se mucho, no se si sea necesario para windows
<Administrador> y me dio error
<peperfox> Ya
<peperfox> Es que efi puede ser el problema prueba a quitarlo
<peperfox> Y haz la prueba
<Administrador> como k lo desaktive ?
<peperfox> Si
<peperfox> Desactivalo
<Administrador> amm ok pero deja ver el codigo k me distes estoy en modo live
<peperfox> He visto eso en vmware en las maquinas virtuales y como efi no me funcionan
<peperfox> Solo estoy haciendo una asociacion, pero prueba
<Administrador> ok, oye aplico fdisk -L y me sale
<Administrador> fdisck option -n b--h ext
<Administrador> como tutorial
<Administrador> xD
<peperfox> Es l en minuscula
<Administrador> ok, me parese el mendigo GPT el mismo pretesto k me aparecio al kerer instalar win7
<Administrador> dise aviso: GTP tabla de particion guid detectado en dev/sda la utilidad fdisk no soporta GPT
<Administrador> use gnu parted
<Administrador> despues informacion del disco
<peperfox> En que momento te esta saliendo eso?
<Administrador> al inicio
<peperfox> Ponlo en pastebin
<Administrador> luego dice disco /dev/sda: 320.01 gb
<Administrador> jeje disculpa mi torpesa es k no se
<Administrador> xD
<Administrador> http://viewhtml.u3mx.com//pastehtml.php?view=Xmms61i6Vk
<Administrador> http://viewhtml.u3mx.com//pastehtml.php?view=Xmms61i6Vk
<invitado> http://viewhtml.u3mx.com//pastehtml.php?view=gtVpebX8u6 perdon peperfox esta es la informacion
<invitado> como dure para configurar el internet
<invitados> peperfox estas ocupado amigo
<invitados> verifica esta informacion
<invitados> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548233/
<Atl> Sabran algun lector para ubuntu que tenga modo nocturno?
<Atl> lector de libros
<Administrador> :(
<Administrador> :( NO puedo arreglar em GRUB
<Administrador> como recuperar MBR
<Administrador> puede dañarse el UEFI o el bios ?
<Administrador> algien k este conectado
<Administrador> :(
<tuxman> Hola?
<tuxman> hola, tengo una duda.
<noseasasi> Buenas.....
<mamece2> Hola, tengo el siguiente problema al conectar mi galaxy s3 "hub 6-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1"
<mimecar> mamece2, has activado el modo de almacenamiento masivo?
<mamece2> mimecar: ayer podia conectarlo y revisar los archivos del telefono. hoy no
<mimecar> ¿qué ha cambiado?
<mamece2> mimecar: el ltf coloca el mensajeconectado como disp de almacenamiento
<mamece2> mimecar:  lo que cambio es que hice apt-get update y upgrade
<mamece2> ...
<mimecar> has actualizado el kernel?
<mamece2> si
<mamece2> creo que tiene que ver con hci_hcd. segun lo que he leido en los foros
<mimecar> inicia con un kernel anterior
<mamece2> lo intentare gracias
<elhoir> hola a todos
<elhoir> esto usando pulseaudio3.0 desde el "audio team ppa"
<elhoir> en Ubuntu Raring (13.04)
<elhoir> burno, pues no se como, pero el demonio está parado (no existe)
<mimecar> elhoir, la 13.04 no tiene soporte en castellano
<elhoir> y cuando lo inicio con pulseaudio -D me sale esto:
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-laptop:~$ pulseaudio -k
<elhoir> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: No se ha podido detener el demonio: No existe el proceso
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-laptop:~$ man pulseaudio
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-laptop:~$ pulseaudio -D
<elhoir> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Falló el inicio del demonio.
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-laptop:~$
<guampa> !pastebin elhoir
<kubot> elhoir: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> elhoir: usa esto ^ para pasar textos largos en el canal
<guampa> ya puedes hablar, la proteccion anti flood del canal te habia silenciado
<mimecar> elhoir, en #ubuntu+1 se da soporte en inglés de la siguiente versión
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/Ku0hkAmB
<elhoir> pues esto
<elhoir> hmm.. probaré en ese canal...
<elhoir> (aunque es igual que esté en castellano o inglés, no es un problema de traducción) :)
<mamece2> mimecar: hola, estoy en otro kernel y sigue el mismo problema
<mamece2> mimecar:  cambio en mi GS3 de MTP a PTP y no se monta
<mimecar> no lo se
<mamece2> alguno me puede ayudar con el siguiente error que tengo cuando conecto mi movil a ubuntu 11. "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1"
<elhoir> mamece2, uf, el eterno bug
<mamece2> elhoir: como se puede solucionar?
<mamece2> ayer podia conectar mi GS3 y lo reconocia ubuntu. ya hoy no
<elhoir> mamece2, no sé ni si se puede... a mí me sucede muy a menudo con mi impresora....
<clamaral> hola hola
<clamaral> tengo una escritorio con windows y una HP F300 series compartida...
<clamaral> aca es la notebook con ubuntu 12.04
<clamaral> he intentado configurar desde aqui la impresora de windows, pero aunque me aparece como predeterminada para imprimir en ubuntu, al enviar a imprimir, el "documento remoto de bajo nivel" a la impresora de windows pero no se imprime, queda detenido...
<mimecar> has seleccionado bien el driver?
<clamaral> si las dos opciones que me da linux ya las he probado..
<clamaral> la recomendada y la otra
<clamaral> ninguna de las dos hizo bien el trabajo..
<clamaral> en realidad no me ultra necesario poder imprimir en red desde aqui, pero seria muy cómodo... y decidi notificarlo porque tal vez otros tengan el mismo problema...
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<clamaral> recordando u n poco, desde otra compu hace años, creo que ubuntu 10 era, tambien tenia el mismo problemilla
<clamaral> sisi, tengo todas.
<mimecar> si conectas la impresora directamente funciona?
<clamaral> por si acaso estoy comprobando
<clamaral> si por su puesto de lujos
<clamaral> ni si quiera necesito cargar drivers con ubuntu
<clamaral> la reconoce al instante
<clamaral> es excelente
<clamaral> mimecar, tengo como 200 actualizaciones que ponerle...
<clamaral> me habia olvidado de olvidar
<clamaral> de actualizar
<mimecar> 200 actualizaciones no es olvido de un día
<mimecar> ponlas
<clamaral> es que el sistema esta instalado hace un par de semanas
<clamaral> esta es la compu de mi madre
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones automáticas
<clamaral> soy ivedci89
<clamaral> listo ha descargado todo, aplicando los cambios
<clamaral> (ese window$ me saca de quisio a veces!)
<clamaral> mimecar he probado de imprimir desde el mismo windows y todo funciona bien... cuando le doy imprimir desde linux por red, el led power de la impresora deskjjet f300 series queda titilando a dos veces por segundo aproximadamente. cuando termina de actualizar me dira reiniciar para aplicar los cambios asi que me ausentare unos segundos...
<elhoir> otra pregunta:
<elhoir> ¿qué sifnifica esta linea de dmesg?¿es un bug?
<elhoir> [   16.808632] microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin
<mimecar> clamaral, desactiva el cortafuegos de windows y prueba
<clamaral> ok viendo...
<clamaral> !!! esta desactivado hace rato!!
<clamaral> yo lo desactive porque me daba problemas con otros softwares
<mimecar> no lo tengas desactivado mucho rato si estas conectado a la red
<clamaral> (se ve hay muchos cambios que aplicar, no termina el gestor)
<clamaral> si es verdad, pero he configurado al antivirus para que me haga de cortafuegos
<clamaral> confio mas en ese antivirus que en el maldito win
<nanofa> hola, alguien sería tan amable de indicarme como ver las release notes de un upgrade de aplicacion desde la consola? En el software updater de unity hay una pestañita que pone changes que lo dice pero en la consola no doy con el comando. Muchisimas gracias y perdon por las molestias
<mimecar> un antivirus no actúa como cortafuegos
<mimecar> nanofa, has mirado la página de manual de apt ?
<nanofa> si y no lo encuentro, a parte de google y los forums de ubuntu. Es que soy bastante novato y si esta ahi no lo he encontrado...
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=apt+ver+changelog
<nanofa> madre mia...
<nanofa> si supieras el speech que le ponia al google...
<nanofa> algo del estilo de: ubuntu how to see patch notes of an application console
<nanofa> y asi no sale nada
<nanofa> mil gracias...
<clamaral> no viene al caso en este canal, pero bue, http://www.forospyware.com/t436656.html mimecar
<clamaral> al fin!!! reiniciando...
<clamaral> bien... probemos mimecar imprimir
<mimecar> lo has probado ya?
<clamaral> he enviado el documento
<clamaral> led titilando...
<clamaral> no impresion
<clamaral> ese titileo lo produce la impresora minetras esta recibiendo el documento... y lo prpcesa... el hecho de que quede titilando indefinidamente, me hace sospechar de que el documento que linux envia a la impresora tiene algo mal... mimecar
<mimecar> manda un documento de texto
<mimecar> si funciona con la impresora en local, el driver es el mismo
<clamaral> bueno... he probado todo... l aimpresora lo registra al documento pero algo le falta para que ejecute la impresion por red, siendo que desde otro windows sale por red... mimecar
<clamaral> sera un problema con la "autenticacion" ?? aunque en windows esta compartida para todos
<clamaral> bueno tengo que irme... me di cuenta que en la cola de linux aparece el documento enviado estado: retenido para autenticacion... adios.
<clamaral> mimecar:
<Vicente> Hola,buenas tardes a todos
<Vicente> tengo un problema para instalar ubuntu one ,me puede ayudar alguien?
<mimecar> !ask Vicente
<kubot> Vicente: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Vicente> Gracias
<Vicente> el problema es que me lanza un mensaje de error interno en el 12.4
<Vicente> que intento pero no puedo solucionar
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Vicente> si
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<Vicente> Intento copiarlo pero no puedo
<mimecar> o haz una captura de pantalla, subela a imagebin
<Vicente> ok
<Vicente> http://pastebin.com/xHaLseBk
<Vicente> http://pastebin.com/SYjKCxJQ
<mimecar> Vicente, si pones un enlace a un archivo que está en tu equipo
<mimecar> es algo complicado
<Vicente> Lo siento
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<Vicente> http://pastebin.com/xr2GPsWb
<Vicente> Ahora si?
<mimecar> ...no
<mimecar> abre en un navegador imagebin
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Vicente> http://bayresmail.com.ar/imagebin/up/e874dea4ec02929d839316646154fdbd.png
<mimecar> si te pongo un enlace, al menos usalo
<mimecar> cuando ha empezado ese fallo?
<Vicente> lo siento no se abria
<Vicente> puedes verlo asi?
<mimecar> si
<Vicente> es una parte,te mando el resto?
<mimecar> no hace falta
<Vicente> instale 12.4 y cambie unyti por otro
<mimecar> el error te sale desde el primer inicio del sistema?
<Vicente> no,solo cuando intento instalar one
<mimecar> instalar o ejecutar?
<Vicente> probe varias cosas que encontre en la red pero ninguna resulto
<Vicente> instalar
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de los comandos:
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vicente> ok
<Vicente> http://pastebin.com/tYWBbq3D
<mimecar> has tocado a mano el archivo sources.list?
<Vicente> no
<mimecar> me parece raro que tengas el mismo repositorio de 32 y de 64 bits
<Vicente> perdon,si en una ocasion para eliminar un duplicado
<Vicente> http://pastebin.com/Z9r9UgWe
<esy> Hellows
<mimecar> Vicente, tu ordenador es de 32 o 64 bits?
<Vicente> de 64
<Vicente> amd 64
<mimecar> lanza el cliente de ubuntu-one desde la consola (como usuario normal)
<Vicente> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,me dice que esta actualizado
<Vicente> uff,como?
<Vicente> cual es el comando?
<mimecar> prueba con ubuntu-one-client
<mimecar> no estoy en ubuntu ahora
<Vicente> orden no encontrada
<mimecar> tendrás que buscarla en google o que te la diga otro usuario
<Vicente> ok,la busco
<mamece2> he buscado en foros y no encuentro la solucion, conecto mi GS3 a ubuntu y no lo reconoce
<mimecar> si el problema aparece por una actualización de ayer no es sencillo que aparezca en foros
<mamece2> mimecar: tambien probe con los kernel viejos y ocurre lo mismo
<mimecar> se habrá actualizado algo más aparte del kernel
<mamece2> mimecar: donde puedo ver ese historico? en cual log?
<mimecar> no se si estará en /var/log
<ivedci89> http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=apagar+linux+al+detectar+trafico+de+red+nulo&hl=es-419&gbv=2&gs_l=heirloom-hp.3...2338.21719.0.22056.44.37.0.0.0.0.560.5425.2-12j2j3j1.18.0...0.0...1c.1.ftKECvD7uos&oq=apagar+linux+al+detectar+trafico+de+red+nulo
<Vicente> y si lo desinstalo y lo vuelvo  a instalar desde la terminal
<Vicente> encontre como hacerl
<ivedci89> tengo un aasunto tal vez interesante para otros, que no encuentro bien en google
<ivedci89> es cómo apagar linux al detectar que el trafico de red se hace nulo...
<p47> Estoy usando una red privada con openvpn, pero cuando me conecto a mi servidor no tengo internet en la maquina con la que entro. alguna idea ?
<mimecar> tu red privada permite hacer eso?
<p47> mimecar, como ?
<mimecar> te conectas a un equipo usando una vpn no?
<p47> mimecar,  asi es
<p47> pero no se por que no tengo internet cuando estoy dentro del servidor
<mimecar> cuando estas en la vpn te funciona la conexión a ese equipo pero no a internet?
<p47> asi es mimecar
<p47> exacto.
<mimecar> el servidor está configurado para darte conexión en la vpn a internet?
<p47> mimecar, la verdad no se, de hecho no se como verlo solo entro en modo consola
<p47> ¿como puedo ver eso?
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntarselo al que lleva el servidor
<mimecar> si haces un ping a un equipo externo a la red funciona?
<p47> mimecar, yo hice el servidor leyendo un manual que me encotre ayer jiji
<p47> del ping no se pero es que si lo trato de entrar me tendre que desconectar de aqui pero no puedo navergar
<mimecar> haz la prueba del ping
<p47> existe algun archivo para poder ver esas configuraciones en openvpn ?
<p47> ok mimecar regreso
<mimecar> pero si lo has montado siguiendo un manual...
<p47> mimecar, no
<p47> no puedo hacer piing
<p47> mimecar, no sera algo por aqui? http://serverfault.com/questions/318563/how-to-push-my-own-dns-server-to-openvpn
<p47> que opinas ?
<mimecar> si no te ha funcionado el ping el servidor sólo te deja usar la red interna
<p47> no no ping al serve si puedo haber deja veo otr avez
<p47> mimecar, si si puedo
<p47> si funciona el piing y si puedo navegar dentro del servdiro
<p47> mimecar, creo que es algo de iptables pero no se ni que es eso
<darker> tengo problemas con ubuntu lo he instalado mas de 3 veces,  por la informacion en distintas fuentes, creo que dañe la tabla de particiones, y no he podido arrancar el gru,
<p47> regreso
<darker> mi pregunta es si formateo todo el disco duro y reinstalo win7 y despues ubuntu la tabla de particiones se solucionara automtaicamente
<mimecar> darker, si lo has instalado 3 veces
<mimecar> qué te hace pensar que se arreglará?
<darker> mimecar
<darker> creo q he dañado la tabla de particiones
<mimecar> con el live cd puedes ver tus particiones?
<darker> si de hecho, ubuntu esta instalado
<darker> le doy en la opcion arrancar desde el primer disco y arranca ubuntu
<mimecar> si puedes ver los datos de tus particiones la tabla estará bien
<mimecar> si te arranca ubuntu donde está el problema?
<darker> mimicar  lo que pasa es k cuando prendo la lap
<darker> +
<darker> no detecta el disco duro
<mimecar> no has dicho que arranca ubuntu?
<darker> si pero cuando inserto el cdlive
<mimecar> ...
<darker> y con la opcion de arrancar desde el primer disco duro
<mimecar> resumiendo, si arrancas el ordenador con el disco duro funciona si o no
<darker> No
<mimecar> ¿qué error te sale?
<darker> el disco esta a la perfeccion
<darker> amm que no se decteta el disco
<mimecar> la bios detecta el disco?
<darker> nooo
<darker> amm es UEFI
<darker> el detalee es ese
<mimecar> si entras en la bios y buscas el disco duro te sale?
<darker> ammm no
<mimecar> entonces tu disco ha muerto
<darker> nooo porque, desde el cd live
<darker> entro a las particiones y puedo abrir documentos
<mimecar> darker, si entras en la bios y no tu disco no aparece en las opciones
<darker> si
<darker> no aparece
<mimecar> entonces no se que le pasa a tu disco
<darker> ammm
<darker> mimicar estaba funcionado bien
<darker> pero el lunes aplique un codigo k me dieron en este foro
<darker> y me elimino todo el sistema :(
<darker> y me boorro el botteo en el bios del disco duro
<darker> :(
<darker> y desde entonces no puedo confgurarlo
<darker> pero como te comento, inicio desde el cd arrancando el primer disco duro
<darker> y trabajo a la perfeccion
<darker> y no falla ubuntu el cual esta recien instalado
<darker> el detalle es k no bootea ubuntu :(
<mimecar> darker, si inicias la primera partición con el live cd funciona?
<darker> si
<mimecar> reinstala grub
<darker> ya intente y lo repare con repir grub
<darker> y no se soluciona nada
<darker> segun esto se daño el MBR
<darker> :( ubuntu esta virgen
<darker> recien instalado y ya lo instale tres veces y lo mismo
<mimecar> qué error te sale al reinstalar grub
<darker> no bootea
<mimecar> "no botea" no es un error
<darker> si en el bios no sale la opcion de arrancar desde el disco duro
<darker> en mi bios aparece UEFI y la extencion de ubuntu o winds
<darker> pero no sale solo sale el dvd como arranq
<madurito> hay alguna mujercita simpatica que quiera conversar?
<expartaco> hola
<expartaco> a todos
<expartaco> algun libro que recomienden
<expartaco> para linux
<idroj07> Hola. Una cosa que queria saber. Cuando le doy a maximizar ventana , los botones superiores del programa (en el caso de xchat; "Xchat" "Ver" "Servidor" "Configuracion" ... y los botones de cerrar , maximizar y minimizar el que se integren en cualquier programa siempre arriba en el panel. es cosa de Ubuntu 12 o es cosa de unity? Quiero decir, me gustaría tener el gnome classic el de Ubuntu 11, pero con esa funcionalidad. Si instalo ub
<idroj07> untu 12 y luego cambio de entorno lo tendre asi? o Lo mejor es que instale ubuntu 11 y podría ponerme esos botones arriba?? Gracias
<mimecar> es cosa de ubuntu
<idroj07> Entonces ubuntu 12 y luego le instalo gnome clasic? y lo tendre como quiero?
<mimecar> el panel superior lo seguirás teniendo
<idroj07> Ok y ya que estas.. cual es la mejor manera de instalar el entorno d gnome clasic ? (sabes una forma de que se instale ok? y en el menu d sesion aparezca? esq ya lo he intentado instalar otros entornos pero he tenido problemas para q aparezcan en el menu de sesiones.
<mimecar> supongo que poniendo gnome-panel pero no lo he usado
<idroj07> me refiero, x synaptics, con terminal.. (perdon si la pregunta es un poco idiota, pero soy bastante novato)
<mimecar> el paquete lo instalas como quieras
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-20
<elia> hola
<elia> alguien sabe como entro a otro canal?
<elia> #JOIN english-es
<brayan> Hola???????
<brayan> Hay alguien aqui?
<Administrador__> como puedo saber si mi bios esta dañado
<Administrador__> :(
<Administrador__> sera necesario realizar una actualizacion
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches o/
<clamaral> ocultar un lanzador de unity???
<clamaral> o sea que no salga el icono en las busquedas
<chilicuil> clamaral: eliminando los archivos .desktop, esos archivos se encargan de crear los menus, que en unity se traduce a mostrarse en los resultados, http://askubuntu.com/questions/71240/how-to-remove-icons-shortcuts-from-unity-menu
<clamaral> chilicuil:  gracias!
<clamaral> me costo un poco entender pero bien! gracias
<chilicuil> clamaral: suerte! =)!
<punkmexic> hola
<punkmexic> alguien despierto
 * xoan buenas
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Se puede liberar espacio de la partición /home sin perder datos?
<^TxuS^> perdonad mi ignorancia pero /home es una partición o una carpeta??
<MrTulias> En mi caso ambas. Tengo instalado /home en una partición aparte. Tengo las particiones /, /home y swap en una extendida
<MrTulias> Yo lo que quiero es hacer la partición /home más pequeña y liberar espacio, pero no sé si pierdo los datos en el intento
<esy> ^TxuS^, /home es una carpeta como cualquier otra.
<esy> Pero puedes ponerle /home como punto de montaje a una partición.
<esy> Igual que se lo puedes poner a /usr, /root, /boot o cualquier otra.
<^TxuS^> gracias por la aclaración, no sabia que se podia hacer eso
<punkmexic> quien esta despierto?
<idroj07> Chicos, necesito una ayudita.. debe ser una chorrada pero no se como hacerlo. En el panel de gnome (estoy en gnome classic) se que si le das a las teclas (SUPER+ALT+Clic derecho en el panel) te da unas opciones de Configuración.  Si le das al panel en si: (añadir al panel, propiedades, panel nuevo) y si le das a una mini aplicacion: (Move , Remove From de Panel) Bueno pues me he equivocado y he puesto la miniaplicacion de "Lista de
<idroj07> ventanas" y cuando le doy a al secundario no pasa cmo con los demas elementos del panel.. me salen las opciones de boton secundario normal (minimizar, maximizar,...nueva pestaña, etc) Como hago para que me salga esa ventana y lo elimine?
<mimecar> idroj07, reinicia la configuración de gnome
<idroj07> como?
<mimecar> renombra las carpetas .gnome y .gnome2
<mimecar> si se mantiene, también .local
<idroj07> .gnome2 la veo. Pero .gnome no
<mimecar> si no la tienes da lo mismo
<idroj07> y q nombres les pongo?
<mimecar> el que quieras
<idroj07> ok, y despues que debo hacer?
<mimecar> cerrar sesión y entrar de nuevo
<idroj07> vale voy a probar..
<idroj07> mimecar: Se han creado nuevas carpetas .gnome2 y .local. Pero el error sigue persistiendo
<idroj07> No me deja acceder a ese menu para borrar la miniaplicacion ni me resetea el panel
<mimecar> seguro?
<idroj07> si
<mimecar> si has renombrado .local y .gnome2 tienes que haber perdido la configuración de casi todo el sistema
<mimecar> estas borrando las carpetas de tu usuario?
<idroj07> mm.. XD
<idroj07> vale creo q si
<idroj07> si
<idroj07> te referias  a otra ruta??
<mimecar> es de tu carpeta de usuario
<idroj07> Si, esas he renombrado pero nada..
<idroj07> y no podria hacer una cosa mas radical.. eliminar completamente esa miniaplicacion??
<idroj07> buscarla en su carpeta o algo asi y eliminarla??
<mimecar> si las has renombrado y siguen, sinceramente no se lo que hace tu sistema
<mimecar> .gnome2 y .local guardan la configuración de tu usuario
<idroj07> nose, voy a borrarlas y reiniciar . a ver que pasa
<mimecar> NO las borres
<idroj07> a ok
<idroj07> Un poco raro mi gnome no? XD
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<idroj07> voy
<idroj07> entro al nuevo usuario?
<mimecar> no estaría mal
<lucidoffset> hola
<lucidoffset> un favor de casualidad saben si existe un servidor de usenet aqui
<lucidoffset> soy nuevo por aqui
<mimecar> lucidoffset, freenode es un servidor de irc
<esy> Desde Google Groups puedes acceder a los grupos de Usenet.
<lucidoffset> pero aqui en irc no existe un servidor como tal verdad ?
<mimecar> no
<esy> son cosas diferentes
<lucidoffset> y muchas gracias por sus respuestas
<jorgedlg> ok. ya esta todo a 0
<idroj07> mimecar: Al final lo arregle.. dandole en el panel a la combinacion d teclas y eliminandolo. lo q pasaba es que el icono d la miniapp era pequeñisimo y invisible y he tenido que clicar x toda la barra hasta que me ha aparecido el menu finalmente.
<idroj07> gracias por toda la ayuda ;)
<mimecar> tu otdenador es raro
<idroj07> si, tiene lo suyo
<jotape> alguien que este usando el xchat sabe como evitar que me salgan los mensajes de "pepito se ha marchado" o "juanita ah entrado"?
<enjuto> hola buenas
<enjuto> alguien sabe como solucionar un problema de compartir carpetas en ubuntu
<martin_> hola, alguien sabe donde consigo el comando execvp?
<martin_> kk
<martin_> me leen?
<fzeta> no
<martin_> llego tarde o todavia estan despiertos?
<martin_> parece que no esta nadie en este canal, es el canal de soporte? en un rato me tengo que ir!
<martin_> chau :(
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-13
<miseria> "la verdadera libertad, es como el amor ideal, hacer cosas que nos gusta sin perder la razon en temas del corazon" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<successus> salud o/
<wh0ami> buenas, alguien por aqui?
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
 * xoan buenas
<mianrelie> Hola a todos
<mianrelie> Buscaba ayuda...he vuelto a reinstalar Ubuntu con ánimo de ponerme en serio con él.
<mianrelie> :D
<mianrelie> Alguien de Madrid que visite MediaLab Prado?
<Krispis> buenas tardes alguien me puede hechar una manita con el virtualbox
<Krispis> he actualizado el kernel y ya no arranca
<kurama10> instala los modulos de virtualbox para tu version del kernel que tienes
<kurama10> checate lo que te dicen los logs
<Krispis> no se como se hace eso
<Krispis> estoy haciendo lo que pone en los foros y no hay manera
<debsan> Krispis, virtualbox-dkms
<Krispis> bash: virtualbox-dkms: no se encontró la orden
<debsan> lo tenés que instalar
<kurama10> mmmm
<Krispis> ya esta instalado
<Krispis> pero no va
<debsan> instalaste los headers de la nueva versión del kernel ?
<Krispis> eso que es y como se hace?
<Mix> buenas
<Mix> buenos días!
<Mix> tengo una pregunta se trat de landscape
<Mix> si esto puede ser gratis  y evitar la prueba de 60 días
<Mix> http://www.internetlab.es/post/917/ubuntu-landscape-da-soporte-a-los-servidores-linux/
<Mix> según dice q no
<Mix> pero me gustaría tener este software gratis
<kurama10> Mix: solo baja el iso del ubuntu que necesites he instalalo
<kurama10> lo que te dice ahi es que te dan ofrecen un soporte por una lana para tus servidores
<Mix> kurama10:  x eso no quiero bajarlo, habría q pagarlo después d 60 días
<hbautista> Exactamente qué es lo que necesitas Mix ?
<Mix> como q no! xq no tengo dinero
<Mix> bueno mira tengo 2 servers dell
<kurama10> Mix: a ver ya leiste bien
<Mix> 1 tiene webmin, owncloud y openaudit
<kurama10> ubunto es una distro libre y la puedes descargar
<Mix> esta cool funcionando bien
<Mix> server 2
<kurama10> hasta ahi no hay bronca
<Mix> own cloud webmin y necesito otro software para probarlo
<kurama10> si quieres comrpar el soporte lo compras si no no .. tu le das el soporte
<kurama10> ok
<Mix> quiero aprender bien esto de ubuntu server
<Mix> pero los cursos salen caros
<kurama10> Mix: hay muchos manuales en internet
<Mix> ade+ me dieron una oportunidad para aprender esto
<kurama10> solo es cuestion de googlear
<Mix> ubuntu server
<kurama10> Mix: de donde eres
<Mix> estoy contra el tiempo
<kurama10> ?
<Mix> hay cursos disk gratis pero hay q pagar después
<hbautista> Mix existe mucha documentación muy buena y en español
<Mix> soy de Panamá
<Mix> un amigo me recomendó entrar aqui
<hbautista> Si necesitas hacer algo, y no sabes cómo hacerlo y además no tienes el tiempo
<Mix> se llama novato
<Mix> en realidad es fabricio
<hbautista> Lo siento, tendrás que pagar por ello
<kurama10> Mix: ahora sabes que linux no solo es ubuntu
<Mix> tengo 2 meses para prender algo
<Mix> bueno como montar un proyecto
<Mix> asi como open auidt
<kurama10> ok Mix a ver espera
<hbautista> 2 meses es suficiente tiempo para que aprendas..
<kurama10> ya buscaste manuales en la red ?
<Mix> bueno si busq manuales
<Mix> me han ayudado
<hbautista> Pero si de eso depende tu trabajo.. pues te digo, habrá que pasar por caja..
<kurama10> hbautista: no siempre
<Mix> pero después d 2 meses debo presentar ya un proyecto basado en ubuntu server
<Mix> pero q no sea e-mail
<Mix> xq ya tenemos e-mail
<kurama10> Mix: y por que sobre ubuntu server y no otra distro fde linux?
<Mix> bueno xq tenemos la central en asterisk y esta en ubuntu
<hbautista> kurama10, si depende de eso tu trabajo y no sabes como hacerlo y tampoco tienes el tiempo?
<hbautista> Qué recomiendas ?
<Mix> ya estoy practicando
<Mix> ya tengo own cloud y webmin
<hbautista> Mix hay muchas cosas que puedes hacer..
<Mix> bueno tengo idea d poner un chat cuando me necesiten me chaten
<kurama10> Mix: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server ahi baja la iso para instalar un ubuntu server
<hbautista> Ese Own Cloud es una buena opción..
<kurama10> no tienes que pagar nada
<Mix> ya tengo ubuntu server 32 y 64 bits
<kurama10> ok
<Mix> ya tengo ubuntu instalado
<kurama10> entonces por que dices que tienes que pagar
<Mix> x ejm, estoy buscando webmin para administrarlo
<Mix> q hacer después d instalarlo
<Mix> pagar seria x landscape
<Mix> salte de felcidad pero cuando vi q habia q pagar
<Mix> casi lloro
<Mix> es cuando metes un gol y despu´pes al minuto t empatan o meten un gol en contra tuya
<kurama10> Mix: un buen administrador lleva sus servers
<hbautista> Si requieres soporte comercial, en cualquier lado tendrás que pagar
<Mix> entiendo!
<kurama10> hbautista: me ganaste
<Mix> bueno pero bueno aqui me estoy tratando d defender
<kurama10> Mix: una pregunta rapida
<Mix> busco como ser un buen IT en ubuntu pero q va
<Mix> hay q pagar pagar
<kurama10> sabes que es linux de donde viene y que hay detras de eso
<Mix> hasta para tutioriales piden VISa y Mastercard
<Mix> ;(
<Mix> http://www.linuxparatodos.net/web/comunidad/base-de-conocimiento/-/wiki/Base%20de%20Conocimiento/Chat+X7
<Mix> esto es una opción pero esta enrredado
<Mix> para el chat
<Mix> chat interno
<kurama10> Mix:  a ver va de nuevo
<kurama10> Mix: sabes que es linux de donde viene y cual es la filosofia
<kurama10> ????
<Mix> viene de europa o USa
<Mix> es gratuito
<kurama10> no es gratuito
<kurama10> hay una diferencian entre gratuito y libre
<kurama10> entonces ahi esta el problema
<kurama10> primero tienes que conocer todo lo que hay al rededor de linux y sus distribuciones
<Mix> bueno no se puede hacer nada
<Mix> ni modo
<hbautista> Mix tas wey
<Mix> san google tendrá q ayudarme
<kurama10> si se puede tienes que aprender
<kurama10> mira
<Mix> mi trabajo depende d ello
<Mix> q desgraciaaaa
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/#q=manuales+de+linux+en+espa%C3%B1ol
<kurama10> Mix: sabes que es una distro
<hbautista> Mix ya te dije, si tu trabajo depende y no puedes aprender, o pagas por soporte comercial o porque haga TU trabajo
<hbautista> O te van a despedir..
<kurama10> o distribucion
<hbautista> Aquí o en cualquier lugar..
<Mix> no voy a pagar un carajo!
<Mix> ni modo
<Mix> saludos
<kurama10> Mix: entonces si no quieres pagar tienes que aprender
<hbautista> Entonces te van a despedir U__U
<hbautista> Ese Mix confunde la gimnasia con la magnesia
<NePtUnO> XD
<dirII> buenas
<dirII> estoy usando ubuntu 12.04 y los juegos de facebook no funcionan, en firefox
<dirII> alguien sabria que puede ser?
<hbautista> facebook
<dirII> facebook funciona, en windows puedo jugar
<dirII> quisiera saber si alguien sabe de algun problema con ubuntu que pueda haber
<hbautista> Con ubuntu no creo que haya ninguno, el problema son los jueguitos piteros esos del facebook
<dirII> ah, esta bien
<dirII> gracias entonces, otra consulta
<dirII> esta pc tiene una lectora de tarjetas, pero cuando pongo una sd no aparece la unidad
<dirII> la lectora aparece listada en lsusb
<dirII> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0716 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Multislot Card Reader/Writer
<dirII> alguno ha hecho funcionar estos aparatos?
<hbautista> dirII, lo más seguro con el facebook sea el flash, tendrías que revisar si lo tienes correctamente instalado y configurado..
<hbautista> Con respecto a lo otro, "generalmente" el controlador se instala durante la instalación y no necesitas hacer más cosa que insertarlo
<hbautista> habría que ver si lo automonta, sino, por ahí podrían ser los tiros..
<hbautista> Checa con el dmesg que pasa cuando insertas la memoria y si está cargando el módulo correspondiente..
<dirII> pero no aparece nada en fdisk -l
<dirII> y en syslog tampoco, no encontre un /var/log/messages
<dirII> yo pongo una tarjeta y se prende la luz del lector, como que la detecta
<dirII> ok, probare eso
<dirII> gracias hbautista
<hbautista> dirII, igual podrías montarla como root
<hbautista> mount .t vfat /dev/sdXX /mnt/datos
<hbautista> mount -t vfat /dev/sdXX /mnt/datos
<dirII> pero es que no aparece un disco nuevo
<dirII> fdisk -l solo lista las particiones de sda
<dirII> ese es el disco rigido de la pc
<dirII> no hay un sdb ni nada
<hbautista> Y si metes una memoria USB normal, ahí si lo monta ?
<hbautista> En windos si detecta esa tarjeta ?
<dirII> si, ahi si
<dirII> pero las tarjetas funcionaban en win
<dirII> si
<hbautista> entonces me decanto que es problema del módulo o alguna configuración
<hbautista> del mismo..
<dirII> parece que udev o hal (no se que usa esta version de ubuntu) no detectara el evento
<dirII> porque el modulo ese mmc_nosecuanto no se carga solo
<hbautista> con el lsusb -v |grep Reader
<dirII> si lo cargo a mano, tampoco aparece la unidad
<hbautista> Sacarás info del mismo y ya con eso tienes para ver cuál es el módulo que se necesita y verfiicar que esté cargado..
<hbautista> Cargar el módulo y ver si ya te detecta la tarjeta..
<dirII> voy a probar googleando el id 05e3:0716
<hbautista> Eit.. para saber bien el módulo y sobre todo si hay algún tipo de bug o detalle que alguien ya haya reportado..
<gaston_> hola alguien quiere es cavio
<erAbuelo> buenas
<kurama10> erAbuelo: buenas
<erAbuelo> hola kurama10
 * xoan buenas
<successus> salud, hasta otro ratoi
<successus> o/
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<nakamoto> abur
<jethrotul> hi
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-14
 * xoan buenas
<eduardo_> hola tengo dos kernels instalados pero siempre me entra en el mismo....no se como hacer para elegir kernel
<eduardo_> antes por defecto al instalar un kernel nuevo, al reinicar cargaba con el kernel nuevo y tenia el viejo por si acaso....
<eduardo_> ahora por mas ke actualizo siempre entro con el kernel viejo el 3.8.
<eduardo_> 32.... acabo de actualizar a 13.10
<erAbuelo> re
<manel2020> whois /
<manel2020> whois >
<manel2020> whois
<manel2020> sorry
<manel2020> hola
<NACHO> HOLA A TODOS DESDE ECUADOR
<NACHO> +TENGO UNA CONSULTA A LOS MIEMBROS DEL FORO POR FAVOR
<NACHO> SITUACION: BUENO YO TENGO UNA MAQUINA DE ESCRITORIO DUAL CORE DE 2GH Y 4 GB DE RAM DDR3
<NACHO> AL COMIENZO MI HERMOSA MAQUINA TENIA UBUNTU 12.04LTS
<NACHO> ME FUI DE VIAJE UNA SEMANA
<NACHO> MI HERMOSA MUJER (NO SE COMO MATARLA)
<NACHO> ESA SEMANA LA FORMATEO Y LE INSTALO WINDOWS 8.1
<NACHO> Y ESA PORQUERIA LA QUIERO CAMBIAR
<NACHO> LA ISO QUE TENGO DE UBUNTU 12.04.3 LTS ESTA BIEN GRABADA PORQUE LA USE EN LA OFICINA Y SE INSTALO SIN PROBLEMAS
<NACHO> HAGO EL BOOTEABLE DESDE LA PENDRIVE
<NACHO> ARRANCO EN MODO BOOTEABLE
<guampa> !caps NACHO
<kubot> NACHO: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<NACHO> APARECE LA PRIMERA PANTALLA Y CUANDO MANDO A INSTALAR UBUNTU NO ARRANCA SE QUEDA LA PANTALLA NEGRA POR HORAS
<NACHO> mil disculpas
<NACHO> es que se desconfigura el teclado con windows 8.1
<NACHO> tengo apagado el caps y aparecio en mayuscula
<NACHO> bueno mando a instalar el ubuntu se quda la pantalla negra (pense que era el uefi, pero esta desahibilitado en el cmos) y no se que hacer..bueno despues de un rato.. aparecen las imagenes pero como rompecabezas todo cuadradito pero no puedo hacer nada
<NACHO> me podrian por favor ayudar...
<NACHO> es mas
<NACHO> mande un booteable de lmde que tiene mi hermano pensando que seria el problema para todo pero resulta que el lmde cargo sin problemas pero no me arranca el ubuntu
<NACHO> me podrian dar una mano por favor.. se los ruego.......
<guampa> NACHO: luego del inicio de la pc, de los mensajes de arranque ves algo antes de la pantalla negra?
<NACHO> el programa que uso para hacer el instalador en pendrive son el Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.1 y otro mas
<NACHO> pero funcionan en otras maquinas y no las mias
<guampa> llegas a ver la pantalla que te muestra las opciones de arranque?
<NACHO> ahi me aparecen tres opciones (probar ubuntu sin instalar, instalar ubuntu y test memory) escojo cualquiera de los dos primeras pero la pantalla despues de eso se queda en negro al momento de arrancar la sesion in live o de mandar a instalar
<guampa> anda hasta esa pantalla y presiona F6
<guampa> luego detenete y avisame que ves
<NACHO> para entrar en ese modo especial.. no me sale
<NACHO> si lo ley en el foro
<NACHO> es mas.. si me instalaba normal... al comienzo sino que fue ese condenado windows 8.1 que me frego todo
<NACHO> presione shift
<NACHO> f6 y no sale
<guampa> solo f6
<guampa> no te aparece una lista de opciones abajo del todo?
<NACHO> no
<guampa> f1 help, f2 language ... y asi?
<NACHO> no guampa no sale
<guampa> el cdrom no anda tampoco?
<NACHO> eso no lo se
<NACHO> la memoria no piña el foquito
<NACHO> es como si estuviera congelada
<guampa> yo intentaria o bien grabar el iso original en un cd o dvd, o ponerlo en un pen pero no con esa herramienta que usaste
<guampa> es probable que el universal installer haga alguna modificacion que cause la falla en el arranque del instalador
<NACHO> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.1
<NACHO> o cual me recomiendas??
<guampa> intenta las recomendaciones que aparecen aca -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<NACHO> pero no creo que sea eso porque en la maquina de la oficina del municipio
<NACHO> instalo sin problemas
<guampa> estarias creando el pen desde windows no?
<NACHO> si
<NACHO> o me recomiendas que busque una maquina con ubuntu mejor
<guampa> bueno, para crearlo desde windows recomiendan esto http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<NACHO> y lo haga desde el creador usb
<NACHO> verdad
<NACHO> ese unetbooting tambien
<guampa> unetbootin esta para windows tambien
<NACHO> lo uso y no me sale tampoco
<NACHO> para mi que windows 8 cambio alguna configruacion en el cmos
<NACHO> en el booteo segur
<NACHO> y no se que hacer porque entro al cmos y lo veo desahibilitado
<guampa> no lo creo
<guampa> que error tira unetbootin?
<NACHO> hago por default
<NACHO> que es la primera
<NACHO> y no me sale
<NACHO> entro a instalar directament y aparece la pantalla negra igual
<NACHO> mira
<NACHO> jpalom2@hotmail.com es mi correo
<NACHO> mandame un correo
<NACHO> para mandarte fotos paso a paso de lo que me sale
<NACHO> o un video y veras que no te miento
<NACHO> te dejo se fue la luz
<NACHO> y se acaba la bateria
<guampa> sigh
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-15
<domizzi> hola
 * xoan buenas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<amed> hola
<amed> tengo un problema, no puedo entrar a mi pantalla grafica de login y cuando levanto las X no sale unity
<amed> alguien aqui?
<NePtUnO> amed:  pon esto en consola y recuperas los graficos: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<amed> NePtUnO: tengo graficos, pero no tengo la pantalla grafica para inicio de sesion ni cambio de sesion
<NePtUnO> pues ahora no recuerdo el comando
<abailarri> Buenas. Tengo un pc con ubuntu que misteriosamente no inicia. Pone No such partition, grub rescue. No he tocado absolutamente nada
<abailarri> entiendo que debo recuperar el grub?
<kurama10> sip
<mimecar> o el disco duro..
<kurama10> mimecar: me ganaste
<kurama10> jejeje
<abailarri> mimecar, he creado un liveusb pero al iniciar el pc me devuelve el mismo error
<abailarri> osea, es como si no leyese el usb
<kurama10> che la integridad del disco duro
<mimecar> con el live usb intenta montar las particiones dle disco
<abailarri> mimecar, he logrado acceder con un live usb
<mimecar> entonces no será el disco
<abailarri> ahora debo proceder a recuperar el grub?
<mimecar> sí
<abailarri> mimecar, usando el live usb, no veo el disco duro por ningun sitio (me imagino q habrá q montarlo, no)
<abailarri> ?
<mimecar> en el navegador de archivos
<abailarri> si, ahi no lo veo
<mimecar> tienen que salirte las particiones en la parte de la izquierda
<abailarri> no sale ninguna particion
<mimecar> en nautilus no te sale un listado de particiones en la izquierda?
<abailarri> mimecar, no
<abailarri> me salen las tipicas carpetas de la home
<mimecar> ¿qué live cd estas usando?
<abailarri> me sale en devices, solo computer (osea l live usb)
<abailarri> pero nno sale ninguna otra particion
<abailarri> estoy usando un live usb de ubuntu
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> y pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<abailarri> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/3ZEdqe4B
<mimecar> tienes un disco duro de 250 GB o similar?
<abailarri> si
<mimecar> al menos las particiones parece que existen
<abailarri> eso parece
<abailarri> mimecar, no habrá q montar las particiones para poder acceder a ellas?
<mimecar> hazlo y comprueba si tienes datos
<abailarri> estoy mirando con gedit las particiones
<abailarri> y veo lo siguiente:
<abailarri> una particion de swap (sda5)
<mimecar> ccon gedit?
<abailarri> una particion que pone windows recovery system (sda2 fat32)
<abailarri> si mimecar
<abailarri> otra q pone
<abailarri> sda3 (ntfs) de 150GB
<mimecar> ¿qué archivo has abierto?
<abailarri> y otra q pone espacio libre (otras 100GB mas o menos)
<abailarri> entonces
<abailarri> por lo que veo aqui, donde se supone q esta ubuntu instalado???
<abailarri> en el ntfs no puede estar
<abailarri> en la fat 32 q pone windows recovery tampoco
<abailarri> solo puede estar en la q pone espacio libre
<abailarri> y ahi esta libre
<abailarri> osea, no hay nada
<abailarri> mimecar, estoy usando el sistema de particionado de cuando instalas ubuntu (solo para ver q particiones eran que)
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> debe ser sda5
<abailarri> en el ntfs??
<abailarri> linux no puede estar en un ntfs, no?
<mimecar> sda5 no puede ser ntfs
<abailarri> perdon
<abailarri> si
<mimecar> sda1 será recuperación
<abailarri> sd5 es el que pne linux-swap
<mimecar> y sda2 windows
<abailarri> es de 2GB
<abailarri> mira:
<abailarri> sda1 no existe
<mimecar> 200 GB de Swap?
<abailarri> espera mimecar q te paso bien
<abailarri> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/8KfwwhFt
<mimecar> según esta tabla de particiones, no tienes ubuntu
<abailarri> aparte de lo que te he pasado, me he dejado una q pone:
<abailarri> espacio libre --> 105GB
<mimecar> tenías 105 GB sin usar?
<abailarri> no creo
<mimecar> en ese disco no aparece ubuntu
<abailarri> pues que, se ha borrado solo?
<mimecar> lo dudo
<abailarri> solo no se puede borrar!
<mimecar> ¿apagaste bien el equipo?
<abailarri> como te digo, no he tocado absolutamente nada
<abailarri> si, he apagado bien el equipo
<abailarri> joder no puede ser
<mimecar> sólo tienes un disco duro en el equipo?
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> que puedo hacer?
<abailarri> no puedo recuperar los archivos?
<mimecar> si la partición de 105 GB tenía ubuntu, no lo se
<abailarri> la logica dice que es la unica opcion
<abailarri> que causas pueden haber producido ese desastre?
<mimecar> revisa las estadísticas de SMART
<mimecar> que desaparezca una partición, corrupción de la tabla de particiones
<mimecar> pero que funcionen otras..
<abailarri> mimecar, otras no funcionan
<mimecar> la partición ntfs la puedes leer?
<abailarri> no lo se no las he probado
<abailarri> antes habia un windows ahi
<abailarri> pero no hay nada ahora
<abailarri> estan vacias de contenido
<abailarri> puedo de alguna forma acceder a esas otras particiones para ver q hay?
<mimecar> tienes una partición de recuperación y una de windows vacía?
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> hay in fisco ahi de cojones
<abailarri> puedo acceder a la parrticiones?
<mimecar> sí
<abailarri> he puesto un mount /dev/sda3 y me salta error:
<abailarri> can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mimecar> ese comando no lo monta
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/carpeta_que_exista
<abailarri> vale montado, voy a recuperar los archivos y a reinstalar el SO
<linux> Hola.
<linux> En Ubuntu 13.10 Grub resalta las entradas con un color morado muy suave, como puedo cambiar ese color?
<statick> o/ a tod@s
<statick> me gustaria saber cuales son los requisitos minimos para instalar edubuntu 12.04 lts
<statick> y de lubuntu 12.04 lts
<NePtUnO> statick: http://soedubuntu.blogspot.com.es/2012/11/requerimientos-y-pasos-para-la.html para edubuntu
<NePtUnO> statick:  y para Lubuntu los mismos que el windows xp
<debsan> linux, http://askubuntu.com/questions/66183/how-can-i-get-some-nice-eye-candy-themes-for-grub
<linux> debsan, es necesario instalar un tema para cambiar el color que resalta las entradas?
<debsan> no creo, yo no sé, te pase para que empieces a leer algo. Fijate de buscar en google
<linux> I do.
<statick> NePtUnO: excelente gracias
<statick> tengo maquinas con 128 de Ram, 40 de Disco Duro y Pentium IV, he pensando en un LTSP pero me falta una tarjeta de red que no la consigo, hasta eso creo que iniciare instalando en cada maquina para no perder más tiempo
<statick> NePtUnO: y para xubuntu
<NePtUnO> yo estoy usando xubuntu
<NePtUnO> los requisitos minimos no se
<NePtUnO> pero a mi me va como un rayo y  mi pc es una porqueria
<NePtUnO> statick: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<statick> si ya me lo imagine
<statick> no ha de correr como mi Archlinux con Awesome
<statick> pero la idea es enseñar a niños de 8 a 12 años
<statick> Gnu/Linux
<statick> y se me hacia un poco acelerado empezar a utilizar Manjaro
<statick> pense irme por Trisquel con lxde
<statick> pero recorde xfce y posiblemente sea la opción pero los requisitos minimos son más de 250 de Ram
<statick> y solo tengo por maquina 128
<statick> tambien habia pensando instalar ubuntu-server
<statick> y ponerle Enlightenment,
<statick> pero no se que tal me vaya
<NePtUnO> ahi si que ya no te puedo decir,no llego a tanto, no soy informático
<statick> NePtUnO: tal vez los requisitos minimos de debian wheezy
<statick> descuida tu ayuda ha sido invaluable
<NePtUnO> hay varias versiones ligeras, tal vez alguien te pueda aconsejar mejor
<NePtUnO> ahora para que la gente aprenda con edubuntu creo que iran bien
<statick> las maquinas son muy viejitas
<statick> pero creo que utilizare Enlightenment
<statick> lo veo elegante y ligero
<NePtUnO> no conozco esa version
<NePtUnO> pero si sirve pues adelante
<statick> es un gestor de ventanas que pretende ser entorno grafico
<statick> ubuntu lo utilizo un tiempo
<NePtUnO> lo bueno seria poder tener ordenadores algo mas modernos pero bueno
<statick> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightenment
<NePtUnO> interesante
<statick> busco lo más ligero y elegante que le llame la atencion a los niños
<statick> probare en un virtualbox y a ver que tal me va
<NePtUnO> ok
<NePtUnO> pues suerte a ver porque es mejor que aprendan con linux
<NePtUnO> esto tiene un mundo de ventajas
<statick> claro
<statick> ademas a tan corta edad
<NePtUnO> bueno...yo me voy retirando que me esta dando sueñ
<statick> se espera mucho a futuro
<statick> NePtUnO: 1000 gracias
<NePtUnO> a ver si les llama la atencion y luego quieren probar otras distros
<NePtUnO> cuando vean que aqui tienen de todo sin necesidad de gastar tanto dinero veran las ventajas
<NePtUnO> buenas noches
<NePtUnO> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-16
<juank_es> hermanos ubunteros.... ayuda.... estpy utilizando windows y me tiene desesperado, en mi pc me ELIMINARON el NETWORK-MANAGER como lo puedo INSTALAR DE NUEVO tengo ubuntu 13.10
<juank_es> que puedo hacer?
<statick> sudo apt-get install networkmanager
<statick> me imagino
<cousteau> juank_es, bajarte el .deb e instalarlo a mano
<cousteau> a lo mejor está en el mismo CD
<cousteau> y si no...  en su día en el equivalente al centro de software había una opción que te dejaba "instalar" cosas y si no tenías red te creaba un "script de descarga"
<cousteau> ponías el script en un pendrive, te lo llevabas a otro PC, lo ejecutabas y se bajaba el .deb, te ibas a tu PC y ya podías instalar el paquete
<cousteau> pero bueno, los paquetes de network manager los puedes bajar de http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/network-manager
<cousteau> te bajas abajo del todo y le das a "Architecture" a tu arquitectura
<cousteau> lo único que si te falta algo más... tendrás que instalarlos uno a uno
<cousteau> si tienes el CD de Ubuntu a lo mejro se puede instalar de ahí
<juank_es> amigo cousteau cual descargo??
<cousteau> pues según qué versión de ubuntu tengas, si la de 32 o la de 64
<cousteau> y el servidor... pues elige uno cualquiera
<cousteau> el que tengas más cerca suele ser el recomendado
<juank_es> es de 32 bts
<cousteau> pues ve a http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/i386/network-manager/download y elige un servidor cualquiera
<cousteau> por ejemplo  http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.9.8.0-0ubuntu22_i386.deb
<juank_es> no me deja instalar :(
<juank_es> me sale procesando disparadores para libc-bin
<juank_es> ya ya lo instale muchas gracias por el link
<juank_es> en verdad super gracias por esta comunidad me ayudo mucho
<davidmrvg> saludos
 * xoan buenas
<qar> q
<bmadina> join
<erchache2000> he perdido la transparencia en el gnome-terminal. alguien sabe como recuperarlo?
<chaosnet> click derecho en la terminal > preferencias > Transpariencia
<chaosnet> ups
<chaosnet> me falta apariencia antes de transparencia
<chaosnet> aunque yo estoy en xubuntu, creo que con unity es distinto
<chaosnet> pero por perfil > fondo deberá aparecer
<erchache2000> chaosnet, pos no aparece ;(
<chaosnet> pues debería: click derecho > perfiles > Preferencias del perfil > Fondo > Fondo transparente
<chaosnet> y ahí una barra desde ninguno a máximo que dice Sombra transparente o imagen de fondo
<TSIKI> hola
<TSIKI> lol
<TSIKI> alguien
<TSIKI> somebody?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<TSIKI> loli
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-17
<alberto> buenas noches
<alberto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1248211 <------ alguien conoce alguna solucion para es bug?
 * xoan buenas
<gabriel44> Hola, por favor quisiera saber si es posible actualizar ubuntu 12.04 al 13.10 sin tener que instalar todo de nuevo
<alberto> buenos dias
<alberto> luego de realizar dos actualizaciones en cadena de ubuntu no puedo acceder al disco externo, no me funciona el sonido ni puedo apagar/suspender la laptop
<alberto> me dice que no estoy autorizado
<javierin> hola
<_LuseR_> nas
<[|HuGO|]> alguien me ayuda?
<[|HuGO|]> help?
<[|HuGO|]> alo tailandia?
<Sapote> Hola gente
<Sapote> Estoy intentando actualizar un equipo remoto desde consola con apt-get update y me tira "esperando las cabeceras" ahi se clava. Les ha pasado actualmente eso?
<MrTulias> Sapote, no lo sé seguro, pero puede que la conexión con el servidor sea lenta o algo así, por eso se queda esperando. Podrías probar a cambiar de servidor
<Sapote> ya hice el cambio
<Sapote> digo, ya he probado eso
<MrTulias> Pues entonces poco más te puedo ayudar yo, no sé más. Parece problema de conexión
<NePtUnO> quiero darle permisos de ejecución a los archivos tar.gz pero al darle con el botón derecho e ir a permisos no me aparece la opcion "ejecutar como un programa" ¿qué tengo que hacer para que me salga esa opción?
<Sapote> permisos de ejecucion es para otra cosa
<m4v> Sapote: apt-get no tiene puesto el proxy?
<m4v> NePtUnO: si es un tar.gz lo tendrías que descomprimir, no ejecutar.
<NePtUnO> m4v ya encontré donde estaba el problema
<caminantex> buenas, alguien se esta preparando para el LPIC1 ?
<Sapote> hola m4v, no tengo proxy
 * JotaK is away: Estoy ocupado
<[|HuGO|]> can help me?
<mimecar> [|HuGO|], en castellano
<[|HuGO|]> mimecar, tengo un lenovo s400u con sonido dolby advanced audio v2 existe alguna posibilidad de activarlo?
<mimecar> el Dolby me parece que no
<juan1234> hola, por favor, necesito ayuda
<juan1234> yo se que este canal es para ubuntu, pero necesito ayuda instalando debian
<juan1234> Por favor, si alguien puede ayudarme, e tratado de instalar debian en mi computadora pero se me ha hecho titanica la instalación. Ya intente con linux mint debian edition cinnamon, intente con debian gnome y debian lxde, pero no logro instalar nada, en todas tengo problemas con las particiones, cuando se pone a leer las particiones se tranca, no pasa de allí. yo antes particione el disco duro con un programa llamado “EASEUS Pa
<juan1234> de 150 en 75 y 75, manteniendo windows xp en una de ellas, pero, por alguna razón, se me hace imposible instalar linux, cualquier linux, simplemente se queda pensando y no avanza, todas las descargas que hago las reviso son checksum (MD5, SHA1, SHA256 y SHA512) todo sale bien pero nada que ver, yo las monto con UNetbootin en mi pendrive.
<mimecar> juan1234, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> aunque si usas Debian deberías usar su canal
<^Machista^> ¿como muestro un listado resumido de la cantidad de ficehros, carpetas, y subcarpetas, y el tamañó total de todo los listado?
<^Machista^> desde consola
<^Machista^> poruqe desde el navegador con propiedades basta.
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-18
<miller__> Como hago para que mozilla firefox(ultima version) sea mas rapido y fluido en xubuntu?
<NePtUnO> yo lo tengo tal como viene y va mas rápido que un soplete
<NePtUnO> mejor incluso que el chromium
<miller__> pero en mi caso, el chromium es el que le gana, y no anda muy fluido que digamos
<miller__> y la verdad quiero usar mozilla
<NePtUnO> pues no se a mi me pasa al reves, el firefox me va mejor
<NePtUnO> no tengo problemas con el la verdad y tambien uso xubuntu
<NePtUnO> quizá tengas falta de ram para que te vaya mejor el pc
<^Machista^> ¿como muestro un listado resumido de la cantidad de ficheros, carpetas, y subcarpetas, y el tamaño total de todo lo listado?
<miller__> no puede ser, chromium va fluido, pero consume demasiado procesador y memoria ram por eso no quiero usarlo, firefox es mas liviano, pero las paginas no son fluidas, lo unico bueno son los videos en youtube
<^Machista^> desde consola
<NePtUnO> pues lo dicho...métele mas ram al pc porque no es normal que te vaya lento
<NePtUnO> yo uso 2 Gigas de Ram y me va perfecto
<miller__> pero igual, 2 de ram, mas la swap, y no puedo meterle mas ram, es un netbook
<NePtUnO> aaaaaaaamigo...
<NePtUnO> pues entonces no le pidas mucho
<NePtUnO> tal vez el procesador no te permite ir mas rápido
<miller__> jajajajjaja no puede ser, mozilla no esta ni tragando el 10% de recursos del sistema y  chormium si, debe haber una configuracion que esta fallando
<NePtUnO> pues no se
<junnix3> Hola
<junnix3> alguien me puede ayudar, necesito saber que herramienta o programa me puede ayudar a detectar intrusos en mi red
<junnix3> Hola
<erAbuelo> buenas
<jimi_> alquien de Costa Rica?
<mimecar> no
<jimi_> mimecar, talvez....
<mimecar> tienes una duda relacionada con Ubuntu y el usuario tiene que ser de Costa Rica?
<jimi_> mimecar, buscando una persona en costa rica que me ayuda
<erAbuelo> re
<carmen> Hola, por favor, alguien que me diga como instalar ubuntu junto a windows 8
<junnix3> Hola
<junnix3> gente
<junnix3> necesito ayuda con mi red
<junnix3> no encuentro la ip del router
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas la IP del router?
<junnix3> es para escanearla con zenmap
<junnix3> hola
<mimecar> ¿cuál es tu IP local?
<junnix3> lo que pasa es que supuestamente la ip de mi laptop y la del router deberian ser parecidas
<junnix3> pero lo que e podido ver son muy diferentes
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig
<mimecar> y mira la ip
<junnix3> si, ahi me aparece la ip de mi laptop
<junnix3> pero no sale la puerta de enlace del router
<mimecar> la del router es la misma acabada en .1
<junnix3> e usado el comando router en la terminal
<junnix3> y son diferentes rutas
<junnix3> por ejemplo con el comando ifconfig la salida de mi ip es
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<junnix3> 190.121.99.xx
<mimecar> estas en una red privada?
<junnix3> y con el comando router la salida es 190.121.96.x
<junnix3> si, es la red de mi casa
<mimecar> si pones la ip del router en firefox te abre la ventana de configuración?
<junnix3> e tratado de hacerlo
<junnix3> pero me dice que no puede mostrar la pagina
<mimecar> entonces esa IP no te sirve
<junnix3> Imposible conectarse
<junnix3> La conexión fue negada al intentar contactar 190.121.96.2.
<junnix3> eso me arroja
<mimecar> netstat -r -n
<junnix3> tambien lo e usado
<junnix3> y me arroja la ip que acabo de poner
<mimecar> si te da esa IP como gateway, es la IP del router
<junnix3> y otra que es la de destino terminada en cero
<mimecar> otra cosa es que te permita conectarte a él
<junnix3> eso es lo que me tiene intrigado, solo arroja estos parametros
<junnix3> destino, pasarela, genmask, indic, mss, vent
<mimecar> estas seguro que 190.121.99.x es tu ip privada?
<junnix3> gateway no aparece en ningun lado
<junnix3> si
<mimecar> 190.121.99.67 corresponde a Chile
<junnix3> lo e comprobado con ifconfig y entrando en miip.cl
<mimecar> esa no es privada
<junnix3> no?
<junnix3> es que es lo que sale en ifconfig
<junnix3> soy de chile
<mimecar> 190.121.96.2 corresponde a una IP pública
<junnix3> pff, es lo unico queme arroja cuando uso netstat -r -n
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres usar zenmap?
<junnix3> para escanear el router y ver si alguien mas esta conectado
<mimecar> ¿usas una red wifi?
<junnix3> si
<mimecar> pon cifrado WPA2 y no tendrás a nadie conectado
<junnix3> si, e pensado en eso pero le doy internet a un vecino
<junnix3> y si la filtra tendre el mismo problema
<junnix3> :(
<mimecar> ???
<junnix3> me refiero a la clave
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que entrar en el router y usar filtrado MAC
<junnix3> le convido internet a un vecino
<junnix3> si e pensado en eso tambien. pero no queria perder la oportunidad de aprender a usar zenmap
<junnix3> de todas formas llamare a mi compañia de internet
<junnix3> ni con nmpa ni con wireshark e podido escanear mi red
<junnix3> jeje
<junnix3> gracias mimecar
<splashman> hola alguien sabe escribir una regla de udev?
<splashman> alguien que sepa de hardware me ayuda
<splashman> ?
<splashman> necesito crear una regla de udev algun manual por ahi en español?
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-19
 * Basque nas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> ciao
<splashman> holaa
<splashman> necesito crear una regla de udev
<splashman> tengo que crear una regla que redirija el dispositivo fw1 hacia el fw31
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<splashman> hola
<splashman> mimecar
<splashman> mimecar tengo un problema que la placa base muestra todos los huecos vacios del firewire
<splashman> y me dice como que tengo 30 interfazes de firewire
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<splashman> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<splashman> si
<mimecar> ¿has buscado si tu placa tiene problemas con ubuntu?
<splashman> es practicamente una fresh install
<splashman> nop pero no parece tener ningun problema a primera vista
<splashman> como lo miro¿?
<mimecar> modelo de placa base + ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> en Google
<splashman> ok
<splashman> tengo todos los datos por aqui
<splashman> la placa es una 	MSI 760GM-P23/FX (MS-7641)
<splashman> vale no parece haber nada raro
<mimecar> si es una instalación nueva, por qué no has puesto la 13.10'
<splashman> por compatibilidad
<splashman> este pc es para hacer musica
<splashman> y tiene que poder cargar ffado
<splashman> con la tarjeta de sonido que es un poco especial
<splashman> funciona xk en otra placa que tenia antes iva perfect
<splashman> incluso antes no daba el problema este de mostrar 30 interfaces vacias
<splashman> y la buena esta en la 31
<mimecar> que funcione en una placa no quiere decir que lo haga en otra
<splashman> ya me acabo de dar cuenta
<splashman> jaja
<mimecar> no puedes seleccionar directamente el último interfaz en el programa de audio?
<splashman> solo lista fw1
<splashman> que es lo que udev dice
<splashman> pero el kernel detecta todas bien
<splashman> solo que la buena esta en la 31
<splashman> habria que hacer una regla de udev para redirigir una interfaz hacia la otra
<splashman> mimecar tu sabes como funciona udev?
<mimecar> no lo he usado a bajo nivel
<mimecar> ¿ya has comprobado que el hardware no funciona en la 13.10?
<splashman> yo es que no tengo ni idea
<splashman> recuerdo haberlo manejado una vez hace un monton
<splashman> pero era algo mas simple de un disco duro
<splashman> he probado en varias y en todas hace exactamente lo mismo
<splashman> 13.10 no
<splashman> he probado debian 7.3
<splashman> hasta en windows hace lo mismo de detectar tantas interfaces
<mimecar> no puedes comparar Debian 7 con Ubuntu
<mimecar> parece un problema de tu placa base / tarjeta de sonido
<mimecar> o que la tarjeta está realmente configurada en ese interfaz
<splashman> ya bueno quiero decir que en todas hace lo mismo
<splashman> es mas placabase / pci firewire
<splashman> parece
<splashman> la tarjeta de sonido esta bien detectada
<splashman> es el puerto en el que esta conectada
<splashman> el pci firewire
<splashman> espera que te digo cual es exactamente
<splashman> LSI Corporation FW322/323
<splashman> que para rematar es el recomendado por ffado y por la interfaz de sonido
<splashman> dejando el problema en el puerto pci de la placa
<splashman> es la cosa esta de que muestra 30 interfaces el problema
<splashman> en la otra placa que solo mostraba la que estaba conectada no habia este problema
<splashman> funcionaba perfect
<mimecar> si en windows te pasa, la placa base está haciendo de las suyas
<splashman> si
<mimecar> has probado a configurar la placa base para que meta la tarjeta de sonido en las primeras direcciones de udev?
<mimecar> en la bios
<splashman> he estado mirando en la bios a ver si habia algo raro pero no veo nada
<splashman> he cambiado un par de cosas como la prioridad del puerto
<splashman> la version
<splashman> y no se que pero no
<splashman> actualize la bios a la ultima version tambien
<splashman> en udev me dijeron que es muy simple
<splashman> que solo habia que crear una regla con un simlink
<splashman> pero no hay mucho movimiento en ese canal
<splashman> jaja
<mimecar> esperas movimiento pidiendo ayuda para hacer redirecciones con udev?
<splashman> yel sistema parece muy complejo para aprendermelo entero
<splashman> solo para hacer una regla
<splashman> es que no hay mucha gente conectada
<mimecar> 50 te parecen pocos?
<splashman> bueno cuando estuve ayer no habian tantos
<splashman> hoy todavia no he entrado
<splashman> pase por ahi tirando del hilo del problema
<splashman> pero solo obtuve una pequeña respuesta que me decia eso
<splashman> y eso que lo deje todo el dia y toda la noche
<splashman> tampoco espero que se lancen a ayudarme
<splashman> supongo que tendran cosas mas importantes en las que pensar
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que estén conectados
<mimecar> no quiere decir que estén delante del ordenador
<splashman> ya por eso
<mimecar> ni que dominen todos los temas para participar
<splashman> con la respuesta que me dieron yo me di por satisfecho
<mimecar> has probado a preguntar en foros?
<splashman> si
<splashman> he creado un post en linuxmusicians
<splashman> y he enviado un mail a fffado-devel a ver si saben algo del problema
<splashman> o si hay que reportarlo como bug
<splashman> en pricipio yo pienso que con la redireccion del puerto se apañaria
<splashman> aunque muestre chorrocientas interfaces que eso es otra historia
<pabloGNU> splashman de que va tu problema?
<splashman> de udev
<splashman> tengo todos los datos para crear la regla pero no se crearla
<splashman> es un follon entre tanto parametro si no lo estas acostumbrado
<pabloGNU> que tipo de regla?
<splashman> tengo que redirigir una interfaz hacia otra
<pabloGNU> alguna vez he hecho alguna pero no se bien si me saldra
<pabloGNU> exactamente que tienes que hacer?
<splashman> si lo intentase alguien conmigo entre los dos a lo mejor podemos
<pabloGNU> dimelo mas detalladamente
<splashman> vale
 * Basque nas
<splashman> alguien sabe si se puede instalar con una iso sin quemarla?
<splashman> desde dentro de ubuntu
<splashman> tal vez montandala?
<mimecar> no puedes instalar un sistema operativo mientras se ejecuta ubuntu
<splashman> me lo imaginaba
<splashman> hubiese estado bien
<splashman> xD
<mimecar> como mucho en una máquina virtual
<splashman> yo recuerdo no se que truco hacia para rescatar systemas montando el live cd
<splashman> no se si era para recuperar el grub o la tabla de particiones
<splashman> estaria bien montar el livecd y instalarlo desde dentro
<mimecar> usa un usb
<splashman> no tengo
<splashman> y ya he gastado el cupo de dvds par todo el año
<splashman> xD
<splashman> tengo uno de 1gb pero esta cascao
<splashman> a formatear tocsa
<splashman> bueno ahora vengo dentro de un rato
<mimecar> busca una memoria USB
<splashman> jaja
<mimecar> formatear no te servirá de nada
<splashman> de que¿
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres formatear?
<splashman> es que me he cargado una parte importante del sistma que estoy configurando
<splashman> paso de tirarme horas mirando donde esta el fallo
<mimecar> volverás a cometer el fallo
<splashman> dpkg me permitio instalar dos versiones incompatibles
<splashman> se ve que despues de mucho trastear se rallo
<mimecar> dpkg no se tiene que usar para poner programas
<splashman> el fallo fue mio por instalarlo sabiendo
<splashman> bueno sinaptics
<splashman> dpkg es la lista
<splashman> bueno que me toca formatear
<splashman> me gustaria saber tanto como para arreglarlo
<splashman> pero no he encontrado el manual
<splashman> jajjaa
 * Basque cerrando...
<splashman> yasta mimecar sistema limpito
<mimecar> ok
<kal> hi, una pregunta, hay alguna forma de saber pass del administrador ? lo perdi, no lo recuerdo... como uso un usuario normal, por eso de no dejar facil la modificacion del sistema...
<kal> cual es el minimo de caracteres que pide ubuntu, 6 u 8?
<mimecar> el password puede tener cualquier longitud
<mimecar> es el mismo que el usuario normal
<kal> mimecar: alguna manera de recuperar el pass?
<mimecar> ¿eres el único usuario del equipo?
<kal> mimecar: claro.
<mimecar> el password de root es el mismo que tiene tu usuario
<kal> eso ya lo se, el problema esta en que mi pc entra directo a un usuario sin privilegios. Cuando quiero hacer cambios uso el usuario con privilegios desde la consola o entrando al usuario. Por eso se me olvido la pass...
<mimecar> esa no es la forma de trabajar
<mimecar> el usuario normal está limitado igual que el otro
<kal> vale, eso es cierto. Lo que pasa es, lo normal es que el usuario y root tenga el mismo pass.
<kal> voy a buscar el san google....
<mimecar> http://sliceoflinux.wordpress.com/2009/02/15/como-recuperar-tu-contrasena-de-ubuntu/
<mimecar> "ubuntu reiniciar password"
<kal> pera lo veo...
<kal> mimecar: jo, me parece demacido facil... es tan debil la seguirdad en debian?
<kal> demasido...
<kal> facil...
<kal> mimecar:  me pide la pass antigua....
<mimecar> si has entrado como root no la puede pedir
<kal> ya sabia que no estaba facil...
<mimecar> Ubuntu está hecho para que sea fácil
<kal> pero es que de esta manera, cualquiera con este saber hacer, se hace con mi ordenata...
<mimecar> cifra el disco duro
<kal> ya lo veo...
<erAbuelo> re
<kal> mimecar: es necesario hacer ls /home antes de passwd ?
<erAbuelo> ?
<kal> erAbuelo: http://sliceoflinux.wordpress.com/2009/02/15/como-recuperar-tu-contrasena-de-ubuntu/
<mimecar> no
<erAbuelo> aaaah
<erAbuelo> increible una entrada en un blog para decir que la contraseña se cambia con: "passwd ususario" xDDDDD
<kal> ya decia yo que no taba facil... debe haber un procedimiento anterior...
<mimecar> son esos los pasos
<erAbuelo> cierto
<kal> mimecar: erAbuelo, pero que no va, me dice que no esta autenticado y que no se ha cambiado el passwd
<mimecar> si has entrado como dice, eres un usuario con permisos de root
<kal> ya, eso si aparece: root@minombremaquina
<erAbuelo> eres root, cambia el password del usuario y luego reinicia, no deberia dar problemas
<kal> ls /home (aparecen los dos usuarios);  passwd miusuario ...introduzco nuevo pass  y repito pass  y me dice que no esta autenticado,....
<erAbuelo> mensaje exacto
<erAbuelo> el "ls /home" sobre
<erAbuelo> sobra
<kal> vale.
<kal> debo usar un minimo de caracteres en el pass?
<kal> solo puse 4 letras en el pass
<kal> sera ese el problema...
<erAbuelo> depende de como este configurada la seguridad
<kmilogars> que tal
<kmilogars> existe rom genericas para tablet china
<mimecar> ese tema no tiene relación con Ubuntu
<kmilogars> hay canales de android
<mimecar> en inglés seguramente
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-12
<proc3sarte> Buenas noches
 * merrick  b.d 
<Tiffon> nas
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<kingmaps> hola a todos
<kingmaps> alguien puede ayudarme con un problema?
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-13
<alpha> hola
<RYDeN> hola gente, tengo una pregunta, cómo puedo crear un lanzador en ubuntu 14.10? vengo del antiguo ubuntu 10.04 y no tengo idea como hacer esta sencillez, gracias
<RYDeN> hay alguien?
<molocoize> buenas
<molocoize> join/#opensuse-es
<merrick> :$
 * merrick  Buenos Días.
<NePtUnO> ¡Hola! tengo un archivo en una carpeta que quiero pasarlo a otra carpeta que está dentro de la carpeta usr pero no me deja pasar el archivo de un lado para otro, al parecer me pide root, como puedo moverlo de un sitio para otro?
<NePtUnO> nada...ya no hace falta...ya lo hice solo
<Guest94957> hola a todos. ayer en opciones de disco pulse auomontar un disco duro usb y ahora mi pc no arranca. El disco duro usb es un disco duro de otro pc con un sistema operativo linux. Ayuda gracias.
<Guest94957> al encender el pc sale una frase que dice pulse S para no montar. Pulso peo no hace nada
<NePtUnO> vete a la bios y desde ahi elige con qué disco duro arrancar
<Guest94957> ya lo e intentado y sigue igual
<NePtUnO> pues el usb quizá no te arranca porque el sistema no es compatible con tu ordenador al haber sido configurado para otro pc
<Guest94957> creo que se modifico fstab
<Guest94957> que puedo hacer?
<NePtUnO> pues no se la verdad... :-/
<Guest94957> quite el usb y sigue sin arrancar
<successus> Viel Erfolg o/
<luisgrin_> Hola, no puedo bootear ubuntu 10.10 server, se ve que el disco tiene problemas, puse un live cd y si bien ve el filesystem de 154 gb no lop puede montora,
<MrTulias> luisgrin_, la versión 10.10 ya no está soportada, deberías pensar en actualizar a una versión más reciente. ¿ Has probado a montarlo desde terminal a ver si te da algún error?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<nahuel_> hola buenas noches gente divina, alguno podria ayudar a un newbie  a incorporar una fuente a libre ofice desde consola, mil gracias
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-14
<Jabar> hola
<JGBO> Hola
<Jabar> que tal como vamos
<JGBO> Bien.
<JGBO> Aquí con un tuto para descargar vídeos de YouTube desde la teminal.
<Jabar> y como se llama el programa?
<JGBO> CCLive.
<Jabar> y en que formato descarga?
<JGBO> Ya puse a descargar un vídeo, falta ver donde queda guardado.
<JGBO> Pues por ahora lo esta descargando en .mp4
<JGBO> Creo que se puede configurar con otros formatos.
<Jabar> es bastante friki descargar videos de youtube desde la terminal jajajajajj
<JGBO> Mira, esta es la página http://blog.desdelinux.net/cclive-descarga-videos-de-youtube-terminal/
<Jabar> pero mola
<JGBO> Me dio por ensayar.
<Jabar> tambien lo estoy descargando
<JGBO> jajaja
<Jabar> jejejeje
<Jabar> estoy tratando de buscar una imagen para instalar debian
<Jabar> pero no se cual es la apropiada segun mi procesador
<JGBO> Lo va a instalar como sistema base?
<Jabar> si
<Jabar> luego pienso ponerlo dual junto con ubuntu
<Jabar> pero no se que imagen descargar
<JGBO> Yo descargue esta semana Debian para una maquina virtual.
<JGBO> Que procesador tienes?
<Jabar> tengo un Intel® Core™ i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz × 8
<JGBO> Pues yo descargue la ISO para escoger la instalación x86 o x64.
<JGBO> Eso lo actualizarón ya también.
<JGBO> Ya esta en 7.8.
<Jabar> pero de estas opciones no se cual elegir: amd64 armel armhf i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 mipsmipsel powerpc sparc s390x
<JGBO> Creo que le sirve amd64.
<Jabar> son las que me da en la instalacion por CD
<JGBO> A mi siempre me sirven la amd64.
<Jabar> pero mi procesador es intel
<JGBO> amd es una abreviación.
<Jabar> ummmmm...
<Jabar> no esta relacionado con AMD?
<JGBO> amd64 es lo mismo que x64.
<Jabar> o como es la cosa
<JGBO> x86-64 (también conocido como x64, x86_64 y AMD64) es la versión de 64 bits conjunto de instrucciones x86.
<Jabar> es el mismo x86_64?
<Jabar> ya entendi
<Jabar> ven una cosa
<Jabar> si tengo intencion de compilar el kernel
<Jabar> se puede hacer desde la instalacion?
<JGBO> No sé.
<Jabar> has compilado el kernel alguna vez?
<JGBO> No.
<Jabar> siempre usas en generic?
<JGBO> Ya descargo algún vídeo?
<JGBO> Quedan en la carpeta pricipal.
<Jabar> no, que comando tengo que ponerle para una descarga sensilla ?
<JGBO> Escribes cclive y el link
<JGBO> Hay que tratar de configurarlo porque creo que así los descarga en la calidad más alta y pesarian mucho.
<abedj> Hola a todos, es la primera vez que entro a este canal. Necesito ayuda relacionada con el Gparted. Gracias
<November8> saludos
<November8> alguien sabe que diferencia hay entre hacer 'sudo apt upgrade' y 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<exos> Hola gente, alguno sabe como puedo configurar LXC para tener ip de mi red local?
<exos> en realida lo que no se como se configura en ubuntu es la red
<exos> en /etc/interfaces no existe ninguna entrada a eth1 y esta se autoconfigura por dhcp
<exos> :S
<omar> Hola a todos
<omar> felicidades para todos este 2015
<omar> consulta: cómo puedo, en terminal, ver cuál es la capacidad de ram de mi notebook?
<mimecar> usa free o top
<omar> mimecar, gracias. quiero comprar más ram, pero no sé cuál es la capacidad del note
<mimecar> depende de la placa baser
<mimecar> base
<omar> ok, gracias, revisaré esos comandos y veré qué hago. Gracias por tu siempre bueno disposición.
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<lasexta> me puede decir alguien como se puede ver lasexta en directo con  rtmpdump?
<Maca_net> laSexta, rtmpdump? no lo conozco
<Maca_net> tienes iptables configurado? es decir, has puesto firewall?
<lasexta> es que nadie puede?
<guampa> tal vez no
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-15
<successus> salud o/
 * merrick  Hi all!!
<merrick> firefox 35 is out..
<slothyrulez> * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x *
<slothyrulez> g                                               g
<slothyrulez> o /     \             \            /    \       o
<slothyrulez> a|       |             \          |      |      a
<slothyrulez> t|       `.             |         |       :     t
<BoF> alguien que se maneje con ipa-server y ipa-client plz
<Franco_> Hola
<Franco_> alguien me ayuda?
<Ramchandra-Apte> Hola. Es el ubuntu ayuda en espanol. :-)
<Franco_> entonces
<Franco_> me ayudas?
<Franco_> ya te dije mi problema
<Franco_> que debo hacer?
<Ramchandra-Apte> Mi espanol esta no bueno pero intento.
<Franco_> help me or no?
<Ramchandra-Apte> Que esta tu problema? Por favor hablas tu problema.
<Franco_> ok
<Ramchandra-Apte> use el software winetricks
<Franco_> mi problema es que cuando intento instalar el .Net framework 4.0 en mi ubuntu 12.04 me sale Disk :C Space required 64u mb availlable 64u mb y tengo mucho espacio en el disco y aun asi no me deja
<Ramchandra-Apte> instalas winetricks en el "software center"
<Franco_> ya lo tengo
<Franco_> lo instale con ese
<Franco_> y me aparece eso
<Franco_> ya no se que hacer :C
<Ramchandra-Apte> Yo no ayudo por que no yo conoczo.
<Franco_> -.-
<Franco_> ok :c
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<NePtUnO> el SETI@home no funciona bien en Linux... -.-
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-16
<Thedemon007> Hola actualize xubuntu de 12.04 a 14.04 No veo en el panel para gestionar las conexiones... Otro problema q veo es q al intentar abrir un tty sale en blanco
<hd> hola, alguien puede ayudarme para instalar el impresor epson l200?
<Kento___> Alguien que me ayude a instalar el driver de mi tarjeta inalamrica por favor. rt3290sta
<SpanienRonin> nas
<successus> salud o/
<Coihue> hola a todos!
<Cradam> buenas noches, buenas noches a todos
<Coihue> estuve viendo el metapaquete Hollywood, ese que abre la terminal byobu con un monton de aplicaciones de terminal
<Coihue> las cuales son muy vistosas
<noseasasi2> Que tipo de aplicaciones?
<Coihue> htop
<noseasasi2> Esa la conozco, cuales más?
<noseasasi2> Me gusta la terminal.
<Coihue> cmatrix (el wallpaper de matrix)
<noseasasi2> :-)
<Coihue> todos los programas que muestran estadisticas
<Coihue> es bien eye-candy, es para aparentar estar hackeando XD
<Coihue> me mate de la risa
<Coihue> A lo que queria llegar, hay alguna forma de charlar con los contactos de facebook a traves de la consola?
<Coihue> ya encontre, xmmp a traves de bitlbee
<merrick> con pigin tambien se puede o se podia.
<merrick> pidgin*
<wicope> hola que es el "metapaquete Hollywood"
<Coihue> merrick si, ahi lei que Finch toma las configuraciones de Pidgin y podes chatear con facebook a traves de la consola
<Coihue> todavia no logro descifrar su interfaz, pero bueno, aparecen mis cuentas de facebook, freenode y foonetic
<noseasasi2> coihue - gracias!
<merrick> un --help igual te aclara algo.
<Coihue> noseasasi2: de nada
<coihue1> hola, alguien sabe como se recuperan las contraseñas en freenode?
<coihue1> buen dia, claro
<coihue> Buenprobando
<coihue> Buenos dias, despues de probar todo el dia pude hacer andar el programa Finch, que es el Pidgin para consola
<coihue> tengo acceso a canales de IRC y a Facebook en una consola bien eye-candy, jaja para darselas de hacker  XD
<coihue> y lomejor de todo, en el transcurso aprendi a recuperar la contraseña olvidada para un nick
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<gabriel> Hola. ¿Cómo va? ¿Alguien sabe por que puede ser que en mi ubuntu 13.04 no puedo hacer funcionar un bluetooth usb: "Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)"? Antes en el 12.10 andaba.
<coihue> tendra algo que ver con la configuracion de los dispositivos usb?
<coihue> a veces pasa, por ejemplo, con los modem... primero los interpreta como un pendrive, y a veces es necesario indicarle que es otra cosa
<gabriel> hola coihue. ¿Y cómo compruebo que sea eso?
<coihue> empezaria por google o stackoverflow (si sabes ingles)" usb devices dongle"
<coihue> gabriel: ese problema que tuve con el modem usb creo que finalmente era que tenia que definir el nombre en la lista de usb devices y que puertos usaba
<coihue> agregando nombre, modelo, puertos al final de la lista con los otros dispositivos
<gabriel> uh pero eso es un quilombo. Por donde empiezo?
<coihue> "como agregar un dispositivo usb en ubuntu" seria mi primer opcion, algun tutorial con algun dispositivo similar te va a dar la pauta
<coihue> gabriel: y asi noma e'... comenzar por palabras claves y a meter manopla en las configuraciones
<coihue> :P
<gabriel> Bueno gracias por la info. Voy a tratar de solucionar el problema. Saludos.
<coihue> gabriel: de nada!
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> una consulta: alguien sabe como visualizar los archivos PPS?
<coihue> esos los podes ver con evincecreo, o sino directamente en libreoffice
<coihue> libreoffice impress
<coihue> nahhh
<roger_35> gracias coihue
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-17
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> buenas noches-días-tardes
<omar> unos días atrás solicité ayuda para averiguar qué tipo de ram tenía mi note y también cuánta podía aumentar
<omar> me pasaron un comando bastante entrete y que responde con información detallada de la Ram
<omar> sudo dmidecode --type memory
<omar> me fue muy útil, muchas gracias
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
 * merrick  buenas...
<karcelona> Hola a todas/os!
<kal_cividFajdida> Hi alguna web guia para seleccionar componentes de un compu servidor con ubuntu server ? Para seleccionar la mejor opcion y evitar incompatibilidad soft -harward ?
<coihue> hola kal_cividFajdida, creo que dell vende equipos con ubuntu preinstalado, tambien mountain (pero no se si este ultimo vende servidores)
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Exterminador> hola
<Exterminador> alguien sabe decirme como poner el servicio de email de mí vps a enviar a través de otro Servidor de email?
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-18
<litui_> hola
<litui_> alguien sabe porque el command "who" no me muestra la lista de usuarios en mi servidor, se que estamos 3 usuarios conectados y no me aparece ninguno
<chilicuil> litui_: prueba con 'w' o con 'who -a'
<litui_> chilicuil: no funciona, me da en blanco todo
<chilicuil> litui_: raro, ni idea
<litui_> :(
<zonny> hola
<successus> salud o/
<karcelona> buenos días a todas/os!
<karcelona> Alguien sabe de algun tutorial en castellano para conseguir que Xubuntu (o cualquier otro de la familia Ubuntu) sea multipuesto???
<wicope> hola, alguno sabe algún programa de dietas equilibrada (comida) ?
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<alexis7> hola como esta todos ustedes
<Exterminador> alexis7: o/
<Exterminador> buenas tardes
<alexis7> bueas tardes
<alexis7> que tal
<alexis7> estan todos ocupados
 * merrick  Frías tardes?
<fzeta> alexis7: por?
<fzeta> hola de nuevo merrick
<merrick> hula, hula. :)
<alexis7> alguien sabe hacer prueba de penetracion con ubuntu o kali
<merrick> si.
<merrick> penetración :).
<merrick> asi... 8====D ((
<alexis7> ese es otro tipo de penetracion
<Exterminador> jajaja
<merrick> A mi es el que mas me gusta.
<fzeta> merrick: esa penetración nunca falla :D
<merrick> y mas si es gratix... lol
<fzeta> xD
<alexis7> pero cambiando el tema
<fzeta> alexis7: y que es lo que quieres hacer? Plantea lo que quieres hacer, que herramientas quieres usar... seguro que hay alguien que pueda ayudarte
<alexis7> lo que pasa wue en la web hay mucho tutoriales de loss cuales nollegan a ningun fin
<fzeta> ningún fin? ummm... y cual es tu propósito?
<alexis7> hacer pruebas de penetracion
<alexis7> quien me puede ayudar
<fzeta> no creo que eso sea un propósito, tutoriales de esos hay un montón por inet. Tu quieres algo más... pero que es?
<alexis7> si sirvieran los tutoriles no preguntaria
<liher1978> hola
<fzeta> hola liher1978
<liher1978> hola fzeta
<liher1978> que tal?
<fzeta> (Y)
<liher1978> ein?
<liher1978> parece que la gente aqui es un poco timida, no?
<liher1978> no hablan mucho
<liher1978> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<liher1978> :D
<fzeta> liher1978: es un canal de soporte únicamente. Sí lo que quieres es cotillear etc.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<fzeta> #ubuntu-es-cafe
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-18
<Dr_Fisico> hay algun tema
<RYDeN> hay forma de mover la barra de unity a otro lado de la pantalla? por ejemplo arriba?
<RYDeN> gracias
<Yukiteru> RYDeN, no
<Yukiteru> tienes que esperar a que salga ubuntu 16.04 para que puedas hacer eso
<RYDeN> se sabe q se podrá hacer eso?
<RYDeN> no estaba enterado
<Yukiteru> RYDeN, si es una de sus nuevas caracteristicas
<RYDeN> Yukiteru, gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-19
<pipo65> buenas
<Alberto> Hola, buenos días a todos/as
<Alberto> Estoy intentando montar un sistema de archivos Windows remoto para que siempre aparezca montado (siempre que esté disponible, claro), he mirado guías en internet, pero no obtengo resultados.
<luki_tas> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡
<Alberto_35> Hola, buenas tardes.
<Alberto_35> ¿Alguien de aquí usa docky?
<luki_tas> que es eso?
<Alberto_35> un dock al estilo Mac-OS
<luki_tas> ah ah
<clvx> Hola, alguien sabe como se limpia la cache en ubuntu 15.10 con systemd, ta que /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart no me anda.
<clvx> Nombres de dominio estaban activados en el cliente.. Graciad por todo
<Obelich> muy buenas tardes
<nahuel_> hola, estuve trando de configurar iptables sin resultado, agradeceria alguien me ayude porque ya me comi dos teras de turoriales, muchas gracias
<nahuel_> hola, alguien puede ayudarma a configurar iptablets ?? muchas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-20
<clvx> nahuel_: ¿qué precisas exactamente?
<nahuel_> clvx, necesito configurarlas para abrir puertos
<uruk> hola , alguien sabe de una base de datos para ubuntu que pueda utilizar grandes cantidades de informacion i que sea rapida?
<Tiffon> nas
<nahuel_> hola, buen dia, alguien puede ayudarme a remover ip tablets, no puedo purgarlos, muchas gracias
<adria> no te deja hacer un `iptables --flush`?
<noelia> Hola a todos
<noelia> y todas
<noelia> ¿Alguien conoce docky?
<starky> hola
<starky> no puedo rotar pantalla con el driver privativo nvidia-352 usando xrandr, se corta la pantalla y no rota en ubuntu 15.10 alguien ha tenido un error parecido?
<Dinosaurio> Estoy pensando en estudiar ingeniería informática y tengo una duda: ¿La salida principalmente es de programador, cierto?
<Dinosaurio> ¿Y que tal son vuestras experiencias con ello?
<ivedci891> se extremadamente bueno programando y metete en una empresa medianamente importante donde puedas crecer laboralmente, en otro caso, podrías pasar necesidades.
<ivedci891> byebye
<Dinosaurio> vaya animos jaja
<Mikelevel> es peor aun
<debsan> Dinosaurio, de donde eres ?
<Dinosaurio> debsan: España, Euskadi concretamente
<debsan> Dinosaurio, ahh es que depende tambien de donde seas y donde estudies. Pero en general, no creo que tengas grandes problemas
<debsan> tambien el modo de vida influye.
<Dinosaurio> debsan: No, si la cosa es que no quiero ser programador, ajajaja.
<Dinosaurio> me encanta trastear con debian, gentoo, exherbo, ubuntu, etc.; pero no me "apasiona" escribir un script en python o un codigo en C, por eso preguntaba si habia mas salidas que programador
<debsan> Puedes eseniar, administrar servidores (pero asumo que no te gusta bash), DBA, hacer investigacion, pero creo que no te vas a poder escapar por completo de programar
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-21
<Tiffon> Qualcomm® Atheros Killer E2201 LAN alguno tiene o sabe si esta eth es soportada? creo que utiliza el modulo alx?
<everbill> saludos
<everbill> que paquete debo desinstalar para que todas las aplicaciones gtk3 desaparescan?
<ofe> buenas
<ofe> hola¿
<ofe> hola tengo un problema con Firefox,hace dias lo actualize y ahora los videos del Youtuve va regular
<ofe> a alguien le a pasado?
<ElLoco> Hola muy buenas, necesitaba un poco de ayuda
<ElLoco> Para ver los errores que aparecen al arrancar el sistema, debo mirar en syslog ?
<ElLoco> Supongo que son errores, pero no estoy seguro del todo
<MrTulias> ElLoco, sí. También puedes mirar dmesg
<ElLoco> Gracias MrTulias , oye que diferencia hay entre el dmesg y el syslog
<ElLoco> son lo mismo?
<MrTulias> Creo que dmesg es el los de arranque y syslog el de sistema, pero sólo creo
<MrTulias> log*
<ElLoco> ok
<ElLoco> bueno, de momento he encontrado los mensajes de error en ambos, syslog y dmesg
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-22
<pamelita> Hola
<jota> hola ¿alguien que pueda ayudarme con la configuracion de ubuntu ?
<mtellez> Hola a todos, estaba usando gnome3 pero ahora uso unity, es seguro desinstalar trakcer?
<boira> mtellez, pues dependerá para lo que sirva no?
<boira> Tracker is a search engine, search tool and metadata storage system.
<boira> yo no lo borraria
<mtellez> boira, pero unity creo que tiene su propio sistema de búsqueda no es así?
<boira> si
<boira> hombre si no vas a volver a usar gnome
<mtellez> boira, pues de momento yo creo que no, además nunca usé su sistema de búsqueda, no encontaba los archivos que necesitaba!!!
<boira> juas
<boira> yo uso xfce
<boira> estoy muy contento
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-23
<Yukiteru> saludos o/
<kidz> hola
<kidz> perdonad la pregunta alguin usa bitwig studio ....?gracias de ante mano ....
<wero> hola
<Deckon> Hola
<Deckon> algun sysadm podria contarme su experiencia con ubuntu tanto con estaciones de trabajo y los servidores?
<everbill> yo te digo Deckon
<everbill> terrible
<everbill> olvidate de eso
<everbill> usa debian
<everbill> estable
<Deckon> aun con las LTS?
<Deckon> everbill, con la version para estacion de trabajo o la de servidor?
<Deckon> o tu dices en general?
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-24
<Guest60126> es normal que en el Centro de Software Ubuntu solo me salgan 5 aplicaciones en la seccion de herramientas para desarrolladores > desarrollo web?
<Dinosaurio> Habéis condenado a España votando a Potemos
<M1L0> buenas!
<rkan001> Saludos
<rkan001> Busco un cliente que soporte Gtalk para KDE
<rkan001> ideas? Kopete no me está funcionando
<mefista> k tal domingo
<mefista> estoy tratnado de instalar ubuntu en mi ipod clasic
<mefista> algun comentario
<claudio_> hola amigos
<wvuu> hola
<wvuu> alguien x aqui?
<Artemis3> no
<wvuu> no habia un servidor irc hispano? resultados en google de irc-hispano muastran chathispano.com
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-16
<Artemis3> ramrebol, el teclado latino lo tengo pero es un fastidio... el español es algo mejor, pero us int es mas universal. Una de las opciones permite lo de alt gr pero siempre olvido cual, porque aparece alternativa, alternativa teclas muertas, etc.
<phablet> oh oh
<unknowed> hola
<unknowed> alguien que haya configurado un NIS server en ubuntu 16.04?
<enric> Muy buenas tardes
<enric> necesito consejo
<enric> consejo de sabios
<enric> Estoy buscando una alternativa a Picasa en Ubuntu...?
<enric> Alguna propuesta?
<Mikelevel> shotwell
<Mikelevel> en su momento me hablaron de el , pero no se mas
<enric> no sale en el centro de software
<Mikelevel> a mi me viene instalado por defecto
<enric> Pues llevas razon
<enric> lo tengo instalado, manda h..
<enric> Ei muchas gracias
<enric> Agradecido desde Barcelona
<enric> Spain
<gustavolm> Estimados, buenas tardes.
<gustavolm> Tengo un problema, acabo de instalar ubuntu 16
<gustavolm> pero se me esta cerrando sola la sesión y vuelve a levantar
<gustavolm> como si estuviera fallando el video.
<enric> Te da algún mensaje de error
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-17
<sirix> buenas noches
<Tiffon> nas
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-18
<Marcfp> hola
<Marcfp> hola
<Marcfp> tengo una ubuntu 16 instalada en mi portatil ..
<Marcfp> luego he instalado debian ...
<Marcfp> pero no he conseguido instalar el mbr (grub)
<Marcfp> ahora tengo que añadir la entrada en el grub ...
<Marcfp> (des de ubuntu)
<Marcfp> ael fichero a modificar es /etc/default/grub o bien /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Marcfp> hola
<Marcfp> hay alguien ?
<Marcfp> como puedo mostrar el menu del grub en ubuntu 16 ??
<gustavolm> Estimados, buenas tares.  Tengo un problema, mi ubuntu esta cerrando la sesión después de unas fallas en el video, ya probé con los dirivers que recomienda pero la falla persiste
<gustavolm> acaba de suceder ..
<afernandez> Hola, deseo hacer unas pruebas de conectividad con personas que se conecten desde direcciones IP de argentina, ya que al parecer han bloqueado la dirección IP de mi servidor
<afernandez> si eres de argentina por favor indícame si puedes ingresar a: http://siscord.com.ar/ y el nombre de tu proveedor de Internet
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-19
<sirix> buenas noches
<galbron> Buenos dias desde España
<galbron> Necesito consejo, desde hace un tiempo me llega mucho Spam desde el formulario que tengo en mi página web, puedo encontrar algún software que no sea Spam Assasin? Gracias
<galbron> Lo he probado a través de las reglas y los filtros de Mozilla Thunderbird, pero no es efectivo
<DayNET> rñrprr
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-20
<jsalvador> Hola
<jsalvador> alguien conoce de MVC _
<jsalvador> ?
<asrockus> hola buenas tardes saludos desde argentina !
<asrockus> que distro de ubuntu server me recomiendan
<asrockus> para servidor web y openssh ?
<guampa> ubuntu server ya es una distro
<asrockus> si perdon
<asrockus> que version quise decir
<asrockus> ahora estoy descargando 14.04
<guampa> hay una LTS mas reciente, 16.04
<asrockus> si pero no me gusta la prove
<asrockus> y no me deja configurar el vsftpd server
<asrockus> estoy probando con varias lts
<asrockus> pasa que soy nuevo en linux
<guampa> si sos nuevo lo mas probable es que no hayas podido configurar vos el vsftpd, y no la distro que no anda
<guampa> de todos modos FTP esta obsoleto y no hay queusarlo mas
<asrockus> ahhh
<asrockus> no hay ningun otro ?
<guampa> el protocolo SFTP es un reemplazo superior
<guampa> basado en SSH
<asrockus> yo lo queria al ftp mas que nada para poder ingresar desde esta pc
<asrockus> para poder subir archivos al webserver
<asrockus> estoy muy acostumbrado a windows jajaja
<asrockus> pero es inestable
<guampa> hay clientes SFTP para cualquier sistema operativo
<guampa> filezilla es un cliente grafico que funciona en varios OS
<asrockus> claro ese lo uso en windows
<asrockus> el cliente
<guampa> ese puede usar servers SFTP
<asrockus> okey muchas gracias guampa
<guampa> x nada
<hurvin> guampa estas ?
<hurvin> helpme
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-21
<sirix> buenas noches
<hurvin> buenas noches
<Lerans> Buenas
<Lerans> He instalado Ubuntu Gnome y estoy puliendo algunas cosillas. ¿Que me recomendais Xchat-Gnome o Hexchat?
<Lerans> luego a parte veo que la aplicación archivos no termina de conectar bien con drive. Tiene cuelgues repentinos o va extremadamente lento. Opté por ponerme la versión LTS para evitar muchas de estos fallos pero veo que no es cuestión de eso
<Lerans> De hecho la versión de libreoffice no es del repositorio, si no la oficial de la página porque en la del repo no conecta con drive
<CuriousWombat> Hola...a ver si alguien puede resolverme esta duda. Tengos dos pcs que arrancan un usb quemado con dd con la version desktop 16.04.1, pero cuando le hago un preseed a la iso, solo arranca en uno de los dos. Alguna idea de porque puede pasar eso?
<Tiffon> nas
<Chullachaky> Estimados compañeros; como puedo ingresar a un canal que me dice solo invitados; como alcanzo la invitaci´on .. Gracias
<mimecar> te tendrá que invitar alguien que esté en el canal
<Chullachaky> pero como envio una peticion al canal; porque la verdad es q recien encontre ese canal
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar en google información del canal
<sirix> Chullachaky: si conoces a alguien del canal, solo es contactarle
<mimecar> si es un canal privado te tienen que dejar entrar
<Chullachaky> pero no conozco a nadie en ese canal !!!
<Chullachaky> :'(
<mimecar> en ese caso es complicado
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-22
<erick3k> hola
<BUSHIDO> Hola
<Tiffon> nas
<sirix> buenas tardes
<xXPY7110NXx> Quien me puede ayudar por favor
<elche-yo> hola
<xXPY7110NXx> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-15
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-16
<sancas> alguien sabe como funciona la licencia MIT_
<sancas> ?
 * acacio hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<acacio> buenas Tarrasquero
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-17
<ares__> hola
 * acacio hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-18
<Tahr-user> hola hice una actualizacion de ubuntu 16 04, pidio reiniciar y cuando elijo ubuntu en el grub me queda la pantalla en gris con cursor titillando que puedo hacer?
<Tahr-user> vuelvo enseguida
<tahr234031> hola hice una actualizacion de ubuntu 16.04 LTS y cuando reinicie por pedido de la pc me dejo tirado en una pantalla gris. Puedo bootear el kernel anterior pero no todo funciona
<acacio> hola alguien ha tenido problemas con el firefox en ubuntu?
<acacio> MrTulias,   hola
<MrTulias> hola acacio
<acacio> MrTulias,  tienes idea porque el firefox parece que se me bloquea
<MrTulias> no sabría decirte
<acacio> se me queda la pc como congelada cerre el fire y esta marchando genial
<acacio> las veces que se me congela es con firefox abierto y ahora lleo buen rato sion abrirlo y va todo bien cosa mas rara
<acacio> igual alguna update
<MrTulias> no sé, puedes probar top a ver si es realmente firfox el que se come los recursos, arrancarlo desde terminal a ver si te da error...
<MrTulias> no se me ocurre más
<acacio> MrTulias,  si andaba pensando probar otro explorador a ver
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-19
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> actualize de ubuntu 16.04 a 17.10
<mrkcc> ahora ya no me inicia mi escritorio xfce4
<mrkcc> solo unity
<mrkcc> alguien puede ayudarme
<caravena> Hola
<caravena> ¿Adonde y que agrego a este archivo? /usr/src/rtl8812au-4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg/os_dep/linux/usb_intf.c
<caravena> Este es el reporte: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1743872/comments/7
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> alguien ya instalado xfce4 ubuntu 17
<DarkPsydeLord> nope
<DarkPsydeLord> yo soy fan de Mate
<DarkPsydeLord> Mate = <3
<acacio> apidisimo xD
<acacio> alguient iene idea porque se me cambia el teclado y no me funciona la arroba con alt+2 ?
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-20
<Abr1l> buenas, tengo un problema, uso 16.04 luego de una actualizacion nome permite ingresar modo grafico
<Abr1l> si laguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco
 * acacio hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-21
<marcos> ¬¬
<Guest6612> ¬¬
<Guest6612> amigo pesca gracias nuevamente por el kernel que deblokeo mi bios gracias mil gracias we. ya habia perdido toda esperanza, ahora si ya disfruto de mis distros gnu/linux favoritos
 * acacio hola
<d0b3rm4nn> hola a tod@s
<d0b3rm4nn> alguien podria ayudarme. Tengo la 16.04 en un acer y veo los video de youtube en el firefox pero no veo netflix. Alguna idea? Gracias :)
<acacio> d0b3rm4nn,  miraste ya en la web? igual  exista alguna aplicacion
<acacio> d0b3rm4nn,  mirese esto igual le sea de  ayuda https://proyectosbeta.net/2016/05/como-instalar-pipelight-y-tener-netflix-en-ubuntu-16-04-de-32-bits/
<d0b3rm4nn> acacio: (gracias por responder) sí, dice de instalar unos complementos para el firefox. Lo hago, veo como se instalan pero luego no aparecen en la lista de plugins del firefox y por ende tampoco funciona al reproducir los contenidos de netflix
<acacio> d0b3rm4nn,  que version usa 32-64 b?
<d0b3rm4nn> acacio: eso mismo hice. Tengo un 64b
<acacio> ok ummm dejame ver porque como no lo uso nunca instale nada asi
<acacio> d0b3rm4nn,  segun veo recomiendan mas usar el chrome para netfix no se si lo leio
<d0b3rm4nn> sí, pero luego lei que dejaron de darle soporte a esos plugings. Tal vez me lie...
<acacio> espera que  ando mirando algo
<acacio> d0b3rm4nn,  segun parece en chrome te abrira
<acacio> no necesita pug in hastya donde vi
<d0b3rm4nn> ok. Sabes el nombre del plugin?
<d0b3rm4nn> aha, sorry. Lei mal :/
<d0b3rm4nn> El caso es que tb lo probe y no funciona, con el chrome
<acacio> cosa mas rara
<d0b3rm4nn> gracias de todas formas, me has dado un par de ideas para buscar. Me voy a cenar y os comento. Muchas gracias por tu tiempo
<acacio> ok d enada
<d0b3rm4nn> acacio: creo que me he equivocado, lo que probe fue el chromium, voy a instalar el g chrome. (que torpe estoy)
<acacio> d0b3rm4nn,  ok
<d0b3rm4nn> acacio: funciona a la perfeccion con el google chrome, pero no en modo de nav privada.
<acacio> valla almenos ya hay por donde empezar
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-15
<ivedci89> hola
<ivedci89> estoy en ubuntu 18.04, con el skin de lubuntu... y despues de haber cambiado wifi intel por una brodcom no me aparece el nm-applet... al ejecutarlo desde terminal sale lo siguiente:
<ivedci89> (nm-applet:3106): dbind-WARNING **: 11:04:31.387: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<ivedci89> encontre en un sitio en ingles, que se debe instalar cierto paquete para que ande, acabo de hacerlo, ya veremos si funciona o no... "sudo apt-get install at-spi2-core"
<ivedci89> bueno es cierto que, se soluciono el problema al ejecutarlo desde el termina, pero sigue sin aparecer en el panel de lubuntu :(
<ivedci89> bueno el nm-applet seguí sin aparecer en panel de lubuntu así que lo busque en ps -A y estaba activo... intente ejecutarlo y me salia un mensaje de Gtk errores y advertencias... sin entrar en ponerme a traducir pense problemas con Gtk.... pues bien fui al Aplicaciones predeterminadas para LXsession y desactive Software de Gnome. Pero tambien habia hecho un apt install --reinstall network-manager*
<ivedci89> y despues de reiniciar aparecio el icono de nuevo...
<ivedci89> no se exactamente cual de las tres cosas que hice lo soluciono pero bueno ya esta funcionando ;P
<ivedci89> :P
<ivedci89> ahh aca esta lo que salia, lo habia dejado anotado
<ivedci89> Gtk-WARNING **: 11:34:53.365: Can't set a parent on widget which has a parent
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-16
<||[neo]||> hola una consulta... quisiera saber como cambiar de pantalla con combinacion de teclas... sin que sea espejo
<DarkPsydeLord> ?
<DarkPsydeLord> te refieres a una pantalla externa?
<||[neo]||> DarkPsydeLord: si a la tv... quiero que cambie de pantalla... y no que sea espejo
<||[neo]||> que solo se vea en una de las pantallas
<DarkPsydeLord> no recuerdo un shortcut
<DarkPsydeLord> pero si recuerdo decile a un script que lo hiciera
<DarkPsydeLord> quiza quieras leer esto
<DarkPsydeLord> https://askubuntu.com/questions/958914/swap-between-monitor-display-modes-using-shortcut
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-17
<Kumool> depende
<Kumool> ah no, se fue
<Kumool> ja
<Kumool> pues, el xfce me tira un programa para seleccionar la configuracion
<Kumool> buuu gnome
<Acacio> ola
 * Acacio pasen linda noche👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-18
<n-iCe> Buenas
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-13
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> hay alguien ?
<marcfp> estoy tratando de instalar android-sdk, pero al ejecutar la comanda :./emulator -list-avd, despues de haber creado la imagen, me sale este error : emulator: ERROR: No AVD specified. Use '@foo' or '-avd foo' to launch a virtual device named 'foo'
<marcfp> alguien tiene alguna idea ??
<marcfp> PANIC: Cannot find AVD system path. Please define ANDROID_SDK_ROOT
 * acacio- ola👀
<Phreaker> Buen dia amigos
<Phreaker> Alguno de ustedes ha instalado ubuntu como : Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL)
<Phreaker> En modo terminal y entorno grafico
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-14
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> alguien ha usado alguna vez qtcreator con un mobil android ?
<marcfp> no consigo que qtcreator me detecte el mobil, en cambio con android studio, no tengo ningun tipo de problema, me detecta el mobil
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-16
 * acacio- ola👀
